# Newbies let get together and get results.. All r welcome



## pr3tty (Jan 28, 2008)

I am starting my journey to get my hair thicker and longer. Right now im shoulder length but very thin. 
I thought of cutting my hair off again but now im just gonna work at it. 
Im gonna use what I've learn from this site and I will post pics monthly b4 and after poos cons and treatments. 
I am a newbie and is finding it hard to fit in with the pace of everyone who has been doing this 4 so long. 
I would love for other newbies to join me and lets do the damn thing but if not im willing to go at it alone.

If ur reading this and is willing to do this with me we will have a start date and an ending date.
We will share what products we are gonna use
We will also share if we are willing to use aids (MTG MN etc)
How often we plan on washing relaxing etc.
Hair type
We will be checking in with progress pics monthly (this is a must)

I welcome anyone who will keep this thread going and who wants to reach their hair goal especially if ur a newbie.

Im determine to have the hair I dream of even if I have to do it alone!

looks like I wont have to go at it alone..

Welcome ladies...

PR3TTY
NOEMI
HOTRIBENA
IVY BUTTER
CUTENAPPYGRL
AKIMAT001
TADEJA
MIKAL
CHOCONILLAPRINCESS
LAPACIENCIA
SUNSHINE BABY
SJ11987
MRS. GOOCH
PETITE ONE
EVALINAL
TRAYCEE
BELLEBEBE
GALADRIEL
NATURALLONG81
CINDYL
BEAUTIFULREALITY
MS. AMERAKA
HKKELLY
JOY30906
BEAUTIFULLYBLACK
MRSMERCERY
TLSTACY
GRACEFUL89
MZVEDA
CERCHIER
DAWN1980
CLMACKY
FINDING ME


----------



## noemi (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm in!!!  Is this a challenge? or whatever we would like to do??


----------



## HotRibena (Jan 28, 2008)

You can count me in!!  It does get a little lonely out here sometimes as a newbie.  I'll keep track of the thread and will post my info when we're ready.


----------



## pr3tty (Jan 28, 2008)

noemi said:


> I'm in!!! Is this a challenge? or whatever we would like to do??


 
I think we can make it a challenge even if we dont get a lot of ppl by start date which im thinking should be feb. 1. by then we should have all we will need to start out on the right foot.


----------



## Ivy_Butter (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm in!  I will post a pic when I figure out how.  I've basically been trying to learn as much as possible and absorb what's going on here, but so far this is the regimen I have been following since joining a week ago:

Co-wash at least once a week.  Right now I am using SoftSheenCarson's  Optimum Care
Prepoo overnight with conditioner
Wash weekly with Tressemee
Deep condition with ORS replenishing pak
Moisturize (can't remember name of moisturize and boyfriend is asleep in room) and seal with jojoba or olive oil
I take zinc, folic acid, and niacin
I use MN mixture daily

The products I use are just what I had on hand (well most of them are). I wasn't about to go buy a new hair product wardrobe while I am still learning.  

My hair is at the bottom of my neck. My first hair goal is FULL shoulder length.


----------



## pr3tty (Jan 28, 2008)

HotRibena said:


> You can count me in!! It does get a little lonely out here sometimes as a newbie. I'll keep track of the thread and will post my info when we're ready.


 
I know what u mean. Well now we'll have this thread to keep us together and work on our journey with company


----------



## pr3tty (Jan 28, 2008)

Ivy_Butter said:


> I'm in! I will post a pic when I figure out how. I've basically been trying to learn as much as possible and absorb what's going on here, but so far this is the regimen I have been following since joining a week ago:
> 
> Co-wash at least once a week. Right now I am using SoftSheenCarson's Optimum Care
> Prepoo overnight with conditioner
> ...


 
This sounds like exactly what I have in my head. We do what works for us and leave out wat dont. Just share with each other what we're doing


----------



## cutenappygrl (Jan 28, 2008)

I want to be in too - I joined all the other ones - but I haven't gotten any real support out of them - and since I am a newbie ...


----------



## pr3tty (Jan 28, 2008)

One thing I ask of every1 lets suppost this thread and in doing that we will be supporting each other. We will try to figure thing out together and share what works for us and what dont. 
If there's something one of us dont know we'll try to help the best we can 
and ladies please check in and lets see how long can we go.


----------



## pr3tty (Jan 28, 2008)

We will be starting officially on Feb 1. 
By then I should figure out this picture thing. 
Lets try to have b4 pics up by then. 
We can also post pics after each week of washing n treating (optional). However we must post monthly. 
I will pm u if ur pic is not up at the end of each month. (we have to be on top of each other so we dont slack off).
Lets have our regimen up by then also. 
Plz include ur hair type and how often you use heat. 
I would like to say no more than 1 time per week if u have to.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 28, 2008)

I want in, I found this site in 2005 but I was brainwashed into thinking I would never ever  be able to accomplish hair past my shoulders. So I moved on the weaves  got my shoulder length hair and lots of breakage. I have been FAITHFUL to my goal of reaching mid back length since November 2007 and its on NOW. We all can make this happen and I would love to support and be supported.


----------



## pr3tty (Jan 28, 2008)

akimat001 said:


> I want in, I found this site in 2005 but I was brainwashed into thinking I would never ever  be able to accomplish hair past my shoulders. So I moved on the weaves  got my shoulder length hair and lots of breakage. I have been FAITHFUL to my goal of reaching mid back length since November 2007 and its on NOW. We all can make this happen and I would love to support and be supported.


 
I can see this is gonna be great cause so far we all seem determine. I cant wait


----------



## cutenappygrl (Jan 28, 2008)

I am going to figure out how to use the journal feature on this site and post my pics and regimen there - and in this thread as well. I think we are going to do well.


----------



## noemi (Jan 28, 2008)

Hair type: 1b/2b mostly with 3b in crown.  

Wash and DC w/heat every 3 days.  (CON green, Elasta QP creme poo-  QH, NTM mask DC)

Co wash between washes if time allows (Lustrasilk Shea Butter or V05 Champagne Kisses)

Air Dry, Leave In, Seal with Oil ( H2, Giovanni, NTM, glycerine/water spritz, 911)

Moisturize/seal 2x daily. (Mango butter, wave nouveau, S-Curl, Wonder 8, Africa's Best, coconut mixed with EOs, ghee mixture)

Baggy 24/7

wet bun daily w/baggy under cover
Lo/No mani (try to only comb once a week, sometimes tangles are bad so I'll do 2 combings)
No heat (for now, once I get my Pibbs I'm going to sslloowwlly incorporate a once a month flexirod/wet set--already got my products on standby)

I also am looking into getting a Sedu to have on hand for lenght checks (heat protectant products already on standy 

Vitamins- liquid Flax, gummi vits (Pill multi give me bad stomach irritation), PP and Rexall 5 mg Biotin, B50 complex

pretty boring I know, but its keeps my hands and other hands out of it! I'm a real PJ so I'm always trying to use things up, my goal for '08 is to stop cold turkey and stick to one haircare line.

I am relaxed to thin my hair but I'm going to transition back to natural.  I used to get my hair professionally thinned but I didn't like it and I relaxed...BIG MISTAKE!  My other goal for '08 is to to detox from the creamy crack.

I've been doing this consistently with vitamins since Nov 16 07.  I haven't done a serious length check, but judging by my NG I have 2+ inches in some areas.  Over an inch elsewhere.

Pix to follow soon...


----------



## tadeja (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm in. I've been lurking for a couple of months and needed something to push me into actually getting and implementing a regimen. I have been washing and conditioning twice a week with Natures Gate Tea Tree Shampoo and Conditioner, my dandruff was off the chain but it has improved greatly, but now my scalp is drier than I don't know what. I've also been rollersetting my natural hair with pretty decent results. So I won't change that. What I will change it I haven't been deep conditioning, I need to do that at least twice a week as well. (I almost missed the boat on the Pibbs, but I sent my reservation letter in and should have it my the middle of February).

So my stats:
Natural 4 a/b, fine. Neck length when twisted.

Regimen (which will be refined):
Wash twice a week with Natures Gate Tea Tree
Deep Condition Twice a week with Miss Key 10 en 1
Rollerset twice a week, with twists or pin curls in between for texture when my curls fall out ( I may cut down on the setting, we'll see)

I haven't found a good moisturizer yet, any suggestions? And I've been sealing with almond oil, but I don't know if I like it yet. I think I'm using too much.

Ultimate Goal:
APL when twisted.

Thanks for starting this thread Pr3tty.


----------



## mikal (Jan 28, 2008)

Im in i had severe breakage (thankfully no major hair loss -at folicle level - at least according to my Dr) due to weaves - but i have to keep some in and she reccomended me to another stylist -  but i want in. i have to learn how to take care of my hair - i havent relaxed in seven years - and last monday i decided to relax my hairline and the top and keep the rest in weave so i have to learn - and quick.

i have 4a hair- dont know how long it is total (ie at the back) and i got the top cut into bangs.. but i want to grow it out and get my edges back.

i havent started washing or anything by myself, but i have the mizani liquid gel moisturizer and seal with evoo, and i have the mizani h20 - not sure what to do with that tho... also using the MN mixed with evoo or dr. miracles temple and nape balm mixture on the top of my hair as well as the temples... 

does this MN mixture really work?? just got a fresh relaxer.. just started using it... when am i supposed to see results??? is this MN thing really worth it??

happy growing ladies!


----------



## choconillaprincess (Jan 28, 2008)

i wanna play.... but i dunno if i'mstill considered a newbie... yea i think so... we'll b like our own generation... i'll take pics 2nite & put up my reggie tho its a work in progress


----------



## pr3tty (Jan 28, 2008)

tadeja said:


> I'm in. I've been lurking for a couple of months and needed something to push me into actually getting and implementing a regimen. I have been washing and conditioning twice a week with Natures Gate Tea Tree Shampoo and Conditioner, my dandruff was off the chain but it has improved greatly, but now my scalp is drier than I don't know what. I've also been rollersetting my natural hair with pretty decent results. So I won't change that. What I will change it I haven't been deep conditioning, I need to do that at least twice a week as well. (I almost missed the boat on the Pibbs, but I sent my reservation letter in and should have it my the middle of February).
> 
> So my stats:
> Natural 4 a/b, fine. Neck length when twisted.
> ...


 
No prob... APL is also my goal too. so this should be fun


----------



## pr3tty (Jan 28, 2008)

choconillaprincess said:


> i wanna play.... but i dunno if i'mstill considered a newbie... yea i think so... we'll b like our own generation... i'll take pics 2nite & put up my reggie tho its a work in progress


 
Exactly... You are welcome in. I can wait


----------



## pr3tty (Jan 28, 2008)

mikal said:


> Im in i had severe breakage (thankfully no major hair loss -at folicle level - at least according to my Dr) due to weaves - but i have to keep some in and she reccomended me to another stylist - but i want in. i have to learn how to take care of my hair - i havent relaxed in seven years - and last monday i decided to relax my hairline and the top and keep the rest in weave so i have to learn - and quick.
> 
> i have 4a hair- dont know how long it is total (ie at the back) and i got the top cut into bangs.. but i want to grow it out and get my edges back.
> 
> ...


 
Im thinking about trying MN also. They say u should see results in a month or so. Cant wait 4 pics to see ur b4 MN and after


----------



## ravenmerlita (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello. I'm not a newbie but I just wanted to say welcome to all and good luck!


----------



## pr3tty (Jan 28, 2008)

My Regimen:

Pre Poo with Jojoba oil and 10 en 1 for 30-45 mins
Wash with Kera Care Moisturizing Shampoo
Dc with Doo Gro Mega Thick Intense Repair 45 mins
Con with Kera Care Moisturizing Conditioner or 
Kera Care Humecto Creme Conditioner
Apply Lacio Lacio leave in
Rollerset
Airdry with rollers
Oil with Profectiv Mega Growth or
ORS Olive Oil

Im gonna try a clarifying shampoo once a month
I need oils for sealing
I also wanna try MN or MTG.
MTG mainly for thickness (I need that)
I also wanna try Silicon mix 
For my next relaxer I wanna try ORS I use Dr. miracle now 
I need to drink water which I dont do now

Im trying no heat for a year


----------



## LaPaciencia (Jan 28, 2008)

_*Hey Everyone! Great idea Pr3tty!!! *_ This is just the motivation I need...I'm in Ladies! As now (Jan 28, 2008) I'm... 

_scrapping_ shoulder length
growing out extreme layers
fighting against breakage!!!
not sure of hair type, *help*!!!! (fragile and fine strands)
Shooting for APL by Dec. 2009
I love Jane Carter Solution and Aveda Sap Moss (in rotation)
I wash weekly and co-wash  or water rinse when needed
Seal with coconut and castor oil
I love roller sets but lately I have been wearing wash and go (even though it's cold, no prob so far)
more details in my fotki
***takes breath***


----------



## pr3tty (Jan 28, 2008)

ravenmerlita said:


> Hello. I'm not a newbie but I just wanted to say welcome to all and good luck!


 
Thank You Ravenmerlita


----------



## LaPaciencia (Jan 28, 2008)

ravenmerlita said:


> Hello. I'm not a newbie but I just wanted to say welcome to all and good luck!



Heyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## HotRibena (Jan 28, 2008)

Okay, here goes...
I'm unfortunate to have inherited my mom's alopecia and very thin hair.  I figured it was fate and have just dealt with it for the past 10 or so years. 
I am texlaxed, type 4a/b hair - Mizani Butter blend regular -and between shoulder and APL.  I basically wore updos, french rolls, phony ponys and a weave for a short time to hide my crown area.  In November, I started the essential oil recipe and after a month saw the slightest hint of change.
Since then I have been lurking on this board and after much reading, and research came up with the following regimen.

Weekly I prepoo with Amla oil overnight then wash with shikakai oil, rinse with shikakai and amla powders. I follow with Joico K-Pak Intense Hydrator conditioner. Moisturize with Elasta QP mango butter and seal with Vatika oil.  I blow dry (only takes me about 5 minutes) and then it goes up in a bun or braid.  I no longer have any sheddiing and my hair feels so strong!

Daily I mosturize and seal with the vatika oil and either throw on a phony pony or half wig (new for me but I'm loving it) for going to work.

My _bald_ spot gets the following twice daily (started Jan 13th):  A mix of 4% MN, JBCO, and the essential oils.  This has given me the best results thus far (no, it's not an inch or 1/2 inch or even 1/4 inch, but I'll take anything - gotta be realistic).  I took pics at the beginning and am excited about taking follow up pics a month later. 

Pics will come (whew - that's gonna take some courage).:blush3:

My ultimate goal is not necessarily length, but thicker, healthy hair that I will once again be able to style and wear down.


----------



## pr3tty (Jan 28, 2008)

I dont know how to figure out my hair type but if there is something for very fine and thin im that and it sucks. 

I have faith and with all of us together and LHCF we'll have success with our hair


----------



## pr3tty (Jan 28, 2008)

HotRibena said:


> Okay, here goes...
> I'm unfortunate to have inherited my mom's alopecia and very thin hair. I figured it was fate and have just dealt with it for the past 10 or so years.
> I am texlaxed, type 4a/b hair - Mizani Butter blend regular -and between shoulder and APL. I basically wore updos, french rolls, phony ponys and a weave for a short time to hide my crown area. In November, I started the essential oil recipe and after a month saw the slightest hint of change.
> Since then I have been lurking on this board and after much reading, and research came up with the following regimen.
> ...


 
We are here for you and in no time we will see major changes


----------



## Ivy_Butter (Jan 28, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> My Regimen:
> 
> Pre Poo with Jojoba oil and 10 en 1 for 30-45 mins
> Wash with Kera Care Moisturizing Shampoo
> ...


 
Yeah, I didn't drink water daily either until a week ago.  I make sure to drink at least 1 bottled water (for now, i'll increase as I go).  I went to Sam's club and bought 30 bottles for $4.00.  I also make sure to eat at least 4 or 5 fruits and vegetables a day.


----------



## pr3tty (Jan 28, 2008)

Ivy_Butter said:


> Yeah, I didn't drink water daily either until a week ago. I make sure to drink at least 1 bottled water (for now, i'll increase as I go). I went to Sam's club and bought 30 bottles for $4.00. I also make sure to eat at least 4 or 5 fruits and vegetables a day.


 

wow that sounds sooo good. I reallyyyy need to cut out soda and stick to water. I have to... Im gonna try really hard


----------



## HotRibena (Jan 28, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I dont know how to figure out my hair type but if there is something for very fine and thin im that and it sucks.
> 
> I have faith and with all of us together and LHCF we'll have success with our hair


 
Thanks pr3tty.  
I've seen the following posted before for help with figuring out hair types.
http://www.naturallycurly.com/hair-types

Hope it helps.


----------



## pr3tty (Jan 28, 2008)

HotRibena said:


> Thanks pr3tty.
> I've seen the following posted before for help with figuring out hair types.
> http://www.naturallycurly.com/hair-types
> 
> Hope it helps.


 
Thanx HotRibena that helped. I can now say im a 4A


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 28, 2008)

*I'm in as i want real results and progress for *2*008*


----------



## pr3tty (Jan 28, 2008)

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> *I'm in as i want real results and progress for *2*008*


 
Glad to have u.. cant wait 2 start


----------



## MochaKochaLatte (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm in!!

*products- im going to try the shakaikai, pre-poo with alma oil, then DC once a week. Also gonna try to co-wash with my suave humectress in between, if i have the time
*I dont know the next time going to get a relaxer, due to streching so i'll update you
*hair type-4a/ab
*aids- im using the sulu max grow (mtg for humans) daily, i dont know if that is too much use tho!


I'm excited to start this i didnt want to do this by my self, i have no pics right now i will try to upload them soon!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 29, 2008)

I plan to do this 2x a week (Wed/Sun) for the next 2 months (product test)(trying this system of protien/moisture), I am stretching for the 1st time, 12 weeks, my last relaxer was Dec 16, 2007. 

*My Reggie, I started this Sunday of this week* 
Pre-poo with all the conditioners my hair doesnt like (I mixed them in a container) with EVOO and other essential oils (Rosemary, Peppermint, Jojoba, castor oil) I refuse to throw them away!! Make it work!!
Shampoo with CON (green bottle)
Con with Aphogee 2 min recon or Motions CPR or Joico KPak (30 min) w/baggie
Deep condition with cholesterol and EVOO (30 min) w/baggie (I was going trying the Pantene R&N, my hair doesnt like it) or other (have some others that I want to continue to use cause I am a reformed PJ) (45 min)
Leave in - Salerm 21 and Giovanni. My hair loves this combo, little bit of both I also bought the generic Redkin Anti Snap from Sally's I apply a little of this first
Airdry a bit and massage my scalp with essential oil (theres a hair growth mix that I have been using)
Braid and seal the ends with coconut oil
Daily, I also plan to use NTM with MSM powder added and directly oil my scalp with my MN mix. 

I may co-wash once a week with Suave Humetress, my hair loves this.

I must say that the last month has been wonderful, My new growth is soft and I really want to relax my hair (I co-washed daily), but I am learning waiting may be more beneficial. I am not sure my 4a/4b texture will make 12 weeks but I read somewhere that you should ease into stretching so I may relax at the 10 week mark. I am going to listen to my hair. 

I take 3 flaxseed and a B12 in the morning, I also have a glass of carrot juice, Before bed I take 1 MSM tablet and a non constipating iron.

The journey begins.....

We are going to make it to all our goals as long as we ask, answer and try....


----------



## Mrs.Gooch (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm In! I'm In! I'm In! As a LONG time lurker and fairly new member, I finally want to get SERIOUS about my hair. It has been through MAJOR changes this past year. A combination of stress and carelessness has caused me to cut it to above ear length. My crown area is almost non-existent so my focus will be to repair that area. I'm albout getting my hair back HEALTHY before the length. I am a definite 4B, relaxed, thin, dehydrated, damaged strands (somewhat denying the fact that I too may have inherited my momma's alopecia!!!).

I'm going K.I.S.S as I'm busy and anything to overly complicated I'm probably going to slack on. And, I mainly just want to be CONSISTENT with a regimin.


Pre-Poo with either a hot Coconut Oil treatment or Aveda Sap Moss Treatment
Shampoo with a moisturizing poo once a week (Trying to find a good moisture shampoo that my hair likes)
Deep condition with Aveda Damage Remedy Intensive or a great moisture one (on the look out for one that my hair likes)
Lacio Lacio Leave-In (I can thank the ladies on LHCF for this...I LOVE it!!)
Air Dry or Hooded
Moisturize with Mizant Rose H2O and seal with WGO or Coconut Oil.
Scalp Massage Every NIght
HELLA WATER
Vitamins for overall health
Taking care of my total body from the inside out, by exercising and eating a proper diet (I really need to start this for more reasons that just my hair!! LOL)
Learn to control my stress!! (Again, for more reasons than just my hair)
That's all I can think of right now....plus I need to do some work! LOL! How do I post pics???!!!


----------



## Petite One (Jan 29, 2008)

Whoo, some of you new ladies are going hardcore!  I need to step it up!  Lol, I'm in too.  I'm still trying to figure out what my hair likes/dislikes.  My hair is liking the co-washing so far.  Trying out the shikakai oil since the powder seems to be a lot of trouble for some.  It turns my hair kinda red though. And I'm waiting on my henna I purchased from Hennasooq.  Thinking about keeping things natural this year, if I can only find a replacement for my Kenra MC.  My hair loves it!

I forgot to add, I'm doing the yogurt,molasses, conditioner treatment.  It loosens the curl and it also tames frizzies for me. The jury's still out on the glycerin/water mix.  I might not have the dilution right.  I do the MN once or twice a week. I don't like putting it on too often cause it's really greasy.  I'm just trying this and that and hope to have a reggie soon. I'm taking folic acid but it's not for my hair.


----------



## Evalina1 (Jan 29, 2008)

YEAH PLEASE COUNT ME IN....I NEED HELP WITH EVERY THING..I DO NOT EVEN KNOW WHERE TO START AND YET I HAVE SPENT SO MUCH MONEY AT LEAST $100  DOLLAR AND I DO NOT KNOW WHAT I SHOULD DO FIRST.  DAMN SHAME...IT'S A LITTLE OVERWHELMING. sorry for the caps (just want to be heard)lol


----------



## Traycee (Jan 29, 2008)

Count me in.....January's  update is in my fotki....

My regimen and products are:

Wash hair with shampoo 1x a week
Prepoo overnight 2x to 3x a week b4 every wash or co-wash
co wash 1x to 2x a week
Deep condition under heating cap after every wash or co-wash ( *Hair is* *over-conditioned so deep condition now once a week*)
Air Dry
Protein when needed
Clarify 1x a month
Moisturize and seal ends every night
Wear protective styles( Buns and French Rolls)
I love braid-outs
Relax every 8 to 10 weeks 

Products:
Nexxus Therappe, Aloe Rid , Headress, Humectress
Neutrogena Triple Moisture(deep recovery hair mask)
Herbal Essence Long Term Relationship Collection ( just added)
ORS Hair Mayonnaise
Suave Humectant conditioner( co-washes)
Victoria Secret SO SEXY conditioner for dry hair (co-washes)
Unrefined Pure Coconut Oil ( mix w/conditioner for prepoo & used for moisture) I also Mix Peppermint oil, and Rosemary oil with Coconut oil and conditioner for prepoo 
Profectiv Healthy Ends ( Moisturize ends- Seal ends w/Coconut oil or olive oil)  
Just for me (no lye relaxer)
Satin/Silk Pillow Case/ silk bonnets

Will update with monthly Pics *


----------



## Ivy_Butter (Jan 29, 2008)

Traycee,

I like your blog it was very informative.  Your bun in your fotki is fierce too!


----------



## bellebebe (Jan 29, 2008)

*I'M IN 100%!!! LET'S GIT ER DUN I'M GETTIN READY FOR FEB 1ST... I CAN TAKE MY FIRST PIC.*


----------



## Galadriel (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies! Count me in as well!


Right now I'm in a sew-in, so I'm using Africa's Best hair/braid spray and BT. I plan to take out the sew-in by Friday, Feb.8, so I can post pics then.


My anticipated regimen is as follows:

DAILY:
- Moisturize ends w/ ORS Olive Oil (seal with WGO)
- low manipulation
- protective styling
- No heat (well, maybe ONCE in a while )

BI-WEEKLY: 
- pre-poo
- oil rinse
- shampoo
- condition/deep condition
- co-wash whenever the mood hits me 


Products:
-CON shampoo (Green label)
-Nature's Gate conditioners
-ORS olive oil hair moisturizer
-ORS replenishing packs
-Aphogee 2-minute keratin reconstructor
-Africa's Best hair/braid spray (for detangling!)
-NTM leave in
-Castor oil
- I'm texlaxed w/ ORS regular no-lye (I usually do 12 week stretches. My next retouch will be in Feb.)

Supplements/Growth Aids:
- BT
- Prenatals/Omega Mom Postpartum vitamins

I'm currently in the APL March Reveal challenge, so I know my next goal is BSL (I'm thinking by October). I'm looking forward to the support and sharing of information to help each other on our way to our goals!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 29, 2008)

Evalina1 said:


> YEAH PLEASE COUNT ME IN....I NEED HELP WITH EVERY THING..I DO NOT EVEN KNOW WHERE TO START AND YET I HAVE SPENT SO MUCH MONEY AT LEAST $100 DOLLAR AND I DO NOT KNOW WHAT I SHOULD DO FIRST. DAMN SHAME...IT'S A LITTLE OVERWHELMING. sorry for the caps (just want to be heard)lol


 
I feel your pain, I have been trying everything too, spending money, going broke, but I digress .....I suggest that you take out a pen and paper and notice what you see as constants in other LHCF veterans fotki. Do you see that alot of women co-wash daily, use mild protien weekly, note the constants. Then may i suggest that instead of trying the products that work for them you use what works for you but in the most constant regimen format, I hope that makes sense.  Then try it, give yourself an ample amount of time...not a day....but atleast two weeks to see if there are any changes for the good, if not change the products or the methods that your hair is telling you are incorrecnot working.  HTH. Happy Hair Growing.


----------



## Naturallong81 (Jan 29, 2008)

I wanna join should!
Should we wait to feb 1st to post our info and pic?


----------



## pr3tty (Jan 29, 2008)

Mrs.Gooch said:


> I'm In! I'm In! I'm In! As a LONG time lurker and fairly new member, I finally want to get SERIOUS about my hair. It has been through MAJOR changes this past year. A combination of stress and carelessness has caused me to cut it to above ear length. My crown area is almost non-existent so my focus will be to repair that area. I'm albout getting my hair back HEALTHY before the length. I am a definite 4B, relaxed, thin, dehydrated, damaged strands (somewhat denying the fact that I too may have inherited my momma's alopecia!!!).
> 
> I'm going K.I.S.S as I'm busy and anything to overly complicated I'm probably going to slack on. And, I mainly just want to be CONSISTENT with a regimin.
> 
> ...


 
Im trying to figure out how to post pics too as im taking my pre pics tonight


----------



## pr3tty (Jan 29, 2008)

Naturallong81 said:


> I wanna join should!
> Should we wait to feb 1st to post our info and pic?


 
u dont have to wait until feb 1 to post.. jus have 2 be by that date


----------



## pr3tty (Jan 29, 2008)

Ladies by Feb 1 I will have a list of everyone thats with us in our journey. Im hoping every1 who wants to do his with us sees this post by Feb 1 so we can start and be on the same page all the way thru


----------



## noemi (Jan 29, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Im trying to figure out how to post pics too as im taking my pre pics tonight


 

When you figure it out, please help me post pics also!  I don't have PSP, don't have a clue where the adapter for the camera is, so I am going to have to borrow the one I have at work or work it with my phone...


----------



## noemi (Jan 29, 2008)

akimat001 said:


> I feel your pain, I have been trying everything too, spending money, going broke, but I digress .....I suggest that you take out a pen and paper and notice what you see as constants in other LHCF veterans fotki. Do you see that alot of women co-wash daily, use mild protien weekly, note the constants. Then may i suggest that instead of trying the products that work for them you use what works for you but in the most constant regimen format, I hope that makes sense. Then try it, give yourself an ample amount of time...not a day....but atleast two weeks to see if there are any changes for the good, if not change the products or the methods that your hair is telling you are incorrecnot working. HTH. Happy Hair Growing.


 

ITA, I just want to add that  I try to use products that work well on my hair type because sometimes tried and true products just don't work for me if their hair type is different...


----------



## Cindyl (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi, I want in. I want thick and long natural hair too. I just joined and I'm lost and alone it seems.  I am willing to do whatever it takes to have the hair of my dreams.


----------



## pr3tty (Jan 29, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> Hi, I want in. I want thick and long natural hair too. I just joined and I'm lost and alone it seems. I am willing to do whatever it takes to have the hair of my dreams.


 
seem like we're looking 4 the same thing.. welcome


----------



## beautifulreality (Jan 30, 2008)

I would like to join.  I'm hoping to be APL or beyond this year.  I'm currently texlaxed and my hair type is 4a.  My hair is grazing shoulder length now (because of a recent trim).  Here is my reggie copied from my blog...

Daily:

Moisturize ends morning and night
Sleep with a satin bonnet
Weekly:

Pre-poo/Deep Condition under dryer for 20 minutes (I alternate between protein and moisturizing condish each week)
Wash and Condition hair in shower
Apply leave in and setting lotion and rollerset hair
Dry rollerset under hood dryer for around an hour
Moisturize rollerset and enjoy the rest of my day!
Every six weeks:

Clarify hair
Aphogee treatment
Deep Condition in shower
Every 12 or 13 weeks:

Relax hair using items in relaxer kit
Here are the products I'm using now...

Organic Root Stimulator Olive Oil Shampoo
Oyin Honey Hemp Conditioner
Optimum Care Leave In (from relaxer kit)
KeraCare Setting Lotion
Carol's Daughter Healthy Hair Butter (will be replaced with Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade next week because I'm almost done with my container)
Wild Growth Oil
Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol
Africa's Best Olive Oil Deep Conditioner
Aphogee Treatment


----------



## Galadriel (Jan 30, 2008)

beautifulreality said:


> Oyin Honey Hemp Conditioner
> Optimum Care Leave In (from relaxer kit)
> KeraCare Setting Lotion
> Carol's Daughter Healthy Hair Butter (will be replaced with Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade next week because I'm almost done with my container)
> ...



Don't you just love those Oyin products? 
I can't wait to get my Honey Hemp conditioner!


----------



## beautifulreality (Jan 30, 2008)

I love Oyin so much!  I want some Whipped Pudding so bad, but I can't buy any until I use up the stuff I have. 

But I still have some Burnt Sugar Pomade!


----------



## Ms.AmerAKA (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm sooooo exicted about this!!!! For the longest time I've been wanting to take better care of my hair and having a support group will help tremendously!!!  I'm in braids right now but I plan on taking them out on Feb 2 (big test on the 1st) Is that going to be a problem?? My current goal right now is solidfying a regimen. I've been messing around with different products and trying to see what my hair does and doesn't like. I Hopefully will come up with a regimen that will help my hair become healthy! Right now I take biotin 2500mcg, GNC hair/skin/nails, and Fish Oil (omega 3 and 6) and of course I drink lots of water!!! I look foward to seeing everyone's hair progress during our journey together!


----------



## HKKelly (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Ladies! I'm in, and thanks to whoever thought to do this...I was browsing and learning, but not at the point of participation. I am actually planning to texlax in 2 days, so I will post pics and products then. I'm waiting for my SAA to come in the mail today or tomorrow. I'm excited and thanks for the invite!


----------



## joy30906 (Jan 30, 2008)

You can count me in!


----------



## pr3tty (Jan 30, 2008)

Ms.AmerAKA said:


> I'm sooooo exicted about this!!!! For the longest time I've been wanting to take better care of my hair and having a support group will help tremendously!!!  I'm in braids right now but I plan on taking them out on Feb 2 (big test on the 1st) Is that going to be a problem?? My current goal right now is solidfying a regimen. I've been messing around with different products and trying to see what my hair does and doesn't like. I Hopefully will come up with a regimen that will help my hair become healthy! Right now I take biotin 2500mcg, GNC hair/skin/nails, and Fish Oil (omega 3 and 6) and of course I drink lots of water!!! I look foward to seeing everyone's hair progress during our journey together!


 
No it shouldnt be a problem but do u think u can have ur pics up by that date


----------



## pr3tty (Jan 30, 2008)

trying to get my b4 pics on


----------



## pr3tty (Jan 30, 2008)

This is my b4 pic 
Its the best I can do by myself 
I will have a better one up by next week after I wash and dc


----------



## pr3tty (Jan 30, 2008)

Ladies remember ur b4 pic need to be up by friday Feb 1...


----------



## pr3tty (Jan 30, 2008)

noemi said:


> When you figure it out, please help me post pics also! I don't have PSP, don't have a clue where the adapter for the camera is, so I am going to have to borrow the one I have at work or work it with my phone...


 

I put my pic online from my cam. The I set it as a signature for my post by going to quick links and then edit signature and upload the pic. Thats the only way I know how to.


----------



## BeautifullySo (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm in too 

*Type:* 4b

*Goal:* Full SL

*Regimen* (every 5-7 days): All products are Keracare unless otherwise specified... 

*Prepoo*: For some reason I think I may leave this step out in the future. My humecto has only worked when I clarified, and if I'm going to clarify, why prepoo? I've only clarified once though...idk. For now, I'm using ORS replenishing pak and going under the dryer for 20 mins. 

*Shampoo:* 1st lather, hydrating poo and dry & itchy scalp poo.

*Condition:* Dry & Itchy scalp conditioner for 5 mins, then Humecto for 20 mins with heat. Every other week I'll use humecto and aphogee for protein. 

*Rollerset:* Tiny drop of leave in, Motions serum, and hairdress. Dryer time is about an hour for me. 

*Saran Wrap:* Hairdress and oil sheen then 20 mins under the dryer.

*Daily:* Hairdress 2x a day and Sulu Max Gro at night but I've been slacking on this.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 30, 2008)

akimat001 said:


> I plan to do this 2x a week (Wed/Sun) for the next 2 months (product test)(trying this system of protien/moisture), I am stretching for the 1st time, 12 weeks, my last relaxer was Dec 16, 2007.
> 
> *My Reggie, I started this Sunday of this week*
> Pre-poo with all the conditioners my hair doesnt like (I mixed them in a container) with EVOO and other essential oils (Rosemary, Peppermint, Jojoba, castor oil) I refuse to throw them away!! Make it work!!
> ...


 
My stretch didnt work, my new growth is not ready for this cold turkey treatment, i am breaking all over the place and I refuse. So, after doing a little research I discovered that stretching for some may need to be progressive so I am going to progress into stretching.  This being my first stretch it was 6 weeks 4 days, my next relaxer I am going to attempt 8-10 weeks.  The good thing I did was coat my ends actually I globbed on so much it was ridiculous but I wasnt taking any chances with Cantu Shea Butter (I use this on my daughters hair), mixed avacado oil in my Silk Elements relaxer, applied and smoothed in five minutes. I started at 5:20 and was rinsing at 5:27. My hair feels so soft I will post pictures after my DC. Wish me luck!!


----------



## pr3tty (Jan 30, 2008)

Petite One said:


> Whoo, some of you new ladies are going hardcore! I need to step it up! Lol, I'm in too. I'm still trying to figure out what my hair likes/dislikes. My hair is liking the co-washing so far. Trying out the shikakai oil since the powder seems to be a lot of trouble for some. It turns my hair kinda red though. And I'm waiting on my henna I purchased from Hennasooq. Thinking about keeping things natural this year, if I can only find a replacement for my Kenra MC. My hair loves it!
> 
> I forgot to add, I'm doing the yogurt,molasses, conditioner treatment. It loosens the curl and it also tames frizzies for me. The jury's still out on the glycerin/water mix. I might not have the dilution right. I do the MN once or twice a week. I don't like putting it on too often cause it's really greasy. I'm just trying this and that and hope to have a reggie soon. I'm taking folic acid but it's not for my hair.


 
Please let me know about ur experience with henna when u try it


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 30, 2008)

akimat001 said:


> My stretch didnt work, my new growth is not ready for this cold turkey treatment, i am breaking all over the place and I refuse. So, after doing a little research I discovered that stretching for some may need to be progressive so I am going to progress into stretching. This being my first stretch it was 6 weeks 4 days, my next relaxer I am going to attempt 8-10 weeks. The good thing I did was coat my ends actually I globbed on so much it was ridiculous but I wasnt taking any chances with Cantu Shea Butter (I use this on my daughters hair), mixed avacado oil in my Silk Elements relaxer, applied and smoothed in five minutes. I started at 5:20 and was rinsing at 5:27. My hair feels so soft I will post pictures after my DC. Wish me luck!!


Not much but..I am going to keep at this...I am so anxious to have my hair grow long! This texlaxed helped make the roots more manageable.


----------



## beautifulreality (Jan 30, 2008)

Here is my before picture.  It's not the best, but I hope it will do.  I'm using my tattoo as a reference.


----------



## pr3tty (Jan 30, 2008)

beautifulreality said:


> Here is my before picture. It's not the best, but I hope it will do. I'm using my tattoo as a reference.


 
Your hair has so much body I love it


----------



## pr3tty (Jan 30, 2008)

akimat001 said:


> Not much but..I am going to keep at this...I am so anxious to have my hair grow long! This texlaxed helped make the roots more manageable.


 
we'll get there and i can see a difference


----------



## pr3tty (Jan 30, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Hi Ladies! Count me in as well!
> 
> 
> Right now I'm in a sew-in, so I'm using Africa's Best hair/braid spray and BT. I plan to take out the sew-in by Friday, Feb.8, so I can post pics then.
> ...


 
So am I and I cant wait for feb first


----------



## pr3tty (Jan 30, 2008)

We have less than 2 days I hope everyone pretty much have their products and are getting really to post b4 pics.


Lets Grow some healthy hair ladies


----------



## mrsmercery (Jan 30, 2008)

I am still a newbie, I'm in...My pictures in that signature were taken
11/26/07, 12/29/07 and 1/26/08 So for 2 months with the growth I've gotten, I am pleased. I've just been following what everyone has said works for them: I henna 1x per month (henna king's houseblend), mn (for 3-4 weeks now) mixed with some sulfur 8 and a few drops of vitamen E oil 3x's per week, 1 mid week co-wash and 1 wash (with shampoo) and deep condition per week, braid in about 4 plaits let it air dry, and bun with aloe vera gel on my edges, oh yeah, the ponytail method worked real well for me my 1st and only try, and I also massage nightly... I used my pass just to check my growth only 1month in the LHCF bootcamp, so impatient...


----------



## tlstacy (Jan 30, 2008)

i am in as well. i am definitely a newbie - have only been attempting to really take care of my hair and follow the advice on here since the beginning of January. It is easy to get overwhelmed with everything on the site. I'll get my pics ready for Feb. 1st.


----------



## graCeful_89 (Jan 31, 2008)

Ivy_Butter said:


> I'm in! I will post a pic when I figure out how. I've basically been trying to learn as much as possible and absorb what's going on here, but so far this is the regimen I have been following since joining a week ago:
> 
> Co-wash at least once a week. Right now I am using SoftSheenCarson's Optimum Care
> Prepoo overnight with conditioner
> ...


 
*We're in the same barely there boat. I want to be full shoulder length and retain it!*
*- ORS is the bomb. I use the replenishing conditioner, shampoo, soy oil, hair lotion and optimum oil therapy over-nite strengthener. I also use the ORS relaxer every 6-8 weeks. (will slowly start stretching to 8-10 and so on)*
*- I'm taking Vitamins C & E, Women's One-A-Day and Biotin (all one a day) plus lots of water.*
*- i try and baggie at least a few times a week when i can.*
*-wash and DC once a week (blowdry since thats the only time i do use heat)*
*-moisturize (still iffy on the pre-poo thing)*

*lets get it!*


----------



## Ms.AmerAKA (Jan 31, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> No it shouldnt be a problem but do u think u can have ur pics up by that date


 
Nope!!! It shouldn't be a problem!!!


----------



## mzveda (Jan 31, 2008)

Finally a reason to post! Count me in. I have been lurking for months now and in that time have learned so much about hair. I am not a hair person at all  I use to leave that up to beauticians but after a bad experiance I decided to take matters into my own hands. My regimen so far is simple. 

Regimen
Weekend- (usually Sat) shampoo with Nexxus Therappe and deep condition under the dryer (15min) with Aphogee 2 min reconstructor,
rinse and apply a little Nexxus Humectress as a leave in followed by a little QP mango butter and IC straightening serum. mold my hair, put a wrap thingy around my head and air dry. Hair drys unbelievably straight.

Wed- con wash using Sauve Coconut Conditioner and then condition with Humectress while showering then rinse. Use the same above products to air dry.

daily-night apply a little Mizani night time treatment and evoo 
morning if it needs anything I'll put a little QP mango butter

I just got a major cut 3 weeks ago I had to let go of my scary ends. I went from shoulder length to about 2 inches long and loving it! I am 4b. I will post pics by the first.

Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## cerchier (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm in if it's not too late!

Hair is 4a shoulder length relaxed.

My regimen
Once a Week I:
Prepoo overnight with Amla, Vatika, and Shikakai oil.
Rinse the next morning with a brew made from Amla and Shikakai powder(I make it in the coffee pot and let it cool of course) and leave that on for about 10 minutes.
Rinse for while with warm water and use a little CON shampoo.
DC with ORS Pak with olive and coconut oil(black castor oil) added in. I microwave it to get it warm and then put it in hair, put plastic cap on, and leave it for 1 hr.
Rinse that out and let it airdry.
I use ors olive oil in the jar to moisturize.

Once I week I CW with Suave Berry Smoothie, put on the ors olive oil cream in the jar, and seal with cocunut oil.

I use heat probably once every few months or so but I'm planning on buying the Caruso rollers soon.

I henna once a month.

chellate with ORS aloe shampoo once every 2 months.

Clarify once a month with Suave.

I take vitamins E, C, B, and Flaxseed.

Great thread! I should probably have pics up later today

ETA:  I rarely do protective styling I usually do roller sets or straw sets.


----------



## HotRibena (Jan 31, 2008)

HotRibena said:


> Okay, here goes...
> I'm unfortunate to have inherited my mom's alopecia and very thin hair. I figured it was fate and have just dealt with it for the past 10 or so years.
> I am texlaxed, type 4a/b hair - Mizani Butter blend regular -and between shoulder and APL. I basically wore updos, french rolls, phony ponys and a weave for a short time to hide my crown area. In November, I started the essential oil recipe and after a month saw the slightest hint of change.
> Since then I have been lurking on this board and after much reading, and research came up with the following regimen.
> ...


 
As promised, here is my pic. I have applied a henna since the photo was taken and it has given my hair a thicker feel and appearance. (Gosh, wish someone had warned me about the smell)


----------



## dawn1980 (Jan 31, 2008)

I'd like to join in as a newbie.  i love the forum but you could drive yourself crazy with all the good advice.  i need a regimen to stick so i can see if it's working.  now if i could just learn how to post pics.  Hopefully by tomorrow!  Thanks for this place.


----------



## clmacky (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi y'all, please count me in too.

*Here are my stats*
Goal: shoulder length
Current length: chin/nape/ear
Ultimate goal: BSL (in due time, in due time)
Type: 4b, texlax

My regimen includes:
Wash & wear all the time 
Self trimming (dusting as they call it)
Co wash every morning (my hair loves it) (with KMS or Aveda-anything)
Pro-poo overnight with coconut oil
Massage scalp every time I wash
d/c with Aveda IDR

Daily styling products consists of:
Kerasoft wash & wear product line (Interlink, Actisilk and Revival)
Care free curl-instant moisturizer
Miss jessie’s buttercreme


----------



## pr3tty (Jan 31, 2008)

mrsmercery said:


> I am still a newbie, I'm in...My pictures in that signature were taken
> 11/26/07, 12/29/07 and 1/26/08 So for 2 months with the growth I've gotten, I am pleased. I've just been following what everyone has said works for them: I henna 1x per month (henna king's houseblend), mn (for 3-4 weeks now) mixed with some sulfur 8 and a few drops of vitamen E oil 3x's per week, 1 mid week co-wash and 1 wash (with shampoo) and deep condition per week, braid in about 4 plaits let it air dry, and bun with aloe vera gel on my edges, oh yeah, the ponytail method worked real well for me my 1st and only try, and I also massage nightly... I used my pass just to check my growth only 1month in the LHCF bootcamp, so impatient...


 
I can already see a difference in ur hair.. keep it up


----------



## pr3tty (Jan 31, 2008)

tlstacy said:


> i am in as well. i am definitely a newbie - have only been attempting to really take care of my hair and follow the advice on here since the beginning of January. It is easy to get overwhelmed with everything on the site. I'll get my pics ready for Feb. 1st.


 
Im glad ur in.. Welcome


----------



## rayej (Feb 1, 2008)

Count me in, too.


----------



## Naturallong81 (Feb 1, 2008)

My starting pic is in sig

Hair Type: 4a/b

Plan: Deep condition Weekly, Do Scalp Massages, Moisturise daily, No heat, no combing(except to detangle)

Don't plan on using supplements, Want to get my hair healthy its been breaking due to my neglect.


----------



## _belle (Feb 1, 2008)

*IN there. . . i'll add my stuff as I get it, started some of it on my fotki, but it is not completely set up*


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 1, 2008)

Its the first and still no pics... Come on ladies if ur in plz do this 2gether so we can be on the same page


----------



## Mrs.Gooch (Feb 1, 2008)

My pic is in my siggy (I hope!) Don't laugh damn it!!! We all have to start somewhere! LOL!

I just really want my healthy head of hair back!!!!!!! (Excuse me while I go weep and apply some coconut oil.......................)


----------



## leona2025 (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm nervous, excited, and scared, but I want in on this too. I'll be starting from the bottom. Me and my hair are complete strangers. I did just post some awfully big pictures a few mins ago trying to determine my hair type. I'm going to buy all new hair products, but I've been having a hard time deciding what to get and what I need. My hair may or may not be damaged. I self relax. I only just start conditioning it last week and I don't take vitamins or drink enough water. I use heat only when I relax to low dry. I guess that's about it.


----------



## cutenappygrl (Feb 1, 2008)

Stats: hair 1.5" currently


Regimen

Products:
 Essential Balms and Aromatherapy : www.essentialbalms.com
 Wash 1x per week - rotate between essential balms black soap & sebulex  dandruff shampoo
 Oil scalp 1x per week - essential balms stimulating hair regrowth  treatment
 water rinse daily  moisturize and seal  w/ essenial balms hair to toe  products
 Clarify monthly w/ Dr. Bonner's peppermint soap and ACV followed by deep  conditioning w/ essenial balms hair to toe products
 Henna bi-monthly

starting pics in my fotki for now.


----------



## Cindyl (Feb 2, 2008)

Sorry that I did not get my pic up by 02/01/08. I've been trying to get them on but I can't. Please let me know how to and I'll have them up today.
Thanks


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 2, 2008)

I have tweaked my reggie cause I am impatient and want instant results but I think I got something my hair likes with this one 

Daily (evenings): cowash with Suave Humectant apply generic Redken Anti-Snap, Giovanni direct and Salerm (I mix these two, my hair likes it) slightly air dry apply MN mix to my scalp and cantu to the end braid and tuck. Take 1 MSM tablet, iron and 3 multi vits

Daily (mornings): Apply NTM to my hair and cantu to my ends and braid.
Take 3 flaxseed oils vits and B12 and glass of carrot juice.

I will deep condition on Sun, Wed, and Friday first 15 minutes with Suave (using the towel method) and 30 minutes with Aphogee 2 min reconstuctor under the dryer.

I will clarify once a month.

In three months I plan to go back to the 'other' reggie but for now I am going to try this. 

I am using self made stocking cap wigs as my protective styles.
Sleep with a satin or silk scarf and satin pillowcase, I only comb my hair when I condition.


----------



## Ivy_Butter (Feb 2, 2008)

akimat001 said:


> I have tweaked my reggie cause I am impatient and want instant results but I think I got something my hair likes with this one
> 
> Daily (evenings): cowash with Suave Humectant apply generic Redken Anti-Snap, Giovanni direct and Salerm (I mix these two, my hair likes it) slightly air dry apply MN mix to my scalp and cantu to the end braid and tuck. Take 1 MSM tablet, iron and 3 multi vits
> 
> ...



Adding protein to your hair three times a week may be too much.  Also, you should do the protein treatment first then the Sauve because after the protein you will need to add moisture.  Protein is drying, so be careful with how you use it.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 2, 2008)

Ivy_Butter said:


> Adding protein to your hair three times a week may be too much. Also, you should do the protein treatment first then the Sauve because after the protein you will need to add moisture. Protein is drying, so be careful with how you use it.


 
Good point, I need to go back to the old reggie . This thread is important to help us not make hair mistakes. Thank you !!


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 2, 2008)

Ivy_Butter said:


> Adding protein to your hair three times a week may be too much. Also, you should do the protein treatment first then the Sauve because after the protein you will need to add moisture. Protein is drying, so be careful with how you use it.


 
Thanx for pointing that out... this is exactly why I love this thread so much


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 2, 2008)

are u still able to join this?


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 2, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> are u still able to join this?


 
It started Feb 1st but if u can have ur starting pic up asap I dont see y not


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 2, 2008)

edit

well, here it is. I took this yesterday so its very accurate.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 2, 2008)

OF ALL THE PEOPLE WHO SAID THEY WERE IN AND THIS IS SUCH A GREAT IDEA ONLY 13 PPL HAVE B4 PICS UP......

FOR ALL THE LADIES WHO HAVE THEIR PICS AND REGIMEN UP AND ESPECIALLY BY THE DUE DATE I THANK YOU.

WE ARE ALSO ON THE ROAD TO SUCCESS.

HERE ARE THE LADIES WITH B4 PICS...

PR3TTY
LAPACIENCIA
AKIMAT001
BEAUTIFULREALITY
HOTRIBENA
BEAUTIFULLYBLACK
MRSMERCERY
CUTENAPPYGRL
MRS. GOOCH
NATURALLONG81
RAYEJ
CLMACKY
CINDLY
FIYA'SLOVECHILD
BLISS806
GALADRIEL
FINDINGME
LUXURIOUS12
LEONA2025
MRS WATSON
TRINAE
MZ VEDA
DRJO91


ALL THE OTHER LADIES WHOSE NAME IS ON THE 1ST PAGE LIST THAT DID NOT POST B4 PICS PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF UR IN OR OUT SO WE CAN BE FAIR 2 EVERY1

I THINK POSTING B4 PICS ARE IMPORTANT TO OUR JOURNEY BECAUSE IT SHOW EVERY1 WHERE WE R STARTING FROM AND OUR HAIR TYPE N LOOKS TO GO WITH OUR REGIMEN....

HAVING UR B4 PIC MAY HELP SOMEONE SUGGEST A PRODUCT THEY THINK MAY BE GOOD FOR UR HAIR TYPE ETC.

PLEASE LADIES AS NEWBIES LETS BE SERIOUS AND SHOW THAT WE CAN MAKE OUR GOAL THIS IS ALSO A WAY TO THANK THE PEOPLE WHO WE HAVE LEARNED FROM, THAT HAVE BEEN HERE B4 US.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 2, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> well, here it is. I took this yesterday so its very accurate.


 

That was fast... A lady who is serious about her hair, I luv it 
Welcome...
BTW can u also post ur regimen


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 2, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> That was fast... A lady who is serious about her hair, I luv it
> Welcome...
> BTW can u also post ur regimen


 
Hehehe. I actually had posted it in another thread so i just went and copied it. 


But my regimen, i don't really consider it a regimen because I basically use whatever I have, which is something I want to change. But the things that they pretty the same are listed.

Dove Moisturizing Shampoo and Conditioner. I use the same conditioner when I do a DC. I wash and condition once a week.

I use Oganics(Africa's Best) Hair Mayonnaise and then i let it air dry. Once it air drys I use Organics CArrot Oil and rub it through. Then I flat iron. 

I usually roll it or wrap it. I've been hearing wrapping isn't good to do. I don't know how truthful that is. But thats why i'm here, to learn.


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 3, 2008)

okay I am soo in on this!! I use heat on my roots only approx. once every week or sometimes every two weeks.
Products I use are: Elasta QP Mango Butter, Coconut oil and ORS Carrot Oil. 
For conditioner I use Nexxus Humectress with a little bit of Rosemary oil in it. 

Here are my hair pics as of Jan. 30th 2008















I will surely be posting more pics at the end of the month!! This was wonderful idea!! THANKS!!!


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 3, 2008)

sorry for the double post... but now that I look at the pics My signature pic was taken in the beginning of january and look at the difference!!! wow!! I love LHCF!!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 3, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> sorry for the double post... but now that I look at the pics My signature pic was taken in the beginning of january and look at the difference!!! wow!! I love LHCF!!!


 
Your hair looks really nice and shiny.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 3, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> okay I am soo in on this!! I use heat on my roots only approx. once every week or sometimes every two weeks.
> Products I use are: Elasta QP Mango Butter, Coconut oil and ORS Carrot Oil.
> For conditioner I use Nexxus Humectress with a little bit of Rosemary oil in it.
> 
> ...


 
So glad u joined... welcome


----------



## cutenappygrl (Feb 3, 2008)

I put my b4 pic in my siggy and a link to my LHCF journal w/ my regimen there as well! I am very excited about this challenge!


----------



## Ivy_Butter (Feb 3, 2008)

Ok, I'm late, but here is my starting picture taken 1/19/2008.


----------



## Cindyl (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't really have a regime but this is what I do:

Wash 1x a week with pantene 
I recently have been pre pooing with castor oil
I haven't really deep conditioned in awhile

I didn't know that I wasn't suppose to clarify my hair eveytime I wash, I guess that is why my hair was breaking.

If anyone has a good regime that they can offer me I would really appreciate it.
I have type 4a hair and I have been natural for 11 months now
thanks


----------



## StarrsNana (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm in also! New to the forum and I am slightly confused about where to begin .

* edited to add:*

I have been going to the salon so I have not begun a personal routine as of yet. But I don't really like my hair bone straight (because it is so thin) which is why I will attempt to do my own hair. 

Starting this week, I will be using Keracare's Dry and Itchy Scalp Shampoo and Conditioner. I will then rollerset using the pink snap on magnetic rollers (can't get the hang of using the hairpins) with water only and then sitting under the dryer. And finally, I will wrap my hair using Keracare Conditioning Creme Hairdress and Silken Seal. I will post a pic after this routine on Friday, Feb 8th.

* edited again to add:

* Relaxed
Hairtype: 4a/b (super thin)
Last Relaxer: 15 Nov 2008


----------



## MrsWatson (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey All,

I have been lurking on this site since 2004! Finally though, I said "enough is enough" and I came up off the $5.00 and here I am with my first post. I would love to join this challenge, if it isn't too late, that is. I am unsure of my hair type, as i don't think any of those descriptions fit my hair. I think i am a 4a/b though (if thats possible). My hair is currently shoulder length. I cut it back in august and i've had about 3.5 inches of growth so far. Let me know if I am too late to join this challenge. If not, I will definitely post pics! Thanks alot!!


----------



## BeautifullySo (Feb 3, 2008)

MrsWatson said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I have been lurking on this site since 2004! Finally though, I said "enough is enough" and I came up off the $5.00 and here I am with my first post. I would love to join this challenge, if it isn't too late, that is. I am unsure of my hair type, as i don't think any of those descriptions fit my hair. I think i am a 4a/b though (if thats possible). My hair is currently shoulder length. I cut it back in august and i've had about 3.5 inches of growth so far. Let me know if I am too late to join this challenge. If not, I will definitely post pics! Thanks alot!!



Welcome to the forum, MrsWatson!!!!


----------



## MrsWatson (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you so much. You guys sure do make a gal feel welcomed!! I'm so excited!!


----------



## noemi (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry I haven't put pics up...I'm back in town now and I have taken some pics, but I don't know how to post...If someone could PM me or post with instructions, I'll have my pics up in no time...


----------



## dawn1980 (Feb 3, 2008)

I would really love to join in as I am a new person but I cannot figure out how to post pics.  Could someone please tell a new sista how to post pics in an easy to understand format.  I am not good at this stuff.  Someone please help me!!


----------



## dsmith513 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi I would like to join in as well..._I hope it is not too late_


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 3, 2008)

MrsWatson said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I have been lurking on this site since 2004! Finally though, I said "enough is enough" and I came up off the $5.00 and here I am with my first post. I would love to join this challenge, if it isn't too late, that is. I am unsure of my hair type, as i don't think any of those descriptions fit my hair. I think i am a 4a/b though (if thats possible). My hair is currently shoulder length. I cut it back in august and i've had about 3.5 inches of growth so far. Let me know if I am too late to join this challenge. If not, I will definitely post pics! Thanks alot!!


 

Hi, and welcome. I'm new as well. But welcome again.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 3, 2008)

dawn1980 said:


> I would really love to join in as I am a new person but I cannot figure out how to post pics. Could someone please tell a new sista how to post pics in an easy to understand format. I am not good at this stuff. Someone please help me!!


 

Well, basically what I do is go to www.tinypic.com and upload my picture through there. then i copy and paste the link and when u post the picture shows up.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 3, 2008)

Trinae said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm in also! New to the forum and I am slightly confused about where to begin .
> 
> ...


 
welcome and I cant wait to see the new pics


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 3, 2008)

MrsWatson said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I have been lurking on this site since 2004! Finally though, I said "enough is enough" and I came up off the $5.00 and here I am with my first post. I would love to join this challenge, if it isn't too late, that is. I am unsure of my hair type, as i don't think any of those descriptions fit my hair. I think i am a 4a/b though (if thats possible). My hair is currently shoulder length. I cut it back in august and i've had about 3.5 inches of growth so far. Let me know if I am too late to join this challenge. If not, I will definitely post pics! Thanks alot!!


 
ur right on time... welcome


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 3, 2008)

To post pics I go to Quick Link 
Then i go to edit signature
I chose option 2 to upload the pic from my computer
Then I save it as my signature
when I post its in evey post unless unclick it b4 sending my post

Hope this helps


----------



## Naturallong81 (Feb 4, 2008)

Mrs.Gooch said:


> My pic is in my siggy (I hope!) Don't laugh damn it!!! We all have to start somewhere! LOL!
> 
> I just really want my healthy head of hair back!!!!!!! (Excuse me while I go weep and apply some coconut oil.......................)



Gurl aint nothing wrong with a short cut. We all started somewhere!


----------



## drjo91 (Feb 4, 2008)

Can i still join the challenge? I got my full membership today....


----------



## LaPaciencia (Feb 4, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Hehehe. I actually had posted it in another thread so i just went and copied it.
> 
> 
> But my regimen, i don't really consider it a regimen because I basically use whatever I have, which is something I want to change. But the things that they pretty the same are listed.
> ...



Hey!!!  I was wondering what is your opinion about the Dove Shampoo and Condish cause a lady at the salon was raving about it.  Thanks and Welcome Aboard!!!


----------



## LaPaciencia (Feb 4, 2008)

MrsWatson said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I have been lurking on this site since 2004! Finally though, I said "enough is enough" and I came up off the $5.00 and here I am with my first post. I would love to join this challenge, if it isn't too late, that is. I am unsure of my hair type, as i don't think any of those descriptions fit my hair. I think i am a 4a/b though (if thats possible). My hair is currently shoulder length. I cut it back in august and* i've had about 3.5 inches of growth* so far. Let me know if I am too late to join this challenge. If not, I will definitely post pics! Thanks alot!!



That's some good growth!!!  What's your hair routine?  And... _welcome from a Fellow Newbster!!
_


----------



## LaPaciencia (Feb 4, 2008)

drjo91 said:


> Can i still join the challenge? I got my full membership today....



Welcome drjo91!!!!


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 4, 2008)

drjo91 said:


> Can i still join the challenge? I got my full membership today....


 
sure... Plz have ur b4 pic and regimen up asap so we can get on our way to results.... Welcome


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 4, 2008)

WE WILL HAVE A NEW QUESTION EVERY WEEK TO SHARE WITH EACH OTHER SO WE CAN LEARN FROM EACH OTHER....

THIS WEEK'S QUESTION:

WHAT NEW PRODUCT/S DO U REALLY WANNA TRY?


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 4, 2008)

Ok so I guess Ill go first

I bought biotene shampoo and conditioner with biotin on sunday and I cant wait to try it. I hope it works to get me some thickness... Oh how I way my hair to have some body


----------



## Ivy_Butter (Feb 4, 2008)

I wanna try so many new products:

JASON products (suppose to add thickness)
henna (shine and thickness)
I keep reading about QP Mango Butter so i wanna try that
coconut oil
Joico Joico
Aphogee 2 min reconstructor

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## LaPaciencia (Feb 4, 2008)

Wish List to try...(for now)
Kera Care
Kenra 
Keratese (spelling)
Aveda Damage Remedy
D'Fina 11 en 1 
Salerm


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 4, 2008)

LaPaciencia said:


> Hey!!! I was wondering what is your opinion about the Dove Shampoo and Condish cause a lady at the salon was raving about it. Thanks and Welcome Aboard!!!


 
I love it alot. I actually stopped using Pantene and just start using this on a full time basis. I plan on just doing a conditioner wash this weekend and seeing how that goes. But it works for me.


----------



## LaPaciencia (Feb 4, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> I love it alot. I actually stopped using Pantene and just start using this on a full time basis. I plan on just doing a conditioner wash this weekend and seeing how that goes. But it works for me.



Thanks so much for the feedback!  The lady in the salon said the same thing about Dove being a rival of  Pantene (which I used to swear by back in the day).


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 4, 2008)

LaPaciencia said:


> Thanks so much for the feedback! The lady in the salon said the same thing about Dove being a rival of Pantene (which I used to swear by back in the day).


 
lol, so did I. But its a good product.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 4, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> WE WILL HAVE A NEW QUESTION EVERY WEEK TO SHARE WITH EACH OTHER SO WE CAN LEARN FROM EACH OTHER....
> 
> THIS WEEK'S QUESTION:
> 
> WHAT NEW PRODUCT/S DO U REALLY WANNA TRY?


 

I want to try 10 en 1 and silicon mix  My hair loves Salerm 21 and want to add/place in rotation more Dominican products


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 4, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> WE WILL HAVE A NEW QUESTION EVERY WEEK TO SHARE WITH EACH OTHER SO WE CAN LEARN FROM EACH OTHER....
> 
> THIS WEEK'S QUESTION:
> 
> WHAT NEW PRODUCT/S DO U REALLY WANNA TRY?


I want to try Fantasia IC Gel to do a Braidout.
This Gro-Aut Oil i recently ordered.
Coconut Oil
Cantu Shea Butter Leave-in. Thats all for now


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 4, 2008)

Ivy_Butter said:


> I wanna try so many new products:
> 
> JASON products (suppose to add thickness)
> henna (shine and thickness)
> ...


 
I was reading about henna and wanted to try it but im 2 scared dont know why... I tried Aphogee 2 min reconstructor and it seems like it helped my shedding...


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 4, 2008)

akimat001 said:


> I want to try 10 en 1 and silicon mix  My hair loves Salerm 21 and want to add/place in rotation more Dominican products


 
I really wanna try silicon mix and salerm 21 oh man I jus wanna try 2 much things idk where ima put all these things in 1 hair...


----------



## Luxurious12 (Feb 4, 2008)

I know I'm a few days late, but I did wash my hair Saturday so I should be good to go!  

Washed with Biolage Ultra-hydrating Shampoo.  Followed with Kera Care moisturizing shampoo
Conditioned with Dry Itchy Scalp and Humecto Kera Care conditioner's.  Sat for 30 min. and rinsed
Sprayed Matrix Instacure Leave -In conditioner and CD Black Vanilla Leav-In conditioner.
Locked in moisture with a dime size of CD Lisa Elixir hair oil and air dried my hair.
Here is my issue.  I have been going natural for 16 weeks now and I am transitioning.  It has become increasinly difficult for me to flat iron my hair.  I use the CHI, which I love, but it is not working on my roots as well as I hoped.  Trying to figure out some low heat options.  I was told to try straw sets.  Any suggestions for something that I can do myself?


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 4, 2008)

Luxurious12 said:


> I know I'm a few days late, but I did wash my hair Saturday so I should be good to go!
> 
> Washed with Biolage Ultra-hydrating Shampoo. Followed with Kera Care moisturizing shampoo
> Conditioned with Dry Itchy Scalp and Humecto Kera Care conditioner's. Sat for 30 min. and rinsed
> ...


 
Wow ur hair looks so full and healthy ... I luv it


----------



## princess_sid (Feb 5, 2008)

Count me in... I want to track my progress and post monthly.  I want to use the information from LHCF... Happy Growing everyone


----------



## clmacky (Feb 5, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> WE WILL HAVE A NEW QUESTION EVERY WEEK TO SHARE WITH EACH OTHER SO WE CAN LEARN FROM EACH OTHER....
> 
> THIS WEEK'S QUESTION:
> 
> WHAT NEW PRODUCT/S DO U REALLY WANNA TRY?


 
I wanna try Silk Amino Acids. I have been following this thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=124441 I thing it'd be good for retaining length. It's suppose to be good for your eyelashes too.


----------



## MrsWatson (Feb 5, 2008)

LaPaciencia said:


> That's some good growth!!!  What's your hair routine?  And... _welcome from a Fellow Newbster!!
> _



sorry i took so long to respond!  Well, i dont really have a solid routine yet...but this is it so far (im still tweaking though)

daily: moisturize with ORS Olive Oil moisturizer
massage scalp (with olive oil on my finger tips) 10 minutes every morning and every night
protective style to keep my hair from rubbing on my clothes and car seat.

once a week: clarify using some type of tresemme shampoo (i dont remember the name and i'm in class right now ) and deep condition using ORS replenishing PAKS (not one the same day though) 

twice a week: Co wash using herbal essences breaks over or hello hydration.

thats pretty much it though...i also use the herbal essences breaks over leave in strengthener and profectiv healthy ends. oh, and sunsilk hydra tlc, but im not on a real schedule with those, i just add them as i feel they are needed...i don't use heat either. Maybe a flat iron if me and my SO have somewhere special to go, but thats not very often!! erplexed 

I'm in college and I am forced to live off the meager ends that my dad sends me on a monthly basis, so i've tried to find the least expensive products that will still get me some pretty good results and so far this system has seemed to work. Although, i did hit a stumbling block before i learned about protective styling. But now that i've been enlightened, im hoping to be APL by the end of the year at least.


----------



## StarrsNana (Feb 5, 2008)

I want to try the *Mizani Therma Smooth System*, that's if and when I get up the courage to flat iron my own hair .



pr3tty said:


> WE WILL HAVE A NEW QUESTION EVERY WEEK TO SHARE WITH EACH OTHER SO WE CAN LEARN FROM EACH OTHER....
> 
> THIS WEEK'S QUESTION:
> 
> WHAT NEW PRODUCT/S DO U REALLY WANNA TRY?


----------



## MrsWatson (Feb 5, 2008)

I want to henna, but i can't seem to work up the courage!!!


----------



## mzveda (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey, I missed the Feb. 1 pic. posting deadline  sorry. I was on a much needed vacation with the hubby. We went to Disney World without the kids. It was so much fun. Below is my starting point. I have a hair appt. Thursday so I'll post a better pic then. Pray for me I like this new girl but you never know.

Oh by the way, everyones hair photos are fabulous!


----------



## cutenappygrl (Feb 5, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> WE WILL HAVE A NEW QUESTION EVERY WEEK TO SHARE WITH EACH OTHER SO WE CAN LEARN FROM EACH OTHER....
> 
> THIS WEEK'S QUESTION:
> 
> WHAT NEW PRODUCT/S DO U REALLY WANNA TRY?



I really want to try henna as well - I want to add color + strength (I heard it has protein). If my hair responds well then it will become my staple. My only concern is dryness, messiness, and not getting any color change on my dark, resistant hair.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm down with the NEWBIE CHALLENGE!!

*I have APL, 4a/3c relaxed hair with layers. 
*I will shampoo 2x week and relax when I have at least 1" full inch of new growth and no sooner.
*I use OJON products for moisture and Aphogee products for protein. 
*I rollerset and style and will use direct heat no more than 2x per month.
*I will always protect my hair at night (pincurls & wrap w/satin bonnet, silk scarf, etc.)


I'm working towards BSL by the end of the year.


----------



## HotRibena (Feb 5, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> WE WILL HAVE A NEW QUESTION EVERY WEEK TO SHARE WITH EACH OTHER SO WE CAN LEARN FROM EACH OTHER....
> 
> THIS WEEK'S QUESTION:
> 
> WHAT NEW PRODUCT/S DO U REALLY WANNA TRY?


Most recently I was interested in trying a henna.  I did it last week and it added considerable thickness to my hair.  I was also afraid of the mess, but I planned it out well and proceeded nice and slowly - no mess at all.  My next goal will be an attempt to use all natural products.  I've still got lots of research to do before I start buying everything that everyone else "raves" about (curbing the PJism also helps me stick to my regimen).


----------



## cutenappygrl (Feb 5, 2008)

HotRibena said:


> Most recently I was interested in trying a henna.  I did it last week and it added considerable thickness to my hair.  I was also afraid of the mess, but I planned it out well and proceeded nice and slowly - no mess at all.  My next goal will be an attempt to use all natural products.  I've still got lots of research to do before I start buying everything that everyone else "raves" about (curbing the PJism also helps me stick to my regimen).



Did you use red henna - if so did you get any color from it??


----------



## drjo91 (Feb 5, 2008)

Can i join? I just got my full membership yesterday...
I use shikakai oil, shikakai powder, amla oil, amla powder. Surge plus 14, surge moisture aid and sulge ultra max. Wgo, I take biotin 5,000, Silicon mix, and Hair Mayo. I will add vatika oil, coconut oil and henna to my regime.


----------



## HotRibena (Feb 5, 2008)

cutenappygrl said:


> Did you use red henna - if so did you get any color from it??


 
I used Jamila henna.  I got _very_ subtle color (mostly on my grinning grays).  For more color I should have let the mixture sit for ~12 hours (I only let it sit for 1/2 hr), but the color wasn't that important - I was more interested in the thickness.


----------



## Galadriel (Feb 5, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> WE WILL HAVE A NEW QUESTION EVERY WEEK TO SHARE WITH EACH OTHER SO WE CAN LEARN FROM EACH OTHER....
> 
> THIS WEEK'S QUESTION:
> 
> WHAT NEW PRODUCT/S DO U REALLY WANNA TRY?




I want to try some Aveda products. I've been dying to get my hands on them . Since I'm really going to be focusing on protective styling and moisturizing, I want to try some conditioners/leave-ins.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 5, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I'm down with the NEWBIE CHALLENGE!!
> 
> *I have APL, 4a/3c relaxed hair with layers.
> *I will shampoo 2x week and relax when I have at least 1" full inch of new growth and no sooner.
> ...


 
I want ur hair.... Its beautifullllll... the body is to die for


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 5, 2008)

mzveda said:


> Hey, I missed the Feb. 1 pic. posting deadline  sorry. I was on a much needed vacation with the hubby. We went to Disney World without the kids. It was so much fun. Below is my starting point. I have a hair appt. Thursday so I'll post a better pic then. Pray for me I like this new girl but you never know.
> 
> Oh by the way, everyones hair photos are fabulous!


 
Im glad u had fun.. I wanna go


----------



## leona2025 (Feb 5, 2008)

Product I would like to try is Aphgee 2 step protein treatment.

Tell me what you think about my regiment and my fotki albums. 

My hair care regiment will be very simple so that I can insure that I will actually follow it for the long run. If I try to commit to anything too complex I would probably just quit. Thank goodness for no more blow drying, which was the only heat I used on my hair. Now that I discovered air drying without tangles.

1. Wash once a week on Sunday with Motions Lavish Conditoning Shampoo. Detangle in the shower with wide tooth comb. Deep condition with Elasta QP DPR-11. Air dry in a wrapped ponytail or bun with Elasta QP Mango Butter and Fantasia IC Gel.
2. Wednesday deep condition with Motions Moisture Plus Conditioner. Detangle in the shower with wide tooth comb. Air dry in a wrapped ponytail or bun with Elasta QP Mango Butter and Fantasia IC Gel.

I also want to do a clarfying shampoo and use Queen Helene Cholestrol. I'm really loving Smooth N Shine Silk Fusion 60 sec Reconstructor. It made my hair really silky.

Daily Care: Spritz with Leave in conditioner twice a day. Moisturize with Elasta QP Mango Butter twice a day. Put in ponytail or bun. I think even these few things will really help my hair be strong and healthy and grow. In the past I have never conditioned my hair and I have never used any moisturizer regularly.

My starting point:


----------



## beautifulreality (Feb 5, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> WE WILL HAVE A NEW QUESTION EVERY WEEK TO SHARE WITH EACH OTHER SO WE CAN LEARN FROM EACH OTHER....
> 
> THIS WEEK'S QUESTION:
> 
> WHAT NEW PRODUCT/S DO U REALLY WANNA TRY?



I really wanna try Victoria Secret's So Sexy shampoo and conditioner and the Joico Reconstructor (Generic Version).  Also, I wanna try any heat protector period because I need one and don't know what's good.

OT...I've changed my regimen a little.  All this week I've been cowashing every day with Pantene Hydrating Curls and bunning.  Oyin's Burnt Sugar Pomade is a little heavy to use on my rollersets, plus I've been a little busy getting ready to move so I'll be bunning until the end of the month.


----------



## beautifulreality (Feb 5, 2008)

Luxurious12 said:


> I know I'm a few days late, but I did wash my hair Saturday so I should be good to go!
> Washed with Biolage Ultra-hydrating Shampoo.  Followed with Kera Care moisturizing shampoo
> Conditioned with Dry Itchy Scalp and Humecto Kera Care conditioner's.  Sat for 30 min. and rinsed
> Sprayed Matrix Instacure Leave -In conditioner and CD Black Vanilla Leav-In conditioner.
> ...



When I was transitioning I wore lots of rollersets.  If the new growth was too wild, I would do flat twists in the front.  Also braidouts and twistouts.  You can do those yourself and they won't take as long to do as a strawset.


----------



## Galadriel (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok, here's my starting pic! I think I have around 1.5 - 2 in. of new growth. I'm planning on doing a retouch either this month or next.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 6, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> WE WILL HAVE A NEW QUESTION EVERY WEEK TO SHARE WITH EACH OTHER SO WE CAN LEARN FROM EACH OTHER....
> 
> THIS WEEK'S QUESTION:
> 
> WHAT NEW PRODUCT/S DO U REALLY WANNA TRY?


 
I am an OJON girl.  I really want to try the OJON SWA+ fortifying treatment in addition to my OJON Nurturing Treatment I already religiously do each week.  Right now, though, I still have a lot of Aphogee I am using as a protein, so I will have to wait until I run out of that.   I would love to say that I use one complete product line for all my haircare needs...I would absolutely love it!!


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 6, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I want ur hair.... Its beautifullllll... the body is to die for


 

THANK YOU!!!  I am definitely learning a lot.  My hair has changed texture in the last two months


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 6, 2008)

Mrs.Gooch said:


> *My pic is in my siggy (I hope!)* Don't laugh damn it!!! We all have to start somewhere! LOL!
> 
> I just really want my healthy head of hair back!!!!!!! (Excuse me while I go weep and apply some coconut oil.......................)


 

  I am over here ROLLING!!!  I know EXACTLY what you mean!!!  Girl, *whatever*- your hair is beautiful and will be SL in NO TIME!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 6, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I am over here ROLLING!!! I know EXACTLY what you mean!!! Girl, *whatever*- your hair is beautiful and will be SL in NO TIME!!


 
Your hair is so pretty and full of life. I'm loving it. I pray i can make it to APL by summer.


----------



## Cherry Blossom (Feb 6, 2008)

Please count me in.  I just officially started my journey this year.  I have already joined the bootcamp and the TWA grow out challenge.

My last relaxer was at the beginning of May in 2007.  
I did the big chop in December and I'm using the Crown and Glory method with braids or wigs.
I moisturize daily with a mixture of conditioner, glycerin distilled water and coconut oil. 
I use Giovanni conditioners and apple cider vinegar to cleanse.  
I want a pony puff or nice bun by the end of the year.
The key for my hair is moisture and removing build-up because I have HARD water.  Weekly ACV rinses seem to do the trick.  

Well. I wish everybody luck.


----------



## Cherry Blossom (Feb 6, 2008)

Cutnappygrl. you said 



> I really want to try henna as well - I want to add color + strength (I heard it has protein). If my hair responds well then it will become my staple. My only concern is dryness, messiness, and not getting any color change on my dark, resistant hair.




I am natural also, and while I do love henna, I have found that it might be more  beneficial to focus on moisture rather than protein treatments while your hair is still short.  If you keep your hair properly moisturized it will retain strength and elasticity.  Then you can worry about protein maybe once every three months or so when your hair is longer and older.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 6, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> THANK YOU!!! I am definitely learning a lot. My hair has changed texture in the last two months


 
What did you use?


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 6, 2008)

HotRibena said:


> I used Jamila henna. I got _very_ subtle color (mostly on my grinning grays). For more color I should have let the mixture sit for ~12 hours (I only let it sit for 1/2 hr), but the color wasn't that important - I was more interested in the thickness.


 

Did you get thickness?


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 6, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> OF ALL THE PEOPLE WHO SAID THEY WERE IN AND THIS IS SUCH A GREAT IDEA ONLY 13 PPL HAVE B4 PICS UP......
> 
> FOR ALL THE LADIES WHO HAVE THEIR PICS AND REGIMEN UP AND ESPECIALLY BY THE DUE DATE I THANK YOU.
> 
> ...


 
IM SOO HAPPY THIS IS GOING SO GREAT


----------



## leona2025 (Feb 6, 2008)

I've never did this challenge thing before. How long do we wait to do that updated pics?


----------



## leona2025 (Feb 6, 2008)

OOOPS. I see it. Can you really see a difference in hair in just a few weeks? What about trimming? How often are you ladies doing it?


----------



## HotRibena (Feb 6, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Did you get thickness?


 
Pr3tty,

Yes, I did get substantial thickness after I used the henna.  I was a little apprehensive about possible dryness, but I applied a good conditioner afterwards and it was fine.


----------



## leona2025 (Feb 6, 2008)

Is my hair considered APL?


----------



## Galadriel (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks like APL to me, Leona


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 6, 2008)

I WOULD SAY SO


----------



## StrongNGlossy (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm a newbie (sorta). lol. Count me in! (I say sorta cuz' I've been getting info on this board for years)!!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 6, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Your hair is so pretty and full of life. I'm loving it. I pray i can make it to APL by summer.


 

Thanks! I don't think you will have any issues.    My hair tends to grow faster in the warmer months, so if that's true for you, APL, here you come!!! You are basically there, seriously, you don't have that much further...


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 6, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Thanks! I don't think you will have any issues.  My hair tends to grow faster in the warmer months, so if that's true for you, APL, here you come!!! You are basically there, seriously, you don't have that much further...


 
Thanks!!! I need all the inspiring i can get. i'm definitely going to start baggying. I want to do that until the end of March and see how it goes. but thanks again


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 6, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> Is my hair considered APL?


 
Yep, u are definitely APL. You'll be at BSL before u know it.


----------



## LaPaciencia (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks MrsWatson!!!  APL by the years end us my goal too!  Good point about the daily scalp massages, it's something I need to remember to do!



MrsWatson said:


> sorry i took so long to respond!  Well, i dont really have a solid routine yet...but this is it so far (im still tweaking though)
> 
> daily: moisturize with ORS Olive Oil moisturizer
> massage scalp (with olive oil on my finger tips) 10 minutes every morning and every night
> ...


----------



## LaPaciencia (Feb 6, 2008)

_Leona Girl_ you are on point APL!!!


----------



## Cherry Blossom (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry I didn't post my before pic, it's in my fotki album along with my protective styles and my regimen.  I would love everyone to check it out.
Thanks.


----------



## latingirly020488 (Feb 6, 2008)

i am definetly in!! it's good to have support from people that are on the long hair journey .. i just joined Feb 4 2008 ( my bday) lol .. so count me in ! i hope to be APL by June 08 .. right now im shoulder lenght about 2-3 inches from APL ..my pics are from Aug 07- Jan 08


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 6, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> What did you use?


 
I use the OJON products at least once a week.  :notworthy I have been using them since November and they have changed the texture of my hair.  Added back *SO* much moisture.  I think the Restorative Treatment is the key.  I pre-poo with that and bun and leave overnight at least once a week before I rollerset.  I do have to do my disclaimer, it costs a grip.    I think it's $40-50 for the sample kit I mentioned above and I personally have the 5.5 oz jar of the Restorative Treatment and it was $55. 

Anyway, I use the Restorative Treatment, Ultra hydrating shampoo & conditioner, Hydrating styling cream and Revitalizing mist.  They come in a sample pack you can get at ULTA (all except for the styling cream - which I love so I bought seperately) and I also use the glossing mist.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 6, 2008)

Leona- you look like you are *past* APL to me and inching towards BSL.

Also, I tried to leave you a comment in your FOTKI on this and I wasn't able to.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 6, 2008)

*SO I LUV WHAT WE HAVE GOING SO MUCH I THINK WE SHOULD MAKE THIS A YEAR LONG CHALLENGE BEING THAT YOU CAN DO WHAT YOU WANT TO YOUR HAIR FROM WHAT YOU'VE LEARNED (AS LONG AS ITS HEALTHY) SO WHY NOT....*


*WE WILL CELEBRATE EACH TIME SOMEONE REACHES THEIR HAIR GOAL AND THEN ON TO THE NEXT.*

*WE WILL STILL POST PICS MONTHLY AND FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT DONT MIND CAN POST AFTER EACH WASH....*

*EVERYONE HAS BEEN GREAT AND IM LOVING ALL OF YOU GUYS AND HOW HELPED WE ARE WITH EACH OTHER*

*I THINK I MAY HAVE TO BE A LITTLE MORE TUFF WITH THIS BC NOT EVERYONE WHO SAID THEY WERE IN POST PICS AND ITS FEB. 7 ....*

*SO WITH ALL THAT SAID AND DONE THESE ARE THE LADIES THAT ARE **FOLLOWING WITH THIS CHALLENGE AND ARE POSTING, KEEPING US GOING AND HAVE THEIR PICS POSTED.....*

PR3TTY
LAPACIENCIA
AKIMAT001
BEAUTIFULREALITY
HOTRIBENA
BEAUTIFULLYBLACK
MRSMERCERY
CUTENAPPYGRL
MRS. GOOCH
NATURALLONG81
RAYEJ
CLMACKY
CINDLY
FIYA'SLOVECHILD
IVY BUTTER
BLISS806
GALADRIEL
FINDINGME
LUXURIOUS12
LEONA2025
MRS WATSON
TRINAE
MZ VEDA
DRJO91
LATINGIRLY020488


*WE CAN DO IT LADIES.....*


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 6, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I use the OJON products at least once a week. :notworthy I have been using them since November and they have changed the texture of my hair. Added back *SO* much moisture. I think the Restorative Treatment is the key. I pre-poo with that and bun and leave overnight at least once a week before I rollerset. I do have to do my disclaimer, it costs a grip.  I think it's $40-50 for the sample kit I mentioned above and I personally have the 5.5 oz jar of the Restorative Treatment and it was $55.
> 
> Anyway, I use the Restorative Treatment, Ultra hydrating shampoo & conditioner, Hydrating styling cream and Revitalizing mist. They come in a sample pack you can get at ULTA (all except for the styling cream - which I love so I bought seperately) and I also use the glossing mist.


 
I will have to check those out bc I cant stop looking at ur hair


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 6, 2008)

latingirly020488 said:


> i am definetly in!! it's good to have support from people that are on the long hair journey .. i just joined Feb 4 2008 ( my bday) lol .. so count me in ! i hope to be APL by June 08 .. right now im shoulder lenght about 2-3 inches from APL ..my pics are from Aug 07- Jan 08


 
you've had some good growth. I'm planning on APL by then too. WE can do it!!!


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 6, 2008)

Cherry Blossom said:


> Sorry I didn't post my before pic, it's in my fotki album along with my protective styles and my regimen. I would love everyone to check it out.
> Thanks.


 
Welcome Cherry Blossom ... If u dont mind can you post a pic in this challenge I know its in ur fotki but just so the ladies wont have to go there to always see ur b4 pic


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 6, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *SO I LUV WHAT WE HAVE GOING SO MUCH I THINK WE SHOULD MAKE THIS A YEAR LONG CHALLENGE BEING THAT YOU CAN DO WHAT YOU WANT TO YOUR HAIR FROM WHAT YOU'VE LEARNED (AS LONG AS ITS HEALTHY) SO WHY NOT....*
> 
> 
> *WE WILL CELEBRATE EACH TIME SOMEONE REACHES THEIR HAIR GOAL AND THEN ON TO THE NEXT.*
> ...


 
YEAH!  I am SO on it!  I am going to start posting length pics since I feel like I am finally getting a healthy routine that works for me and I will try to post a true length pic this weekend to see length results more clearly.  I am LOVING THIS NEWBIE CHALLENGE!!!  

*THANKS for starting this pr3tty!!*  I truly feel a member of the board now that I am a member of a challenge and will get to know more ladies a little more closely now.

*I have a suggestion*, were you planning on starting a new thread for each month of the challenge?  (ie, "NEWBIE CHALLENGE - MARCH 08" or something like that?)  We are already up to 20 pages of posts on this thread and we haven't gotten through one month yet!! That way, the ladies you have above can sign on and post goals (and then later) results for that month, answer the question of the month and share celebrations and trials.  What do you think?  *Did I say thank you for starting this challenge?*


----------



## Ivy_Butter (Feb 6, 2008)

latingirly020488 said:


> i am definetly in!! it's good to have support from people that are on the long hair journey .. i just joined Feb 4 2008 ( my bday) lol .. so count me in ! i hope to be APL by June 08 .. right now im shoulder lenght about 2-3 inches from APL ..my pics are from Aug 07- Jan 08



Happy belated Birthday!!!!


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 6, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> YEAH! I am SO on it! I am going to start posting length pics since I feel like I am finally getting a healthy routine that works for me and I will try to post a true length pic this weekend to see length results more clearly. I am LOVING THIS NEWBIE CHALLENGE!!!
> 
> *THANKS for starting this pr3tty!!*  I truly feel a member of the board now that I am a member of a challenge and will get to know more ladies a little more closely now.
> 
> *I have a suggestion*, were you planning on starting a new thread for each month of the challenge? (ie, "NEWBIE CHALLENGE - MARCH 08" or something like that?) We are already up to 20 pages of posts on this thread and we haven't gotten through one month yet!! That way, the ladies you have above can sign on and post goals (and then later) results for that month, answer the question of the month and share celebrations and trials. What do you think? *Did I say thank you for starting this challenge?*


 

Your welcome and thanx for being here... like you I also feel like I belong now thanx 2 this challenge...

Also do they limit how long this thread can go???
I didnt really understand what u meant? The only reason I would keep this one is bc I see a lot of threads where they start and then ppl 4get about them but plz explain cause u may know something I dont as we r learning from each other... Thanx


----------



## LaPaciencia (Feb 7, 2008)

HotRibena said:


> Most recently I was interested in trying a henna.  I did it last week and it added considerable thickness to my hair.  I was also afraid of the mess, but *I planned it out well and proceeded nice and slowly - no mess at all.*  My next goal will be an attempt to use all natural products.  I've still got lots of research to do before I start buying everything that everyone else "raves" about (curbing the PJism also helps me stick to my regimen).



I tried a henna treatment this weekend with a bag (Karishma, Henna, Shikaikai, Amla mix) from the stash that had a hole in it so I decided to use it since it was leaking all over the place.  I made a mess but it was fun  in a weird way!  Next time I will try what you did and slow it down a bit!  I have a very slight change in color but my main desired outcome was strength.  So far I think it has helped.  I also found the henna threads and Isis' (and others) Fotki about henna to be quite helpful to curb my apprehension!


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 7, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Your welcome and thanx for being here... like you I also feel like I belong now thanx 2 this challenge...
> 
> Also do they limit how long this thread can go???
> I didnt really understand what u meant? The only reason I would keep this one is bc I see a lot of threads where they start and then ppl 4get about them but plz explain cause u may know something I dont as we r learning from each other... Thanx


 

Girl, now you KNOW I don't know about thread limits and the like!  I don't know, girl, seriously, I don't know anything about how stuff is done on here. LOL!  If we just keep one long thread going, that's fine with me and I guess you are right, what happens to the thread once we move to the next one?...  Girl, I just joined last month, so I have NO idea about how to do this.  You are the originator, you just tell me what to do and I'll do it.  I'm so excited about this challenge!!  I can't wait to see what we accomplish at the end of the year!!


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 7, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Girl, now you KNOW I don't know about thread limits and the like! I don't know, girl, seriously, I don't know anything about how stuff is done on here. LOL! If we just keep one long thread going, that's fine with me and I guess you are right, what happens to the thread once we move to the next one?... Girl, I just joined last month, so I have NO idea about how to do this. You are the originator, you just tell me what to do and I'll do it. I'm so excited about this challenge!! I can't wait to see what we accomplish at the end of the year!!


 

Lol You had me laughing so hard reading this... I guess we'll keep this one just so we dont 4get about it or until they stop us..... and I cant wait to see ur new pics when u post....


----------



## LaPaciencia (Feb 7, 2008)

Okay!!!  Finding me your Fotki Rocks!!!  You've got the roller set/blowout skillz!!!:notworthy


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 7, 2008)

LaPaciencia said:


> Okay!!! Finding me your Fotki Rocks!!! You've got the roller set/blowout skillz!!!:notworthy


 
THANKS!   I do like roller sets, though I have to admit I have been doing them for 20 years, since I was in high school.  No joke!!  When I came to this forum and everyone was like "roller set- this" and "roller set-that," I felt so at home!!!  I was like I gotta join these ladies!!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 7, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> THANKS! I do like roller sets, though I have to admit I have been doing them for 20 years, since I was in high school. No joke!! When I came to this forum and everyone was like "roller set- this" and "roller set-that," I felt so at home!!! I was like I gotta join these ladies!!!


 I absolutely love when i get a roller set done. it makes your hair so full and much body. I have done a few to my own head, but my parts be slightly off,lol


----------



## bella gee (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh Count me IN!! ill post my reggie goals etc soon


----------



## LaPaciencia (Feb 7, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> I absolutely love when i get a roller set done. it makes your hair so full and much body. I have done a few to my own head, but *my parts be slightly off,lol*



LOL...I know!!!  That's my problem too!!!  I'm taking notes here...


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 7, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> I absolutely love when i get a roller set done. it makes your hair so full and much body. I have done a few to my own head, but my parts be slightly off,lol


 
 ITA!!!   The parts in my hair used to get me, too, but now that I have joined this forum and found out about root blow outs, I can blow out most of that hard separation.  I _never_ thought to blow out my roots before I joined this forum, now it's like I can't imagine *not* doing it...

Girl, I *love* your color!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 7, 2008)

brownshugahgirl said:


> Oh Count me IN!! ill post my reggie goals etc soon


 
oooooh, is that you and your man in the photo or you and your brother/cousin/some other family member? Whoever it is, ya'll are *TOO* cute!!!

WELCOME!!!


----------



## LaPaciencia (Feb 7, 2008)

brownshugahgirl said:


> Oh Count me IN!! ill post my reggie goals etc soon



Wow, you both have gorgeous thick hair!


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 7, 2008)

brownshugahgirl said:


> Oh Count me IN!! ill post my reggie goals etc soon


 
I been stalking your FOTKI and pretty much commented on every pic.    Sorry!  But I want your hair...SERIOUSLY!


----------



## leona2025 (Feb 7, 2008)

I changed the setting on my Fotki so comments can be left. I love this camaraderie we have going here. This is the first time I ever decided to commit to taking care of my hair and it will be so much more fun with others to help you through. I want to try henna to thicken my hair, but I'm scared. When my hair was healthy it was really thick, but I broke so much of it out trying to detangle and blow it straight. I'm going to the salon this week end to get a flexi rod or roller set. I'll post pics, but I'm wondering with the length of my hair how long my curls for the flexi rods would be.


----------



## LaPaciencia (Feb 7, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> I changed the setting on my Fotki so comments can be left. I love this camaraderie we have going here. This is the first time I ever decided to commit to taking care of my hair and it will be so much more fun with others to help you through. I want to try henna to thicken my hair, but I'm scared. When my hair was healthy it was really thick, but I *broke so much of it out trying to detangle and blow it straight. *I'm going to the salon this week end to get a *flexi rod or roller set.* I'll post pics, but I'm wondering with the length of my hair how long my curls for the flexi rods would be.



A roller or rod set sounds like a good idea.  You have great length, what is your regimen/products etc.?


----------



## leona2025 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I'm really shame to say this, but up until 2 weeks ago I didn't do anything to my hair but relax it every few months. No conditioner or anything and just used whatever shampoo or extras that came with the relaxer. This is my regiment now. I have to keep it simple or I won't follow it, lol. Today I discovered dc on dry hair. So that's a new weapon going into my hair arsenal, but none of these things contributed to my current hair length. 

1. Wash once a week on Sunday with Motions Lavish Conditoning Shampoo. Detangle in the shower with wide tooth comb. Deep condition with Elasta QP DPR-11. Air dry in a wrapped ponytail or bun with Elasta QP Mango Butter and Fantasia IC Gel.
2. Wednesday deep condition with Motions Moisture Plus Conditioner. Detangle in the shower with wide tooth comb. Air dry in a wrapped ponytail or bun with Elasta QP Mango Butter and Fantasia IC Gel.

I'm really loving Smooth N Shine Silk Fusion 60 sec Reconstructor. It made my hair really silky and I'm going to buy two more jars of the mango butter tomorrow.

Daily Care: Spritz with Leave in conditioner twice a day. Moisturize with Elasta QP Mango Butter twice a day. Put in ponytail or bun. I think even these few things will really help my hair be strong and healthy and grow. In the past I have never conditioned my hair and I have never used any moisturizer regularly.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 7, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> ITA!!!  The parts in my hair used to get me, too, but now that I have joined this forum and found out about root blow outs, I can blow out most of that hard separation. I _never_ thought to blow out my roots before I joined this forum, now it's like I can't imagine *not* doing it...
> 
> Girl, I *love* your color!!!


 
lol, i think i need to practice more. And thanks. until i joined here, i was really thinking about putting black over it. But now i'm wearing my color proud


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 7, 2008)

LaPaciencia said:


> [/b]
> LOL...I know!!! That's my problem too!!! I'm taking notes here...


 

girl, my parts be slanted and some more. I've gotten better, but not that much better.


----------



## SUZIEq (Feb 7, 2008)

Can I join too!!  I will post pics as soon as I can. Don't quite have regimen yet just trying to learn as much as I can.  Thanks!!


----------



## LaPaciencia (Feb 7, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> Well I'm really shame to say this, but up until 2 weeks ago I didn't do anything to my hair but relax it every few months. No conditioner or anything and just used whatever shampoo or extras that came with the relaxer. This is my regiment now. *I have to keep it simple or I won't follow it, lol. *Today I discovered dc on dry hair. So that's a new weapon going into my hair arsenal, but none of these things contributed to my current hair length.
> 
> 1. Wash once a week on Sunday with Motions Lavish Conditoning Shampoo. Detangle in the shower with wide tooth comb. Deep condition with Elasta QP DPR-11. Air dry in a wrapped ponytail or bun with Elasta QP Mango Butter and Fantasia IC Gel.
> 2. Wednesday deep condition with Motions Moisture Plus Conditioner. Detangle in the shower with wide tooth comb. Air dry in a wrapped ponytail or bun with Elasta QP Mango Butter and Fantasia IC Gel.
> ...



You're right keeping it simple is a good thing(I'm still taking notes)!  I like the bun your sister did in your Fotki! Happy continued hair growing!!!


----------



## LaPaciencia (Feb 7, 2008)

SUZIEq said:


> Can I join too!!  I will post pics as soon as I can. Don't quite have regimen yet just trying to learn as much as I can.  Thanks!!



Hey Suzie Q!!! Welcome!!!


----------



## SUZIEq (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks so much!!!  I hope the support I get from all you guys will help me to take my hair care seriously



LaPaciencia said:


> Hey Suzie Q!!! Welcome!!!


----------



## Clazz E 2 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Newbie here.................as of 2/7/08 
I would like to join this challenge!

Most recent length (far right side) taken...1/08

*No Set Products really...depends on how I feel* (a few are in my Fotki. Currently trying SweetCashew's line....

Hair Stats:
Transitioning to Natural w/o Big Chop
4a/****
Length is below ear (whateva that's called  )

No Set Regimen REALLY:
Prepoo with oil
Shampoo 1X a week
Condish Wash 3X a week
Deep Condish 1X a week

Growth Aids: (tried them all)
**Back to Boundless Tresses & MN mixture til summer months

Goal: Natural Healthy Hair/Haven't really set a Length GOAL


----------



## cutenappygrl (Feb 7, 2008)

Clazz E 2 said:


> Hi Newbie here.................as of 2/7/08
> I would like to join this challenge!
> 
> Most recent length (far right side) taken...1/08



Very nice growth since your big chop!!


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 7, 2008)

HotRibena said:


> Pr3tty,
> 
> Yes, I did get substantial thickness after I used the henna. I was a little apprehensive about possible dryness, but I applied a good conditioner afterwards and it was fine.


 

Thanx I dont know y Im so scared to try this


----------



## MrsWatson (Feb 7, 2008)

I am going to perm next week and i will post my pics then! I'm excited to see if i've had any progress...i will post to my FOTKI though because i'm not sure how to post them in the actual thread!  (unless someone wouldn't mind enlightening me, that is)


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 7, 2008)

MrsWatson said:


> I am going to perm next week and i will post my pics then! I'm excited to see if i've had any progress...i will post to my FOTKI though because i'm not sure how to post them in the actual thread!  (unless someone wouldn't mind enlightening me, that is)


 
I would say post it like u did ur signature pic thats the only way i know how 2


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 7, 2008)

SUZIEq said:


> Can I join too!! I will post pics as soon as I can. Don't quite have regimen yet just trying to learn as much as I can. Thanks!!


 welcome.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 7, 2008)

SUZIEq said:


> Can I join too!! I will post pics as soon as I can. Don't quite have regimen yet just trying to learn as much as I can. Thanks!!


welcome.


----------



## SUZIEq (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks fiya'slovechild!!!  Appreciate the warm welcome!!!




fiya'slovechild said:


> welcome.


----------



## MrsWatson (Feb 8, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I would say post it like u did ur signature pic thats the only way i know how 2




lol, that makes sense!!!


----------



## lnana04 (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm counting my sister in. When I first joined this site I tried to also tell her how to take care of her hair. She didn't listen, but I think she's listening now. We did a rollerset yesterday and it came out very nice. I'll sit with her a little later and talk about and post the regimen, and I'll also upload the pics we took.


----------



## Cherry Blossom (Feb 8, 2008)

Sorry, I wasn't sure how to post pics in my message but I"ll give it a try, let's see....http://http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd112/pure_good/Photo1TWAsmall.jpg
I hope this worked.  We'll see...


----------



## Cherry Blossom (Feb 8, 2008)

Okay, didn't work, I'll try to figure it out.


----------



## Cherry Blossom (Feb 8, 2008)

[IMG]http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd112/pure_good/Photo1TWAsmall.jpg[/IMG]

Okay, I figured it out.    Yay! This is the huge picture of my little TWA I'm trying to grow into a big afro, pony puff this year.  I hope I can, I hope I can...


----------



## Ms.AmerAKA (Feb 8, 2008)

Sorry it took soooooo long to get my pics up!!! My Computer was acting funky!!! but I took these on Feb 2. I'm still trying to get my regi together I will post it shortly!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 8, 2008)

I fell off the wig challenge and got a sew-in. Did it myself (my first!!!) and I must say that I am proud of the results . This sew-in should help a sista stop measuring everyday for a growth spurt and maintain her hur underneath! Post pictures later.  Wish me luck!!


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 8, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> We are here for you and in no time we will see major changes


 
ditto!


----------



## Ms.AmerAKA (Feb 8, 2008)

I really want to try henna but I'm scared!!! I really like the idea of thickening up my hair. But I've been wanting to try Fantasia IC gel for the longest time and I finally did!!!! I LOVE it!!!!! It helps define my curls whenever I wear a pony puff without making them crunchy or hard. I really want to try it when doing a twistout, hmm......


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 8, 2008)

akimat001 said:


> I fell off the wig challenge and got a sew-in. Did it myself (my first!!!) and I must say that I am proud of the results . This sew-in should help a sista stop measuring everyday for a growth spurt and maintain her hur underneath! Post pictures later. Wish me luck!!


 
I've been thinking about getting a sew in myself. What brand did you get?


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 8, 2008)

Ms.AmerAKA said:


> I really want to try henna but I'm scared!!! I really like the idea of thickening up my hair. But I've been wanting to try Fantasia IC gel for the longest time and I finally did!!!! I LOVE it!!!!! It helps define my curls whenever I wear a pony puff without making them crunchy or hard. I really want to try it when doing a twistout, hmm......


 
Henna scares me, too. But it does sound good.    I'm just not at the point where I can start mixing up stuff to put in my hair.  Right now, I have to rely on the R&D of the major hair product companies to give me something packaged.    I have a feeling that if I keep up with this forum, like I've been doing I will be there shortly, though...


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 8, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> I've been thinking about getting a sew in myself. What brand did you get?









Outre Velvet Remi . I get the yaki in a 10 inch, the length is good and I have been using this SAME  hair since October.... its been a sew-in a wig and its another sew-in!! The cost online is more expensive than the BSS.  HTH. Let me take a picture...BRB


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted my new siggie with the new length pics!  Got my hair health under control, now it's on to the length.  BSL by end of '08...that's my goal...


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (Feb 8, 2008)

I am definitely in! I am transitioning and my last relaxer was Oct 15. I have about 3” of new growth and I’m trying to stay strong; I have a tendency to be veeery impatient and give up easily. However, I have decided that 2008 is the year of change and I’m in my way (I‘m also on the health-freak/workout bandwagon)!
I keep my hair in a bun at all times when I’m out in public and put it in a bonnet as soon I get home. I wash hair every Thursday and deep condition as well. I moisturize and seal with oil morning and night. That’s it. I leave my hair alone and it has been working like a charm thus far.
My longest layers are 2-3" fron APL.

Thank you *Pr3tty* for making this thread.

Happy growing ladies


----------



## Cindyl (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi everyone,
At the moment I don't have any particular products that I want to try. The week before last I wanted to try castor oil and I started using it, adding it to a bottle of coniditioner Black & Beautiful (Organic) Tea Tree Conditioner and use it as a pre-poo, no heat, I just leave it overnight.  I am willing to try and product that will give me intense moisture, if anyone knows of any such poduct, PLEASE let me know thanx.  I am listed as having 4a type hair but after close observation I have two types of hair texture, I guess 4b. PLEASE  HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 8, 2008)

*HELP!! *I am totally lost when it comes to some of these abbreviations! for example: APL, MTG, MN etc.

Can someone please clue me in. 
Also co-washing is that just putting a product in your hair prior to washing it?


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 8, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Posted my new siggie with the new length pics! Got my hair health under control, now it's on to the length. BSL by end of '08...that's my goal...


 
Your hair looks great!! I love it!! Thati s how I would want my hair to look.


----------



## Silver (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello

My goal is to reach MBL by the end of this year. I'm a little short, so maybe I can reach BSL. I just subscribed on Feb 6th. I finally have gotten the courage to say something. Right now my hair is in braids, unfortunately a bunch of hair came out with a braid today (and they're new). My hair is natural, and I have lots, so it's difficult to style, so I like braiding and doing styles with fake hair etc. I have had long hair before, but it broke when my mom permed it. I've mostly been natural. I think I've gotten a perm less than 10 times during my life. If it will make my hair longer, I'll try again though. This is my first post I'm trying to get use to making posts.

Thanks


----------



## Ivy_Butter (Feb 8, 2008)

Silver!


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 8, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> Your hair looks great!! I love it!! Thati s how I would want my hair to look.


 
Thanks! 

Ok...let's see about the acronyms:
SL= Shoulder Length
APL= Arm Pit length
MN = Miconazole Nitrate (like monistat, supposed to be a growth agent)
MTG=Mane Tail Groom (or something like that, Made by Glover's, it's another growth agent that is traditionally used for horses, but started out as a people product)
MBL = Mid Back Length
BSL=Bra Strap Length
Cones= Silicones, debate as to whether products containing these are good for your hair or not
Niko's Cousin=Nikos Dimopoulos is the site administrator for the page (see very bottom of webpage), so the code for ladies on the forum is "Nikos' Cousin" 
pre-poo=adding an agent to your hair to let it saturate before washing
co-wash=instead of using shampoo to wash hair, use conditioner (supposed to be less stringent and drying for frequent washers)
ACV=Apple Cider Vinegar. (Supposed to be good for scalp or growth or something. People mix it with other natural ingredients and use as a rinse and I think I read some folks also drink it to promote healthy hair and scalp and to promote growth)
BC=Big Chop. Ladies who are "transitioning" from a relaxer or tex-lax (more texturized relaxer showing more of natural curl) to natural hair will often grow out their new growth to a manageable length and then BC all the relaxed ends off instead of growing out new growth gradually and cutting a little at a time, retaining length.
NG=New Growth

Let me know if you have another one and I think we can figure it out...


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 9, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Henna scares me, too. But it does sound good.  I'm just not at the point where I can start mixing up stuff to put in my hair. Right now, I have to rely on the R&D of the major hair product companies to give me something packaged.  I have a feeling that if I keep up with this forum, like I've been doing I will be there shortly, though...


 
Girl u need no more thickness with ur lovely hair


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 9, 2008)

lnana04 said:


> I'm counting my sister in. When I first joined this site I tried to also tell her how to take care of her hair. She didn't listen, but I think she's listening now. We did a rollerset yesterday and it came out very nice. I'll sit with her a little later and talk about and post the regimen, and I'll also upload the pics we took.


 
Cant wait 2 c the pics


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 9, 2008)

Cherry Blossom said:


> [IMG]http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd112/pure_good/Photo1TWAsmall.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Okay, I figured it out.  Yay! This is the huge picture of my little TWA I'm trying to grow into a big afro, pony puff this year. I hope I can, I hope I can...


 

I like the afro I can already tell how amazing it will be when its bigger... Hope we'll be able to c it every step of the way


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 9, 2008)

akimat001 said:


> Outre Velvet Remi . I get the yaki in a 10 inch, the length is good and I have been using this SAME  hair since October.... its been a sew-in a wig and its another sew-in!! The cost online is more expensive than the BSS. HTH. Let me take a picture...BRB


 
Okay. thanks. I am attempting a braid out tonight. If it turns out right i'll post those tomorrow.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 9, 2008)

Ms.AmerAKA said:


> Sorry it took soooooo long to get my pics up!!! My Computer was acting funky!!! but I took these on Feb 2. I'm still trying to get my regi together I will post it shortly!


 
Thats a nice stretch... Im glad the pics are here


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 9, 2008)

akimat001 said:


> Outre Velvet Remi . I get the yaki in a 10 inch, the length is good and I have been using this SAME  hair since October.... its been a sew-in a wig and its another sew-in!! The cost online is more expensive than the BSS. HTH. Let me take a picture...BRB


 

That is a greatttt brand to do a full sew in with... I used it in the past n lovedddd it


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 9, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Posted my new siggie with the new length pics! Got my hair health under control, now it's on to the length. BSL by end of '08...that's my goal...


 
Your page is so wonderful. I love how healthy your hair looks. Once i get mine on track, i'm going to set me up a Fotki page.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 9, 2008)

MissNorway said:


> I am definitely in! I am transitioning and my last relaxer was Oct 15. I have about 3” of new growth and I’m trying to stay strong; I have a tendency to be veeery impatient and give up easily. However, I have decided that 2008 is the year of change and I’m in my way (I‘m also on the health-freak/workout bandwagon)!
> I keep my hair in a bun at all times when I’m out in public and put it in a bonnet as soon I get home. I wash hair every Thursday and deep condition as well. I moisturize and seal with oil morning and night. That’s it. I leave my hair alone and it has been working like a charm thus far.
> My longest layers are 2-3" fron APL.
> 
> ...


 

Ur welcome... Ur NG is amazing... What r u using??


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 9, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Ok...let's see about the acronyms:
> SL= Shoulder Length
> ...


 
That was great. Well said


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 9, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Girl u need no more thickness with ur lovely hair


 
Awwww , thanks!


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 9, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Ok...let's see about the acronyms:
> SL= Shoulder Length
> ...


 


Thank you soo much!! because I was so lost on some of these post. Like "what are they talking about lol" Now I will be in on the convo yayy


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 9, 2008)

What does "PJ' stand for?


----------



## Ivy_Butter (Feb 9, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> What does "PJ' stand for?



Product junkie.  Someone who buys a lot of products especially once they've read good reviews about it.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Feb 9, 2008)

I just joined today and I would like to join this challenge so count me in. Let's do this ladies! All ladies for healthy long hair  get in where you fit in


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome!!!!!


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 9, 2008)

So I just send DH to the store to get ORS Hair Mayo and Silicon mix. He is mad bc he thinks I have a problem. lol 
Im jus gonna ignore him and keep buying till I know what my hair likes and can only use those until then he's gonna have to hide the money and cards...


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 9, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> So I just send DH to the store to get ORS Hair Mayo and Silicon mix. He is mad bc he thinks I have a problem. lol
> Im jus gonna ignore him and keep buying till I know what my hair likes and can only use those until then he's gonna have to hide the money and cards...


 
Hehehe. My mom has been looking at me so crazy these past few weeks. I just smile and continue with my process of finding what my hair likes. And its loving these co-washes. My hair feels so soft and my color is like ultra shiny.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 9, 2008)

Im pre-pooing right now with silicon mix and my mega thick DC mix 2gether with a little oil I have the bag over it. Im going to keep it like this for 45 mins


----------



## KLomax (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi All,
I hope I am not too late.I've been lurking for awhile. So,her goes.
Here is what's working for me now:

1. 1T baking soda in 2 cups of warm water(rinse) minutes
2. 1/4C ACV in warm water(rinse)...1-3 minutes
3. Porosity Control or French Perm Stabilizer Plus Approx. ph2.5(rinse)..1-3 minutes
4.cheapier conditioner...1-3 minutes(whatever's on the shelf)
5.leave in(still searching)
6.EVOO or coconut oil
7.IC heat protector straightening serum(pink)
8.air dry

Weekly: I henna once a week(1 hr no heat) and DC(step5)still searching..I indigo after henna for 1 hr w/heat as needed.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 9, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Hi All,
> I hope I am not too late.I've been lurking for awhile. So,her goes.
> Here is what's working for me now:
> 
> ...


 
Welcome!!!! Your hair looks so nice.


----------



## beautifulreality (Feb 9, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> Hi everyone,
> At the moment I don't have any particular products that I want to try. The week before last I wanted to try castor oil and I started using it, adding it to a bottle of coniditioner Black & Beautiful (Organic) Tea Tree Conditioner and use it as a pre-poo, no heat, I just leave it overnight.  I am willing to try and product that will give me intense moisture, if anyone knows of any such poduct, PLEASE let me know thanx.  I am listed as having 4a type hair but after close observation I have two types of hair texture, I guess 4b. PLEASE  HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Qhemet Biologics Amla and Olive Heavy Cream always provided me with the most moisture.  It's a little pricey though.  My friend uses Wave Nouveau lotion and it has really helped her with her dryness, if you wanna try the cheaper route.  How is the castor oil working for you?

FindingMe...You are my new hairspiration and I'm off to look at your fotki.

Pr3tty, thanks so much for creating this challenge!  It's really helping me to stay on track, even though I tend to lurk more than I post. 

Welcome to all the new challenge members!!!


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 9, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Hi All,
> I hope I am not too late.I've been lurking for awhile. So,her goes.
> Here is what's working for me now:
> 
> ...


 

Welcome and I luv ur hair


----------



## graCeful_89 (Feb 9, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> So I just send DH to the store to get ORS Hair Mayo and Silicon mix. He is mad bc he thinks I have a problem. lol
> Im jus gonna ignore him and keep buying till I know what my hair likes and can only use those until then he's gonna have to hide the money and cards...


 
Haha you let him know you are obsessed & you do have a problem, w/ dry crackly hungry hair on your head!

Hey, what does DH mean. lachen: im sucha newbie)


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 9, 2008)

beautifulreality said:


> Qhemet Biologics Amla and Olive Heavy Cream always provided me with the most moisture. It's a little pricey though. My friend uses Wave Nouveau lotion and it has really helped her with her dryness, if you wanna try the cheaper route. How is the castor oil working for you?
> 
> FindingMe...You are my new hairspiration and I'm off to look at your fotki.
> 
> ...


 
Ur Welcome and I too loveeeeeeeeeeeees this challenge. We have some of the best ladies in this challenge


----------



## KLomax (Feb 9, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Welcome!!!! Your hair looks so nice.


 
I am SOOOOO SORRY about the huge pics. I am challenged in this area.I am trying to resize.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 9, 2008)

KLomax said:


> I am SOOOOO SORRY about the hugh pics. I am challenged in this area.I am trying to resize.


 
lol, where do you upload them to? Because most places have a resize option. But they aren't too big. They're just right.


----------



## KLomax (Feb 9, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> lol, where do you upload them to? Because most places have a resize option. But they aren't too big. They're just right.


I upload to photobucket. I edited selecting the thumbnail size.

OMG  evidently my siggy picture is huge as well .I tried to edit via the CP but was unsuccessful. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## KLomax (Feb 9, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Welcome and I luv ur hair


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 9, 2008)

KLomax said:


> I upload to photobucket. I edited selecting the thumbnail size.
> 
> OMG  evidently my siggy picture is huge as well .I tried to edit via the CP but was unsuccessful. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


 

I go to Tinypic.com. I upload mine there. I just resize it. ITs really easy.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 10, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Hi All,
> I hope I am not too late.I've been lurking for awhile. So,her goes.
> Here is what's working for me now:
> 
> ...


 

Your hair is lovely!!!  WELCOME!!!  What does the baking soda and ACV rinses do for you?   Is it like a clarifier?


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 10, 2008)

graCeful_89 said:


> Haha you let him know you are obsessed & you do have a problem, w/ dry crackly hungry hair on your head!
> 
> *Hey, what does DH mean. lachen: im sucha newbie)*


 
I think that's just internet talk, kinda like "LOL"! I think it's:

DH=Dear/Darling Husband
DD=Dear/Darling Daughter
DS=Dear/Darling Son
SO=Significant Other


Somebody correct me if I'm wrong-


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 10, 2008)

So im gonna go and wash my DC (ORS Hair Mayo) out now. I had it in for 2 hours now, been on the phone talking that long.. I hope my hair likes it b4 I kept it in longer than I wanted 2.


----------



## KLomax (Feb 10, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Your hair is lovely!!! WELCOME!!! What does the baking soda and ACV rinses do for you? Is it like a clarifier?


 
Thank You!!!

I began using backing soda/ACV/porosity control (all at the same time)after reading other member's postings. My hair was shedding/breaking/tangling on itself. These 3 products have helped greatly...shedding stopped 90-95% and it is SOOO soft now. Before it always felt dry. I think the BS clarified(mildly) and the ACV smoothed and strengthened(it feels stronger). I think the porosity control helps my hair absorb/retain more of the moisture when I condition.

I am a bona fide PJ and and will continue to try leave ins and conditioners until I find something that works. I am considering Dominican products.

My hair appears to improve everytime I used the above 3 products . I am considering trimming up to the bra strap in an effort to thicken.My hair is thin/fine and my ends are so chewed up. I don't know what my hair type is. 

I flat ironed for pics.I probably will not use direct heat again until next month's pic. I usually wear in a ponytail w/banana clip to mask the damage.


----------



## All_Me (Feb 10, 2008)

Well Im in it to win it so I'm game for any challenge. I have been deep conditioning once a week with ORS Replenishing Paks. I cwc (condition wash condition) atleast twice a week and cw because I work out 5 days a week. When I do cwc I use Garnier 3 minute deep conditioner. I use MTG about 3x's a week with SCurl the other days I use a CON leave in and seal with oil. For my sides only I use MN and Sulfur 8 because they need it bad. I also take biotin, MSM, Iron( I'm anemic), B-12, and a multi-vitamin. I know I am doing a bit much but with me working out 5 days a week for 1 hour, I need the vitamins especially since my eating habits dont include that much fruit and veggies. I am trying to do better on that end.


----------



## KLomax (Feb 10, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> I go to Tinypic.com. I upload mine there. I just resize it. ITs really easy.


 
Thanks....it's much better now.....see lol

When I upload to Tinypics.com do they retain the image?


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 10, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> So im gonna go and wash my DC (ORS Hair Mayo) out now. I had it in for 2 hours now, been on the phone talking that long.. I hope my hair likes it b4 I kept it in longer than I wanted 2.


 
So I have great news about my hair. I washed and DC'd today. My hair lovedddddddddddd everything I used omg I'm sooo excited. I had no breaking or shedding at allllll. Thats a first for me everrr. My hair is always shedding like crazy. I think I may have found my Regimen. Im in rollers now cant wait to see how it  comes out later. My hair felt so much thicker for the first time. I can see a difference and Im sooo happy.

I wanted soo badly to take and post pics but my friend has my cam and its like pulling tooth trying 2 get it back.


----------



## LaPaciencia (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey Pr3tty!!!  Ain't it great to find something that your hair likes!  I'm gonna have to try this ORS cause it seems to give alot of ladies good results.  



pr3tty said:


> So I have great news about my hair. I washed and DC'd today. My hair lovedddddddddddd everything I used omg I'm sooo excited. I had no breaking or shedding at allllll. Thats a first for me everrr. My hair is always shedding like crazy. I think I may have found my Regimen. Im in rollers now cant wait to see how it  comes out later. My hair felt so much thicker for the first time. I can see a difference and Im sooo happy.
> 
> I wanted soo badly to take and post pics but my friend has my cam and its like pulling tooth trying 2 get it back.


----------



## LaPaciencia (Feb 10, 2008)

Welcome All_Me!!!!!!!!!!




All_Me said:


> Well Im in it to win it so I'm game for any challenge. I have been deep conditioning once a week with ORS Replenishing Paks. I cwc (condition wash condition) atleast twice a week and cw because I work out 5 days a week. When I do cwc I use Garnier 3 minute deep conditioner. I use MTG about 3x's a week with SCurl the other days I use a CON leave in and seal with oil. For my sides only I use MN and Sulfur 8 because they need it bad. I also take biotin, MSM, Iron( I'm anemic), B-12, and a multi-vitamin. I know I am doing a bit much but with me working out 5 days a week for 1 hour, I need the vitamins especially since my eating habits dont include that much fruit and veggies. I am trying to do better on that end.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 10, 2008)

LaPaciencia said:


> Hey Pr3tty!!! Ain't it great to find something that your hair likes! I'm gonna have to try this ORS cause it seems to give alot of ladies good results.


 
Yes it is Im soo happy but I must say I think it was the combo of silicon mix and ORS it really works Im so happy. 
I've always asked myself how the hell am I gonna be able to tell what my hair likes or dont like now I know.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 10, 2008)

Ladies im so mad at myself.. I rollerset my hair last night and couldnt find the silk cover for my head so I put my DH do-rag over my roller and bc It didnt fit all the way so I put a shower plastic cap over that too. Well this morning my DH said omg ur hair is sooo wet take that plastic thing off. My hair was sooooo wet. I hope I didnt just hurt my hair bc I was doing so good.


----------



## HotRibena (Feb 10, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Ladies im so mad at myself.. I rollerset my hair last night and couldnt find the silk cover for my head so I put my DH do-rag over my roller and bc It didnt fit all the way so I put a shower plastic cap over that too. Well this morning my DH said omg ur hair is sooo wet take that plastic thing off. My hair was sooooo wet. I hope I didnt just hurt my hair bc I was doing so good.


 
Sorry to hear about that...I know you were so excited last night.  Did you get under the dryer or will you let it air dry?

Recently I increased the number of hair covers that I have to about 5 to make sure that I can always find one.  I also needed quite a few as my DH is not always fond of the smells from the oils that I use and I change them often.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 10, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Thanks....it's much better now.....see lol
> 
> When I upload to Tinypics.com do they retain the image?


 

I don't know. I think they have an option of that. But the links never expire. But i think you can do that.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 10, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Ladies im so mad at myself.. I rollerset my hair last night and couldnt find the silk cover for my head so I put my DH do-rag over my roller and bc It didnt fit all the way so I put a shower plastic cap over that too. Well this morning my DH said omg ur hair is sooo wet take that plastic thing off. My hair was sooooo wet. I hope I didnt just hurt my hair bc I was doing so good.


 
I'm sure it didn't do any damage. It just sweated itself out. I would just start over and wash and rollerset again. I had to do that before, but it didn't have any negative affects.


----------



## MrsWatson (Feb 10, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Ladies im so mad at myself.. I rollerset my hair last night and couldnt find the silk cover for my head so I put my DH do-rag over my roller and bc It didnt fit all the way so I put a shower plastic cap over that too. Well this morning my DH said omg ur hair is sooo wet take that plastic thing off. My hair was sooooo wet. I hope I didnt just hurt my hair bc I was doing so good.



awww man...thats so sad to hear. You def. have to let us know how it turned out (hopefully for the best)...I pick up a new satin scarf everytime i go to Sallys because i used to always lose mine and end up sleeping with nothing on my head (my pre lhcf days)...I relaxed my hair today using ORS. It came out really good. I am about to upload the pics to my FOTKI right now (and then go watch the grammys!! )


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 10, 2008)

HotRibena said:


> Sorry to hear about that...I know you were so excited last night. Did you get under the dryer or will you let it air dry?
> 
> Recently I increased the number of hair covers that I have to about 5 to make sure that I can always find one. I also needed quite a few as my DH is not always fond of the smells from the oils that I use and I change them often.


 
I only have 1 and my DH washed it and I didnt know where it was and he was out. I went to sleep to let it air dry. Im letting it air dry again with nothing covering the rollers. Im about to take the rollers out now bc my hair feels dry and its hanging from the rollers. I have my fingers cross 4 the result.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 10, 2008)

MrsWatson said:


> awww man...thats so sad to hear. You def. have to let us know how it turned out (hopefully for the best)...I pick up a new satin scarf everytime i go to Sallys because i used to always lose mine and end up sleeping with nothing on my head (my pre lhcf days)...I relaxed my hair today using ORS. It came out really good. I am about to upload the pics to my FOTKI right now (and then go watch the grammys!! )


 
I will let u ladies know and Im mad I dont have my cam. Im gonna relax in march and im thinking of using ORS or Mizani still didnt make up my mind yet.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 10, 2008)

Ok ladies I took out my rollers and my hair looks wonderful. I love it. No shedding for the first time with dry hair. OMG Im sitting on top of the world.

I need my cam back


----------



## KLomax (Feb 10, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Ok ladies I took out my rollers and my hair looks wonderful. I love it. No shedding for the first time with dry hair. OMG Im sitting on top of the world.
> 
> I need my cam back


 

Yeah!!! Pics Please!!!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 10, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Ok ladies I took out my rollers and my hair looks wonderful. I love it. No shedding for the first time with dry hair. OMG Im sitting on top of the world.
> 
> I need my cam back


Thats great. I'm glad you had no shedding.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 10, 2008)

*I would like to thank everyone of you ladies equally 4 supporting this thread. For posting and making everyone feel welcome. *

*So I know there is a feature of the month on this site and I figure we would have a feature of the week for our newbie 08 challenge or a MVP. *

*For this week with the most post and helping to keep this thread alive our feature of the week is *

*FIYA'SLOVECHILD *

*To Fiya'slovechild I want say thank u for ur help in keeping this thread on the first page so its right there when we come on and easy to get to. Also for ur advice and support to all of us.*

*Ladies plz help me in saying thank u to Fiya'slovechild.*

*We also have a lot of other ladies who were very close who's support is amazing and keeps this thread going also and thats y we will continue to have our feature of the week. Just to say thank u*


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 10, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Yeah!!! Pics Please!!!!


 
I know im sooo mad it like I keep on calling my friend to get it back and she always 4 gets it at home.  I am neverrr gonna let any1 borrow it again. This is messing with my challenge and that a big


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 10, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *I would like to thank everyone of you ladies equally 4 supporting this thread. For posting and making everyone feel welcome. *
> 
> *So I know there is a feature of the month on this site and I figure we would have a feature of the week for our newbie 08 challenge or a MVP. *
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks so much Pretty. I'm just glad to be involved with you all in hair growing. you ladies are very nice and wonderful.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm not a newbie, but i might as well be  I'd love to join in on the challenge...my hair journey has been quite an interesting one...

*grew my hair out to APL in 2006
*chopped it off to go natural in 2007
*by the end of 2007 my hair had grown approx. 4inches but my whole crown broke off leaving me with 1/2 inch in my crown.
*Currently wearing a sew in for 2008 to grow my hair back out...and eventually relax again.


----------



## noemi (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey everyone!

Sorry this is soo late, but I'll post my pics later tonight...


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 11, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Ok ladies I took out my rollers and my hair looks wonderful. I love it. No shedding for the first time with dry hair. OMG Im sitting on top of the world.
> 
> I need my cam back


 
WHOOHOO!!  I was worried there for a minute. Pr3tty, you sleep in magnetic rollers? I am a hard sleeper, my rollers and hair would be all over the floor. I have to pin curl my hair at night.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 11, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *I would like to thank everyone of you ladies equally 4 supporting this thread. For posting and making everyone feel welcome. *
> 
> *So I know there is a feature of the month on this site and I figure we would have a feature of the week for our newbie 08 challenge or a MVP. *
> 
> ...


 
ITA!! ("I totally agree" for my fellow newbies!) *Thanks* Fiya'slovechild for keeping us on Page 1 and _not so much_ for making me want to get color in my hair, which is a nono for me!


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 11, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Thank You!!!
> 
> I began using backing soda/ACV/porosity control (all at the same time)after reading other member's postings. My hair was shedding/breaking/tangling on itself. These 3 products have helped greatly...shedding stopped 90-95% and it is SOOO soft now. Before it always felt dry. I think the BS clarified(mildly) and the ACV smoothed and strengthened(it feels stronger). I think the porosity control helps my hair absorb/retain more of the moisture when I condition.
> 
> ...


 
oooohhhh, OK. Thanks for the info. I say if it's working keep on keepin' on...

 noemi and jaded faerie!


----------



## BeautifullySo (Feb 11, 2008)

I just want to update 

Last night I dc'ed on dry hair with Aphogee's 2 min reconstructor for about 40 mins then rinsed and air dried with Keracare's leave in, hairdress, and sealed with some coconut oil. I also used a tiny bit of Motions serum. I tied my hair down with a scarf, and when I woke up today my hair was super flat and soft (bit damp, though). I didn't have any breakage and I may have just found my valentine, aridrying.

This is definitely going to help me stretch my relaxers (I'm a relax every 4 weeks kinda gal), and I plan on adding this to my reggie.


----------



## sydney100 (Feb 11, 2008)

I was finally able to post a picture in the avatar. Geez.. I feel so slow. Anyhow I took this picture two weeks ago after I dusted my ends. I tried to post a picture in the thread, but my pictures were too large so it didn't take. Does anyone have any better ideas on how to post pictures that are the right size for posting?

Here is my current regimen:

Wash hair once weekly w/creme of nature. DC w/heat. Moisturize at night with s-curl(thanks LHCFfor that one!) & ORS olive oil. I'm learning to roller set, so this is a challenge. For the most part i wear my hear back in a ponytail. I only wear my down the first week of a new perm. Last month was the first time ever...that i washed my hair and didnt blowfry my hair..(and i wondered why my hair never grew!)


----------



## lnana04 (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok, I washed my sisters hair and rollerset it Thursday and it came out great. Her hair sheds alot and after the set it didn't shed at all, however, yesterday it finally went back to shedding alot. I put some leave-in on it the day before yesterday, which didn't seem to help, so I put more leave-in on last night and sealed it with Castor Oil. If this doesn't stop the shedding do you all think shedding 3-4 days post wash means that she should wash/DC every 3-4 days?


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi everyone! I'm a newbie who will also be participating in the "get results" support thread. I posted an introduction last week and received very warm welcomes and encouragement. Right now, my hair is in a sew-in so I have no pics to post. I'm growing out from a short style, so I'll have a long way to go once I take this hair out (which will be soon, although I've only had the weave for a week, lol). I'm excited about starting this journey and I'm happy to have friends to help me along the way. 

Here is my intro that I posted for those of you who may not have seen it the first time:

*Hello all...as with most newbies I've lurked the forum for several weeks, I've learned A LOT and I'm ready to participate! I decided to join the LHCF because I'm ready (once again) to grow me some hurr...(lol). I don't know where to begin! I have alot to say...I hope someone will listen. I've always been able to grow hair successfully with minimal trouble. My problem has always been EXTREMELY dry scalp. After years and years of chair hopping, going to different stylists no one has EVER offered me a solution to my problem except the obvious: (1) drink more water and (2) go to the dermatologist. After trying various medicated shampoos and having cultures done on my scalp skin, it was determined that my dandruff isn't fungal. I just have a DRY, DRY scalp. So, ok...I've said all that to say this...How is it, no one ever told me to MOISTURIZE and SEAL? No one ever told me about ESSENTIAL OILS! No one ever told me about CLARIFYING!*

_*All these years I've been shampooing and conditioning once a week with a protein shampoo and conditioner (which I've learned, I don't need), applying gel and mousse to set my short hair. I'd never clarified, I'd been applying oil without moisturizing first, I'd never applied a leave-in...NO WONDER MY SCALP IS DRY, RIGHT???!!! *_

_*Since joining the LHCF I've learned so much about moisturizing (DCing & cowashing), sealing, claryifying...etc. I've even learned of the benefits of henna, indigo and ayurvedic methods. I feel like I've been living under a rock!*_

_*Currently, I'm short and texlaxed (I've been texlaxing for years but I never knew there was a name for it). My hair is about a 3C/4A (I'm guessing)...it's fine but very dense, medium curly when wet. My goal is to reach BSL by next June (2009). Right now I've put my hair away in a full sew-in which I don't do often, but I'm looking to bypass the in-between stage. The longest my hair has ever been is probably somewhere between APL and BSL. I at least want to get there...with a healthy scalp!*_

_*Lastly, I've been stockpiling products in the last week or so...When I take the weave out in a few weeks, I will begin my regimen with these products:*_

_*NTM Poo & Conditioner (moisture)*_
_*NTM Silk Leave in creme *_
_*Suave Coconut Oil Poo (clarifying)*_
_*Elasta QP H-Two Leave In (Water based moisture)*_
_*ORS Hair Mayo (DC Protein)*_
_*Carrier Oils: Coconut, Jojoba, Olive and Vatika Oil*_
_*Essential Oils: Pepperment and Rosemary*_
_*Boundless Tresses*_

_*As you can see, I'm a bit of a PJ. I think these things will give me a good start. I still need to add a few items, but this is what I have so far. My biggest obstacle will be determining what to do and when to do it. Any suggestions would be helpful. If I have something that you don't recommend in the list above, please let me know. *_

_*Thanks for listening! I look forward to everyone's input.*_


----------



## miami74 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hope it's not too late, but I'd love to join in on this challenge.  I definitely can use the support.

I am currently neck length and have gone through a lot of challlenges in the past with dry scalp and breakage.  My hair type is a 4a/b relaxed.  I have thick coarse hair and just recently started to take care of my own hair.  I usually go to the beautician, but now I've decided to maintain it myself and only visit the salon for a relaxer.

My current regimen is:

Wash 1x/week as follows:

Prepoo:

ORS Hair Mayo or QH Cholesterol (alternating between the two each week) for 15 min. 

Shampoo:

Keracare Dry & Itchy Scalp Moisturizing Shampoo

Condition:

Keracare Dry & Itchy Scalp Conditioner on scalp for 5 min.
Aphogee 2 Min Reconstructor for 5 min. (alternating weeks)
Keracare Humecto 20 min under dryer

Roller wrap with Keracare Hairdress, Keracare Jojoba oil moisturizing lotion and serum.

I'm up for the challenge!  I will post pics soon as I figure out how.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey Ladies checking in! I went to the Bronner Brothers Hair Show this weekend, first time and I am happy to report I was able to get some great products for great prices. I bought a Nairobi Relaxer kit with LOTS of products for a whopping $25.00...I cant wait to relax....yes, I can cause I am stretching.....erplexed....Anyhooo, I realized that my cuz (a licensed stylist) relaxes her cleints at 4 and 6 weeks, I was like WHAT?!?!?! 

I am learning to stop telling everyone what I am doing so that I dont offend the 'Professionals'. Since I just started on my hair journey she is FAR from a believer in my methods, she did bend a little and bought the Aphogee Essential Oils, I cant wait to travel to her side of the country this summer and my hair is hanggan down my back!!


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 11, 2008)

Welcome  miami74 and sydney100!

Beautifullyblack, I am going to have to try this this summer when I am doing my braidouts and stretching my relaxers!!  THX!

Inana04, I have no idea what the shedding means.  Sorry.

Daephae, I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## lnana04 (Feb 11, 2008)

Well, here the pics go. This is my sister and I did the rollerset. She's going to let me take care of her hair from now on.


----------



## miami74 (Feb 11, 2008)

lnana04 said:


> Well, here the pics go. This is my sister and I did the rollerset. She's going to let me take care of her hair from now on.



Wow, her hair turned out great.  Good job!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 11, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> ITA!! ("I totally agree" for my fellow newbies!) *Thanks* Fiya'slovechild for keeping us on Page 1 and _not so much_ for making me want to get color in my hair, which is a nono for me!


 

 Sorry!!!!!!!!! But you're making me want to change back to black for real. And welcome to all the new people who are joining the challenge.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 11, 2008)

lnana04 said:


> Well, here the pics go. This is my sister and I did the rollerset. She's going to let me take care of her hair from now on.


 
Wow, such nice hair. I wish i could do a good rollerset. And welcome!!!


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 11, 2008)

lnana04 said:


> Well, here the pics go. This is my sister and I did the rollerset. She's going to let me take care of her hair from now on.


 

Your rollerset is so neat! You did a good job!


----------



## ManeVixen (Feb 11, 2008)

Ladies is it too late to join?? I would love too!!

I dont have a reggie yet but i am working on it!! just want long healthy hair!!


----------



## KLomax (Feb 11, 2008)

lnana04 said:


> Well, here the pics go. This is my sister and I did the rollerset. She's going to let me take care of her hair from now on.


 
Nice rollerset!!!!What products did you use?
Did she air dry or sit under hair dryer?


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 11, 2008)

ManeVixen said:


> Ladies is it too late to join?? I would love too!!
> 
> I dont have a reggie yet but i am working on it!! just want long healthy hair!!


 
You have such a nice head of hair. I just love it.


----------



## Zabrinnna (Feb 11, 2008)

I am super late but I am in too...


----------



## lnana04 (Feb 11, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Nice rollerset!!!!What products did you use?
> Did she air dry or sit under hair dryer?



Thanks everyone!

I did the baking soda rinse to clarify, I washed with Tresemme(sp?), deep conditioned with D&L cholesterol, and rolled it with a foam wrap lotion and a little of Dr. Miracles setting lotion. I had a spray bottle filled with water near and sprayed the water on each section before putting the setting lotion on it. She sat under the dryer for 1hr and 30 minutes.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 11, 2008)

Ladies I had a long day at work today so Im calling it a night early. I will make some time to catch up with everyone tomorrow I promise


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 11, 2008)

*I guess b4 I go just to make sure we r all doing what we r suppose to for our hair growing... This week's question will be what did you do to u hair over the weekend? Step by step and the products you used. I would like everyone who said they were in the answer so we can all see what each other is doing. Thanx*

*Please complete by friday... Thanx again*


----------



## noemi (Feb 11, 2008)

I hope this works...I  know the pic isn't good, its my first, but...

Here is my starting pic

February 11


----------



## Cindyl (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi everyone,
 This weekend I put big ugly twist in my hair because my scalp was really irritated, tender and red.  I did nothing eles to it. Off the topic, I am trying to get everything in order for my hair, as far as products and a good regime, question is when should I get a protein treatment and what are the benefits to it, and should I get a protein treatment with natural hair? 
Thanx


----------



## noemi (Feb 12, 2008)

This weekend, I washed with Elasta QP Creme Conditioning poo/CON green mix, DC with NTM mask, then applied H2 Leave in/911, airdried, baggy with a little V05 Champagne Kisses, Africa's best oil.  I did this on Saturday and on Sunday I CW with V05.  I slacked off my reggy a bit and CW every 2 days and I didn't WDC for a whole week until Saturday.  This week, I've been CW every day, and will WDC tonight!


----------



## HotRibena (Feb 12, 2008)

This past weekend I pre poo'd with amla and bhringraj oil, and cleansed with the aritha shampoo bar followed by a amla and shikakai powder rinse.  I then conditioned with Joico Intense Hydration and air dried.  I moisturized with Kid's Organic Shea Butter and sealed with Vatika oil, put it in one plait and pinned it up to prepare for another week of protective styling.  Nothing exciting or cute, just trying to keep up a healthy regime.


----------



## Ivy_Butter (Feb 12, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> Hi everyone,
> This weekend I put big ugly twist in my hair because my scalp was really irritated, tender and red.  I did nothing eles to it. Off the topic, I am trying to get everything in order for my hair, as far as products and a good regime, question is when should I get a protein treatment and what are the benefits to it, and should I get a protein treatment with natural hair?
> Thanx



I'm not natural so I can't answer the last question, but i believe other naturals here do get protein treatments.  Your hair is made of protein, so protein is one of the only things that actually attaching itself to your hair and thus makes it stronger.  Henna supposedly acts like a protein, Ive never tried it but I want to.  Anyways. when your hair feels weak or is breaking when wet you may need a protein treatment.  For those who perm, it is good to get a protein treatment a week or so before touch-ups. There are mild protein treatments and then there are strong, intense ones.  Some conditioners also have protein in them.  Look for amino acid or keratin in the ingredients if it does not specifically say protein.  Basically you should get a protein treatment when you feel your hair needs it.  Some people alternate between a moisturizer conditioner and a protein conditioner to make sure their hair has the proper balance of both.  HTH (Hope this helps!)

ETA (edited to add): Protein is good for your hair but it is also drying. So be careful how you use it and don't overuse it.


----------



## Ivy_Butter (Feb 12, 2008)

This weekend (and every weekend) I prepoo overnight with Soft Sheen Carson Optimum Care conditioner.  In the morning I rinsed out the condition and washed my hair once with John Freida shampoo in the black bottle.  I then put conditioner and oils on my hair.  Covered with a shower cap and sat under the dryer for about 40 minutes.  The conditioner was Silk elements revive & restore.  The oils was jojoba mixed with peppermint, rosemary, and grapeseed.  I put the conditioner on first then covered with oil.  I then rinsed out the conditioner and oils, and followed up with a leave-in, liquid hair-mayonnaise.  In sections I moisturized my hair with Soft & Beautiful Botanicals lite creme moisturizer.  I braided each part and let them airdry.  That's it!


----------



## Galadriel (Feb 12, 2008)

This weekend I texlaxed my newgrowth w/ ORS no lye. I baggied my whole head last night w/ Oyin Honey Hemp conditioner and ORS carrot oil creme. I'm wearing my hair in an updo using hair zings.


----------



## miami74 (Feb 12, 2008)

This weekend I prepoo'd my hair with QH jojoba hot oil and QH cholesterol with a hot towel for 15 min.  Then I shampooed with Keracare Dry  & Itchy Scalp Moisturizing Shampoo.  Afterwards, I applied Keracare Dry & Itchy Scalp Conditioner directly to my scalp and let it sit for 5 min. and rinsed.  I then DC for 20 min with Keracare Humecto with a hot towel.  Following all that, I applied a little Keracare leave-in cond, Keracare Jojoba oil lotion and Fantasia Hair polisher.  I roller set and sat under the dryer for about 1 hr 20 min.  Finally I saran wrapped and sat back under the dryer for 10 min.   That was my 2nd week of taking care of my own hair, so I'm getting the hang of it.   I haven't completely mastered rollersetting yet, but I'm sure over time I will.  I'm enjoying it though.


----------



## clmacky (Feb 12, 2008)

This weekend I started doing the "oil rinse", as recommeneded by one of our popular members (gosh I forgot her name erplexed). The friday, saturday, sunday....even up to now my hair has felt really soft and moisturized. I love it. It's great cause it's been really cold and dry and in the past I've been waking up to dry and crunchy hair....not anymore.

I co wash everyday. At this time I wash only at night. So in the shower, I wet my hair, take a bit of coconut oil (melted in my hands) and rubbed it in all over my hair. At this time I massage my scalp, for like 5 mins or so. Then add a random conditioner to it and massage a litte more. I keep it in while I wash the rest of my body. Then rinse everything out all at once. 

So far so good with this method. I use less styling products because my hair seems softer.

Oh I did use shampoo this weekend. It's called Lush Rehab. I only shampoo once a month.


----------



## BeautifullySo (Feb 12, 2008)

My hair weekend:

*Friday:* I used coconut milk and Motions Moisture Plus for a prepoo. Then I used Keracare's dry and itchy scalp and hydrating poo, followed by dry and itchy scalp conditioner and Humecto. I did a rollerset and saran wrap treatment. For the rollerset I used Keracare's leave in, hairdress, coconut oil, and Motions serum. My roots were softer, but the edges were poofy.

*Sunday:* I washed my hair, put all the products in as I would for a rollerset, tied my hair down with a scarf, and let it dry.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 12, 2008)

This weekend I was SOOOOO lazy.  I did nothing to my hair...but I made sure it was moisturized and protected!!   In keeping with my hair goals...

I wrapped my hair Friday and Saturday night and wore a silk scarf over the wrap at night those two days. I also wore my hair down both days.  Sunday, I wore up in a pony and wore a satin cap to bed with the ends of my hair rolled under so it would be protected. Monday am, I did my faithful OJON Restorative treatment pre-poo and bunned. I've been wearing a bun yesterday and today and I will wash and rollerset tonight. Tuesday is my protein day, so I will probably use Aphogee shampoo and 2 min reconstructor. Still haven't decided how I want to style it yet. (i.e. tight curls, loose curls, rods, braid out, saran wrap...???) So many choices, so little time.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 12, 2008)

clmacky said:


> *This weekend I started doing the "oil rinse", as recommeneded by one of our popular members (gosh I forgot her name erplexed). *The friday, saturday, sunday....even up to now my hair has felt really soft and moisturized. I love it. It's great cause it's been really cold and dry and in the past I've been waking up to dry and crunchy hair....not anymore.
> 
> I co wash everyday. At this time I wash only at night. So in the shower, I wet my hair, take a bit of coconut oil (melted in my hands) and rubbed it in all over my hair. At this time I massage my scalp, for like 5 mins or so. Then add a random conditioner to it and massage a litte more. I keep it in while I wash the rest of my body. Then rinse everything out all at once.
> 
> ...


 
Is that CandyC in the UK?  I was reading some of her stuff and wanted to try these oil rinses and powders as well!! I have a regimen that's working well right now for my overall hair health, but I was contemplating kickin' it up a notch to try to add some speedy growth. I was wanting to try the ayurvedic stuff, but am too chicken... I'm not good with potions and concoctions... 

BTW, I *LOVE* your hair!!!


----------



## Jihada (Feb 12, 2008)

Well, I'm a newbie... Am I too late?? What's going on?? LOL.... LOST I AM.


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 12, 2008)

*I am not at my desk this week so it's hard for me to keep up with what's going on. *

*This past weekend I actually got a touch-up after 9 weeks of stretching.*
* I deep conditioned with nexxus humectress for 20 mins*
*I used Elasta QP Oil Moisture before roller setting it and then sat under the dryer for 30 mins.*
* I notice my hair is breaking a bit so this weekend I am going to put a protein treatment in my hair and deep condition it for 40 mins *


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 12, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> This weekend I texlaxed my newgrowth w/ ORS no lye. I baggied my whole head last night w/ Oyin Honey Hemp conditioner and ORS carrot oil creme. I'm wearing my hair in an updo using hair zings.


 
How did ur texlaxed turn out. I thinking of doing this in march. Did u take any pics


----------



## Galadriel (Feb 12, 2008)

My texlax came out great! I will take pics tonight (I plan to flat iron on Saturday, will also take pics of that as well). I LOVE the thickness and waviness of my hair


----------



## Galadriel (Feb 13, 2008)

Here are my pics from my recent texlax. I co-washed w/ Infusium 23 Frizzologie (but I think it has cones ) and also Nature's Gate Daily Herbal Conditioner (LOVE the smell!). I then sprayed a leave-in wheat protein conditioner, and then added ORS olive oil moisturizer and coconut oil.


http://%5BIMG%5Dhttp://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii193/QueenoftheUniverse/texlax.jpg%5B/IMG%5D


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, this weekend i did a pre-poo for the first time. It contained mayo, i had no eggs so mayo was the next best option for protein, then i added evoo, and a little honey. I mixed it in a bowl and put it all over my hair and covered it with a shower cap and let sit for 1 1/2 hours. it dripped a little, mind you, this was my first time so i'm still perfecting it. and then, i washed it out, did a co-wash with Dove Mosturizing Conditioner then i did a dc for 15 mins. after i towel dried i used a goody's detangling comb. I was amazed i had very little shedding. my hair combed out smoothly.  I then let it air dry and flat ironed it. my hair felt so thick and shiny. I will take pictures. but i have so much body. I've continued using my Carrot Oil by Africa's Best to oil my scalp and my MN mixture. But i was happy with my results.


----------



## SUZIEq (Feb 13, 2008)

This sounds great!  Like u said I know your hair must have loved this!!




fiya'slovechild said:


> Well, this weekend i did a pre-poo for the first time. It contained mayo, i had no eggs so mayo was the next best option for protein, then i added evoo, and a little honey. I mixed it in a bowl and put it all over my hair and covered it with a shower cap and let sit for 1 1/2 hours. it dripped a little, mind you, this was my first time so i'm still perfecting it. and then, i washed it out, did a co-wash with Dove Mosturizing Conditioner then i did a dc for 15 mins. after i towel dried i used a goody's detangling comb. I was amazed i had very little shedding. my hair combed out smoothly. I then let it air dry and flat ironed it. my hair felt so thick and shiny. I will take pictures. but i have so much body. I've continued using my Carrot Oil by Africa's Best to oil my scalp and my MN mixture. But i was happy with my results.


----------



## All_Me (Feb 13, 2008)

I dont know if everybody had a chance to go to my fotki or not but yall this is HARD work!!! I thought trying to exercise and lose weight was gonna be a fight but keeping up with any type of reg is hard. I'm still trying to find out what works for my hair. MTG keeps my hair real oily so once I finish the bottle I may try something else, unless my NG is just the bomb, then I will keep using it . Condition washing 5x a week is also causing me to use alot of products but after the gym my hair feels yuk! I started off as a product junkie but now I need to buy conditioner in BULK! Anyway below is my pics.  I'm looking at yall starting pics like ... wow their hair is already beautiful. Me my hair needs 911! The starting pics is dated as 1.23.07. In a few weeks will be my 1 mth progress. I will take a pic but after that I will only take a pic every 3 months... or should I?


----------



## SUZIEq (Feb 13, 2008)

I have read your regimens and want to develop one for myself.  But need a little help or clarification:

*PREEPOO*:  Is this always oils or conditioners???
*SHAMPOO:* 2xs per week?
*CONDITIONER:* deep conditioner 2xs weekly?  Can also be done daily?
*MOISTURIZE:* daily?

Newbies, do you pattern your regimens after experienced members?  If so, can u share their info?  Thanks!!!


----------



## noemi (Feb 13, 2008)

SUZIEq said:


> I have read your regimens and want to develop one for myself. But need a little help or clarification:
> 
> *PREEPOO*: Is this always oils or conditioners???
> *SHAMPOO:* 2xs per week?
> ...


 
*Prepoo:* This is a "cosmetic" step..It makes the hair softer and sometimes can act as coating on the hair to lessen the effect of poo.  So it can be oils, conditioners, it should be moisturizing..

*Shampoo:*Use shampoo as much or as less as your hair tells you it likes/dislikes it.  I shampoo twice because I use a lot of product and I like to DC twice a week too.  But, this is after much trial and error that I discovered my hair liked twice a week poo/DC

*Conditioner:* You can do daily/every other day CW, if you hair likes it. I wouldn't recommend daily DC because it can cause moisture overload and cause breakage.  If you find that twice a week DC is too much, try using a protein based DC for one of those DC.  Overall, once a week DC usually is sufficient for healthy hair.  Again trial and error will help you determine what your hair needs.

*Moisturize:* You don't have to daily if you don't need it.  I did in the beginning twice a day, but now every other day once a day.  No matter how much you moisturize, seal with an oil.

In the beginning of my journey, I did pattern my reggy after members, but through trial and error, I tweaked it.  I think its good to do in the beginning so that you have a baseline or general consistency in your routine.  Consistency=results.  HTH


----------



## SUZIEq (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks noemi, this helps and clarifies a lot!!




noemi said:


> *Prepoo:* This is a "cosmetic" step..It makes the hair softer and sometimes can act as coating on the hair to lessen the effect of poo. So it can be oils, conditioners, it should be moisturizing..
> 
> *Shampoo:*Use shampoo as much or as less as your hair tells you it likes/dislikes it. I shampoo twice because I use a lot of product and I like to DC twice a week too. But, this is after much trial and error that I discovered my hair liked twice a week poo/DC
> 
> ...


----------



## Galadriel (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok, I'm still getting the hang of adding pics, but I think this one is better than using the thumbnail size pics.


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 13, 2008)

Okay y'all, I know I'm a lil late, but this weekend, I pre-pooed with NTM Daily Conditioner under my sewn in weave for 45 mins, then applied a plastic cap. While prepooing I prepared a diluted mixture of NTM Moisturizing Poo, Peppermint Oil (2 drops) and one tbsp EVOO and 3 parts water (I used an old large won-ton soup container because it's a good size and the lid is tight enough to allow me to shake up the mixture without leaking). In the shower I applied the diluted mixture, working into my scalp. I then shampooed my hair once more with about a quarter size of the NTM Poo at full strength and rinsed for about 3-4 minutes. I applied more NTM Conditioner to my hair under the weave, then rinsed that as well for about 3-4 minutes. Afterward, I rollerset the weave and sat under my soft bonnet for about 1 and 1/2 hours. It was still slighly damp so I removed the rollers and pinned the curls. Put on a satin bonnet and went to bed. The next morning my hair was dry. I applied a little Profectiv Root Health and NTM Silk Touch Leave In to my scalp. I then sealed with Vatika Oil. The set turned out great.


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I'm brand new to this site, brand new to having my hair out! Just took my braids out last week after having micros back to back for over a year. My plan was to wear my hair out for a few days and then go back to the braids but I have somehow been convinced by friends and family to leave my hair out  I started doing some searching on natural hair care (since I am now natural) and thats when I stumbled upon this site . This is very very overwhelming, so much to read and learn! So far I have learned that heat and wrapping are *dangerous!* And that's all I know from my earlier relaxer days! *Need help!!!*

Definitely want to join this challenge and could certainly use some tips for maintaing natural, 4b, barely shoulder length hair!

A few pics:


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 13, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm brand new to this site, brand new to having my hair out! Just took my braids out last week after having micros back to back for over a year. My plan was to wear my hair out for a few days and then go back to the braids but I have somehow been convinced by friends and family to leave my hair out  I started doing some searching on natural hair care (since I am now natural) and thats when I stumbled upon this site . This is very very overwhelming, so much to read and learn! So far I have learned that heat and wrapping are *dangerous!* And that's all I know from my earlier relaxer days! *Need help!!!*
> 
> ...


 

:welcome3:Girl, you're hair is too cute! I love it! As a newbie, I learned by reading, reading, reading...it took weeks but I finally have a good grasp on the concepts. I also found information from LHCFers macherieamour, sistaslick, mochamadness, kinikakes and sareca really helpful and informative. We're all pretty much in the same boat but we'll all share what we know! What we don't know, the veterans will definitely tell you. Everyone here is sooo great, just ask!


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 13, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Ok, I'm still getting the hang of adding pics, but I think this one is better than using the thumbnail size pics.


 

your texlax came out the bomb! i wanna try this.  do you comb relaxer through new growth, use a bottle?  what's your precedure?  do you have highlights? the color is lovely, too!


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 13, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm brand new to this site, brand new to having my hair out! Just took my braids out last week after having micros back to back for over a year. My plan was to wear my hair out for a few days and then go back to the braids *but I have somehow been convinced by friends and family to leave my hair out  *I started doing some searching on natural hair care (since I am now natural) and thats when I stumbled upon this site . This is very very overwhelming, so much to read and learn! So far I have learned that heat and wrapping are *dangerous!* And that's all I know from my earlier relaxer days! *Need help!!!*
> 
> ...


 
I see why!!!!  Your hair is *GORGEOUS*!!  No tips for ya', but welcome!!


----------



## clmacky (Feb 13, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Is that CandyC in the UK?  I was reading some of her stuff and wanted to try these oil rinses and powders as well!! I have a regimen that's working well right now for my overall hair health, but I was contemplating kickin' it up a notch to try to add some speedy growth. I was wanting to try the ayurvedic stuff, but am too chicken... I'm not good with potions and concoctions...
> 
> BTW, I *LOVE* your hair!!!



Thanks  I'm really trying this year to take care of it and not allow my stylist to cut if off (trimming )

Yeah I was looking for the thread to verify but I can't find it. It could be CandyC...oh well, someone knows what I'm talking about. Ayurvedic eh? I'm not at that level of really experimenting with stuff. I'm sticking with the K.I.S.S  (Keep It Simple Sista) concept for now.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 13, 2008)

SUZIEq said:


> This sounds great! Like u said I know your hair must have loved this!!


 

It did, and still is. I would highly recommend this. I plan on doing it in another 2 weeks because they say u shouldn't over protein. So i'm spreading them out. But this weekend i'm just going to do a co-wash.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 13, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm brand new to this site, brand new to having my hair out! Just took my braids out last week after having micros back to back for over a year. My plan was to wear my hair out for a few days and then go back to the braids but I have somehow been convinced by friends and family to leave my hair out  I started doing some searching on natural hair care (since I am now natural) and thats when I stumbled upon this site . This is very very overwhelming, so much to read and learn! So far I have learned that heat and wrapping are *dangerous!* And that's all I know from my earlier relaxer days! *Need help!!!*
> 
> ...


 

Welcome. I agree. u have gorgeous hair.


----------



## Galadriel (Feb 13, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> your texlax came out the bomb! i wanna try this.  do you comb relaxer through new growth, use a bottle?  what's your precedure?  do you have highlights? the color is lovely, too!





Thanks! I used the sprush from Sally's BSS







I very gently smoothed the relaxer onto my new growth (but not too much). My hair is dyed, but I was so crappy w/ it that it looks like a highlight job 
But thanks for the compliment!

ETA: the color I used was from the Garnier line, the one that's made specifically to lift dark hair one or two levels (I chose a medium brown color). I really like this brand and it doesn't seem to dry my hair as much as other dyes I've used in the past.


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 13, 2008)

I WANT IN TOO!!! 

I am a newbie and until now it seems like everyone is going 50 mph and I'm at about 15! I've tried to jump in on other topics, but basically I got the cold shoulder . You just don't know how bad I have been wanting to converse with some folks on my level. Anyway, enough chit-chat, here's the scoop:

I have managed to put together a regimen and it needs a little tweeking, but here goes:

My hair is 4a/b natural...neck length (unstretched)
Hair Goal: SL (Unstretched) Dec '08

Regimen for the past week (I wash 2x's per week):

Pre-poo with EVOO, honey, and a few drops of peppermint oil. I have been doing this for 1 hour, but I pre-poo'd overnight last night.

Co-Wash Main & Tail Moisturizing Conditioner which I may have to get rid of because the third ingredient contains alcohol which is not helping my moisture problem.

DC with Nexxuss Humectress 1 hour under hood dryer on low. I think it's okay. It's nothing to write home about, but since I bought it...I'm using it. 

Moisturize: Glycerine and Water, Seal with Castor Oil. 

Everyother night I apply Carefree Curl Gold and seal with castor oil for moisture. My hair is so thirsty. 

Apply no heat and wear a wig daily with my hair braided underneath. 

I'll post pictures tonight before I hit the hay. I'm suppose to the 2" of perm cut off this weekend before my journey gets deep. But you'll see.


----------



## Galadriel (Feb 13, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm brand new to this site, brand new to having my hair out! Just took my braids out last week after having micros back to back for over a year. My plan was to wear my hair out for a few days and then go back to the braids but I have somehow been convinced by friends and family to leave my hair out  I started doing some searching on natural hair care (since I am now natural) and thats when I stumbled upon this site . This is very very overwhelming, so much to read and learn! So far I have learned that heat and wrapping are *dangerous!* And that's all I know from my earlier relaxer days! *Need help!!!*
> 
> ...




Welcome Coco! I wish I would have learned earlier on the havoc that too much heat can wreak. But at least we're learning!


----------



## Galadriel (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Ivy!

How has the overnight prepoo been for you? I've only done it for a couple of hours at most.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Feb 13, 2008)

i am a newbie and i would like to join in on this challenge. my hair is currenlty on my neck (as u can see, profile pic) and my short term goal is to have it shoulder length. i also purchased some mtg whitch i will be using when it arrives. But i am not sure how i will be using yet. if anybody has any advice please let me know.


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 13, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Hi Ivy!
> 
> How has the overnight prepoo been for you? I've only done it for a couple of hours at most.


 
Well, that's kind of hard to say considering I had a little set back.  I fell madly in love with glycerin and water.  I got so excited because I had some moisture that I applied to much!  My hair was so sticky that it took me forever to get that stuff out not to mention, I had a ton of breakage that I did not have before!  

I'm so upset and hurt because breakage is not the direction that I want to go in.  I FEEL LIKE I'M GOING THE WRONG WAY!!  I know this whole process is trial and error, so why do I feel so bad about this setback?  

Looking for a shoulder to lean on!


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 13, 2008)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> i am a newbie and i would like to join in on this challenge. my hair is currenlty on my neck (as u can see, profile pic) and my short term goal is to have it shoulder length. i also purchased some mtg whitch i will be using when it arrives. But i am not sure how i will be using yet. if anybody has any advice please let me know.


 
 Hi unique4lyfe!  Here's to happy hair growth!!


----------



## lnana04 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey everyone...just checking in. I washed, DC, and rollerset my sis hair again tonight. I pre-pood, and oil rinsed for the first time and I like how her hair felt afterwards. I said her hair was shedding at first, but that was a mistake, I meant breaking...and it's still breaking a lot. All of the broken pieces seem to be the same length, so I see its going to take a while for us to get it under control. Anyway, here is a pic.


----------



## HotRibena (Feb 13, 2008)

My fellow newbies - I'll call this one "lessons learned":

So I've been doing my ayuvedic method for the past month with great success...no more shedding or breaking and my hair was feeling as strong as ever.  I did feel though that my hair was not holding moisture and hit the threads looking for the answer .  I did the porous test (I think that strand is still bobbing somewhere), I did the stretch test (I couldn't figure that one out) and I did the "run your fingers along some strands test" (uh?) - well, my "conclusion" was that I needed to clarify as I had been using so many oils and moisturizers.  I went and ordered some "special" natural clarifying shampoo and was excited to see it in the mailbox today.

Well, I used that shampoo and thought "uhm, my hair feels a little different"...I then proceeded to condition it as usual..."uhm, there's no slip happening here" - no problem, I'll just condition again - maybe a little longer.   After rinsing and before I even towel dried, as I looked in the mirror I said "OMG I have got a MAJOR problem here".  That mess was so tangled and mangled...I couldn't comb it, run fingers through it, or part it - it was snapping and popping all over the place .  I started spraying stuff in it, rubbing stuff in it and praying that it would somehow normalize...naw...that hot mess just sat there staring back at me in the mirror.

It was time for a major DO OVER.  I grabbed my oils and powders and started mixing like a mad woman.  I then jumped back in the shower and proceeded to conduct my usual regime and I am happy to say that all is well and back to normal.  

The lesson for us newbies is that this healthy hair thing is a game of trial and error and unfortunately we may have to experience the errors to find out which products work best for our hair.

Oh yeah...anybody want a bottle of Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheatgrass Cleansing Tea?

j


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 13, 2008)

HotRibena said:


> My fellow newbies - I'll call this one "lessons learned":
> 
> So I've been doing my ayuvedic method for the past month with great success...no more shedding or breaking and my hair was feeling as strong as ever. I did feel though that my hair was not holding moisture and hit the threads looking for the answer . I did the porous test (I think that strand is still bobbing somewhere), I did the stretch test (I couldn't figure that one out) and I did the "run your fingers along some strands test" (uh?) - well, my "conclusion" was that I needed to clarify as I had been using so many oils and moisturizers. I went and ordered some "special" natural clarifying shampoo and was excited to see it in the mailbox today.
> 
> ...


 
Hey girlie!  Sorry to hear about your mishap, but I'm glad to know that you are back on track!!  That's most important.  We just gotta pick up, dust ourselves off, and get right back in the game.


----------



## BeautifullySo (Feb 13, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> Well, that's kind of hard to say considering I had a little set back.  I fell madly in love with glycerin and water.  I got so excited because I had some moisture that I applied to much!  My hair was so sticky that it took me forever to get that stuff out not to mention, I had a ton of breakage that I did not have before!
> 
> I'm so upset and hurt because breakage is not the direction that I want to go in.  I FEEL LIKE I'M GOING THE WRONG WAY!!  I know this whole process is trial and error, so why do I feel so bad about this setback?
> 
> Looking for a shoulder to lean on!



I'm so sorry about your set back. I know how feels (I'm there right now). It'll get better.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 13, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> I WANT IN TOO!!!
> 
> I am a newbie and until now it seems like everyone is going 50 mph and I'm at about 15! I've tried to jump in on other topics, but *basically I got the cold shoulder .* You just don't know how bad I have been wanting to converse with some folks on my level. Anyway, enough chit-chat, here's the scoop:
> 
> ...


 
Awwww.......Well we're here for you!  Welcome!!  I'll keep checking to look for pics.  I love the fact that you use some natural products on your hair!!  I am trying to get more into that!  It sounds like you have a good regi, though!!


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 13, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> Well, that's kind of hard to say considering I had a little set back. I fell madly in love with glycerin and water. I got so excited because I had some moisture that I applied to much! My hair was so sticky that it took me forever to get that stuff out not to mention, I had a ton of breakage that I did not have before!
> 
> I'm so upset and hurt because breakage is not the direction that I want to go in. I FEEL LIKE I'M GOING THE WRONG WAY!! I know this whole process is trial and error, so why do I feel so bad about this setback?
> 
> Looking for a shoulder to lean on!


 
Girl, I know. I was SO discouraged this week as it seemed like everything I was trying to do was just not taking me further towards my goal and I just felt...STUCK. erplexed I didn't even do my weekend wash...I just let my hair do whatever...

THEN, to make it worse, I started reading this thread that talked about how hard the water is where I live and how bad that is for your hair and basically the only solution is to get a water softener system to treat the water in your house that costs like thousands of dollars and how people were tallking about how they were using bottles of distilled water they bought from the store and i started thinking ,like "ok...how far am I really trying to go with this hair thing? Can't I just take what I have and go on on...?" whew... 

I just kind of felt overwhelmed, erplexed like you know how they say a little learning is a dangerous thing, I just felt like I was reading too much and trying to do too much and it was taking me in another direction from where I want to be.  I started to feel bad about trimming all my growth off from the past 2 months bc I wanted my hair to look clean and even. But I just had to sit down and realize that I am trying to grow *my* hair strong and healthy for me and that what I do may not work for everyone and vice versa. 

I think we are all so new at this, we need to cut ourselves some slack and realize that it is going to take some trial and error on our part before we get it right and that we allow ourselves to mess up sometimes and be ok with that. I mean, we all want to be on here reporting that we have over an inch of growth every month and show pics in our FOTKIs with our hair hanging down to our butts, but the reality is that we *are* new at this and we have a lot to learn and we just need to go at OUR pace and not try to keep up with the vets and others who have been doing this for a few years.

ivyQuietstorm, keep your head up!  We are still learning and we WILL get better at this, I promise!!! I mean we are better than we were before (even with our minor setbacks), so we only have room to go up!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 13, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Thanks! I used the sprush from Sally's BSS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I am SOO glad you tried that sprush thingie!!! Do you like it better than a brush or your fingers? Would you recommend it? (I was thinking about buying it, but it kinda looked gimmicky to me, so I opted not to.)  But if it really works, holla!

Any permanent color makes my hair feel like straw. I'm gonna try my Color Showers semi-permanent color this weekend to cover my grays and post to my FOTKI this weekend. I'll let ya'll know how it turned out. 

Also, CUTE baby!

OT, Are you a LoTR fan? ( your screen name is the name of an elf queen, "the Bearer of Light," in LoTR)


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 13, 2008)

HotRibena said:


> My fellow newbies - I'll call this one "lessons learned":
> 
> So I've been doing my ayuvedic method for the past month with great success...no more shedding or breaking and my hair was feeling as strong as ever. I did feel though that my hair was not holding moisture and hit the threads looking for the answer . I did the porous test (I think that strand is still bobbing somewhere), I did the stretch test (I couldn't figure that one out) and I did the "run your fingers along some strands test" (uh?) - well, my "conclusion" was that I needed to clarify as I had been using so many oils and moisturizers. I went and ordered some "special" natural clarifying shampoo and was excited to see it in the mailbox today.
> 
> ...


 
 Not really funny, but kinda really funny!  

I'm glad you got it all straightened out in the end, though-- That's what really matters!  Ummmm...I'll let you hold onto the Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheatgrass Cleansing Tea...


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Feb 13, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> Hi unique4lyfe! Here's to happy hair growth!!


 
Thankz ivy i will update soon


----------



## BeautifullySo (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a question.

I'm getting a relaxer Sunday and I'm really debating whether or not to let the stylist trim my ends. I want to see if I've retained some length (or if everything I've been doing in the past month was a waste) but I can't tell if my ends are damaged beyond repair. They are definitely uneven but I'm not seeing any split ends. 

Maybe I'll just have her dust? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## kimster (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the invitation...Im in.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 14, 2008)

My dear Ladies

Please forgive me that I have not been as active this week but I am putting in some serious time at work (deadlines) and its showing. I can hardly keep my eyes open when I get home. Im not eating (no time) and bc of that I get major headaches. Im still trying to show my hair some attention thou even with one eye close.

Everyone new to this thread welcome and plz fit right in.

I also co wash last night bc my hair was so dry and I over did it with my oils and it was jus a mess. I must say I like co washing so far and my hair looks much better tonight. 

Happy valentines Day Everyone...


----------



## Galadriel (Feb 14, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I am SOO glad you tried that sprush thingie!!! Do you like it better than a brush or your fingers? Would you recommend it? (I was thinking about buying it, but it kinda looked gimmicky to me, so I opted not to.)  But if it really works, holla!
> 
> Any permanent color makes my hair feel like straw. I'm gonna try my Color Showers semi-permanent color this weekend to cover my grays and post to my FOTKI this weekend. I'll let ya'll know how it turned out.
> 
> ...



The sprush is awesome! I'm kind of slow when it comes to applying with relaxer, but the sprush was so easy that I made good time, and there was no mess! It's definitely a keeper for me, so much better than the traditional tint brush. It also helped me have firmer control over the application. I HIGHLY recommend it.

And do please let us know about how the color showers turn out! I've been on the fence about buying some.

And thanks for the comment about my little one. She's a year and a half now and has me and dad running all around after her.






Here's her newly arrived brother...






I am definitely a fan of LOTR (the books and movies) and "Galadriel" was also (funny enough) my nickname in college. I am still not sure why, but several professors and my friends all called me this--they said I had a rebellious spirit...and I'm petite


----------



## Galadriel (Feb 14, 2008)

Beautifullyblack said:


> I have a question.
> 
> I'm getting a relaxer Sunday and I'm really debating whether or not to let the stylist trim my ends. I want to see if I've retained some length (or if everything I've been doing in the past month was a waste) but I can't tell if my ends are damaged beyond repair. They are definitely uneven but I'm not seeing any split ends.
> 
> Maybe I'll just have her dust? Decisions, decisions...





I would go with a dusting...but that's just me b/c I absolutely hate getting my hair cut/trimmed  (I only do that grudgingly)


----------



## Galadriel (Feb 14, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> My dear Ladies
> 
> Please forgive me that I have not been as active this week but I am putting in some serious time at work (deadlines) and its showing. I can hardly keep my eyes open when I get home. Im not eating (no time) and bc of that I get major headaches. Im still trying to show my hair some attention thou even with one eye close.
> 
> ...



Aww, no worry Pr3tty...there are lots of helpful and friendly newbies here ready to roll out the welcome mat for other newbies 
I hope everything at work turns out OK, and happy Valentine's day as well.


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone! 

I am trying to create a regimen that will work for me and my hair based on what I have been reading so far...

prepoo with motions moisturizing conditioner
poo 2X with keracare hydrating detangling shampoo
condition with keracare humecto creme conditioner
DC with ORS hair mayo for 20 min under hood

This week I air dryed and twisted with Mango Butter. I like twisting my hair, but it takes sooooo long  and after a few days (like right now) its just dry and frizzy. I _really_ prefer straightening my hair, but that requires blowdrying _and  _flat ironing... and last week when I did it, I found myself flat ironing twice a day!! 

Now this may be a dumb question, but is curl wax bad to use? erplexed Because I used it when flat ironing my hair, but something told me it wasn't the best idea (maybe the sizzle of my hair and that burning smell :covereyes


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 14, 2008)

daephae said:


> :welcome3:Girl, you're hair is too cute! I love it! As a newbie, I learned by reading, reading, reading...it took weeks but I finally have a good grasp on the concepts. *I also found information from LHCFers macherieamour, sistaslick, mochamadness, kinikakes and sareca really helpful and informative.* We're all pretty much in the same boat but *we'll all share what we know*! What we don't know, the veterans will definitely tell you. Everyone here is sooo great, just ask!




Thanks Daephae! I will definitely look for them and see what I can learn from them. And from what I have been reading so far, everyone *is* so helpful here and willing to share the knowledge!


----------



## BeautifullySo (Feb 14, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> I would go with a dusting...but that's just me b/c I absolutely hate getting my hair cut/trimmed  (I only do that grudgingly)



Yea, I can't take a cut. I don't have any hair to spare!


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 14, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> I WANT IN TOO!!!
> 
> I am a newbie and until now *it seems like everyone is going 50 mph and I'm at about 15!* I've tried to jump in on other topics, but basically I got the cold shoulder . You just don't know how bad I have been wanting to converse with some folks on my level. Anyway, enough chit-chat, here's the scoop:
> 
> ...




Welcome! You sound like you're going at least 40 mph yourself!  You have a great plan and I'm sure it will get even better as you play around with the new things you are learning here. What is EVOO?erplexed


----------



## BeautifullySo (Feb 14, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> Welcome! You sound like you're going at least 40 mph yourself!  You have a great plan and I'm sure it will get even better as you play around with the new things you are learning here. What is *EVOO*?erplexed



Extra virgin olive oil


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 14, 2008)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> i am a newbie and i would like to join in on this challenge. my hair is currenlty on my neck (as u can see, profile pic) and my short term goal is to have it shoulder length. i also purchased some mtg whitch i will be using when it arrives. But i am not sure how i will be using yet. if anybody has any advice please let me know.




I don't really have any advice, but welcome!


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 14, 2008)

Beautifullyblack said:


> Extra virgin olive oil




Thanks! And I just found that acronym list so I can look before I ask


----------



## Miss_Monroe (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm in! I just have to figure out how to get a pic up here... that's my goal for the rest of this week lol


----------



## KLomax (Feb 14, 2008)

Good morning all,

I will probably post my updates on Tues. or Weds. I have a 2 1/2 hr R&B linedance class on Monday nights and usually follow w/weekly hair routine the next day.

I am going to post my reggie in my journal(easier to revise).

I rollerset my hair..I used 1 3/4 mesh rollers(couldn't find larger mesh rollers)...I didn't like it. My ends are SOOOOO dry. Anyway, I loaded up the ends w/castor oil and brushed it back into a pony tail. I will try larger magnetic roller the next time. 






I also used henna/indigo.


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 14, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> I will probably post my updates on Tues. or Weds. I have a 2 1/2 hr R&B linedance class on Monday nights and usually follow w/weekly hair routine the next day.
> 
> ...


 

Make sure you moisturize before you seal...oil is a sealant. If you don't moisturize first you'll seal moisture out which will result in increased dryness. I learned that from sistaslick! LOL


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 14, 2008)

daephae said:


> *Make sure you moisturize before you seal...oil is a sealant.* If you don't moisturize first you'll seal moisture out which will result in increased dryness. I learned that from sistaslick! LOL


 

Moisturize before you seal!?! erplexed I thought oil _does_ moisturize? Well what would you use to moisturize and what would you use to seal?


----------



## KLomax (Feb 14, 2008)

daephae said:


> Make sure you moisturize before you seal...oil is a sealant. If you don't moisturize first you'll seal moisture out which will result in increased dryness. I learned that from sistaslick! LOL


 Any suggestions.


----------



## apemay1969 (Feb 14, 2008)

Can I please, pretty please, join?  I still can't even figure out how my hair should be done to take comparison shots.  It's pulled into a bun after I wash it so it's curly when I take it down.  Should I take pics wet after washing and dc'ing?

I don't know what I'm doing, la la la.


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 14, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Any suggestions.


 
Well, it depends on what you need. If your hair is breaking you probably need a protein moisturizing conditioner. If it's dry but not breaking you may just need a good non-protein moisturizing conditioner.

Here is a link to sistaslick's fotki. She has several published articles on regimen building, product selection, hair breakage, etc. Read them all when you can. This is how I learned a lot of what I know. She actually gives some suggestions on products too.

http://public.fotki.com/sistaslick/sistaslicks-healthy/regimen-building-pr/help-with-building-/

http://public.fotki.com/sistaslick/sistaslicks-healthy/hair-breakage-and-s/


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 14, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> Moisturize before you seal!?! erplexed I thought oil _does_ moisturize? Well what would you use to moisturize and what would you use to seal?


 
You would use a moisturizer like water based leave-ins (braid spray, elasta QP H-TWO, Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch, etc) or a thicker cream consistency moisturizer (like you would use with a shampoo) like Neutrogena Triple Moisture Daily Conditioner, KeraCare Humecto, Nexxus Botanoil, etc.  Also keep in mind that some moisturizers are protein rich and some are not. You have to determine what your hair needs and when.

Sealants are oils. There are two types of oils. Carrier and essential.
Carrier oils are oils such as EVOO, castor oil, coconut oil, sweet almond, jojoba, etc.  Essential oils are oils such as peppermint, rosemary, ylang ylang, tea tree, etc. You have to add essentials into carriers to "carry" the oil because essentials are too strong to use alone. 
Thats about all I know. If I said something incorrect, someone will correct me.

Here are sistaslick's published articles that helped me when I first started on the board. I'm definitely not an expert but they gave me a great understanding of the products and regimen building.

http://public.fotki.com/sistaslick/sistaslicks-healthy/


----------



## BeautifullySo (Feb 14, 2008)

apemay1969 said:


> Can I please, pretty please, join?  I still can't even figure out how my hair should be done to take comparison shots.  It's pulled into a bun after I wash it so it's curly when I take it down.  Should I take pics wet after washing and dc'ing?
> 
> I don't know what I'm doing, la la la.



You can take as many pictures as you'd like, both wet and dry.  Whenever I do something to my hair, I take pictures every step of the way. That way I can compare length, texture, shine, etc. The more pictures I take, the more I feel I can track progress...and I have nothing else better to do, haha.


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 14, 2008)

Happy Valentines Day EVERYONE!!!  

Now that I've got that out of the way, sorry I didn't post any pictures last night.    I was so exhausted after my shower, I layed on the couch and it was over cassanovah for me!  LOL!!  (I'm a lame)

Anyway, I'm so glad that I have a "hair crew."  Y'all are wonderful.  I just read through the suggestions and how everyone has everyones back.  It's great.  I can feel the love already!  

Nothing new to report today, I just gotta get y'all some pictures TONIGHT FA SHO!  And don't laugh if my hair looks like crap because I am a lil' nervous about the whole posting thing.  I'm very natchal.  

Anyway, I have to get back to work.  I'll holla lata.


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 14, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Girl, I know. I was SO discouraged this week as it seemed like everything I was trying to do was just not taking me further towards my goal and I just felt...STUCK. erplexed I didn't even do my weekend wash...I just let my hair do whatever...
> 
> THEN, to make it worse, I started reading this thread that talked about how hard the water is where I live and how bad that is for your hair and basically the only solution is to get a water softener system to treat the water in your house that costs like thousands of dollars and how people were tallking about how they were using bottles of distilled water they bought from the store and i started thinking ,like "ok...how far am I really trying to go with this hair thing? Can't I just take what I have and go on on...?" whew...
> 
> ...


 
Hey, sis (I hope you don't mind me calling you that, but that's the name I give my friends).  Thank you so much for the encouraging words.  You are so right in everything that you spoke.  I've got my chin up and chest out.  And I'm in this for the long haul!  

I'm glad that I have you ladies because I really don't have any friends or family members that are serious about this journey.  So they aren't interested in my hair findings.  It's sad, but true.  Not to mention I have a cousin who does hair professionally and she had the nerve to tell me _"...what if you are one of those people who's hair will only grow to a certain length and stop.  Everyone's hair doesn't grow."_  She sounded like a fool.  But whatever, I didn't even entertain the comment.  I can't wait to show all the haters what a little education can do for your hair.  

Thanks again for the pep talk.  I really needed it to put me in perspective.

Talk to you later,
Ivy.


----------



## Ivy_Butter (Feb 14, 2008)

:luv2:​

Happy Valentine's Day​


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 14, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> Hey, sis (I hope you don't mind me calling you that, but that's the name I give my friends). Thank you so much for the encouraging words. You are so right in everything that you spoke. I've got my chin up and chest out. And I'm in this for the long haul!
> 
> I'm glad that I have you ladies because I really don't have any friends or family members that are serious about this journey. So they aren't interested in my hair findings. It's sad, but true. Not to mention I have a cousin who does hair professionally and she had the nerve to tell me _*"...what if you are one of those people who's hair will only grow to a certain length and stop. Everyone's hair doesn't grow."*_ She sounded like a fool. But whatever, I didn't even entertain the comment. I can't wait to show all the haters what a little education can do for your hair.
> 
> ...


 
ffrant:Some people are just sooo  I'd been wearing a wig then a sew-in but last night I took the weave out....so this morning after a staff meeting (in front of numerous coworkers) this girl says, "UM. You just don't know what to do with your hair. You say you're gonna let it grow but you know you're gonna cut it." (All while she was wearing a dayum wig, she's a dry headed scuttlebutt underneath). I was like "...'scuse me? u talkin to me?:heated: I swear she's the devil. She's only seen me with short hair, never with hair flowing down my back...I'm even more determined now! People are so negative.


----------



## miami74 (Feb 14, 2008)

Beautifullyblack said:


> I have a question.
> 
> I'm getting a relaxer Sunday and I'm really debating whether or not to let the stylist trim my ends. I want to see if I've retained some length (or if everything I've been doing in the past month was a waste) but I can't tell if my ends are damaged beyond repair. They are definitely uneven but I'm not seeing any split ends.
> 
> Maybe I'll just have her dust? Decisions, decisions...



This is a question that I've been asking myself when it is time for me to get a touch.  I feel like everytime I get a relaxer and my stylist trim my ends, she is trimming off the equivalent length of my new growth and I am stuck at square one! .  I am trying to take very good care of my ends by moisturizing them every night with Elasta QP Mango Butter Moisturizing and then sealing them with coconut oil.  I am considering telling my stylist to trim them every other relaxer (every 16 weeks).  But, it all depends on how my ends are looking at that time.  Let us know what you decided when you get your relaxer and Happy growing!


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 14, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> I would go with a dusting...but that's just me b/c I absolutely hate getting my hair cut/trimmed (I only do that grudgingly)


 

Ditto, bc I am trying to do better about trimming my hair.  If the ends are bad, then yes, but if not and just uneven, I'd say dust (bc otherwise you get caught up like me and you've cut 1-2 inches off your hair...)


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 14, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> Moisturize before you seal!?! erplexed *I thought oil does moisturize?* Well what would you use to moisturize and what would you use to seal?


 
I think it's only certain kinds.  I think I read cocnut oil is absorbed into the hair, but most other kids just lay on top (like mineral oil, etc.)  Those are ones you should avoid as they do more harm than good...


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 14, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Any suggestions.


 
I will tell you what turned my ends around...*OJON Restorative Treatment.*  (OJON needs to pay me, 'cause I'm like an infomercial.)  

It's like a nut butter that you scoop into your hand, melt with your hands (turns into an oil) and then apply as a nurturing treatment for your hair.  I use it at least once a week as an overnight pre-poo.  I like it bc they use mostly natural ingredients.  The _first_ time I put it on my hair, I could tell a difference.  It just keeps getting better and better.  Balanced with my protein part of my regi, it makes all the difference.  I swear by it.  It's so good, I am waiting to use up my Aphogee, so I can switch to their fortifying/protein-like treatment.  

It's pricey and has a strong smell (which I actually like, earthy and spicy), but it's worth it to me.  It has turned my dry straw ends into manageable tresses again!    I buy mine at Ulta, but they also sell online at QVC.com.  There is a sample kit that has the treatment, hydrating shampoo and conditioner, glossing mist and revitalizing spray that goes for like $45, but should last for a little bit.


----------



## BeautifullySo (Feb 14, 2008)

miami74 said:


> This is a question that I've been asking myself when it is time for me to get a touch.  *I feel like everytime I get a relaxer and my stylist trim my ends, she is trimming off the equivalent length of my new growth and I am stuck at square one!* .  I am trying to take very good care of my ends by moisturizing them every night with Elasta QP Mango Butter Moisturizing and then sealing them with coconut oil.  I am considering telling my stylist to trim them every other relaxer (every 16 weeks).  But, it all depends on how my ends are looking at that time.  Let us know what you decided when you get your relaxer and Happy growing!



This is EXACTLY how I feel when I'm in the chair! I'm so paranoid and most times I feel like they're doing it purposely. I'm thinking about being daring and letting my stylist make the judgement call on how much to take off....hmm...that moment passed. Ah well....*goes to flip a coin*

I'll be sure to let everyone know how it turns out on Saturday


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 14, 2008)

Happy V-day to all!!!!!! So nice to see others who have joined the challenge. 


i'm having such a problem. I'm trying to see how far between should i take comparision pics? i don't wanna take them all the time and think my hair isn't making progress. I don't know. erplexed


----------



## KLomax (Feb 14, 2008)

daephae said:


> ffrant:Some people are just sooo  I'd been wearing a wig then a sew-in but last night I took the weave out....so this morning after a staff meeting (in front of numerous coworkers) this girl says, "UM. You just don't know what to do with your hair. You say you're gonna let it grow but you know you're gonna cut it." (All while she was wearing a dayum wig, she's a dry headed scuttlebutt underneath). I was like "...'scuse me? u talkin to me?:heated: I swear she's the devil. She's only seen me with short hair, never with hair flowing down my back...I'm even more determined now! People are so negative.


 

LOL...Dry Headed Scuttlebutt....LOL


I know you wanted to:hardslap::whipped:

but you would just be this is the same ***** that will be CHEEZIN in your grill with all kinds of questions as soon as the length starts kicking in.....


----------



## KLomax (Feb 14, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I will tell you what turned my ends around...*OJON Restorative Treatment.* (OJON needs to pay me, 'cause I'm like an infomercial.)
> 
> It's like a nut butter that you scoop into your hand, melt with your hands (turns into an oil) and then apply as a nurturing treatment for your hair. I use it at least once a week as an overnight pre-poo. I like it bc they use mostly natural ingredients. The _first_ time I put it on my hair, I could tell a difference. It just keeps getting better and better. Balanced with my protein part of my regi, it makes all the difference. I swear by it. It's so good, I am waiting to use up my Aphogee, so I can switch to their fortifying/protein-like treatment.
> 
> It's pricey and has a strong smell (which I actually like, earthy and spicy), but it's worth it to me. It has turned my dry straw ends into manageable tresses again!  I buy mine at Ulta, but they also sell online at QVC.com. There is a sample kit that has the treatment, hydrating shampoo and conditioner, glossing mist and revitalizing spray that goes for like $45, but should last for a little bit.


 
Thanks..I haven't heard of this one.


----------



## Ivy_Butter (Feb 14, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I think it's only certain kinds. I think I read cocnut oil is absorbed into the hair, but most other kids just lay on top (like mineral oil, etc.) Those are ones you should avoid as they do more harm than good...


 
I read from Cathy Howse's book that the only thing that moisturizes is water.  So water-based products are moisturizers.  To my understanding oils are too large to be absorbed into the hair and they prevent moisture from coming or going.  I'm gonna have to read up on coconut oil to see if it moisturizes hair.  I have some but I use it to seal.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 14, 2008)

Ivy_Butter said:


> I read from Cathy Howse's book that the only thing that moisturizes is water. So water-based products are moisturizers. To my understanding oils are too large to be absorbed into the hair and they prevent moisture from coming or going. I'm gonna have to read up on coconut oil to see if it moisturizes hair. I have some but I use it to seal.


 
Cool!~ *Lemme know what you find*  out bc I use Vatika oil on my scalp, which is an enriched coconut oil product from India and it seems like my hair just soaks it right on up. But if it's sealing it, and not moisturizing my scalp like I thought, I don't want to use it the way I have been! 

For my fellow newbies, macherieamour has a new link about regimen buidling on her blog. Check it out at:
http://healthytextures.typepad.com/my_journey_to_healthy_hai/2008/02/styling-regimen.html 

Also, fiya'slovechild- I am taking my photo comparison shots when I relax, so that's about 8-9 weeks apart right now, but I take more in general and add to my FOTKI just for me...(different hair styles, something new I've tried, etc.) I figure 2 months + a relaxer should give me _SOME_ kinda difference,  but if it doesn't I will change.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 14, 2008)

Okay. Thanks finding me. I need to start working on my Fotki page this weekend. And take some more pics because i have like 3. I think i'll take some while its still wet and then dry and wait a little while before i take some more. but thanks again.


----------



## onyxcabelo (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi everyone! Can I join? I'm new and haven't had a chance to read all 40 pages, but hey - I wanna get results too. I guess I got some serious reading to do, huh?


----------



## KLomax (Feb 15, 2008)

onyxcabelo said:


> Hi everyone! Can I join? I'm new and haven't had a chance to read all 40 pages, but hey - I wanna get results too. I guess I got some serious reading to do, huh?


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 15, 2008)

KLomax said:


> LOL...Dry Headed Scuttlebutt....LOL
> 
> 
> I know you wanted to:hardslap::whipped:
> ...


 


RIGHT!!!


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 15, 2008)

daephae said:


> You would use a moisturizer like water based leave-ins (braid spray, elasta QP H-TWO, Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch, etc) or a thicker cream consistency moisturizer (like you would use with a shampoo) like Neutrogena Triple Moisture Daily Conditioner, KeraCare Humecto, Nexxus Botanoil, etc. Also keep in mind that some moisturizers are protein rich and some are not. You have to determine what your hair needs and when.
> 
> Sealants are oils. There are two types of oils. Carrier and essential.
> Carrier oils are oils such as EVOO, castor oil, coconut oil, sweet almond, jojoba, etc. Essential oils are oils such as peppermint, rosemary, ylang ylang, tea tree, etc. You have to add essentials into carriers to "carry" the oil because essentials are too strong to use alone.
> ...


 

WOW, that was deep! Thanks so much for clearing that up!


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 15, 2008)

*I need some HELP! I got a touch-up last week and my hair is now breaking off! I went 9 weeks with out relaxing and my hair was looking soooo great!! It was looking healthy, shiny and full. Now, it looks thin, stingy and it's breaking. What should I do"?? after I got the relaxer I got a deep condtioner for 30 mins under the hooded dryer. I am thinking about getting a protein treatment. Does anyone have any suggestions? Is it possible that my hair is breaking because I have chemical burns?*


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 15, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> *I need some HELP! I got a touch-up last week and my hair is now breaking off! I went 9 weeks with out relaxing and my hair was looking soooo great!! It was looking healthy, shiny and full. Now, it looks thin, stingy and it's breaking. What should I do"?? after I got the relaxer I got a deep condtioner for 30 mins under the hooded dryer. I am thinking about getting a protein treatment. Does anyone have any suggestions? Is it possible that my hair is breaking because I have chemical burns?*


 
I would guess you need a protein reconstructor/deep conditioning treatment but i'm not sure. I think you should post in the general discussion area...for this you need an expert opinion! Good luck girl...


----------



## miami74 (Feb 15, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> *I need some HELP! I got a touch-up last week and my hair is now breaking off! I went 9 weeks with out relaxing and my hair was looking soooo great!! It was looking healthy, shiny and full. Now, it looks thin, stingy and it's breaking. What should I do"?? after I got the relaxer I got a deep condtioner for 30 mins under the hooded dryer. I am thinking about getting a protein treatment. Does anyone have any suggestions? Is it possible that my hair is breaking because I have chemical burns?*


 
I agree that you should post this question on the main threads to get some good advice. It does sound like you need a good protein treatment.  ORS Hair Mayo works great for me when I start to experience breakage, following up with a good moisturizing conditioner.  For your future relaxers, I suggest you also check out Machieramour's website for her tutorial on_ Preparing for a Relaxer, _as a way to hopefully minimize chemical burns. www.healthytextures.com Best of luck to yah!


----------



## KLomax (Feb 15, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> *I need some HELP! I got a touch-up last week and my hair is now breaking off! I went 9 weeks with out relaxing and my hair was looking soooo great!! It was looking healthy, shiny and full. Now, it looks thin, stingy and it's breaking. What should I do"?? after I got the relaxer I got a deep condtioner for 30 mins under the hooded dryer. I am thinking about getting a protein treatment. Does anyone have any suggestions? Is it possible that my hair is breaking because I have chemical burns?*


 
Here's a link to Sistaslick's article regarding relaxers. This might help.

Your Complete Guide to Safely Applying Chemical Relaxers (NEW!)
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/320975/guide_to_safely_applying_chemical_relaxers.html


----------



## Ms.AmerAKA (Feb 15, 2008)

So this weekend I tried a rollerset...BOOOOOOOOO!!!! It turned out crappy. Rollersetting my natural hair had it turning into a big, poofy, dry mess! I shampooed my hair with nexxus, moistruized with a nexxus humectress leave in, and then began rollersetting. I followed macherieamour's instructions on rollersetting, using a solution of diluted lottabody. They were great and really helpful, I just don't think my hair is cut out for rollersetting. ​


----------



## Ms.AmerAKA (Feb 15, 2008)

Welcome to all fellow Newbies who just joined this board!!!!!!!!!! Hopefully we all can inspire, encourage, and motivate one another!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 15, 2008)

onyxcabelo said:


> Hi everyone! Can I join? I'm new and haven't had a chance to read all 40 pages, but hey - I wanna get results too. I guess I got some serious reading to do, huh?


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 15, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Here's a link to Sistaslick's article regarding relaxers. This might help.
> 
> Your Complete Guide to Safely Applying Chemical Relaxers (NEW!)
> [URL="http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/320975/guide_to_safely_applying_chemical_relaxers.html"]http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/320975/guide_to_safely_applying_chemical_relaxers.html[/URL]


 

KLo: I see you sharing the knowledge girl!


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 15, 2008)

Ms.AmerAKA said:


> So this weekend I tried a rollerset...BOOOOOOOOO!!!! It turned out crappy. Rollersetting my natural hair had it turning into a big, poofy, dry mess! I shampooed my hair with nexxus, moistruized with a nexxus humectress leave in, and then began rollersetting. I followed macherieamour's instructions on rollersetting, using a solution of diluted lottabody. They were great and really helpful, I just don't think my hair is cut out for rollersetting. ​


 
It takes most people several tries to get the desired effect. Keep trying it. At the very least, you'll have a curly fro...I'll be glad when my hair is long enough to roll!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey all!! I am having a dilemma....I dont know what to do with my hair, I have done the wig thing...one month.....a sew-in....two weeks....now I am at the point where I dont know what to do....braids...kinky twists...another weave.........I am delirious trying to make a decision....I was enjoying the wigs but it was a mess keeping them from being so oily and my honey was looking like huh.....the sew in has been so greasy cause of my MN mix....What is a sista to do??????


----------



## KLomax (Feb 15, 2008)

akimat001 said:


> Hey all!! I am having a dilemma....I dont know what to do with my hair, I have done the wig thing...one month.....a sew-in....two weeks....now I am at the point where I dont know what to do....braids...kinky twists...another weave.........I am delirious trying to make a decision....I was enjoying the wigs but it was a mess keeping them from being so oily and my honey was looking like huh.....the sew in has been so greasy cause of my MN mix....What is a sista to do??????


 
More info please. Do you have anyics:What is your hair type...length... etc ?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 15, 2008)

KLomax said:


> More info please. Do you have anyics:What is your hair type...length... etc ?


 
I have relaxed 4b neck length hair, it is uneven in the top because of a bad Dominican blowout .  I want to use protective styling but I dont know which one. I just took out the sew in and I wasnt as careful as I should have been and cut several pieces of my hair.. . I am going to have to go to the salon for a sew in....it was fun doing them myself..... but I can afford to loose any strands.


----------



## clmacky (Feb 15, 2008)

I have one issue that I think might hinder my progress. My crown, it keeps on breaking. I know there are a lot of threads which talk about people having the same problem. But my question is, has anyone on here have the same problem AND found a solution that helps retain length in the crown area?

Is babying the only thing? Keep adding moisture to it? protein treatment? Seal with oil all the time?

If I have to do trial and error, I think for the next 6 months (with all the other things that I'm doing) I'll be coating the hair in my crown area with Dove-nutri serum body lotion. It seems like the only thing so far that maintains the moisture level. I'll let you know what the results are in 6 months .


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 15, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Aww, no worry Pr3tty...there are lots of helpful and friendly newbies here ready to roll out the welcome mat for other newbies
> I hope everything at work turns out OK, and happy Valentine's day as well.


 
thanx Galadriel... I really appreciate it and TGIF


----------



## KLomax (Feb 15, 2008)

akimat001 said:


> I have relaxed 4b neck length hair, it is uneven in the top because of a bad Dominican blowout . I want to use protective styling but I dont know which one. I just took out the sew in and I wasnt as careful as I should have been and cut several pieces of my hair.. . I am going to have to go to the salon for a sew in....it was fun doing them myself..... but I can afford to loose any strands.


 
I have seen lots of members w/your type hair...starting where you are right now... achieve tremendous growth(BS & longer) w/ rollersets,bunning(even) flat ironing...perhaps you should take a look at their FOTKI's... find a hair twin or cuzzin and see what's working for them( I know I am always on the look out)...

Check out these FOTKI's RA(sylver2).....JenniferMD....Anky..all have BEAUTIFUL HAIR(I think they are your hair type)...definitely take a look at the beginning pics...they are truly inspirational....Good luck & happy growing


----------



## apemay1969 (Feb 15, 2008)

double post - my bad


----------



## apemay1969 (Feb 15, 2008)

I know I need to reply and support you guys more but I gotta tell you how wack I treated my hair yesterday. I wore it out - first of all. I put a clip in it that I played with all night, losing hair every ding dang time I repositioned my strategically placed free fall curls. I forgot to pack my bonnet so I went to bed bare a$$ headed without moisturizing or anything. And then - OMIGOSH, my husband got frisky and got friendly with my 'do. Lawd, I woke up this morning and my hair wouldn't even talk to me. I need a clarify because of the BT, I need a DC because of the dry heat. I need a whipping for being so trifling. 

I am off to beg my hair's forgiveness by putting on a pre-poo and baggying my hair under a wig and going out with my hubby and dance, dance, dance. The heat from my boogying should help a bit till I get back to the hotel. 

I promise I'll read and reply sometime on Sunday.

(highly generic support) Everybody keep up the good work!


----------



## onyxcabelo (Feb 15, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> *I need some HELP! I got a touch-up last week and my hair is now breaking off! I went 9 weeks with out relaxing and my hair was looking soooo great!! It was looking healthy, shiny and full. Now, it looks thin, stingy and it's breaking. What should I do"?? after I got the relaxer I got a deep condtioner for 30 mins under the hooded dryer. I am thinking about getting a protein treatment. Does anyone have any suggestions? Is it possible that my hair is breaking because I have chemical burns?*



I'm so sorry this happened to you. This is  what worries me about getting retouches(I use a texturizer). I hope you do get an answer if you post on the main board, I'm curious to hear what the experts have to say as well.

Oh! And thanks KLomax, Fiya'slovechild and Ms. AmerAKA!


----------



## onyxcabelo (Feb 15, 2008)

clmacky said:


> I have one issue that I think might hinder my progress. *My crown, it keeps on breaking*. I know there are a lot of threads which talk about people having the same problem. But my question is, has anyone on here have the same problem AND found a solution that helps retain length in the crown area?
> 
> Is babying the only thing? Keep adding moisture to it? protein treatment? Seal with oil all the time?
> 
> If I have to do trial and error, I think for the next 6 months (with all the other things that I'm doing) I'll be coating the hair in my crown area with Dove-nutri serum body lotion. It seems like the only thing so far that maintains the moisture level. I'll let you know what the results are in 6 months .




I had the same thing happen. Though you can't see it in my siggie, there is a clump of hair in my crown area that just broke off for some reason. Every where else my hair is healthy and strong. I think what happened with me is I liked to wear my hair in updos with hairsticks and clips, and most of the time it was after I would wash my hair. I think doing this on wet hair was just too much and it started to pull and stretch and then break this clump of hair. I no longer do this and my hair in that are is _finally _starting to come back, but it does NOT grow as fast as the rest of my hair. On me, this area has got to be my most fragile area, so I have learned to really be gentle with it and even when I'm detangling I'm extra careful not to pull and just really take my time with that area, otherwise, it just doesn't seem to be able to take it. Oh, and moisture, moisture, moisture really seemed to help in my case.

Please let us know how the Dove-nutri serum body lotion works for you.


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 16, 2008)

Whew!!! I did it, read through all 43 pages of the thread and I soooooooo hope it's not to late for me to join. 

I've been lurking through the forum for about a month and a half now got so obsessed with it that I paid my $5 and joined about 2 weeks or so ago. 

2008 has brought me a new outlook on my hair. I was and still am an adimmited PJ. I buy hair products like there is no end. But that is all I would do, buy them use them a couple of times and then it's on to the next new thing. I did wash and condition, and roller set weekly but that is all I did, wasn't really paying much attention to the health and growth of my hair. But since I have stumbled upon this forum I am now gun ho and motivated to improve the health of my hair and grow it out. My goal is to be full APL by Aug. 08, and I hope that is a realistic goal for me. I refinded what I was doing, and I now DC, wash, condition, rinse, and roller set, twice a week (Wednesdays and Sundays)

My Reg is as follows:
I went out and brought me a hoodede stand dryer, not a PIBBS, but similar to it. I DC/pre poo (don't really know the difference) with Queen Helene Cholesterol w/Ginseng conditioner mixed with EVOO and JoJoba oil and I mix in some Nexus Humectress. I read in one of the post that it's better to DC on dry hair. So I coat my hair down with the stuff and sit under the dryer for an hour with it. I think I'm going to change my DC to Emergencia, but I'm not sure if it a protein or mosturizing conditioner, anyone know.

I shampoo with KUZ Double Tip Preventive Shampoo. About 2 months ago I stopped into my local HSS, and asked the sales lady what to get for the terrible breakage I was experiencing at the nape of my hair which she said probably came from my hat and scarf. Well the sales lady who was dominican recommended KUZ to me both the shampoo and the conditioner. She said, "Now listen Mommie I see you in here all the time buying all kinds of stuff, buy this and stick with it and see how it works for you". So that is what I'm trying to do. I have been pretty happy with it so far. 

I condition with KUZ Restructuring Cream. I sit with that in for 15 - 20 min. under the dryer. Recently I added Kerastase Resistance Ciment Anti-Usure which is like a rinse, the directions say leave on 3 min. then rinse, so I leave it on for 5 - 10. (I'm not to sure how I like it as I just started using it, but I do know that sucker cost nearly $40 bucks, so I'm sure going to give it a try) 

Leave-In: Salerm Biomarine *or* Salerm 21. I also use Salerm Biokera Restructuring Treatment for end, KUZ Growth Regenerator on scalp, and Alter Ego Bio Styling on scalp.

I've also started taking vitamins daily - B-12 2500mg, Flax Oil 1000 mg, Biotin 2500 mcg, Vitamin E 800 iu and One A Day Women's with Calcium


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 16, 2008)

Sorry I forgot to post my current pic.







Hope this works


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 16, 2008)

^^ You have nice hair.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 16, 2008)

apemay1969 said:


> I know I need to reply and support you guys more but I gotta tell you how wack I treated my hair yesterday. I wore it out - first of all. I put a clip in it that I played with all night, losing hair every ding dang time I repositioned my strategically placed free fall curls. I forgot to pack my bonnet so I went to bed bare a$$ headed without moisturizing or anything. And then - OMIGOSH, my husband got frisky and got friendly with my 'do. Lawd, I woke up this morning and my hair wouldn't even talk to me. I need a clarify because of the BT, I need a DC because of the dry heat. I need a whipping for being so trifling.
> 
> I am off to beg my hair's forgiveness by putting on a pre-poo and baggying my hair under a wig and going out with my hubby and dance, dance, dance. The heat from my boogying should help a bit till I get back to the hotel.
> 
> ...


 
Oh wow. Thats horrible. But i'm sure your hair will accept your apology. Give it a good DC and some tlc and you two will be back on good terms.


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a question for everyone.

I've been seeing post around the threads that say wrapping your hair isn't any good, I need to find out why. 

I wrap my hair every night. I do however notice that I have breakage in the back of my hair, and it wasn't until lately that I figured it out that it's probably coming from wrapping, because it's happing in the same exact area where I start my wrap. What am I doing wrong!!!!!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 16, 2008)

KLomax said:


> I have seen lots of members w/your type hair...starting where you are right now... achieve tremendous growth(BS & longer) w/ rollersets,bunning(even) flat ironing...perhaps you should take a look at their FOTKI's... find a hair twin or cuzzin and see what's working for them( I know I am always on the look out)...
> 
> Check out these FOTKI's RA(sylver2).....JenniferMD....Anky..all have BEAUTIFUL HAIR(I think they are your hair type)...definitely take a look at the beginning pics...they are truly inspirational....Good luck & happy growing


 
Great idea!!! Thank you....and off I go to stalk some FOTKI's....


----------



## HotRibena (Feb 16, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> I have a question for everyone.
> 
> I've been seeing post around the threads that say wrapping your hair isn't any good, I need to find out why.
> 
> I wrap my hair every night. I do however notice that I have breakage in the back of my hair, and it wasn't until lately that I figured it out that it's probably coming from wrapping, because it's happing in the same exact area where I start my wrap. What am I doing wrong!!!!!


 
Here's a good thread on wrapping.  I believe it has to do with the amount of combing, brushing and manipulation - especially where the wrapping is started.  Some ladies have come up with alternatives or pay close attention to their methods of conditioning and moisturizing to prevent breakage.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=98338&highlight=wrapping


----------



## Ivy_Butter (Feb 16, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> I have a question for everyone.
> 
> I've been seeing post around the threads that say wrapping your hair isn't any good, I need to find out why.
> 
> I wrap my hair every night. I do however notice that I have breakage in the back of my hair, and it wasn't until lately that I figured it out that it's probably coming from wrapping, because it's happing in the same exact area where I start my wrap. What am I doing wrong!!!!!



  In addition to what HotR said, some people find that wrapping their hairs causes one side to thin out.  so they alternate which side the wrap goes each night to avoid this.


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 16, 2008)

HotRibena said:


> Here's a good thread on wrapping. I believe it has to do with the amount of combing, brushing and manipulation - especially where the wrapping is started. Some ladies have come up with alternatives or pay close attention to their methods of conditioning and moisturizing to prevent breakage.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=98338&highlight=wrapping


 

Thanks so much I'm going to check this out right now.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 17, 2008)

*Ladies *

*Someone sent me a PM and Its started out saying how great this thread was and it went on.....*

*One of the things that was bought to my attention was the fact that out of all the ppl that stated they would like to be apart of this challenge only around 6-7 ppl replies to the question in the thread.*

*So I went back and read all the pages from page 1 to the last page and I must admit its true.*

*We have almost 5 ladies per day that say they want to be apart od this challenge and yet when I ask the weekly questions that we all can learn from only 6-7 ladies reply.*

*I ask these questions bc maybe if we see someone that have hair we admire we can see what theyre doing and what we may be able to take away from it.*

*I understand that we all have lives and we get busy and we all cant post 24/7 or even daily but 1 time out of the week im sure is not too much to ask for.*

*Last week I stated we would have a feature of the week just to say thank u to some1 who is very helpful in this thread and I was veryyyyyyy sad that less than 5 ppl said that you or anything to fiya'slovechild even thou she is one of the first person to welcome any new person to join this thread or that post a question or comment.*

*I feel we need to take this serious if we're going to be in this thread/challenge. I said from the start I wanted to be serious and I dont understand why ppl join challenges just to never look back after saying im in.*

*I'm going to give eveyone a chance to get it together and start being apart of this family if thats what you really want. *

*By March 1st when its time to post new progress pics I will go thru this thread from top to bottom and take notes and all the ladies who have only said they were in and never post again or add pics or regimen which was due by feb 1st and right away for anyone who joined after that date I will no longer consider them apart of this challenge and will PM them to let them know.*

*I know that maybe a little harsh but I believe we have to be firm to see results and results is what we want, its the reason we're here.*

*So many ladies here have had results I've only dreamed about and I'm determine for us to be right along with those ladies and heads that future newbies could look up to.*

*This newbie thread have grown so fast and I know its where newbie that maybe will joined years from now will look at for results or info so many others things .*

*I think I got everything off my mind that was building up. Plz feel free to reply or not.*

*I didnt re-read or spell check so sorry if anything was hard to understand*


----------



## miami74 (Feb 17, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Whew!!! I did it, read through all 43 pages of the thread and I soooooooo hope it's not to late for me to join.
> 
> I've been lurking through the forum for about a month and a half now got so obsessed with it that I paid my $5 and joined about 2 weeks or so ago.
> 
> ...


 
_Welcome to our thread!_


----------



## cutenappygrl (Feb 17, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *Ladies *
> 
> *Someone sent me a PM and Its started out saying how great this thread was and it went on.....*
> 
> ...



I know I haven't posted in a while mainly because this thread has exploded in pages and I can't keep up with it, and also I don't really have any progress to share at the moment - mainly some setbacks dealing w/ dandruff and everything. And I don't see a lot of naturals in this thread either.


----------



## SUZIEq (Feb 17, 2008)

That's how I feel too!  The thread has grown so much that if I miss a day or two I can't keep up.  Also, I get a little lost because I would love to see more naturals posting their regimens so I can finally get an idea to fine tune mine.  Most of the regimens are posted by relaxed heads which teaches me so much too!!



cutenappygrl said:


> I know I haven't posted in a while mainly because this thread has exploded in pages and I can't keep up with it, and also I don't really have any progress to share at the moment - mainly some setbacks dealing w/ dandruff and everything. And I don't see a lot of naturals in this thread either.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 17, 2008)

Now I see that the 2 of you are naturals. Posting ur regimen and finding out what each other uses can be helpful. Also sharing what you've learned from exploring the board might be helpful bc sometimes you find things another person may not see. The two of you can be the ones newbies who are natural look to when they come in this thread.

Also if you are having setbacks you should post it we may have ideas that may help you not bc we are relaxed dont mean we dont care about ur natural head bc we do.


----------



## noemi (Feb 17, 2008)

SUZIEq said:


> That's how I feel too! The thread has grown so much that if I miss a day or two I can't keep up. Also, I get a little lost because I would love to see more naturals posting their regimens so I can finally get an idea to fine tune mine. Most of the regimens are posted by relaxed heads which teaches me so much too!!


 

I feel that same.  I try to log on each day and read the questions, but I get so lost with all of the other posts, I just simply lost track.  If you in it, you in it, if not, then don't.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 17, 2008)

noemi said:


> I feel that same. I try to log on each day and read the questions, but I get so lost with all of the other posts, I just simply lost track. If you in it, you in it, if not, then don't.


 
Yup thats exactly my point. I just dont need ppl saying their in just bc they see others doing it thats just taking up space and throwing us off.

This thread is so helpful I see so many ppl getting help and helping each other and it just makes me upset that ppl cant be serious about something so simply as being apart of something or not..


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 17, 2008)

onyxcabelo said:


> I had the same thing happen. Though you can't see it in my siggie, there is a clump of hair in my crown area that just broke off for some reason. Every where else my hair is healthy and strong. *I think what happened with me is I liked to wear my hair in updos with hairsticks and clips, and most of the time it was after I would wash my hair. I think doing this on wet hair was just too much and it started to pull and stretch and then break this clump of hair. I no longer do this and my hair in that are is finally starting to come back, but it does NOT grow as fast as the rest of my hair. On me, this area has got to be my most fragile area, so I have learned to really be gentle with it and even when I'm detangling I'm extra careful not to pull and just really take my time with that area*, otherwise, it just doesn't seem to be able to take it. Oh, and moisture, moisture, moisture really seemed to help in my case.
> 
> Please let us know how the Dove-nutri serum body lotion works for you.


 
My hair is EXACTLY like this!! Last year I grew my hair out from SL to almost APL by bunning after washing andwearing in a protective stlye for 80% of the time. The rest of my hair grew like gangbusters, but the crown was so jacked, I had to get layers (Some of which I am still growing out now). The key for me it to moisturize that section seprately, adding a little more of whatever -whenever I put something on my hair and checking it for breakage religiously. I also stopped bunning wet as this seemed to add some stress on that portion of my hair for whatever reason. I now do all my protective styles _after_ my hair has dried...If I see something going on I don't like, I back-track and figure out exactly what it was that the crown area didn't like. It's getting SO much better now that I have really been focusing on it!


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 

Happy Sunday!....I wanted to say thanks for all for the warm welcomes, I really appreciate it.  I feel like I belong here, on some of the other threads I felt a little out of my league/out of place.

Sitting here under the dryer now DCing.  Of course I have to report that I changed up my reg this go round.  When I washed my hair last Wednesday it wasn't really bangin the way it was the past couple of time, it felt a little dry and brittle, still had a decent shine but not as soft.  Soooooo after reading around the forum and checking out "helathytextures" and reading some of Sistaslick's articles on dry hair I think what was happening was that I was over doing it on the protein. The KUZ products have wheat protein in them, and I was DCing with Cholesterol all twice a week for the past 2 weeks.  

This time I went the moisture route I have a moisture reconstructor conditioner by "AtOne" and their moisture shampoo.  So I DC'd with the reconstructor mixed with Nexus Humetress under the dryer for 1 hr.  Will shampoo, and follow with a JoJoba Oil hot oil treatment for 30 min under the dryer  Hope it makes a difference.  I'll keep you posted


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 17, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> I have a question for everyone.
> 
> I've been seeing post around the threads that say wrapping your hair isn't any good, I need to find out why.
> 
> I wrap my hair every night. I do however notice that I have breakage in the back of my hair, and it wasn't until lately that I figured it out that it's probably coming from wrapping, because it's happing in the same exact area where I start my wrap. What am I doing wrong!!!!!


 
I wrap, but try to switch it up.  Like one day I will go counterclockiwse and start in the back wrapping.  The next night, I will wrap clockwise and start on the side or something.   I definitely alternate directions and where I start wrapping form each night to minimize stress on that section.  I have also heard of a cross wrap, but haven't tried it yet.  Maybe you can do a search on the baord for the cross wrap technique?


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 17, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *Ladies *
> 
> *Someone sent me a PM and Its started out saying how great this thread was and it went on.....*
> 
> ...


 
I feel you.  It's hard for me to keep up with all the new ladies joining.  I used to try to say Hello and Welcome, but it was hard to do once so many ladies started joining.  I hope no one feels slighted.

I think the title of the post "Newbies...All r Welcome" and the thread length is what's continuing to draw folks in.  They are like...whew, if so many ladies are in this thing, I want to join, too!!

Are you going to post a new listing of the thread participants on March 1?

Thanks, as the OP ("original poster", for my fellow newbies) for this thread, you have done a GREAT job of keeping us in line and all together!   Thanks again, I know it's a lot to keep up with.


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks "FindingMe".  I'm definitely going to start the alternate direction.  Yesterday, that was part of my mission.  While on "healthytextures" (HotRibena provided me a link to a wrapping thread here on LHCF and it lead me to to the site......Thanks) I saw a tutorial by Macherieamour on wrapping, and I think I'm going to try this technique for a while, along with the alternate wrapping, will see where it gets me.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 17, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Happy Sunday!....I wanted to say thanks for all for the warm welcomes, I really appreciate it. I feel like I belong here, on some of the other threads I felt a little out of my league/out of place.
> 
> ...


 
Good for U!  That's what I would have suggested, ty to add more moisture into your regi.  Girl, I be reading SistaSlick and Macherie info like textbooks!  

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 17, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I feel you. It's hard for me to keep up with all the new ladies joining. I used to try to say Hello and Welcome, but it was hard to do once so many ladies started joining. I hope no one feels slighted.
> 
> I think the title of the post "Newbies...All r Welcome" and the thread length is what's continuing to draw folks in. They are like...whew, if so many ladies are in this thing, I want to join, too!!
> 
> ...


 
Thank you, Im trying but its so hard when u have ladies joining jus bc and I this this thread have a lot of good info here so I woudnt want to just leave it behind and never look back and just start another one. Im thinking I will have a new and final list of participants on march 1 and that will be it. I also wouldnt want to turn my back on anyone who is serious and wants to join us so after the march 1st list the only way to be in this challenge is to pm me and I will see if all the original ladies are fine with adding whoever will be new from that point on.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 17, 2008)

*So I have to tell you ladies what I tried today*


*I did a clarifying poo for the first time today with ORS Aloe Shampoo*
*Followed by Keracare moisturizing shampoo*
*I DC'd with for 1 hour and a half *
*then con. with Herbal Essences Break's Over conditioner. My hair *
*feels so soft and like never b4 this is the best thing I have everrrrrr done to me hair.*

*Ladies you have got to try this conditioner it is yummy  and gave my hair so much slip that I kept running the water over my hair thinking the conditioner didnt wash out, when it clearly did 5 mins ago. *

*This conditioner left my NG so soft it feels like I have a Jheri curl *

*If you never try anything I suggest plz try this conditioner. I got it for 2.94. Im still in shock and cant stop looking at my hair.*


----------



## bellebebe (Feb 17, 2008)

I've signed up and I've put braids in my hair. I will reveal it in 3 months. I'm taking very  good care of it so, I'm sure I'll get good results.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 17, 2008)

bellebebe said:


> I've signed up and I've put braids in my hair. I will reveal it in 3 months. I'm taking very good care of it so, I'm sure I'll get good results.


 
Just stop by once in a while to show ur support and just to tell how ur caring for ur hair while its in braids


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies! I realize that I haven't posted in a few days and to be very frank I am slightly embarrased because I thought I could use my sisters digital camera to take pictures, but she conveniently can't "find it". So, I've been shopping around for one in my area and it seems as if all of the camera's that are reasonably priced are out of stock. One of the sales guys made a comment that it was "tax season" and most stores are out.  Interesting, but whatever.

Needless to say, I am settling for sending you guys a few from my camera phone (I know...I think it's really ghetto too, but I gotta do what I gotta do to start this process.)

Anyway, I thought that I would be able to get my ends trimmed this weekend, but it didn't happen. Currently I am wearing my hair in a fall, with my natural hair braided underneath. My hair is 4a/b natural and lawd it's a challenge!!

Hopefully you can see the pics okay. Be gentle with the feedback, I'm a lil camera shy...tis why I shadow'd my face!


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, my bath robe looks a lil janky!!


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 17, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> Wow, my bath robe looks a lil janky!!


 
Its not bad and ur progress pics didnt come out bad


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 17, 2008)

I really appreciate your kindness.  I can't wait to start seeing progress.


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 17, 2008)

OK, ladies, I think my hair is addicted to KUZ....... Hi my name is Nona, and my hair is a KUZ addict  

Well as I said in my earlier post, today I wanted to focus on moisture treatments because my hair was feeling a bit dry. I DC'd with moisture, shampooed with moisture, did a general conditioner with another moisture conditioner by Salerem - Deep Impact Mascarilla Tratamiento (decided not to do the JoJoba hot oil treatment), when I rinsed my hair felt like guitar strings. I was like straw, I proceeded to put in all my leave in conditioners and still nothing. Does anyone have an idea what happened?

Well I got a little upset, cause I knew I could no roll my hair like this, there would be too much breakage . I went and grabbed my KUZ shampoo and conditioner and went to work, I didn't let the conditioner sit, it was more of a conditioner rinse. I swear.....no lie....when I put that shampoo on my hair, I heard a sigh of relief.  My hair immediately lapped that stuff up, it got soft and silky without a second thought.

I'm under the dryer now so I don't know what the end result will be, but I know my hair laughed hard at that moisture routine I thought I was going to put it through today, and said "GIMME my KUZ" . 

I read a thread today about Dove's Intense Moisture conditioner, so I think I'm going to pick sum up, and on my next wash day, I'm going to use that as my DC, and stick with my KUZ as my shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## Ivy_Butter (Feb 18, 2008)

I did my weekly wash and DC today but I tried something different.  I read someone say that the DC their hair for 15 minutes, then apply more conditioner to the ends and line of demarcation, sit under the dryer for 15 more minutes, then apply DC to ends and line of demarcation, and sit under the dryer for an additional 15 minutes.  This is suppose to help the DC penetrate your hair more (I think).  so I tried it today.  I also read rinsing your hair with cold water helps to close the hair shaft (or something). So after rinsing out my DC I did one last rinse with cold water.  I think it worked well.  I will continue this for a while to see if my hair responds.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 18, 2008)

Does anyone in this challenge use Queen Helene's Hot Oil Treatment? I tried it this weekend and i'm having mixed feelings on it. What are your  thoughts for those who use it?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 18, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Does anyone in this challenge use Queen Helene's Hot Oil Treatment? I tried it this weekend and i'm having mixed feelings on it. What are your thoughts for those who use it?


 
I have never tried the Hot Oil but I love the Cholesterol....what did or didnt you like?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 18, 2008)

Ivy_Butter said:


> I did my weekly wash and DC today but I tried something different. I read someone say that the DC their hair for 15 minutes, then apply more conditioner to the ends and line of demarcation, sit under the dryer for 15 more minutes, then apply DC to ends and line of demarcation, and sit under the dryer for an additional 15 minutes. This is suppose to help the DC penetrate your hair more (I think). so I tried it today. I also read rinsing your hair with cold water helps to close the hair shaft (or something). So after rinsing out my DC I did one last rinse with cold water. I think it worked well. I will continue this for a while to see if my hair responds.


 
I may try this I read it on...????....cant think of her name but her hair is growing great! I tried the steam towel method that she talks about and it was the bomb.....may add this one toooooo.....


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 18, 2008)

After taking my weave out along with some hair  I am still perplexed about what to do with my hair , I think I am going back to the daily cowashing with 2 or 3 weekly deep conditions 1 being a light protien. I am re-working a regimen cause I am not doing the weave thing again unless I go to the salon.

 I read the crown and glory method for braiding http://www.growafrohairlong.com/ and I could do the the daily cowashing....we will see...I am talking with a woman that may be doing my braids if I cant do it myself...i am going to try the DIY first.....wish me luck!!


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 18, 2008)

SUZIEq said:


> That's how I feel too! The thread has grown so much that if I miss a day or two I can't keep up. Also, I get a little lost because I* would love to see more naturals posting their regimens* so I can finally get an idea to fine tune mine. Most of the regimens are posted by relaxed heads which teaches me so much too!!


 

I'm with both of you; I'm very natural. I am having a very very hard time understanding my hair; what it likes and what it doesn't like because I am so new to hair care and have nothing to compare it to. I have had braids for over a year now and before the braids I _always_ had a relaxer, so I don't know what is to be expected for natural hair, and what is not working.... Friday night I spent some one- on- one time with my hair ...

(I don't have the products in front of me, so I'm going by memory)

Pre poo: Motions moisturizing co and *Olive Oil* for 20 minutes
Shampoo: Keracare hydrating shampoo 1X
Co: keracare humecto under dryer for 15 minutes
*ACV rinse*
ApHogee leave in cond
Moisturize with Elasta QP Mango Butter
*Twist hair with Fantasia IC Olive Oil styling Gel*
Dryer for 20 minutes. 
Untwist!

(The things in bold are new for me)

Since I don't have a Fotki yet (gotta work on that ASAP ) , I will just put a few pics up here of the process...

My hair was very very soft and easy to do and I attribute that to the extra conditioning. I *do* have a lot of little tight curls all over my house; it seemed like everywhere I walked I left a trail of kinks behind . So I am a bit concerned about losing that much hair.... I really see the value of having a hair journal so that I can compare my reactions to each wash. From what I can remember , the last time I washed my hair, it was pretty dry and a bit more challenging to twist. 

I must say, I enjoy having my hair like this . I know its protective, because it requires minimal manipulation, and I think it looks (suprisingly) cute! In the morning I carefully moisturize with Mango Butter and then seal with Olive Oil spray (hope I'm doing this right!)


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 18, 2008)

akimat001 said:


> After *taking my weave out along with some hair*  I am still perplexed about what to do with my hair , I think I am *going back to the daily cowashing with 2 or 3 weekly deep conditions 1 being a light protien*. I am re-working a regimen cause I am not doing the weave thing again unless I go to the salon.
> 
> I read the crown and glory method for braiding http://www.growafrohairlong.com/ and I could do the the daily cowashing....we will see...I am talking with a woman that may be doing my braids if I cant do it myself...i am going to try the DIY first.....wish me luck!!


 
I had braids for a long time and nothing is worse than cutting a braid *too* short and realizing that half of your length is still in that braid on the floor 

You said you were going to *go back* to daily co-washes and DC 2-3 times a week, so I am assuming you did it before and it worked well for you. I was wondering if that is too much DC? Is it possible to DC too much, or is that something that ones hair can never get enough of?


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 18, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> I'm with both of you; I'm very natural. I am having a very very hard time understanding my hair; what it likes and what it doesn't like because I am so new to hair care and have nothing to compare it to. I have had braids for over a year now and before the braids I _always_ had a relaxer, so I don't know what is to be expected for natural hair, and what is not working.... Friday night I spent some one- on- one time with my hair ...
> 
> (I don't have the products in front of me, so I'm going by memory)
> 
> ...


 

ur hair looks very nice n the sheen I like the way it turned out all together


----------



## Galadriel (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies!

I've been trying to find what works for me concerning breakage (it's driving me crazy!). If anyone else is dealing with this, perhaps this can help:

--I co-washed with a moisturizing conditioner
--gently towel-dried my hair
--sprayed some African Pride leave-in hair spray (very good detangler and moisturizer IMO)
--I FINGER COMBED my hair instead of using my wide tooth comb, adding NTM and Oyin's Burnt Sugar Pomade (since this has natural oils in it, I didn't feel the need to use extra oil to seal)
--I actually remembered to use my BT
--I gently put my hair in an updo

After I was done, I only noticed one or two hairs on the bathroom counter and absolutely NO hairs on my shoulders. I'm going to keep doing this.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 18, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I've been trying to find what works for me concerning breakage (it's driving me crazy!). If anyone else is dealing with this, perhaps this can help:
> 
> ...


 
How is BT working 4 u? Im thinking of getting it but I have soo many things that I'm trying I just dont want to spent anymore unless its a must have


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi Natural ladies!  I'm glad to see it's a few sprinkles posting.  I need help with my regimen too!  Lately I've been doing the following and my hair never seems like it's getting enough moisture:

This is what I do 2x's per week

Pre-poo w/EVOO & Honey overnight.  I think it's working okay, but I think it could be better

Co-Wash & DC with Nexxus Humectus.  I don't think this is enough moisture for my hair but it's what I have.  BTW I dc for 1 hour under dryer.

Gently finger and shampoo comb my hair and moisturize with Kids Organic Moisturizer and Detangler, Carefree Curl Gold and seal with Castor Oil.  The KOMD is okay, but again...what I have.  I tried using Glycerin and water, but I think I used to much and my hair started breaking like crazy.  

I gently brain my hair into about 6 box braids.  

I've been wearing wigs and falls lately so, my hair sees no heat.  

The main problem is that my hair will not get soft and moist!!  Sometimes it feels like wire near my roots.  Any advise is welcome.  Please help a sista out!!

Ivy


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 18, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> I had braids for a long time and nothing is worse than cutting a braid *too* short and realizing that half of your length is still in that braid on the floor
> 
> You said you were going to *go back* to daily co-washes and DC 2-3 times a week, so I am assuming you did it before and it worked well for you. I was wondering if that is too much DC? Is it possible to DC too much, or is that something that ones hair can never get enough of?


 
I know the hair cutting is the worst , but I am going to be real careful and be sure that the stylist understands my concerns.  

Yes, in early January when I started to be serious about hair care I co-washed everyday with Suave Humectant, air dried a bit oiled my scalp with MTG (now I am going to use MN mix) and braided one braid and sealed the ends with Cantu Shea butter, tied on my scarf and went to bed. I noticed thickening and some growth in three weeks.  I am just at the point where the wigs are not for me and the weaves will be hard to maintain with this regimen so braids are a good alternative. After the first two months I will access the good vs the bad and decide whats next.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 18, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> Hi Natural ladies! I'm glad to see it's a few sprinkles posting. I need help with my regimen too! Lately I've been doing the following and my hair never seems like it's getting enough moisture:
> 
> This is what I do 2x's per week
> 
> ...


 

Hey Ivy, Girl this is the trial and error stage...we will all be Ms. Advice before long, what I like is the Cantu Shea butter, it has my hair feeling silky and soft. I use it on my damp ends and tuck the braid under. Are you covering your hair with something (silk or satin scarf) before you put on your hair pieces? I also bought the NTM, I like it for the most part but I am loving the Cantu Shea Butter. HTH. Good luck.


----------



## miami74 (Feb 18, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Happy Sunday!....I wanted to say thanks for all for the warm welcomes, I really appreciate it.  I feel like I belong here, on some of the other threads I felt a little out of my league/out of place.
> 
> ...



_U_ I am having a similar problem this weekend.  I did a protein prepoo on Friday wih ORS Hair Mayo, 1 egg & a tip of EVOO for an hour. After I shampoo'd, I did a DC with Keracare Humecto.  My hair came out great in the end, but over the weekend, it just seem to be more dry and brittle, with an increasing amount of breakage.  So, I'm taking a moisture route right now.  I just did a CW and now I'm DC with ORS replenishing pak.  Hope I see better results in the end....


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 18, 2008)

Lookie here ladies.....a hair chart to help of guage where we are in this growing.....


----------



## grownnsexy (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm also joining. I definitely need a lot of support and advice and I will share what I've learned so far from LHCF.
Products I use: Nexxus Emergencee, Humectress, ORS relaxer, CON shampoo, LeKair deep conditioner, Chi Silk, Redken Heat Glide
Aids: Multivitamin, Super B Complex (for overall health)
My future routine: I'm going to try to wash at least 2x/week; I have cornrows in and I'm going to keep them in until April. I want to deep condition weekly and do hot oil treatments. 
Hair Type: I'm not definitely sure  I think 4b

My goals are to find products that work for me, and jump off the pj bandwagon. 

HTH


----------



## grownnsexy (Feb 18, 2008)

akimat001 said:


> Lookie here ladies.....a hair chart to help of guage where we are in this growing.....


 

Thank you for the chart, that will definitely help give me motivation!


----------



## Galadriel (Feb 18, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> How is BT working 4 u? Im thinking of getting it but I have soo many things that I'm trying I just dont want to spent anymore unless its a must have




It's been working great!  I especially like to use it when I'm wearing braids and sew-ins.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 18, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> It's been working great!  I especially like to use it when I'm wearing braids and sew-ins.


 

How long have you been using it and how much growth do you see? I am waiting for my bottle....


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 18, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> It's been working great!  I especially like to use it when I'm wearing braids and sew-ins.


 
Thanx Im 1 press away from getting it.. Do you see growth, thickness or just moisture?


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 18, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> Hi Natural ladies! I'm glad to see it's a few sprinkles posting. I need help with my regimen too! Lately I've been doing the following and my hair never seems like it's getting enough moisture:
> 
> This is what I do 2x's per week
> 
> ...


 
EVOO and Honey sounds goood! Gotta try that! Do you ever try baggying? I've never done it, but it sounds like its a great way to keep you hair moisturized. Also, I have been using the Elasta QP Mango Butter, and  so far I like it....


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 18, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> OK, ladies, I think my hair is addicted to KUZ....... Hi my name is Nona, and my hair is a KUZ addict
> 
> Well as I said in my earlier post, today I wanted to focus on moisture treatments because my hair was feeling a bit dry. I DC'd with moisture, shampooed with moisture, did a general conditioner with another moisture conditioner by Salerem - Deep Impact Mascarilla Tratamiento (decided not to do the JoJoba hot oil treatment), when I rinsed my hair felt like guitar strings. I was like straw, I proceeded to put in all my leave in conditioners and still nothing. Does anyone have an idea what happened?
> 
> ...


 
I have never heard of KUZ. Where do you get it?  Is it expensive?


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 18, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I've been trying to find what works for me concerning breakage (it's driving me crazy!). If anyone else is dealing with this, perhaps this can help:
> 
> ...


 
Be careful putting in an updo wet.  I had a lot of breakage in my crown area from doing that, so I ended up having to cut long layers.  They are growing out, but the hair there was really brittle and dry and not good.  Once I statrted letting my hair dry first and then putting in an updo, the breakage stopped.  It must have been putting stress on my hair or something bc my hair was heavier wet than dry...


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 18, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I've been trying to find what works for me concerning breakage (it's driving me crazy!). If anyone else is dealing with this, perhaps this can help:
> 
> ...


 
YES, I am so sick of seeing little hairs all over the bathroom floor and counter! Glad this worked out for you! What is BT?


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 18, 2008)

akimat001 said:


> Hey Ivy, Girl this is the trial and error stage...we will all be Ms. Advice before long, what I like is the Cantu Shea butter, it has my hair feeling silky and soft. I use it on my damp ends and tuck the braid under. Are you covering your hair with something (silk or satin scarf) before you put on your hair pieces? I also bought the NTM, I like it for the most part but I am loving the Cantu Shea Butter. HTH. Good luck.


 
What's NTM?


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 18, 2008)

So I think my hair is a little thicker now. Still thin but way better than b4. I'm also 9 weeks post so that may be helping. In the past I use to relax every 4 weeks


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 18, 2008)

akimat001 said:


> Lookie here ladies.....a hair chart to help of guage where we are in this growing.....


 
if i can get to MBL, I will be happy!!


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 18, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> So I think my hair is a little thicker now. Still thin but way better than b4. I'm also 9 weeks post so that may be helping. In the past I use to relax every 4 weeks


 
YEP!!  It ABSOLUTELY looks thicker to me!!!  Way to grow, pr3tty!!!


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 18, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> So I think my hair is a little thicker now. Still thin but way better than b4. I'm also 9 weeks post so that may be helping. In the past I use to relax every 4 weeks


 
Looks good and healthy!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 18, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> YEP!! It ABSOLUTELY looks thicker to me!!! Way to grow, pr3tty!!!


 
I have a big smile on my face. Im soo happy

Maybe I shouldve put my b4 cause its sooo far back in the thread. 

The link is after






This is before


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 18, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> Looks good and healthy! Keep up the good work.


 
Thanx its a long way coming and even longer to go and Im so happy I get to share it with ppl who cares


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 18, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> So I think my hair is a little thicker now. Still thin but way better than b4. I'm also 9 weeks post so that may be helping. In the past I use to relax every 4 weeks


 
OKay, I had to go back and edit my comment after seeing the before pic. WOW! you hair looks really good! YAY!!! 
What are the biggest differences in your regimen now and what you were doing before?


----------



## noemi (Feb 18, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I have a big smile on my face. Im soo happy
> 
> Maybe I shouldve put my b4 cause its sooo far back in the thread.
> 
> ...


 

WOW! You have some length girly!  What was your pre LHCF regimen?


----------



## miami74 (Feb 18, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> So I think my hair is a little thicker now. Still thin but way better than b4. I'm also 9 weeks post so that may be helping. In the past I use to relax every 4 weeks



Nice hair.  Looks full and thick


----------



## miami74 (Feb 18, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> EVOO and Honey sounds goood! Gotta try that! Do you ever try baggying? I've never done it, but it sounds like its a great way to keep you hair moisturized. Also, I have been using the Elasta QP Mango Butter, and  so far I like it....



How do you use the Elasta QP Mango Butter?  I put it on the ends of my hair each night.


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes, I wanna know how you guys are using that Mango Butter as well.  I swear I am the biggest PJ!  

Can someone tell me what is NTM or MTM?  I do use a wig cap, but I think Pr3tty asked me if I use one.  What is it and how does it help the cause?


----------



## HotRibena (Feb 18, 2008)

cocopuff06:  BT is Boundless Tresses, a product sold by one of the forum members (naturallady)...her site is www.growthspecifics.com

 ivyquietstorm:  NTM is the Neutrogena Triple Moisture line of products


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanx ladies.. I really appreciate it.

This is long.... Had to get this off my chest

Before I was treating my hair soooo bad. I've always had fine thin hair. I never DC ever. When I would go to the hairdresser I was beg her not to make me DC... Can you believe that? then I would blow dry always That was my fav. I would also relax every 4 weeks.

All that time Ive never cared I would put a weave in and called it a day.

The Summer before last Summer was the worst. This is what happened.....

I went out to eat with DH and saw a lady with shoulder length hair black with pink in the front (I would say her bangs but longer than bangs). Now pink is my fav. color. Loveeeeee Pink so me being stupid couldnt stop looking and talking about it. 

I talked about this girl for weeks. My hair was shoulder length and in ok condition. I went to my stylist and told her what I saw and wanted. She said ok and sent me to get the colors to make it pink. WHY OH WHY DIDNT SHE TRY TO STOP ME. This fool (Im getting angry thinking about it) put bleach or whatever you call it in my hair and put me under the dryer. She said this would make my hair white to take the pink. 

Me not knowing anythink about hair let her do this. The bleach ran all over my head so now not only are the bangs I wanted in the first place bleached but all down the middle and back. She put the pink on it that she told me to get and it turned out bright red.

She tried to get it to pink and it didnt work. I went home and cried for two days straight. I would touch my hair and it would come all out in my hand. I went to someone else who rinsed it brown and cut it all off every drop. I had less than an inch of hair summer b4 last summer. 

I started to get braids which I would have to pay so much for bc they said my hair was so short. I did braid for a couple of months. I went back to the first lady that did this to my hair I just dont learn. She started to tel me how much my hair was growing back. She never once said anything about the color she did. 

she would do my weave and leave the top out to cover the weave. My hair grew back from her weaving it and guess what the last weave she did she permed my edges and left me sitting there for 30 mins with perm on my edges. When she washed the perm from my edges I had cuts all over the sides. So now my right side was completely gone no hair.

I guess I finally learned my lesson and stop going to her. I went back to the Africans and did half styles and that got my hair back to my  starting pic. 

My left side is still not like the right but Im working on it and the front of my hair that was always left out is still very think and the shortest. 

I had 2 relaxers since and they were 4 weeks apart after that I decided to start taking care of my hair and thats when I found this site. 

Since finding this site Im 9 weeks post, I DC every week and I protect my hair and sides. I baby my hair and now I can clearly see and feel the difference.

OH yea and almost $400.00 in products later, which I dont regret.

Now I do my hair by myself and will maybe let my mom help with my relaxer.


----------



## HotRibena (Feb 18, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> Yes, I wanna know how you guys are using that Mango Butter as well. I swear I am the biggest PJ! [/quote





ivyQuietstorm said:


> I primarily use it after I airdry to infuse moisture into my hair. I also use it daily on the ends of my braids that get tucked away under my half wig and on my edges to smooth them down without flakes or stiffness.


----------



## sheca (Feb 18, 2008)

*Hey, I wanna join in

I am doing a deep condition 3 nights a week with nexxus humectress (not too too fond of it...its like my hair eats it up), i LOVE jojoba oil (its perfect for my hair), i use the tonic and the vit in my siggy EVERY MORNING

**I'm still having issues loading the pics from my camera to my computer....hopin to get this fixed in about a week***

Any suggestions for a maybe heavier conditioner???*


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 18, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> Yes, I wanna know how you guys are using that Mango Butter as well. I swear I am the biggest PJ!
> 
> Can someone tell me what is NTM or MTM? I do use a wig cap, but I think Pr3tty asked me if I use one. What is it and how does it help the cause?


 
I just started using it, maybe a week ago because I have heard so many people talkin it about it on here (thats the PJ in me trying to come out! 

I just put some in the palm of my hands and carefully put it on my ends, I say carefully because I don't want to mess up this twistout! . I usually do it when I wake up and then put my satin cap back on and take a shower. They I spray with Olive Oil sheen (thats my attempt to seal..)


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 18, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Thanx ladies.. I really appreciate it.
> 
> This is long.... Had to get this off my chest
> 
> ...


 
WOW, Pr3tty, you have come a looong way. The parts that I bolded are the parts that are oh too familiar to me. I always prefered the blowdryer, "didn't have time" to deep condition, relaxer every 4-6 weeks, a slave to heat . And I also had a stylist who didn't tell me when things weren't a good idea for my hair. She only commented on it after she jacked it up  "Yea you're hair is fallin out because of that color and relaxer we did 4 weeks ago and this texturizer we just put in today"  And at this time I was getting weaves with the top and the sides of my hair left out and they suffered. Needless to say, I stopped going to that chick, and kept my hair braided by the Africans for a year.... So here we all are, trying to figure it out...


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 18, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> WOW, Pr3tty, you have come a looong way. The parts that I bolded are the parts that are oh too familiar to me. I always prefered the blowdryer, "didn't have time" to deep condition, relaxer every 4-6 weeks, a slave to heat . And I also had a stylist who didn't tell me when things weren't a good idea for my hair. She only commented on it after she jacked it up  "Yea you're hair is fallin out because of that color and relaxer we did 4 weeks ago and this texturizer we just put in today"  And at this time I was getting weaves with the top and the sides of my hair left out and they suffered. Needless to say, I stopped going to that chick, and kept my hair braided by the Africans for a year.... So here we all are, trying to figure it out...


 
Yup.. I'm so happy to be learning so much and sometimes I get so angry when I think back at all the bad things I did to my hair. We live and we learn. I think some stylist just care about the money cause if not they can refuse to do something they know will leave u bold.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 18, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Thanx ladies.. I really appreciate it.
> 
> This is long.... Had to get this off my chest
> 
> ...


 

oooohhhh, girl.  I am *SOOO* glad you are now a member of LHCF!  That testimony makes your after pic all that much more impactful!  Your hair really does look great!!!  Careful with the relaxers- get one that has the color coded neutralizing shampoo-- That helps me a lot as an DIYer!  I am also going to try the "sprush" Galadriel mentioned from her texlax post, as it should help make the application more precise.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 18, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> oooohhhh, girl.  I am *SOOO* glad you are now a member of LHCF! That testimony makes your after pic all that much more impactful! Your hair really does look great!!! Careful with the relaxers- get one that has the color coded neutralizing shampoo-- That helps me a lot as an DIYer! I am also going to try the "sprush" Galadriel mentioned from her texlax post, as it should help make the application more precise.


 
Thanx Finding Me....I was thinking about that I have to find it.. Which one r u using?


----------



## KLomax (Feb 18, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> What's NTM?


 
Neutrogena Triple Moisture...last week I purchased the NTM Silk Touch Leave In Cream ($7.99 @ Walgreens)after a very drying rollerset that left my ends crunchy.. then I sealed w/EVOO...I think I like it...It resolved the crunchiness!!!


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 18, 2008)

This is our 500th post...

We sure talk alot lol


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 18, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I have a big smile on my face. Im soo happy
> 
> Maybe I shouldve put my b4 cause its sooo far back in the thread.
> 
> ...


 

Grow girl grow, it is thick....we are working this hair thing!!!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 18, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> What's NTM?


Neutrogena Triple Moisture. I think I like the Cantu Shea Butter better, I used in on my DD hair after a friend recommended it.  I will use the NTM until its gone on one of these chicks hair in the house but the Cantu has been a God send.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 18, 2008)

miami74 said:


> How do you use the Elasta QP Mango Butter? I put it on the ends of my hair each night.


 

PJ alert! PJ alert! I love the mango butter, I used it on my DD's hair it helps smooth the edges since mommy is doing the right things and not using gel.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 18, 2008)

akimat001 said:


> Grow girl grow, it is thick....we are working this hair thing!!!


 
yes we r n im loving it


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 18, 2008)

We need a weekly question.....

If you could wake up with perfect hair what would it look like?
How long do you think it will take you to reach dream hair?
What steps are you taking to get there?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 18, 2008)

Here are mine..
If you could wake up with perfect hair what would it look like? it would be jet black and bra strap length, why because I think that is a managable length that I could handle, also it would add to my cuteness factor!! 
How long do you think it will take you to reach dream hair? I think that with proper hair care and consistency I will reach this goal in two years
What steps are you taking to get there? I joined LHCF, I am stretching my relaxers to prevent overlapping and overprocessing, I am experimenting with growth aids and products to find what my hair likes. I am going to use the Crown and Glory method so I know that I am on the way to loooonnnnnggggg hhhhuuuuurrrr!!!!


----------



## Ivy_Butter (Feb 18, 2008)

My answers:



akimat001 said:


> We need a weekly question.....
> If you could wake up with perfect hair what would it look like?  healthy, bsl, shiny, moist, did I say healthy?
> How long do you think it will take you to reach dream hair? I'll go with akima and say two years.
> What steps are you taking to get there?  Keeping my hair moisturized, taking vitamins, eating better,  doing protective styling, using growth aids, staying committed, taking my time and making wise choices for my hair.  Learning about proper haircare and needs.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 18, 2008)

The reason I didnt do the question of the week this week is bc this thread is getting really big and I wanted to give every1 a week to catch up on the pages they didnt get to yet. I seen a lot of questions with no answers yet.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 18, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> The reason I didnt do the question of the week this week is bc this thread is getting really big and I wanted to give every1 a week to catch up on the pages they didnt get to yet. I seen a lot of questions with no answers yet.


 
Did you want to be the only person that asked a 'question of the week'? I will delete the question if it makes you feel more comfortable as the OP of this thread....let me know.....


----------



## chebaby (Feb 18, 2008)

i want to be in. 
i think my hair is about 3b or c maybe. and it is about a half an inch from apl.
my hair is not thick at all because of relaxers but i've been using carols daughter smm and that helps get it thick. also i've ordered the jamaican black castor oil. cant wait for that to come. my hair is healthy in my opinion but i want mbl and more thickness. i go to the salon once a month so i dont shampoo or condition myself. i stretch my relaxer about 4 to 6 months and almost never get alot of shedding and breakage. so i dont understand why pple get breakage when they stretch(can someone explain). but i keep my hands in my hair so i bought some mizani and that knocked the little shedding out.
products i will use:

*pre poo*: spectrum coconut oil
*three times a week*: mizani h2o night time treatment(love this)
*morning moisturizer*: elasta qp mango butter 
*seal with*: carols daughter lisa's hair elixer
*night moisturizer*: right now i have a shea butter and jojoba oil mixture but i ordered package 6 from FNWL and might switch to shealoe
*seal with*:castor and coconut oil
*on my scalp*: i use natural oasis scalp conditioner and carols daughter SMM 

i 'll try to post pics sometime this week


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 18, 2008)

akimat001 said:


> Did you want to be the only person that asked a 'question of the week'? I will delete the question if it makes you feel more comfortable as the OP of this thread....let me know.....


 
Not at all this is all our thread. I was replying to you saying we should have a question of the week. A pages b4 this we were talking about the ladies saying they couldnt keep up with the thread bc it was getting so big. I was gonna not post any new questions until every1 got a chance to catch up. Its seems to me like we r just reading the last page bc we're moving so fast. So again its not about who asked question I love when every1 is talking n active I just want it to be every1. I want us to be all on the same page and from what im reading we're not.

I understand where u were coming from with the weekly question though... hope that cleared it up


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 18, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I have a big smile on my face. Im soo happy
> 
> Maybe I shouldve put my b4 cause its sooo far back in the thread.
> 
> ...


 
Girl, keep up what your doing, because you hair has gotten alot thicker.  Congratulations!


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 18, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Girl, keep up what your doing, because you hair has gotten alot thicker. Congratulations!


awww thank you ... You ladies have my cheeks hurting from smiling so hard


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 18, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I have never heard of KUZ. Where do you get it? Is it expensive?


 
I picked it up at my local BSS. It's a Dominican product, and the PJ that I am, never saw it before, until the sales lady recommended it to me, for the breakage I was experiencing. No it's like I see the stuff all over the place . 

Price wise it's up there. I paid $12.99 for the shampoo, and $15.99 for the con. But for me I see it's really working, seems to be doing something good for my hair. 

I think that last time I washed I just left it on there too long, I'm not going to DC with the conditioner anymore, I'll probably just leave it on for about 10 min under a plastic cap and was out.


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 18, 2008)

So when I went out today I picked up the Dove Intense Moisturizing condish, and the Lacio leave in condish, I've been seeing so many post about them that the PJ in me said give it a try.  

So my Wednesday wash will consist of, DC on dry hair with the Dove, wash with my KUZ shampoo, condish 5-10 min with the KUZ condish, condish rinse with the Kerastase Vita-Ciment, wash out, use the Lacio  and roller set and finish off with the Alter Ego.  I'll let you guys know how it works out.


----------



## Galadriel (Feb 18, 2008)

akimat001 said:


> How long have you been using it and how much growth do you see? I am waiting for my bottle....




I've been using it for nearly three months (but mind you I haven't been entirely consistent). I had a sew-in up until a couple of weeks ago, and I useds the BT when I had my sew-in. When I took it out, I noticed at least 2 in. of growth (my crown grows the fastest). It made my scalp feel refreshed while I had the sew-in, and I had pretty good growth. Now if I can just use it more consistently, I think I'd be getting even better results!


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 18, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> So when I went out today I picked up the Dove Intense Moisturizing condish, and the Lacio leave in condish, I've been seeing so many post about them that the PJ in me said give it a try.
> 
> So my Wednesday wash will consist of, DC on dry hair with the Dove, wash with my KUZ shampoo, condish 5-10 min with the KUZ condish, condish rinse with the Kerastase Vita-Ciment, wash out, use the Lacio and roller set and finish off with the Alter Ego. I'll let you guys know how it works out.


 
I love Lacio..


----------



## Galadriel (Feb 18, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Be careful putting in an updo wet.  I had a lot of breakage in my crown area from doing that, so I ended up having to cut long layers.  They are growing out, but the hair there was really brittle and dry and not good.  Once I statrted letting my hair dry first and then putting in an updo, the breakage stopped.  It must have been putting stress on my hair or something bc my hair was heavier wet than dry...




Great advice, FindingMe! I'll definitely make sure to do an updo with drier hair


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 18, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> I've been using it for nearly three months (but mind you I haven't been entirely consistent). I had a sew-in up until a couple of weeks ago, and I useds the BT when I had my sew-in. When I took it out, I noticed at least 2 in. of growth (my crown grows the fastest). It made my scalp feel refreshed while I had the sew-in, and I had pretty good growth. Now if I can just use it more consistently, I think I'd be getting even better results!


 
OMG Ima order it... I just cant control myself


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey, tell me whatchu think? This is my daughter's hair 10 weeks post. Since we are progressively stretching we will do 12 weeks next relaxer. She is not seeing the progress. I do but I may be biased.....


----------



## Galadriel (Feb 18, 2008)

If you could wake up with perfect hair what would it look like? My perfect head of hair would be wavy, shiny, and HEALTHY mid-back length hair. 
How long do you think it will take you to reach dream hair? I'm estimating it might take me another year if I'm consistent with a good regimen and protective styling.
What steps are you taking to get there? Staying away from products and practices that are harmful to my hair, taking care of my hair with a good regimen and protective styling, and concentrating on my overall health.


----------



## Galadriel (Feb 18, 2008)

chebaby said:


> i want to be in.
> i think my hair is about 3b or c maybe. and it is about a half an inch from apl.
> my hair is not thick at all because of relaxers but i've been using carols daughter smm and that helps get it thick. also i've ordered the jamaican black castor oil. cant wait for that to come. my hair is healthy in my opinion but i want mbl and more thickness. i go to the salon once a month so i dont shampoo or condition myself. i stretch my relaxer about 4 to 6 months and almost never get alot of shedding and breakage. so i dont understand why pple get breakage when they stretch(can someone explain). but i keep my hands in my hair so i bought some mizani and that knocked the little shedding out.
> products i will use:
> ...



Welcome Chebaby!


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 18, 2008)

If you could wake up with perfect hair what would it look like? I would have healthy, shinny, bouncy BSL hair, anything longer would be too much for me...(I think )
How long do you think it will take you to reach dream hair? I think it would take me a year to get there.
What steps are you taking to get there? I am committed to being consistent with good hair care practices.  My goal is to put together the best regime for my hair.  I'm working hard to maintain a proper balance and minimize breakage which will give me the length I'm aiming for.  I've also been sharing what I'm learning with my close friends because everyone should have healthy hair.


----------



## noemi (Feb 18, 2008)

If you could wake up with perfect hair what would it look like?  
*Jet black waist length and natural*
How long do you think it will take you to reach dream hair? *About 2 years give or take a few months.  I want waist length again.  I'm thinking with intense care I can do it 1.5.*
What steps are you taking to get there? *No heat, daily CW, twice weekly DC, vitamins, journaling my progress, protein/moisture balancing products, and PATIENCE!!*

*I know that we ALL can achieve our dream hair with PATIENCE!!*


----------



## miami74 (Feb 18, 2008)

If you could wake up with perfect hair what would it look like? I would have thick, healthy, strong BSL hair
How long do you think it will take you to reach dream hair? I think it would take me 2 years to achieve my dream hair.
What steps are you taking to get there? Find and stick to a hair care regimen that works for me.  Keep a picture journal of my progress and share what I've learned with others.


----------



## FyneNJChic (Feb 18, 2008)

COUNT ME ALL THE WAY IN!! Im cutting all my perm out 2morrow and starting fresh.  LETS DO IT LADIES. Im actually waiting for my MTG to come. So by early next week I should set


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 18, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Neutrogena Triple Moisture...last week I purchased the NTM Silk Touch Leave In Cream ($7.99 @ Walgreens)after a very drying rollerset that left my ends crunchy.. then I sealed w/EVOO...I think I like it...It resolved the crunchiness!!!


 
Funny enough, I HAVE THAT IN MY STASH OF PRODUCTS!!  

I never use it because some of the natural ladies on BHM said "beware of Silicone products" because they are a no-no for hair.  The third ingredient is a cone.  I'll try and find where I read it and post it here.  I am willing to try it.  I paid for it $$$.


----------



## leona2025 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Hi Ladies,*

*The last time I posted was about a week ago and I was very far behind. I've been trying to keep up. If the new question of this week has been asked, I'll have to dig and find it so I can answer it. First I want to ask a question, then I want to vent about my Boyfriend, and last I want to tell you about what's been going on recently with my hair.*

*The question: Are ponytails okay as a protective hair style as long as they aren't supper tight? I wear my hair in a ponytail everyday.*

*The Vent: My boyfriend is so not being supportive. I'm so glad I have you guys. He thinks I am insane because I have been so serious about my hair care lately. He said I bought 100 new hair products and to him my hair looks exactly the same. Then I ask him do he see as much hair on the floor as there use to be. His response? Well that's just because you don't blow dry. When I try out new styles like the donut he says: What the hell is that on your head? Aggravating.*

*Hair progress: I'm going to post some pictures here, but I will be updating my Fotki tonight also. I tried to roller set my hair, but i got a really big head and I couldn't get the rollers in right and my arms were tired, lol. I gave up, but then I decide to try to roller set my ponytail. Below are the results which I love and Even my bf said my hair pretty. I don't have a digital camera yet so pics are with my phone. My bf swears someone is going kill me or steal my identity every time he hears my camera phone snapping away. Then he had the nerve to ask me to go to the store and get him something for his hair because it's dry. I got him some S curl activator. It's all I saw really for guys in Sallys. Then he's starting to use my Organix Shea Butter Shampoo and Conditioner, which I was about to through out because it sucks for my hair.*
*Pics:*
*



*
*



*


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 18, 2008)

^^^^ Your hair looks really nice I like it alot


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 18, 2008)

Leona your hair is beautiful!  It's tough to do the hair thang when you got a man around.  They simply do not understand.  My ex hated all things weave!  Braids, sew-in's, especially wigs and falls.  Good luck in that area.  He'll change his tune when he starts seeing progress.  Then he won't be able to keep his hands out of it.  

Sorry, I don't have much advise on the ponytail.  Perhaps one of the vets can chime in.


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey y'all, I just found this link on *Hair Breakage 101*.  It's some really good info that will help us on our journey.  I wanna post the link, but I'm not sure what the rules are on that kind of thing.  If you are interested, PM me and I'll give you the 411.  

I just want to make sure I'm "compliant" up in here!


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 18, 2008)

*Ladies I ask that for this week we all just go back and read and comment on the pages we havent yet seen. I know as many of u have said both in this thread and by pming that this thread has gotten really big so fast. *

*So for this week unless its a big concern about your hair like something you must ask or share can we just not post anything new.*

*what I mean by that is can we go over the post on the other pages and look those over and maybe comment on those. I think by doing this we will give everyone a chance to catch up.*

*Is this ok with everyone?*


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 18, 2008)

From what Ive learned it seems like ponytails are fine as long as they r not tight and what I try to do is not pull the sides tight or all the way back. I do it down and around. HTH


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 18, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> Hey y'all, I just found this link on *Hair Breakage 101*. It's some really good info that will help us on our journey. I wanna post the link, but I'm not sure what the rules are on that kind of thing. If you are interested, PM me and I'll give you the 411.
> 
> I just want to make sure I'm "compliant" up in here!


 
I dont think there is a problem with posting links Ive seen this done in this thread and other threads as well.


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 18, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *From what Ive learned it seems like ponytails are fine as long as they r not tight and what I try to do is not pull the sides tight* or all the way back. I do it down and around. HTH


 
Yep, that's what I have read too, I think the other thing has something to do with your ends not rubbing against your clothes.


----------



## leona2025 (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for the comments so far ladies. And the only style my bf really likes are the micro braids. He's African and his cousin does my braids. She's really good too. Never does them too tight, but she does complain that I have a big head, lol. Those braids were useless to me because it left most of my natural hair out. Ladies when I went to buy the hair. The Korean man at store lectured me on how I should be proud to have the hair that I've got and don't put braids in it. I just laughed and left cause he didn't have the length I was looking for. Do they sell 20in+ hair in Beauty Supply Store? I get tired of braids really quick and never really leave them up past 5 or 6 weeks. So a total waste of money. Plus it seems easier to take care of without braids. I was contemplating sew in weave. Never had that before.


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 18, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I dont think there is a problem with posting links Ive seen this done in this thread and other threads as well.


 
Aiight, I'm trusting you. Hopefully the admin's don't !

Hairbreakage 101!! 


editted to:  DELETE THE LINK


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 18, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *Ladies I ask that for this week we all just go back and read and comment on the pages we havent yet seen. I know as many of u have said both in this thread and by pming that this thread has gotten really big so fast. *
> 
> *So for this week unless its a big concern about your hair like something you must ask or share can we just not post anything new.*
> 
> ...


 
No more post for the rest of this week?  What if we open another thread and let the new-newbies catch up here?


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 18, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> No more post for the rest of this week? What if we open another thread and let the new-newbies catch up here?


 
I thought about that but I think there is too much good info here. Im not saying I dont want any1 to talk I just think some of us are ahead of others and its only right we give everyone a chance to catch up. I understand not everyone can be on here to read every page in one week and I think we can slow the thread down and wait for them after all they were willing to do this with us

However if you do think its too slow and you've read all 54 pages and want to start your own thread I wouldnt mind. I like having you all here but I just want us to do this 2gether. 

I think giving everyone a week to catch up and all the ladies who are up to date can answer some of the question others will have when they are catching up to us.

Im just trying to meet the needs of everyone


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 18, 2008)

Ok so IvyQuietStorm and I are going to explore while evryone catches up and on Sunday we should have sooo much info so ladies yall better be ready to read read read cause we aint playing. 

Catch up and lets get the ball rolling....

Thanx for the PM Ivy


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 18, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I thought about that but I think there is too much good info here. Im not saying I dont want any1 to talk I just think some of us are ahead of others and its only right we give everyone a chance to catch up. I understand not everyone can be on here to read every page in one week and I think we can slow the thread down and wait for them after all they were willing to do this with us
> 
> However if you do think its too slow and you've read all 54 pages and want to start your own thread I wouldnt mind. I like having you all here but I just want us to do this 2gether.
> 
> ...


 
What about gathering up all the questions on one post and then we respond to ALL the questions listed on that post?


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 18, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I thought about that but I think there is too much good info here. Im not saying I dont want any1 to talk I just think some of us are ahead of others and its only right we give everyone a chance to catch up. I understand not everyone can be on here to read every page in one week and I think we can slow the thread down and wait for them after all they were willing to do this with us
> 
> However if you do think its too slow and you've read all 54 pages and want to start your own thread I wouldnt mind. I like having you all here but I just want us to do this 2gether.
> 
> ...


 
I'm with you 100%.  I think it is very considerate of you to slow the roll for the newbies.  

*ALRIGHT NEW-NEWBIES!  HURRY UP & CATCH UP, 'cause Sunday IT'S GOING TO BE ON!!    See you guys Sunday after church 3pm EST.*

*Ivy*


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 18, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> Aiight, I'm trusting you. Hopefully the admin's don't !
> 
> Hairbreakage 101!!
> 
> ...


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 18, 2008)

akimat001 said:


> What about gathering up all the questions on one post and then we respond to ALL the questions listed on that post?


 
I guess if they have questions.. I just want them to catch up.... For everyone that pm'd me to slow down a bit but you're like Ivy and myself we are shaking our feet waiting for them so we can talkkkkk cause I know we have lots to say lol


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 18, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Ivy I didnt know it was from a different forum now I really dont know gurl lol


 
I'm going to remove it.  Anyone else, PM me if you want the info!  erplexed


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 18, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> I'm going to remove it. Anyone else, PM me if you want the info! erplexed


 
Yea I think so.... I dont need you getting a spanking then who ima talk to till everyone catches up...


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 18, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> I'm with you 100%. I think it is very considerate of you to slow the roll for the newbies.
> 
> *ALRIGHT NEW-NEWBIES! HURRY UP & CATCH UP, 'cause Sunday IT'S GOING TO BE ON!!  See you guys Sunday after church 3pm EST.*
> 
> *Ivy*


 

Thanx for backing me on this Ivy... I just luv the support in this thread and thats why we have to work together and cannot leave this thread behind


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 18, 2008)

akimat001 said:


> I have never tried the Hot Oil but I love the Cholesterol....what did or didnt you like?


 

I absolutely love the Cholesterol. But the Oil Treatment didn't do it for me. It kinda made my hair feel hard and tangled. I had to do a dc afterwards to get the tangles out. And yes, it does feel thicker, but its not shiny like usual.


----------



## KLomax (Feb 19, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> Funny enough, I HAVE THAT IN MY STASH OF PRODUCTS!!
> 
> I never use it because some of the natural ladies on BHM said "beware of Silicone products" because they are a no-no for hair. The third ingredient is a cone. I'll try and find where I read it and post it here. I am willing to try it. I paid for it $$$.


You are correct!!! Maybe my hair likes cones.....further investigation is warranted...here is a pic of my dry crunchy hair after using NTM Silk Touch Leave-In for 5 days. I sealed w/EVOO or castor oil.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 19, 2008)

KLomax said:


> You are correct!!! Maybe my hair likes cones.....further investigation is warranted...here is a pic of my dry crunchy hair after using NTM Silk Touch Leave-In for 5 days. I sealed w/EVOO or castor oil.


 

I luvvvvv the way ur hair looks. It turned out really nice


----------



## KLomax (Feb 19, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> *Hi Ladies,*
> 
> *The last time I posted was about a week ago and I was very far behind. I've been trying to keep up. If the new question of this week has been asked, I'll have to dig and find it so I can answer it. First I want to ask a question, then I want to vent about my Boyfriend, and last I want to tell you about what's been going on recently with my hair.*
> 
> ...


Nice Ponytail!!!  :sweetokahontas uses this ponytail method of rollersetting. She called it a "cheat set".I was thinking about giving it a try this week.I am encouraged by your ics:.

 There's just one more thing....you may have found the perfect way to counteract the negative effects of PJ'ism...if it does work out...let your man use it up


----------



## KLomax (Feb 19, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I luvvvvv the way ur hair looks. It turned out really nice


 so much. Those curls hide a multitude of sins.


----------



## noemi (Feb 19, 2008)

I just wanted to say that do to unforseen circumstances, I was off my routine, but I'm back on it now.  Monday I clarified and did a 2 min Aphogee treatment followed by a DC.  My hair feels good and is not breaking.  I also got my FIRST compliment from my SO.  While I was airdrying he said, "You should wear your hair like this most often.  It feels so soft.  I'm tired of that bun"  LOL.  I can look like a wet poofy dog and he still thinks I'm cute!!  My hair is definitely thicker, but I think thats due to all the new growth (12 weeks post).  I have to admit, I'm doing a lot to my hair because I'm really trying to transition. I haven't noticed length, but if I straighten it, Im sure I have a lil length.


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 19, 2008)

*I have been in training for the past week so I haven't been able to keep up with everything going on BUT, I am back to my desk so now I can get in on all the conversing going on.  *
*Just for an update I decided that I am no longer relaxing my hair. It seems like when I relax my hair it gets thinner and breaks. I was thinking of only relaxing it two times a year. *
*The past weekend I decided to go without using heat from now on.*

*I deep conditioned my hair with Nexxus Humectress prior to washing my hair. *
*I got a wash and then used a protein treatment in my hair and then another conditioned again with Nexxus Humectress... *
*Then I roller set it and just took the rollers out and wrapped it. *
*I am really beginning to love my hair. *
*This week I will take some new pics of my hair...*

*So how is everyone feeling this week about their hair and about themselves???*


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 19, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Thanx Finding Me....I was thinking about that I have to find it.. Which one r u using?


 
I have tried them all! I usually use Revlon Realistic (back in the day before Affirm) and it works good on my hair, but i don't think the shampoo has the pink color for rinse out. 

I used Affirm Sensistive Scalp for the last 5 or 6 years, getting professional relaxers at the salon. I just stopped getting professional relaxers at the end of last summer and started doing them myself.

I have used Silk Elements (what I am currently using now, as I am trying to give it one more shot bc It made my hair hard the first time, but I am going to do the relaxer pre-treat tips and see if that makes a difference--if not, it's going in the trash). Not that impressed.

I have also use ORS No-Lye relaxer kit last year. It was OK and it straightened my hair like a champ, but the texture of my hair was just a little hard. But not as much as the Silk Elements, though. In a pinch, I would use.

I have also heard some good things about Hawaiin Silky, but I am loathe to keep trying all these new relaxers. There is a place where you can get Affirm on-line (http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=187873), so I might try that but I probably will just go back to my Revlon and keep it simple bc it's worked for me in the past (although the past was 8+ years ago and I would have to try it again to see if it was what I remembered, if not, I will order the Affirm on-line)


----------



## cutenappygrl (Feb 19, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> Hey y'all, I just found this link on *Hair Breakage 101*.  It's some really good info that will help us on our journey.  I wanna post the link, but I'm not sure what the rules are on that kind of thing.  If you are interested, PM me and I'll give you the 411.
> 
> I just want to make sure I'm "compliant" up in here!



All that information has been posted on this site too you can find it on the search function, I used to have it in my subscribed folder. It comes from another members page on associated content. Lot of information goes back and forth over between all the hair forums and it's hard to tell where it all originates from.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 19, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> I picked it up at my local BSS. It's a Dominican product, and the PJ that I am, never saw it before, until the sales lady recommended it to me, for the breakage I was experiencing. No it's like I see the stuff all over the place .
> 
> Price wise it's up there. I paid $12.99 for the shampoo, and $15.99 for the con. But for me I see it's really working, seems to be doing something good for my hair.
> 
> I think that last time I washed I just left it on there too long, I'm not going to DC with the conditioner anymore, I'll probably just leave it on for about 10 min under a plastic cap and was out.


 
Thanks, I'll check Roundbrushhair.com or some of the other sites that sell Domincan products. We don't have any Dominican salons here in Austin...


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 19, 2008)

akimat001 said:


> Hey, tell me whatchu think? This is my daughter's hair 10 weeks post. Since we are progressively stretching we will do 12 weeks next relaxer. She is not seeing the progress. I do but I may be biased.....


 
I definitely see progress there! Looks longer AND thicker to me...

For the question:

If you could wake up with perfect hair what would it look like? I would have my hair, just twice a thick and MBL
How long do you think it will take you to reach dream hair? I think it would take me 2.5 years to achieve my dream hair.
What steps are you taking to get there? Stick to my personal hair care regimen that works for me, not jumping on so many bandwagons.  Protect my hair at all times, whether up or down or at night.  Rollerset 95% of the time and style from there.  Keep a picture journal of my progress and share what I've learned with others.
 
Aiight- I'm out.  See you Sunday...


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 19, 2008)

Okay y'all....I have to document my crazy week of haircare. Here goes:

Wednesday: Took out my sew in weave. Clarified with Suave Daily Clarifying poo and deep conditioned with NTM Triple Moisture Daily Moisturizer. Set my hair with Vigorol Mousse and Ampro Protein Gel and curled once dry (my hair is still short so I'm still a slave to heat for the moment). My hair is a crazy brown/green/ashy tone (I used to have blonde highlights and covered them with a black rinse; after clarifying the rinse is gone). 

Thursday: Did a Demi-Permanent Color (Clairol Beautiful Color, I think...comes in bottles with a purple label). I added a red color and a black together to neutralize the green tone in my hair. It worked but my hair looked DRY as a bone! The result is in my avatar pic.

Friday: Took the night off from my hair but moisturized with NTM Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave In and sealed with a coconut, olive, jojoba and peppermint oil mix.

Saturday: I get the bright idea that my hair looks damaged and I just HAVE TO do a PROTEIN treatment. So I venture to the store to get an Aphogee 2 Step Treatment yep:Yes, the heavy duty, hard one). I shampooed with diluted Tresemme (I forget which formula) and put in the Treatment. Sat under a bonnet dryer (Yes, a bonnet) and proceeded to have my hair stick to the inside of the bonnet. After peeling the bonnet off, I then pulled out my Lazy Dazy (or whatever it's called) hard hooded dryer and finished drying the treatment. Rinsed the treatment out. Added the Aphogee Humectant Conditioner (which was a joke). I then proceeded to "Deep Condition" with the NTM Conditioner (it's good but not that good). After deep conditioning I went to set my hair as usual with the mousse and gel. My hair was like "NO MA'AM!!!". My hair was HARD AS A DAYUM BRICK and my new growth was like !!! Somehow I managed to set my hair anyway and feel asleep under the dryer. The next morning my hair looked like a sheep's butt.

Sunday: I had no idea what to do, so moisturized, sealed and curled my hair for church. I was looking like Al Sharpton. Added some Boundless Tresses on Sunday night.

Monday: Went onto the board and researched what people said about the hard Aphogee Treatment. Many said that their hair didn't like it and that a deep conditioner like the ORS Replenishing Pak would help. So off to the store I went. I did the DC with ORS and it did help significantly. I only cowashed, didn't shampoo because I wanted to make sure that the conditioner penetrated my hair shaft. I set and styled as usual. I still looked like Al Sharpton but it's nothing a satin scarf couldn't handle.


So that's my last few days in a nutshell. Full of hits and misses (mostly misses). I learned that:
*Clarifying will turn my hair green.
*You shouldn't wear a bonnet when doing an Aphogee 2 Step Treatment.
*I am NOT an Aphogee gal.
*Don't do a protein treatment if you have ANY new growth.
*NTM Triple Moisture Daily Moisturizer is not a deep conditioner.
*Keep some ORS Replenishing Paks on hand at all times.

Thanks for listening!


----------



## BeautifullySo (Feb 19, 2008)

Whew, getting this 4.0 is looking harder than expected. Classes and midterms are kicking my butt. I do have updates, though!

Saturday got a relaxer (affirm sensitive scalp) with a new stylist and I was very pleased with the results!! I let the stylist even out the back and snip off what she thought needed to be trimmed so I could start my hair journey off right. Pictures are in my fotki!

Answers to Weekly Questions:
*If you could wake up with perfect hair what would it look like?* Like Macherieamour's
*How long do you think it will take you to reach dream hair?* Hard to say, my hair does what it wants. 
*What steps are you taking to get there*? My latest step is buying buying hard water test strips to pinpoint the cause of dryness.


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautifullyblack said:


> Whew, getting this 4.0 is looking harder than expected. Classes and midterms are kicking my butt. I do have updates, though!
> 
> Saturday got a relaxer (affirm sensitive scalp) with a new stylist and I was very pleased with the results!! I let the stylist even out the back and snip off what she thought needed to be trimmed so I could start my hair journey off right. Pictures are in my fotki!
> 
> ...


 

You're hair looks great! Very thick and healthy


----------



## miami74 (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautifullyblack said:


> Whew, getting this 4.0 is looking harder than expected. Classes and midterms are kicking my butt. I do have updates, though!
> 
> Saturday got a relaxer (affirm sensitive scalp) with a new stylist and I was very pleased with the results!! I let the stylist even out the back and snip off what she thought needed to be trimmed so I could start my hair journey off right. Pictures are in my fotki!
> 
> ...


 

_Glad to hear that everything went well with your relaxer.  Keep up the good work._


----------



## miami74 (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautifullyblack;3804693 Pictures are in my fotki!
 
[I said:
			
		

> What is the password to your fotki?[/I]


----------



## miami74 (Feb 19, 2008)

_Ooops, sorry...duplicate_


----------



## BeautifullySo (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks ladies 

My password is in my profile


----------



## miami74 (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautifullyblack said:


> Thanks ladies
> 
> My password is in my profile


 
_Your hair looks great.  Very healthy._


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautifullyblack said:


> Whew, getting this 4.0 is looking harder than expected. Classes and midterms are kicking my butt. I do have updates, though!
> 
> Saturday got a relaxer (affirm sensitive scalp) with a new stylist and I was very pleased with the results!! I let the stylist even out the back and snip off what she thought needed to be trimmed so I could start my hair journey off right. Pictures are in my fotki!
> 
> ...


 
You're hair is lookin good girl ...keep up the good work!


----------



## Ms.AmerAKA (Feb 19, 2008)

YAY!!!! I finally took my test!!!! School is demanding a lot of my time! After being gone from the board for less than a week I finally caught up on the ten pages of post!!!! This thread grows super fast!!!! (I wish my hair could do the same!) 



ivyQuietstorm said:


> Hi Natural ladies! I'm glad to see it's a few sprinkles posting. I need help with my regimen too! Lately I've been doing the following and my hair never seems like it's getting enough moisture:
> 
> This is what I do 2x's per week
> 
> ...


 
Ivy (hey soror!), I've been a natural all of my life and I understand how difficult it is to keep our hair moisturized. I feel like my hair is screaming at meconstantly that it wants more moisture. For optimal moisture I like to poo my hair only once a week (nexxus)and cowash twice a week (nexuss humectress). I find that if I wash my hair too often, especially in the winter time, that my hair becomes dry and brittle. When I do poo, I usually DC right afterwards. What I find that works for me is DC overnight using ORS replenishing paks. It does wonders for my hair!!!! It makes it soo soft and manageable, manageability being key for me. I know being natural isn't easy but I know we can find ways to grow our hair long, strong, and healthy!


----------



## Ms.AmerAKA (Feb 19, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I thought about that but I think there is too much good info here. Im not saying I dont want any1 to talk I just think some of us are ahead of others and its only right we give everyone a chance to catch up. I understand not everyone can be on here to read every page in one week and I think we can slow the thread down and wait for them after all they were willing to do this with us
> 
> However if you do think its too slow and you've read all 54 pages and want to start your own thread I wouldnt mind. I like having you all here but I just want us to do this 2gether.
> 
> ...


 

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!! I really appreciate that you thought about how tough it is to keep up with this thread. Thank you for thinking of my needs. I am also grateful to you for showing some tough love! Requiring answers from questions and participation from everyone keeps everybody on tract. I not only get questions that I asked answered but I am also contributing to the thread! I know that if we all share our experiences and advice that we will continue to grow and learn from not only our mistakes but those of others as well. This is the first step to wonderful, healthy hair for all of us. Again I applaud you and thank you, Pretty!


----------



## KLomax (Feb 19, 2008)

daephae said:


> Okay y'all....I have to document my crazy week of haircare. Here goes:
> 
> Wednesday: Took out my sew in weave. Clarified with Suave Daily Clarifying poo and deep conditioned with NTM Triple Moisture Daily Moisturizer. Set my hair with Vigorol Mousse and Ampro Protein Gel and curled once dry (my hair is still short so I'm still a slave to heat for the moment). My hair is a crazy brown/green/ashy tone (I used to have blonde highlights and covered them with a black rinse; after clarifying the rinse is gone).
> 
> ...


 
Hey Daephae,
Have you considered using henna or indigo for color. The henna will give you reddish/brown coloring and the indigo will dye your hair black(permanently). The henna will also provide thickness and strength to your hair. 
FYI- you will need to deep condition after the henna/indigo.There are lots of threads about henna/indigo.If you indigo you must use henna first for the indigo to adhere properly. This is what I use for color my hair .Check out mehandi.com or hennaforhair.com


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 19, 2008)

daephae said:


> Okay y'all....I have to document my crazy week of haircare. Here goes:
> 
> Wednesday: Took out my sew in weave. Clarified with Suave Daily Clarifying poo and deep conditioned with NTM Triple Moisture Daily Moisturizer. Set my hair with Vigorol Mousse and Ampro Protein Gel and curled once dry (my hair is still short so I'm still a slave to heat for the moment). My hair is a crazy brown/green/ashy tone (I used to have blonde highlights and covered them with a black rinse; after clarifying the rinse is gone).
> 
> ...


 

WOW!!! What a week!!!  I guess this is a learning experience for all of us, and you definitely did some learning; its all about trial and error. I have heard mixed reactions to the Aphogee treatments, but its clearly a no- no for you 

I am looking forward to trying these replenishing packs ASAP, I have heard nothing but good about them, and my hair needs all the moisture it can get! 
BTW, you know you had me *crackin up* at the parts I bolded !


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 19, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> WOW!!! What a week!!!  I guess this is a learning experience for all of us, and you definitely did some learning; its all about trial and error. I have heard mixed reactions to the Aphogee treatments, but its clearly a no- no for you
> 
> I am looking forward to trying these replenishing packs ASAP, I have heard nothing but good about them, and my hair needs all the moisture it can get!
> BTW, you know you had me *crackin up* at the parts I bolded !


 
Me, too....I cant wait to try BT.....on the look out errrryyyydayyy for the postman with my package!!!


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 19, 2008)

I posted a seperate thread about this, but is there anyone who uses/ has used/ has an opinion on Miss Jessies products? I'm looking for something else 2 use in my hair when I do twistouts 2 keep my hair moist..Thanks


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 19, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Hey Daephae,
> Have you considered using henna or indigo for color. The henna will give you reddish/brown coloring and the indigo will dye your hair black(permanently). The henna will also provide thickness and strength to your hair.
> FYI- you will need to deep condition after the henna/indigo.There are lots of threads about henna/indigo.If you indigo you must use henna first for the indigo to adhere properly. This is what I use for color my hair .Check out mehandi.com or hennaforhair.com


  Girl, your hair is sooo gorgeous! It's looking better! That NTM is working for you...I use it too. I plan on using Henna as soon as my hair grows out a little bit more. I'll PM you when I'm ready for some advise.


----------



## beautifulreality (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi ladies!  I'm so sorry that I have been MIA lately.  I wanted to check in because I'll be packing up my computer tonight and won't be online again until sometime over the weekend.  I just got through skimming all of the pages in the thread and I must admit that if I would have been lurking all week, I would not have been wet bunning my hair!  I've noticed a lot of breakage, particularly very short pieces, and I think it's because I've been bunning right after a wash.  I've fallen off of my regimen hard.  I haven't rollerset in weeks and for a moment I was becoming addicted to flat ironing.  It was hard to stick with flat ironing only once a week.  That where the wet buns come in.  Whenever my flat iron look got ugly, I would co wash and bun.  After I finish moving I'm going to go back to my original routine of rollersetting.  I'm also trying hard to stick with my plan of stretching for 12 weeks.  As for the questions:



akimat001 said:


> We need a weekly question.....
> If you could wake up with perfect hair what would it look like? *BSL, shiny, lots of movement, and lots of body*
> How long do you think it will take you to reach dream hair? *two years*
> What steps are you taking to get there? *stretching relaxers and deep conditioning*



Have a great week everyone!


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 19, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> WOW!!! What a week!!!  I guess this is a learning experience for all of us, and you definitely did some learning; its all about trial and error. I have heard mixed reactions to the Aphogee treatments, but its clearly a no- no for you
> 
> I am looking forward to trying these replenishing packs ASAP, I have heard nothing but good about them, and my hair needs all the moisture it can get!
> BTW, you know you had me *crackin up* at the parts I bolded !


 

Girl, I was laughing when I wrote it but that's really how it was!


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 19, 2008)

akimat001 said:


> Me, too....I cant wait to try BT.....on the look out errrryyyydayyy for the postman with my package!!!


 
Girl, I'm sooo hopeful that the BT will help me grow 6 inches in a month...LMAO...just kidding. But I'm so hard up, I even put it on my brows!


----------



## KLomax (Feb 19, 2008)

daephae said:


> Girl, your hair is sooo gorgeous! It's looking better! That NTM is working for you...I use it too. I plan on using Henna as soon as my hair grows out a little bit more. I'll PM you when I'm ready for some advise.


Thanks...NTM was on the Sistaslick link you sent to me last week....my hair was like:wow:I sho wuz thirsty LOL


----------



## tlstacy (Feb 19, 2008)

OK - Sorry it took me so long to post my regime & pics but school has been kicking my aXX. So, here it goes. I started around the beginning of January. Before I started, I rarely deep conditioned, I flat-ironed all of the time, blah blah blah - the list goes on. My hair was dry and constantly breaking. If you had seen the amount of hair on my floor you would think I did not have any on my head. Fortunately, I still have a head full. Anyways, I have been deep conditioning atleast twice a week - mainly different protein treatments Aphogee Reconstructor, Sizta2Sizta Halt Breakage Control, Elasta QP). I moisturize and seal my ends twice daily with with either Pantene Moisturizer, S2S Daily Moisturizer, Mango Butter, S2S Amazing Hair Oil, Carol's Daughter Hair Balm, or Carol's Daughter Elixir. Lots of products I know - I live in 2 places & dont like carrying things back & forth plus I have too many products - trying to get rid of some things. I also co-wash after working out maybe once or twice a week.  My ends were trimmed right before I started. I just got a relaxer this weekend. I stretched 8 weeks - which is an eternity for me and I used mango butter & scurl to get me through. I have been wearing protective styles since January also - mainly an updo of some sort. I have seen a huge improvement in my hair - it is soft and easy to comb. My breakage has stopped but I barely comb or brush my hair. The protective styles have helped me to keep my hands out of my hair. OK - there you have it. Promise I will check in more. Pictures to come soon - I have ran out of time. Gotta go to class.


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 19, 2008)

Answers to Weekly Questions:
*If you could wake up with perfect hair what would it look like?* it would be nothing like mine! The kind that most malatto people have. That full, curly and long hair. I love that look!! But if it had to be my hair then it would be bra strap length, silky and straight where I can just put it in a ponytail and GO!! 
*How long do you think it will take you to reach dream hair?* I really don't know but if it keeps going how it is right now then I will be there within 6 months. 
*What steps are you taking to get there*? DC, using the right products such as Elasta QP Mango Butter, ORS Carrot Oil and as a Sealer Coconut Oil and I stopped using direct heat on my hair.


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 19, 2008)

*I just felt like talking about this... I thought about my hair how it was less than a two years ago. I couldn't live without direct heat, Relaxing every two months and flat ironing and curling every single day! My hair has come such a long way!!! Now, I go to the salon (only because I suck at rollersetting) and I am using no heat and I don't use heat at home AT ALL!!... WELL unless I am going out somewhere with my man and want to look extra sexy which is very seldom lol. But I am soo happy!!!!! *
*Is there anyone else that used to have the same thing?? Heat dependant hair?? Relaxing frequently??*


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 19, 2008)

daephae said:


> Girl, I'm sooo hopeful that the BT will help me grow 6 inches in a month...LMAO...just kidding. But I'm so hard up, I even put it on my brows!


 
Me too!!! I just tracked down my package at the Post Office and stood in line for what seemed like forever!!!! but I had to have it! made my little one late for karate but she knew what mommy was on the hunt for...mooooorrreeee haaaaiiiirrrrr ppppprrrrroooooddduuucccttttssss....yes she was so extra! LOL. I got my hair braided today and we will see how the BT does on the growth.  Off to apply!!


----------



## KLomax (Feb 19, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> *I just felt like talking about this... I thought about my hair how it was less than a two years ago. I couldn't live without direct heat, Relaxing every two months and flat ironing and curling every single day! My hair has come such a long way!!! Now, I go to the salon (only because I suck at rollersetting) and I am using no heat and I don't use heat at home AT ALL!!... WELL unless I am going out somewhere with my man and want to look extra sexy which is very seldom lol. But I am soo happy!!!!! *
> *Is there anyone else that used to have the same thing?? Heat dependant hair?? Relaxing frequently??*


 
Your hair looks really healthy:kewlpics:... have you tried ponytail rollersets...if you are interested Pokahontas has "how to" pics in her fotki. 
Happy Hair growing!!!


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 19, 2008)

Ms.AmerAKA said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!! I really appreciate that you thought about how tough it is to keep up with this thread. Thank you for thinking of my needs. I am also grateful to you for showing some tough love! Requiring answers from questions and participation from everyone keeps everybody on tract. I not only get questions that I asked answered but I am also contributing to the thread! I know that if we all share our experiences and advice that we will continue to grow and learn from not only our mistakes but those of others as well. This is the first step to wonderful, healthy hair for all of us. Again I applaud you and thank you, Pretty!


 
Thanx Ms. AmerAKA and even thou I dont think we're all working together bc sometimes I suggest things and its like I never said anything. I hope I was atleast able to slow things down alittle for you ladies who are in school or just really busy at work.


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 19, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Thanx Ms. AmerAKA and even thou I dont think we're all working together bc sometimes I suggest things and its like I never said anything. I hope I was atleast able to slow things down alittle for you ladies who are in school or just really busy at work.


 

pr3tty! Have you thought about having a few different newbie threads? Maybe one for regimens, one for product discussions, one for the question of the week, etc.? It may help with organization...that way the responses and discussions would be more cohesive. It's seriously hard keeping up with this thread! It's grown and grown and grown....


----------



## Bliss806 (Feb 19, 2008)

daephae said:


> pr3tty! Have you thought about having a few different newbie threads? Maybe one for regimens, one for product discussions, one for the question of the week, etc.? It may help with organization...that way the responses and discussions would be more cohesive. It's seriously hard keeping up with this thread! It's grown and grown and grown....


 
I agree... that would be a good idea because it is very hard to keep up with it. I feel like I have to be logged on 24/7 just to keep up with it.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 19, 2008)

daephae said:


> pr3tty! Have you thought about having a few different newbie threads? Maybe one for regimens, one for product discussions, one for the question of the week, etc.? It may help with organization...that way the responses and discussions would be more cohesive. It's seriously hard keeping up with this thread! It's grown and grown and grown....


 
I thought about that and even spoke to some of the vets about it. Their advise was that when you have 2 many threads they get lost and ppl r not able to keep up. Im still trying to see if this will work and a lot of the ladies are asking that by march 1st we do a new thread with the ppl who keeps up with the thread. A lot of the pages are ppl jus saying their in and never coming back. So we're working on it. Im jus gonna miss this thread and thats why its so hard to leave it bc this is where we started as a lil fam.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 19, 2008)

So I think I came up with something while typing before. I am ging to make a list of about 10-20 of us or the ladies that keeps up with this thread and start a private parts 2 of this one. In the future anyone who is new and would like to join us will have to post in this thread and we'll think it we can take on anyone else. That way we wont have to leave this thread behind and we'll still have one just for us...

What do you Ladies think?


----------



## miami74 (Feb 19, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> So I think I came up with something while typing before. I am ging to make a list of about 10-20 of us or the ladies that keeps up with this thread and start a private parts 2 of this one. In the future anyone who is new and would like to join us will have to post in this thread and we'll think it we can take on anyone else. That way we wont have to leave this thread behind and we'll still have one just for us...
> 
> What do you Ladies think?



Sounds like a good idea


----------



## All_Me (Feb 19, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> Answers to Weekly Questions:
> *If you could wake up with perfect hair what would it look like?* it would be nothing like mine! The kind that most malatto people have. That full, curly and long hair. I love that look!! But if it had to be my hair then it would be bra strap length, silky and straight where I can just put it in a ponytail and GO!!
> *How long do you think it will take you to reach dream hair?* I really don't know but if it keeps going how it is right now then I will be there within 6 months.
> *What steps are you taking to get there*? DC, using the right products such as Elasta QP Mango Butter, ORS Carrot Oil and as a Sealer Coconut Oil and I stopped using direct heat on my hair.


 
If I could wake up with perfect hair... It would be a thick apl/bsl. All I would have to do is roller set and go.

I am praying to be a healthy APL by the end of this year.

I am trying everything under the sun to get there. Right now I am in that trial and error stage of trying to figure out what my hair likes. So far I know that I have to co-wash with working out. I DC once to twice a week and I use a special mix of mtg, sulfur 8, mn, tea tree oil, evoo, and something else. I moisturize with S Curl but I need something better than that. I know my hair gets really wet with S Curl.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ladies I made the new thread... Its called Newbie Challenge 08 P2.. It has 20 ladies and If your name is not there plz dont get upset I may have missed u or you joined late and didnt have ur regimen or pic up ....*

*If anyone would like to be in this new thread thats not on the list plzz post here and we'll go from there*

*I hope this helps ladies and see you there*


----------



## tlstacy (Feb 19, 2008)

OK so apparently i didnt post anything fast enough so I am joining again.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 19, 2008)

daephae said:


> Okay y'all....I have to document my crazy week of haircare. Here goes:
> 
> Wednesday: Took out my sew in weave. Clarified with Suave Daily Clarifying poo and deep conditioned with NTM Triple Moisture Daily Moisturizer. Set my hair with Vigorol Mousse and Ampro Protein Gel and curled once dry (my hair is still short so I'm still a slave to heat for the moment). My hair is a crazy brown/green/ashy tone (I used to have blonde highlights and covered them with a black rinse; after clarifying the rinse is gone).
> 
> ...


 

AAAAGGGGGHHHHHH! You are killin' me over here with the Aphogee story.  Whew!  You are right  Aphogee I think is too hard core unless you have some serious damage and your hair is breaking off.  I used it back in the day for a treatment when i got my hair highlighted and the strands started to fall out.  It stopped the breakage, but my hair was also hard as steel wool.  I opted to take the steel wool strands over no strands.  

I have as yet to find a good DC that counteracts that hardness.  Even the 2 min reconstructor is hard on my hair and leaves it stiff.  I can't wait until I use all this crap up!  My hair doesn't get soft again until I do my moisture part of the regi with the OJON Restorative Treament later in the week.  

Someone else mentioned the ORS replenishing packs to try. I might try that next time after the Aphogee.  Although Aphogee has a green tea reconstructor spray that works really well in my hair.  I just spray it on all over my hair (maybe 6 or 7 sprays total) when I do a rollerset and it seems to give my hair the protein I need to stiffen the curls up a bit without making my hair hard.  I hate to throw the big bottle in the trash, though, bc the 2 step costs $20.00...whew...erplexed

I agree, NG requires moisture to soften, not protein.

I guess you live and learn, huh?  I am...


----------



## I_shure_do_wish (Feb 19, 2008)

I've been a member for a little over a year and I have learnt alot from these spectacular women. I haven't been applying what i've learnt on myself though which is sad on my part. So I would love to join this newbie group and start over! I'll just have to stay commited for once. I just have to start developing my regimen again.

Heres my first picture:





My hair does grow my problem is keeping the length. You can constantly see me with a comb in my hand picking at my naps. And if you look closely theres the enemy my brush! Im brushing now! ='( And my hair is thinning out. Im happy that I can at least Identify the problem





Im a huge product jammer as well here is about 40% 
of the stuff I have... Im falling in love with the SoftSheen-Carson products (red bottles) They really give me salon results which I love!

 ANYWHO HAPPY GROWING.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 19, 2008)

tlstacy said:


> OK so apparently i didnt post anything fast enough so I am joining again.


 

Did u ever post ur regimen n starting pics


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 19, 2008)

I_shure_do_wish said:


> I've been a member for a little over a year and I have learnt alot from these spectacular women. I haven't been applying what i've learnt on myself though which is sad on my part. So I would love to join this newbie group and start over! I'll just have to stay commited for once. I just have to start developing my regimen again.
> 
> Heres my first picture:
> 
> ...


 
Welcome and thanx 4 posting..


----------



## I_shure_do_wish (Feb 19, 2008)

No, thankyou


----------



## tlstacy (Feb 19, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Did u ever post ur regimen n starting pics


 
no i just posted my regime today before your new thread. i couldnt get my pics to work so i started a fotki. no hard feelings - i know i took forever.


----------



## MissTical (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey I am a newbie and I just came across this thread.  May I get some support as well?  I'm reading and trying to learn, but there are a lot of terms, trends, and products out there that these Sistahs have been using and are tried and true... but I think that it would help alot to not only work with the Vets of LHCF but having the newbies help eachother out as well... so can I be down?  I'll post pics when I figure it out.


----------



## I_shure_do_wish (Feb 19, 2008)

Well I've been reading this thread for a while and forgot to post my hair type. 

I believe im about a 4a/b
I use heat all the time!
I rollerset rarely. Im happy I can identify the problems I know how to fix them but almost is in denial.

Im still here writing my regimen so I can stick to it. Can I post in the 2nd thread once I have my regimen up I feel like posting there is pointless if you dont have anything valuable to say. Since were supporting each other in this.


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 19, 2008)

daephae said:


> Okay y'all....I have to document my crazy week of haircare. Here goes:
> 
> Wednesday: Took out my sew in weave. Clarified with Suave Daily Clarifying poo and deep conditioned with NTM Triple Moisture Daily Moisturizer. Set my hair with Vigorol Mousse and Ampro Protein Gel and curled once dry (my hair is still short so I'm still a slave to heat for the moment). My hair is a crazy brown/green/ashy tone (I used to have blonde highlights and covered them with a black rinse; after clarifying the rinse is gone).
> 
> ...


 
Girl, you are to funny!!  Al Sharpton!  Why did I bust out laughing.  

Anyway, I'm no expert, but I think you need more moisture!  After the alphogee treatment, you need to moisturize, moisturize, and moisturize.  NTM is from what i understand a good moisturizer, but it still contains alcohol and silicones with are both drying agents.  You gotta get more moisture in to soften you up.


----------



## Endlesslegs (Feb 19, 2008)

Im in! I Bc'd almost a month ago and Im a 4a/4b. My regime is not set in stone but I try to  make sure I get my protein/moisture balance right and use my growth aids too! I co wash regularly but thats gonna change now to washing at least once a week because Im terrifiedof MTG and MN buildup in my hair..


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 19, 2008)

I_shure_do_wish said:


> Well I've been reading this thread for a while and forgot to post my hair type.
> 
> I believe im about a 4a/b
> I use heat all the time!
> ...


 
I think once u have found ur products and post ur starting pics based on how u keep up with this thread we'll start adding ladies to the new thread. Its just so many ladies so their in and never comes back


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 19, 2008)

MissTical said:


> Hey I am a newbie and I just came across this thread. May I get some support as well? I'm reading and trying to learn, but there are a lot of terms, trends, and products out there that these Sistahs have been using and are tried and true... but I think that it would help alot to not only work with the Vets of LHCF but having the newbies help eachother out as well... so can I be down? I'll post pics when I figure it out.


 
Welcome... We're happy 2 have you..


----------



## MissTical (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you, I'm looking forward to sharing and learning.


----------



## Cindyl (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello everyone,
Sorry that I haven't posted anything in a week, I have been overwhelmed with school.  Okay, I went out and purchased some new products, I am trying out Aubrey Organics Island Natruals Shampoo and its Conditioner and Aubrey Organics GBP Conditioner.  I also purchased Sauve Clarifying Shampoo and Daily Clarifying Conditioner, this made my hair really soft after I used it. I also purchased IC Fantasia Olive leave-in and IC Fantasia styling gel with sparkle lites, because of these two products I was able to put my hair up, I had a small puff but that was still an accomplishment. Sorry did have a camera with me. I also got some biotin supplements, it may help with my hair growth goal.  Now my next thing that I need is a GREAT MOISTURIZING LEAVE IN CONDITIONER.  I'm still using the castor oil as my pre poo but I am going to mix it something, still searching searching for that something.  I can't really tell what the castor oil is doing but I won't give up. And also THANK YOU to all the ladies especially those who are constantly giving advice to all THANX.


----------



## Ms.AmerAKA (Feb 20, 2008)

everyone new to this thread!!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 20, 2008)

To all the new people joining the challenge


----------



## cantate (Feb 20, 2008)

I am in! I actually joined back in Aug 07 after cutting my hair(shortest ever) I felt soooo lonely out here, would post and no one would reply. Thank You !


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 20, 2008)

tlstacy said:


> OK - Sorry it took me so long to post my regime & pics but school has been kicking my aXX. So, here it goes. I started around the beginning of January. Before I started, I rarely deep conditioned, I flat-ironed all of the time, blah blah blah - the list goes on. My hair was dry and constantly breaking. If you had seen the amount of hair on my floor you would think I did not have any on my head. Fortunately, I still have a head full. Anyways, I have been deep conditioning atleast twice a week - mainly different protein treatments Aphogee Reconstructor, Sizta2Sizta Halt Breakage Control, Elasta QP). I moisturize and seal my ends twice daily with with either Pantene Moisturizer, S2S Daily Moisturizer, Mango Butter, S2S Amazing Hair Oil, Carol's Daughter Hair Balm, or Carol's Daughter Elixir. Lots of products I know - I live in 2 places & dont like carrying things back & forth plus I have too many products - trying to get rid of some things. I also co-wash after working out maybe once or twice a week. My ends were trimmed right before I started. I just got a relaxer this weekend. I stretched 8 weeks - which is an eternity for me and I used mango butter & scurl to get me through. I have been wearing protective styles since January also - mainly an updo of some sort. I have seen a huge improvement in my hair - it is soft and easy to comb. My breakage has stopped but I barely comb or brush my hair. The protective styles have helped me to keep my hands out of my hair. OK - there you have it. Promise I will check in more. Pictures to come soon - I have ran out of time. Gotta go to class.


 
tlstacy, girl you sound like you have it all figured out! Let us know how it's going.


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 20, 2008)

Bliss806 said:


> *I just felt like talking about this... I thought about my hair how it was less than a two years ago. I couldn't live without direct heat, Relaxing every two months and flat ironing and curling every single day! My hair has come such a long way!!! Now, I go to the salon (only because I suck at rollersetting) and I am using no heat and I don't use heat at home AT ALL!!... WELL unless I am going out somewhere with my man and want to look extra sexy which is very seldom lol. But I am soo happy!!!!! *
> *Is there anyone else that used to have the same thing?? Heat dependant hair?? Relaxing frequently??*


 
Unfortunately, I'm still heat dependent because I still have a short do but it's growing! Even still, I only apply heat after I wash and set (no more than twice a week). I relax (texlax) about once every 6 weeks but when it gets longer I'll be able to stretch longer. Congrats on the new health of your hair! You have plenty to be happy about!


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 20, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> AAAAGGGGGHHHHHH! You are killin' me over here with the Aphogee story. Whew! You are right  *Aphogee I think is too hard core unless you have some serious damage and your hair is breaking off*. I used it back in the day for a treatment when i got my hair highlighted and the strands started to fall out. It stopped the breakage, but my hair was also hard as steel wool. *I opted to take the steel wool strands over no strands.*
> 
> I have as yet to find a good DC that counteracts that hardness. Even the 2 min reconstructor is hard on my hair and leaves it stiff. I can't wait until I use all this crap up! My hair doesn't get soft again until I do my moisture part of the regi with the OJON Restorative Treament later in the week.
> 
> ...


 
GIRL, GIRL, GIRL...it was a MESS!!! I will NEVER EVER put that in my hair again! My hair is still not right but the ORS Replenishing Pak worked WONDERS! I'm gonna buy a big bottle. I think that will be a staple for me.


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 20, 2008)

I_shure_do_wish said:


> I've been a member for a little over a year and I have learnt alot from these spectacular women. I haven't been applying what i've learnt on myself though which is sad on my part. So I would love to join this newbie group and start over! I'll just have to stay commited for once. I just have to start developing my regimen again.
> 
> Heres my first picture:
> 
> ...


 

Put down the brush and slowly back away....


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 20, 2008)

MissTical said:


> Hey I am a newbie and I just came across this thread. May I get some support as well? I'm reading and trying to learn, but there are a lot of terms, trends, and products out there that these Sistahs have been using and are tried and true... but I think that it would help alot to not only work with the Vets of LHCF but having the newbies help eachother out as well... so can I be down? I'll post pics when I figure it out.


 

MissTical your workout regimen is awesome! You eat well too...keep that up and your hair will be down your back (if it isn't already)!! Welcome!


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 20, 2008)

cantate said:


> I am in! I actually joined back in Aug 07 after cutting my hair(shortest ever) *I felt soooo lonely out here, would post and no one would reply*. Thank You !


 
You aren't alone! Yesterday, I posted a thread about this in the general discussion area and I got sooooo many good responses...the thread is called "I'M A LITTLE DISAPPOINTED..." Read through it when you get a chance. I got a lot of good advice, and I learned that there is a BIG support system out there and there's many reasons why you may not be getting responses. But just rest assured knowing that you aren't the only one who feels or has felt this way!


----------



## Isis77 (Feb 20, 2008)

A Challenge just for Newbies?!

I am SO IN!!!! 

it will be nice to have the support of both fellow newbies AND the vets too!


----------



## Duchesse (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey!! I'm a newbie and I want to join you ladies..please add me to the challenge! It's nice to have a thread where we can all get together to get our grow on.

I'll post up my info on the other newbie thread.


----------



## Duchesse (Feb 20, 2008)

Okay, hopefully I do this pic upload thing correctly. I apologize if they are  ginormous or microscopic.

I'm a 4a/b natural, I'm pretty sure that I will be texlaxing very shortly. I did a BC about 14 months ago, I had about 1/2 in. of hair, now I'm around 7-8 in. Hmm...my regimen is pretty spotty a.k.a. I don't really have one. Last year I spent so much money on products and wigs, it's disgusting and I have yet to find '"staples". 

I've tried everything on my hair for washing: baking soda washes, Ayurvedic teas , CON, co-washes 
 and DCing with ORS hair mayo, Aubrey Organics GPG or honeysuckle rose, Nexxus Humectress, Le kair, honey, EVOO, Elasta QP DPR.

I'm just really sick and tired of spending money on products that are just okay or just seem to all work the same. After using up all of the stuff that I have, I'm planning on sticking with the AO and ORS lines for protein conditioning, keeping Vatika and castor oil, and trying the Elucence shampoo/conditioner for moisture. 

My pockets need simplicity   (reading this and thinking of the myriad products that I haven't even listed is really making me sick to my belly)


----------



## tbaby_8 (Feb 20, 2008)

Okay! Okay!  I'm in.  Better late than never.  I am also doing the MN challenge too.  So far, I don't have alot of growth from it.  I will show my progress for that challenge soon.


----------



## tlstacy (Feb 20, 2008)

daephae said:


> tlstacy, girl you sound like you have it all figured out! Let us know how it's going.


 
I definitely dont have it all figured out but I am trying. I have my starting pics in my fotki now.


----------



## tlstacy (Feb 20, 2008)

daephae said:


> GIRL, GIRL, GIRL...it was a MESS!!! I will NEVER EVER put that in my hair again! My hair is still not right but the ORS Replenishing Pak worked WONDERS! I'm gonna buy a big bottle. I think that will be a staple for me.


 
some people do deep conditioners (moisturizing) after aphogee treatments.


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 20, 2008)

For the newbies


----------



## Wandabee (Feb 20, 2008)

Count me in though I have no idea about how I'm going to take care of my hair yet. I do know that I want to be natural and I want a low mantainance regime. My hair loves ORS products so I'll most likely stick with those products.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 20, 2008)

*OK ladies....*

*All the newbies... this is ur chance to keep this thread going and to make it over to the new thread. The purpose of having this thread and the new one is to see who is really into this challenge and not just signing on saying your in and never coming back.*


*Based on how your are with this thread we will invite you to the other challenge with the 20 ladies who all started in this thread*

*Welcome all and feel free to post ask questions and keep bumping this thread*


----------



## Ms.AmerAKA (Feb 20, 2008)

*Duchesse*, your hair is beautiful!!! It looks like you have been doing a good job taking care of it so far. I'm 4a/b natural too and I know it takes a lot of hardwork to take of your hair.


----------



## Ivy_Butter (Feb 20, 2008)

tlstacy said:


> some people do deep conditioners (moisturizing) after aphogee treatments.



Protein treatments such as Aphogee are drying to the hair, so yes most people do and should follow with a moisturizing conditioner to bring moisture back into their hair.


----------



## Galadriel (Feb 20, 2008)

Bumping, so other newbies can find this thread


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 20, 2008)

Duchesse said:


> Hey!! I'm a newbie and I want to join you ladies..please add me to the challenge! It's nice to have a thread where we can all get together to get our grow on.
> 
> I'll post up my info on the other newbie thread.


 
:welcome3::welcome3:


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 20, 2008)

Wandabee said:


> Count me in though I have no idea about how I'm going to take care of my hair yet. I do know that I want to be natural and I want a low mantainance regime. My hair loves ORS products so I'll most likely stick with those products.


 

to our forum!  The light is always on!  There is a wealth of information on this site.  As we all are new, we've kind of been helping each other and offering advise.  There's a lot of love in this room.  Love for each other and for hair.  

If you have any questions, just jump in!


----------



## Duchesse (Feb 20, 2008)

Ms.AmerAKA said:


> *Duchesse*, your hair is beautiful!!! It looks like you have been doing a good job taking care of it so far. I'm 4a/b natural too and I know it takes a lot of hardwork to take of your hair.


 
Thanks sooo much for the compliment! Girl, I'm trying not to lose patience with this head of mine...you and your hair look very pretty in your avatar.


----------



## MissTical (Feb 20, 2008)

daephae said:


> MissTical your workout regimen is awesome! You eat well too...keep that up and your hair will be down your back (if it isn't already)!! Welcome!


 

Thanks lady, your "sheeps butt" story had me laughing my *** off... not at you but with... trust me,  I've been a little sheep buttish as well!


----------



## lnana04 (Feb 20, 2008)

This is my weekly check-in for my sister. This has probably been my favorite rollerset so far. This past weekend I picked up some Nexus shampoo, conditioner, and leave-in. I used all the products on her hair along with Aphogee's Two Minute Reconstructor for breakage. Unfortunately it's STILL breaking, but I still love this rollerset.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 20, 2008)

Duchesse said:


> Okay, hopefully I do this pic upload thing correctly. I apologize if they are ginormous or microscopic.
> 
> I'm a 4a/b natural, I'm pretty sure that I will be texlaxing very shortly. I did a BC about 14 months ago, I had about 1/2 in. of hair, now I'm around 7-8 in. Hmm...my regimen is pretty spotty a.k.a. I don't really have one. Last year I spent so much money on products and wigs, it's disgusting and I have yet to find '"staples".
> 
> ...


 

Your hair is BEAUTIFUL!!

Welcome to all the new ladies who have joined us so far!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 20, 2008)

lnana04 said:


> This is my weekly check-in for my sister. This has probably been my favorite rollerset so far. This past weekend I picked up some Nexus shampoo, conditioner, and leave-in. I used all the products on her hair along with Aphogee's Two Minute Reconstructor for breakage. Unfortunately it's STILL breaking, but I still love this rollerset.


 

ummmmm...there's a LOT to love about it!!!    BEAUTIFUL!!  

You may have to go with the heavy duty Aphogee (the 2 step that gets hard) and DC the heck out of it after it's done.  A lot of ladies are using ORS Replenishing Paks after the treatment to restore moisture and softness.  Good luck!!


----------



## lnana04 (Feb 20, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> ummmmm...there's a LOT to love about it!!!    BEAUTIFUL!!
> 
> You may have to go with the heavy duty Aphogee (the 2 step that gets hard) and DC the heck out of it after it's done.  A lot of ladies are using ORS Replenishing Paks after the treatment to restore moisture and softness.  Good luck!!



Thanks! I guess I'll do the harder Aphogee treatment in a few weeks. I don't know what could be causing the breakage or if it'll stop. Hopefully the Nexxus products will get her hair in better shape. I'll also have to check out the ORS Replenishing Paks. I keep hearing great things about it.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 20, 2008)

count me in, count me in, count me in lol


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 20, 2008)

*Ladies that are new Plz post regimen and starting pics*


----------



## KLomax (Feb 20, 2008)

lnana04 said:


> This is my weekly check-in for my sister. This has probably been my favorite rollerset so far. This past weekend I picked up some Nexus shampoo, conditioner, and leave-in. I used all the products on her hair along with Aphogee's Two Minute Reconstructor for breakage. Unfortunately it's STILL breaking, but I still love this rollerset.


Your rollersets are slammin':sweet:.Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## graCeful_89 (Feb 20, 2008)

LADIES - I am going to be hiding my hair (full head weave) from this weekend until mid-April. That will make me 11 weeks post. I will post a picture of my hair Friday night or Saturday before I go to the salon as an early update. The next one will be on April 20th. In the meantime, keep it up girls!


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 21, 2008)

Sally's 15% off coupon if anyone needs

http://www.sallybeauty.com/Save+15+on+Your+ENTIRE+Purchase/save15Feb,default,pg.html

Expires 2/29/08


----------



## Cindyl (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi Ladies, I am pissed off!!!!!! In November I went to a salon to get my ends Trimmedbut the stylist was a little scissor happy and butchered my hair and then charged me $75.  Last night I put my hair in twist because I was going to prepoo today, so I wore a hat to class.  When I got back today, I took off the hat and one of the twist in the front was in my face right over my eye and I notice something "split ends" and their everywhere now I need to go get my hair trimmed agian. Should I trim it on my own or should I get someone to do it? And, what am I doing wrong to cause these split ends?  I need help!!!!!!


----------



## Ms.AmerAKA (Feb 21, 2008)

lnana04 said:


> This is my weekly check-in for my sister. This has probably been my favorite rollerset so far. This past weekend I picked up some Nexus shampoo, conditioner, and leave-in. I used all the products on her hair along with Aphogee's Two Minute Reconstructor for breakage. Unfortunately it's STILL breaking, but I still love this rollerset.


 
If only my hair could look like that!!!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Ms.AmerAKA (Feb 21, 2008)

Here are some pics of a twistout I did yesterday using fantasia IC gel. It turned out great!


----------



## hopeful (Feb 21, 2008)

Ms.AmerAKA said:


> Here are some pics of a twistout I did yesterday using fantasia IC gel. It turned out great!


 

Beautiful!


----------



## KLomax (Feb 21, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> Hi Ladies, I am pissed off!!!!!! In November I went to a salon to get my ends Trimmedbut the stylist was a little scissor happy and butchered my hair and then charged me $75. Last night I put my hair in twist because I was going to prepoo today, so I wore a hat to class. When I got back today, I took off the hat and one of the twist in the front was in my face right over my eye and I notice something "split ends" and their everywhere now I need to go get my hair trimmed agian. Should I trim it on my own or should I get someone to do it? And, what am I doing wrong to cause these split ends? I need help!!!!!!


 
How are you caring for the ends of your hair?


----------



## Cindyl (Feb 21, 2008)

KLomax said:


> How are you caring for the ends of your hair?


 
Well I'm not really doing anything to them.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 21, 2008)

U have to try to keep ur ends moisturize... Try Mizani Nighttime H2O and try to condition with Herbal Essence Breaks over Ive seen a big difference with those two


----------



## KLomax (Feb 21, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> Well I'm not really doing anything to them.


What's your regimen & hair type?  Are you  natural or relaxed ?


----------



## FyneNJChic (Feb 21, 2008)

WHATS UP LADIES??!!
I have taken the plunge to a new healthy head of hair. I did my BIG CHOP on 2/19/2008 and I couldnt feel better.. I have a nice brush cut (ceasar). I have freed myself of all the foolishness ladies and I am starting anew. So will be posting pics shortly. So I am a natural newbie. Anyone with info on newly becoming natural PLEASE HIT ME UP !!!!!! THANX


----------



## FyneNJChic (Feb 21, 2008)

What is baking soda for?


----------



## KLomax (Feb 21, 2008)

FyneNJChic said:


> WHATS UP LADIES??!!
> I have taken the plunge to a new healthy head of hair. I did my BIG CHOP on 2/19/2008 and I couldnt feel better.. I have a nice brush cut (ceasar). I have freed myself of all the foolishness ladies and I am starting anew. So will be posting pics shortly. So I am a natural newbie. Anyone with info on newly becoming natural PLEASE HIT ME UP !!!!!! THANX


good luck on your natural journey!!!!


----------



## Cindyl (Feb 21, 2008)

KLomax said:


> What's your regimen & hair type? Are you natural or relaxed ?


 
I would consider myself 4a/b but the hair at the nape of my head is really straight as it grows. I haven't really got a solid regime. I shampoo wash 1x week, co wash 2-3x week, Pre poo with castor oil and conditioner 2-3x week. I am natural.


----------



## FyneNJChic (Feb 21, 2008)

Where do you go to find out your hair type and everything else? And I welcome any and all info from ladies that are familiar with newly becoming natural. What should you do from day one? Help Me


----------



## KLomax (Feb 21, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> I would consider myself 4a/b but the hair at the nape of my head is really straight as it grows. I haven't really got a solid regime. I shampoo wash 1x week, co wash 2-3x week, Pre poo with castor oil and conditioner 2-3x week. I am natural.


 
You may need a moisturizing leave-in conditioner after you DC & daily moisturizer you seal with oil . You may need to moisturize and seal those ends daily ...I use NTM  silk touch leave-in and I seal w/ either EVOO,castor oil or coconut oil....there's also alot of good buzz about Elasta QPMango Butter Moisturizer( I bought  this today but haven't used it yet)


----------



## Cindyl (Feb 21, 2008)

FyneNJChic said:


> Where do you go to find out your hair type and everything else? And I welcome any and all info from ladies that are familiar with newly becoming natural. What should you do from day one? Help Me


 
I can't remember the site but when I remember I'll let you know.  I don't really know what kind of advice I can give you because I am new to this natural thing.  When I first had the BC, I washed, conditioned, and used suave mousse, but it left my hair dry. I just try to keep my hair as moisturized as possible. I'm still trying to find a good leave-conditioner that will help me retain some moisture. Now I use Aburey Organics line and about a month ago I started to prepoo with castor oil+conditioner overnight and then wash. I conditoner wash about 2-3x week.


----------



## Cindyl (Feb 21, 2008)

KLomax said:


> You may need a moisturizing leave-in conditioner after you DC & daily moisturizer you seal with oil . You may need to moisturize and seal those ends daily ...I use NTM silk touch leave-in and I seal w/ either EVOO,castor oil or coconut oil....there's also alot of good buzz about Elasta QPMango Butter Moisturizer( I bought this today but haven't used it yet)


 
Yeah, I have been looking for a good leave-in but I haven't found one, I will be investing in some NTM silk touch leave-in. I am bit confused about how to seal, I really don't know how to do it. If you don't mind I would really appreciate it if you'd let me know the process and all. Most of all THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR YOUR HELP AND ADVICE IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!!!!!


----------



## FyneNJChic (Feb 21, 2008)

Well I cut my hair into a boy cut so I have no hair. I was just looking for info on scalp care for when you cut your hair as low as i did. I am looking for any and all suggestions. Do you care for you scalp as you would your hair if I hadnt cut it as short as i did?


----------



## HotRibena (Feb 21, 2008)

FyneNJChic said:


> What is baking soda for?


 
Many ladies use baking soda as a natural clarifier.


----------



## Cindyl (Feb 21, 2008)

FyneNJChic said:


> Well I cut my hair into a boy cut so I have no hair. I was just looking for info on scalp care for when you cut your hair as low as i did. I am looking for any and all suggestions. Do you care for you scalp as you would your hair if I hadnt cut it as short as i did?


 
Well I am looking into a sulfur mixture to help keep the scalp hydrated which will then help to promote hair growth. 
1 T of MSM powder (at any natural health food store)
2 T of boiled water
6 1/2 T of conditioner


----------



## KLomax (Feb 21, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> Yeah, I have been looking for a good leave-in but I haven't found one, I will be investing in some NTM silk touch leave-in. I am bit confused about how to seal, I really don't know how to do it. If you don't mind I would really appreciate it if you'd let me know the process and all. Most of all THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR YOUR HELP AND ADVICE IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!!!!!


 
Sure, I just pour a little oil into my palm..rub my hands together and scrunch into my ends..as much or as little as you need so your ends don't go...

 Pr3tty also recommends Herbal Essence/ Breaks Over leave-in & conditioner.


----------



## Cindyl (Feb 21, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Sure, I just pour a little oil into my palm..rub my hands together and scrunch into my ends..as much or as little as you need so your ends don't go...
> 
> Pr3tty also recommends Herbal Essence/ Breaks Over leave-in & conditioner.


 
Again Thank You, I will now start sealing my ends. I want to also thank you Pr3tty. I will look into your suggestions and see which works better on my hair. I can not thank you guys enough for all of your help. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Isis77 (Feb 21, 2008)

FyneNJChic said:


> Where do you go to find out your hair type and everything else? And I welcome any and all info from ladies that are familiar with newly becoming natural. What should you do from day one? Help Me



To try to find out my hair type, i just googled "hair type" and mainly key-words like "3c/3b hair" and different sites would pop up explaining hair types. Sometimes they even came with pics. Also, if you look around the forums (esp. the threads dedicated to naturals) you can see what most women classify themselves as and based off of how their hair looks, see if your hair looks similar. Even though I gave myself and "accidental" 1/2 texlax, my natural hair is growing in under the texlax quickly and I can see that it looks close to a few ladies on here who identify as 4a. So that's my guess as of now. I want to wait until I am at least at chin-length un-stretched however, before I make a final decision about hair type, because I feel that by then it will be very evident.

hope that helps! : )


----------



## Silver (Feb 21, 2008)

Hello

I would like to join this thread/challenge.  Do I have to send a pm or just make a reply.

Thanks


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Feb 21, 2008)

I would like to join this challenge...this is a great idea. I joined in 06 but have recently started to post frequently so I consider myself a board newbie.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 21, 2008)

Silver said:


> Hello
> 
> I would like to join this thread/challenge. Do I have to send a pm or just make a reply.
> 
> Thanks


 

Welcome and Plz just post ur starting pic and regimen


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 21, 2008)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> I would like to join this challenge...this is a great idea. I joined in 06 but have recently started to post frequently so I consider myself a board newbie.


 













~~~~~~~~~Welcome~~~~~~~`


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes it does.... Plz post ur starting pics ladies


----------



## MochaKochaLatte (Feb 22, 2008)

well i have changed my reggie, I think i will co-wash and dc 1 to2 times a week.I'm using tresemme anti-breakage to co wash and dc with ORS.I am having a promblems with my moisture,I cowashed and dc my hair last week and I loved it, but since im not to satisfied with my real hair right now , it seems that I will be half wiggin it for a while! 

Oh i posted the a new pic of my real hair in my avatar, i dk how to make it big, but I will keep you guys updated with the progress!


----------



## tlstacy (Feb 22, 2008)

sj11987 said:


> well i have changed my reggie, I think i will co-wash and dc 1 to2 times a week.I'm using tresemme anti-breakage to co wash and dc with ORS.I am having a promblems with my moisture,I cowashed and dc my hair last week and I loved it, but since im not to satisfied with my real hair right now , it seems that I will be half wiggin it for a while!
> 
> Oh i posted the a new pic of my real hair in my avatar, i dk how to make it big, but I will keep you guys updated with the progress!


 
how do you like the half wigs? i just ordered one off the internet (haven't received it yet). I'm scared I am going to look crazy. I ordered one that looks similar to my hair but this is totally new for me & I dont know if I can pull it off. Do you have any tips?


----------



## Silver (Feb 22, 2008)

Sorry I have no pictures of my starting length. Lol I was doing the HYH challenge before I even found this board. I didn't like people seeing how my hair would grow and shrink, and everyone expects that I have great hair because my sister's hair is long. I have been wearing braids, weaves and wigs for the past 4 years (not properly though, because I wouldn't retain much length). 
Currently
I am wearing braids. I have been wearing braids for 3 months now, (3 different sets of them) and I found this forum in late December. I have been collecting hair products (I'm a pj) for when I take the braids out I will have fun with them. I will take a picture of my starting point when I get these braids out, or I'll take one of the braids. My hair is currently past collar bone lenght, maybe 2 inches from APL when streched because I'm natural. For my regime I'm planing to :
Pre poo with Ojon, wash with ojon, deep condition with Keracare hydrating shampoo and my heating cap, or some steam, and I have so many leave ins to chose from. My regime needs some work, but I think I need to use up some of the products I have first. I was using Ojon stuff as my main thing over summer when I was wearing wigs and it's very hydrating (the shampoo and conditioner), but it's too expensive to keep purchasing. I have also noticed I only retain length with braids when I do them. Maybe the hairdressers trim too much, or don't take care when braiding my hair.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 22, 2008)

duplicate post---bump...


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 22, 2008)

FyneNJChic said:


> What is baking soda for?


 

 I think most people mix it with water for a clarifying rinse


----------



## tlstacy (Feb 22, 2008)

i got my first half wig today. wish me luck


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 22, 2008)

tlstacy said:


> i got my first half wig today. wish me luck


 
Cant wait 2 see what It looks like


----------



## MochaKochaLatte (Feb 22, 2008)

tlstacy said:


> how do you like the half wigs? i just ordered one off the internet (haven't received it yet). I'm scared I am going to look crazy. I ordered one that looks similar to my hair but this is totally new for me & I dont know if I can pull it off. Do you have any tips?


 

I love it ! I was kinda scared at first because I thought people were gonna kno it was fake, but after i wore it i got sooo many compliments, people said that it was the  best "sew in" they ever seen!! Now I have a shorter 1/2 wig and everyone thinks its my real hair! So when you get yours I suggest that you just play with it untill you feel comfortable, cuz you gonna be the only one who knows that it is a wig!


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 22, 2008)

sj11987 said:


> I love it ! I was kinda scared at first because I thought people were gonna kno it was fake, but after i wore it i got sooo many compliments, people said that it was the best "sew in" they ever seen!! Now I have a shorter 1/2 wig and everyone thinks its my real hair! So when you get yours I suggest that you just play with it untill you feel comfortable, cuz you gonna be the only one who knows that it is a wig!


 
I agree half wigs can be better than a sew in so rock it girl


----------



## MsGardner78 (Feb 22, 2008)

hello everybody i would love to start with u guys. I have been reading on this site for a while now and i am ready to start somewhere. where can i go to find out what is my hair type?


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 22, 2008)

I took new pictures!!!! They're in my sig. I'm trying to think of different styles to do, but, until then, the Banana clip works pretty well. It looks a little longer to me. I may be wrong.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 22, 2008)

MsGardner78 said:


> hello everybody i would love to start with u guys. I have been reading on this site for a while now and i am ready to start somewhere. where can i go to find out what is my hair type?


 
Welcome!!!!! Here is a link that gives u some idea on hair types. http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=81738


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 22, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> I took new pictures!!!! They're in my sig. I'm trying to think of different styles to do, but, until then, the Banana clip works pretty well. It looks a little longer to me. I may be wrong.


 
I love banana clips it makes my hair look much longer than it is


----------



## FyneNJChic (Feb 22, 2008)

I finally figured this whole fotki thing and YES i was bold enough to post my severely damaged hair and pics of my big chop ! I am ready for a head full of healthy natural hair with a hairline lol... A sista needs help...Ladies! I am excepting any and all advice and info you guys may have for me.​


----------



## KLomax (Feb 22, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I love banana clips it makes my hair look much longer than it is


Co-signing on the banana clips they are very gentle...they don't pull your hair out!!! I always wear these when my hair is in a ponytail.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 23, 2008)

FyneNJChic said:


> I finally figured this whole fotki thing and YES i was bold enough to post my severely damaged hair and pics of my big chop ! I am ready for a head full of healthy natural hair with a hairline lol... A sista needs help...Ladies! I am excepting any and all advice and info you guys may have for me.​


 
You are a true diva Im loving the big chop... Do you wash everyday I see thats a big thing for naturals?


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 23, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I love banana clips it makes my hair look much longer than it is


 
lol, they really do. I love them.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 23, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> lol, they really do. I love them.


 
Did u check out the new thread I cant remember seeing u there yet?


----------



## MsGardner78 (Feb 23, 2008)

I would like to join. I posted earlier and did not see that my name was added.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 23, 2008)

MsGardner78 said:


> I would like to join. I posted earlier and did not see that my name was added.


 
Did you add ur starting pic and regimen... I didnt get a chance to update the list bc a lot of ladies where saying they're in and never coming back.


I will try to go thru and make a new list soon


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 23, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Did u check out the new thread I cant remember seeing u there yet?


I posted once in there.  But being that Midterms are next week, i haven't been on here much. But Spring Break is near, so that'll change.


----------



## tlstacy (Feb 23, 2008)

sj11987 said:


> I love it ! I was kinda scared at first because I thought people were gonna kno it was fake, but after i wore it i got sooo many compliments, people said that it was the best "sew in" they ever seen!! Now I have a shorter 1/2 wig and everyone thinks its my real hair! So when you get yours I suggest that you just play with it untill you feel comfortable, cuz you gonna be the only one who knows that it is a wig!


 
i love my 1/2 wig. it is so cute to me. i barely know it is on and it looks so natural. I went to dinner with my friends and nobody knew I had a wig on. You were so right. Now, I want a shorter one - a bob. I'm geeked. I posted pics in my fotki.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 23, 2008)

tlstacy said:


> i love my 1/2 wig. it is so cute to me. i barely know it is on and it looks so natural. I went to dinner with my friends and nobody knew I had a wig on. You were so right. Now, I want a shorter one - a bob. I'm geeked. I posted pics in my fotki.


 
I was trying to check ur half wig pics but the password is different from the 1 in ur profile


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 23, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> I posted once in there. But being that Midterms are next week, i haven't been on here much. But Spring Break is near, so that'll change.


 
Keep studying and make sure u pass everything....


----------



## tlstacy (Feb 23, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I was trying to check ur half wig pics but the password is different from the 1 in ur profile


 
I'm sorry. I recently changed my passwords. everything should match up now. send me a pm if it still doesnt work.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 23, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> I posted once in there. But being that Midterms are next week, i haven't been on here much. But Spring Break is near, so that'll change.


 
fiya- love the new siggy- the banana clip rocks, you gonna make me dust mine off!!


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 23, 2008)

FyneNJChic said:


> I finally figured this whole fotki thing and YES i was bold enough to post my severely damaged hair and pics of my big chop ! I am ready for a head full of healthy natural hair with a hairline lol... A sista needs help...Ladies! I am excepting any and all advice and info you guys may have for me.​


 

Definitely a diva!!!  Rock that BC, girl!!!


----------



## Jassy28 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hello Ladies, 
I am a newbie and would love to join this challenge. Is it too late ( I hope not) please let me know, I would really like to be part of the group. Thanks, Jassy


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 24, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I am a newbie and would love to join this challenge. Is it too late ( I hope not) please let me know, I would really like to be part of the group. Thanks, Jassy


 
Welcome Jassy


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 24, 2008)

tlstacy said:


> I'm sorry. I recently changed my passwords. everything should match up now. send me a pm if it still doesnt work.


 
Girl you are rocking that half wig


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 24, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> fiya- love the new siggy- the banana clip rocks, you gonna make me dust mine off!!


 
Hehehe. I just bought those a couple weeks ago. I love them. I've been wearing them to class all the time. And i'm sure it would look great on u.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 24, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Keep studying and make sure u pass everything....


 

Thanks Pretty. I appreciate that. Oh, and there is this new Hair Polish that i bought and tried this weekend. I'm absolutely love it!!!!!! I'm gonna post a picture up of it.


----------



## KLomax (Feb 24, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I am a newbie and would love to join this challenge. Is it too late ( I hope not) please let me know, I would really like to be part of the group. Thanks, Jassy


----------



## MochaKochaLatte (Feb 24, 2008)

tlstacy said:


> i love my 1/2 wig. it is so cute to me. i barely know it is on and it looks so natural. I went to dinner with my friends and nobody knew I had a wig on. You were so right. Now, I want a shorter one - a bob. I'm geeked. I posted pics in my fotki.


 
Congrats, im soo in love right now too!! I'm trying to find the right style for my cruise on to the bahamas, I want some thing long and wavy.I wanna try hairsisters.com but i'm afriad to buy hair online so i guess i'll try some local bss!






But this is the half wig that i have now(please ignore the piece of hair sticking up ,it was windy that day)!


I could not see your half wig pic but i'm pretty sure it looked great on you!!


----------



## tlstacy (Feb 24, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Girl you are rocking that half wig


 
Thank you! Can somebody tell me how to post pics on here because nothing I try is working. It keeps saying invalid file.


----------



## MochaKochaLatte (Feb 24, 2008)

tlstacy said:


> Thank you! Can somebody tell me how to post pics on here because nothing I try is working. It keeps saying invalid file.


do you want it in your avatar or in your comment??


----------



## Jassy28 (Feb 24, 2008)

sj11987 said:


> Congrats, im soo in love right now too!! I'm trying to find the right style for my cruise on to the bahamas, I want some thing long and wavy.I wanna try hairsisters.com but i'm afriad to buy hair online so i guess i'll try some local bss!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow, I would have never thought this was a 1/2 wig it looks really good? Im putting this on my list to try.


----------



## tlstacy (Feb 24, 2008)

sj11987 said:


> do you want it in your avatar or in your comment??


 
anywhere i cant post a pic at all. i have tried it all and none of it worked


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## pr3tty (Feb 24, 2008)

Ladies the question of the week is

What did you do to your hair this weekend?


----------



## MochaKochaLatte (Feb 25, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Wow, I would have never thought this was a 1/2 wig it looks really good? Im putting this on my list to try.


 Thanx it is def. something to try and if you dont like it, you can just take it off!


----------



## MochaKochaLatte (Feb 25, 2008)

tlstacy said:


> anywhere i cant post a pic at all. i have tried it all and none of it worked


oh, I had promblems with my pic also, I just had to play around with some features untill it worked, I also put my pics on photobucket and copied and pasted the direct link into my comment and that seemed to work for me.


----------



## apemay1969 (Feb 25, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Welcome!!!!! Here is a link that gives u some idea on hair types. http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=81738



Oh so off topic - I have that same mirror in my boys' bathroom.  Your hair is beautiful, BTW.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 25, 2008)

apemay1969 said:


> Oh so off topic - I have that same mirror in my boys' bathroom.  Your hair is beautiful, BTW.


 
lol, yeah, that is a popular mirror. And thanks so much for the compliment.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 25, 2008)

tlstacy said:


> i love my 1/2 wig. it is so cute to me. i barely know it is on and it looks so natural. I went to dinner with my friends and nobody knew I had a wig on. You were so right. Now, I want a shorter one - a bob. I'm geeked. I posted pics in my fotki.


 
Girl, that wig is the BIZ-NESS!!!  TOO CUTE!  I really couldn't tell it wasn't your hair!!  IT's a very flattering style on you, too!


----------



## Jassy28 (Feb 25, 2008)

Has anyone made a fotki. I would like to start one but am having some trouble downloading photos. Can anyone help?TIA. Jassy


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 25, 2008)

ladies dont 4get to answer the question of the week


----------



## Galadriel (Feb 25, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> ladies dont 4get to answer the question of the week




This weekend I didn't do much to my hair (hmmm, low mani? ). I just kept my hair moisturized and sealed w/ oil. I can't stop using coconut oil--I love it! And ORS carrot oil moisturizer is great too. When I wash later this week, I plan to clarify and then do a protein treatment.


----------



## Galadriel (Feb 25, 2008)

FyneNJChic said:


> I finally figured this whole fotki thing and YES i was bold enough to post my severely damaged hair and pics of my big chop ! I am ready for a head full of healthy natural hair with a hairline lol... A sista needs help...Ladies! I am excepting any and all advice and info you guys may have for me.​




Wow, Fyne! Congrats on your BC. 
Now your hair's going to be growing in all natural and gorgeous


----------



## tlstacy (Feb 25, 2008)

This weekend I tried my first 1/2 wig - loved it. I also tried using flexi rods and air-drying my hair - hated it. I really was experimenting & didnt take my time. My hair was not dry when I needed to be dry so it was just all messed up. I will experiment with flexi rods again in the future.


----------



## tlstacy (Feb 25, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Girl, that wig is the BIZ-NESS!!! TOO CUTE! I really couldn't tell it wasn't your hair!! IT's a very flattering style on you, too!


 
thank you!


----------



## tlstacy (Feb 25, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Has anyone made a fotki. I would like to start one but am having some trouble downloading photos. Can anyone help?TIA. Jassy


 
i have a fotki. i didnt have trouble downloading photos. I cant download photos on this site for some reason. Anyways, you might need to compress your pics to make them smaller. What is happening when you try to download your photos?


----------



## calent28 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi All!

I am so happy to be here!  I am brand new to this forum. 

My battle with hair has been a long one. I did not realize a community like this existed. I have finally decided to take a step back and figure out what my hair needs to thrive. I have LIVED on this forum for the past few days and have learned so much. 

I will soon post some pics of my hair. I believe my type is 4a/b. I have bangs, with length to my ears on the sides and to my neck in the back.....sounds like a great style, huh!  It is just plain choppy all over.
I have been trying to grow my layers out for 10 years! It never fails...the breakage. It happens very easily and my hair always seems thirsty. Oh, and I recently got highlights, about 7 weeks ago. Most of my breakage can be found where the highlights are......

Needlesstosay...I need help and I think I came to the right place.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 25, 2008)

calent28 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I am so happy to be here!  I am brand new to this forum.
> 
> ...


 


Welcome and yes u r in the right place... cant wait to see the pics


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 25, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> This weekend I didn't do much to my hair (hmmm, low mani? ). I just kept my hair moisturized and sealed w/ oil. I can't stop using coconut oil--I love it! And ORS carrot oil moisturizer is great too. When I wash later this week, I plan to clarify and then do a protein treatment.


 

what brand coconut oil are you using? I just got this for my sister's hair and now I wanna try it


----------



## KLomax (Feb 25, 2008)

calent28 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I am so happy to be here!  I am brand new to this forum.
> 
> ...


 
 Don't worry ...it will get better!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 25, 2008)

calent28 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I am so happy to be here!  I am brand new to this forum.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, u are definitely in the right place!!! Welcome and yes, you will learn and find out so much about your hair. You'll be growing in no time.


----------



## Cindyl (Feb 25, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Sure, I just pour a little oil into my palm..rub my hands together and scrunch into my ends..as much or as little as you need so your ends don't go...
> 
> Pr3tty also recommends Herbal Essence/ Breaks Over leave-in & conditioner.


 
Question on Herbal Essence/ Breaks Over leave-in & conditioner, is there a separate leave-in. I found the Conditoner, can I use that as a leave-in?


----------



## KLomax (Feb 25, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> Question on Herbal Essence/ Breaks Over leave-in & conditioner, is there a separate leave-in. I found the Conditoner, can I use that as a leave-in?


The leave-in is separate...and hard to find...

FYI: Elasta QP Mango Butter is on sale at Rite Aid this week for $4.99 ...(moisturizing leave-in)


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 25, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> Question on Herbal Essence/ Breaks Over leave-in & conditioner, is there a separate leave-in. I found the Conditoner, can I use that as a leave-in?


 
Its seperate and I wouldnt use the conditioner as a leave in... The leave in can be hard 2 find try target or walmart


----------



## Cindyl (Feb 25, 2008)

This weekend I took the scissors to my hair and cut the split ends that I had. I sealed my hair with castor oil, this is the first time that I did it, I don't know if it came out the way that it was suppose to but with time I will get better. I purchased some more products Herbal Essences Breaks Over Conditioner.


----------



## Cindyl (Feb 25, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Its seperate and I wouldnt use the conditioner as a leave in... The leave in can be hard 2 find try target or walmart


 
Thank You very much, I didn't find it at Target but I'll try Walmart.


----------



## calent28 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Pr3tty, Klomax and fiya'slovechild and everyone else! Thanks for the welcome. 

I just finished a quick twist set. I had planned to put in a relaxer tonight, but when I read a few posting on relaxing, I realized my hair is not in a good enough state. Because of all of the new growth (and split ends), I had to use holding spray to create a neat ponytail for work. It left my hair dry and brittle, and HARD. 

Based on some of the posting, I applied a clarifying poo and protein conditioner. By the end of the week, I'll be ready for the relaxer (at 9 weeks). I purchased Mizani "Fortifying" and ORS Mayo. I still have to buy a good moisturizing conditioner and leave-in. I already have Nioxin's Silk Elixir, but it hasn't been mentioned on these boards. It seems OK, but nothing to shout about.

Thanks to all of you wonderful people, I have a long list of product recommendations for my shopping trip this week. I already have a lot of Motions product (based on an old stylist's recommendation) but I find it makes my hair dull and too mushy.

Lots of work to do......


----------



## KLomax (Feb 25, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> This weekend I took the scissors to my hair and cut the split ends that I had. I sealed my hair with castor oil, this is the first time that I did it, I don't know if it came out the way that it was suppose to but with time I will get better. I purchased some more products Herbal Essences Breaks Over Conditioner.


 

Moisturize before you seal....castor is very good for your ends...try to determine what is causing the split ends before you cut again (lack of moisture, heat etc.) If you can find out why the ends are splitting you may need to cut alot less.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 25, 2008)

calent28 said:


> Hi Pr3tty, Klomax and fiya'slovechild and everyone else! Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> I just finished a quick twist set. I had planned to put in a relaxer tonight, but when I read a few posting on relaxing, I realized my hair is not in a good enough state. Because of all of the new growth (and split ends), I had to use holding spray to create a neat ponytail for work. It left my hair dry and brittle, and HARD.
> 
> ...


 
I find that Dove Moisturizing Conditioner is wonderful. I absolutely love it. I use their Moisturizing Shampoo as well. As far as leave-ins, i use Hair Mayo by Organics Africa's best. I use alot of their products such as CArrot Oil and their Tea Tree Shine, and i absolutely love them. I'm still putting my regi together as well, but those are some of my keepers.


----------



## Jassy28 (Feb 25, 2008)

calent28 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I am so happy to be here!  I am brand new to this forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jassy28 (Feb 25, 2008)

tlstacy said:


> i have a fotki. i didnt have trouble downloading photos. I cant download photos on this site for some reason. Anyways, you might need to compress your pics to make them smaller. What is happening when you try to download your photos?


 
Thanks tlstacy, I got it working. I thought it didnt load but it did.


----------



## KLomax (Feb 25, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> Thank You very much, I didn't find it at Target but I'll try Walmart.


Cindyl here is the link for sistaslick's article on split ends...hope this helps
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/286376/split_ends_everything_you_and_your.html

Also check out her fotki...great articles including an article on selecting moisturizing conditioners.


----------



## graCeful_89 (Feb 25, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I think that's just internet talk, kinda like "LOL"! I think it's:
> 
> DH=Dear/Darling Husband
> DD=Dear/Darling Daughter
> ...


 
Oh thanks!


----------



## KLomax (Feb 25, 2008)

calent28 said:


> Hi Pr3tty, Klomax and fiya'slovechild and everyone else! Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> I just finished a quick twist set. I had planned to put in a relaxer tonight, but when I read a few posting on relaxing, I realized my hair is not in a good enough state. Because of all of the new growth (and split ends), I had to use holding spray to create a neat ponytail for work. It left my hair dry and brittle, and HARD.
> 
> ...


Do a search for sistaslick...visit her fotki.....read her articles on self relaxing before your proceed...


----------



## graCeful_89 (Feb 25, 2008)

graCeful_89 said:


> LADIES - I am going to be hiding my hair (full head weave) from this weekend until mid-April. That will make me 11 weeks post. I will post a picture of my hair Friday night or Saturday before I go to the salon as an early update. The next one will be on April 20th. In the meantime, keep it up girls!


 
NVM this whole fullhead weave thing. I think I'm going to stick to dealing with my hair a little bit longer. Besides...that bct!h was charging me WAY toooo much! $275 for a fulllhead? Not including the hair? Oh NO honey.


----------



## pearlfection (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello ladies,

I'm a newbie. I'm so glad to see so many other newbies reaching for their hair goals. Lets see my hair: 4a with some 3c, relaxed, nape length. I do not have a regime yet. I know I'm going to try and stretch for 8 weeks (at 5 weeks now) then 12 weeks after that. I used to go 4 weeks/ 5 weeks top between touch ups. I just had my ends trimmed at the Domnican Salon on Sunday but it was moreso like a cut because i also had my ends trimmed the Friday before that (the one on Friday was not done correctly at a different salon). Today I started using a MN mix and I'm trying to figure everything else out. I'm taking a hair, nail & skin vitamin, women's multi-vitamin & alta silica. Drinking lots of water & using no/low heat. Trying to figure out what protective hair style I will be using. My start picture is in my signature.

My ultimate goal is MBL by Dec. 09. 

Happy hair grow ladies!


----------



## KLomax (Feb 26, 2008)

graCeful_89 said:


> NVM this whole fullhead weave thing. I think I'm going to stick to dealing with my hair a little bit longer. Besides...that bct!h was charging me WAY toooo much! $275 for a fulllhead? Not including the hair? Oh NO honey.


 
Honey hush,

Think of all the products you can buy for $275  ..... I 'm starting to sweat just thinking about it...


----------



## Cindyl (Feb 26, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Cindyl here is the link for sistaslick's article on split ends...hope this helps
> http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/286376/split_ends_everything_you_and_your.html
> 
> Also check out her fotki...great articles including an article on selecting moisturizing conditioners.


. 

KLomax your help is wonderful and greatly appreciated. I read the article. I know what my problem is "lack of moisture", I can't begin to explain exactly how dry my hair is. Still searching for a moisturizing leave-in. Again thank you so very much for all of your help.


----------



## MissTical (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey ladies, I'm still trying to upolad photos... It's not working for me, so ~ night, night and I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## MissTical (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh shyt I guess it worked.  Now how do I take it off and apply it to a FOTKI.  What is a FOTKI anyway?


----------



## KLomax (Feb 26, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> .
> 
> KLomax your help is wonderful and greatly appreciated. I read the article. I know what my problem is "lack of moisture", I can't begin to explain exactly how dry my hair is. Still searching for a moisturizing leave-in. Again thank you so very much for all of your help.


 
YES ...I didn't understand this until 2 weeks ago and it has made all of the difference!!!..Happy hair growing!!


----------



## Jassy28 (Feb 26, 2008)

MissTical said:


> Oh shyt I guess it worked. Now how do I take it off and apply it to a FOTKI. What is a FOTKI anyway?


 
It is a place to store and share photos. Go to fotki.com and create an account. It is a great way to track your progress. I am working on mine now. Let me now if you need help.


----------



## tlstacy (Feb 26, 2008)

i think i got my pics to work. let's see


----------



## MochaKochaLatte (Feb 26, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> calent28 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All!
> ...


----------



## maymajesty (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm in!  I have to get some pics done when I get my Pibbs.  I will update that hopfully this week.  But definitely add me to the list.


----------



## Jassy28 (Feb 26, 2008)

maymajesty said:


> I'm in! I have to get some pics done when I get my Pibbs. I will update that hopfully this week. But definitely add me to the list.


 
Welcome Maymajesty!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 26, 2008)

pearlfection said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I'm a newbie. I'm so glad to see so many other newbies reaching for their hair goals. Lets see my hair: 4a with some 3c, relaxed, nape length. I do not have a regime yet. I know I'm going to try and stretch for 8 weeks (at 5 weeks now) then 12 weeks after that. I used to go 4 weeks/ 5 weeks top between touch ups. I just had my ends trimmed at the Domnican Salon on Sunday but it was moreso like a cut because i also had my ends trimmed the Friday before that (the one on Friday was not done correctly at a different salon). Today I started using a MN mix and I'm trying to figure everything else out. I'm taking a hair, nail & skin vitamin, women's multi-vitamin & alta silica. Drinking lots of water & using no/low heat. Trying to figure out what protective hair style I will be using. My start picture is in my signature.
> 
> ...


 

Welcome pearlfection. I'm with you on the whole stretching. I used to go every 4 weeks, which wasn't good. I waited 6 last time, and this time i'm shooting for 8, then 12 after that. And as time goes by u will have you a good regi set up. It takes trying things out and seeing what works for you. but welcome again.


----------



## brg240 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hello, I'd like to join as well.
I am a true newb about hair. I mean I seriously don't know anything about it. (It's very sad I know) I'be been looking around this forum to see as to wear to start but it's a bit of information overload.
I have no idea what hair type I have, it's never been thick even before I started getting relaxers. Lenghth wise my hair is currently a little past my bra strap. My goal is to have it waist lenght by the end of the summer. (about 4" away.) I haven't used heat on my hair and I've been keeping it in a bun for at least 1.5 months hoping that would help it grow some. But I haven't the slightest idea if that's working for me. 

I don't have a pic of my hair because my twin took it on his digicam and has yet to send me the picture. I do have a general pic of myself where you can see my hair though. 

Thanks, 
Brittany
(ah sorry I'm so longwinded.)

from January (I didn't decide to grow my hair out seriously til Feb. 2)
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f161/sanriochica333/me/zzzzzzzzz.jpg

and it has grown since last year
http://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f161/sanriochica333/me/?action=view&current=Ipods072.jpg


----------



## calent28 (Feb 26, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> I find that Dove Moisturizing Conditioner is wonderful. I absolutely love it. I use their Moisturizing Shampoo as well. As far as leave-ins, i use Hair Mayo by Organics Africa's best. I use alot of their products such as CArrot Oil and their Tea Tree Shine, and i absolutely love them. I'm still putting my regi together as well, but those are some of my keepers.


 
Thanks for the recommendations. I am happy to find that some of the most highly regarded products are inexpensive. I have spent so much money on high end salon products only to be displeased with the results.

The lower cost really helps with the trial and error process, and in building a regimen.


----------



## calent28 (Feb 26, 2008)

sj11987 said:


> Jassy28 said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome, I think we are in this together, I have some major damage to highlights and overprocessing as well, I am glad to know that there is a little community that is just hair obsessed as I am...... btw my boyfriend thinks am absolutely nuts because of this forum also, but he loves my hair and the things i do with , so i'm guessing he be alright!lol
> ...


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 26, 2008)

So as you all know we have 2 Newbie Challenges....

This is the original challenge and this is the place to start

All the ladies in the newbie Pt2 all started here and made this thread what it is today so I would like to say *Thank You* to them for helping to build this lil room (As I look at it) for others to start and feel welcome....

Another MAJOR reason we started the Newbie Pt2 was bc we had sooo many ladies saying their in and never coming back.... So with that said

Here is the new list of the ladies I feel are new to this challenge and taking it seriously and are on their way to the Newbie Pt2 very soon

*Keep it up ladies:*


SJ11987
TLSTACY
JASSY28
MISSTICAL
CINDYL
CALENT28
PEARLFECTION
GRACEFUL89
BRG240
ALWAYSWEARJOY
ISISALISA


Keep posting, answering the question of the week and posting update pics and lets grow


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 26, 2008)

brg240 said:


> Hello, I'd like to join as well.
> I am a true newb about hair. I mean I seriously don't know anything about it. (It's very sad I know) I'be been looking around this forum to see as to wear to start but it's a bit of information overload.
> I have no idea what hair type I have, it's never been thick even before I started getting relaxers. Lenghth wise my hair is currently a little past my bra strap. My goal is to have it waist lenght by the end of the summer. (about 4" away.) I haven't used heat on my hair and I've been keeping it in a bun for at least 1.5 months hoping that would help it grow some. But I haven't the slightest idea if that's working for me.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome... Your hair is really pretty and It look thick to me which is very nice


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 26, 2008)

TO EVERYONE

It is so nice to see that all the ladies joining are having their pics up so fast thats great......


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Feb 26, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Ladies the question of the week is
> 
> What did you do to your hair this weekend?


 

I washed my hair on Sunday and let it airdry. I then set my hair on flex-rods overnight. Here is my end result....sorry the pic is taken with my phone.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 26, 2008)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> I washed my hair on Sunday and let it airdry. I then set my hair on flex-rods overnight. Here is my end result....sorry the pic is taken with my phone.


 
Your hair looks really nice I like it.... What products did u use?


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Feb 26, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Your hair looks really nice I like it.... What products did u use?


 

Thanks, Pr3tty! I used Nexxus Phyto Organics poo and con.....Aphogee Provitamin Leave-in and a little bit of mango butter.  

I'm batting a moisture problem so I'm still trying to find the right products for my hair.  I usually stretch/transition for 16 wks.....but I may just transition for real this time b/c I'm tired of my dry, relaxed hair.


----------



## sweet mocha (Feb 26, 2008)

Hello ladies, is it too late to get on the newbie challenge? I just joined and i think it's great we are trying to uplift each other instead of haten. (you know how we do it)


----------



## tlstacy (Feb 26, 2008)

pearlfection said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I'm a newbie. I'm so glad to see so many other newbies reaching for their hair goals. Lets see my hair: 4a with some 3c, relaxed, nape length. I do not have a regime yet. I know I'm going to try and stretch for 8 weeks (at 5 weeks now) then 12 weeks after that. I used to go 4 weeks/ 5 weeks top between touch ups. I just had my ends trimmed at the Domnican Salon on Sunday but it was moreso like a cut because i also had my ends trimmed the Friday before that (the one on Friday was not done correctly at a different salon). Today I started using a MN mix and I'm trying to figure everything else out. I'm taking a hair, nail & skin vitamin, women's multi-vitamin & alta silica. Drinking lots of water & using no/low heat. Trying to figure out what protective hair style I will be using. My start picture is in my signature.
> 
> ...


 

Hi Pearlfection! I started in January & our hair seems to be similar. I am also stretching. I just stretched 8 weeks when I usually go 6. Next time I am stretching 10 weeks. I plan on attempting 12 weeks. Mango butter & Scurl will lay down growth like a charm. You  might want to try it if this becomes an issue for you. Good luck to you!


----------



## MissTical (Feb 26, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> It is a place to store and share photos. Go to fotki.com and create an account. It is a great way to track your progress. I am working on mine now. Let me now if you need help.


 
Thanks Jassy28... I'm about to try it now.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 26, 2008)

sweet mocha said:


> Hello ladies, is it too late to get on the newbie challenge? I just joined and i think it's great we are trying to uplift each other instead of haten. (you know how we do it)


 
Welcome.... Do u have a regimen and starting pics yet?


----------



## Cindyl (Feb 26, 2008)

I tried to cut my ends on my own this past weekend it didn't turn out good. I'm natural and I tried to do it without straightening my hair but when I was looking at my hair yesterday I still saw split ends. So this weekend I am going to straighten my hair and have a friend trim it for me, hopefully that will finally get rid of them.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 27, 2008)

calent28 said:


> Thanks for the recommendations. I am happy to find that some of the most highly regarded products are inexpensive. I have spent so much money on high end salon products only to be displeased with the results.
> 
> The lower cost really helps with the trial and error process, and in building a regimen.


 
So true. i think simple is best in getting a regi together. many cheapie products do so much more. Its all about the ingredients. And as u will found out as u continue on here, there are many products that contain ingreds that aren't good for your hair. Also, another product i love is Queen Helene. Now, this product isn't for everyone, but its great on my hair. It helps great with detangling and its inexpensive.


----------



## isisalisa (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi all,
I would like to join the newbie challenge. I have been stocking almost a year and after a terrible stylist appointment in october I started my own personal challenge and the pic below is of my progress since October 28,2008. I was so pleased with the results I decide I should pay my dues and join. So here I am. Next goal is to fill in all the thin spots. and get it trim to even shoulder length. can I join? pleeeeeeeeeeeeassssssssssssseeeeeeee


----------



## Ms.Honey (Feb 27, 2008)

I'd like to join too. I need to buckle down and come up with a solid daily regimen other than just sleeping with my Silky on every night .


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 27, 2008)

tlstacy said:


> anywhere i cant post a pic at all. i have tried it all and none of it worked


 
maybe the file is too large?  there are size limitations


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 27, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Moisturize before you seal....castor is very good for your ends...try to determine what is causing the split ends before you cut again (lack of moisture, heat etc.) If you can find out why the ends are splitting you may need to cut alot less.


 

Also please make sure you have a quality pair of shears.  You need some good professional shears if you are going to cut your hair at home.  Rough or unsharpened shears/scissors can also cause splitting...


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 27, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> calent28 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All!
> ...


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 27, 2008)

pearlfection said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I'm a newbie. I'm so glad to see so many other newbies reaching for their hair goals. Lets see my hair: 4a with some 3c, relaxed, nape length. I do not have a regime yet. I know I'm going to try and stretch for 8 weeks (at 5 weeks now) then 12 weeks after that. I used to go 4 weeks/ 5 weeks top between touch ups. I just had my ends trimmed at the Domnican Salon on Sunday but it was moreso like a cut because i also had my ends trimmed the Friday before that (the one on Friday was not done correctly at a different salon). Today I started using a MN mix and I'm trying to figure everything else out. I'm taking a hair, nail & skin vitamin, women's multi-vitamin & alta silica. Drinking lots of water & using no/low heat. Trying to figure out what protective hair style I will be using. My start picture is in my signature.
> 
> ...


 
Happy hair growing to you as well.  You are in a  *PERFECT* position to grow your hair out!  Healthy and blunt cut!  LOVES IT!!  Welcome-


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 27, 2008)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> I washed my hair on Sunday and let it airdry. I then set my hair on flex-rods overnight. Here is my end result....sorry the pic is taken with my phone.


 
Thos flexi-rods hooked you up!!  Lovely!!


----------



## Jassy28 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello ladies!
I just wanted to tell everyone that i got my hair cut yesterday. I thought it would be best to get rid of the damaged hair before i continue. I will post pics soon. 
Happy growing!


----------



## KPH (Feb 27, 2008)

I'M INNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN, THIS IS A TEST SORRY, I WAS SO FRANTIC AND NOT READING THAT I DIDN'T REALIZE THERE WAS A FEE.

OKAY, I'VE STALKED THIS BOARD FOR 30 DAYS, I DON'T HAVE A CAMERA BUT MY HAIR HAS STOPPED SHEDDING, THANKS ALL YOU WONDERFUL WOMEN


----------



## Cindyl (Feb 27, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Also please make sure you have a quality pair of shears. You need some good professional shears if you are going to cut your hair at home. Rough or unsharpened shears/scissors can also cause splitting...


 
Yeah, I just found this out unfortunately after I cut my hair with some house scissors. I just purchased a new pair at the BSS so I will attempt again because I still have split ends and little knots close to where the hair is spliting. I am so discouraged, I feel like I need to cut it all off inorder to get rid of the split ends.


----------



## KLomax (Feb 27, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> Yeah, I just found this out unfortunately after I cut my hair with some house scissors. I just purchased a new pair at the BSS so I will attempt again because I still have split ends and little knots close to where the hair is spliting. I am so discouraged, I feel like I need to cut it all off inorder to get rid of the split ends.


My hair used to knot on the ends when I needed moisture...what product are you using ?


----------



## atlcelebrity (Feb 27, 2008)

Is it too late to join?  I am really interested.  Please let me know if you can sign me up.  I started with Vitamins in November 2007 and after reading the posts here I started with the external Regimen a few weeks ago......  

This is what I am going to follow....
- *WEDNESDAY:* Co-wash  
- *SUNDAY:* Shampoo; Deep Condition; Hot Oil treatment  (Shampoos to use will be KeraCare, Herbal Essence, Motions, Head &Shoulders, Paul Mitchell, Tresseme)
- *DAILY:* Spray daily with UBH Dew, Infusium 23, Braid Spray or some other leave-in conditioner/moisterisor
- *DAILY:* Lightly oil Scalp with Sulu Max Grow, Carols Daughter and or Beautiful Tresses Serum   - 
- *MONTHLY:* Use clarifying shampoo to remove build up
- SIX WEEKS to EIGHT WEEKS: Deep Aphogee Protein Treatment  
*DAILY:*  Use MN around edges and in kitchen area


----------



## pearlfection (Feb 27, 2008)

to FindingMe, tlstacy, fiya'slovechild &  espceially pr3tty for starting this thread. 

To all newbies we can do this & Happy Healthy Hair Growth to you all.


----------



## Cindyl (Feb 27, 2008)

KLomax said:


> My hair used to knot on the ends when I needed moisture...what product are you using ?


 
I started out using Pantene Relaxed and Natural shampoo and conditioner. I was using kinky curly products, then I had extensions(micro) for 2months. After I took them out I noticed that my hair was extremely dry. Then I started using Black and Beautiful Organic Tea Tree shampoo and conditoner with menthol, vit E, and Keratin. These made my scalp feel like it was on fire. So now I started using Aubrey Organics Island Naturals shampoo and conditoner, Aubrey Organics GBP Conditoner, I didn't have a leave-in yet still looking. I use to clarify everytime I washed, I think that this contibuted to the dryness. Now I also prepoo with castor oil and conditioner. I don't know what to do anymore. Nothing seems to be working. Sorry for the long rundown .


----------



## KLomax (Feb 27, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> I started out using Pantene Relaxed and Natural shampoo and conditioner. I was using kinky curly products, then I had extensions(micro) for 2months. After I took them out I noticed that my hair was extremely dry. Then I started using Black and Beautiful Organic Tea Tree shampoo and conditoner with menthol, vit E, and Keratin. These made my scalp feel like it was on fire. So now I started using Aubrey Organics Island Naturals shampoo and conditoner, Aubrey Organics GBP Conditoner, I didn't have a leave-in yet still looking. I use to clarify everytime I washed, I think that this contibuted to the dryness. Now I also prepoo with castor oil and conditioner. I don't know what to do anymore. Nothing seems to be working. Sorry for the long rundown .


you really need a moisturizing leave in...check out sistaslick for recommendations...Have you tried elasta QP? It's on sale at Rite Aid this week for $4.99.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 27, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> So as you all know we have 2 Newbie Challenges....
> 
> This is the original challenge and this is the place to start
> 
> ...


 

This list is just the ladies who have a pic and regimen... If ur name is not on the list it does not mean ur not welcome im just trying to keep a look out 4 these ladies that have it 2gether so far but like I said b4 All are welcome


----------



## Cindyl (Feb 27, 2008)

KLomax said:


> you really need a moisturizing leave in...check out sistaslick for recommendations...Have you tried elasta QP? It's on sale at Rite Aid this week for $4.99.


 
I have not tried elasta QP, I don't have a Rite Aid in my area. I saw it at Sally's.  Is there a specific kind that I need to get? Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Jassy28 (Feb 27, 2008)

pearlfection said:


> to FindingMe, tlstacy, fiya'slovechild & espceially pr3tty for starting this thread.
> 
> To all newbies we can do this & Happy Healthy Hair Growth to you all.


 
I think you too, I love this thread!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 27, 2008)

pearlfection said:


> to FindingMe, tlstacy, fiya'slovechild & espceially pr3tty for starting this thread.
> 
> To all newbies we can do this & Happy Healthy Hair Growth to you all.


 
Happy Hair Growth to u too!!!!


----------



## classi123 (Feb 27, 2008)

I am in!! I am just about at my goal length but I want my hair fuller and healthier and to grow out my bang


----------



## Cinda2503 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello Ladies!

I'm a newbie and I want it!  As I am writing this I am sitting under the dryer doing a cholestrol treatment.  My hair is extremely dry and I am trying to correct this problem; hopefully, this cholestrol treatment will work.  I have been co-washing every other day with VO5.  I was with CON every sunday and use Aussie 3 minute miracle. I use Salerm 21 or Lacio Lacio as a daily moisutrizer and I seal with EVOO.   I drink 1/2 a gallon of water a day.  (I am trying to up that to 1 gallon.)  I take a vareity pack of vitamins called Nature's Code and 3 Fish oil pills dailys.  My hair is currently collarbone length in the front and shoulder lenght in the back.  I am trying to grow in to full SL by May/June and APL by December.

I will post pictures as soon as I figure out how to do so.

Good Luck to ALL!


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 27, 2008)

Cinda2503 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I'm a newbie and I want it! As I am writing this I am sitting under the dryer doing a cholestrol treatment. My hair is extremely dry and I am trying to correct this problem; hopefully, this cholestrol treatment will work. I have been co-washing every other day with VO5. I was with CON every sunday and use Aussie 3 minute miracle. I use Salerm 21 or Lacio Lacio as a daily moisutrizer and I seal with EVOO. I drink 1/2 a gallon of water a day. (I am trying to up that to 1 gallon.) I take a vareity pack of vitamins called Nature's Code and 3 Fish oil pills dailys. My hair is currently collarbone length in the front and shoulder lenght in the back. I am trying to grow in to full SL by May/June and APL by December.
> 
> ...


 

Welcome and I wish I could drink so much water....


----------



## tlstacy (Feb 27, 2008)

OK - I purchased Gennifer Miller's (Macherieamoure) roller setting dvd - healthytextures.com. I havent tried it yet but I cant imagine her techniques not working. Hopefully, my Pibbs will get here soon and I can try it out. One other thing, I am having the hardest time with this whole Monistat on the hair thing. Obviously, a lot of people have tried it and it seems to work for them but I don't know if I can do it.  I need something for my nape.


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 27, 2008)

Greetings Ladies! Is it too late to join the challenge?


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 27, 2008)

tlstacy said:


> OK - I purchased Gennifer Miller's (Macherieamoure) roller setting dvd - healthytextures.com. I havent tried it yet but I cant imagine her techniques not working. Hopefully, my Pibbs will get here soon and I can try it out. One other thing, I am having the hardest time with this whole Monistat on the hair thing. Obviously, a lot of people have tried it and it seems to work for them but I don't know if I can do it.  I need something for my nape.


 
Well, what seems to be the problem? Is it applying? or are u having side effects from it?


----------



## Jassy28 (Feb 27, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Well, what seems to be the problem? Is it applying? or are u having side effects from it?


 
Fiya'slovechild, I am feeling the same way about the monistat. I want to try it but i am afraid of the side effects, also the idea is still a little odd to me, but hey what do I know. Do you use MN, if so do you mix it with anything. It seems that many of the people how mix with something dont have the side effects. TIA


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 27, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Fiya'slovechild, I am feeling the same way about the monistat. I want to try it but i am afraid of the side effects, also the idea is still a little odd to me, but hey what do I know. Do you use MN, if so do you mix it with anything. It seems that many of the people how mix with something dont have the side effects. TIA


 
I use it on and off. I'm not steady with it for the fact that my scalp  was getting really dry when i apply. I get amazing new growth though. I think the trick is to add more stuff to the MN. At first, i added just Carrot Oil to it, but now I have added Olive Oil and the dryness left some. And i'm gonna see what rosemary oil being added will do. But i think the more oils u add, the better off u'll be. But u can't just apply it alone or you will probably have headaches.


----------



## KLomax (Feb 28, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> I have not tried elasta QP, I don't have a Rite Aid in my area. I saw it at Sally's. Is there a specific kind that I need to get? Thanks again for all your help.


 
There is only 1 that I know of.


----------



## tlstacy (Feb 28, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> I use it on and off. I'm not steady with it for the fact that my scalp was getting really dry when i apply. I get amazing new growth though. I think the trick is to add more stuff to the MN. At first, i added just Carrot Oil to it, but now I have added Olive Oil and the dryness left some. And i'm gonna see what rosemary oil being added will do. But i think the more oils u add, the better off u'll be. But u can't just apply it alone or you will probably have headaches.


 
Well, my problem 1st is that it is Monistat & my scalp is always dry and I have been scared that it is going to make my itching worse. I might try it and add some stuff to it like you suggest. My biggest problem is trying to talk myself into putting Monistat on my head.


----------



## lnana04 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey everyone!

I have a question. I've been having issues with my sisters hair breakage, as you all may know, well I washed last wednesday and did the Aphogee 2-min re constructor, which didn't seem to work. I'm wondering if I can wash today and do the full protein Aphogee treatment? Will it be too soon to use today?


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 28, 2008)

tlstacy said:


> Well, my problem 1st is that it is Monistat & my scalp is always dry and I have been scared that it is going to make my itching worse. I might try it and add some stuff to it like you suggest. My biggest problem is trying to talk myself into putting Monistat on my head.


 
If you want to try it, i suggest u just apply it to one small part of your hair before applying it all over. Like I applied it to my nape, its not visible, so if something had went wrong, then i would be able to cover that up. But it worked well for me, minus the dryness at first. But just choose a section and try that for about a week or two and see what happens.


----------



## pr3tty (Feb 28, 2008)

lnana04 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I have a question. I've been having issues with my sisters hair breakage, as you all may know, well I washed last wednesday and did the Aphogee 2-min re constructor, which didn't seem to work. I'm wondering if I can wash today and do the full protein Aphogee treatment? Will it be too soon to use today?


 
I would try it again but do a DC with moisture after


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 28, 2008)

Has ne one had any results with Mane N Tails Poo and Con?


----------



## lnana04 (Feb 28, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I would try it again but do a DC with moisture after



Thanks! I'll try again and see what happens.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 28, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> I started out using Pantene Relaxed and Natural shampoo and conditioner. I was using kinky curly products, then I had extensions(micro) for 2months. After I took them out I noticed that my hair was extremely dry. Then I started using Black and Beautiful Organic Tea Tree shampoo and conditoner with menthol, vit E, and Keratin. These made my scalp feel like it was on fire. So now I started using Aubrey Organics Island Naturals shampoo and conditoner, Aubrey Organics GBP Conditoner, I didn't have a leave-in yet still looking. I use to clarify everytime I washed, I think that this contibuted to the dryness. Now I also prepoo with castor oil and conditioner. I don't know what to do anymore. Nothing seems to be working. Sorry for the long rundown .


 
Ok, you need some moisture, IMHA (in my HUMBLE opinion).  I would suggest pre-pooing with either palm oil or coconut oil and leave overnight.  I currently use OJON Restorative to pre-poo at least once a week, which is like a modified palm oil + natural extracts, and over the course of a month, my hair was getting SO much moisture back.  I am relaxed, but I still think this will help you.  I also use Vatika coconut oil which works well for me and my family's hair.  STOP THE CLARIFYING!!!  Once you pre-poo, try co-washing with a *good* conditioner.  Try one that's silicone free.  You need that to smooth your cuticle.  Or, if you just feel you need to clarify or shampoo, try 1 tablespoon baking soda in a cup of hot water or with one tablespoon lemon juice in the dose of conditioner or use a *very* mild/moisturizing shampoo no more than 1x per week.  I don't think you need a shampoo with any strong cleansing or clarifying abilities.  Also, when I was natural, I used to spritz my hair with plain distilled water in a spray bottle daily (1 or 2x) to add moisture back into my hair.  HTH!

Cinda2503, I think the palm/coconut oil pre-poo could help you, too.  It definitely did me...


----------



## Jassy28 (Feb 28, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Welcome and I wish I could drink so much water....


 
Me too, when I drink alot of H2O I cant stay out of the bathroom!


----------



## Jassy28 (Feb 28, 2008)

tlstacy said:


> OK - I purchased Gennifer Miller's (Macherieamoure) roller setting dvd - healthytextures.com. I havent tried it yet but I cant imagine her techniques not working. Hopefully, my Pibbs will get here soon and I can try it out. One other thing, I am having the hardest time with this whole Monistat on the hair thing. Obviously, a lot of people have tried it and it seems to work for them but I don't know if I can do it.  I need something for my nape.


 
Let me know how you like the video, I might have to pick it up. I have been roller setting weekly. I am getting better but I still need some work (not to mention how long it takes me and how bad my arms hurt ).


----------



## Jassy28 (Feb 28, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> I use it on and off. I'm not steady with it for the fact that my scalp was getting really dry when i apply. I get amazing new growth though. I think the trick is to add more stuff to the MN. At first, i added just Carrot Oil to it, but now I have added Olive Oil and the dryness left some. And i'm gonna see what rosemary oil being added will do. But i think the more oils u add, the better off u'll be. But u can't just apply it alone or you will probably have headaches.


 
Thanks I think I am going to give it a try. I got a applicator bottle to make the app. easier and prevent getting it into my hair. Also, should you increase washing/ co washing when using MN?


----------



## Jassy28 (Feb 28, 2008)

tlstacy said:


> Well, my problem 1st is that it is Monistat & my scalp is always dry and I have been scared that it is going to make my itching worse. I might try it and add some stuff to it like you suggest. My biggest problem is trying to talk myself into putting Monistat on my head.


 
 Feeling the same way. but maybe if you put more of the oils in you (myself as well) will feel better about it. From what I hear the ingredients in MN are in some hair products so if you mix it with stuff its like making you own hair product. This is what Im going to keep telling myself.


----------



## Jassy28 (Feb 28, 2008)

Finding Me, and any others that are interested in Ojon products, QVC is having a show at 1am. If you are up that late you may wont to check it out. The restorative treatment is great. If you are not up that late check out QVC.com. Because of of lead day all items on air and online are on 4 easy pays. This is great if you really wont to stock up and dont want to break the bank! 
BTW, It is 1am est. time


----------



## KLomax (Feb 29, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Ok, you need some moisture, IMHA (in my HUMBLE opinion). I would suggest pre-pooing with either palm oil or coconut oil and leave overnight. I currently use OJON Restorative to pre-poo at least once a week, which is like a modified palm oil + natural extracts, and over the course of a month, my hair was getting SO much moisture back. I am relaxed, but I still think this will help you. I also use Vatika coconut oil which works well for me and my family's hair. STOP THE CLARIFYING!!! Once you pre-poo, try co-washing with a *good* conditioner. Try one that's silicone free. You need that to smooth your cuticle. Or, if you just feel you need to clarify or shampoo, try 1 tablespoon baking soda in a cup of hot water or with one tablespoon lemon juice in the dose of conditioner or use a *very* mild/moisturizing shampoo no more than 1x per week. I don't think you need a shampoo with any strong cleansing or clarifying abilities. Also, when I was natural, I used to spritz my hair with plain distilled water in a spray bottle daily (1 or 2x) to add moisture back into my hair. HTH!
> 
> Cinda2503, I think the palm/coconut oil pre-poo could help you, too. It definitely did me...


Co-signing...you also need a moisturizing leave-in conditioner/seal w/ oil.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 29, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Finding Me, and any others that are interested in Ojon products, QVC is having a show at 1am. If you are up that late you may wont to check it out. The restorative treatment is great. If you are not up that late check out QVC.com. Because of of lead day all items on air and online are on 4 easy pays. This is great if you really wont to stock up and dont want to break the bank!
> BTW, It is 1am est. time


 

I love the Restorative Treatment as well.  It's basically the staple product of my regi that all others revolve around.  I missed the show...erplexed


----------



## Jassy28 (Feb 29, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I love the Restorative Treatment as well. It's basically the staple product of my regi that all others revolve around.  I missed the show...erplexed


 
So did I, couldnt stay up that late. But you can always go online and see a product review.


----------



## apemay1969 (Feb 29, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Co-signing...you also need a moisturizing leave-in conditioner/seal w/ oil.


 
I'm using Elasta QP H-Two leave-in.  Is this a moisturizing or a protein leave-in?


----------



## apemay1969 (Feb 29, 2008)

KLomax said:


> you really need a moisturizing leave in...check out sistaslick for recommendations...Have you tried elasta QP? It's on sale at Rite Aid this week for $4.99.


 
Dang, my earlier post seems dumb now.  Is the Elasta QP leave in that you are suggesting the H-Two or is there another one.  I'm into Elasta QP - I could put the Mango Butter on my waffles.


----------



## Cindyl (Feb 29, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Ok, you need some moisture, IMHA (in my HUMBLE opinion). I would suggest pre-pooing with either palm oil or coconut oil and leave overnight. I currently use OJON Restorative to pre-poo at least once a week, which is like a modified palm oil + natural extracts, and over the course of a month, my hair was getting SO much moisture back. I am relaxed, but I still think this will help you. I also use Vatika coconut oil which works well for me and my family's hair. STOP THE CLARIFYING!!! Once you pre-poo, try co-washing with a *good* conditioner. Try one that's silicone free. You need that to smooth your cuticle. Or, if you just feel you need to clarify or shampoo, try 1 tablespoon baking soda in a cup of hot water or with one tablespoon lemon juice in the dose of conditioner or use a *very* mild/moisturizing shampoo no more than 1x per week. I don't think you need a shampoo with any strong cleansing or clarifying abilities. Also, when I was natural, I used to spritz my hair with plain distilled water in a spray bottle daily (1 or 2x) to add moisture back into my hair. HTH!
> 
> Cinda2503, I think the palm/coconut oil pre-poo could help you, too. It definitely did me...[/quot
> 
> ...


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 29, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> FindingMe said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, you need some moisture, IMHA (in my HUMBLE opinion). I would suggest pre-pooing with either palm oil or coconut oil and leave overnight. I currently use OJON Restorative to pre-poo at least once a week, which is like a modified palm oil + natural extracts, and over the course of a month, my hair was getting SO much moisture back. I am relaxed, but I still think this will help you. I also use Vatika coconut oil which works well for me and my family's hair. STOP THE CLARIFYING!!! Once you pre-poo, try co-washing with a *good* conditioner. Try one that's silicone free. You need that to smooth your cuticle. Or, if you just feel you need to clarify or shampoo, try 1 tablespoon baking soda in a cup of hot water or with one tablespoon lemon juice in the dose of conditioner or use a *very* mild/moisturizing shampoo no more than 1x per week. I don't think you need a shampoo with any strong cleansing or clarifying abilities. Also, when I was natural, I used to spritz my hair with plain distilled water in a spray bottle daily (1 or 2x) to add moisture back into my hair. HTH!
> ...


----------



## Cindyl (Feb 29, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Cindyl said:
> 
> 
> > Aww...man! I was hoping you could salvage your hair and rebuild. Anywhoo, you can buy Vatika at any Indian store or http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=203943
> ...


----------



## Toney (Feb 29, 2008)

Thank you for starting this thread. I joined last year and I still feel like a newbie. I am looking forward to creating a hair regimen. I will send the regimen and pictures soon. Thanks again.


----------



## tlstacy (Feb 29, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Let me know how you like the video, I might have to pick it up. I have been roller setting weekly. I am getting better but I still need some work (not to mention how long it takes me and how bad my arms hurt ).


 
I really like the video. She does some things I would have never thought of even though they are simple. I have not tried it yet using these techniques though - I'll let you know what happens when I do.


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 1, 2008)

Ladies I know I have not been on for the 2 days but I am sooo sick so plz 4give me...

I hope every1 is doing right by their hair and dont 4get its March 1st that mean we need a new pics and a list of anything new that u have added to ur regimen or took away from it since joining this challenge


----------



## danigurl18 (Mar 1, 2008)

Here is my 1 month update pics!! 1st pic is Feb 1 and the 2nd is Feb 28


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 1, 2008)

danigurl18 said:


> Here is my 1 month update pics!! 1st pic is Feb 1 and the 2nd is Feb 28


 
WOW!!!  Your hair looks SOOO healthy!!!  Way to grow!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 1, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> FindingMe said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I feel it now. Thank you for the link, I'm going to be counting on you for more advice so that I don't have to go through this again. I now have about 2-3in of hair.  Hopefully next time around is better. THANK YOU AGAIN!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 1, 2008)

danigurl18 said:


> Here is my 1 month update pics!! 1st pic is Feb 1 and the 2nd is Feb 28


 
wow ur hair looks soo much thicker what did you use?


----------



## Cindyl (Mar 1, 2008)

Well let see, my regime is going to change since things did not work out in my favor, I had to cut my hair. I will be able to post pics on Monday because my camera isn't working. Alright, I will no longer wash my hair with shampoo every week just once every month or so.

Here is my regime:
co-wash 2-3 week (HE Breaks-Over)
pre-poo everytime I co-wash with cond. (Aubrey Organics GPB) and at the moment castor oil, I will be adding vatika coconut oil when I finds some (leave that on overnite)
apply leave-in (HE LTR)
seal ends with castor oil

Okay, I have gotten alot of good advice but at the moment there are some products that I can't find or afford so I have to use what I have and when I get the money and find the products my regime will be changing. I just sealing my ends hopefully that will help with the split ends issue, I can't wait until I can get a GREAT MOISTURIZING LEAVE-IN (Elasta QP). Thanks for all of your HELP FindingME!!!!


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 1, 2008)

Well here is my progress from Feb 1st to now



















I have added HE Breaks over and Silicon Mix and airdrying and Mizani Nighttime H2O


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 1, 2008)

Your hair is looking good! Sorry to hear you are not feeling  well get better soon.



pr3tty said:


> Well here is my progress from Feb 1st to now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 1, 2008)

Ladies I have finally got my fotki up and current. I have pictures of my latest roller set, try not to laugh, too hard at least . 

I tried clarifing with baking soda and water this week i liked it alot. Also I have added Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer to my reg. so far so good.


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 1, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Your hair is looking good! Sorry to hear you are not feeling  well get better soon.


 
Thank u Jassy


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 1, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> Well let see, my regime is going to change since things did not work out in my favor, I had to cut my hair. I will be able to post pics on Monday because my camera isn't working. Alright, I will no longer wash my hair with shampoo every week just once every month or so.
> 
> Here is my regime:
> co-wash 2-3 week (HE Breaks-Over)
> ...


 
This looks GREAT!  Do you know if HE Breaks Over and HE LTR have any protein in them?  The protein will help strengthen your hair.  I checked the HE site and the Break's Over looks like it should have some protein as it's touted as a "stregthening and anti-breakage" collection of products.  It did not list the ingredients, though.  I understand that it's still really moisturizing, so you should be good.  Pr3tty swears by it.  Maybe the LTR is more moisturizing?  Not sure, but I could tell more from the ingredients.  I may have to try some of the HE products this summer!

The Aubrey Organics GPB is protein-based so you should be good there.  I am not familiar with it, but it sounds balanced and should provide good moisture for you as well.  

Girl, you are ready to lock and load!   I hope this works better for you, so you can grow that hair out healthy and strong and not have to cut anymore!   I can't wait to see results!!


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 1, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Well here is my progress from Feb 1st to now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

OMG, Pr3tty!!  *YOUR HAIR ROCKS!!!!!* THE THICKNESS AND THE SHINE ALONE MAKE ME WANT TO HUG YOU!!!!  
It also looks longer to me as well!  Way to grow!


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 1, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Ladies I have finally got my fotki up and current. I have pictures of my latest roller set, try not to laugh, too hard at least .
> 
> I tried clarifing with baking soda and water this week i liked it alot. Also I *have added Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer to my reg. so far so good.*


 
*OMG!!  That stuff is the bomb!*   Whenever my hair feels a little too mushy or has too much moisture, I spray that in before rollersetting/braiding/whatever and it balances it right on out.  It's pretty much the only thing in the Apoghee line that's a DEFINITE keeper for me.  Otherwise, I am searching for some good protein products for my regi once I use up this Aphogee.


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 1, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> OMG, Pr3tty!! *YOUR HAIR ROCKS!!!!!* THE THICKNESS AND THE SHINE ALONE MAKE ME WANT TO HUG YOU!!!!
> It also looks longer to me as well! Way to grow!


 
lol at the hug that smilie is too funny thanx I guess when you take care of your hair it does pay.. Im happy so far


----------



## Cindyl (Mar 1, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> This looks GREAT! Do you know if HE Breaks Over and HE LTR have any protein in them? The protein will help strengthen your hair. I checked the HE site and the Break's Over looks like it should have some protein as it's touted as a "stregthening and anti-breakage" collection of products. It did not list the ingredients, though. I understand that it's still really moisturizing, so you should be good. Pr3tty swears by it. Maybe the LTR is more moisturizing? Not sure, but I could tell more from the ingredients. I may have to try some of the HE products this summer!
> 
> The Aubrey Organics GPB is protein-based so you should be good there. I am not familiar with it, but it sounds balanced and should provide good moisture for you as well.
> 
> Girl, you are ready to lock and load!  I hope this works better for you, so you can grow that hair out healthy and strong and not have to cut anymore!  I can't wait to see results!!


 
Thank You so much for the support and advice!!!! I had to get the LTR because I couldn't find the HE Breaks-Over. I tried the LTR yesterday and sealed with castor oil, my hair feels a lot better. I just have to use a lot of LTR because my hair is thicker than I thought it was. And yes after the prepoo I co-washed only. My hair feels alot more moisturized. You are my hair SAVIOR, THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 1, 2008)

Ok, I have attached my March update photos (Click it to make it larger). I don't have much growth, but I can tell my layers are growing out. Especially around my face, I used to have bangs, now they are almost chin length! My hair also hangs differently. It feels more dense and thick, I guess bc the layers are moving towards the ends of my hair. However, due to my extreme scissor happy-ness, I have probably cut 2+ inches of new growth off the ends of my hair.  I still have 1 inch more that I want to cut, but I am TRYING to get to full APL and beyond before I do it.

Overall, I am happy with the health and feel of my hair. I am SO diggin' LHCF!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 1, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Your hair is looking good! Sorry to hear you are not feeling  well get better soon.


 

Your hair looks great Pretty. When i get home, i'll post my improved regi and pics.


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 2, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Your hair looks great Pretty. When i get home, i'll post my improved regi and pics.


 
Thank u Fiya


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 2, 2008)

Anyone tried Castor oil?


----------



## Cindyl (Mar 2, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Anyone tried Castor oil?


 
I have, it gives my hair great shine


----------



## atlcelebrity (Mar 2, 2008)

My picture is posted and so is my regimen..... can I join?  Please let me know what to do next.  I will update monthly progress to my Blog (which can be found in my signature).  

Happy Growing everyone!


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 2, 2008)

atlcelebrity said:


> My picture is posted and so is my regimen..... can I join? Please let me know what to do next. I will update monthly progress to my Blog (which can be found in my signature).
> 
> Happy Growing everyone!


 
Welcome.... and how is sulu working 4 you?


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 2, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> I have, it gives my hair great shine


 
Which one do you use?


----------



## Summer 74 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello Ladies,
 I am new since yesterday!!!!.  I want to share my story I have some pics to post.  I was APL last May 2007 and my hair just started breaking not sure if stress or overprocesssing.  So I tried to get layers not realizing my hair was breaking and the layers looked thin at the bottom so 1.5 inches cut( June2007) No longer APL.  Must still be breaking change hairdressors ends are looking really thin.  I continue getting trims but now touch-ups every six weeks. So last visit to haidresssor  sides trimmed 1in back trim 1inch ok nice and even and  SHORT!!!So I am now shoulder length and frustrated.  This has happen to me twice, oncein 2005 and now again!  My hair would be looking good getting trims every 8 weeks touch-ups every 5 then poof the nape would began to break, except this time the back broke from top of ear to ear and around my sides which were 2inched past collar bone broke to chin length.  So please feel my frustration.  My hair is back the length it was in 2005!!!!!!  it grows then it breaks then I have to get 1-2inches whacked off.  Iam ready to try this " stretching "  I HAVE NEVER DONE THIS!!! My last perm Febuary 20th 2008 was done on the 6th week with a good trim! and my next perm I will do In 9weeks!  Wish me luck!  I will attempt to post my pics.


----------



## Cindyl (Mar 2, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Which one do you use?


 
I use the Home Health brand from my local whole food store


----------



## Summer 74 (Mar 2, 2008)

I am on my Journey to Brastrap Length.  I do not know how to grade my hair. I am shoulder length now.


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 2, 2008)

Summer 74 said:


> I am on my Journey to Brastrap Length. I do not know how to grade my hair. I am shoulder length now.


 
I would say ur almost APL and your hair is very nice


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 2, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> I use the Home Health brand from my local whole food store


 
~~~~~Thanx~~~~


----------



## Summer 74 (Mar 2, 2008)

I post little sayings underneath my photos but they didn't show.  I want  to explain the photos.
Photo #1-  looking good sides good everythink ok Touch-up every5 weeks trim every 8 (may 2006)
photo#2- Breaking in progress becoming more evident underneath and sides. ( May 2007)
Photo#3- my sides finally growing back.  this is 9days after 1 inch trim and 6 week touch-up Febuary 20, 2008
Photo #4- This is my present length( Febuary 29,2008)
Photo#5- The underneath finally growing back!
And this is my second time going through this grow break cut cycle.  This happened in 2006.


----------



## Summer 74 (Mar 2, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I would say ur almost APL and your hair is very nice[/quote
> Thanks for the compliment. I am gonna stop this break trim starting over circle starting now!! LOL


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 2, 2008)

ITA, after on use I saw a difference, I will be keeping this in my reggie, especially when stretching, as I am now. It helps with the breakage.



FindingMe said:


> *OMG!! That stuff is the bomb!*  Whenever my hair feels a little too mushy or has too much moisture, I spray that in before rollersetting/braiding/whatever and it balances it right on out. It's pretty much the only thing in the Apoghee line that's a DEFINITE keeper for me. Otherwise, I am searching for some good protein products for my regi once I use up this Aphogee.


----------



## cocomyst (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello all, 
I am very new here. Today I posted an intro of myself then I joined this group. Today I start my journey to healthy growing hair.

I use motions relaxer, I am pretty satisfied right now, the more i learn about hair  and my hair this might change.....
....so since Motions is my relaxer I  want to try to use other products in this line, which I have been using but I am sure I was using improperly.

So my first question.... the Motions CPR is this a DC (I saw somewhere someone mentioned while talking about protein treatments now I am confused)

Also, the Motions silk protein con is this on the same level (as far as light protein treatment) as aphogee 2min reconstructor?

Please help a newbie find her way erplexed

PS I also incorporated nexxus Aloe rid for my clarifying poo, and nexxus humectess which i will use as a leave in.


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 2, 2008)

OK ladies, so I am having a real problem. My hair is driving me nuts, I am trying to stretcht til May b/c I think it will be great for my hair but I dont know what to do with it. I have been roller setting but  it takes so much time and Im not too sure how I like it know that i have short hair. I guess i am just losing hope right now. What should I do? Should I just relax my hair and try stretching again when it gets longer? Please take a look at the pics in my fotki (would post them here but not sure how) and let me know what you think. TIA, Jassy

http://members.fotki.com/Jassy28/


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 2, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> OK ladies, so I am having a real problem. My hair is driving me nuts, I am trying to stretcht til May b/c I think it will be great for my hair but I dont know what to do with it. I have been roller setting but it takes so much time and Im not too sure how I like it know that i have short hair. I guess i am just losing hope right now. What should I do? Should I just relax my hair and try stretching again when it gets longer? Please take a look at the pics in my fotki (would post them here but not sure how) and let me know what you think. TIA, Jassy
> 
> http://members.fotki.com/Jassy28/


 
How many weeks post are you? And also, I'm 5 weeks, and I use CAntu Shea Butter leave in conditioning repair cream. I absolutely love it.  It has made my new growth really soft and easy to manage.


----------



## MissTical (Mar 2, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> OK ladies, so I am having a real problem. My hair is driving me nuts, I am trying to stretcht til May b/c I think it will be great for my hair but I dont know what to do with it. I have been roller setting but it takes so much time and Im not too sure how I like it know that i have short hair. I guess i am just losing hope right now. What should I do? Should I just relax my hair and try stretching again when it gets longer? Please take a look at the pics in my fotki (would post them here but not sure how) and let me know what you think. TIA, Jassy
> 
> http://members.fotki.com/Jassy28/


 

Jassy,
    Your cut is cute, and good job on the roller set.  Please don't get discouraged; continue to stretch, try to meet your goal.  You can always try wigs, a fall, etc... to give you other styling options.  I need you to stay positive so as we're posting our new pics you'll have some encouraging words of advice


----------



## Summer 74 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok I am really trying to get this technical stuff down. I just realized how to join Fotki.com but I used some numbers not my signature as my username I am not about to erase the account and start over took me 2 hours to get the hang of that! I am trying to have my http://public.fotki.com/489426/ show up eveytime I post. Any suggestions? I tried in signature at it says invalid file


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 2, 2008)

12 weeks. were do you find Cantu? I wish the new growth wasnt so puffy!


fiya'slovechild said:


> How many weeks post are you? And also, I'm 5 weeks, and I use CAntu Shea Butter leave in conditioning repair cream. I absolutely love it. It has made my new growth really soft and easy to manage.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 2, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> 12 weeks. were do you find Cantu? I wish the new growth wasnt so puffy!


 

U can get it from any Walmart or beauty supply store. It has a orange top and a pearly white jar. I just got mine Friday and used it yesterday and I'm already in love. Another thing I do is pre poo. I use EVoo, honey, and sometimes mayo for protein. It does wonders for my roots. and the good thing about the shea butter is that u can use it daily. I tried it today as a moisturizer and then used carrot oil to seal it in. My hair feels really shiny.


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks alot MissTical, your encouragment just kept me away from the clippers! Im going to try my best to stay positive and focus on my goal. I dont know what I would, or what my head would look like with out LHCF. This may be a silly question but what is a fall? I have no clue! TIA



MissTical said:


> Jassy,
> Your cut is cute, and good job on the roller set. Please don't get discouraged; continue to stretch, try to meet your goal. You can always try wigs, a fall, etc... to give you other styling options. I need you to stay positive so as we're posting our new pics you'll have some encouraging words of advice


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 3, 2008)

where are the ladies today


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 3, 2008)

Summer 74 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I am new since yesterday!!!!. I want to share my story I have some pics to post. I was APL last May 2007 and my hair just started breaking not sure if stress or overprocesssing. So I tried to get layers not realizing my hair was breaking and the layers looked thin at the bottom so 1.5 inches cut( June2007) No longer APL. Must still be breaking change hairdressors ends are looking really thin. I continue getting trims but now touch-ups every six weeks. So last visit to haidresssor sides trimmed 1in back trim 1inch ok nice and even and SHORT!!!So I am now shoulder length and frustrated. This has happen to me twice, oncein 2005 and now again! My hair would be looking good getting trims every 8 weeks touch-ups every 5 then poof the nape would began to break, except this time the back broke from top of ear to ear and around my sides which were 2inched past collar bone broke to chin length. So please feel my frustration. My hair is back the length it was in 2005!!!!!! it grows then it breaks then I have to get 1-2inches whacked off. *Iam ready to try this " stretching* " I HAVE NEVER DONE THIS!!! My last perm Febuary 20th 2008 was done on the 6th week with a good trim! and my next perm I will do In 9weeks! *Wish me luck!* I will attempt to post my pics.


 

GOOD LUCK!  I can't get past 9 weeks myself.  I think that this summer I will be able to do better, though.  But pay attention to your hair, if it was already breaking and the stretching makes it worse, you need to be aware and quickly!!


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 3, 2008)

Summer 74 said:


> *I am on my Journey to Brastrap Length*. I do not know how to grade my hair. I am shoulder length now.


 
Your hair is PRETTY!!!!!  I am on the same journey!  Let's do it!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 3, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> How many weeks post are you? And also, I'm 5 weeks, and I use CAntu Shea Butter leave in conditioning repair cream. I absolutely love it. It has made my new growth really soft and easy to manage.


 

I agree.  I have used ORS creme in the jar and love it for NG.  What about braid outs or twist outs?


----------



## tlstacy (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Jassy28  - I was told a fall is another name for a 1/2 wig. Also, many people on here have said that braid outs and twists help to hide new growth. Those styles would be cute on you. I stretched for the 1st time for 8 weeks & I was used to going 6. This time I am trying for 10 weeks. I used SCurl & Mango butter to calm my new growth but I have been airdrying my hair and doing updos. What about updos? You could pin the back & sides up & leave some hair out maybe. Hope this helps.




Jassy28 said:


> Thanks alot MissTical, your encouragment just kept me away from the clippers! Im going to try my best to stay positive and focus on my goal. I dont know what I would, or what my head would look like with out LHCF. This may be a silly question but what is a fall? I have no clue! TIA


----------



## tlstacy (Mar 3, 2008)

Summer 74 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I am new since yesterday!!!!. I want to share my story I have some pics to post. I was APL last May 2007 and my hair just started breaking not sure if stress or overprocesssing. So I tried to get layers not realizing my hair was breaking and the layers looked thin at the bottom so 1.5 inches cut( June2007) No longer APL. Must still be breaking change hairdressors ends are looking really thin. I continue getting trims but now touch-ups every six weeks. So last visit to haidresssor sides trimmed 1in back trim 1inch ok nice and even and SHORT!!!So I am now shoulder length and frustrated. This has happen to me twice, oncein 2005 and now again! My hair would be looking good getting trims every 8 weeks touch-ups every 5 then poof the nape would began to break, except this time the back broke from top of ear to ear and around my sides which were 2inched past collar bone broke to chin length. So please feel my frustration. My hair is back the length it was in 2005!!!!!! it grows then it breaks then I have to get 1-2inches whacked off. Iam ready to try this " stretching " I HAVE NEVER DONE THIS!!! My last perm Febuary 20th 2008 was done on the 6th week with a good trim! and my next perm I will do In 9weeks! Wish me luck! I will attempt to post my pics.


 
Hi Summer74 - So, I have had a very similar problem to yours. I will tell you what I think my prob. was. I too think that my hair breaking had to do with stress and/or overprocessing. I was getting touch-ups every 5 weeks for a while & my nape would mysteriously break off. I started making my stylist be much more careful with my nape when she relaxed it. Because it kept breaking it stayed short and basically my whole nape would get permed. My nape is thicker -still not right - but thicker & not breaking b/c I have been making sure that overlap is not occuring & now I also put conditioner on my nape to make sure it is not being overprocessed. Also, you will see that if you take care of your ends you don't need to get them trimmed nearly as much. Many people think hairdressers are evil  b/c they tend to get scissor happy and basically cut too much. If you are getting trims too frequently you won't see any growth b/c its being cut off. It sounds like it may have been stress the time that the back broke  from ear to ear & around the sides or possibly a relaxer not rinsed out well enough. My hair once fell out from stress - my edges all the way around my entire head & a part in the middle. Oh & SCurl and mango butter were life savers for me on my 1st stretch. Good luck!


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks tlstacy, We are thinking alike today b/c I did my updo pretty much as you discribed. My hair was still curly from the rollerset, so i just pinned the back, front and sides in loose twist and left some curls coming out from the top. I was really easy, and pretty cute too. Thank so much for all your help. I will post some pics soon.



tlstacy said:


> Hi Jassy28 - I was told a fall is another name for a 1/2 wig. Also, many people on here have said that braid outs and twists help to hide new growth. Those styles would be cute on you. I stretched for the 1st time for 8 weeks & I was used to going 6. This time I am trying for 10 weeks. I used SCurl & Mango butter to calm my new growth but I have been airdrying my hair and doing updos. What about updos? You could pin the back & sides up & leave some hair out maybe. Hope this helps.


----------



## tlstacy (Mar 3, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Thanks tlstacy, We are thinking alike today b/c I did my updo pretty much as you discribed. My hair was still curly from the rollerset, so i just pinned the back, front and sides in loose twist and left some curls coming out from the top. I was really easy, and pretty cute too. Thank so much for all your help. I will post some pics soon.


 
Great minds (& newbies) think alike.


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hello Summer and welcome! I got the same message when I added my avatar, but it posted. I just tried adding my fotki to my signature and got the same message. I guess I will see if it is there when I post this comment. I will let you know if I had to do anything. 



Summer 74 said:


> Ok I am really trying to get this technical stuff down. I just realized how to join Fotki.com but I used some numbers not my signature as my username I am not about to erase the account and start over took me 2 hours to get the hang of that! I am trying to have my http://public.fotki.com/489426/ show up eveytime I post. Any suggestions? I tried in signature at it says invalid file


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 4, 2008)

1/27/2008





3/04/2008





3/04/2008





3/04/2008 ( I love the shine my hair has here)


These are my pics from February. I don't think i've gained length, but I did get some thickness on my ends. The first pic is right after a relaxer and the others I'm 5 weeks post. I'm pushing for 8, so we'll see.


REgimen Changes: 
Cantu Shea Butter
Africa's Best Organics Carrot Oil.
 Tea Tree Oil Shine( Contains Cones, but my hair likes them)
Queen Helene's Cholestorol
Isoplus Oil Sheen
Jilbere Shower Comb

Try and failed
Queen Helene's Hot Oil Treatment: It left my hair hard and brittle. I had to use a lot of conditioner to detangle it. 

Stayed the same: 
Dove Moisturizing Shampoo and Conditioner. I absolutely love Dove's products
Dr. Miracles Hot Gro Conditioner


----------



## MochaKochaLatte (Mar 4, 2008)

Summer 74 said:


> I am on my Journey to Brastrap Length. I do not know how to grade my hair. I am shoulder length now.


OMG you hair is fabulous, it looks so strong and healthly, your almost to BSL!


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok,I am cluless on yet another hairstyle, What is a twist out.



FindingMe said:


> I agree. I have used ORS creme in the jar and love it for NG. What about braid outs or twist outs?


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 4, 2008)

fiya'slovechild, your is looking great! I will am taking notes on your reggie. Keep It Up! 

Does any know how I can moisturize my new grow with out making all my hair oily. I applied extra to the new growth but then it got all over the rest. Does Scurl help with this? TIA Jassy


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 4, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> 1/27/2008
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*LOVING IT!!!*  Girl, you hair is SO SHINY, I NEED SHADES!!!!!  Just beautiful!!  We are working this thing out!!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 4, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> fiya'slovechild, your is looking great! I will am taking notes on your reggie. Keep It Up!
> 
> Does any know how I can moisturize my new grow with out making all my hair oily. I applied extra to the new growth but then it got all over the rest. Does Scurl help with this? TIA Jassy


 
I usually just apply mine to the scalp after parting my hair and gently massaging it in really good before it can run into the other parts of my hair. I continue that all over. It stimulates your scalp and reduces the oil from running into your hair. IF u have one, you can use an applicator to apply it directly to the scalp, then massage in, but your fingers will work fine.

And thanks for the compliment Jassy.


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 4, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Ok,I am cluless on yet another hairstyle, What is a twist out.


 
It's where you take wet hair, put on an oil or pomade, and make sections and then just do 2 strand twists down the length of your hair.  You can roll up the ends with little perm rods or leave them straight, I prefer the rods.  

A braid out is similar, except you plait your hair down the length and then either roll or leave straight.  I usually do mine at night and put a scarf on and let them dry overnight.  The bigger the braid or twist, the looser the curl pattern will be when you take them out.  I usually do about 11 or 12 braids or twists in my hair and the curl pattern is nice.  I have a picture of a braid out in my FOTKI.  The main thing is that it allows you to leave probably a thicker moisturizer/pommade or leave-in than you would normally if you were trying to style your hair with rollers or heat.  It helps to keep the new growth smooth and moisturized.  I'll probably be wearing them all summer long!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 4, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> *LOVING IT!!!*  Girl, you hair is SO SHINY, I NEED SHADES!!!!! Just beautiful!! We are working this thing out!!!


 
Thanks Finding Me!!!!! I'm really pushing for some more thickness, especially on my ends. I'm really babying them. It seems to be working. And my regi, lol, its ultra simple, but i'll keep on figuring out what my hair likes and dislikes. But thanks again.


----------



## Summer 74 (Mar 4, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Your hair is PRETTY!!!!! I am on the same journey! Let's do it!!!


 Great!!!! Let the growing begin!


----------



## Summer 74 (Mar 4, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Your hair is PRETTY!!!!! I am on the same journey! Let's do it!!!


Wow I just looked at your pics!!!!! Your hair is pretty and healthy looking love the layers!!!!:notworthy


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks FindingMe, Your hair looked cute in the braid out. I think im going to have to try that one. 
 Also, I have an update I have decided to relax in the nest week or so. I wanted to stretch til May, but I am getting more breakage (long strands ) so this stretch is going to have to come to an end. I have to say I am really scared. I feel like I never relaxed before, I only stretch for an extra 4 weeks erplexed. So, I think I am going to so a protein treatment tomorrow. Has anyone used Aphogee Two Step Protein Treatment. Last time I used Aphogee Intensive Keratine Reconstructor. Do you think the 2 step is to harsh. TIA.


FindingMe said:


> It's where you take wet hair, put on an oil or pomade, and make sections and then just do 2 strand twists down the length of your hair. You can roll up the ends with little perm rods or leave them straight, I prefer the rods.
> 
> A braid out is similar, except you plait your hair down the length and then either roll or leave straight. I usually do mine at night and put a scarf on and let them dry overnight. The bigger the braid or twist, the looser the curl pattern will be when you take them out. I usually do about 11 or 12 braids or twists in my hair and the curl pattern is nice. I have a picture of a braid out in my FOTKI. The main thing is that it allows you to leave probably a thicker moisturizer/pommade or leave-in than you would normally if you were trying to style your hair with rollers or heat. It helps to keep the new growth smooth and moisturized. I'll probably be wearing them all summer long!


----------



## Summer 74 (Mar 4, 2008)

tlstacy said:


> Hi Summer74 - So, I have had a very similar problem to yours. I will tell you what I think my prob. was. I too think that my hair breaking had to do with stress and/or overprocessing. I was getting touch-ups every 5 weeks for a while & my nape would mysteriously break off. I started making my stylist be much more careful with my nape when she relaxed it. Because it kept breaking it stayed short and basically my whole nape would get permed. My nape is thicker -still not right - but thicker & not breaking b/c I have been making sure that overlap is not occuring & now I also put conditioner on my nape to make sure it is not being overprocessed. Also, you will see that if you take care of your ends you don't need to get them trimmed nearly as much. Many people think hairdressers are evil  b/c they tend to get scissor happy and basically cut too much. If you are getting trims too frequently you won't see any growth b/c its being cut off. It sounds like it may have been stress the time that the back broke from ear to ear & around the sides or possibly a relaxer not rinsed out well enough. My hair once fell out from stress - my edges all the way around my entire head & a part in the middle. Oh & SCurl and mango butter were life savers for me on my 1st stretch. Good luck!


 I will not allow stress to ruin my hair!!!! Thanks for the eye opener and I will make sure I have enough new growth before I get perms from now on.


----------



## Summer 74 (Mar 4, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Hello Summer and welcome! I got the same message when I added my avatar, but it posted. I just tried adding my fotki to my signature and got the same message. I guess I will see if it is there when I post this comment. I will let you know if I had to do anything.


  I think I am getting the hang of this haha!


----------



## Summer 74 (Mar 4, 2008)

sj11987 said:


> OMG you hair is fabulous, it looks so strong and healthly, your almost to BSL!


  No the pics you see the pic in the orange top, my hair was in the process of breaking I am no longer that length.  Yes feel my frustration!!!  Look at my pictures it tells the sad  story


----------



## Summer 74 (Mar 4, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> 1/27/2008
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your hair is so shiny!!!!!  I love it!


----------



## Luscious850 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey ladies I would definitely like to join this challenge (If it isnt too late). I cant wait to see what is to come in 2008. I have my starting pic in my siggy.​


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 4, 2008)

tlstacy said:


> Hi Summer74 - So, I have had a very similar problem to yours. I will tell you what I think my prob. was. I too think that my hair breaking had to do with stress and/or overprocessing. I was getting touch-ups every 5 weeks for a while & my nape would mysteriously break off. I started making my stylist be much more careful with my nape when she relaxed it. Because it kept breaking it stayed short and basically my whole nape would get permed. My nape is thicker -still not right - but thicker & not breaking b/c I have been making sure that overlap is not occuring & now I also put conditioner on my nape to make sure it is not being overprocessed. Also, you will see that if you take care of your ends you don't need to get them trimmed nearly as much. Many people think hairdressers are evil  b/c they tend to get scissor happy and basically cut too much. If you are getting trims too frequently you won't see any growth b/c its being cut off. It sounds like it may have been stress the time that the back broke from ear to ear & around the sides or possibly a relaxer not rinsed out well enough. My hair once fell out from stress - my edges all the way around my entire head & a part in the middle. Oh & SCurl and mango butter were life savers for me on my 1st stretch. Good luck!


 
tlstacy you make a very good point, My nape is an issue for me as well, and "My Beauty Supply Lady" told me that this is a common problem especially with people that to the salon to get their hair relaxed.  Because if you pay close attention, when your sitting in those chairs with your head tilted back in the bowl, the hairdressers don't pay as much attention to the nape of you hair as they do to the top and the sides, which can lead to them not rinsing the relaxer out completely in that area and overprocessing.   In my case I'm a self relaxer, and I always tend to start in the nape when I relax which is also leading to over processing of that area because that area is constantly being exposed the the relaxer for the longest time, time after time.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 4, 2008)

Summer 74 said:


> Your hair is so shiny!!!!! I love it!


 
Thanks Summer!!!! I love your hair too. Its so pretty.


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 4, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Thanks Summer!!!! I love your hair too. Its so pretty.


 
Hi Fiya can you tell me how that Dr. Miracle hot oil gro works is it like a hot oil treatment?  I use the Queen Helene and that joint jacked my hair up, it left it feeling like straw even while it was wet.


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 4, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> 1/27/2008
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dang Girl!!! That SHINE you have there is to die for, did that come from the Tea Tree spray, I have some of that, but I find it makes my hair feel kind of heavy any tips, cause your hair is banging 

I also added a Jilbere Shower Comb to my reg, and I really like it, at first I thought it would be to thick to use but it does a very good job with detangling with conditioner


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 4, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Hi Fiya can you tell me how that Dr. Miracle hot oil gro works is it like a hot oil treatment? I use the Queen Helene and that joint jacked my hair up, it left it feeling like straw even while it was wet.


 

Actually, the Hot Gro is a pomade, sort of like a light Grease. THey do have this Intensive Heating oil that can be used as a Hot Oil after shampooing and as a regular oil for everyday use. I'm a big fan of Dr. Miracles. I love their products. 

http://www.drmiracles.com/store/hm-heal-oil-pp.html
http://www.drmiracles.com/
And What Queen Helene product did you use?


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 4, 2008)

Luscious850 said:


> Hey ladies I would definitely like to join this challenge (If it isnt too late). I cant wait to see what is to come in 2008. I have my starting pic in my siggy.​


 



~~~Welcome~~~


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 4, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Dang Girl!!! That SHINE you have there is to die for, did that come from the Tea Tree spray, I have some of that, but I find it makes my hair feel kind of heavy any tips, cause your hair is banging
> 
> I also added a Jilbere Shower Comb to my reg, and I really like it, at first I thought it would be to thick to use but it does a very good job with detangling with conditioner


 
Well, I'm going to say its due to a lot of things. Pre-pooing with EVOO is great. I have a lot of shine from that alone. I do spray the Tea Tree, but on that picture, I ised the Isoplus Light Conditioning Oil Sheen, which i am in love with. It can also be used as an oil since it is light, but it gives good shine.

As far as the tea tree oil, i have really dry hair, so i usually spray it on heavy. I would just try a couple light sprays 6-8 inches above my head and massage it in. That could help.


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 4, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Actually, the Hot Gro is a pomade, sort of like a light Grease. THey do have this Intensive Heating oil that can be used as a Hot Oil after shampooing and as a regular oil for everyday use. I'm a big fan of Dr. Miracles. I love their products.
> 
> http://www.drmiracles.com/store/hm-heal-oil-pp.html
> And What Queen Helene product did you use?


 
It was the Dual Action Ginseng and Tea Tree Hot oil treatment.  The bottle says that it "helps condition the scalp as it controls brittleness, breakage and split ends".  Funny cause it seemed to do the exact opposite for me.


----------



## Cindyl (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi ladies sorry I've been out for a couple of days, I haven't been feeling all that well. Okay I was a little discouraged after cutting my hair b/c of annoying split ends but yesterday I was able to put my hair into pigtails, I'll post pics tomorrow, their so cute. Thank you FindingMe for all of your help. Before I put the pigtails, my hair was still lacking the moisture that it NEEDS but after the pigtails it feels a little more moisturized I'm working on it.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 4, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> It was the Dual Action Ginseng and Tea Tree Hot oil treatment. The bottle says that it "helps condition the scalp as it controls brittleness, breakage and split ends". Funny cause it seemed to do the exact opposite for me.


 
I use nothing by Queen Helene but Cholesterol. I tried the Hot Oil treatment and I almost cursed,lol. I had to go behind it with lots, and i do mean lots of my conditioner. Never again. I'll just stick with the Cholesterol.

I think some of those products are good, but i don't have time to check them all out and see what is and isn't. A waste of time and money.


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 4, 2008)

*Being that I dont know how to multi quote or it just wont work for me all the ladies who are new to this thread can check page 79 for name list and if I didnt get to add ur name just let me know*


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 4, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> I use nothing by Queen Helene but Cholesterol. I tried the Hot Oil treatment and I almost cursed,lol. I had to go behind it with lots, and i do mean lots of my conditioner. Never again. I'll just stick with the Cholesterol.
> 
> I think some of those products are good, but i don't have time to check them all out and see what is and isn't. A waste of time and money.


 

That's the thing because I have so many things that I have tried that was just that, a waste of time and money and are just sitting in my cabinet.


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 4, 2008)

*ATTENTION LADIES*​ 

I know being that we have 2 threads it can be a little confusing where to post. To clear things up a lil bc I know a lot of ppl never read the first page of the thread. This is the original newbie thread. This is where you can join and post your starting pics and regimen. This is where you can get to know the other ladies and post questions and concerns...​ 

The 2nd thread Newbie pt2 is for the ladies who are not really a newbie but still not a pro. Its the ladies who all started here in the original newbie thread. You can also find a list of who is apart of the newbie threat pt2 on page 1 of that thread.​ 
this is just the start and after a while we will have ladies moving over to the other thread but this is still be the original as you see the ladies in pt2 still do post in this thread. ​ 
Another reason was we had ladies who wuld join then never come back and it was getting hard to figure out who were down with us and who was not so we figure everyone starts here and if you like it and we see where its working for you then pt2 is where you will be if you join and then realize this is not working for you then that would be fine too so its just to keep things simple...​ 
I hope this clears things up a little...​


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 4, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Well, I'm going to say its due to a lot of things. Pre-pooing with EVOO is great. I have a lot of shine from that alone. I do spray the Tea Tree, but on that picture, I ised the Isoplus Light Conditioning Oil Sheen, which i am in love with. It can also be used as an oil since it is light, but it gives good shine.
> 
> As far as the tea tree oil, i have really dry hair, so i usually spray it on heavy. I would just try a couple light sprays 6-8 inches above my head and massage it in. That could help.


 
Ok, cool, I'm going to try that.

With the EVOO pre poo, how does that work.... you do it on dry hair, with that alone noting else, do you use heat with it and how long do you let it sit for?


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 4, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> That's the thing because I have so many things that I have tried that was just that, a waste of time and money and are just sitting in my cabinet.


 

Yep. I don't know if you're heard of the KISS regimen. It means Keep It Simple Sista. And thats what i'm trying to do. I think the more simple it is, the better it is. I try different things, but to an extent, because i've learned, everything isn't for everyone, so i take good time determining what I'm going to try. And also, expensive isn't always better either. So its really just a pick and choose. U won't always get the right thing, but you will come across something thats gold and your hair will love it.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 4, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Ok, cool, I'm going to try that.
> 
> With the EVOO pre poo, how does that work.... you do it on dry hair, with that alone noting else, do you use heat with it and how long do you let it sit for?


 
Well, the first time I used EVOO, i mixed it with Honey and Eggs. Then, once I started using my Cholesterol, I stopped the eggs because both have protein and too much protein isn't good for your hair. 

And this past weekend, I just did EVOO alone. I apply it on dry hair and make sure i cover from roots to ends. I cover with a shower cap then I let it sit for over an hour. Some people sit under a dryer, but i didn't. And then i proceeded to a co wash and a deep condition.


----------



## jwalker (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Ladies!

I am new here. Well, i have been reading the boards and finally decided to join so that I can jump in on some of the fun. I am not sure how to do this yet, i did post a pic with my hair up as my avatar. 
Currently, i have a sew in, with the top portion out.  Does anyone have any ideas for how to care for the hair underneath the sew in while i take care of the hair thats out on top? 
Any help you can give me will greatly be appreciated....


----------



## KLomax (Mar 5, 2008)

l Ladies,
Here are my progress pics to date....I used a new mixture to wash /rinse my hair.... 1T baking soda/2 caps ACV/squirt of honey in 8 oz water...DC Silicon Mix/lacio lacio leave-in & coconut oil to seal...my hair was trimmed about 2 weeks ago.
1st pic 2/1/08...2nd pic 3/4/08


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 5, 2008)

Summer 74 said:


> Wow I just looked at your pics!!!!! Your hair is pretty and healthy looking love the layers!!!!:notworthy


 
Thanks, Summer!  We are going to be BSL!  We are going to be BSL! We are going to be BSL!


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 5, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Thanks FindingMe, Your hair looked cute in the braid out. I think im going to have to try that one.
> Also, I have an update I have decided to relax in the nest week or so. I wanted to stretch til May, but I am getting more breakage (long strands ) so this stretch is going to have to come to an end. I have to say I am really scared. I feel like I never relaxed before, I only stretch for an extra 4 weeks erplexed. So, I think I am going to so a protein treatment tomorrow. Has anyone used Aphogee Two Step Protein Treatment. Last time I used Aphogee Intensive Keratine Reconstructor. Do you think the 2 step is to harsh. TIA.


 
That 2 step is harsh, but it does stop breakage...fo sho.  I'm just not sure about the 2 step and a relaxer combo.  Does anyone know of how long Jassy should wait before she relaxes after doing the 2 step?  Additional steps or things she should do to prepare for her relaxer after the 2 step?  Other suggestions besides the 2 step?


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 5, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> Hi ladies sorry I've been out for a couple of days, I haven't been feeling all that well. Okay I was a little discouraged after cutting my hair b/c of annoying split ends but yesterday I was able to put my hair into pigtails, I'll post pics tomorrow, their so cute. Thank you FindingMe for all of your help. Before I put the pigtails, my hair was still lacking the moisture that it NEEDS but after the pigtails it feels a little more moisturized I'm working on it.


 

I hope you feel better...I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 5, 2008)

KLomax said:


> l Ladies,
> Here are my progress pics to date....I used a new mixture to wash /rinse my hair.... 1T baking soda/2 caps ACV/squirt of honey in 8 oz water...DC Silicon Mix/lacio lacio leave-in & coconut oil to seal...my hair was trimmed about 2 weeks ago.
> 1st pic 2/1/08...2nd pic 3/4/08


 
KLo- It's lovely, just lovely!!!  It looks thicker and healthier, definitely!!!  Are you sure you got a trim?  I can't even tell 'cause it looks longer to me!


----------



## kimber108 (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm going shopping today for some new stuff and getting a 2 inch trim. I want to join the challenge. Eventually, I'll set up some pictures after a relax and trim.. and I would like to join this challenge. I don't know anything about hair.. but i'll give it a shot


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 5, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> KLo- It's lovely, just lovely!!!  It looks thicker and healthier, definitely!!!  Are you sure you got a trim?  I can't even tell 'cause it looks longer to me!




Co-sign! Her hair looks lengthy and beautiful!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

KLomax said:


> l Ladies,
> Here are my progress pics to date....I used a new mixture to wash /rinse my hair.... 1T baking soda/2 caps ACV/squirt of honey in 8 oz water...DC Silicon Mix/lacio lacio leave-in & coconut oil to seal...my hair was trimmed about 2 weeks ago.
> 1st pic 2/1/08...2nd pic 3/4/08


 
Absolutely gorgeous. I saw somewhere u trimmed it. Are u sure?


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 5, 2008)

Welcome!




Luscious850 said:


> Hey ladies I would definitely like to join this challenge (If it isnt too late). I cant wait to see what is to come in 2008. I have my starting pic in my siggy.​


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 5, 2008)

Oops! I have been posting all over the place, Sorry. I will make sure I post in the new newbie thread. Hope this the right one?! Sorry again!
BTW: How do you know when to go onto newbie stage 2?



pr3tty said:


> *ATTENTION LADIES*​
> 
> 
> I know being that we have 2 threads it can be a little confusing where to post. To clear things up a lil bc I know a lot of ppl never read the first page of the thread. This is the original newbie thread. This is where you can join and post your starting pics and regimen. This is where you can get to know the other ladies and post questions and concerns...​
> ...


----------



## MidBackCrisis (Mar 5, 2008)

*You can soooo count me in!! *


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

MidBackCrisis said:


> *You can soooo count me in!! *


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 5, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Oops! I have been posting all over the place, Sorry. I will make sure I post in the new newbie thread. Hope this the right one?! Sorry again!
> BTW: How do you know when to go onto newbie stage 2?


 
Girl its fine ... As soon as we feel u r set with ur regimen and progress pics and posting which ur doing great at... Im gonna go thru the thread and do updates but here or there we're still in it 2gether 2 win it


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 5, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Co-sign! Her hair looks lengthy and beautiful!


 
Ditto KLomax, your hair is really thriving, I'm with Fiya you said you trimmed it but it looks longer and thicker now did it before you cut.


----------



## Cindyl (Mar 5, 2008)

I have decided to put some extensions (cornrows) in my hair for about a week or so. I was wondering if there is anything that I need to do to my hair before I do it? I was going to prepoo, co wash, apply leave-in and seal ends. Any advice is appreciated. Thanx


----------



## Summer 74 (Mar 5, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> tlstacy you make a very good point, My nape is an issue for me as well, and "My Beauty Supply Lady" told me that this is a common problem especially with people that to the salon to get their hair relaxed. Because if you pay close attention, when your sitting in those chairs with your head tilted back in the bowl, the hairdressers don't pay as much attention to the nape of you hair as they do to the top and the sides, which can lead to them not rinsing the relaxer out completely in that area and overprocessing. In my case I'm a self relaxer, and I always tend to start in the nape when I relax which is also leading to over processing of that area because that area is constantly being exposed the the relaxer for the longest time, time after time.


Ok that makes sense!!! Now I see why I just kept getting breakage in the back! Come to think about it thats probably why sides broke off too, there really isn't alot of newgrowth on my sides at 5-6weeks. Yes, alot of overprocessing!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 6, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> I have decided to put some extensions (cornrolls) in my hair for about a week or so. I was wondering if there is anything that I need to do to my hair before I do it? I was going to prepoo, co wash, apply leave-in and seal ends. Any advice is appreciated. Thanx


 
Thats sounds good. Also, theres a link on how to soak hair weave to get rid of the chemicals before braiding. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=206255&highlight=vinegar


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey ladies! I haven't been posting as much in this thread but here are updated photos of my hair's progress. I had a trim that was much needed. My roomie flat-ironed my hair and here are the end results. My hair is suffering from major DRYNESS as you can see....but I'm working on that. I have decided to transition.....wish me luck! Also, Klomax your hair looks great!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 6, 2008)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> Hey ladies! I haven't been posting as much in this thread but here are updated photos of my hair's progress. I had a trim that was much needed. My roomie flat-ironed my hair and here are the end results. My hair is suffering from major DRYNESS as you can see....but I'm working on that. I have decided to transition.....wish me luck! Also, Klomax your hair looks great!


 
lol, It doesn't look dry to me. And you have a lot of body. I love  it.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Mar 6, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> lol, It doesn't look dry to me. And you have a lot of body. I love it.


 

Thanks fiya!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 6, 2008)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> Thanks fiya!


 

hehehe. ANd I love the banana clip.


----------



## KLomax (Mar 6, 2008)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> Hey ladies! I haven't been posting as much in this thread but here are updated photos of my hair's progress. I had a trim that was much needed. My roomie flat-ironed my hair and here are the end results. My hair is suffering from major DRYNESS as you can see....but I'm working on that. I have decided to transition.....wish me luck! Also, Klomax your hair looks great!


Girl give me soma that hair....I NEED THICKNESS!!!


----------



## KLomax (Mar 6, 2008)

:reddancer::reddancer:Thanx:reddancer::reddancer:
Bign17,FindingMe,Galadriel,AlwaysWearJoy,Fiya


----------



## KLomax (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome Ladies   
Kimber
Luscious
Summer
MidBackCrisis
AlwaysWearJoy​


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome Always Wear Joy! Your hair doesnt look dry to me, I looks amazing! 



Always~Wear~Joy said:


> Hey ladies! I haven't been posting as much in this thread but here are updated photos of my hair's progress. I had a trim that was much needed. My roomie flat-ironed my hair and here are the end results. My hair is suffering from major DRYNESS as you can see....but I'm working on that. I have decided to transition.....wish me luck! Also, Klomax your hair looks great!


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 6, 2008)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> Hey ladies! I haven't been posting as much in this thread but here are updated photos of my hair's progress. I had a trim that was much needed. My roomie flat-ironed my hair and here are the end results. My hair is suffering from major DRYNESS as you can see....but I'm working on that. I have decided to transition.....wish me luck! Also, Klomax your hair looks great!





Always, I had to do a double-take when I saw your hair. It's GORGEOUS! Bah! All you ladies are putting me to shame


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 6, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> I have decided to put some extensions (cornrolls) in my hair for about a week or so. I was wondering if there is anything that I need to do to my hair before I do it? I was going to prepoo, co wash, apply leave-in and seal ends. Any advice is appreciated. Thanx




Cindy, I've also read that b/f braids or extensions to also strengthen your hair w/ a protein treatment. I did this in December when I got a sew-in and when I took it down my hair was in very good shape.


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 6, 2008)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> Hey ladies! I haven't been posting as much in this thread but here are updated photos of my hair's progress. I had a trim that was much needed. My roomie flat-ironed my hair and here are the end results. My hair is suffering from major DRYNESS as you can see....but I'm working on that. I have decided to transition.....wish me luck! Also, Klomax your hair looks great!


 
Girl ur hair is so thick I wish I had even the last row of thickness. I wont even let my signature pic show in this post bc it would look a thin mess next 2 yours


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 7, 2008)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> Hey ladies! I haven't been posting as much in this thread but here are updated photos of my hair's progress. I had a trim that was much needed. My roomie flat-ironed my hair and here are the end results. My hair is suffering from major DRYNESS as you can see....but I'm working on that. I have decided to transition.....wish me luck! Also, Klomax your hair looks great!


 
LOVELY!   So much shine!  It doesn't seem dry from the pics?  Again, lovely!

Ladies, I am on vacay for a week.  I'll holla when I get back!


----------



## purity28 (Mar 7, 2008)

Is it too late to join this...I so need help..

I currently pre- poo Olive Oil 
wash with CON Green 
Infusium 23 Moisturizing
Natures Blessing
StaySoFro (so moisturizing)
Seal Castor oil on the ends

I need help...I"m just trying stuff I read...I hope it's not too late


----------



## Cindyl (Mar 7, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Cindy, I've also read that b/f braids or extensions to also strengthen your hair w/ a protein treatment. I did this in December when I got a sew-in and when I took it down my hair was in very good shape.


 
Thanx, I DC with a protein conditoner and I applied leave-in with protein. Hopefully everything works out ok.


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 7, 2008)

I have also heard that protein is good before braiding. Make sure you do a moisturizing DC after the protien DC (depending how strong it is) , the protein can be very drying


Cindyl said:


> Thanx, I DC with a protein conditoner and I applied leave-in with protein. Hopefully everything works out ok.


----------



## tlstacy (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi ladies - I am on vacation in Phoenix but I had to check in and report that my hair is doing well. I blowdried and flat ironed my hair today for the first time since January. I can really tell the difference. My hair is thicker (maybe too thick) and it has grown. I will be posting updated pics soon. I'm so excited. Although, I really did not want to put all that heat on my hair. Anyways, taking care of my hair seems to be working.


----------



## Aussie (Mar 7, 2008)

im not a newbie anymore... but im still learning. for da newbies hit me up for anything... n check out my fotki


----------



## KLomax (Mar 8, 2008)

OK, I did a braid out on my roller set hair..this is the 2nd more successfull braid out...I used silicon mix leave-in,then Nexxus Mousse Plus Volumizing foam..I rolled the ends w/perm rods(5 braids) ...my hair looks dull so the next time I am going to add a hair polishing serum or coconut oil.

Holla back ladies with any suggestions!!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 8, 2008)

KLomax said:


> OK, I did a braid out on my roller set hair..this is the 2nd more successfull braid out...I used silicon mix leave-in,then Nexxus Mousse Plus Volumizing foam..I rolled the ends w/perm rods(5 braids) ...my hair looks dull so the next time I am going to add a hair polishing serum or coconut oil.
> 
> Holla back ladies with any suggestions!!!


 
It looks really nice. ANd I know alot of women use CAntu Shea Butter for their Braidouts as well. But I like it.


----------



## Cindyl (Mar 8, 2008)

I mixed 100% pure coconut oil with water in a spray bottle and spritz my hair throughout the day while braided and rub castor oil on my palm and smooth on the cornrows to seal my hair and I am going to oil my scalp with coconut oil every other day.  Is this too much should I change something or leave something out? Thanx Ladies!!!!


----------



## KLomax (Mar 8, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> It looks really nice. ANd I know alot of women use CAntu Shea Butter for their Braidouts as well. But I like it.


Thanks..I don't have this in my stash..I have mango butter tho'


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 8, 2008)

KLomax said:


> OK, I did a braid out on my roller set hair..this is the 2nd more successfull braid out...I used silicon mix leave-in,then Nexxus Mousse Plus Volumizing foam..I rolled the ends w/perm rods(5 braids) ...my hair looks dull so the next time I am going to add a hair polishing serum or coconut oil.
> 
> Holla back ladies with any suggestions!!!


 
Your hair looks great... I luv the curls


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 8, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Thanks..I don't have this in my stash..I have mango butter tho'


 
I recently added it and I love it. I like the thickness of it, so you want to add an oil or something to it, then you can. Its a great leave-in for me


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 8, 2008)

KLomax, I love the braid out, doesnt look dull in the pic. Very Pretty!



KLomax said:


> OK, I did a braid out on my roller set hair..this is the 2nd more successfull braid out...I used silicon mix leave-in,then Nexxus Mousse Plus Volumizing foam..I rolled the ends w/perm rods(5 braids) ...my hair looks dull so the next time I am going to add a hair polishing serum or coconut oil.
> 
> Holla back ladies with any suggestions!!!


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday​ 
_IvyQuietStorm_​ 
​ 
​ 
:woohoo:​ 
​


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 9, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Happy Birthday​
> 
> _IvyQuietStorm_​
> ​
> ...


 

Happy Birthday IVY!!!!!!! WHOO HOO!!!!


----------



## KLomax (Mar 9, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Happy Birthday​
> 
> _IvyQuietStorm_​
> ​
> ...


Happt Birthday IVY!!!!


----------



## KLomax (Mar 9, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Your hair looks great... I luv the curls


Thanks Pr3tty


----------



## KLomax (Mar 9, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> KLomax, I love the braid out, doesnt look dull in the pic. Very Pretty!


Thanks Jassy I think I am going to stick w/ the braidout or curly ponytail for awhile.


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 9, 2008)

*Happy B-Day Ivy!*


----------



## Cindyl (Mar 9, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Happy Birthday​
> 
> _IvyQuietStorm_​
> ​
> ...


 
Happy Birthday Ivy!!!!!


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 10, 2008)

NOT 1 PERSON POST 2DAY????? NO ONE IS DOING ANYTHING TO THEIR HAIR??? NO PROGRESS???? NOTHING


----------



## danigurl18 (Mar 11, 2008)

Currently in a weave and putting Aphogee Essential Oils on my scalp... washing the roots tomorrow with diluted shampoo


----------



## Blkprincess (Mar 11, 2008)

sorry ladies, but everytime I see this dang post title, I think of the little fat midget lady from the movie "Poltergeist"

"" All r welcome ""


----------



## Tinky (Mar 11, 2008)

Sorry for getting on board so late, but I am finally here . I've been a lurker since December, and last month I decided it was time to get involved. With so much information on the forum I don't know where to start when it comes to building a solid regimen. This is what I have so far:

I will co-wash either-
Monday, Wednesday, Friday
or Monday & Thursday (depending on how busy my week is)

Pre-poo-
I read on a thread about a Olive/Cayanne mix and I will put that on either Friday night or early Saturday morning to have it on my hair for at least a few hours.

Shampoo-
I was using Pantene R & N on my hair, but I wanted to try something new so I am trying the Nexxus line to see how my hair reacts to it.

Conditioner-
I like the Pantene R & N deep conditioning mask so I may still use that as a deep conditioner, but I am open to trying new things if anyone has any suggestions. I've been thinking about trying the ORS Mayo conditioner, but I haven't bought any.

Clarify-
I will clarify once a month using Pantene Purity Shampoo

MN-
I have been using it on my scalp for a couple of weeks now, and since I just got my hair relaxed I should be able to tell if it's really making a difference in the growth of my hair. I was using it by itself at first, but I didn't like the way it made my hair feel when it got on it so I decided to start mixing it.

I think I may start using henna about once a month. I want something to strengthen my hair, and my hair freaked out after I did a protein treatment last week. Maybe I can henna once a month and find a really mild protein conditioner to use as a deep conditioner.

As you can tell I still have a lot to figure out.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 11, 2008)

Tinky!!!!



and at Blkprincess. 


as far as updates, i have none, but i am relaxing Friday so we'll see if theres a difference.


----------



## GodsGrace (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey all,
Just would like to say hello to all the wonderful ladies on this board. Just joined and I hope we can really band together and support each other in our respective journeys. I've lurked enough and I'm ready to share and receive.
I'm currently relaxed, 4a/b. I'm trying to get together a regimen for this London weather to repair my hair since it's become badly broken, and I don't want to have to cut it off a second time.
So basically I'm going to focus on strengthening my hair, and laying off direct heat for a while. I also suffer from pretty bad dry scalp and hair, so I'd like to make my scalp healthier as well.
I'm looking forward to sharing these experiences, and with God's help, we can do this!


----------



## otegwu (Mar 11, 2008)

this is my first ever post on here i have only been here for a month and have little idea on what to with my hair. i would really like to join this newbie challenge and "get some results"

i have been natural for 1 yr 8 month 4a really course texture, 2 weeks ago i slightly texturised, i think its for the best as my natural hair constantly knottted up. 
ive been doing MN for the past 10 days, and am trying to do a wig challenge
but i think that i might need to know a bit more about the basics b4 i jump in the deep end!


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Welcome Tinky, GodsGrace and Otegwu!*

You are in the right place if you are on a  mission for healthy hair. We are all here for the same reason so feel free to as any questions you may have. They say 2 heads are better than one and we have waaaay more than that!
Happy Growing!!!


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey Ladies, Tomorrow is the big day, the 3 monthe stretch is finally over. I have decided to relax with phyto. I got index 1, hope i made the right choice. I figured it would be better to go milder first, and go to index 2 if i dont like the results.

Do any of you ladies texlax? I have been thinking about it for awhile. Any suggestion?


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 11, 2008)

otegwu said:


> this is my first ever post on here i have only been here for a month and have little idea on what to with my hair. i would really like to join this newbie challenge and "get some results"
> 
> i have been natural for 1 yr 8 month 4a really course texture, 2 weeks ago i slightly texturised, i think its for the best as my natural hair constantly knottted up.
> ive been doing MN for the past 10 days, and am trying to do a wig challenge
> but i think that i might need to know a bit more about the basics b4 i jump in the deep end!




Welcome, Otegwu! What's your regimen and what shampoos, conditioners, and styling products are you using?


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 11, 2008)

GodsGrace said:


> Hey all,
> Just would like to say hello to all the wonderful ladies on this board. Just joined and I hope we can really band together and support each other in our respective journeys. I've lurked enough and I'm ready to share and receive.
> I'm currently relaxed, 4a/b. I'm trying to get together a regimen for this London weather to repair my hair since it's become badly broken, and I don't want to have to cut it off a second time.
> So basically I'm going to focus on strengthening my hair, and laying off direct heat for a while. I also suffer from pretty bad dry scalp and hair, so I'd like to make my scalp healthier as well.
> I'm looking forward to sharing these experiences, and with God's help, we can do this!



Welcome Godsgrace! Are you using anything to treat the dry scalp?


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 11, 2008)

Tinky said:


> Sorry for getting on board so late, but I am finally here . I've been a lurker since December, and last month I decided it was time to get involved. With so much information on the forum I don't know where to start when it comes to building a solid regimen. This is what I have so far:
> 
> I will co-wash either-
> Monday, Wednesday, Friday
> ...



Hi Tinky! Sounds like you have a good starting regimen. I've also been using Pantene R&N recently and it's been great!


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 11, 2008)

Aussie said:


> im not a newbie anymore... but im still learning. for da newbies hit me up for anything... n check out my fotki


 
Thanx Aussie that was really nice of you


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 11, 2008)

Blkprincess said:


> sorry ladies, but everytime I see this dang post title, I think of the little fat midget lady from the movie "Poltergeist"
> 
> "" All r welcome ""


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 11, 2008)

Tinky said:


> Sorry for getting on board so late, but I am finally here . I've been a lurker since December, and last month I decided it was time to get involved. With so much information on the forum I don't know where to start when it comes to building a solid regimen. This is what I have so far:
> 
> I will co-wash either-
> Monday, Wednesday, Friday
> ...


 

~~~~~~~welcome~~~~~~


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 11, 2008)

GodsGrace said:


> Hey all,
> Just would like to say hello to all the wonderful ladies on this board. Just joined and I hope we can really band together and support each other in our respective journeys. I've lurked enough and I'm ready to share and receive.
> I'm currently relaxed, 4a/b. I'm trying to get together a regimen for this London weather to repair my hair since it's become badly broken, and I don't want to have to cut it off a second time.
> So basically I'm going to focus on strengthening my hair, and laying off direct heat for a while. I also suffer from pretty bad dry scalp and hair, so I'd like to make my scalp healthier as well.
> I'm looking forward to sharing these experiences, and with God's help, we can do this!


 

Welcome GodsGrace


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 11, 2008)

otegwu said:


> this is my first ever post on here i have only been here for a month and have little idea on what to with my hair. i would really like to join this newbie challenge and "get some results"
> 
> i have been natural for 1 yr 8 month 4a really course texture, 2 weeks ago i slightly texturised, i think its for the best as my natural hair constantly knottted up.
> ive been doing MN for the past 10 days, and am trying to do a wig challenge
> but i think that i might need to know a bit more about the basics b4 i jump in the deep end!


 
Welcome~~~~~


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 11, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Hey Ladies, Tomorrow is the big day, the 3 monthe stretch is finally over. I have decided to relax with phyto. I got index 1, hope i made the right choice. I figured it would be better to go milder first, and go to index 2 if i dont like the results.
> 
> Do any of you ladies texlax? I have been thinking about it for awhile. Any suggestion?


 
Cant waittttt 2 see pics


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 11, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*​ 
*KLOMAX*​ 
birthday2birthday2birthday2birthday2​


----------



## lurkersincejan (Mar 11, 2008)

Im a newbie and dont know if i am too late to join or not....i dont think i can go through all those pages so can someone tell me what i need to do. How do you know what you hair type is?


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 11, 2008)

lurkersincejan said:


> Im a newbie and dont know if i am too late to join or not....i dont think i can go through all those pages so can someone tell me what i need to do. How do you know what you hair type is?


 
Try to read the first page of the first 5-10 pages it explains a lot.... Welcome


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome to all the new members who are joining this challenge!!! 


and HAPPY BDAY KLOMAX!!!


----------



## samantha_4107 (Mar 12, 2008)

This is my first post ever. I am so glad I found this thread. I need lots of help and support to just not go ahead and chop all my hair off.   Currently I have not found a product my hair likes for more than 2 weeks. Just when I think I've found something, my hair fall out. Right now I my hair comes just bellow my chin with 4b texture. I've been natural for 3 year and everytime I get BSL it brakes off. Right now my only goal is to maintain the hair on my head and get it to thicken up. Its thick by the scalp but as it gets long it thins out and you can see through it.

My regime: 
clarifying shampoo: Pantene Pro-V
shampoo: infusium 23
conditioner: aussie moist
deep conditioner: Le Kair Cholesterol
leave- in: Perfect Results Kiwi Vitamin E 
Heat Protectant: Fantasia IC
others: Aloe Vera oil, Perfect Results Cherry hair and body oil, Softee Herbal Grow(Only when my scalp itches) 

I shampoo 1X week, condition every shampoo, deep condition every other shampoo, clarify every other week (gets frizzy though), I do blow dry ( hair is really fine and hates to air dry, it will fall out in balls) use heat protectant, then I either flat iron or press (I try not to do both).

I also drink 6 glasses of water a day and take GNC Women's Ultra Mega Dietary Supplement when I remeber.

Any type of suggestions and comments would help alot....


----------



## Cindyl (Mar 12, 2008)

I redid my hair yesterday in cornrows again, pics will be up this afternoon. I am going to see if these wil last for a month, keeping my fingers crossed.  I am looking for some sulfur to make an oil mix but can't find any and people keep looking at me like I am crazy, but I won't give up I will find the sulfur somehow.
Welcome to all the new ladies!!!


----------



## GodsGrace (Mar 12, 2008)

THanks for the welcome all!

Galadriel,
As far as the dry scalp, what I've been doing is doing a hot oil treatment with EVOO and tea tree oil and washing using ORS shampoo (can't remember for the life of me what the name of it is now) but I think I'm going to go back to Neutrogena T-Gel, that worked before. I'll just have to do some extra deep conditioning cause it does dry the hair out


----------



## GodsGrace (Mar 12, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KLOMAX!

Jassy, please post on how your Phyto experience was. I am really thinking of switching to Phyto (well just to try) since I have a really sensitive scalp and basically everything burns, even the sensitive scalp relaxers


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 12, 2008)

samantha_4107 said:


> This is my first post ever. I am so glad I found this thread. I need lots of help and support to just not go ahead and chop all my hair off.  Currently I have not found a product my hair likes for more than 2 weeks. Just when I think I've found something, my hair fall out. Right now I my hair comes just bellow my chin with 4b texture. I've been natural for 3 year and everytime I get BSL it brakes off. Right now my only goal is to maintain the hair on my head and get it to thicken up. Its thick by the scalp but as it gets long it thins out and you can see through it.
> 
> My regime:
> clarifying shampoo: Pantene Pro-V
> ...


 
Welcome... I think maybe you need to work on cutting out the heat. i have very thin hair and the best thing Ive ever done for my hair is not using heat. Also maybe you should DC weekly and only clarify once a month.


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 12, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> I redid my hair yesterday in cornrows again, pics will be up this afternoon. I am going to see if these wil last for a month, keeping my fingers crossed. I am looking for some sulfur to make an oil mix but can't find any and people keep looking at me like I am crazy, but I won't give up I will find the sulfur somehow.
> Welcome to all the new ladies!!!


 
Cant wait to see pics. Im so happy your keeping up with your hair and with us


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello Ladaies!
Today texlaxed my hair and I am sad to say that I cried for at least a half hr. The front was pretty but the back and a section on the side did not process the same. I think the problem is I let my sister help me and she didnt apply enough relaxer and didnt work fast enough.Also I should have just mixed the whole jar, because I had 3 months of new growth and had to scape the bowl to finish my hair. I dont know if these factors are the cause or maybe texlexing isnt for me. Anyway, Im going for a consoltation at a salon on sat. to see were I should go from here; I just cant handle my hair any more. 

I was going to take pics of my wet hair, but I was to busy crying. Hopefully it is not as bad as it seems, at the moment. I rollerset and will post pics when I take them out. Wish me luck! 

GodsGrace, I know this doesnt make my phyto experience look so good, but honestly I dont think it had anything to do with the relaxer. The hair that was processes properly looks really good. And so far I plan on using it again. I just wont be doing it myself, or my sister for that matter. So, I would give it a try. I you want straight hair however, make sure you go with index 2. I think It will give you the best results. I will be sure to keep you updated. BTW: It did not burn my scalp at all.


----------



## Cindyl (Mar 12, 2008)

I am having trouble uploading my pics from my computer can someone please help me. Thanks.


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 12, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> I am having trouble uploading my pics from my computer can someone please help me. Thanks.


 
How were u trying 2 do it?


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> I am having trouble uploading my pics from my computer can someone please help me. Thanks.


 

I usually go to www.tinypic.com to upload mine. then i copy and paste the link.


----------



## KLomax (Mar 12, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Hello Ladaies!
> Today texlaxed my hair and I am sad to say that I cried for at least a half hr. The front was pretty but the back and a section on the side did not process the same. I think the problem is I let my sister help me and she didnt apply enough relaxer and didnt work fast enough.Also I should have just mixed the whole jar, because I had 3 months of new growth and had to scape the bowl to finish my hair. I dont know if these factors are the cause or maybe texlexing isnt for me. Anyway, Im going for a consoltation at a salon on sat. to see were I should go from here; I just cant handle my hair any more.
> 
> I was going to take pics of my wet hair, but I was to busy crying. Hopefully it is not as bad as it seems, at the moment. I rollerset and will post pics when I take them out. Wish me luck!
> ...


 
Jassy,

Here's my . Maybe all you need is a corrective relaxer for the underprocessed areas. 

Is this the 1st time texlaxing your own hair? If so ,LondonDiva has an excellent self relaxing pictorial in her fotki...she shows you step by step how to relax in 2 or 3 sections so each section is processed properly.

Have you experienced any breakage or damage ?

There is also a phyto thread "everything you ever wanted to know about phyto".

I hope this helps.


----------



## Cindyl (Mar 12, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> How were u trying 2 do it?


 
I was trying to upload it as an attachment but it says that it exceeds the limit.


----------



## Cindyl (Mar 12, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> I usually go to www.tinypic.com to upload mine. then i copy and paste the link.


 
Thanks I am going to save this link. Appreciate the help!!!
These are my cornrows that hopefully will last for a month. I am going to continue to co-wash, pre poo, moisturize and seal ends as usual.


----------



## KLomax (Mar 12, 2008)

Blkprincess
Purity
Aussie
Danigurl
Tinky
GodsGrace
Otegwu
Lurkjersincejan
Samantha


P.S. Thanks for the B'daywishes


----------



## Cindyl (Mar 12, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> How were u trying 2 do it?


 
Thanks pr3tty, I just figured it out. Sorry the pic isn't so good but I'll get better with time.


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 12, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> Thanks pr3tty, I just figured it out. Sorry the pic isn't so good but I'll get better with time.


 
I like the braids... Im thinking of getting braids in April to help me get to Apl by July.....


----------



## Cindyl (Mar 12, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I like the braids... Im thinking of getting braids in April to help me get to Apl by July.....


 
Thank you.  I like getting braids because I feel like that way I can't really make any bad choices so that my hair will have a fighting chance.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 13, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> Thanks I am going to save this link. Appreciate the help!!!
> These are my cornrows that hopefully will last for a month. I am going to continue to co-wash, pre poo, moisturize and seal ends as usual.


 
You're welcome. And your braids look nice. I've been thinking about getting micros. I just want everything,lol, braids,weave, etc. This summer will be an experiment for me.


----------



## MissTical (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey ladies, I haven't been on here in a few days due to an overwhelming schedule this week. So to catch up:

Jassy I'm sorry about your first Phyto expeience, I hope everything works out and I'm glad you're going to give it another chance. 

Pr3tty, thanks for keeping this going... I tried to post the other night when you were looking for all the newbies... but I honestly fell asleep with my CPU in my lap and I was in the Reply to Thread... so hey lady and thanks again.

Happy Belated B-day to all those that I've missed! (Me included... 27 Feb send gifts)

Welcome all the Newbies 


Last but not least; I think that my hair type is a 3c.  I am serious about learning about and taking care of my hair, but I still don't have a regimen... however I am trying. I have a few products that are tried and true for me, and from there I need to build a solid regimen. Til then I will keep posting and supporting this thread.


----------



## GodsGrace (Mar 13, 2008)

Jassy I'm so sorry to hear about your experience, I know how you feel cause I tried relaxing myself one time and NEVER again, not until I grow eyes in the back of my head anyway. But with lots of TLC, I'm sure your hair will be stronger and healthier in no time.

Cindyl, I like your cornrows, I wish I could put some in right about now but I'm trying to do one thing at a time, I was actually thinking of doing the wig challenge while keeping my hair moisturized underneath, cause it is superdry these days.

I'm going to try to do a braidout this weekend, do my usual hot oil treatment for my scalp and take a pic. I'll try to post it in the thread, wish me luck with that, I'm still learning all this!


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 13, 2008)

MissTical said:


> Hey ladies, I haven't been on here in a few days due to an overwhelming schedule this week. So to catch up:
> 
> Jassy I'm sorry about your first Phyto expeience, I hope everything works out and I'm glad you're going to give it another chance.
> 
> ...


 

 you must have been REALLY tired


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello Ladies, I have pics from the texlax I attempted yesterday. I was un able to post them here, still trying to figure that out. Oh sorry I look so depressed in the photo , Im usually have a huge smile . 

Klo: I think I may need to get a corrective, but I wont be doing it myself. i have a consult at a BS on sat. Hopefully I can figure out where to go from here. Maybe I should just stay relaxed? I dunno?

MissTical and GodsGrace: Thanks for the kind words, hopefully my hair wont take too much of a set back from this.

Does corrective relaxing damage the hair? Im really afraid my hair will fall outerplexed. Are there any other options?


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 13, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Hello Ladies, I have pics from the texlax I attempted yesterday. I was un able to post them here, still trying to figure that out. Oh sorry I look so depressed in the photo , Im usually have a huge smile .
> 
> Klo: I think I may need to get a corrective, but I wont be doing it myself. i have a consult at a BS on sat. Hopefully I can figure out where to go from here. Maybe I should just stay relaxed? I dunno?
> 
> ...


 

I like it I thibk you can pull it off. I would say give it atleast 4 weeks then do a corrective


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 13, 2008)

So ladies I know I said I was gonna wear my hair (my own hair with no weave) down and out (outside for ppl to see) for the first time in over 5 years on my Birthday. Well my Birthday is tomorrow and I am scared 2 death. I want to sooo bad but I dont know. I keep on trying to see what look will fit my face best and still make my hair look like it has some body this is sooo hard.... 


I guess ima do it...... well I hope I do it


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks pr3tty, I think I am going to keep my hair braided for a while and then do a corrective. 
As for you B-Day hair do, what about a braid or twist out. That would look really nice, and give you lots of fullness. You could do smaller or larger braid depending on what type of wave pattern you want.

Just in case I dont catch you tomorrow,  Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!



pr3tty said:


> So ladies I know I said I was gonna wear my hair (my own hair with no weave) down and out (outside for ppl to see) for the first time in over 5 years on my Birthday. Well my Birthday is tomorrow and I am scared 2 death. I want to sooo bad but I dont know. I keep on trying to see what look will fit my face best and still make my hair look like it has some body this is sooo hard....
> 
> 
> I guess ima do it...... well I hope I do it


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 13, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> So ladies I know I said I was gonna wear my hair (my own hair with no weave) down and out (outside for ppl to see) for the first time in over 5 years on my Birthday. Well my Birthday is tomorrow and I am scared 2 death. I want to sooo bad but I dont know. I keep on trying to see what look will fit my face best and still make my hair look like it has some body this is sooo hard....
> 
> 
> I guess ima do it...... well I hope I do it


 

I agree with Jassy about the braidout, or a nice rollerset will give you some good fullness. Girl, be proud of your hair. It looks great!!!


----------



## pearlfection (Mar 13, 2008)

Ladies i'm getting a little discouraged. The sad thing is I know that my hair grows at a snails pace so why am I tripping? I guess from looking at everyone else's progress makes me want to have 6 inches of new growth in 3 weeks.  OK I just needed to vent/whine a little.

My reggie has been pretty much the same. Washing twice a week, mn mixture daily, mutli-vitamin & alta silica .

Grow long & strong ladies!


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 13, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> I agree with Jassy about the braidout, or a nice rollerset will give you some good fullness. Girl, be proud of your hair. It looks great!!!


 
Thanks Fiya.... I shouldve roller set but I was too lazy Im gonna wash late friday bc Im going out on saturday so I might roller set then


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 13, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Thanks pr3tty, I think I am going to keep my hair braided for a while and then do a corrective.
> As for you B-Day hair do, what about a braid or twist out. That would look really nice, and give you lots of fullness. You could do smaller or larger braid depending on what type of wave pattern you want.
> 
> Just in case I dont catch you tomorrow,  Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!


 
Thanx Jassy....

Im not that good at braid or twist out but then again Ive only tried it 11 weeks post so it might look better now I think ill try this on sunday for work on Monday just in case


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 13, 2008)

pearlfection said:


> Ladies i'm getting a little discouraged. The sad thing is I know that my hair grows at a snails pace so why am I tripping? I guess from looking at everyone else's progress makes me want to have 6 inches of new growth in 3 weeks.  OK I just needed to vent/whine a little.
> 
> My reggie has been pretty much the same. Washing twice a week, mn mixture daily, mutli-vitamin & alta silica .
> 
> Grow long & strong ladies!


 
Girl ur hair is so nice and thick so plz stop tripping


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Mar 13, 2008)

Still accepting newbies?  I just barely joined this site maybe 2 weeks ago and I love it!. My hair is a 4b or c (if there is even a "C" lol) and I'd say neck length, not really SL but it is thick. I was last relaxed on 01/26/08 and I am seriously considering texlaxing. I already have some pics on my fotki (pw and info should show in my posts and siggy, I think). 

I kinda have a routine right now. Every week I give myself a scalp scrub with ORS scalp scrub, then wash w/their creamy olive oil poo, then I DC with hair mayo and moisturize with their creamy hair lotion. Once a month or as needed, I have began doing protein treatments. I use Aphogee 2 step trtmt. 

I haven't been putting heat on my hair and I cowash 3x/wk with Garnier Fructis permed and color treated cond. I let my hair air dry. I usually wear wigs and phony ponies. Sometimes I wrap or roller set my hair. 

I take prental vit, another vit for hair, biotin (1000), and super B complex.

I am going to start using Nexxus biotin creme when I get the order I got from eBay and I also ordered OCT. My goal is to get APL, hopefully within a year. I used to be about that length as a child.


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 13, 2008)

mshottienelson said:


> Still accepting newbies?  I just barely joined this site maybe 2 weeks ago and I love it!. My hair is a 4b or c (if there is even a "C" lol) and I'd say neck length, not really SL but it is thick. I was last relaxed on 01/26/08 and I am seriously considering texlaxing. I already have some pics on my fotki (pw and info should show in my posts and siggy, I think).
> 
> I kinda have a routine right now. Every week I give myself a scalp scrub with ORS scalp scrub, then wash w/their creamy olive oil poo, then I DC with hair mayo and moisturize with their creamy hair lotion. Once a month or as needed, I have began doing protein treatments. I use Aphogee 2 step trtmt.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome happy 2 have u


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 13, 2008)

So far I think im gonna wear it down I can do it


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 13, 2008)

pearlfection said:


> Ladies i'm getting a little discouraged. The sad thing is I know that my hair grows at a snails pace so why am I tripping? I guess from looking at everyone else's progress makes me want to have 6 inches of new growth in 3 weeks.  OK I just needed to vent/whine a little.
> 
> My reggie has been pretty much the same. Washing twice a week, mn mixture daily, mutli-vitamin & alta silica .
> 
> Grow long & strong ladies!


 
I definitely understand. as a new member, i thought i was gonna grow so quick. I have learned that it takes some time and patience and you really knowing what your hair needs. And I use MN too. I'm loving the growth i get from it.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 13, 2008)

mshottienelson said:


> Still accepting newbies?  I just barely joined this site maybe 2 weeks ago and I love it!. My hair is a 4b or c (if there is even a "C" lol) and I'd say neck length, not really SL but it is thick. I was last relaxed on 01/26/08 and I am seriously considering texlaxing. I already have some pics on my fotki (pw and info should show in my posts and siggy, I think).
> 
> I kinda have a routine right now. Every week I give myself a scalp scrub with ORS scalp scrub, then wash w/their creamy olive oil poo, then I DC with hair mayo and moisturize with their creamy hair lotion. Once a month or as needed, I have began doing protein treatments. I use Aphogee 2 step trtmt.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome!!!!!! also, a question about the prenatal vitamins, i've been thinking about starting those. Do you like the results that you've been getting from them?


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Mar 13, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Welcome!!!!!! also, a question about the prenatal vitamins, i've been thinking about starting those. Do you like the results that you've been getting from them?


 
I did when I was concurrently treating my hair good as well. Then I slacked off. So now it's kinda like a new beginning for me. But I think you should take them. and biotin, too. I heard that it's excellent for hair growth.


----------



## pearlfection (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome mshottienelson. Man you have a serious reggie together.  im still trying to work things out.

thx pr3tty. you're right i'm tripping. it will come. in all fairness i did say i was acting like a  LOL!

fiya'slovechild - how long have you been using the mn mixture & how much new growth have you noticed?


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 13, 2008)

pearlfection said:


> Welcome mshottienelson. Man you have a serious reggie together.  im still trying to work things out.
> 
> thx pr3tty. you're right i'm tripping. it will come. in all fairness i did say i was acting like a  LOL!
> 
> fiya'slovechild - how long have you been using the mn mixture & how much new growth have you noticed?


 
I've been using MN since the beginning of February, and i have gotten about 1/2 to 1 full inch. i haven't been using it every day like i should, but maybe 3 times a week. I think that with everyday use, I could have gotten more. I mix mine with this Gro Aut oil that one of the members sells on here and i apply it with a spritz bottle. So i will continue and try to increase to everyday use.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 13, 2008)

mshottienelson said:


> I did when I was concurrently treating my hair good as well. Then I slacked off. So now it's kinda like a new beginning for me. But I think you should take them. and biotin, too. I heard that it's excellent for hair growth.


 
Thanks!!! And i may pick up some biotin as well.


----------



## pearlfection (Mar 14, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> I've been using MN since the beginning of February, and i have gotten about 1/2 to 1 full inch. i haven't been using it every day like i should, but maybe 3 times a week. I think that with everyday use, I could have gotten more. I mix mine with this Gro Aut oil that one of the members sells on here and i apply it with a spritz bottle. So i will continue and try to increase to everyday use.


 
Thanks. i guess I need to give it some more time. I have been going on 3 weeks now w/the mn mix and I'm experiencing less new growth than usuall but have noticed less shedding.


----------



## BonnieB (Mar 14, 2008)

DAAAAAAAAAnnnnnggg gurl u are def. not alone! .. I  would join if its not too late but i think my hair type is 4a/b/3c. Im not sure but im a figure that out. I just know what seems to work for my hair. I'm not sure If i could do monthly updates but i'll try my hardest because, like you, im determined to have the best hair that God and myself could bless me with.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 14, 2008)

pearlfection said:


> Thanks. i guess I need to give it some more time. I have been going on 3 weeks now w/the mn mix and I'm experiencing less new growth than usuall but have noticed less shedding.


 
what do you mix with your mn?

And welcome Angeshrty6!!!!!


----------



## Cindyl (Mar 14, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> So ladies I know I said I was gonna wear my hair (my own hair with no weave) down and out (outside for ppl to see) for the first time in over 5 years on my Birthday. Well my Birthday is tomorrow and I am scared 2 death. I want to sooo bad but I dont know. I keep on trying to see what look will fit my face best and still make my hair look like it has some body this is sooo hard....
> 
> 
> I guess ima do it...... well I hope I do it


 
Happy Birthday pr3tty!!!! I don't know how to do all the fancy stuff but I hope that you are enjoying your day. There seems to be alot of birthdays around this time, mines was on Wednesday and I had a blast!!!!! 
Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!:bday5: And don't worry, whatever you decide your gonna LOOK GREAT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Pealfection, I know just how you feel, I have been feeling the same way lately. Is weird, before LHCF, I had the same issues I am having know and didnt stress as much. I expected periods of growth and breakage, and would just deal with it. Know that I know so much, I expect alot more. i think it is important to be patient and not try too much at once. And it seems like you are doing that. Your hair is beautiful and healthy, embrace what you have, and the lenght will come. 



pearlfection said:


> Ladies i'm getting a little discouraged. The sad thing is I know that my hair grows at a snails pace so why am I tripping? I guess from looking at everyone else's progress makes me want to have 6 inches of new growth in 3 weeks.  OK I just needed to vent/whine a little.
> 
> My reggie has been pretty much the same. Washing twice a week, mn mixture daily, mutli-vitamin & alta silica .
> 
> Grow long & strong ladies!


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 14, 2008)

For you ladies that are using MN:
How often do you use it?
What do you mix it with?
Are you washing more aften, to remove it?
Can I use this while my hair is braided?

I know there are threads for this but the search was not working? TIA


----------



## GodsGrace (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow Jassy, I just took a look at your post Phyto pics, and I don't think it came out half bad, at least you made your hair look good. But I think waiting a few weeks to do a corrective is a good idea. I'm still gonna try the Phyto and see how it comes out and if it burns me, if so it might just be a keeper. BTW, I must compliment you on your skin, it's absolutely perfect, wish mine could look like that!


----------



## GodsGrace (Mar 14, 2008)

Ok, God willing, this is my regimen this weekend,

Hot oil treatment with EVOO, teatree and rosemary oil
Wash with ORS Uplifting Shampoo, then Neutrogena T-Gel
Do a light protein treatment with Motions CPR
Deep Condition with Le Kair, or do a mix of old conditioners that I'm trying to get rid of
Use Kera Care Leave-In
Do a braidout and sit under dryer for 45 min or so and airdry rest of time

I want to do a heavy protein soon because my hair feels really mushy and limp and doesn't have much elasticity. I also need some S-Curl because even though I'm only 4 weeks post, my NG is trippin. It is wookin pa nub city up thereSo hopefully I don't end up doing thisby the time I'm done!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 14, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> For you ladies that are using MN:
> How often do you use it?
> What do you mix it with?
> Are you washing more aften, to remove it?
> ...


 
Well, i've been using MN for about a month and a half now and i will continue. I was mixing it with Carrot Oil, but i now mix it with This Gro Aut oil that i purchased from a member on here. But u can mix it with any oils. 

And i wash only once a week. I think if you wash it a lot it defeats the purpose of using MN, because u're washing it out before it starts to work. I would also do a really good scalp massage after i apply it to work it in. thats helps a lot. I know the main use of MN is to get rid of bacteria in hair that blocks the hair from growing. I also used it before my last relaxer and it did not burn. But thats my experience with it.

ETA : When I started, i wasn't using it as much, maybe 3 times a week. but now i use it 4-5 days out of the week. i plan to start daily use after i get my relaxer.


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks GodsGrace, for the compliment . Im nervous and excited for my consultation tomorrow, I am so self conscious about my hair, hope it goes ok. But, I think the rollerset is going to be my best friend, Its about all I can do with out using heat. 
Also, you reggie looks really good, let me know how the braid out turn out. I want to try it but Im waiting until I get some more length. I started using s-curl the last 2 weeks of my stretch and I loved it. That stuff works wonders on newgrow!



GodsGrace said:


> Wow Jassy, I just took a look at your post Phyto pics, and I don't think it came out half bad, at least you made your hair look good. But I think waiting a few weeks to do a corrective is a good idea. I'm still gonna try the Phyto and see how it comes out and if it burns me, if so it might just be a keeper. BTW, I must compliment you on your skin, it's absolutely perfect, wish mine could look like that!


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks Fiya, I think I am going to add this to my reggie, I really wanna get growing ! How much oil do you add, is the consistency creamy or more oily? Also, I have heard of people getting headaches, have you experienced this? TIA




fiya'slovechild said:


> Well, i've been using MN for about a month and a half now and i will continue. I was mixing it with Carrot Oil, but i now mix it with This Gro Aut oil that i purchased from a member on here. But u can mix it with any oils.
> 
> And i wash only once a week. I think if you wash it a lot it defeats the purpose of using MN, because u're washing it out before it starts to work. I would also do a really good scalp massage after i apply it to work it in. thats helps a lot. I know the main use of MN is to get rid of bacteria in hair that blocks the hair from growing. I also used it before my last relaxer and it did not burn. But thats my experience with it.
> 
> ETA : When I started, i wasn't using it as much, maybe 3 times a week. but now i use it 4-5 days out of the week. i plan to start daily use after i get my relaxer.


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 14, 2008)

So I wore my hair out today for my Bday

It was straight and plain but thats how I wanted it....

Thanx ladies for all the support

oh yea plz excuse the body fat


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 14, 2008)

Girl, What body fat are you talking about!?erplexed I think you hair looks very pretty.
Happy Birthday Pr3tty!
​ 



pr3tty said:


> So I wore my hair out today for my Bday
> 
> It was straight and plain but thats how I wanted it....
> 
> ...


----------



## pearlfection (Mar 14, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Hi Pealfection, I know just how you feel, I have been feeling the same way lately. Is weird, before LHCF, I had the same issues I am having know and didnt stress as much. I expected periods of growth and breakage, and would just deal with it. Know that I know so much, I expect alot more. i think it is important to be patient and not try too much at once. And it seems like you are doing that. Your hair is beautiful and healthy, embrace what you have, and the lenght will come.


Thanks Jassy.


----------



## pearlfection (Mar 14, 2008)

MN Info:

How often do you use it?
I use it daily.
What do you mix it with?
2 tubes FD MN
2 tblspn olive oil
3 oz grape seed oil
CD hair balm (not sure how much)
1/2 small jar of sulfur 8
2 tblspns of ORS carrot oil
10 drops of peppermint oil
Are you washing more aften, to remove it?
Instead of once a week I wash twice a week now.
Can I use this while my hair is braided?
I believe so but I would take a look at this thread to see.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=174603


----------



## pearlfection (Mar 14, 2008)

*Pr3tty! *
​ 
Your hair looks great & I do not see this body fat that you speak of.


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 14, 2008)

pearlfection said:


> *Pr3tty! *
> ​
> Your hair looks great & I do not see this body fat that you speak of.


 
Thanx and its there ur just being nice


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 14, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Girl, What body fat are you talking about!?erplexed I think you hair looks very pretty.
> Happy Birthday Pr3tty!
> 
> ​


 

thanx Jassy


----------



## Cindyl (Mar 14, 2008)

I got my sulphur today, I ordered it yesterday and it came in today. Tomorrow I will mix it with castor oil, coconut oil, almond oil, water and a fragrance and apply it to my scalp, I still have the cornrows.  I also purchased some ORS. I will clarify tomorrow with water and baking soda, co wash with V05 then deep condition with the ORS. After that I will use the V05 as a leave-in also then oil my scalp with the sulphur mix and spritz my hair with coconut oil and water mix. I will oil my scalp with the sulphur mix every other day. If anyone has any suggestions plz feel free to let me know.  Thanx.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Mar 15, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> So I wore my hair out today for my Bday
> 
> It was straight and plain but thats how I wanted it....
> 
> ...








I just wanted to say Happy (belated) birthday! Hope you enjoyed it. Your hair looks fine, very shiny.  And what body "fat" are you referring to??!? erplexed


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Mar 15, 2008)

Cindyl: love the braids!

Jassy: your hair looks beautiful.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Mar 15, 2008)

I did an accidental overnite DC last nite... I say accidental cause I was so tired I fell asleep with the cap on!  Well I got up this morning and washed it out, followed by shampooing with Motions cond shampoo w/protein. And then I wrapped and dried it. I think I would've been fine if I didn't use that Biolage leave in cond. It made my hair crunchy and dry and left a white flaky residue on top.  I guess it's not for me. Anyway, I have pix on my fotki. You can access the link via my posts.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Mar 15, 2008)

Does anyone know how to do braid or twistouts? What products do you use? Is it done on wet or dry hair? Would it work on hair that has been relaxed? It's  been 2 months for me....


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 15, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Thanks Fiya, I think I am going to add this to my reggie, I really wanna get growing ! How much oil do you add, is the consistency creamy or more oily? Also, I have heard of people getting headaches, have you experienced this? TIA


 
Well, i mix more oil than MN and mine is both really. Its not too creamy but its not too oily, it was more of a thick liquid. I put about 2:1 Oil and MN. And I haven't had any headaches. I think the key to not having headaches is to massage the MN in. Do a good scalp massage and that really helps. The most I got was a little dryness, but once i added more oil, that problem went away. But just mix it until you get it how you like. And now is a great time since you recently relaxed, that way when its relax time again, you'll be able to know exactly how much growth you got. But I would test it out first and if its okay, then apply all over.


----------



## KLomax (Mar 15, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> So I wore my hair out today for my Bday
> 
> It was straight and plain but thats how I wanted it....
> 
> ...


Pr3tty your hair looks good!Nice & shiny!!! Where's the BF


----------



## KLomax (Mar 15, 2008)

mshottienelson said:


> Does anyone know how to do braid or twistouts? What products do you use? Is it done on wet or dry hair? Would it work on hair that has been relaxed? It's been 2 months for me....


Hey Mishottienelson...Here's a picture of my braid out...the details are in my journal


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 15, 2008)

mshottienelson said:


> I just wanted to say Happy (belated) birthday! Hope you enjoyed it. Your hair looks fine, very shiny. And what body "fat" are you referring to??!? erplexed


 
Thanks mshottienelson... I ate a whole lot and will be going 2 eat again 2day man it seems like all I do is eat


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 15, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Pr3tty your hair looks good!Nice & shiny!!! Where's the BF


 
Thanx Klomax and you know the bf is there but its my own fault I eat like a cow


----------



## GodsGrace (Mar 15, 2008)

Pr3tty, your hair looks gorgeous and shiny, you got more ice than Antarctica girl, go head! P.S. If that's what you call bodyfat then can you send me your regimen so I can look like that? shooooot!
 And :birthday2 (Belated as it is)

Klomax, I luuuv your braidout, I'm actually in the process of washing my hair right now and I plan to do a braidout, hopefully it comes out that good!


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 15, 2008)

GodsGrace said:


> Pr3tty, your hair looks gorgeous and shiny, you got more ice than Antarctica girl, go head! P.S. If that's what you call bodyfat then can you send me your regimen so I can look like that? shooooot!
> And :birthday2 (Belated as it is)
> 
> Klomax, I luuuv your braidout, I'm actually in the process of washing my hair right now and I plan to do a braidout, hopefully it comes out that good!


 

Thanx girl


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanx mshottienelson.



mshottienelson said:


> Cindyl: love the braids!
> 
> Jassy: your hair looks beautiful.


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 15, 2008)

Your hair looks strong and healthy. Falling asleep worked for you!



mshottienelson said:


> I did an accidental overnite DC last nite... I say accidental cause I was so tired I fell asleep with the cap on!  Well I got up this morning and washed it out, followed by shampooing with Motions cond shampoo w/protein. And then I wrapped and dried it. I think I would've been fine if I didn't use that Biolage leave in cond. It made my hair crunchy and dry and left a white flaky residue on top.  I guess it's not for me. Anyway, I have pix on my fotki. You can access the link via my posts.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Mar 16, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Your hair looks strong and healthy. Falling asleep worked for you!



Thanks, girl. It is getting on my nerves. If it ain't getting longer, I can feel it getting thicker. I just can't wait to have all this relaxer out. Then I am thinking of texlaxing.


----------



## GodsGrace (Mar 16, 2008)

Okay, so I washed my hair on Saturday with Ion Shampoo for Hard water and Neutrogena T-Gel. Used Motions CPR (love this stuff) and deep conditioned with Dark and Lovely Cholesterol with some EVOO added in. Then I did a braidout using KeraCare leave-in and ORS foam wrap lotion (I hate it for rollersets, but its great for braidouts) Now let's see if these pics work:




















I usually do four big braids, but I did them smaller this time, didn't come out exactly the way I wanted, but they'll do


----------



## MissTical (Mar 16, 2008)

GodsGrace said:


> Okay, so I washed my hair on Saturday with Ion Shampoo for Hard water and Neutrogena T-Gel. Used Motions CPR (love this stuff) and deep conditioned with Dark and Lovely Cholesterol with some EVOO added in. Then I did a braidout using KeraCare leave-in and ORS foam wrap lotion (I hate it for rollersets, but its great for braidouts) Now let's see if these pics work:
> I usually do four big braids, but I did them smaller this time, didn't come out exactly the way I wanted, but they'll do


 



Your hair is beautiful lady!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks pearlfection, that link was very helpful.



pearlfection said:


> MN Info:
> 
> How often do you use it?
> I use it daily.
> ...


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 16, 2008)

Love Love Love the braidout GodsGrace, Very shiny too. BTW: How do you like the Ion shampoo for hard water. I also have hard water, maybe I will give it a try. How often do you use it?



GodsGrace said:


> Okay, so I washed my hair on Saturday with Ion Shampoo for Hard water and Neutrogena T-Gel. Used Motions CPR (love this stuff) and deep conditioned with Dark and Lovely Cholesterol with some EVOO added in. Then I did a braidout using KeraCare leave-in and ORS foam wrap lotion (I hate it for rollersets, but its great for braidouts) Now let's see if these pics work:
> I usually do four big braids, but I did them smaller this time, didn't come out exactly the way I wanted, but they'll do


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 16, 2008)

GodsGrace said:


> Okay, so I washed my hair on Saturday with Ion Shampoo for Hard water and Neutrogena T-Gel. Used Motions CPR (love this stuff) and deep conditioned with Dark and Lovely Cholesterol with some EVOO added in. Then I did a braidout using KeraCare leave-in and ORS foam wrap lotion (I hate it for rollersets, but its great for braidouts) Now let's see if these pics work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Girl, you hair looks gorgeous!!!!! I love it. You did a nice job on it. Now i wanna do a braidout,lol.


----------



## KLomax (Mar 16, 2008)

GodsGrace said:


> Okay, so I washed my hair on Saturday with Ion Shampoo for Hard water and Neutrogena T-Gel. Used Motions CPR (love this stuff) and deep conditioned with Dark and Lovely Cholesterol with some EVOO added in. Then I did a braidout using KeraCare leave-in and ORS foam wrap lotion (I hate it for rollersets, but its great for braidouts) Now let's see if these pics work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Braid out


----------



## GodsGrace (Mar 16, 2008)

Awwwwwww, thanks ladies, y'all makin me feel all special and whatnot:Blush2:

Fiya, I love braidouts cause it's one of the few things I do know how to do (unlike rollersets)

Jassy believe it or not, that was my first time using the Ion Hard Water Shampoo, I got it because I couldn't get my  hands on Redken Cleansing Cream. The good news is my hair didn't feel dried out by it, but as its the first time, the jury's still out on that one. And it's affordable. So for now I'll keep using it every wash (which is once a week) to prevent buildup on my hair and see how it goes.

Thanks all so much, I think next time I'll just do four, my fingers turned to prunes by the time I was done!


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 16, 2008)

GodsGrace I loveeeeeeeeeeeeee ur hair.... Its so nice... Good job


----------



## GodsGrace (Mar 16, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> GodsGrace I loveeeeeeeeeeeeee ur hair.... Its so nice... Good job


 
Thanks Pr3tty! Got me cheesin over here!


----------



## Cindyl (Mar 16, 2008)

GodsGrace said:


> Okay, so I washed my hair on Saturday with Ion Shampoo for Hard water and Neutrogena T-Gel. Used Motions CPR (love this stuff) and deep conditioned with Dark and Lovely Cholesterol with some EVOO added in. Then I did a braidout using KeraCare leave-in and ORS foam wrap lotion (I hate it for rollersets, but its great for braidouts) Now let's see if these pics work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
GodsGrace I love your Hair!!!


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Mar 16, 2008)

GodsGrace said:


> Okay, so I washed my hair on Saturday with Ion Shampoo for Hard water and Neutrogena T-Gel. Used Motions CPR (love this stuff) and deep conditioned with Dark and Lovely Cholesterol with some EVOO added in. Then I did a braidout using KeraCare leave-in and ORS foam wrap lotion (I hate it for rollersets, but its great for braidouts) Now let's see if these pics work:
> 
> 
> Man, your hair is HOT!!! It's looks SOOOO beautiful! Don't know if you already mentioned it, and I apologize if you did, but are you natural or relaxed? I love the way your hair looks!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 16, 2008)

GodsGrace said:


> Awwwwwww, thanks ladies, y'all makin me feel all special and whatnot:Blush2:
> 
> Fiya, I love braidouts cause it's one of the few things I do know how to do (unlike rollersets)
> 
> ...


 
u sound like me. I can't do rollersets either. but i am gonna try a braidout this weekend. Once again, gorgeous hair girl.


----------



## itsdiddy (Mar 16, 2008)

I wish I found this post months ago! I'm a newbie and I really feel out of place with them experienced oldies who got their regimen on point. I'm finished my 3month stretch and considering going longer.... but I miss the shine and the flow. I think what I need to do is let my hair dresser know I don't want bone straight hair. My hair is way to fine to be soo bone straight. Any other fine haired ladies in here? Pr33ty what'd u do to get that much growth? I got my last relaxer like the day before urs and bout to get another one tomorrow but I'm sure it aint grow that much... tell me ur secrets


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 17, 2008)

itsdiddy said:


> I wish I found this post months ago! I'm a newbie and I really feel out of place with them experienced oldies who got their regimen on point. I'm finished my 3month stretch and considering going longer.... but I miss the shine and the flow. I think what I need to do is let my hair dresser know I don't want bone straight hair. My hair is way to fine to be soo bone straight. Any other fine haired ladies in here? Pr33ty what'd u do to get that much growth? I got my last relaxer like the day before urs and bout to get another one tomorrow but I'm sure it aint grow that much... tell me ur secrets


 
Everything  I did was new so maybe thats why. I didnt use heat at all 
I DC'd every wash and I tried co washing 2 times per week when I had NG 
I started being gentle with my fine hair and air dry when i co washed. I also kept my hair up and started sleeping with something on my head everynight. I didnt relax at 4 weeks as I use to b4 instead I think I did 12 weeks or 11. I also used lots of moisture thats it. 

I also think Im using the right products for my hair type thats a big plus bc my hair was sooo thin and even thats getting better. HTH


----------



## Cindyl (Mar 17, 2008)

I made my sulfur mix, but I accidentally used too much sulfur so later on today I will attempt to do it agan and hopefully this time its better.


----------



## GodsGrace (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks so much Cindy and MsHottie(I must be doing something right then)
MsHottie, I am relaxed, I might go natural at some point, but I want to know what I'm doing and how to take care of it properly, but right now I'm just trying to take care of the hair I have now. My other main goal is to try to regrow my edges cause they are not happy campers due to all my years braiding, but one day


----------



## GodsGrace (Mar 17, 2008)

On another note, how do you ladies keep your hair moisturized throughout the day, as in a daily moisturizer, because I find that is one of my biggest problems, the air just sucks all the moisture out of my hair and it ends up feelin like a Kit Kat, just crunchy!


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 17, 2008)

GodsGrace said:


> On another note, how do you ladies keep your hair moisturized throughout the day, as in a daily moisturizer, because I find that is one of my biggest problems, the air just sucks all the moisture out of my hair and *it ends up feelin like a Kit Kat, just crunchy!*


 

  I am cracking up over here...kit kat...whew...I don't use a daily moisturizer, but since I have started pre-pooing with natural oils and butters, my hair has had more luster and is a little softer.  I use coconut oil and OJON Restorative treatment, which had a lot of palm oil in it.  My hair likes both of those.  Have you tired Mizani Rose H20 cream or their intensive night treatment cream before.  I think both have mineral oil, but the rose water was a lightweight creme if I remember correctly.


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 17, 2008)

GodsGrace said:


> Okay, so I washed my hair on Saturday with Ion Shampoo for Hard water and Neutrogena T-Gel. Used Motions CPR (love this stuff) and deep conditioned with Dark and Lovely Cholesterol with some EVOO added in. Then I did a braidout using KeraCare leave-in and ORS foam wrap lotion (I hate it for rollersets, but its great for braidouts) Now let's see if these pics work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Girl, it looks like fake hair!  Like some YAKY weave!   You did a real good job!!!!


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 17, 2008)

my stomach hurts laughing about that kit kat. honestly my hair is lacking moisture too ( think Im calling it quits with no lye 
) so I'll be taking notes on this one.



GodsGrace said:


> On another note, how do you ladies keep your hair moisturized throughout the day, as in a daily moisturizer, because I find that is one of my biggest problems, the air just sucks all the moisture out of my hair and it ends up feelin like a Kit Kat, just crunchy!


----------



## KLomax (Mar 17, 2008)

itsdiddy said:


> I wish I found this post months ago! I'm a newbie and I really feel out of place with them experienced oldies who got their regimen on point. I'm finished my 3month stretch and considering going longer.... but I miss the shine and the flow. I think what I need to do is let my hair dresser know I don't want bone straight hair. My hair is way to fine to be soo bone straight. Any other fine haired ladies in here? Pr33ty what'd u do to get that much growth? I got my last relaxer like the day before urs and bout to get another one tomorrow but I'm sure it aint grow that much... tell me ur secrets


 
:reddancer::reddancer::reddancer:Welcome:reddancer::reddancer::reddancer:


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 17, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> my stomach hurts laughing about that kit kat. honestly my hair is lacking moisture too ( think Im calling it quits with no lye
> ) so I'll be taking notes on this one.


 

I'm with you and God's Grace. I don't think i have a true moisturizer in my regi yet. And with my hair being so thick and dry, i definitely need one.


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 17, 2008)

Welcome​ 


itsdiddy said:


> I wish I found this post months ago! I'm a newbie and I really feel out of place with them experienced oldies who got their regimen on point. I'm finished my 3month stretch and considering going longer.... but I miss the shine and the flow. I think what I need to do is let my hair dresser know I don't want bone straight hair. My hair is way to fine to be soo bone straight. Any other fine haired ladies in here? Pr33ty what'd u do to get that much growth? I got my last relaxer like the day before urs and bout to get another one tomorrow but I'm sure it aint grow that much... tell me ur secrets


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 17, 2008)

Does anyone now how to make the switch from no lye to lye? I think my dry hair is a result of the no lye relaxer. Oh...and I dont think phyto is for me. My hair has never been so dry.

Also, I braided my hair last night, check out the pics in my fotki. I plan on keeping my hair like this at least 2 weeks out of the month. Let me now what ya think.


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 17, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Does anyone now how to make the switch from no lye to lye? I think my dry hair is a result of the no lye relaxer. Oh...and I dont think phyto is for me. My hair has never been so dry.
> 
> Also, I braided my hair last night, check out the pics in my fotki. I plan on keeping my hair like this at least 2 weeks out of the month. Let me now what ya think.


 

I like the braids... Did u do them by ur self? I was thinking of braiding my hair also but my hair is very thin and Im actually seeing a lil thickness since Ive been taking care of my hair. Also a lot of ladies said they got thinner ends from braiding so Im a lil scared. I do like ur braids thou and ur hair is pretty thick so u have nothing 2 worry about


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks...I did do them myself. I use to have a problem with thin hair, mostly ends due to relaxing. but now that I chopped most of it off its not a problem. However, my hair has never been able to handle very small micros, they pull and break my hair off. The larger size does not last as long but, they work better for me. 



pr3tty said:


> I like the braids... Did u do them by ur self? I was thinking of braiding my hair also but my hair is very thin and Im actually seeing a lil thickness since Ive been taking care of my hair. Also a lot of ladies said they got thinner ends from braiding so Im a lil scared. I do like ur braids thou and ur hair is pretty thick so u have nothing 2 worry about


----------



## tycoles (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello all,

Is it too late to join this?  Today is my first day here, and I could use some extra help growing.  I am a 4a, el, and thin.


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 17, 2008)

tycoles said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Is it too late to join this? Today is my first day here, and I could use some extra help growing. I am a 4a, el, and thin.


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 17, 2008)

GodsGrace said:


> On another note, how do you ladies keep your hair moisturized throughout the day, as in a daily moisturizer, because I find that is one of my biggest problems, the air just sucks all the moisture out of my hair and it ends up feelin like a Kit Kat, just crunchy!





ORS olive oil moisturizer always does it for me.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Mar 17, 2008)

GodsGrace said:


> On another note, how do you ladies keep your hair moisturized throughout the day, as in a daily moisturizer, because I find that is one of my biggest problems, the air just sucks all the moisture out of my hair and it ends up feelin like a Kit Kat, just crunchy!




I love ORS Olive oil creamy lotion...or whatever it's called. It's great!


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok ladies I washed tonight bc I didnt over the weekend and my DH was not home to take pics 4 me so I tried 2 do it myself. the pics are not great but u get the point. I air dry and my hair is sooo much thicker than when I started omg its unreal to me. The pic is dull but u can see that my hair got a lil thickness I hope. I can see the difference wet and dry so I posted both. Just look at my starting pics I cant believe it


----------



## MochaKochaLatte (Mar 18, 2008)

GodsGrace said:


> On another note, how do you ladies keep your hair moisturized throughout the day, as in a daily moisturizer, because I find that is one of my biggest problems, the air just sucks all the moisture out of my hair and it ends up feelin like a Kit Kat, just crunchy!


lol I love ORS carrot oil in the jar, or Hollwood Beauty Oil Creme they work wonders for my hair!


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 18, 2008)

Much thicker, Very nice! Oh...dumb question, but what is DH. Iv been trying to figure this out for awhile now. erplexed



pr3tty said:


> Ok ladies I washed tonight bc I didnt over the weekend and my DH was not home to take pics 4 me so I tried 2 do it myself. the pics are not great but u get the point. I air dry and my hair is sooo much thicker than when I started omg its unreal to me. The pic is dull but u can see that my hair got a lil thickness I hope. I can see the difference wet and dry so I posted both. Just look at my starting pics I cant believe it


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 18, 2008)

I think I  missed the post before, thanks Fiya.



fiya'slovechild said:


> Well, i mix more oil than MN and mine is both really. Its not too creamy but its not too oily, it was more of a thick liquid. I put about 2:1 Oil and MN. And I haven't had any headaches. I think the key to not having headaches is to massage the MN in. Do a good scalp massage and that really helps. The most I got was a little dryness, but once i added more oil, that problem went away. But just mix it until you get it how you like. And now is a great time since you recently relaxed, that way when its relax time again, you'll be able to know exactly how much growth you got. But I would test it out first and if its okay, then apply all over.


----------



## GodsGrace (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey ladies, first off I must apologize, I can't access this forum at work, so I have to wait till I get home, so forgive me if this is kinda late.

You know I just finished typing a post and before I could press enter, the daggone computer shutdown, so this is round 2 really!

Thank you for all the suggestions ladies, I went looking for the ORS olive oil lotion, went to some stores I know sold it, they were all out. Went to the Sally's, the girl that worked there looked at me like I was Sirleena from MIB, made me want to neuralize myself to forget I asked!

Pr3tty, your hair definitely looks thicker, you know you gots to share the details right?

Jassy, girl you have some skills, your braids are gorgeous! Just like a professional, so neat and glossy too! Can I borrow your hands for a few weeks, I'll bring them back, promise! (Yeah I know I'm a ham)

Let me end this post before this computer acts up again, thanks again for the suggestions!

Oh, and big welcome to Tycoles!


----------



## GodsGrace (Mar 18, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Girl, it looks like fake hair! Like some YAKY weave!  You did a real good job!!!!


 
Speakin of which, just a little reminder for those who take public transport (bus, train, subway etc) NEVER sit in front of a child less than 5 years old with something shiny in your hair or with a ponytail. I did that the other day and ole girl decided she had to grab it and she sure did, and that sucker hurt! Now of course I couldn't go off on a one year old, bless her heart, but I did give her daddy "the look" cause he thought it was funny. Mister I am not Toys R Us!

Just a little FYI!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 18, 2008)

Okay. Well, these pics are from today. I got my hair set Friday. I wanted to wait to post pics Friday after i washed these curls out, but i took them anyway. They are a little blurry, since i suck at self photos.










I got an inch cut off just about so i'll see what it looks like straight Friday.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 18, 2008)

GodsGrace said:


> Speakin of which, just a little reminder for those who take public transport (bus, train, subway etc) NEVER sit in front of a child less than 5 years old with something shiny in your hair or with a ponytail. I did that the other day and ole girl decided she had to grab it and she sure did, and that sucker hurt! Now of course I couldn't go off on a one year old, bless her heart, but I did give her daddy "the look" cause he thought it was funny. Mister I am not Toys R Us!
> 
> Just a little FYI!


 
that was funny,lol.


----------



## GodsGrace (Mar 18, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Okay. Well, these pics are from today. I got my hair set Friday. I wanted to wait to post pics Friday after i washed these curls out, but i took them anyway. They are a little blurry, since i suck at self photos.
> 
> I got an inch cut off just about so i'll see what it looks like straight Friday.


 
Wow, I need for you all to come do my hair, did you set that yourself Fiya? It came out beautiful, what kind of rollers did you use? And I'm loving the streaks too (those are streaks of colour I see right) I likeeeeee a lot, now spill-products used, tools used, drying time, the works


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 18, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Okay. Well, these pics are from today. I got my hair set Friday. I wanted to wait to post pics Friday after i washed these curls out, but i took them anyway. They are a little blurry, since i suck at self photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Girl, your curls came out the Bomb!!!  PUH-LEAZE tell me you didn't set them with those doggone curlformers... [that everyone has and that I really want, but refuse to buy bc I have oh-so many products already here at home and can't afford to try something else, especially something that costs like over $50 to try that I think I can duplicate with the gabillions of flexi rods in various sizes that I already own...(pant)  (pant)... ] ...'cause it may just push me over the edge and out the door to Sally's erplexed


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 18, 2008)

Jassy, your braids are SOOOOOOO pretty!!!  I love them on you!

Pr3tty, girl, you ROCKIN' IT OUT!!!  Your hair is really thickening up!!!!!!!  You better work!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 18, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Girl, your curls came out the Bomb!!!  PUH-LEAZE tell me you didn't set them with those doggone curlformers... [that everyone has and that I really want, but refuse to buy bc I have oh-so many products already here at home and can't afford to try something else, especially something that costs like over $50 to try that I think I can duplicate with the gabillions of flexi rods in various sizes that I already own...(pant) (pant)... ] ...'cause it may just push me over the edge and out the door to Sally's erplexed


 
lol, i'm a college student so those aren't even in this budget. I used flexirods and they worked great!!!! I used various sizes. I used the small green ones, medium yellow ones, and the bigger red ones. and it came out pretty good.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 18, 2008)

GodsGrace said:


> Wow, I need for you all to come do my hair, did you set that yourself Fiya? It came out beautiful, what kind of rollers did you use? And I'm loving the streaks too (those are streaks of colour I see right) I likeeeeee a lot, now spill-products used, tools used, drying time, the works


lol, my friend and I did them. Well, mainly her,lol. But she used Motions Foam before she applied them. And basically she parted the hair in small sections, mainly in the back since my hair is shorter there. And she applied a wrapping paper then proceeded to roll each piece of hair in a vertical position. She started from the bottom and worked her way up to the top. I used a regular sit under dryer, and it took about 1 and half hours, but it always takes a long time for my hair to dry. I will look for the sizes of rods that i used and post them for you.

ETA: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I used the green, yellow, and red ones. I think the bigger u go up, the more bouncy they'll be. I may try to bigger ones another time. also, i got a relaxer done at the salon then i let my friend do these, because my stylist likes to use spritz,lol, and i don't do spritz. Next time i will post after i do them. These are about 4 days old.


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 18, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Much thicker, Very nice! Oh...dumb question, but what is DH. Iv been trying to figure this out for awhile now. erplexed


 
Thanx Jassy and DH is Dear Husband


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 18, 2008)

GodsGrace said:


> Hey ladies, first off I must apologize, I can't access this forum at work, so I have to wait till I get home, so forgive me if this is kinda late.
> 
> You know I just finished typing a post and before I could press enter, the daggone computer shutdown, so this is round 2 really!
> 
> ...


Thanx girl and I dont even know whats making my hair thicker I guess the way I relax now maybe.... not that ur pretty hair needs anything I can offer


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 18, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Jassy, your braids are SOOOOOOO pretty!!! I love them on you!
> 
> Pr3tty, girl, you ROCKIN' IT OUT!!!  Your hair is really thickening up!!!!!!! You better work!!


 
Thanx girl I am working


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 18, 2008)

Fiya u did a good job on ur hair I like it


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies, 

Fiya: I love love love the hair girl! And 3 days ago you said, they are holding up real well, like you just did it. 

Pr3tty: thanx for the def. of DH that was driving me nut, Dont even ask me why I couldnt figure that one out! erplexed

GodsGrace: Thanx so much, maybe my go go gadget arms will stretch to london for ya. LOL. But after you hear this story you might pass on the offer.

So as I was taking  my coat of in class today you will never believe what happened. I was taking off my coat and settling at my seat when I looked down at the floor and there it was...a BRAID! I couldnt believe it (well I guess I could) I very smoothly kick it under my desk, then did a quick . The coast was clear so I grabbed it and tossed it in my bag.  Hope no one saw that one. Girls, I was afraid to move my had for the rest of the class! I did an reenactment for my BF, he got a good laugh! So did I!


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks Finding Me!



FindingMe said:


> Jassy, your braids are SOOOOOOO pretty!!! I love them on you!


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Mar 18, 2008)

Also, I braided my hair last night, check out the pics in my fotki. I plan on keeping my hair like this at least 2 weeks out of the month. Let me now what ya think.[/quote]


wOW, YOUR HAIR LOOKS REALLY BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 18, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Fiya: I love love love the hair girl! And 3 days ago you said, they are holding up real well, like you just did it.
> 
> ...


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 19, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Fiya: I love love love the hair girl! And 3 days ago you said, they are holding up real well, like you just did it.
> 
> ...


lol, now that was funny. And thanks for the compliment Jassy.


----------



## MochaKochaLatte (Mar 19, 2008)

GodsGrace said:


> Hey ladies, first off I must apologize, I can't access this forum at work, so I have to wait till I get home, so forgive me if this is kinda late.
> 
> You know I just finished typing a post and before I could press enter, the daggone computer shutdown, so this is round 2 really!
> 
> ...


lol thats funny, I wonder why they dont have it a sally's , I usually go to CVS for mine


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 19, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Fiya: I love love love the hair girl! And 3 days ago you said, they are holding up real well, like you just did it.
> 
> ...


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 19, 2008)

I need to hurry up and wash these curls out. My hair is tangling horribly on the ends and i keep pulling out 2 to 3 strands of hair. maybe i just need to keep my hands out.  Thats why i don't wear curls.


----------



## GodsGrace (Mar 19, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Fiya: I love love love the hair girl! And 3 days ago you said, they are holding up real well, like you just did it.
> 
> ...


 

 Oh My Gorrah, Jassy you are a smooth operator, what they don't know won't hurt 'em!


----------



## GodsGrace (Mar 19, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> I need to hurry up and wash these curls out. My hair is tangling horribly on the ends and i keep pulling out 2 to 3 strands of hair. maybe i just need to keep my hands out.  Thats why i don't wear curls.


 
I know how that is Fiya, and that is exactly what I do, leave it the heck alone till wash day, I'm tryin to hold on to this braidout till next wash, so if I look crazy till Friday oh well. When it comes to wash time what I usually do is fill my spray bottle with water and a little bit of conditioner and that helps with the tangles. But your curls did come out really cute, two or three strands isn't bad, at least it isn't a handful (gotta keep on the bright side)


----------



## GodsGrace (Mar 19, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> lol, my friend and I did them. Well, mainly her,lol. But she used Motions Foam before she applied them. And basically she parted the hair in small sections, mainly in the back since my hair is shorter there. And she applied a wrapping paper then proceeded to roll each piece of hair in a vertical position. She started from the bottom and worked her way up to the top. I used a regular sit under dryer, and it took about 1 and half hours, but it always takes a long time for my hair to dry. I will look for the sizes of rods that i used and post them for you.
> 
> ETA:
> 
> I used the green, yellow, and red ones. I think the bigger u go up, the more bouncy they'll be. I may try to bigger ones another time. also, i got a relaxer done at the salon then i let my friend do these, because my stylist likes to use spritz,lol, and i don't do spritz. Next time i will post after i do them. These are about 4 days old.


 
Oooh, thanks for the breakdown, I currently only have the grey ones, I don't know what size they are but they look about medium I guess. My problem is getting the rod to stay once I roll it up, I can never seem to get the hang of it, I might try again this weekend. I have some Motions foam, and I learned my lesson last time that less is best, so depending on how it goes, I might try it. I'll let y'all know!


----------



## GodsGrace (Mar 19, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Thanx girl and I dont even know whats making my hair thicker I guess the way I relax now maybe.... not that ur pretty hair needs anything I can offer


 
Girl I need all the help I can get, share and share alike, so I'll take some of your bling, Fiya's curls, Jassy's braiding skills (nevermind the prodigal braid Jas, we fall down but we get up) and FindingMe's hair thickness.

Stalker, thy name is GodsGrace (and daggone proud of it too)


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 19, 2008)

GodsGrace said:


> Oooh, thanks for the breakdown, I currently only have the grey ones, I don't know what size they are but they look about medium I guess. My problem is getting the rod to stay once I roll it up, I can never seem to get the hang of it, I might try again this weekend. I have some Motions foam, and I learned my lesson last time that less is best, so depending on how it goes, I might try it. I'll let y'all know!


 
I think the trick to getting them to stay is to match the size of hair up good with the size roller you are using. And once u apply a small amount of foam, roll it around and bend the rod tight so that it'll hold. Mine wouldn't go anywhere until she took them down,lol. 

And i'm trying to wait until Friday, to give them a week, but i may end up washing tonight. I'll try though. And i am going to force myself from picking in my hair. I have a bad problem with that.


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 19, 2008)

too funny. 
I found a link that talks about braid extentions. They even have a video. The braids she is doing are really small, but the same method applies. HTH:  http://www.growafrohairlong.com/braidreg.html





GodsGrace said:


> Girl I need all the help I can get, share and share alike, so I'll take some of your bling, Fiya's curls, Jassy's braiding skills (nevermind the prodigal braid Jas, we fall down but we get up) and FindingMe's hair thickness.
> 
> Stalker, thy name is GodsGrace (and daggone proud of it too)


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey Ladies
 I am proud to say none of my braids hit the floor today!

I started using MN today. I mixed I tube of FD MN, 4oz tea tree oil, and about 2 oz of castor oil. As soon as I applied it I felt a headach coming on erplexed I have been sick lately so maybe it was that, or maybe it was the strong smell. I messaged, jumped in the shower (steam helps my headaches sometime) got out took some aleve and now Im fine. So we shall see. Hope It works and without headaches. Oh...and my head was really warm and tingly after applying. Anyone else?


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a new pic on my fotki. It's not the best. It's a new growth texture shot. It's got a little curly/wavy pattern to it. I don't know what type that is? 

I did a cowash the other night and added some avocado oil to the cond. it really made my hair feel good! I also use Nexxus biotin creme on my scalp and around my temples and crown area where my hair is a little bit thinner, not too much but it could be thicker. I used jojoba oil on my hair and on my ends. My hair was really soft! And I have not been blow drying. 

Ladies, you should get a towel turban! I really love this thing. My hair dried nicely and felt soooo soft afterward.


----------



## Isis77 (Mar 19, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Hey Ladies
> I am proud to say none of my braids hit the floor today!
> 
> I started using MN today. I mixed I tube of FD MN, 4oz tea tree oil, and about 2 oz of castor oil. As soon as I applied it I felt a headach coming on erplexed I have been sick lately so maybe it was that, or maybe it was the strong smell. I messaged, jumped in the shower (steam helps my headaches sometime) got out took some aleve and now Im fine. So we shall see. Hope It works and without headaches. Oh...and my head was really warm and tingly after applying. Anyone else?



i just started using MN this week too. (yay for Family Dollar! ) i haven't really noticed a smell and for the first few days no weird side-effects (ie. itching or headaches) until today when i did notice that my head has been hurting a bit. but i honestly think it's b/c of my late nights studying as of late so i want to wait it out to make sure that's the cause and not the MN.
have u checked out the MN user's thread? there are a lot of great recipes ladies have been using to deal with the headaches and are still getting fantastic results. if my headaches are MN related, i plan on using one of their mixes.

(ps. i get the head tingles too )

happy growing!


----------



## Cindyl (Mar 19, 2008)

I made my sulfur mix agian with the right proportions although it looks like the sulfur isn't dissolving like I think it should, I don't know I hope that it works. I will oil my scalp with the mix every other day. I put some coconut oil and water in a spray bottle and will use that to moisturize my hair throughout the day. Hopefully my hair is loving all the attention and decides to behave better that last time. I don't want to have to cut anymore.


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 19, 2008)

misshottienelson: I checked out your fotki, you got a nice amount of NG. Im not sure what the type is either. I does look pretty wavy to me though. Maybe one of the other ladies would no better.

Isis: Thanks for the help. So far my head is fine, the slight headache did not last for long. You mentioned late night studing, I have been doing the same, and I had 2 exams today  Sooo...maybe thats it. I am so excited, I cant wait to see results!


----------



## Blkprincess (Mar 19, 2008)

ALL R WELCOME

COME TO THE LIGHT MY CHILDREN

THERE IS COMFORT IN THE LIGHT  sorry, I just couldn't help it anymore


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 19, 2008)

Blkprincess said:


> ALL R WELCOME
> 
> COME TO THE LIGHT MY CHILDREN
> 
> THERE IS COMFORT IN THE LIGHT sorry, I just couldn't help it anymore


 
 U finally let it out


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 19, 2008)

mshottienelson said:


> I have a new pic on my fotki. It's not the best. It's a new growth texture shot. It's got a little curly/wavy pattern to it. I don't know what type that is?
> 
> I did a cowash the other night and added some avocado oil to the cond. it really made my hair feel good! I also use Nexxus biotin creme on my scalp and around my temples and crown area where my hair is a little bit thinner, not too much but it could be thicker. I used jojoba oil on my hair and on my ends. My hair was really soft! And I have not been blow drying.
> 
> Ladies, you should get a towel turban! I really love this thing. My hair dried nicely and felt soooo soft afterward.




Can you let us know how the biotin creme is working for you? I've been thinking of getting this. Also, I agree about the towel turbans!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 19, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Hey Ladies
> I am proud to say none of my braids hit the floor today!
> 
> I started using MN today. I mixed I tube of FD MN, 4oz tea tree oil, and about 2 oz of castor oil. As soon as I applied it I felt a headach coming on erplexed I have been sick lately so maybe it was that, or maybe it was the strong smell. I messaged, jumped in the shower (steam helps my headaches sometime) got out took some aleve and now Im fine. So we shall see. Hope It works and without headaches. Oh...and my head was really warm and tingly after applying. Anyone else?


 
Hmm... you used an entire tube of it with that? Hmm.... maybe u need to up your oil ratio more. But from the time I applied it i never had anything bad happen, but i guess its just the person. But i would add a little more oil and see what it does. And it didn't tingle either. I just got a lot of new growth. but no tingles.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 19, 2008)

Blkprincess said:


> ALL R WELCOME
> 
> COME TO THE LIGHT MY CHILDREN
> 
> THERE IS COMFORT IN THE LIGHT sorry, I just couldn't help it anymore


----------



## Blkprincess (Mar 20, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> U finally let it out



I really tried to contain myself, but I needed to get it out of my system...I swear I hear her voice every time I see this header title


----------



## pearlfection (Mar 20, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Hey Ladies
> I am proud to say none of my braids hit the floor today!
> 
> I started using MN today. I mixed I tube of FD MN, 4oz tea tree oil, and about 2 oz of castor oil. As soon as I applied it I felt a headach coming on erplexed I have been sick lately so maybe it was that, or maybe it was the strong smell. I messaged, jumped in the shower (steam helps my headaches sometime) got out took some aleve and now Im fine. So we shall see. Hope It works and without headaches. Oh...and my head was really warm and *tingly after applying*. Anyone else?


 
yes, to the bold part for me as well.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Mar 20, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Can you let us know how the biotin creme is working for you? I've been thinking of getting this. Also, I agree about the towel turbans!



Yes, I sure will.  I have a calendar for everything I am using- products, vits, etc. And I plan to check my progress 30-45 days after I began.


----------



## KLomax (Mar 20, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Hey Ladies
> I am proud to say none of my braids hit the floor today!
> 
> I started using MN today. I mixed I tube of FD MN, 4oz tea tree oil, and about 2 oz of castor oil. As soon as I applied it I felt a headach coming on erplexed I have been sick lately so maybe it was that, or maybe it was the strong smell. I messaged, jumped in the shower (steam helps my headaches sometime) got out took some aleve and now Im fine. So we shall see. Hope It works and without headaches. Oh...and my head was really warm and tingly after applying. Anyone else?


Jassy I use the Walmart/Equate 2% brand directly from the tube...no headaches or tingling....Are you using 2% or 4% ?


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 20, 2008)

Jassy, Isis - please keep us updated on the MN and how you are using it.  I just ordered Boundless Tresses growth oil and will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 20, 2008)

I am using the 2%



KLomax said:


> Jassy I use the Walmart/Equate 2% brand directly from the tube...no headaches or tingling....Are you using 2% or 4% ?


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 20, 2008)

Please do let me now how it works for you. I have heard of some ladies mixing MN and BT. Is the BT pricey?



FindingMe said:


> Jassy, Isis - please keep us updated on the MN and how you are using it. I just ordered Boundless Tresses growth oil and will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 20, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Please do let me now how it works for you. I have heard of some ladies mixing MN and BT. Is the BT pricey?


 

I got the Growth Specifics Revitalizing Hair Balm  and the Boundless Treses Hair Growth Serum with fragrance.  Both were $15 and 8oz containers.  

http://store.growthspecifics.com/se...pecifics,revitalizing,hair,balm,growth/Detail

http://store.growthspecifics.com/servlet/-strse-1/boundless,tresses,growth,serum,bt/Detail


----------



## kimber108 (Mar 20, 2008)

Trimmed 2 inches on 03-07-08 (full moon) 
2 months since my last relaxer
Switching my relaxer to Profectv Relaxer system (No-Lye) (haven't use it yet)

As of 03-07-08: I started using: 
Aphogee Shampoo and Reconstruction conditioner. (once a week)
Profectv strengthener(the yellow stuff) from root to end, 
then braided at night and wrapped in a satin scarf.
(applied 4 times a week)
Profectv root treatment (5 times a week, my scalp is like a sponge)

I'm going to blow out my hair tonight and take a picture of it, since I have nothing but time this weekend. I have about 2 inches of new growth since my last relaxer so I'll do my best and join the club hopefully if I'm not too late to join. I'm the biggest procrastinator ever! But learning from these forums I feel so grown up with my hair!:attention:

On April 6th (next full moon and my BIRTHDAY!!) I'll be applying my next relaxer. I decided on Profectv no lye mild perm. This is my first time using or even noticing this brand so I'm a bit nervous 
 Does anyone else use this brand?


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 20, 2008)

On another note, I have fallen prey to the forum madness. Everytime I read a thread or something new I want to try it. My latest thing is that I am trying to find something that I like just as much as the OJON line, but less expensive.

I have been trying several different pre-poo oils and hydrating poo and cons, but I don't think I have come up with anything that I like as much as using all the items in the OJON line exclusively.

Last thing I tried last night was Walgreen's bioinfusion line. http://www.walgreens.com/search/search_results.jsp?_dyncharset=ASCII&term=olive+oil (scroll down page) Anyone tried this? 

I used their shampoo, DC (sat under cap with heat 15 m), leave-in con and shine serum. I thought my hair was going to come out bouncin' and behavin'. It actually came out soft and fluffy, but there was _NO_ shine and my hair was so dull and looked lifeless. erplexed I had to bust out my coconut oil and Keracare High Sheen Glossifier to give me some shine this morning. I am also 8 weeks post, so not sure if that was a factor as well?

All in all, the products were OK (they are on sale this week, so I decided to splurge), but I used larger rollers for my blowout this time and I think I like slightly more curl to my hair. It did well enough for me to use the remainder of the products I bought. Either curled or completely straight is how I like my hair...to me, this in-between looks slightly grannyish...

Pics below...click to make them larger...


----------



## GodsGrace (Mar 20, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> On another note, I have fallen prey to the forum madness. Everytime I read a thread or something new I want to try it. My latest thing is that I am trying to find something that I like just as much as the OJON line, but less expensive.
> 
> I have been trying several different pre-poo oils and hydrating poo and cons, but I don't think I have come up with anything that I like as much as using all the items in the OJON line exclusively.
> 
> ...


 
For 8 weeks post, I think your hair looks great FM. Once I get past 6 weeks, I can't get any decent kind of set (and it also doesn't help that I can't rollerset worth a cent). And I too tend to fall prey to the forum madness, but since I've put my budget on a diet, I'm keeping it simple these days. The only thing I really want to try is Boundless Tresses, and hopefully that should be soon. Other than that I'm going to stick to what I have and try to sort out my flaky scalp and dry hair. I need to get back with my vitamins, been slacking of late, but I want to do a liver cleanse first and start afresh. One of my friends is here this weekend so I'm going to ask her if she can help me put in the flexirods-cross your fingers!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 20, 2008)

FM, your hair looks really good!!!!!!! I just love all the body it has.


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 20, 2008)

FM, I think your hair looks great! Lots of body and shine . I know how you feel seaching for good products. I too like the Ojon line. I swear the the restorative hair treatment is the only reason I have any hair left on my hair at all. I also use the hydrating poo and cond. I have the hydrating styling cream, but it is not enough for me to use on its own, right now I am adding NTM to it. Still searching though . Have you tried the Christope line. I have been using the pure and natural shampoo. I dont know if its the line, or just that its sulfate free (this is the first one I have tried), but I like it alot. Maybe you can give this line a shot. You can find it at most drugstores.


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks, guys! I just feel like it feels different (and not in a way I particularly like). It's soft enough, but it just was kind of dull. I can't put my finger on quite what's not right about it, though as it looks decent enought to the naked eye...That Keracare High Sheen Glossifier and coconut oil hooked it right on up, though but that tends to weigh my hair down. After I pin curled it last night, it had shine to it today.

The OJON so far has worked on my hair like *nothing else* and people are always on the board talking about "it ain't nothing but palm oil" and "I can't believe folks pay that much for some palm oil" yada yada yada.  Sometimes I read that stuff and feel like a fool for paying all that $$, so I try to look for other things, but nothing has worked on my hair like the OJON. I guess if it ain't broke, don't fix it, but the ladies on the board challenge you to try new and creative things and experiment to find what works for you. I may have just been lucky and found my ideal products early in my search? I need to just put my blinders on and work with what I know works for me and stop all this experimenting...this ish is a trap...

Jassy, I will look for those products. Are they similar to OJON? Same type of results?


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 21, 2008)

Okey Dokey. I had to wash those curls out last night because they were really aggravating me. My hair was getting tangled, so i stopped by Sally's to pick up this Stabilizer Plus another person said was good for detangling. So i got home and i prepooed with Cantu Shea Butter, and EVOO, and i diluted it with water, Thanks to God's Grace for telling me to use a conditioner. So i let that sit for about an hour. Then i proceeded to wash. While washing i had to make sure i was touching my own hair!!! It was so soft and silky under the water. I then used the Stabilizer, and let me tell u, i have fallen in love with it. I didn't even have to use conditioner. I just towel dried and applied my leave in. I blow dried and didn't even need to Flat iron, so i didn't. I am going to wait to post pictures since its getting close to the end of this month. But i am loving how my hair felt. I am loving this Stabilizer and i will do this routine every wash.


----------



## Soul♥Flower (Mar 21, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Okey Dokey. I had to wash those curls out last night because they were really aggravating me. My hair was getting tangled, so i stopped by Sally's to pick up this Stabilizer Plus another person said was good for detangling. So i got home and i prepooed with Cantu Shea Butter, and EVOO, and i diluted it with water, Thanks to God's Grace for telling me to use a conditioner. So i let that sit for about an hour. Then i proceeded to wash. While washing i had to make sure i was touching my own hair!!! It was so soft and silky under the water. I then used the Stabilizer, and let me tell u, i have fallen in love with it. I didn't even have to use conditioner. I just towel dried and applied my leave in. I blow dried and didn't even need to Flat iron, so i didn't. I am going to wait to post pictures since its getting close to the end of this month. But i am loving how my hair felt. I am loving this Stabilizer and i will do this routine every wash.



Who makes Stabilizer plus?


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 21, 2008)

Embria said:


> Who makes Stabilizer plus?


 
Its made by French Perm. Its an After Relaxer Conditioner. But a member on here said it was good for detangling. and it really is. I had almost no hair come out when detangling my hair. here is a link:
http://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shopping/product_view.php?itemCode=4D8Q270107KJ1217


----------



## Soul♥Flower (Mar 21, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Its made by French Perm. Its an After Relaxer Conditioner. But a member on here said it was good for detangling. and it really is. I had almost no hair come out when detangling my hair. here is a link:
> http://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shopping/product_view.php?itemCode=4D8Q270107KJ1217



Thanks I might try this.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 22, 2008)

Embria said:


> Thanks I might try this.


 
You're welcome.


----------



## tlstacy (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi everyone - I am back after a little hiatus. I have also fallen prey to the forum madness & I am trying to have some self-control. At this point, I am trying to use some things up before buying more. However, have you guys seen the ovation/mega-tek challenge thread? The ladies have me wanting to buy some eqyss mega-tek rebuilder. I actually almost checked out and then decided I would wait. All accounts seem to believe that it really works with thickness & growth. the challenge goes from March to June so I am trying to wait and see more results before purchasing. I tried the ojon hydrating shampoo & conditioner. It was fine but it wasn't earth shattering for me. I havent tried anything else in the ojon line though. I did try the bioinfusion moisturizing lotion & it makes my hair really soft and silky. 




FindingMe said:


> On another note, I have fallen prey to the forum madness. Everytime I read a thread or something new I want to try it. My latest thing is that I am trying to find something that I like just as much as the OJON line, but less expensive.
> 
> I have been trying several different pre-poo oils and hydrating poo and cons, but I don't think I have come up with anything that I like as much as using all the items in the OJON line exclusively.
> 
> ...


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 22, 2008)

tlstacy said:


> Hi everyone - I am back after a little hiatus. I have also fallen prey to the forum madness & I am trying to have some self-control. At this point, I am trying to use some things up before buying more. However, have you guys seen the ovation/mega-tek challenge thread? The ladies have me wanting to buy some eqyss mega-tek rebuilder. I actually almost checked out and then decided I would wait. All accounts seem to believe that it really works with thickness & growth. the challenge goes from March to June so I am trying to wait and see more results before purchasing. I tried the ojon hydrating shampoo & conditioner. It was fine but it wasn't earth shattering for me. I havent tried anything else in the ojon line though. I did try the bioinfusion moisturizing lotion & it makes my hair really soft and silky.


 
I saw that thread. I would have liked to join, but that stuff is expensive. I may try it out later. It does seem like it is good. And welcome back!!!


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Mar 22, 2008)

hey is there any new crown and glory challenges? i cant find any so for now i am doin my own? can any body help me find them.


----------



## GodsGrace (Mar 22, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Okey Dokey. I had to wash those curls out last night because they were really aggravating me. My hair was getting tangled, so i stopped by Sally's to pick up this Stabilizer Plus another person said was good for detangling. So i got home and i prepooed with Cantu Shea Butter, and EVOO, and i diluted it with water, Thanks to God's Grace for telling me to use a conditioner. So i let that sit for about an hour. Then i proceeded to wash. While washing i had to make sure i was touching my own hair!!! It was so soft and silky under the water. I then used the Stabilizer, and let me tell u, i have fallen in love with it. I didn't even have to use conditioner. I just towel dried and applied my leave in. I blow dried and didn't even need to Flat iron, so i didn't. I am going to wait to post pictures since its getting close to the end of this month. But i am loving how my hair felt. I am loving this Stabilizer and i will do this routine every wash.


 
I'm glad everything worked out okay with your hair Fiya, can't wait for the pics

FM, all I can say is everybody's hair is different, and what may have not worked for others might be heavenly for your hair, so I say continue to use it, at least you're getting your money's worth. I'm a reformed PJ, so I'm trying my bestest to keep my debit card on lockdown

Unique, welcome to the board and jump in, I did a search for the Crown and Glory method and all I came up with was these threads, hope it helps

http://www.growafrohairlong.com/braidreg.html (the actual website)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=124849&highlight=Crown+Glory

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=115&highlight=Crown+Glory


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey FM, I think you should stick with the Ojon line. It may  not be working for others but as long as it is working for you, thats all that matters. The ojon line form what I see is doing quite well, so it must be working for others also. It is pricey but I think your hair is worth it. I know I know, your pocket doesnt want to hear that. Maybe you can balance it out by with some other products, and keep the ones that you absolutly love. As for the Christophe line, I wouldnt say that It is similar to the Ojon. But the shampoo that I used was free of sulfates parabens, fragrences and dye; which I really like. But really, your reggi is good, and your hair looks wonderful, so dont worry about prodects. You must be doing something right.  HTH



FindingMe said:


> Thanks, guys! I just feel like it feels different (and not in a way I particularly like). It's soft enough, but it just was kind of dull. I can't put my finger on quite what's not right about it, though as it looks decent enought to the naked eye...That Keracare High Sheen Glossifier and coconut oil hooked it right on up, though but that tends to weigh my hair down. After I pin curled it last night, it had shine to it today.
> 
> The OJON so far has worked on my hair like *nothing else* and people are always on the board talking about "it ain't nothing but palm oil" and "I can't believe folks pay that much for some palm oil" yada yada yada.  Sometimes I read that stuff and feel like a fool for paying all that $$, so I try to look for other things, but nothing has worked on my hair like the OJON. I guess if it ain't broke, don't fix it, but the ladies on the board challenge you to try new and creative things and experiment to find what works for you. I may have just been lucky and found my ideal products early in my search? I need to just put my blinders on and work with what I know works for me and stop all this experimenting...this ish is a trap...
> 
> Jassy, I will look for those products. Are they similar to OJON? Same type of results?


----------



## pearlfection (Mar 24, 2008)

Decided to put in some Easter hair. LOL! So I dyed my hair jet black on Friday, let air dry and then had my mom braid my hair on Saturday. I sewed in the hair and I have not done this in a while so my arms are sore today. Anywho photos are in my Fotki.link (http://public.fotki.com/pearlfection/weave-a-licious!/) 
I think I'm going to wear weave for at least the next 3 months as a protective style choice.


----------



## Cindyl (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
Happy Easter. Just giving you guys an update, I still have the braids although they are looking pretty bad but I won't take them off unti it's been a month. I have just been co-washing, applying leave-in, applying sulfur mix to scalp and sealing with coconut and castor oil. I apply sulfur mixture every other day to my scalp.


----------



## KLomax (Mar 24, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Okey Dokey. I had to wash those curls out last night because they were really aggravating me. My hair was getting tangled, so i stopped by Sally's to pick up this Stabilizer Plus another person said was good for detangling. So i got home and i prepooed with Cantu Shea Butter, and EVOO, and i diluted it with water, Thanks to God's Grace for telling me to use a conditioner. So i let that sit for about an hour. Then i proceeded to wash. While washing i had to make sure i was touching my own hair!!! It was so soft and silky under the water. I then used the Stabilizer, and let me tell u, i have fallen in love with it. I didn't even have to use conditioner. I just towel dried and applied my leave in. I blow dried and didn't even need to Flat iron, so i didn't. I am going to wait to post pictures since its getting close to the end of this month. But i am loving how my hair felt. I am loving this Stabilizer and i will do this routine every wash.


 
Fiya,

I used about 1/2c Stabilizer Plus  mixed w/1 c Elasta QP Intense on my DD'S (4a- 4b) natural hair after prepoo & clarifying ( I know I know erplexed I fell asleep). But her hair was so soft & moisturized. Not a tangle to be found !!!!That comb went through her hair like butta. Go figure her regi is just falling in place and I'm buying & trying er'thang.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 24, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Fiya,
> 
> I used about 1/2c Stabilizer Plus mixed w/1 c Elasta QP Intense on my DD'S (4a- 4b) natural hair after prepoo & clarifying ( I know I know erplexed I fell asleep). But her hair was so soft & moisturized. Not a tangle to be found !!!!That comb went through her hair like butta. Go figure her regi is just falling in place and I'm buying & trying er'thang.


 

 I'm so glad that worked for u. I really love that stuff. My mom used it and she said she had less tangles. I applied it to my sister's natural, thick, APL hair yesterday and i have never had an easier time detangling it. I was gonna post pics but with my luck i left my cam at home, so i'll post those when i post mine. But the Stabilizer is definitely a keeper for me.


----------



## KLomax (Mar 24, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> I'm so glad that worked for u. I really love that stuff. My mom used it and she said she had less tangles. I applied it to my sister's natural, thick, APL hair yesterday and i have never had an easier time detangling it. I was gonna post pics but with my luck i left my cam at home, so i'll post those when i post mine. But the Stabilizer is definitely a keeper for me.


 
Girl I should get Mommy demerits for this  ....but I was just using it up.  I bought that Stabilizer Plus over 5 years ago. Some shelf life huh.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 24, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Girl I should get Mommy demerits for this ....but I was just using it up. I bought that Stabilizer Plus over 5 years ago. Some shelf life huh.


 
lol, don't feel bad. I've had products i waited so long to use and when i finally did, i fell in love. I'm just glad i found out about it because i tend to lose quite a bit when i detangle. And it made my roots just as straight as they wanted to be  too,lol.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Mar 24, 2008)

[Looks pretty


quote=pearlfection;4079233]Decided to put in some Easter hair. LOL! So I dyed my hair jet black on Friday, let air dry and then had my mom braid my hair on Saturday. I sewed in the hair and I have not done this in a while so my arms are sore today. Anywho photos are in my Fotki.link (http://public.fotki.com/pearlfection/weave-a-licious!/) 
I think I'm going to wear weave for at least the next 3 months as a protective style choice.[/quote]


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 26, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Okey Dokey. I had to wash those curls out last night because they were really aggravating me. My hair was getting tangled, so i stopped by Sally's to pick up this Stabilizer Plus another person said was good for detangling. So i got home and i prepooed with Cantu Shea Butter, and EVOO, and i diluted it with water, Thanks to God's Grace for telling me to use a conditioner. So i let that sit for about an hour. Then i proceeded to wash. While washing i had to make sure i was touching my own hair!!! It was so soft and silky under the water. I then used the Stabilizer, and let me tell u, i have fallen in love with it. I didn't even have to use conditioner. I just towel dried and applied my leave in. I blow dried and didn't even need to Flat iron, so i didn't. I am going to wait to post pictures since its getting close to the end of this month. But i am loving how my hair felt. I am loving this Stabilizer and i will do this routine every wash.


 
ETA:
duplicate post..ne'ermind...


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 26, 2008)

tlstacy said:


> Hi everyone - I am back after a little hiatus. I have also fallen prey to the forum madness & I am trying to have some self-control. At this point, I am trying to use some things up before buying more. However, have you guys seen the ovation/mega-tek challenge thread? The ladies have me wanting to buy some eqyss mega-tek rebuilder. I actually almost checked out and then decided I would wait. All accounts seem to believe that it really works with thickness & growth. the challenge goes from March to June so I am trying to wait and see more results before purchasing. I* tried the ojon hydrating shampoo & conditioner. It was fine but it wasn't earth shattering for me. I havent tried anything else in the ojon line though. *I did try the bioinfusion moisturizing lotion & it makes my hair really soft and silky.


 

Did you pre-poo with the Restorative treatment?  The line is NOTHING without that step!  I agree, the shampoo and conditioner are OK, but when I use it in conjunction with the Restorative Treamtnet, it just all comes together.  That stuff is the ish for folks with thirsty hair!!


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 26, 2008)

mshottienelson said:


> [Looks pretty
> 
> 
> quote=pearlfection;4079233]Decided to put in some Easter hair. LOL! So I dyed my hair jet black on Friday, let air dry and then had my mom braid my hair on Saturday. I sewed in the hair and I have not done this in a while so my arms are sore today. Anywho photos are in my Fotki.link (http://public.fotki.com/pearlfection/weave-a-licious!/)
> I think I'm going to wear weave for at least the next 3 months as a protective style choice.


[/quote]

*where's the weave?!?!?!*  I SWEAR that looks like your hair!  GREAT job!  I would wear a weave, too if mine came out like that!!!


----------



## neyhla (Mar 26, 2008)

hi there,
is it too late to join?
I m on shoulder lenght and my dream is to be at APL with thick hair !
I would like to share with you my progress ! 
is it too late


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 26, 2008)

Love love love the hair girl, You did it yourself!? Great job! i can't even tell its a weave!


pearlfection said:


> Decided to put in some Easter hair. LOL! So I dyed my hair jet black on Friday, let air dry and then had my mom braid my hair on Saturday. I sewed in the hair and I have not done this in a while so my arms are sore today. Anywho photos are in my Fotki.link (http://public.fotki.com/pearlfection/weave-a-licious!/)
> I think I'm going to wear weave for at least the next 3 months as a protective style choice.


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 26, 2008)

ITA with FM, the restorative hair treatment is the base of the whole line. If you try anything try this. Its the only item in the line that I will be keeping. I am taking sulfate shampoos out of my reggi as soon as I finish up all my product. 



tlstacy said:


> Hi everyone - I am back after a little hiatus. I have also fallen prey to the forum madness & I am trying to have some self-control. At this point, I am trying to use some things up before buying more. However, have you guys seen the ovation/mega-tek challenge thread? The ladies have me wanting to buy some eqyss mega-tek rebuilder. I actually almost checked out and then decided I would wait. All accounts seem to believe that it really works with thickness & growth. the challenge goes from March to June so I am trying to wait and see more results before purchasing. *I tried the ojon hydrating shampoo & conditioner. It was fine but it wasn't earth shattering for me. *I havent tried anything else in the ojon line though. I did try the bioinfusion moisturizing lotion & it makes my hair really soft and silky.


----------



## GodsGrace (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey peoples, sorry to be MIA, I'm gonna be in and out mostly cause this working and studying thing is no joke, I had forgotten what it was likeerplexed, but I will try to check in and give an update when I can.

I didn't try to spiral rods after all cause I had an interview and I didn't want to take the chance if they came out crazy, so I just blowdried and flat ironed. I made the mistake of prepooing with Coconut milk and EVOO this time No good, it was a tangled, dry mess, think hay with milk. So I had to break out my emergency never fail conditioner-ORS replenishing pak combined with EVOO (I put this in everthing), worked like a charm. So I think I'm gonna leave the coconut milk to the cooking from now on.

Pearlfection, your hair, (you bought it so it is yours) looks :wow:. I would never have guessed. You should be butt length in no time!

Note to self...find Stabilizer


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 26, 2008)

mshottienelson said:


> [Looks pretty
> 
> 
> quote=pearlfection;4079233]Decided to put in some Easter hair. LOL! So I dyed my hair jet black on Friday, let air dry and then had my mom braid my hair on Saturday. I sewed in the hair and I have not done this in a while so my arms are sore today. Anywho photos are in my Fotki.link (http://public.fotki.com/pearlfection/weave-a-licious!/)
> I think I'm going to wear weave for at least the next 3 months as a protective style choice.


[/quote]

Absolutely gorgeous girl!!!! I love it. It looks so natural. Now i'm really wanting a weave.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 26, 2008)

laatysha said:


> hi there,
> is it too late to join?
> I m on shoulder lenght and my dream is to be at APL with thick hair !
> I would like to share with you my progress !
> is it too late


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 26, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


>


 
yep!  welcome, laatysha!


----------



## GodsGrace (Mar 27, 2008)

laatysha said:


> hi there,
> is it too late to join?
> I m on shoulder lenght and my dream is to be at APL with thick hair !
> I would like to share with you my progress !
> is it too late


 

WELCOME LAATYSHA!


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Mar 27, 2008)

laatysha said:


> hi there,
> is it too late to join?
> I m on shoulder lenght and my dream is to be at APL with thick hair !
> I would like to share with you my progress !
> is it too late


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 27, 2008)

WELCOME !!​


laatysha said:


> hi there,
> is it too late to join?
> I m on shoulder lenght and my dream is to be at APL with thick hair !
> I would like to share with you my progress !
> is it too late


----------



## pr3tty (Mar 27, 2008)

I am suppose to be packing and cleaning but yet I cant stay away. I might have 2 pack the computer first


----------



## Cindyl (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi ladies, I have a problem. I cut my hair about a month ago because I had so many split ends. I started sealing my ends and really taking care of my hair. I got my hair braided and it is now approaching a month since. I undid one of the braids and now I see spilt ends again. I used the right type of hair shears and they were new!!! While my hair was braided I pre-poo, cowash,deep conditioned, sealed my ends and kept my hair moisturized, but I still see split ends . I am seriously discouraged, I feel like I keep hitting a brick wall. Does anyone have any suggestions!!!


----------



## GodsGrace (Mar 28, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I am suppose to be packing and cleaning but yet I cant stay away. I might have 2 pack the computer first


 
Uh uh, get your butt off that computer and go pack, I know its hard but if you don't do it you'll be  cause you forgot something.
Don't make us !


----------



## GodsGrace (Mar 28, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> Hi ladies, I have a problem. I cut my hair about a month ago because I had so many split ends. I started sealing my ends and really taking care of my hair. I got my hair braided and it is now approaching a month since. I undid one of the braids and now I see spilt ends again. I used the right type of hair shears and they were new!!! While my hair was braided I pre-poo, cowash,deep conditioned, sealed my ends and kept my hair moisturized, but I still see split ends . I am seriously discouraged, I feel like I keep hitting a brick wall. Does anyone have any suggestions!!!


 
I know how you feel Cindyl, but just remember that you can't get rid of EVERY split end. I used to worry about that all the time and it drove me crazy, then I realized that as long as I was taking care of my hair (which you did) it will eventually get better. Now I know as a matter of fact, I have split ends but I do  my best to keep my hair moisturized and trimmed every so often and I still see split ends sometimes. So don't beat yourself up, you're doing a great job taking care of it, there will always be something, whether its a split end or a broken hair or knots or whatever the case maybe.
So my suggestion (which isn't really a suggestion) is to continue doing what you're doing which is taking care of your hair and don't agonize over it, the less stressed you are the better HTH


----------



## Cindyl (Mar 28, 2008)

GodsGrace said:


> I know how you feel Cindyl, but just remember that you can't get rid of EVERY split end. I used to worry about that all the time and it drove me crazy, then I realized that as long as I was taking care of my hair (which you did) it will eventually get better. Now I know as a matter of fact, I have split ends but I do my best to keep my hair moisturized and trimmed every so often and I still see split ends sometimes. So don't beat yourself up, you're doing a great job taking care of it, there will always be something, whether its a split end or a broken hair or knots or whatever the case maybe.
> So my suggestion (which isn't really a suggestion) is to continue doing what you're doing which is taking care of your hair and don't agonize over it, the less stressed you are the better HTH


 
Thank You so much GodsGrace, I am glad that you said that because I was seriously thinking about completely cuting all of my hair off and starting from scratch. I will try not to worry about it. Thank You so very agian!!!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 28, 2008)

Aww, i hope things get better Cindyl. split ends irk me sometimes, but they still come no matter what. Just continue moisturizing and they should be okay. And maybe its just time for your hair to start over. what i mean is that  every 6 years or so our hair has to regrow and the old hair sheds, so maybe thats where some of your split ends are coming from.


----------



## GodsGrace (Mar 28, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> Thank You so much GodsGrace, I am glad that you said that because I was seriously thinking about completely cuting all of my hair off and starting from scratch. I will try not to worry about it. Thank You so very agian!!!!


 
You're welcome sweetie, that's what we're here for, if we didn't support each other we'd all be walking round with no hair starting from scratch I have felt like that many a time, but you just got to do your best and keep truckin. I know my hair's not at its best so I try to do better every time. It's the dedication and encouragement of the ladies on this forum (and the grace of God) that keeps me from doin a Sinead O'Connor. So hang in there, we're all in it together!

Now just pray for me and this flexirod set this weekend y'all, I'm scurred!erplexed But the good news is I finally get to go to the beauty supply store (which-is-about-100-towns-away-but-I-don't-care) to get some much needed S-curl-thank you Lord!)


----------



## Cindyl (Mar 28, 2008)

GodsGrace said:


> You're welcome sweetie, that's what we're here for, if we didn't support each other we'd all be walking round with no hair starting from scratch I have felt like that many a time, but you just got to do your best and keep truckin. I know my hair's not at its best so I try to do better every time. It's the dedication and encouragement of the ladies on this forum (and the grace of God) that keeps me from doin a Sinead O'Connor. So hang in there, we're all in it together!
> 
> Now just pray for me and this flexirod set this weekend y'all, I'm scurred!erplexed But the good news is I finally get to go to the beauty supply store (which-is-about-100-towns-away-but-I-don't-care) to get some much needed S-curl-thank you Lord!)


 
Well, GOOD LUCK, and I know that it will come out looking great!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank You again.


----------



## Cindyl (Mar 28, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Aww, i hope things get better Cindyl. split ends irk me sometimes, but they still come no matter what. Just continue moisturizing and they should be okay. And maybe its just time for your hair to start over. what i mean is that every 6 years or so our hair has to regrow and the old hair sheds, so maybe thats where some of your split ends are coming from.


 
Yeah they irk me too!!!! I will keep doing what I am doing and God willing things work out for the best. Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Mar 28, 2008)

Can I still be added? I'm like two months late though.


----------



## GodsGrace (Mar 29, 2008)

Keshieshimmer said:


> Can I still be added? I'm like two months late though.


 
Better late than never Keshieshimmer!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 29, 2008)

Keshieshimmer said:


> Can I still be added? I'm like two months late though.


 
:welcome3:


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Mar 29, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> Hi ladies, I have a problem. I cut my hair about a month ago because I had so many split ends. I started sealing my ends and really taking care of my hair. I got my hair braided and it is now approaching a month since. I undid one of the braids and now I see spilt ends again. I used the right type of hair shears and they were new!!! While my hair was braided I pre-poo, cowash,deep conditioned, sealed my ends and kept my hair moisturized, but I still see split ends . I am seriously discouraged, I feel like I keep hitting a brick wall. Does anyone have any suggestions!!!



Don't give up. Just keep up the good work you are already doing. It will get better. Don't let minor setbacks get your down.


----------



## cutenaynay (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes I'm in too!I'm a newbie and need all the information I need!


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Mar 29, 2008)

You guys I just wanted to share my latest pic on my fotki. I think I've got a little growth going on. Maybe due to the Ovation cell therapy? But I started on 3/20. Maybe the vits and ORS hair mayo.... I don't know but I can definitely tell it's thicker and a bit longer. The pic doesn't really do any justice. Sucky camera phone.


----------



## Cindyl (Mar 29, 2008)

mshottienelson said:


> Don't give up. Just keep up the good work you are already doing. It will get better. Don't let minor setbacks get your down.


 
Thank You for the words of encouragement and support, I truly appreciate it!!!!!!!


----------



## Cindyl (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello Ladies,
I have been thinking about getting a sewin weave in May.  I've been looking at other threads concerning how to take care of my hair and how long I should leave it in. I think that it might be a good idea. I was thinking about leaving it in for about 6-8 weeks. If anyone has any suggestions they'd like to share, they would be truly appreciated.


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 30, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I have been thinking about getting a sewin weave in May.  I've been looking at other threads concerning how to take care of my hair and how long I should leave it in. I think that it might be a good idea. I was thinking about leaving it in for about 6-8 weeks. If anyone has any suggestions they'd like to share, they would be truly appreciated.



Hi Cindy!

It definitely helps to not get the hair braided too tightly, and having a moisturizing hair spray (esp. mixed with a little tea tree oil) can combat the itchies and keep the hair soft.


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 30, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I am suppose to be packing and cleaning but yet I cant stay away. I might have 2 pack the computer first




Good luck with your move, and get back to work, missy!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 30, 2008)

cutenaynay said:


> Yes I'm in too!I'm a newbie and need all the information I need!


 

Welcome Nay Nay!!!


----------



## GodsGrace (Mar 30, 2008)

mshottienelson said:


> You guys I just wanted to share my latest pic on my fotki. I think I've got a little growth going on. Maybe due to the Ovation cell therapy? But I started on 3/20. Maybe the vits and ORS hair mayo.... I don't know but I can definitely tell it's thicker and a bit longer. The pic doesn't really do any justice. Sucky camera phone.


 
MsHottie you have definitely got some growth going on, so whatever is working for you, keep doing it. Nice new growth too!

Welcome Nay Nay!

Cindyl I don't have any suggestions as I've never had a sew in weave (I'm still tryin to deal with the hair I got) But as long as you take extra special care of your hair underneath you should be fine. I would love to get some braids, but I'm on a Regrow-your-edges mission so I'ma take a break from that for now.

But speaking of braids, Jassy dearest, what kind of hair do you use to braid your hair? I get so overwhelmed when I'm in a hair store I never know what type to get


----------



## graCeful_89 (Apr 1, 2008)

Okay ladies, I'll be off hiatus tomorrow. It was just getting way too cold for my hair but now that the sun is starting to shine, I will be removing the sew-in that I have tonight. GROWTH PICS WILL BE POSTED TONIGHT!


----------



## Jassy28 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello ladies, sorry I have not posted in a bit, I have been pretty busy. Anyway, I have an update. I went to the salon on Sat. for a treatment, and you wont believe what happened. I almost died in that chair, but I got it cut . I dont know what came over me, it all happened so quicklyerplexed. At first I was scared, upset and everything else, but now I accually like it. I really think it was the best. I have been so insecure about the condition of my hair and cutting it has boosted my confidence. Also, my hair is so healthy now. I dont have any breakage, and it feels so much stronger. At first I thought of it as a set back, but now I think its just a better begining. However, my hair did grow, but it was extreamly uneven from all the breakage I had. So please check it out and let me now what you think. Thanks so much!


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome Nay Nay 

I missed u ladies.... My house is a mess from with all the boxes but im taking a break... DH thinks Im so lazy but im jus tired. Ive been treating my hair so badly not washing and its soooo dry. I washed last night with castor oil and breaks over mixed with my Keracare and my hair feels soft and smells .


----------



## GodsGrace (Apr 1, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Hello ladies, sorry I have not posted in a bit, I have been pretty busy. Anyway, I have an update. I went to the salon on Sat. for a treatment, and you wont believe what happened. I almost died in that chair, but I got it cut . I dont know what came over me, it all happened so quicklyerplexed. At first I was scared, upset and everything else, but now I accually like it. I really think it was the best. I have been so insecure about the condition of my hair and cutting it has boosted my confidence. Also, my hair is so healthy now. I dont have any breakage, and it feels so much stronger. At first I thought of it as a set back, but now I think its just a better begining. However, my hair did grow, but it was extreamly uneven from all the breakage I had. So please check it out and let me now what you think. Thanks so much!


 
Wow, I love it Jas, it looks so beautiful and healthy, I remember when I cut my hair to that length and it looked that healthy (not so sure about now) But I do know how you feel, my hair is uneven allover as well and I have a lot of broken off strands but before I go that route again, I'm going to see if I can repair the damage as best I could and see how it goes from there. It's hair and it'll grow back is what I always say. But your cut looks really really really good on you. I'm not upset, I'm jealous, but really happy for you


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 1, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Hello ladies, sorry I have not posted in a bit, I have been pretty busy. Anyway, I have an update. I went to the salon on Sat. for a treatment, and you wont believe what happened. I almost died in that chair, but I got it cut . I dont know what came over me, it all happened so quicklyerplexed. At first I was scared, upset and everything else, but now I accually like it. I really think it was the best. I have been so insecure about the condition of my hair and cutting it has boosted my confidence. Also, my hair is so healthy now. I dont have any breakage, and it feels so much stronger. At first I thought of it as a set back, but now I think its just a better begining. However, my hair did grow, but it was extreamly uneven from all the breakage I had. So please check it out and let me now what you think. Thanks so much!


 

Girl I love the cut... You are working it


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 1, 2008)

graCeful_89 said:


> Okay ladies, I'll be off hiatus tomorrow. It was just getting way too cold for my hair but now that the sun is starting to shine, I will be removing the sew-in that I have tonight. GROWTH PICS WILL BE POSTED TONIGHT!


 
I will be waiting


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 1, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I have been thinking about getting a sewin weave in May. I've been looking at other threads concerning how to take care of my hair and how long I should leave it in. I think that it might be a good idea. I was thinking about leaving it in for about 6-8 weeks. If anyone has any suggestions they'd like to share, they would be truly appreciated.


 
I think 6 weeks is good. Keep it clean and jus dont 4 get about ur hair under the weave. Maybe you should try BT or oils or something while its under there.


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 1, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Good luck with your move, and get back to work, missy!


 
Thanx girlIve trying its soo much work thou.... I hate it


----------



## Cindyl (Apr 1, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I think 6 weeks is good. Keep it clean and jus dont 4 get about ur hair under the weave. Maybe you should try BT or oils or something while its under there.


 
Thanks for the advice pr3tty, good luck with the move hope everything works out.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Apr 1, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Hello ladies, sorry I have not posted in a bit, I have been pretty busy. Anyway, I have an update. I went to the salon on Sat. for a treatment, and you wont believe what happened. I almost died in that chair, but I got it cut . I dont know what came over me, it all happened so quicklyerplexed. At first I was scared, upset and everything else, but now I accually like it. I really think it was the best. I have been so insecure about the condition of my hair and cutting it has boosted my confidence. Also, my hair is so healthy now. I dont have any breakage, and it feels so much stronger. At first I thought of it as a set back, but now I think its just a better begining. However, my hair did grow, but it was extreamly uneven from all the breakage I had. So please check it out and let me now what you think. Thanks so much!


 
Love it!!! It's beautiful and no, it's not a setback. You did the right thing.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Apr 1, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I think 6 weeks is good. Keep it clean and jus dont 4 get about ur hair under the weave. Maybe you should try BT or oils or something while its under there.


 

...yeah...  what she said. ITA re the BT. I've been thinking of getting braids but Ima stick to the OCT challenge.


----------



## Cindyl (Apr 1, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Hi Cindy!
> 
> It definitely helps to not get the hair braided too tightly, and having a moisturizing hair spray (esp. mixed with a little tea tree oil) can combat the itchies and keep the hair soft.


 
Thanks for the advice Galadriel, I am rethinking the whole sewin thing because if I want it done right, it is going to be very expensive and I am on a tight budget with school and all so I think that I may just get some micros. I am going to use a moisturizing spray with tea tree oil mixed in like you suggested. Thanks again


----------



## MissTical (Apr 1, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Hello ladies, sorry I have not posted in a bit, I have been pretty busy. Anyway, I have an update. I went to the salon on Sat. for a treatment, and you wont believe what happened. I almost died in that chair, but I got it cut .


 

Jassy your hair is too cute... it screams shine and health!!!!


----------



## MissTical (Apr 1, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Welcome Nay Nay
> 
> I missed u ladies.... My house is a mess from with all the boxes but im taking a break... DH thinks Im so lazy but im jus tired. Ive been treating my hair so badly not washing and its soooo dry. I washed last night with castor oil and breaks over mixed with my Keracare and my hair feels soft and smells .


 

Hey Pr3tty, I just completed a move as well... at least getting erverything from the old spot to the new one; now I have to finish getting situated.  Anywho congrats on your new spot and I think that I will wash my hair because I have not/ and have unintentionally neglected it in 2 weeks. Okay 2 1/2 weeks .  Ladies I seriously need some encouragement, and I will post some updated pics tomorrow... I'm almost afraid of the damage I may have caused my tresses.


----------



## blackbeauty10 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi ladies, im a newbie....i joined some of the other threads, but i like the vibe you guys got going on here....i like the feedback and the tips...you guys are great and i will love to be a part...My goal is AP length by nov/dec 2008 and im trying the Relaxer stretching....Lately my hair has been shedding like crazy...im suprised i have any left...lol....I got a cut in early march and my last relaxer was Feb 24 so im READY!!! Im excited....i've learned so much from the site..  I will post more pics as soon as I wash my hair...i will also post a regimen....as soon as i come up with one....has anyone heard of nu expressions products and also Joyce Williams hairfood...my sorority sister has tremendous growth like 6 inches with these products in the last year....


----------



## Jassy28 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey Cindyl! The weave sounds like a good idea. Try to find hair that is easy to blend with your natural hair. You dont want to damage the hair that is not in the weave.
Oh if you choose to get micros be carefull, I find that my edges become very weak. Also, I know how tight the budget can be with school, Im in the same boat. The briads that I did the other week are a real money saver. I did it my self in a few hrs and and it only takes 3-4 packs of hair. I use synthetic, because it is cheap and I dont leave it in long. HTH



Cindyl said:


> Thanks for the advice pr3tty, good luck with the move hope everything works out.


----------



## Jassy28 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome Blackbeauty10!​


blackbeauty10 said:


> Hi ladies, im a newbie....i joined some of the other threads, but i like the vibe you guys got going on here....i like the feedback and the tips...you guys are great and i will love to be a part...My goal is AP length by nov/dec 2008 and im trying the Relaxer stretching....Lately my hair has been shedding like crazy...im suprised i have any left...lol....I got a cut in early march and my last relaxer was Feb 24 so im READY!!! Im excited....i've learned so much from the site.. I will post more pics as soon as I wash my hair...i will also post a regimen....as soon as i come up with one....has anyone heard of nu expressions products and also Joyce Williams hairfood...my sorority sister has tremendous growth like 6 inches with these products in the last year....


----------



## Jassy28 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanx ladies for the kind words! HHG


----------



## blackbeauty10 (Apr 1, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Welcome Blackbeauty10!​


Thanks for the warm welcome Jassy28.....Im excited!!!!!!


----------



## MissTical (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome BlackBeauty10


----------



## KLomax (Apr 1, 2008)

blackbeauty10 said:


> Hi ladies, im a newbie....i joined some of the other threads, but i like the vibe you guys got going on here....i like the feedback and the tips...you guys are great and i will love to be a part...My goal is AP length by nov/dec 2008 and im trying the Relaxer stretching....Lately my hair has been shedding like crazy...im suprised i have any left...lol....I got a cut in early march and my last relaxer was Feb 24 so im READY!!! Im excited....i've learned so much from the site.. I will post more pics as soon as I wash my hair...i will also post a regimen....as soon as i come up with one....has anyone heard of nu expressions products and also Joyce Williams hairfood...my sorority sister has tremendous growth like 6 inches with these products in the last year....


 
Welcome​


----------



## blackbeauty10 (Apr 1, 2008)

AWW!!!! You guys are sweet......thanks for the welcomes


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 1, 2008)

blackbeauty10 said:


> Hi ladies, im a newbie....i joined some of the other threads, but i like the vibe you guys got going on here....i like the feedback and the tips...you guys are great and i will love to be a part...My goal is AP length by nov/dec 2008 and im trying the Relaxer stretching....Lately my hair has been shedding like crazy...im suprised i have any left...lol....I got a cut in early march and my last relaxer was Feb 24 so im READY!!! Im excited....i've learned so much from the site.. I will post more pics as soon as I wash my hair...i will also post a regimen....as soon as i come up with one....has anyone heard of nu expressions products and also Joyce Williams hairfood...my sorority sister has tremendous growth like 6 inches with these products in the last year....


 

:welcome3: to Black Beauty!!!!


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 1, 2008)

MissTical said:


> Hey Pr3tty, I just completed a move as well... at least getting erverything from the old spot to the new one; now I have to finish getting situated. Anywho congrats on your new spot and I think that I will wash my hair because I have not/ and have unintentionally neglected it in 2 weeks. Okay 2 1/2 weeks . Ladies I seriously need some encouragement, and I will post some updated pics tomorrow... I'm almost afraid of the damage I may have caused my tresses.


 
Yea same here my old place is empty and clean but my new place is packed and its sooo much I dont know where to start.


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome Blackbeauty


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 1, 2008)

lol, i went a little picture crazy and decided to share with you. the first set are of my sister. she talked me into flat ironing her thick, natural, APL hair. And lol, let me tell you, it seemed to have taken forever. But i liked the end result.
















These are of my air dried rollerset. I decided to try one out and see how it went. Now, i'm thinking its gonna be puffy because i used no heat, but it turned out really nice.









this is a random picture of my new growth. I'm only 2 weeks post so i think this is a good amount. I'm not relaxing until my bday(april 28th) though. So i'll be able to post a length shot then. 





lol, it was less pics than i thought.


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 1, 2008)

Ladies dont 4 get its check in time. Its the first place ur pic in the thread It does not matter if its out in a weave we just wanna see whats going on. Plz have this by this weekend. I cant wait to see pics


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 1, 2008)

Fiya both heads looks very nice.. I like the rollerset its cute


----------



## Cindyl (Apr 1, 2008)

My hair still looks the same. I re-did the braids in the same exact way to save time and energy. I plan on leaving them on until I get done with finals and this semester which will be April 30th. After that I am going to get my hair braided with Micros and leave that for about 6 weeks. I have been co washing with V05, deep conditioning with ORS Packets, using LTR leave-in conditioner, oiling scalp with sulfur mixture, sealing ends with a mixture of Castor oil and coconut oil, and using a moisturizing spritz a mixture of coconut oil, water, and infusium moisture leave-in. I co-wash 2-3x a week, deep condition 1x week, oil scalp every other day, and use the moisturizing spritz 2-3 daily.


----------



## KLomax (Apr 2, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> lol, i went a little picture crazy and decided to share with you. the first set are of my sister. she talked me into flat ironing her thick, natural, APL hair. And lol, let me tell you, it seemed to have taken forever. But i liked the end result.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good job Fiya!!!  :waytogo:How long did it take your roller set to dry?


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 2, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Good job Fiya!!! :waytogo:How long did it take your roller set to dry?


 

Hey klo!!! I actually was up pretty late Friday night so i didn't lay down until 3 am and got up at 10. I took them out around noon. So from 3 to 12. which isn't too bad because my hair takes forever to dry completely. I just slept and let them dry.


----------



## raloftin (Apr 2, 2008)

BlackBeauty10 your hair is gorgeous.I wouldnt have thought you had hair troubles by the looks of your Fotki pics.You'll be at your goal in no time 

Rai


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Apr 2, 2008)

Weclome blackbeauty10!

Fiya... love the hair- both yours and yours sis!

I already have new pics up on my fotki!!! I have curlformers!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 2, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Thanx ladies for the kind words! HHG


 
Hey, girlie!  LOVE the chop and I left you some comments in your FOTKI!  

WELCOME to the new ladies!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 2, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Good job Fiya!!! :waytogo:How long did it take your roller set to dry?


 
DITTO on the rollerset, FIYA!!!  Girl, you couldn't have had smoother curls at a salon!  True. 

 (And kudos for flat ironing your sis' hair!  whew, my forehead is over here sweating just thinking 'bout it! )


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 2, 2008)

blackbeauty10 said:


> Hi ladies, im a newbie....i joined some of the other threads, but i like the vibe you guys got going on here....i like the feedback and the tips...you guys are great and i will love to be a part...My goal is AP length by nov/dec 2008 and im trying the Relaxer stretching....Lately my hair has been shedding like crazy...im suprised i have any left...lol....I got a cut in early march and my last relaxer was Feb 24 so im READY!!! Im excited....i've learned so much from the site.. I will post more pics as soon as I wash my hair...i will also post a regimen....as soon as i come up with one....has anyone heard of nu expressions products and also Joyce Williams hairfood...my sorority sister has tremendous growth like 6 inches with these products in the last year....


 
Again, welcome!  I tried to visti your FOTKI, but the site was down.  I'll try again later!

ETA:  I looked and your hair is BEAUTIFUL!  YOu have your FOTKI set, though, so folks can't add comments.  I wanted tot leave you a coupla kudos...


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 2, 2008)

mshottienelson said:


> Weclome blackbeauty10!
> 
> Fiya... love the hair- both yours and yours sis!
> 
> I already have new pics up on my fotki!!! I have curlformers!


 
...like I need another person to sway me into getting these doggone curlformers...erplexed

*BUT*, ...Your hair looks nice!  How long did it take to dry?  Was it significantly less time than a reg rollerset like folks are reporting?  (that alone's making me want to get them for the summer


----------



## blackbeauty10 (Apr 2, 2008)

raloftin said:


> BlackBeauty10 your hair is gorgeous.I wouldnt have thought you had hair troubles by the looks of your Fotki pics.You'll be at your goal in no time
> 
> Rai


Thanks Raloftin, but yes girl I am having so much shedding....i mean in the handfuls and its thinning in the middle...I moved to Houston about a year and a half ago and its been shedding since then...The water here sucks, its so harsh on your hair.....the usual wash once a week and deep conditioning I been doing for years is not helping anymore......Ive came to a STANDSTILL. :-(...


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello Everyone, Just joined today after spying for m onths! LOL I know its probably toolate for this challenge but when are we starting a new one??


----------



## MissTical (Apr 2, 2008)

eroberson said:


> Hello Everyone, Just joined today after spying for m onths! LOL I know its probably toolate for this challenge but when are we starting a new one??


 
Hey eroberson , This thread has been an "each one teach one" type.  So welcome lady


----------



## MissTical (Apr 2, 2008)

Blackbeauty10 your hair is beautiful!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 2, 2008)

blackbeauty10 said:


> Thanks Raloftin, but yes girl I am having so much shedding....i mean in the handfuls and its thinning in the middle...I moved to Houston about a year and a half ago and its been shedding since then...The water here sucks, its so harsh on your hair.....the usual wash once a week and deep conditioning I been doing for years is not helping anymore......Ive came to a STANDSTILL. :-(...


 
Girl, I'm in Austin, and you are right, the water here in TX is SO hard.  I had to scrape scale off the dishwasher yesterday as it was getting krusty...  That's been my main issue with doing my hair at home, the hard water...


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 2, 2008)

Ladies, here's my progress pics for April...

I just relaxed:

1-week prior:

Clarify and chelate with ORS Aloe and Uplifting Shampoo
DC with ORS+2 tsp EVOO
Relaxer:

Relax with Silk Elements Mild + 2 tbsp EVOO
Rinse thoroughly
BioInfusion Olive Oil DC Treatment + Silk Elements Mega Silk 
(5 min under heat)
Neutralize w/ Silk Elements Neutralizing Shampoo
(2x, let sit on hair for 5 min, shampoo down, low manipulation of hair)
Color Showers in Champagne
(15 min under heat, 30 min outside of heat cap)
Silk Elements Luxury Moisturizing Conditioner (15 min under heat)
Rinse well, final rinse 1 gal distilled/filtered water
Set/Style
1-week post:

Aphogee Shampoo & 2 min reconstructor
Silk Elements Mega Silk + BioInfusion Olive Oil DC Treatment+ 2 tsp EVOO (5 min under heat cap)
My hair came out flowy-dowey! LOVES IT!! I got about an inch in length I believe, so I am on track for my goal of BSL by the end of the year!!

Pics below (click to enlarge)


----------



## MissTical (Apr 2, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Girl, I'm in Austin, and you are right, the water here in TX is SO hard. I had to scrape scale off the dishwasher yesterday as it was getting krusty... That's been my main issue with doing my hair at home, the hard water...


 
Hey FindingMe I'm in San Antonio and the water here is awful as well.  I just moved a few days ago from an apartment to a house and I have a water softener so I really hope that helps.  Anywho hard water or not lady... your hair is banging!!!!!!:trampolin


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks FM and Mshottie!!!!!!!! I appreciate that alot. 

@ FM, it took about 7 hours, give or take. I just let it dry while i slept and when i woke up, took the rollers out and they were dry. I was surprised myself at how nice they turned out. I will continue this, it'll keep me away from the flatiron every week.

@ MsHottie, i didn't even use curlformers, I used regular magnetic rollers with the snap on thingie. 


And :welcome3: Eroberson!!!!


----------



## Jassy28 (Apr 2, 2008)

Fiya, your hair looks great, good job. How did you sleep in the rollers? Were they the hard ones?  I tried it once and had to get up and take those bad boys out! lol. 


fiya'slovechild said:


> Hey klo!!! I actually was up pretty late Friday night so i didn't lay down until 3 am and got up at 10. I took them out around noon. So from 3 to 12. which isn't too bad because my hair takes forever to dry completely. I just slept and let them dry.


----------



## MissTical (Apr 2, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> lol, i went a little picture crazy and decided to share with you. the first set are of my sister. she talked me into flat ironing her thick, natural, APL hair. And lol, let me tell you, it seemed to have taken forever. But i liked the end result.
> lol, it was less pics than i thought.


 
You and your sister have beautiful hair.  Your curls are perfect!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 2, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Fiya, your hair looks great, good job. How did you sleep in the rollers? Were they the hard ones? I tried it once and had to get up and take those bad boys out! lol.


 

Yeah, they were. I Used the Green Magnetic rollers with the snap on. They didn't bother me. I just slept downward. But, u can use flexirods. they are soft and u won't have trouble sleeping in those. Thats my next mission, to try those and airdry.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 2, 2008)

MissTical said:


> You and your sister have beautiful hair. Your curls are perfect!


 
Thanks MissTical!!!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 2, 2008)

MissTical said:


> Hey FindingMe I'm in San Antonio and the water here is awful as well. I just moved a few days ago from an apartment to a house and I have a water softener so I really hope that helps. Anywho hard water or not lady... *your hair is banging*!!!!!!:trampolin


 
*THANKS!*  I am SOOOOOOOOOO jealous of the water softener...just plain green....


----------



## Jassy28 (Apr 2, 2008)

FM, thanks for the wonderful comments. I think you are right about that one roller set not being dry enough. I think by it being damp the newgrowth got some shrank and the ends got frizzy. Thanks again. Oh and your hair, is lookin great. You will be at BSL in no time. 

Welcome to all the newbies!​


FindingMe said:


> Hey, girlie! LOVE the chop and I left you some comments in your FOTKI!
> 
> WELCOME to the new ladies!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 2, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Thanks FM and Mshottie!!!!!!!! I appreciate that alot.
> 
> @ FM, it took about 7 hours, give or take. I just let it dry while i slept and when i woke up, took the rollers out and they were dry. I was surprised myself at how nice they turned out. I will continue this, it'll keep me away from the flatiron every week.
> 
> ...


 
Yep, wlecome Eroberson!

Fiya, I can't sleep in rollers...how do you do it?  I wish I could...erplexedI was at my wits end with those doggone bantu knots.  They felt like rocks on my head...


----------



## blackbeauty10 (Apr 2, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Again, welcome!  I tried to visti your FOTKI, but the site was down. I'll try again later!
> 
> ETA: I looked and your hair is BEAUTIFUL! YOu have your FOTKI set, though, so folks can't add comments. I wanted tot leave you a coupla kudos...


Thanks for the comments FindingMe and Misstical...i appreciate it alot...and Misstical i am jealous of your water softner too...lol and yes FindingMe mine is green too...lol...what a shame! I bought a filter, but it doesn't give off enough pressure to actually wash my hair so I guess I just have to change up the routine....I have to find a regimen to stick with...


----------



## KLomax (Apr 3, 2008)

eroberson said:


> Hello Everyone, Just joined today after spying for m onths! LOL I know its probably toolate for this challenge but when are we starting a new one??


 
Welcome eroberson​


----------



## KLomax (Apr 3, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Ladies, here's my progress pics for April...
> 
> I just relaxed:
> 
> ...


Your grow girl!!!Nice Progress


----------



## blackbeauty10 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey ladies, I washed my hair tonight....and i did a pre poo for the first time...can i say AWESOME!!!...i wil of course without a doubt add that to my regimen....when i get one...lol....I posted some new pics on fotki...they are of my NG (5 1/2 weeks worth) and also of my length now (wet) ...which by surprise has grown a lil since my hair cut...I am taking Fast Grow  (ethnic hair growth enhancer) pills by Exotic allure...so maybe that is what is giving me the growth....i ordered them online about two years ago and just started to use them about 2 weeks ago when i was shedding like crazy!!! Im excited!!!


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 3, 2008)

blackbeauty10 said:


> Hey ladies, I washed my hair tonight....and i did a pre poo for the first time...can i say AWESOME!!!...i wil of course without a doubt add that to my regimen....when i get one...lol....I posted some new pics on fotki...they are of my NG (5 1/2 weeks worth) and also of my length now (wet) ...which by surprise has grown a lil since my hair cut...I am taking Fast Grow (ethnic hair growth enhancer) pills by Exotic allure...so maybe that is what is giving me the growth....i ordered them online about two years ago and just started to use them about 2 weeks ago when i was shedding like crazy!!! Im excited!!!


 
Plz let me know how fast grow is working after a while


----------



## blackbeauty10 (Apr 3, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Plz let me know how fast grow is working after a while


Thanks for the comment....and i will definitely keep you posted on the Fast Grow!


----------



## KLomax (Apr 4, 2008)

blackbeauty10 said:


> Hey ladies, I washed my hair tonight....and i did a pre poo for the first time...can i say AWESOME!!!...i wil of course without a doubt add that to my regimen....when i get one...lol....I posted some new pics on fotki...they are of my NG (5 1/2 weeks worth) and also of my length now (wet) ...which by surprise has grown a lil since my hair cut...I am taking Fast Grow (ethnic hair growth enhancer) pills by Exotic allure...so maybe that is what is giving me the growth....i ordered them online about two years ago and just started to use them about 2 weeks ago when i was shedding like crazy!!! Im excited!!!


I visted your fotki today nice ics:. I especially the up do!!!

My braid out.  A work in progress.


----------



## noemi (Apr 4, 2008)

KLomax said:


> I visted your fotki today nice ics:. I especially the up do!!!
> 
> My braid out. A work in progress.


 

Your braidouts to me always look pretty!! I was admiring your hair yesterday.  I can't wait till mine is as full as yours.  I love the braidout look but my hair never gets it quite right.


----------



## StarrsNana (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi all,

I signed up for this challenge, but I'm thinking that since I am transitioning, all of my future pics will not show any growth progress until I have either; cut off the relaxed hair or straightened it. And so...  I won't be doing this challenge because I don't won't to use any heat for a while and I want to hold on to my relaxed hair as long as possible (or at least until it gets warmer here). I am doing the transitioning challenge instead.

I just wanted to let you guys know why you won't see any progress pics from me, but I will be stalking this thread. 



pr3tty said:


> ...If ur reading this and is willing to do this with me we will have a start date and an ending date.
> We will share what products we are gonna use
> We will also share if we are willing to use aids (MTG MN etc)
> How often we plan on washing relaxing etc...


----------



## Romey (Apr 4, 2008)

Hello All:

I am inspried by many of you as you journey to meet your hair growth goals...so much so that I am also going to partake in this endeavor. 

At this time, my hair is neck length, due to me getting the "Rhianna" cut last December. My goal is to reach collarbone length in the next 3 months, and ulimately BSL by the end of the year. 

After reviewing the threads, Could someone explain to me what MN is?(perhaops I haven't read enough threads) 

Thanks


----------



## MissKim (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm in, please add me to the Newbie Challenge! I'm growing out a Victoria Beckham inspired bob. My hair has grown out nicely, the sides are chin length and the back has grown in but it's still short. 

~Kim


----------



## graCeful_89 (Apr 4, 2008)

Okay ladies, I promised you an update. PICS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Left:January 31, 2008 a few days before my last relaxer (just a DC, not a 
wash&scrub) (I think I was something like 7weeks post here)

Right:April 4, 2008 right after a coco milk & lime treatment (9weeks post)
I was going to get some expensive natural relaxer done but ya'll saved me once again! I'm so crazy w/o the LHCF ladies 

I opted for this instead (1 can coconut milk, just the thick cream and one lime for an hr). Softened the new grow very well, so I think I might be able to do a few more weeks of stretching. (thanks SamanthaJones67)!

I see London, I see Growth.


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 4, 2008)

graCeful_89 said:


> Okay ladies, I promised you an update. PICS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think stretching is good as long as u take care of ur hair and it seems like ur doing a good job u will be so happy when u relax after a long good stretch


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 4, 2008)

Welcome Romey and MissKim 

Do you ladies have starting pics and a regimen? We would love to see those cuts


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 4, 2008)

Ladies I know you all have seen me praise HE Breaks Over and now I heard its being discontinued... 

I am soo sad

Im gonna get me butt out of bed 2morrow and go to the store 2 get as much as I can.

Now I see other ladies love this product as much as I do and if they take it all I dont know what I will do

This is just so hard 2 believe.... Why?????


----------



## missbonita (Apr 4, 2008)

Hair Type: 4A/4B
I use heat sparingly. If I do it’s an airdry and flat iron [Solia], or Dominican blowout at the salon with only roots being blown out.
I wash in sections twice a week 1 being a co-wash [V05 Strawberries and Cream] and 1 using shampoo [Elasta QP Cream Conditioning Shampoo]
Deep Condition [Miss Key 10-in-1 or Motions] rotate with Protein treatment [Duo-tex followed by Silicon Mix Cond.]
Leave-In: Giovanni Direct
Moisturize every other day with my mixed spritz of conditioner, water, and olive oil. Then ORS Olive Oil lotion and sealed with olive oil on the ends.
To avoid heat I airdry with leave-in and oil and then bun, or braidouts. I reallllly want to try curlformers but I hate sleeping in any kind of rollers/rods and I don’t have a dryer.
No supplements or growth aids.
I also try to avoid manipulation and combs/brushes
I relax every 12-14 weeks with ORS No-lye… I want to transition away from the creamy crack as welll..
Goal Length: Brastrap
Happy growing everybody! :wink2:


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 5, 2008)

missbonita said:


> Hair Type: 4A/4B
> I use heat sparingly. If I do it’s an airdry and flat iron [Solia], or Dominican blowout at the salon with only roots being blown out.
> I wash in sections twice a week 1 being a co-wash [V05 Strawberries and Cream] and 1 using shampoo [Elasta QP Cream Conditioning Shampoo]
> Deep Condition [Miss Key 10-in-1 or Motions] rotate with Protein treatment [Duo-tex followed by Silicon Mix Cond.]
> ...


 
Welcome Missbonita


----------



## MissTical (Apr 5, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Ladies I know you all have seen me praise HE Breaks Over and now I heard its being discontinued...
> 
> I am soo sad
> 
> ...


 

"Damn, damn, damn" (Good Times)  I just used it for the first time and I love the smell.  I think that I may have to stock up on this as well... I wonder if this is why there were only a few on the shelf in Wallmart.  I'm hoping it was only because they haven't restocked it.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 5, 2008)

:welcome3: MissKim, Romey, and MissBonita!!!!!!






And i did here and HE discontinuing Pretty. Seems like many good products are being discontinued. I saw the new "organic" creme of nature bottles at the store yesterday and automatically thought about this place.


----------



## Romey (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for welcoming me!!! 

I've attached a picture to my profile...the file is to large to include in the thread. Anyhow, the pic is to reference hair length...it's a hot mess in the grow out stage. 

I was apprehensive about the challenge as direct heat to my roots is the olny thing that straightens while I'm stretching my relaxer to 10 weeks. Well, I was turned on to the curlformers by two other members from another thread and the results are...Wonderful!!! 

Now I can continue with my challenge without threat of losing my junk food.


----------



## Romey (Apr 5, 2008)

See I'm pretty slow...I forgot to add my regimen.!
It's very simple. 

1. I wash weekly with a oldie but goodie, Optimum Shampoo (Anti-Breakage Formula).
2. I condition (Optimum Conditioner) the hair, put on a place cap and sit under the dryer for 10 mins. 
3. Rinse, rollerset, and style. 

Every other week I plan to do a hot oil treatment. Also, I have begun to prepoo overnight...I haven't noticed a significant difference in my new growth texture from doing this, but I've read it helps.?..erplexed


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 5, 2008)

Romey said:


> Thanks for welcoming me!!!
> 
> I've attached a picture to my profile...the file is to large to include in the thread. Anyhow, the pic is to reference hair length...it's a hot mess in the grow out stage.
> 
> ...


 
I dont use heat I do length checks when I relax. I take pics to show styles or what my hair looks like or what I did to it. I know some ladies think u have to use heat 2 be apart of this challenge and thats not the case. Its what works for ur hair. We're just here for each other in our trial stages and its good to have other ladies who listen and have feedback for you being that we dont always get feedback right away from starting a new thread about every issue we have especially as newbies. I've learn so much just from being apart of this newbie team.


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome to all our new ladies!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 5, 2008)

Romey said:


> Thanks for welcoming me!!!
> 
> I've attached a picture to my profile...the file is to large to include in the thread. Anyhow, the pic is to reference hair length...it's a hot mess in the grow out stage.
> 
> ...


 
Drats!  On my way out to Sally's today to get the curlformers...


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 5, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Drats! On my way out to Sally's today to get the curlformers...


 
Dont give in be strong bc then Ill be next


----------



## MissTical (Apr 5, 2008)

Question... I just washed my hair today; can I relax it tomorrow?  If not how long would you advise me to wait?


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 5, 2008)

MissTical said:


> Question... I just washed my hair today; can I relax it tomorrow? If not how long would you advise me to wait?


 
I usually wait at least 3 days before i apply a relaxer.


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 6, 2008)

MissTical said:


> Question... I just washed my hair today; can I relax it tomorrow? If not how long would you advise me to wait?


 
3 to 4 days you dont need the hair to be 2 clean plus it might burn I would just leave it alone for a couple of days then relax


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 6, 2008)

This is how I did my hair today. A twist out and also my April check in


----------



## GodsGrace (Apr 6, 2008)

MissTical said:


> Question... I just washed my hair today; can I relax it tomorrow? If not how long would you advise me to wait?


 
I wait at least one week because my scalp is supersensitive, but I agree with the others to wait about 3-4 days.

I'm kinda glad curlformers aren't available in the UK, cause Sally's is only 15 mins away by bus and I'm tryin to save some money this month since I went kinda product crazy last month, so thanks but no thanks (however I wouldn't mind takin a sneak peek at pics)

Pr3tty, you growin!


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Apr 6, 2008)

Am I still considered a newbie?  can i join?  is it too late?


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 6, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Ladies I know you all have seen me praise HE Breaks Over and now I heard its being discontinued...
> 
> I am soo sad
> 
> ...


 
Aww man...I'm sorry to hear that, as that's my greatest fear...LOVING a product and then it no longer being available...


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 6, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> This is how I did my hair today. A twist out and also my April check in


 

OOOOHHHHHH, PR3TTY,  IT'S SO....*PRETTY*!!!!!  I love it!!!!!!*Girl, you are really growing!!!* WHOO HOO!

YOu gonna have to do a tutorial on those doggone twistouts and bantu knots, 'cause yours come out looking like you put some rollers in!!!!  The curls and waves are always so uniform, I can never get mine to come out like that...it's always just all over my head camoflauged by the thickness.


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 6, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> 3 to 4 days you dont need the hair to be 2 clean plus it might burn I would just leave it alone for a couple of days then relax


 

ITA...


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 6, 2008)

patiencevirtue said:


> Am I still considered a newbie? can i join? is it too late?


 

Welcome!!! 

In the words of Pr3tty (our founder)  "You're in the right place.  Please post your starting pics and your regimen so you can start in the fun!  This is an anything goes challenge, so you set your own goals and post updates and progress monthly."  

Come on in and join in the fun!


----------



## MissTical (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks ladies... I'm 16 weeks post and I'm going somewhere next weekend, so a relaxer is deff needed.  I'm trying to work out my regimen but I don't want to kill my scalp either.  So I will relax on Friday and post pics afterwards.  Thanks again ladies!


----------



## blackbeauty10 (Apr 6, 2008)

MissTical said:


> Thanks ladies... I'm 16 weeks post and I'm going somewhere next weekend, so a relaxer is deff needed. I'm trying to work out my regimen but I don't want to kill my scalp either. So I will relax on Friday and post pics afterwards. Thanks again ladies!


I know exactly what you mean MissTical....LOL...16 weeks is an awesome stretch....I'm striving for the same...im almost 6 weeks post and my NG is horrendous...but im striving...what do you do to keep it moisturized and soft  for sooooo long?


----------



## Summer 74 (Apr 6, 2008)

Ladies I seem to have lost my way!!!! I need some assistance, support, paper bag to put over my head or something. This is my first stretch. I am only 7weeks into my stretch,everybody is either 10-12 weeks stretching. I feel like my lil 7weeks shouldn't even be a struggle compared to you guys. I cannot seem to locate the stretching forum. Can anyone direct me in the right direction.


----------



## Summer 74 (Apr 6, 2008)

I am rocking a ponytail. I can't do anything with my hair. I don't even know my type of hair, my NG is NOT friendly!!!


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 6, 2008)

patiencevirtue said:


> Am I still considered a newbie? can i join? is it too late?


 
Welcome its never too late I think we'll still have our lil circle evn when we're vets. Glad 2 have u


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 6, 2008)

GodsGrace said:


> I wait at least one week because my scalp is supersensitive, but I agree with the others to wait about 3-4 days.
> 
> I'm kinda glad curlformers aren't available in the UK, cause Sally's is only 15 mins away by bus and I'm tryin to save some money this month since I went kinda product crazy last month, so thanks but no thanks (however I wouldn't mind takin a sneak peek at pics)
> 
> Pr3tty, you growin!


 
Thanx girl Im trying


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 6, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> OOOOHHHHHH, PR3TTY, IT'S SO....*PRETTY*!!!!! I love it!!!!!!*Girl, you are really growing!!!* WHOO HOO!
> 
> YOu gonna have to do a tutorial on those doggone twistouts and bantu knots, 'cause yours come out looking like you put some rollers in!!!! The curls and waves are always so uniform, I can never get mine to come out like that...it's always just all over my head camoflauged by the thickness.


 
FM did I ever tell u how much I luv u You always say the right things to make us feel so good about our progress. I think my twistouts looks like curls bc my hair is soo fine that it really takes the twist and ur lovely perfect hair which I luv is soo nice and thick the twist wont sink in easily but girl I would take ur hair in a heart beat


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 6, 2008)

Summer 74 said:


> I am rocking a ponytail. I can't do anything with my hair. I don't even know my type of hair, my NG is NOT friendly!!!


 

I would say try cowashing with a good conditioner that gives great slip and that should help the NG. When I last stretch for 12 weeks I use Breaks over and it have my NG so soft and under control


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 6, 2008)

patiencevirtue said:


> Am I still considered a newbie? can i join? is it too late?


 
Welcome Patience!!! you are in the right place. and i love your hair.


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 6, 2008)

Summer 74 said:


> I am rocking a ponytail. I can't do anything with my hair. I don't even know my type of hair, *my NG is NOT friendly!!! *


 

 You can definitneyl do it!!  You just have to find that something that works for your hair.  A lot of us have just gone through an experimentation phase to try new things to see what works for them.    I found Vatika oil (or virgin coconut oil) massaged into my scalp 3-4 times a week helped to soften my NG.  It wasn't as thick and curly, it was a little straighter and I was able to stretch to 11 weeks, which is the longest I've EVER stretched!  I could've gone longer if I had really tried, but I wanted to do a length check...


----------



## MissKim (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome!!!! Here's my newly created Fotki journal: 
http://public.fotki.com/MissKim0109/im-growing-my-hair-long/

My regimen is pretty simple:

*Every 6.5 to 8 weeks: *
Relaxer touch up with Affirm Dry & Itchy. Deep conditioning treatment and wrap.

*Daily:*
Vitamins and Supplements: Take my GNC Hair, Skin, and Nails Vitamins, along with a Woman's One A Day.

Drink at least 4 cups of water while I'm at work and two when I get home. 

Mist hair with Ellin LaVar TherMist before I curl. I curl my hair with the iron set on a very low heat setting and I just bump the ends. Spray with ORS Olive Oil Sheen.

*Every 2 to 3 nights: *
Apply my MN mix to my scalp, wrap my hair with a silk scarf and off to bed.

*Weekly:*
Every week I see my stylist for a shampoo, deep conditioning treatment, and wrap. 

As soon as my Lacio Lacio and SAA arrive I will incorporate them into my regimen.



pr3tty said:


> Welcome Romey and MissKim
> 
> Do you ladies have starting pics and a regimen? We would love to see those cuts


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Apr 6, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Welcome Patience!!! you are in the right place. and i love your hair.


 


thanks...ok,so I guess my siggy is my starting pic...I'm currently 4 weeks post....I relax every 10weeks...wash and set every week...prepoo with Emu/Jojoba/Olive/Camellia/Amla oils overnight..poo with Porosity Control...DC (alternating btwn) Terax Crema/Alter Ego Garlic Treament....keep my hair in a loose bun 4days out of the week...moisturize with Scurl or Elasta QP Mango Butter...No trims since 10/06  only S&D....ummmmm what else?  aiming for full midback by Dec 08'


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 6, 2008)

MissKim said:


> Thanks for the welcome!!!! Here's my newly created Fotki journal:
> http://public.fotki.com/MissKim0109/im-growing-my-hair-long/
> 
> My regimen is pretty simple:
> ...


 
*CUTE* cut!!!  Very healthy and full!!  Welcome!!!


----------



## kayjae (Apr 6, 2008)

Is it to late to join? I've had some hair trauma which ruined my natural hair, so now I'm trying to transition back and optimize growth and retain length. Thanks for this thread. it is lonely for newbies


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 6, 2008)

kayjae said:


> Is it to late to join? I've had some hair trauma which ruined my natural hair, so now I'm trying to transition back and optimize growth and retain length. Thanks for this thread. it is lonely for newbies


 
Welcome Kayjae....

Do you have a starting pic and regimen


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 6, 2008)

patiencevirtue said:


> thanks...ok,so I guess my siggy is my starting pic...I'm currently 4 weeks post....I relax every 10weeks...wash and set every week...prepoo with Emu/Jojoba/Olive/Camellia/Amla oils overnight..poo with Porosity Control...DC (alternating btwn) Terax Crema/Alter Ego Garlic Treament....keep my hair in a loose bun 4days out of the week...moisturize with Scurl or Elasta QP Mango Butter...No trims since 10/06 only S&D....ummmmm what else? aiming for full midback by Dec 08'


 
You will be there in no time I really like ur regimen I need to get back to rollersetting as often as I use to


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 6, 2008)

MissKim said:


> Thanks for the welcome!!!! Here's my newly created Fotki journal:
> http://public.fotki.com/MissKim0109/im-growing-my-hair-long/
> 
> My regimen is pretty simple:
> ...


 
I luv the cut your hair is lovely. Im also a big fan of my lacio lacio leave in


----------



## drika (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi!  I'm new and ready too see if I can get long hair again for twice in my life  I'm exactly 10 weeks post.  I don't have a strict regimen, hopefully that will change over time. I usually relax every 9-12 weeks.


----------



## blackbeauty10 (Apr 7, 2008)

drika said:


> Hi! I'm new and ready too see if I can get long hair again for twice in my life  I'm exactly 10 weeks post. I don't have a strict regimen, hopefully that will change over time. I usually relax every 9-12 weeks.


welcome Drika......


----------



## MissTical (Apr 7, 2008)

blackbeauty10 said:


> I know exactly what you mean MissTical....LOL...16 weeks is an awesome stretch....I'm striving for the same...im almost 6 weeks post and my NG is horrendous...but im striving...what do you do to keep it moisturized and soft for sooooo long?


 
Hey BB10, the first 12 weeks no biggie... the last 4 I had my hair cornrowed and I wore wigs.  I was trying to make it to Friday that will put me at 17 weeks.... honestly I don't know if this was a good thing for me or not.  I'll have to see when I relax it, but I didn't have any intentions of letting it go on this long; nor did I take care of my hair the way I should have.  So hopefully I'll have a success story to tell.  As far as for you, how many weeks are you striving for?  If I didn't have somewhere to go I would have continued to stretch, I'd wear a wig but it would be nice to have my hair down for a while. Good luck to you lady and you know we have your back!

Oh yeah I used Kera Care Moisturizer with Jojoba, I also have a spray bottle with water and I mist away...


----------



## Summer 74 (Apr 7, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I would say try cowashing with a good conditioner that gives great slip and that should help the NG. When I last stretch for 12 weeks I use Breaks over and it have my NG so soft and under control


Ok will do..... I am so new to this do your own hair thang. I got to get it together. I think I have 4A hair. I have found a member with my hair type so I am going to try the products she uses. I think its Keri Care line of products. I went on her tutorial website..... what a great site. I learned how to blow roots and saran wrap. I cant remember how to spell her name but her hair is just beautiful.


----------



## Summer 74 (Apr 7, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> [/b]
> 
> You can definitneyl do it!! You just have to find that something that works for your hair. A lot of us have just gone through an experimentation phase to try new things to see what works for them.  I found Vatika oil (or virgin coconut oil) massaged into my scalp 3-4 times a week helped to soften my NG. It wasn't as thick and curly, it was a little straighter and I was able to stretch to 11 weeks, which is the longest I've EVER stretched! I could've gone longer if I had really tried, but I wanted to do a length check...


Ok.... thanks I am feeling empowered now. Does this coconut oil make your hair real greasy?


----------



## MissKim (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks! I love the cut but I really want my hair to grow now, lol. My stylist was like you were dying for this cut now you're tired of it, lol! 



FindingMe said:


> *CUTE* cut!!! Very healthy and full!! Welcome!!!


----------



## MissKim (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks! Your hair is so pretty. Can't wait till mine gets there!!!



pr3tty said:


> I luv the cut your hair is lovely. Im also a big fan of my lacio lacio leave in


----------



## Summer 74 (Apr 7, 2008)

ladies, 
I have a question. My Fotki doesn't require a password but, I see alot of ladies lock there pictures. I am still new and trying to understand this process. Should I also lock my photos? ok please I hope I dont sound like an idiot.... but what in the world do people steal photos of hair for?


----------



## MissKim (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm new to Fotki as well and I was wondering the same thing...

~Kim



Summer 74 said:


> ladies,
> I have a question. My Fotki doesn't require a password but, I see alot of ladies lock there pictures. I am still new and trying to understand this process. Should I also lock my photos? ok please I hope I dont sound like an idiot.... but what in the world do people steal photos of hair for?


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 7, 2008)

Summer 74 said:


> Ok will do..... I am so new to this do your own hair thang. I got to get it together. I think I have 4A hair. I have found a member with my hair type so I am going to try the products she uses. I think its Keri Care line of products. I went on her tutorial website..... what a great site. I learned how to blow roots and saran wrap. I cant remember how to spell her name but her hair is just beautiful.


 

Macherieamour, I believe...


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 7, 2008)

MissKim said:


> I'm new to Fotki as well and I was wondering the same thing...
> 
> ~Kim


 
I think it's just your personal preference.  Some members have it public and unlocked for anyone to see, some have it where it's password protected, etc.  A lot of times when they password protect it,, they will put the password information in their LHCF profile, so that only paid LHCF members can access their photos.  A lot of times people password protect bc they have pics of their faces, in bras , their children, etc. that they just want to share with members of the forum and not general folks browsing the web.  Some people combat this by just posting hair pics only and no personal or identifying pics (That's what I do).  Some folks have even had strange men visiting their sites (and sometimes leaving weird messages), but I don't know of anyone personally that this has happened to.

I just think it's your personal preference.  Currently, mine is open for public browsing, but the minute anything funny happens - I will password protect it and you will have to be a paid member of LHCF to get the password.  (You cannot view a person's LHCF profile info _unless_ you are a paid member)...Some members even have their LHCF profile set so that only people on their buddy list can access their profile.  In that case, you would need to PM the person and they  can add you to their buddy list...

HTH!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello Everyone. 

I just made my MN mix last night. How often are you guys applying I dont want to over do it.


----------



## blackbeauty10 (Apr 7, 2008)

MissTical said:


> Hey BB10, the first 12 weeks no biggie... the last 4 I had my hair cornrowed and I wore wigs. I was trying to make it to Friday that will put me at 17 weeks.... honestly I don't know if this was a good thing for me or not. I'll have to see when I relax it, but I didn't have any intentions of letting it go on this long; nor did I take care of my hair the way I should have. So hopefully I'll have a success story to tell. As far as for you, how many weeks are you striving for? If I didn't have somewhere to go I would have continued to stretch, I'd wear a wig but it would be nice to have my hair down for a while. Good luck to you lady and you know we have your back!
> 
> Oh yeah I used Kera Care Moisturizer with Jojoba, I also have a spray bottle with water and I mist away...


Im striving for my birthdate June 24, hopefully...but im waiting on your success story....I know you gone have one!


----------



## GodsGrace (Apr 7, 2008)

First off, a huge warm WELCOME to all the newbies, please forgive me for not remembering all the names, my memory's not what it used to be

I'm in a funk right now cause my hair is trippin and I have some serious studying to do so I can't be bothered but I am. I did another braidout over the weekend and it was all good till I put my usual DC in, which is LeKair cholesterol mixed with EVOO. Usually its great but this time I got tangles galore. I was upset. I still did the braidout (used a new CON leave in conditioner, hated it )then I dried under the drier for half hour and airdried overnight. Woke up the next morning hair still wasn't dry but a girl had to go to work. So now its frizzy and crunchy and I'm hoping my scurl mixture will sort it out till I get to wash the weekend. 

I'm thinking of adding conditioner washes to my regimen during the week but I don't know how that will work with my dry scalp. Looks like I'll have to do a search on conditioner washing.
Okay vent over, thanks for listening ladies!


----------



## simplyme1985 (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay so i have no idea what works for my hair....ahhhhh help i'm nervous...i don't want to go out and buys tons of products and concoctions and i have no idea how to use them. I want to "do right" by my hair and myself....where to start where to start whyme:.....


----------



## blackbeauty10 (Apr 7, 2008)

simplyme1985 said:


> Okay so i have no idea what works for my hair....ahhhhh help i'm nervous...i don't want to go out and buys tons of products and concoctions and i have no idea how to use them. I want to "do right" by my hair and myself....where to start where to start whyme:.....


First you should find out what type of hair you have....I don't know my type when it comes to (4a, b and all that)...I just know my hair gets really dry. So i know I need a really good conditioner and I know I need to deep condition my hair alot.....I know you dont wanna go and just buy things but it is a instance of trial and error...these ladies have very Good ideas and regimens going on, you can try them, but just don't be disappointed if it doesn't work just as good for you....I have tried many things out there but you just gotta try until you find that right product that your hair loves. What are you having problems with, breakage, shedding, dryness?


----------



## MissTical (Apr 7, 2008)

blackbeauty10 said:


> Im striving for my birthdate June 24, hopefully...but im waiting on your success story....I know you gone have one!


 

Girl I hope so... I'm nervous because I could have done a better job of taking care or my hair.  So we'll see.


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 7, 2008)

blackbeauty10 said:


> First you should find out what type of hair you have....I don't know my type when it comes to (4a, b and all that)...I just know my hair gets really dry. So i know I need a really good conditioner and I know I need to deep condition my hair alot.....I know you dont wanna go and just buy things but it is a instance of trial and error...these ladies have very Good ideas and regimens going on, you can try them, but just don't be disappointed if it doesn't work just as good for you....I have tried many things out there but you just gotta try until you find that right product that your hair loves. What are you having problems with, breakage, shedding, dryness?


 
ITA!  Without knowing exactly what you need, it's going to be trial and error which can be intimidating for us newbies... 

I started first by searching the forums and reading threads and looking at stuff from people that had hair that I thought was similar to mine in some way...thickness, texture, coarseness, porosity, whatever.  I would look at their pics and FOTKIs and blogs and determine if their hair was similar to mine.  I think I started with what my most pressing issue was (dryness in the beginning)...so I started from there and I got a lot of tips I could use, but to be honest, 80% of those tips and (just as much product) went to waste bc it ended up not really working for my hair.

Now I'm a little more savvy bc of the trial and error in knowing what my hair likes and doesn't like.  You live and learn and I think that's part of it and kinda part of the fun, too.

If you don't want to waste a lot of money, I would start with some of the ayurvedic and homemade kinda stuff...oils (coconut, castor, olive - the same ones used for cooking, etc.), pastes (baking soda for clarifying, Indian bars and powders, etc.) and stuff like that generally aren't that expensive and even if you can't use it on your hair, you can still use it in your kitchen.  I hope you can find something that works for you


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 8, 2008)

eroberson said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> I just made my MN mix last night. How often are you guys applying I dont want to over do it.


 

I usually apply mine every other day. I part like if i was oiling my scalp and rub it in really good. i continue until i've done the entire head. HTH.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 8, 2008)

simplyme1985 said:


> Okay so i have no idea what works for my hair....ahhhhh help i'm nervous...i don't want to go out and buys tons of products and concoctions and i have no idea how to use them. I want to "do right" by my hair and myself....where to start where to start whyme:.....


 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=186229&highlight=gymfreak

Check this thread out. Its about building up you a good regimen without getting carried away trying any and everything. Like the other ladies said, it will be trial and error, but you can do it. I hope this helps.


----------



## MochaKochaLatte (Apr 8, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> I usually apply mine every other day. I part like if i was oiling my scalp and rub it in really good. i continue until i've done the entire head. HTH.


 
Me too, I am just starting so if I have any promblems with using it by itself i'm just gonna add it to my ORS carrot oil


----------



## simplyme1985 (Apr 8, 2008)

blackbeauty10 said:


> First you should find out what type of hair you have....I don't know my type when it comes to (4a, b and all that)...I just know my hair gets really dry. So i know I need a really good conditioner and I know I need to deep condition my hair alot.....I know you dont wanna go and just buy things but it is a instance of trial and error...these ladies have very Good ideas and regimens going on, you can try them, but just don't be disappointed if it doesn't work just as good for you....I have tried many things out there but you just gotta try until you find that right product that your hair loves. What are you having problems with, breakage, shedding, dryness?


well right now i'm natural have been for a while...i pressed for a a while too ugh i hated the smell, my hair always smelled like it was being burned just a little more and it would be singed off....my friend noticed while braiding my hair one night that there was a piece that looked singed i was furious never going back to that place ever again!!! My problem is shedding...breaking and i don't feel as if its growing.

I have been thinking for a while now that I want to go back to a relaxer I like my hair straight...as far as texture i don't think i match any of the descriptions however my hair gets very very dry its like a desert up there. I decided that I'm going to go ahead and get a relaxer natural is just not for me though i love doing my braid out fro's for my lifestyle a relaxer is better for me. So i'm going to go to a recommended salon that i found on here in my town and get a relaxer...then i'm going to figure things out! going to try to make an appointment this afternoon...wait just checked their website they do texturizers? what do you ladies think should i start off slow with a texturizer? or just do a stretch with the relaxer....fyi i looked on the abbreviations list what is an MN?


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 8, 2008)

simplyme1985 said:


> well right now i'm natural have been for a while...i pressed for a a while too ugh i hated the smell, my hair always smelled like it was being burned just a little more and it would be singed off....my friend noticed while braiding my hair one night that there was a piece that looked singed i was furious never going back to that place ever again!!! My problem is shedding...breaking and i don't feel as if its growing.
> 
> I have been thinking for a while now that I want to go back to a relaxer I like my hair straight...as far as texture i don't think i match any of the descriptions however my hair gets very very dry its like a desert up there. I decided that I'm going to go ahead and get a relaxer natural is just not for me though i love doing my braid out fro's for my lifestyle a relaxer is better for me. So i'm going to go to a recommended salon that i found on here in my town and get a relaxer...then i'm going to figure things out! going to try to make an appointment this afternoon...wait just checked their website they do texturizers? what do you ladies think should i start off slow with a texturizer? or just do a stretch with the relaxer....fyi i looked on the abbreviations list *what is an MN*?


 
Miconazole Nitrate (like Monistat).

IMHO (in my humble opinion), Why don't you read through the board first to try to get some more tips for your natural hair.  If you still want to chemically straighten, try a texturizer first and then go to a relaxer if needed.  I just say this bc once you add the chemicals, that's it, so maybe go forward in degrees?...


----------



## blackbeauty10 (Apr 8, 2008)

simplyme1985 said:


> well right now i'm natural have been for a while...i pressed for a a while too ugh i hated the smell, my hair always smelled like it was being burned just a little more and it would be singed off....my friend noticed while braiding my hair one night that there was a piece that looked singed i was furious never going back to that place ever again!!! My problem is shedding...breaking and i don't feel as if its growing.
> 
> I have been thinking for a while now that I want to go back to a relaxer I like my hair straight...as far as texture i don't think i match any of the descriptions however my hair gets very very dry its like a desert up there. I decided that I'm going to go ahead and get a relaxer natural is just not for me though i love doing my braid out fro's for my lifestyle a relaxer is better for me. So i'm going to go to a recommended salon that i found on here in my town and get a relaxer...then i'm going to figure things out! going to try to make an appointment this afternoon...wait just checked their website they do texturizers? what do you ladies think should i start off slow with a texturizer? or just do a stretch with the relaxer....fyi i looked on the abbreviations list what is an MN?


I agree with Findingme.....maybe you should start slow...because you can always relax your hair if need be...maybe you should try the texturizer first...You said you have a problem with shedding and dryness...Have you tried doing Prepoos....I tried it for the first time last week and its the best thing...I have a Big problem with shedding and also dry hair, but this actually worked for me....
I think you should look around on the forum and get ideas and try different things before you actually relax...then if you don't like what you tried...Relax then! You will be fine, these ladies are awesome...and share great advice.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 8, 2008)

MochaKochaLatte said:


> Me too, I am just starting so if I have any promblems with using it by itself i'm just gonna add it to my ORS carrot oil


 

I want to try it alone, but i'm afraid I may get headaches. I may check it out though. I've always mixed something. But i'm sure u get better results using it alone.


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Apr 8, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *You will be there in no time* I really like ur regimen I need to get back to rollersetting as often as I use to


 


from your mouth to GOD's ears...I have taken a  break from rollersetting,since i purchased the SEDU...I noticed that most BSL and beyond ladies use a flatiron once or twice a month...I'm actually air drying as i type to test it out...i will post pics


----------



## KLomax (Apr 8, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> I want to try it alone, but i'm afraid I may get headaches. I may check it out though. I've always mixed something. But i'm sure u get better results using it alone.


 
Fiya
I use 2% MN alone ...straight out of the tube w/no problems.


----------



## KLomax (Apr 8, 2008)

Welcome New Members ​


----------



## MissTical (Apr 8, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Welcome New Members ​


 
KLomax your hair is sooooooooooooo freaking beautiful!!!!!!!! You are now one of my hair Idols!!!!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 8, 2008)

MissTical said:


> KLomax your hair is sooooooooooooo freaking beautiful!!!!!!!! You are now one of my hair Idols!!!!!!


 

...what she said!


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 8, 2008)

patiencevirtue said:


> from your mouth to GOD's ears...I have taken a break from rollersetting,since i purchased the SEDU...I noticed that most BSL and beyond ladies use a flatiron once or twice a month...I'm actually air drying as i type to test it out...i will post pics


 

I've been air drying a lot too bc Im lazy but I can never leave my hair out. if I air dry I have 2 bun. I started getting carried away with the flatiron once I relaxed last month but my ladies were here 2 get me back in shape. Cant wait 2 see the airdry pics...


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 8, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Fiya
> I use 2% MN alone ...straight out of the tube w/no problems.


 
I really wanna try MN but Im not 2 nice when my head hurts so idk I feel bad for DH thats y I havent tried it yet. I just might now


----------



## MissTical (Apr 8, 2008)

Ladies... this is a flat iron that is at ULTA(see below), it has temp control and other things that a comparable to some of the more popular flat irons.  Maybe I'm being frugal... okay straight up damn cheap. This is only 20 or $30, and for the life of me I can't justify dropping $150 on a flat iron that I may use once a month.  Okay please convince me that it will be better for my hair, that little tiny lepechaun hair maidens will come out and throw shine on my hair, that.... okay you get the point.  Are the Chi's and Sedu's that much better?  I know someone else has a post going around about which type to purchase... but I have to trust my Newbie sister's opinions on this one.  What are your thoughts? I am needing advice and tell me it's necessary to splurge for my hair's health if they are that much better.

<LI class=first>Home [FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial]
[*]STYLING TOOLS 
[*]Hair Styling 
[*]Blow Dryers & Irons [/FONT]




ULTA Exclusive! Tourmaline & Ceramic 1 1/2 inch Flat Iron


----------



## KLomax (Apr 8, 2008)

MissTical said:


> KLomax your hair is sooooooooooooo freaking beautiful!!!!!!!! You are now one of my hair Idols!!!!!!


 
Thanks Ladies .


----------



## Cindyl (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi ladies,
I recently found out that I am pregnant, I was wondering does my hair care have to change or can I leave it the same?


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 9, 2008)

MissTical said:


> Ladies... this is a flat iron that is at ULTA(see below), it has temp control and other things that a comparable to some of the more popular flat irons. Maybe I'm being frugal... okay straight up damn cheap. This is only 20 or $30, and for the life of me I can't justify dropping $150 on a flat iron that I may use once a month. Okay please convince me that it will be better for my hair, that little tiny lepechaun hair maidens will come out and throw shine on my hair, that.... okay you get the point. Are the Chi's and Sedu's that much better? I know someone else has a post going around about which type to purchase... but I have to trust my Newbie sister's opinions on this one. What are your thoughts? I am needing advice and tell me it's necessary to splurge for my hair's health if they are that much better.
> 
> <LI class=first>Home [FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial]
> [*]STYLING TOOLS
> ...


 
OOH, girl, I have a WIGO and it works GREAT!!!!  

OK here's my $.010:  
I think as long as it's Tourmaline & Ceramic, that's what you want.  Here is what the lady at the BSS told me: the main difference in the cheaper ones is the plates, ie they have a ceramic plating/coating vs the plates being ceramic through and through.  It makes a difference in heat dispersion, but not that much.   So with the Ceramic plates, your hair has less chance of being damaged by the heat and it tends to be more even and regulated. Tourmaline should help with the shine, even if it is just a coating.

I think that if you want like the _most_ professional results, you should go with a higher end one, but if money is a factor and you just want your hair styled and smooth with some shine (which I think this will do), it's a good buy for the money.  I can't tell if it has rounded edges on the plates or not, but if not, that will make it hard to bump ends, etc.  Like, you might get those crimps and lines when you try to do it...  But if just for straightening the hair, I think it will be fine. 

My Sedu has the rounded edges that you can actually wrap your hair around and make a full curl which I like.

I do like my WIGO, though!  I've had it for about 8 years, so it lasts...


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 9, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> Hi ladies,
> I recently found out that I am pregnant, I was wondering does my hair care have to change or can I leave it the same?


 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!That's awesome!

I don't think so (but I need to look back through the thread to see what your regi is), unless you are using something either (chemical or plant-based) that's not good during pregnancy.  I know even some natural products and herbal remedies aren't recommended during pregnancy, but I guess you could do a google search.  Most ladies enjoy additional growth during pregnancy, so as long as you are making an effort to take care of it, I think you'll be fine.  Congrats again...

ETA:  Looking back through the thread in detail, I think everything you are doing should be OK.  I am not sure about the sulphur, though.  Maybe you can do a search on using sulphur during pregnancy.  I think the other natural oils are fine.  I didn't really see anything out there when I didi a search on it...so maybe if you use in a lower concentration (ie dilute with more of your natural oils) you will be OK...


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 9, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> Hi ladies,
> I recently found out that I am pregnant, I was wondering does my hair care have to change or can I leave it the same?



Congratulations Cindy! Are you using anything that you think may be harmful to the baby?


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 9, 2008)

Welcome Mskim, Kaejae, and Drika!


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 9, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> This is how I did my hair today. A twist out and also my April check in



Very pretty! It looks nice, thick and healthy .


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 9, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> Hi ladies,
> I recently found out that I am pregnant, I was wondering does my hair care have to change or can I leave it the same?


 
Congrats Cindyl!!!!!!!!! Depending on your regi, you may not have to change anything. I know some women stay away from relaxers during their pregnancy though. I will try, if the search works to pull up some threads for you.


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 9, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> lol, i went a little picture crazy and decided to share with you. the first set are of my sister. she talked me into flat ironing her thick, natural, APL hair. And lol, let me tell you, it seemed to have taken forever. But i liked the end result.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG, I love those curls!!!! You are too cute .


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 9, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Fiya
> I use 2% MN alone ...straight out of the tube w/no problems.


 
oh okay!!! When i pick up a new tube this weekend, i'll try it straight. I think it works better that way too. Thanks!!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 9, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> OMG, I love those curls!!!! You are too cute .


 

Thanks Galadriel!!!!!


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Apr 9, 2008)

Pr3tty, count me in. I will catch up on all the old posts...lol.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks ladies..im going to mix mine with rosemary and coconut oil and see how it turns out.


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 9, 2008)

Blessed_Angel said:


> Pr3tty, count me in. I will catch up on all the old posts...lol.


 
Welcome Blessed Angel. Your daughter's hair is really nice


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 9, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Very pretty! It looks nice, thick and healthy .


 

Thanks girl


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 9, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> Hi ladies,
> I recently found out that I am pregnant, I was wondering does my hair care have to change or can I leave it the same?


 
Congrats girl


----------



## kelkel (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Ladies I am a newbie to the Forum **a former lurker** and If its not too late I would love to Join your challenge. I am natural 4A at APL. My goal is to get to Bra-Strap by june 2008. 

I don't use any heat and I keep my hair cornrolled while wearing wigs. I mostly use Ayurvedic products and I baggy and moisturized daily. you can view my pics in my fotki.

I guess that is it.... I will go back and read all the post. So thanks and I can't wait to start this journey with you ladies here on LCHF. Thank you.


----------



## MissTical (Apr 9, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> OOH, girl, I have a WIGO and it works GREAT!!!!
> 
> OK here's my $.010:
> I think as long as it's Tourmaline & Ceramic, that's what you want. Here is what the lady at the BSS told me: the main difference in the cheaper ones is the plates, ie they have a ceramic plating/coating vs the plates being ceramic through and through. It makes a difference in heat dispersion, but not that much. So with the Ceramic plates, your hair has less chance of being damaged by the heat and it tends to be more even and regulated. Tourmaline should help with the shine, even if it is just a coating.
> ...


 

Thanks lady! I've been going back and forth with this... I see you have a Sedu as well.... I think after your wonderful breakdown I'll stop being a cheap butt and buy the Sedu.  Thanks again


----------



## MissTical (Apr 9, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> Hi ladies,
> I recently found out that I am pregnant, I was wondering does my hair care have to change or can I leave it the same?


 

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelkel (Apr 9, 2008)

I got up to page 57.... realized you guys want starter pics and regs.... here it goes.





The products I use are as follows......

1. Shikakai Soap 
2. Aubery Organic Conditioner - Island Naturals
**which I love**


Daily Moisturizers ** I interchange them**

1. Care Free Curl Gold
2. All Ways Natural - instant oil moisturizer
3. Neutrogena Triple Moisture - silk touch leave in
4. My own mist mix......(glycerin, castor oil, water) 
5. Will now seal & pre-poo before wash days with Amla oil and Vatika oil



As needed products.....

1. Aphogee protein treatment *1x every 6 months*
2. Suave clarifying shampoo ** 1x month**
3. Aphogee Keratin 2 minute reconstructor ........ As of 4/2008 only on an as needed basis


Protective Styles:

As of March 2008 I am now wearing my hair in eight cornrolls going back and then throwing a wig on..... I am quite content with this protective style because its easy and I can still moisturize my hair every night and massage my scalp. I will be getting my braids done every 2 weeks....3 if I can push it..... of course with no hair added.

Washing:

Now my washing reg as of April 2008 is 2x a week one co-wash and the other with a pre-poo oil rinse in Amla oil then washing with Shikakai soap followed by conditioning....all while its braided.

Others:

I do baggy my ends every other night and I sleep in a satin cap..... I think wearing a scarf probably contributed to my thining edges so wearing a satin cap combined with me wearing braids totally work. I also mist my hair with my mix before I put my wig cap on and after I take it off at night..... so my hair won't dry out under the wig.


----------



## KLomax (Apr 10, 2008)

Blessed_Angel said:


> Pr3tty, count me in. I will catch up on all the old posts...lol.


 
 Blessed Angel ​


----------



## KLomax (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome Kelkel​


----------



## simplyme1985 (Apr 10, 2008)

so here is my pic..this is a press..this is when  my hair smelled burnt...it was gross...I'm going to braid for the next 2months and thinking about whether I'm going to relax or continue this natural journey so I guess my regime will be tuned to my braid extensions....

file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/marie/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.jpgfile:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/marie/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.jpg


----------



## kelkel (Apr 11, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Welcome Kelkel​


 

Thanks for the welcome KLomax..... I am so ready to get to my goal... with the support of this board I know I can do it!


----------



## Cindyl (Apr 11, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!That's awesome!
> 
> I don't think so (but I need to look back through the thread to see what your regi is), unless you are using something either (chemical or plant-based) that's not good during pregnancy. I know even some natural products and herbal remedies aren't recommended during pregnancy, but I guess you could do a google search. Most ladies enjoy additional growth during pregnancy, so as long as you are making an effort to take care of it, I think you'll be fine. Congrats again...
> 
> ETA: Looking back through the thread in detail, I think everything you are doing should be OK. I am not sure about the sulphur, though. Maybe you can do a search on using sulphur during pregnancy. I think the other natural oils are fine. I didn't really see anything out there when I didi a search on it...so maybe if you use in a lower concentration (ie dilute with more of your natural oils) you will be OK...


 
Thank You so much FindingMe, I will of course do what u suggested!!! Thank You again, I feel so HAPPY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cindyl (Apr 11, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Congratulations Cindy! Are you using anything that you think may be harmful to the baby?


 
Thank you!!!! At the moment the only thing that I am concerned about is the sulfur in my oil mix. I am going to do a search on the internet and go from there. Thanks agian!!!!


----------



## Cindyl (Apr 11, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Congrats Cindyl!!!!!!!!! Depending on your regi, you may not have to change anything. I know some women stay away from relaxers during their pregnancy though. I will try, if the search works to pull up some threads for you.


 
Thank You very much fiya'slovechild I truly appreciate your advice!!!


----------



## Cindyl (Apr 11, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Congrats girl


 
Thank You very much pr3tty!!!!!!


----------



## Cindyl (Apr 11, 2008)

MissTical said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Thank You Very Much MissTical!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetsuccess (Apr 11, 2008)

_hey u guys.. im pretty much new to the board.. been around for a month now... yet on a daily basis need *help!*_

_im going crazy you guys... my hair is not growing.. and this morning as i was driving to school...n i was in some sort of denial.... i couldve sworn i felt my hair on my back lol like the good ol days... its a beautiful day here in atlanta, ga and i just wish i had my length.... my nl-sl isnt cutting it... and i dont want to get a weave.. bcuz i think i would just feel awkward... and on top of that im scared of getting  a bad weave and it breaking my hair even more.. i need help you guys.. ppl keep telln me my hair looks good it looks nice..... but IIIII dont feel that way... i know u guys can relate...._

_im ready for full SL and as soon as possible APL! ... APL is all i want... help help help help help help!...last week i went to the salon... they told me my hair was very healthy... very strong and thick... i just have one troubled area (a patch) but that i can say is growing out... n got a fresh trim which worked out pretty well.......*buutt*_

_on top of that, im supposedly trying to go natural.. which isnt helping my process..... im four months in...  should i just get relaxers? cuz once im natural, my intentions are still to always wear my hair straight (i just want the full body).. im not about the texture looks. it wouldnt be too cute on me._

_thanks for listening to me rant. if u guys have any suggestions.. let me know... with my hair this length i cant really do many protective styles.. im just stuckk!_

_*TIA*_


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Apr 11, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> Hi ladies,
> I recently found out that I am pregnant, I was wondering does my hair care have to change or can I leave it the same?




Congrats! Ooh, I was wondering the same thing b/c we are planning on trying for another late this summer! I don't think you'd have to change too much. Just be careful with the oils u are using. I know some are not safe when preggos. I have the same questions as you so hopefully we both can find something out!


----------



## KLomax (Apr 11, 2008)

sweetsuccess said:


> _hey u guys.. im pretty much new to the board.. been around for a month now... yet on a daily basis need *help!*_
> 
> _im going crazy you guys... my hair is not growing.. and this morning as i was driving to school...n i was in some sort of denial.... i couldve sworn i felt my hair on my back lol like the good ol days... its a beautiful day here in atlanta, ga and i just wish i had my length.... my nl-sl isnt cutting it... and i dont want to get a weave.. bcuz i think i would just feel awkward... and on top of that im scared of getting a bad weave and it breaking my hair even more.. i need help you guys.. ppl keep telln me my hair looks good it looks nice..... but IIIII dont feel that way... i know u guys can relate...._
> 
> ...


Hey Sweetsuccess,

What's your regi ? I took a   at your fotki. How did the rollerset turn out?  You did a good job rolling. Lot's of members grow their hair by rollersetting and limiting direct heat.


----------



## sweetsuccess (Apr 12, 2008)

_omg... rollersetting was a nightmare.. lol i wanted to do the rollersetting thing.. but i dont know... i might just to dry.. then flight iron or something... my hair was thicker than ever.. especially my roots after i rollerst. any suggestions?_

_i dont have a set regimen right now.... i use mizani, keracare, and sunsilk products.._
_wash and dc every 7 days._
_and thats about it....................... any more suggestions?_



KLomax said:


> Hey Sweetsuccess,
> 
> What's your regi ? I took a  at your fotki. How did the rollerset turn out? You did a good job rolling. Lot's of members grow their hair by rollersetting and limiting direct heat.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 12, 2008)

sweetsuccess said:


> _omg... rollersetting was a nightmare.. lol i wanted to do the rollersetting thing.. but i dont know... i might just to dry.. then flight iron or something... my hair was thicker than ever.. especially my roots after i rollerst. any suggestions?_
> 
> _i dont have a set regimen right now.... i use mizani, keracare, and sunsilk products.._
> _wash and dc every 7 days._
> _and thats about it....................... any more suggestions?_


 
I use Mizani Rose H20, i'm loving it so much right now. I mainly use it for my ends, its great. The main thing in growing is to retain length. And your ends have to be in good condition to do that, so try targeting them, giving them lots of moisture and sealing it with oils. 

As far as rollersetting, i usually air dry when i do mine. It has turned out great both times. I have pictures in this thread. I think they even turned out better than when i used heat.


----------



## Jassy28 (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey Ladies! Sorry I have not been posting much lately, I had I back away from the hair. I was starting to feel crazy . I got a half wig last week and have been wearing it as a protective style...I love it. Its so quick and easy. I will be posting pics in my fotki soon. Hope all is going well and HHG!


----------



## MissTical (Apr 13, 2008)

Woooohoooo glad to have you back Jassy... I was about to put out an APB ... Anywho welcome back Chica.


----------



## Jassy28 (Apr 13, 2008)

Dont give up on the rollersetting, it takes some time and practice, but I gets better. Make sure you are using the right size rollers for your hair lenghth I use the green and pink I believe. Also make sure that you are not puting to much hair in the rollers. The section should not be wider then the diameter of the roller or longer that the lenght of the roller ( i hope that makes sense) Also make sure your hair is completly dry before you take out the rollers. HTH
What products are you using with the rollerset are you using a setting lotion?


sweetsuccess said:


> _omg... rollersetting was a nightmare.. lol i wanted to do the rollersetting thing.. but i dont know... i might just to dry.. then flight iron or something... my hair was thicker than ever.. especially my roots after i rollerst. any suggestions?_
> 
> _i dont have a set regimen right now.... i use mizani, keracare, and sunsilk products.._
> _wash and dc every 7 days._
> _and thats about it....................... any more suggestions?_


----------



## Jassy28 (Apr 13, 2008)

Congrats Cindyl! I and sooo... happy for you!


Cindyl said:


> Hi ladies,
> I recently found out that I am pregnant, I was wondering does my hair care have to change or can I leave it the same?


----------



## Summer 74 (Apr 14, 2008)

OK Ladies I tried and I decided I will try to stretch one week at at time.  although 7weeks is progress for me but, it seems like nothing compared to all the other women here.  So, I got a touch up at 7weeks.  I will go 8weeks next touch-up and so forth.  I was gonna post pics but,  there is only a lil difference. Maybe I will wait until June at my next touch-up to post pics.  I didn't see too much breakage, some but not a whole lot.  I just had to confess.  I am in a 3month no trim challenge so I am forcing myself not to trim until May.


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 14, 2008)

Summer 74 said:


> OK Ladies I tried and I decided I will try to stretch one week at at time. although 7weeks is progress for me but, it seems like nothing compared to all the other women here. So, I got a touch up at 7weeks. I will go 8weeks next touch-up and so forth. I was gonna post pics but, there is only a lil difference. Maybe I will wait until June at my next touch-up to post pics. I didn't see too much breakage, some but not a whole lot. I just had to confess. I am in a 3month no trim challenge so I am forcing myself not to trim until May.


 
You can do it on both the stretch and the no-trim!  Just keep your NG as soft and moisturized as possible to avoid breakage at the demarcation line.


----------



## blackbeauty10 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey guys....im getting a little frustrated....im trying to stretch, its only been 7 weeks and my NG is crazy thick...I know its probably because of the vitamins I been taking too, but man, i wanna slap a perm on this stuff so bad! I know I can hold out aleast a couple more weeks....but its so hard....I don't know any other styles to put my hair in....its too thick to roll, and when i put it in a ponytail....the ends of my hair looks like a lil frizzy kid...Help!!!


----------



## kelkel (Apr 16, 2008)

Okay. I think I now officially got the hang of it on this thread......

with that being said, just wanted to update... so last week while washing my hair and taking down my braids, I kinda had alittle break down in behind my major shrinkage.... I just felt that I should have had a little bit more growth then what it looks like I have....after wearing cornrolls for 2.5 months I just thought I should have seen a difference....

I was upset, but I was reminded on another board that with natural hair sometimes its hard to really see your growth if you don't straighten it.....
so I got over it.

on a happier note I finally got the opportunity to try Mixed Chicks leave-in and I love it. I have been using S-curl as my leave in, but I found that the Mixed Chicks works way better.... my hair definitely likes cream. Its sooo soft and the cream is really moisturizing so I don't have to constantly keep applying it like I was doing the S-curl..... I even like it better then NTM leave in....which was a staple of mine. 

have any of you ladies tried their regular conditioner... if so how did you like it? if its anything like the leave in I def would like to try it... but b4 I spend my money I would like to know if its even worth it.

my shrinkage....I am learning how to love it.


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 16, 2008)

blackbeauty10 said:


> Hey guys....im getting a little frustrated....im trying to stretch, its only been 7 weeks and my NG is crazy thick...I know its probably because of the vitamins I been taking too, but man, i wanna slap a perm on this stuff so bad! I know I can hold out aleast a couple more weeks....but its so hard....I don't know any other styles to put my hair in....its too thick to roll, and when i put it in a ponytail....the ends of my hair looks like a lil frizzy kid...Help!!!


 
Hey, girl!  I stretched to 11 weeks last time and am thinking about stretching longer this time.  

Near the end, I would wash my hair, DC under heat and then pull my hiar into a low, loose ponytail at the nape of my neck and wrap a silk headscarf around it.  I would then just either twist or roll the rest into a bun with some leave-in conditioner and pin.  I would let it dry overnight and when I got up the roots were pretty much dried and they had a nice wave smoothness to them.  When I took the bun down, it's still kinda wet, so I would undo the ponytail and either twist or braid the hair in sections and roll the ends with a small roller and sit under the dryer for ab 15-20m or leave it in a bun until I could sit under the dryer later on that day.  This gave me nice controlled wavy braid outs and it kept my roots in control.  I think I will be doing this a lot for the summer since I don't plan on sitting under the dryer for long periods of time...

I tried bantu knots, but never could get the hang of them, but the ladies here said that they are best done on dried hair, so I will try them one more time...


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey Ladies 

I didnt 4get about you but Ive been sooo busy and its making me upset bc my hair is shedding like crazy. I havent washed in 2 weeks and no DC in like 3 weeks. Ive been working so hard and Im so tired. I will try to wash today bc Im home early from work I had 2 get out of there.

How is everyone with their hair care?


----------



## Silver (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello

Has anyone on here had experience with a small baldspot (from tension)?  How long did it take to go away, and what did you do by the way.  My hair was pulled out by the roots from braids almost 3 weeks ago, and I see no improvement.


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 16, 2008)

kelkel said:


> Okay. I think I now officially got the hang of it on this thread......
> 
> with that being said, just wanted to update... so last week while washing my hair and taking down my braids, I kinda had alittle break down in behind my major shrinkage.... I just felt that I should have had a little bit more growth then what it looks like I have....after wearing cornrolls for 2.5 months I just thought I should have seen a difference....
> 
> ...


 

Your hair is really pretty seems like ur doing a good job


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 16, 2008)

kelkel said:


> Okay. I think I now officially got the hang of it on this thread......
> 
> with that being said, just wanted to update... so last week while washing my hair and taking down my braids, I kinda had alittle break down in behind my major shrinkage.... I just felt that I should have had a little bit more growth then what it looks like I have....after wearing cornrolls for 2.5 months I just thought I should have seen a difference....
> 
> ...


 
hey lady!  your hair is so pretty!  I have been wanting to try the mixed chicks leave-in for my son as he wants to grow his hair out into an afro and maybe get cornrows... we'll see how long that lasts (he's 9...)


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 16, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> I didnt 4get about you but Ive been sooo busy and its making me upset bc my hair is shedding like crazy. I havent washed in 2 weeks and no DC in like 3 weeks. Ive been working so hard and Im so tired. I will try to wash today bc Im home early from work I had 2 get out of there.
> 
> How is everyone with their hair care?


 
Hey Pretty. I've been having shed problems as well. I am trying to stretch 12 weeks and i'm on week 7 and my hair is just coming out. Small pieces everywhere. I've moisturized my ends. Nothing, so i'm gonna relax next week. I hope all this shedding hasn't set me back any, because i've been shedding a lot. 

And Kelkel, your hair is fabulous!!!!! It looks great!!!!


----------



## kelkel (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks ladies for the support.....I am soooo glad that I have you girls to run my mouth to....my SO is over it....

FindingMe, I thk your son should try it...... My friend who has 3b/3c hair didn't like it.... she said that although it was a good detangler-- she didn't think it did anything for her curls.....

but my 4a/4b hair loves it and needs to be detangled....and sealed with Vatika oil... I haven't even had to use a comb.

eta **just realized you said your son was nine years old and he wants braids...how cute...nine yrs old must be a turning point because my nephew all of sudden wanted to grow his hair out into a curly afro and wear cologne, my sis brought him axe body spray**


----------



## KLomax (Apr 17, 2008)

I ponytail rollerset w/lacio lacio this week. I think I used too much product  . My hair was flat. So I am wearing my hair in my ole faithful ponytail . I've come to love and accept this ponytail. I used to think it was boring but it is really a lifesaver.


----------



## blackbeauty10 (Apr 17, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Hey, girl! I stretched to 11 weeks last time and am thinking about stretching longer this time.
> 
> Near the end, I would wash my hair, DC under heat and then pull my hiar into a low, loose ponytail at the nape of my neck and wrap a silk headscarf around it. I would then just either twist or roll the rest into a bun with some leave-in conditioner and pin. I would let it dry overnight and when I got up the roots were pretty much dried and they had a nice wave smoothness to them. When I took the bun down, it's still kinda wet, so I would undo the ponytail and either twist or braid the hair in sections and roll the ends with a small roller and sit under the dryer for ab 15-20m or leave it in a bun until I could sit under the dryer later on that day. This gave me nice controlled wavy braid outs and it kept my roots in control. I think I will be doing this a lot for the summer since I don't plan on sitting under the dryer for long periods of time...
> 
> I tried bantu knots, but never could get the hang of them, but the ladies here said that they are best done on dried hair, so I will try them one more time...


Thanks for that...that gave me some hope.....im getting it braided today hopefully it will last for atleast 2 weeks then i'll be at 10 weeks! Thanks,


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 17, 2008)

KLomax said:


> I ponytail rollerset w/lacio lacio this week. I think I used too much product . My hair was flat. So I am wearing my hair in my ole faithful ponytail . I've come to love and accept this ponytail. I used to think it was boring but it is really a lifesaver.


 
All I can say is WOW I Loveeeeeeeeeeeeee ur hair like this


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 17, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Hey Pretty. I've been having shed problems as well. I am trying to stretch 12 weeks and i'm on week 7 and my hair is just coming out. Small pieces everywhere. I've moisturized my ends. Nothing, so i'm gonna relax next week. I hope all this shedding hasn't set me back any, because i've been shedding a lot.
> 
> And Kelkel, your hair is fabulous!!!!! It looks great!!!!


 
I think maybe u should try co washing daily or 2-3 times weekly when stretching and u might be able to go longer than 7 weeks. I washed yesterday and did a protein treatment with a moisture DC and airdry now no shedding. I think I was shedding like crazy bc I didnt do a protein treatment after relaxing in March and I was slacking on my DC didnt do any for since I relaxed which is bad. 

What relaxer are you gonna use?


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 18, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I think maybe u should try co washing daily or 2-3 times weekly when stretching and u might be able to go longer than 7 weeks. I washed yesterday and did a protein treatment with a moisture DC and airdry now no shedding. I think I was shedding like crazy bc I didnt do a protein treatment after relaxing in March and I was slacking on my DC didnt do any for since I relaxed which is bad.
> 
> What relaxer are you gonna use?


Exactly. After i sat and thought about it, i realized i hadn't did a protein treatment since my last relaxer. So i will try to hold on the relaxer for next friday and just do a wash later on today. and give my hair some much needed protein. And once school gets out, i'm definitely washing at least 2-3 times a week. Its sort of hard while school is going on. And my stylist uses Affirm on my hair.


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 18, 2008)

kelkel said:


> Thanks ladies for the support.....I am soooo glad that I have you girls to run my mouth to....my SO is over it....
> 
> FindingMe, I thk your son should try it...... My friend who has 3b/3c hair didn't like it.... she said that although it was a good detangler-- she didn't think it did anything for her curls.....
> 
> ...




I thought it was kinda cute, too.  The hubby, not so much...  DS watches a lot of Disney, so I think her wants his hair to grow out like Corbin Blue from (Jump In and High School Musical)!  My hubby thinks the braids will be OK, and maybe a pony, but he is not hearing the mushroom fro that Corbin sports.  (I think he thinks it look G-A-Y?  )  I hope my son can be patient, with me foolin' in his hair everyday to find out what works for his hair, so he can grow it out long enough for us to see...


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 18, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Exactly. After i sat and thought about it, i realized i hadn't did a protein treatment since my last relaxer. So i will try to hold on the relaxer for next friday and just do a wash later on today. and give my hair some much needed protein. And once school gets out, i'm definitely washing at least 2-3 times a week. Its sort of hard while school is going on. And my stylist uses Affirm on my hair.


 

What R ya'll using?  ORS Rep Paks + EVOO?  Those seem to work well for me when I start to get a little shedding and breakage.  They have enuf protein, but not too much.  Sometimes I aslo use the Aphogee 2 min reconstructor.  The Aphogee 2 step (the hard one) is a little too harsh even when I have breakage.  Also, I was in ULTA this weekend and was shopping around for new proteins and the stylists there recommended TiGi Dumb Blonde Reconstructor...ummm....OK.  So anyway, the PJ in me couldn't resist, so I bought it and will try it this weekend, I think.  I will let you know how it works out (with and wothout EVOO)...

http://tigihaircare.us/tigi/bedhead/archive/2007/02/27/dumb-blonde-reconstructor.aspx  Ingredients: Aqua (water/eau), Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Stearyl Alcohol, Parfum (fragrance), Trimethylsiloxyamodimethicone, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Dimethicone, Polysorbate 60, Cetyl Alcohol, Glycerin, Panthenol, Sodium PCA, Keratin Amino Acids, Glycine Soja (Soybean) Protein, Cetrimonium Chloride, Citric Acid, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, methylisothiazolinone, Methylcloroisothiazolinone, CI 19140 (Yellow 5).


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 18, 2008)

Product Review:

*What do you think*, as I have used both and really like both. I used the bioInfusion with my last relaxer and my relaxer came out SOOOOOOO good.  It seems like the Walgreen's brand is more economical, even not on sale as I cannot find my ORS Rep PAks for less than 1.29... I am wondering about the ingredients, though, but I am not good with analyzing ingredients...any comments?

*Walgreens brand bioInfusion Olive Oil Deep Conditioning Treatment *
*$7.99 12oz (sometimes you can get for as little as $5.49 on sale)*
http://www.walgreens.com/beauty/pro...ion=jump&navCount=1&id=prod3460659#ingredient
*Ingredients*

Water - Aqua , Glycerin , Coconut Oil - Cocos Nucifera , Behentrimonium Methosulfate , Soybean Oil - Glycine Soja , Dimethicone , Cetyl Alcohol , Glyceryl Stearate , Cetearyl Alcohol , Ceteareth-20 , Wheat Germ Oil , Panthenol , Olive Oil - Olea Europaea , DMDM Hydantoin , Jojoba Oil - Buxus Chinensis , Methylparaben , Hydrolyzed Oat Protein , Tetrasodium EDTA , Methylchloroisothiazolinone , Methylisothiazolinone , BHA , BHT , Bee Balm Extract - Monarda Didyma , Carrot Extract - Ducus Carota Sativa , Sunflower Seed Extract - Helianthus Annuus , Wheat Extract - Triticum Vulgare , Blue 1 - CI 42090 , Yellow 5 - CI 19140 

*Organic Root Stimulator Olive Oil Replenishing Pak *

*$.99-1.29 for 1.75 oz pak*
http://www.walgreens.com/store/prod...ion=jump&navCount=1&id=prod1159537#ingredient

*Ingredients*

Water Aqua , Soybean Oil Glycine Soja , Glycerine , Olive Oil Olea Europaea , Hydrolyzed Collagen , Quaternium-80 , DMDM Hydantoin , Amino Silk Acid , Dimethicone Copolyol , Orange Oil Citrus Aupantium Dulcis , D'Limonene , Panthenol Vitamin B5 , Dimethicone , EDTA , Chamomile Extract Anthemis Nobilis , Sage Extract Salvia Officinalis , Nettle Extract Urtica Dioica , Rosemary Extract Rosmarinus Officinalis , Aloe Vera Gel Aloe Barbedensis , Yarrow Extract Achilea Millefolium , Kiwi Extract Actinidia Chinensis , Polyquaternium-37 , Trideceth-7 , Triethanolamine , Hydrolyzed Glycosaminoglycans , Methylchlorosothiazolinone , Methylchlorothiazolinone , Yellow No. 6 CI 15985 , Yellow No. 5 CI 19140


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 18, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> What R ya'll using? ORS Rep Paks + EVOO? Those seem to work well for me when I start to get a little shedding and breakage. They have enuf protein, but not too much. Sometimes I aslo use the Aphogee 2 min reconstructor. The Aphogee 2 step (the hard one) is a little too harsh even when I have breakage. Also, I was in ULTA this weekend and was shopping around for new proteins and the stylists there recommended TiGi Dumb Blonde Reconstructor...ummm....OK. So anyway, the PJ in me couldn't resist, so I bought it and will try it this weekend, I think. I will let you know how it works out (with and wothout EVOO)...
> 
> http://tigihaircare.us/tigi/bedhead/archive/2007/02/27/dumb-blonde-reconstructor.aspx Ingredients: Aqua (water/eau), Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Stearyl Alcohol, Parfum (fragrance), Trimethylsiloxyamodimethicone, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Dimethicone, Polysorbate 60, Cetyl Alcohol, Glycerin, Panthenol, Sodium PCA, Keratin Amino Acids, Glycine Soja (Soybean) Protein, Cetrimonium Chloride, Citric Acid, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, methylisothiazolinone, Methylcloroisothiazolinone, CI 19140 (Yellow 5).


 
I used the ORS pak and EVOO last week, but i don't think its enough for my hair. I'm going to try my Queen Helene Cholesterol and see how that goes. If all else fails, i'll check out the Aphogee and use it once i relax.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 18, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Product Review:
> 
> *What do you think*, as I have used both and really like both. I used the bioInfusion with my last relaxer and my relaxer came out SOOOOOOO good. It seems like the Walgreen's brand is more economical, even not on sale as I cannot find my ORS Rep PAks for less than 1.29... I am wondering about the ingredients, though, but I am not good with analyzing ingredients...any comments?
> 
> ...


 
The biofusion has good ingredients. It does contain one cone, but my hair likes cones, so i may have to try it out. My hair didn't do much using ORS, but its ingredients look good to.

And what do you use these products for? As a DC?


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 18, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> The biofusion has good ingredients. It does contain one cone, but my hair likes cones, so i may have to try it out. My hair didn't do much using ORS, but its ingredients look good to.
> 
> And what do you use these products for? As a DC?


 
I am using them interchanegeably as a DC/mild protein treatment...


----------



## KLomax (Apr 18, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> All I can say is WOW I Loveeeeeeeeeeeeee ur hair like this



SORRY FOR THE DOUBLE POST


----------



## KLomax (Apr 18, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> All I can say is WOW I Loveeeeeeeeeeeeee ur hair like this


 


KLomax said:


> Pr3tty!!!


 


FindingMe said:


> [/b]
> 
> I thought it was kinda cute, too. The hubby, not so much...  DS watches a lot of Disney, so I think her wants his hair to grow out like Corbin Blue from (Jump In and High School Musical)! My hubby thinks the braids will be OK, and maybe a pony, but he is not hearing the mushroom fro that Corbin sports. (*I think he thinks it look G-A-Y?* ) I hope my son can be patient, with me foolin' in his hair everyday to find out what works for his hair, so he can grow it out long enough for us to
> see...


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 18, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I am using them interchanegeably as a DC/mild protein treatment...


 

Hmm.... i may have to try out this bio stuff. It sounds promising.


----------



## KLomax (Apr 18, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Product Review:
> 
> *What do you think*, as I have used both and really like both. I used the bioInfusion with my last relaxer and my relaxer came out SOOOOOOO good. It seems like the Walgreen's brand is more economical, even not on sale as I cannot find my ORS Rep PAks for less than 1.29... I am wondering about the ingredients, though, but I am not good with analyzing ingredients...any comments?
> 
> ...


 
FM I used Biofusion once w/ good results. I don't why I didn't continue to use. I think I need to back track  . It made my hair feel thicker & moisturized. I DC on dry hair for a couple of hours. I put on a plastic cap and took a nap!!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 18, 2008)

KLomax said:


> FM I used Biofusion once w/ good results. I don't why I didn't continue to use. I think I need to back track  . It made my hair feel thicker & moisturized. I DC on dry hair for a couple of hours. I put on a plastic cap and took a nap!!!!


 
I kinda like it, too.   I use it interchangeably with the beloved ORS Rep PAKS...  (The rest of the line is OK, although I do use the leave in to roller set with pretty good results...)


----------



## Cindyl (Apr 18, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Congrats Cindyl! I and sooo... happy for you!


 
Thank you so much Jassy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cindyl (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi ladies sorry that I have not been posting but I have kinda been feeling really sick and I have finals coming up.  Well I am going to be taking my hair down this weekend, trimming the ends, deep conditioning, and wearing a wash and go for about a week or so.  I am going to my first prenatal visit on Tuesday, so I'll ask the doc about my sulphur mix but I have not been using it. Welcome to all the new ladies and I hope that everything great for everyone!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cindyl (Apr 18, 2008)

KLomax said:


> I ponytail rollerset w/lacio lacio this week. I think I used too much product . My hair was flat. So I am wearing my hair in my ole faithful ponytail . I've come to love and accept this ponytail. I used to think it was boring but it is really a lifesaver.


 
I LOVE UR HAIR KLomax!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jassy28 (Apr 18, 2008)

KLo, I love your hair like this! I looks too cute! How is the Lacio Lacio, I have been wanting to try some of the dominican products, I hear so much about them.


KLomax said:


> I ponytail rollerset w/lacio lacio this week. I think I used too much product . My hair was flat. So I am wearing my hair in my ole faithful ponytail . I've come to love and accept this ponytail. I used to think it was boring but it is really a lifesaver.


----------



## Jassy28 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey Ladies!

I braided my hair again yesterday. I have been so busy and dont have the time to mess with my hair. Now that is is short it takes too much time. I cant wait til it grow and I can just throw it back in a pony. The half wig was ok but I didnt want to risk breakage from the comes, so back to the braids. Finals are coming up and it will make my life so  much easier. Well I hope everyone is well! HHG


----------



## KLomax (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks Ladies,

Jassy I like lacio laco... I think I just used too much.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 19, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Thanks Ladies,
> 
> Jassy I like lacio laco... I think I just used too much.


 
Wow. so many people taking finals. I have mine next week. I'll be so glad when its over. I really want to wash more during the week instead of my once a week.


----------



## Romey (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello Ladies:

I haven't had the time to post lately just caught up in the whirlwind  called Life. Anyhow, I want thank FindingMe and Bign_7 for giving me information on adding oil to the relaxer. I finally relaxed last week and the results of this were wonderful!!! 

My hair has never ever been so soft after a self relaxer. 

I was reading the thread on steam treatment and was wondering if anyone here steams their hair? If so, what was your personal experience? This is the first time I have ever heard of such a thing. 

BTW- I like the hair Klo!


----------



## blackbeauty10 (Apr 19, 2008)

hey ladies...just wanna say good luck to all of you that are taking finals....i am back in school for the second time myself....but thank God no finals for me......but GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!!!  YOu will do well im sure.

BTW...i did add a couple pic in my fotki


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 19, 2008)

Romey said:


> Hello Ladies:
> 
> I haven't had the time to post lately just caught up in the whirlwind called Life. Anyhow, I want thank FindingMe and Bign_7 for giving me information on adding oil to the relaxer. *I finally relaxed last week and the results of this were wonderful!!! *
> 
> ...


 
  :woohoo:I'm SO glad.  Mine was the bomb, too!!!!  


....ummmm....I just bought a steamer.   I have not received i yet, but I will let you know how it turns out when I get it...

...signing off...FindingMe...caught in a PJ whirlwind...


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 19, 2008)

blackbeauty10 said:


> hey ladies...just wanna say good luck to all of you that are taking finals....i am back in school for the second time myself....but thank God no finals for me......but *GOOD LUCK LADIES*!!!!! YOu will do well im sure.
> 
> BTW...i did add a couple pic in my fotki


 
Ditto!  Good luck to you guys!


----------



## KLomax (Apr 20, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> :woohoo:I'm SO glad. Mine was the bomb, too!!!!
> 
> 
> ....ummmm....*I just bought a steamer*. I have not received i yet, but I will let you know how it turns out when I get it...
> ...


  FM Hold on just a minute!!!! You know we need details girl !!!!

Thanks for all the positive comments ladies !!!!


----------



## KLomax (Apr 20, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> :woohoo:I'm SO glad. Mine was the bomb, too!!!!
> 
> 
> ....ummmm....*I just bought a steamer*. I have not received i yet, but I will let you know how it turns out when I get it...
> ...


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 20, 2008)

KLomax said:


> FM Hold on just a minute!!!! You know we need details girl !!!!
> 
> Thanks for all the positive comments ladies !!!!


 
Girl, I am almost finished with my curlformers review and should post next week in my FOTKI.  Them dangone things... *(Bottom line: If you are relaxed, save your money and get flexirods for this style if you want ringlets...much cheaper AND easier to use in my opinion...maybe the ladies with texlaxed or natural hair will get more benefit from the curlformers...)* The steamer review will be whenever I get the steamer from my ebay guy...It cost about $120...  But ya'll know it was my burfday and I just had my 15 year wedding anniversary last week, so I used all my funds for hair stuff...sad, but true...  PJ-ism at it's best...

Hey, aldies- Check out my official Curlformers review in my FOTKI http://public.fotki.com/FindingMe/april-2009/curlformers-review/


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 20, 2008)

15 yrs FM that is great.....

Congrats to you and DH


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey, ladies- Check out my official Curlformers review in my FOTKI http://public.fotki.com/FindingMe/april-2009/curlformers-review/


----------



## Morenita (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi everyone! I'm new to the boards and thought I'd make my first post with this thread. I have always been interested in healthy hair care. My mom (R.I.P.) and my aunt were both hairdressers and so I was spoiled as a child through my teenage years with having them always take care of my hair. My hair has always been fairly healthy and around shoulder-length aside from the one time I got it cut into a reverse-chin-length bob and another time when I messed it up terribly: 

I was using peroxide and Sun-in without rinsing it out and I didn't tell my mom. My hair color changes naturally with the sun and she just thought it was lightening on its own. When she went to give me a relaxer the day before my HS senior pictures, it broke off severely, all the way to the new growth in several places. You can't tell from how beautiful my pictures came out though. The longer hair on top covered the broken-off parts, but it was pretty bad. I cried. My mom, being the goddess that she was, made magic of my hair for the pictures. After that, my hair continued to fall out with each shampoo, but several, several protein treatments later and  following the heavy use of fermodyll, it finally recovered. I couldn't wear it in a ponytail for a couple of months due to the lack of hair in the front of my head though.

Now, ever since I graduated from college back in 2002 and moved away from my family and when my mom passed away in 2005, I have been neglecting my hair BIG TIME  The only reason it has grown so much is due to pregnancy (3 kids, 5, 2 and 3 months) and just overall laziness. I have been wearing ponytails and buns for about 3 years now because I just haven't dedicated the time to my hair that it deserves.

Right now, my hair is about APL and though its in fair shape, I've been experiencing a LOT of breakage lately, probably due to overprocessing. I have been stretching relaxers (1-2 a year myself for the past 3 years and then getting virgin relaxers professionally done when it just gets too much to handle. Up until last week, I really thought that all of that hair on the floor was normal. I figured it was just shedding. Now, I realize it is breakage, and most likely for me, due to a SERIOUS lack of moisture and those overlapping virgin relaxers.

So, I googled something last week (can't remember what it was atm) that led me to the BHM forums. I was amazed at all of the gorgeous hair that I saw! I always figured that women of color are either blessed with great hair-growing genes (my sister's hair has always grown very long, strong and beautiful, and her daughter's hair is the same way. They both have very thick hair). Now I know that anyone can grow their hair long if they take the time to care for it.

From BHM, I viewed several members' profiles and eventually stumbled upon LHCF and I feel that this will be my home!

My current goal starts of course with me first nursing my hair back to health. I plan on texlaxing with Phyto Step 1, and I have a regimen picked out that I will begin this week as soon as my newly ordered products arrive. I have a Mason Pearson rake comb on the way too, and I'm trying to talk DH into getting me a Pibbs lol. PJ before I even start haha! I think that full Mid-back length hair would be a good goal for me by year's end.

My children are half Puerto Rican, and have beautiful curly hair. My son's hair is cut short, so its extremely low maintenance. My middle child has type 3a-b hair, very pretty, bouncy ringlets that are super super soft and I suspect that my 2nd daughter's hair will be about the same texture. I'm about a 3c. During those long relaxer stretches, I thought I was going natural, but I just got too fed-up with the tangles and unmanageability of it all. A lot of it was just due to me not knowing how to take care of my hair though. 

So, thank you for having me. I'm looking forward to this and to getting to know you all better!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 21, 2008)

Morenita said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the boards and thought I'd make my first post with this thread. I have always been interested in healthy hair care. My mom (R.I.P.) and my aunt were both hairdressers and so I was spoiled as a child through my teenage years with having them always take care of my hair. My hair has always been fairly healthy and around shoulder-length aside from the one time I got it cut into a reverse-chin-length bob and another time when I messed it up terribly:
> 
> I was using peroxide and Sun-in without rinsing it out and I didn't tell my mom. My hair color changes naturally with the sun and she just thought it was lightening on its own. When she went to give me a relaxer the day before my HS senior pictures, it broke off severely, all the way to the new growth in several places. You can't tell from how beautiful my pictures came out though. The longer hair on top covered the broken-off parts, but it was pretty bad. I cried. My mom, being the goddess that she was, made magic of my hair for the pictures. After that, my hair continued to fall out with each shampoo, but several, several protein treatments later and following the heavy use of fermodyll, it finally recovered. I couldn't wear it in a ponytail for a couple of months due to the lack of hair in the front of my head though.
> 
> ...


We are SO glad to have you.  I used to use the Sun-In in secret as well!!!  I did not do the peroxide and my parents and family to THIS DAY swear my natural hair is a light reddish color.  They ask me everytime they see me if I am dyeing my hair brown!  LOL!!  The dye I do put in actually makes it a slightly lighter color, so to me that's funny!

You are in the right place.  I can't wait to see pics as all you need to start in this thread is to post your starting pics, regimen and set your own goals for yourself (whatever they may be)

Welcome again!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 21, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *15 yrs FM that is great.....*
> 
> Congrats to you and DH


 
Gurl, it is more work daily than my hair...now THAT's saying something!  LOL!


----------



## KLomax (Apr 21, 2008)

Morenita said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the boards and thought I'd make my first post with this thread. I have always been interested in healthy hair care. My mom (R.I.P.) and my aunt were both hairdressers and so I was spoiled as a child through my teenage years with having them always take care of my hair. My hair has always been fairly healthy and around shoulder-length aside from the one time I got it cut into a reverse-chin-length bob and another time when I messed it up terribly:
> 
> I was using peroxide and Sun-in without rinsing it out and I didn't tell my mom. My hair color changes naturally with the sun and she just thought it was lightening on its own. When she went to give me a relaxer the day before my HS senior pictures, it broke off severely, all the way to the new growth in several places. You can't tell from how beautiful my pictures came out though. The longer hair on top covered the broken-off parts, but it was pretty bad. I cried. My mom, being the goddess that she was, made magic of my hair for the pictures. After that, my hair continued to fall out with each shampoo, but several, several protein treatments later and following the heavy use of fermodyll, it finally recovered. I couldn't wear it in a ponytail for a couple of months due to the lack of hair in the front of my head though.
> 
> ...


 WELCOME MORENITA​


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 21, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Hey, ladies- Check out my official Curlformers review in my FOTKI http://public.fotki.com/FindingMe/april-2009/curlformers-review/


 
Your hair looks great FM!!!!!!! I like both results, but still in the middle. I don't know. They really did look the same. And Congrats on your 15 years!!!!!!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 21, 2008)

Morenita said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the boards and thought I'd make my first post with this thread. I have always been interested in healthy hair care. My mom (R.I.P.) and my aunt were both hairdressers and so I was spoiled as a child through my teenage years with having them always take care of my hair. My hair has always been fairly healthy and around shoulder-length aside from the one time I got it cut into a reverse-chin-length bob and another time when I messed it up terribly:
> 
> I was using peroxide and Sun-in without rinsing it out and I didn't tell my mom. My hair color changes naturally with the sun and she just thought it was lightening on its own. When she went to give me a relaxer the day before my HS senior pictures, it broke off severely, all the way to the new growth in several places. You can't tell from how beautiful my pictures came out though. The longer hair on top covered the broken-off parts, but it was pretty bad. I cried. My mom, being the goddess that she was, made magic of my hair for the pictures. After that, my hair continued to fall out with each shampoo, but several, several protein treatments later and following the heavy use of fermodyll, it finally recovered. I couldn't wear it in a ponytail for a couple of months due to the lack of hair in the front of my head though.
> 
> ...


 
:welcome3: Morenita!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 21, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Your hair looks great FM!!!!!!! I like both results, but still in the middle. I don't know. They really did look the same. And Congrats on your 15 years!!!!!!!


 
Thanks!  Seriously on the curlformers, for relaxed hair, I would say stick with the flexirods.  There is a lot of pulling and tugging and manipulation with the curlformers...


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 21, 2008)

Morenita said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the boards and thought I'd make my first post with this thread. I have always been interested in healthy hair care. My mom (R.I.P.) and my aunt were both hairdressers and so I was spoiled as a child through my teenage years with having them always take care of my hair. My hair has always been fairly healthy and around shoulder-length aside from the one time I got it cut into a reverse-chin-length bob and another time when I messed it up terribly:
> 
> I was using peroxide and Sun-in without rinsing it out and I didn't tell my mom. My hair color changes naturally with the sun and she just thought it was lightening on its own. When she went to give me a relaxer the day before my HS senior pictures, it broke off severely, all the way to the new growth in several places. You can't tell from how beautiful my pictures came out though. The longer hair on top covered the broken-off parts, but it was pretty bad. I cried. My mom, being the goddess that she was, made magic of my hair for the pictures. After that, my hair continued to fall out with each shampoo, but several, several protein treatments later and following the heavy use of fermodyll, it finally recovered. I couldn't wear it in a ponytail for a couple of months due to the lack of hair in the front of my head though.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome...

Ive been thru something like that if u ever read thru this thread (yea I know its a lot) you'll see my story but ur in the right place cant wait to see pics


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 21, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Gurl, it is more work daily than my hair...now THAT's saying something! LOL!


 

thats 2 funny


----------



## blackbeauty10 (Apr 21, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> thats 2 funny


Hey ladies, ive been thinking lately about transitioning....im only 8 weeks post so i have a minute to go...hopefully i can hold out....anyone else transitioning?


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 21, 2008)

blackbeauty10 said:


> Hey ladies, ive been thinking lately about transitioning....im only 8 weeks post so i have a minute to go...hopefully i can hold out....anyone else transitioning?


 
galadriel is transitioning  If I can strecth past 12 weeks, I might consider it.  

Seriously, if I could get to like 5 months, I would just stay APL and transition from there...I have been reading more and more natural threads and for me, that is a sign that I am interested.  I wore my hair natural from 1999-2002, but it was when I had my son and it was the same length it is now, but with the shrinkage, it looked chin length.  I couldn't manage it.  It was outta control thickness and I could never master the Wash N Go or make my curls pop.  I am seriously thinking about doing it so I can workout with no worries and get back in shape and have a cute fly 'do.  I always wanted my hair to look like Lisa Nicole Carson (from Ally McBeal, remember her?) and it never did.  She was my hair idol back in the day...

ETA: natural hair picture (click to see larger)


----------



## blackbeauty10 (Apr 21, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> galadriel is transitioning If I can strecth past 12 weeks, I might consider it.
> 
> Seriously, if I could get to like 5 months, I would just stay APL and transition from there...I have been reading more and more natural threads and for me, that is a sign that I am interested. I wore my hair natural from 1999-2002, but it was when I had my son and it was the same length it is now, but with the shrinkage, it looked chin length. I couldn't manage it. It was outta control thickness and I could never master the Wash N Go or make my curls pop. I am seriously thinking about doing it so I can workout with no worries and get back in shape and have a cute fly 'do. I always wanted my hair to look like Lisa Nicole Carson (from Ally McBeal, remember her?) and it never did. She was my hair idol back in the day...
> 
> ETA: natural hair picture (click to see larger)


i know....the natural threads is what got me too.....im already having problems with my NG...well i wouldn't say problems but its growing really fast and I never stretched before so I hope i dont' relapse...but thats the good thing about transitioning...if you change your mind later...you can always go back...im been doing alot of researh and trying to come familiar with my texture...im still not sure what texture my hair is...lol...but I also found this salon not to far from my house called Uncle Funky's daughter and from what I read they are great and they also help with the transitioning process....I think imma try it out...hopefully I can stretch and do it....i like the versitility and I also like the fact that it can handle much more that way
BTW...your hair looked great natural...


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 21, 2008)

blackbeauty10 said:


> i know....the natural threads is what got me too.....im already having problems with my NG...well i wouldn't say problems but its growing really fast and I never stretched before so I hope i dont' relapse...but thats the good thing about transitioning...if you change your mind later...you can always go back...im been doing alot of researh and trying to come familiar with my texture...im still not sure what texture my hair is...lol...but I also found this salon not to far from my house called Uncle Funky's daughter and from what I read they are great and they also help with the transitioning process....I think imma try it out...hopefully I can stretch and do it....i like the versitility and I also like the fact that it can handle much more that way
> BTW...your hair looked great natural...


 
thanks!  Let's try it together.  maybe between the three of us, we can stumble on something that will help us... Are you planning to do a BC?


----------



## blackbeauty10 (Apr 21, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> thanks! Let's try it together. maybe between the three of us, we can stumble on something that will help us... Are you planning to do a BC?


That sounds good....it will be interesting to see the outcome...i start to get excited thinking about it..I will not be doing a BC well trying not too...My head is to big for a TWA..I want to transition for about 6 months, then maybe cut my my hair into a bob and keep it that length until the permed ends grow out enough to cut them...thats my plan... hopefully with a little bit of praying and the right products and help of the stylist at the salon, I can do it. We can do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KLomax (Apr 21, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> galadriel is transitioning If I can strecth past 12 weeks, I might consider it.
> 
> Seriously, if I could get to like 5 months, I would just stay APL and transition from there...I have been reading more and more natural threads and for me, that is a sign that I am interested. I wore my hair natural from 1999-2002, but it was when I had my son and it was the same length it is now, but with the shrinkage, it looked chin length. I couldn't manage it. It was outta control thickness and I could never master the Wash N Go or make my curls pop. I am seriously thinking about doing it so I can workout with no worries and get back in shape and have a cute fly 'do. I always wanted my hair to look like Lisa Nicole Carson (from Ally McBeal, remember her?) and it never did. She was my hair idol back in the day...
> 
> ETA: natural hair picture (click to see larger)


 
I transitioned about 10 years ago. Not deliberately though. After a relaxer my DH said he saw a bald spot on the back of my head and I never relaxed again. Unfortunately it wasn't until February when I joined this thread that I finally understood I needed a leave in moisturizer. Before using leave ins my hair was always dry and I had unruly shrinkage which I combated with direct heat (straightening comb/flat iron/blow dryer). I still blow dry on a cooler setting..but I rollerset as well. I also discovered my hair was more curly than kinky.
Here's my ponytail after a ponytail rollerset last week.




Here it is 1 week later after moisturizing w/ mango butter..sealed w/coconut oil every other day. I fold it under and put 1 clip in it at night.


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 22, 2008)

KLomax said:


> I transitioned about 10 years ago. Not deliberately though. After a relaxer my DH said he saw a bald spot on the back of my head and I never relaxed again. Unfortunately it wasn't until February when I joined this thread that I finally understood I needed a leave in moisturizer. Before using leave ins my hair was always dry and I had unruly shrinkage which a combated with direct heat (straightening comb/flat iron/blow dryer). I still blow dry on a cooler setting..but I rollerset as well. I also discovered my hair was more curly than kinky.
> Here's my ponytail after a ponytail rollerset last week.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Just beautiful!  But, you hair always is, Klo-

at the bald spot and never relaxing again...Why were you even relaxing in the first place?


----------



## KLomax (Apr 22, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Just beautiful! But, you hair always is, Klo-
> 
> at the bald spot and never relaxing again...Why were you even relaxing in the first place?


 
Didn't know any better...pre LHCF days...shrinkage is still a pain!!!

BTW I was reading another thread yesterday and a member suggested putting glycerin in your moisturizer/leave in/DC to improve results. I bought some tonight..under $3.00 at Walmart...I am going to dry condition w/it tonight!!! I might put it in my leave in as well...after that who knows.


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 22, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Didn't know any better...pre LHCF days...shrinkage is still a pain!!!
> 
> BTW I was reading another thread yesterday and a member suggested putting glycerin in your moisturizer/leave in/DC to improve results. I bought some tonight..under $3.00 at Walmart...I am going to dry condition w/it tonight!!! I might put it in my leave in as well...after that who knows.


 

 ladylibra puts SAA in hers for her WNG.  I think our hair is similiar...What does the glycerin look like at Walmart.  Does it just say glyxcerin on the bottle?

ETA:  What's a dry conditioner?


----------



## KLomax (Apr 22, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> ladylibra puts SAA in hers for her WNG. I think our hair is similiar...What does the glycerin look like at Walmart. Does it just say glyxcerin on the bottle?
> 
> ETA: What's a dry conditioner?


 
I put the conditioner on my *dry hair* w/plastic cap and went to sleep...I will rinse out soon...I found the Glycerin in the rubbing alcohol aisle(bottom shelf)...made by Humco..I mixed 1/2 condish & 1/2 Glycerin.






Does SAA help w/shrinkage?


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 22, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Thanks! Seriously on the curlformers, for relaxed hair, I would say stick with the flexirods. There is a lot of pulling and tugging and manipulation with the curlformers...


 
Right, because i watched that video on their site, and it seemed too much stress on the hair to me. They do turn out great looks though, but i know i can achieve the same look with my rods.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 22, 2008)

KLomax said:


> I transitioned about 10 years ago. Not deliberately though. After a relaxer my DH said he saw a bald spot on the back of my head and I never relaxed again. Unfortunately it wasn't until February when I joined this thread that I finally understood I needed a leave in moisturizer. Before using leave ins my hair was always dry and I had unruly shrinkage which I combated with direct heat (straightening comb/flat iron/blow dryer). I still blow dry on a cooler setting..but I rollerset as well. I also discovered my hair was more curly than kinky.
> Here's my ponytail after a ponytail rollerset last week.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Klo, you have the most gorgeous hair!!!!!! I love this, its simple but so cute.


----------



## KLomax (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks ladies,

I'm not gonna front. I can't believe this hair is on my head.

But do you remember this dry/crunchy/breaking hair before I understood about moisturizing leave ins ? Unh Unh Unh ... Look at those dry/crunchy thin ends . I've had 1 trim since then...it's still thin but it is improving.This Thread is the Bomb!!!! Y'all save my hair!!!


----------



## Morenita (Apr 22, 2008)

Soooo, I read through the first 33 pages. Its probably going to take me all week to read the rest lol. This thing is LONG! I have enjoyed it so far though, you ladies bring lots of lol's and smiles.

I kinda feel like I jumped the gun now though, everybody else who was late _asked_ if they could join, I just kinda jumped right in there and was like "HEEEEEY"  I hope its ok for me to join this group. Better late than never eh?

So, I uploaded my starter pics to photobucket. I tried my first bantu set last night and it didn't come out well  Lol, so you ladies know I love yall to be posting pictures of this *bird's nest* that I have sitting on top of my head right now!  






LOL, its a mess. I'll be wearing it like THIS until I can figure something else out. My products need to get here like YESTERDAY! 











I will post my first set of pictures for long-term comparison as soon as I get some magnetic rollers. I have some velcro rollers that I had bought like a year ago and I put one in my hair last night....Let me just say don't ever buy velcro rollers lol. Those things are in the TRASH as we speak lol. On the bright side, I did my first co-wash last night also. It went well. Breakage reduced about 75% from my normal wash, condition, comb, routine. I know it was because I combed it in the shower while I still had the conditioner in it and was really gentle with it thereafter. 

Finding Me: I ordered the 5oz Ojon restorative treatment yesterday, then when I was reading through the posts I saw that you use it too 

And Ms.AmerAKA, does your name mean what I think it does? If so, SKEEEEE-WEEEEE! :Rose:

So, when my stuff gets here, I think my regimen will be:

Fridays:
1.) Pre-Poo with Ojon Restorative Treatment overnight
2.) Shampoo in the morning with Keracare Hydrating/Detangling, clarifying with Keracare 1st Lather as necessary.
3.) DC with Kenra Moisturizing rotating with Nexxuss Humectress, and using Aphogee 2-min restorative treatment as necessary. I will use heat with this when I get my Pibbs in the near future.
4.) Apply leave-in: Nexxuss Headdress and maybe rotate that with Biolage.
5.) Rollerset/Twistout/Braidout/Bun, w/e I'm feeling that day.
6.) Moisturize with Carol's Daughter Hair Milk
7.) Seal with coconut oil.

Tuesdays:
1.) Co-wash with something...not sure what yet, then follow same steps as above, most likely using a protective style like a bun.

I want to use a serum also. I love Biosilk Silk Therapy, but I'm not sure where to fit that into all of this. The whole moisturizing/seal with oil thing really confuses me. I don't understand how if your hair is "sealed" you can then moisturize a couple of days later and expect it to penetrate. I also don't understand how so many conditioners and leave-ins and moisturizers contain natural oils, but the theory is that oil seals moisture out, how can one product do both? 

I also ordered some Carol's Daughter Hair Honey. We'll see how this all works. I'm sure I will need to tweak here and there, but my main goal at this time is a moisture overload. My hair is sooo dryyyy.

K, thats enough  for now. I am pretty chatty. So much to learn though... 

P.S. THANK YOU for your warm welcomes


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 22, 2008)

Morenita said:


> Soooo, I read through the first 33 pages. Its probably going to take me all week to read the rest lol. This thing is LONG! I have enjoyed it so far though, you ladies bring lots of lol's and smiles.
> 
> I kinda feel like I jumped the gun now though, everybody else who was late _asked_ if they could join, I just kinda jumped right in there and was like "HEEEEEY"  I hope its ok for me to join this group. Better late than never eh?
> 
> ...


 
Girl, welcome!!!  YEAH, I am chatty, too!!!   Your hair is pretty, though!!!

I think you are going to like that OJON!  It sounds like on Tuesdays, you might want to add a little protein in your regi for some balance.  Maybe you could do the Aphogee 2 min reconstructor (not the hard one) on this day for sure bc even though your hair needs moisture, it will get it quick with what you are doing..

Welcome again!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 22, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Thanks ladies,
> 
> I'm not gonna front. I can't believe this hair is on my head.
> 
> But do you remember this dry/crunchy/breaking hair before I understood about moisturizing leave ins ? Unh Unh Unh ... Look at those dry/crunchy thin ends . I've had 1 trim since then...it's still thin but it is improving.This Thread is the Bomb!!!! Y'all save my hair!!!


 

KLo, I feel like you, this thread is the straight biz-ness!  

But...ummm...I'm corn-fused...it THAT ^^^ supposed to be your hair looking bad?!?!  Your hair always looks pretty to me!


----------



## KLomax (Apr 22, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> KLo, I feel like you, this thread is the straight biz-ness!
> 
> But...ummm...I'm corn-fused...it THAT ^^^ supposed to be your hair looking bad?!?! Your hair always looks pretty to me!


You are so :sweet:FM...look at those dry tangled ends...what a bird's nest...the endz were catching on everything like velcro and breaking like crazy...a hot tangled mess... I needed a ....if the sistaz had caught me on the street they would've written chapters about the damage


----------



## KLomax (Apr 22, 2008)

KLomax said:


> I put the conditioner on my *dry hair* w/plastic cap and went to sleep...I will rinse out soon...I found the Glycerin in the rubbing alcohol aisle(bottom shelf)...made by Humco..I mixed 1/2 condish & 1/2 Glycerin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:update:

OK ladies, I learned the glycerine tip from *4mia.* It's a keeper... very moisturizing and inexpensive... after I rinsed my hair I blow dried using *Pinkskates* method..sealed w/coconut oil...it's a WnG (sort of) but looks like a braid out...any way it took about 30 minutes


----------



## Jassy28 (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey Ladies !!!!!!!!!!!!!
I just wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing. I have been Soooo..... busy. I have 2wks of school left- thank goodness. I cant wait to get glued in front of the computer again. I am having LHCF withdrawl! 
No changes in my hair I am still wearing braids, its the easiest thing right now. 
Hope everyone is doing well, and welcome to all the new ladies. HHG


----------



## praisedancer (Apr 24, 2008)

_I'm a newbie as well and I wanted to know if it's too late for me to join?_


----------



## paradise79 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi everybody, 

Yeah, I'll also like to know...can I, can I, can I join? I'm a newbie


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 24, 2008)

Paradise and praisedancer It's not to late to join!  All you need is to set a personal goal for yourself, post a starting pic and regimen and you are off and runnin'!...WELCOME!!

Hey Jassy!  Good luck on your last 2 weeks...we miss you!


----------



## KLomax (Apr 24, 2008)

Welcome
Praisedancer
Paradise​


----------



## Morenita (Apr 24, 2008)

Welcome, Paradise and Praisedancer


----------



## praisedancer (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome. Here's my starting out pic. I'm currently transitioning so hopefully I can make my goal without giving in

Goal: BSL
Regimen: 1x week shampoo & condition, 3x week MN mixture, 1x month deep condition, 1x week flat iron.
Vits: Hair,Skin, & Nails 3x day, Flaxseed Oil Pills 2x day, & Fish Oil w/ Omega-3 Fatty Acids 3x day


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 24, 2008)

praisedancer said:


> Thanks for the welcome. Here's my starting out pic. I'm currently transitioning so hopefully I can make my goal without giving in
> 
> Goal: BSL
> Regimen: 1x week shampoo & condition, 3x week MN mixture, 1x month deep condition, 1x week flat iron.
> Vits: Hair,Skin, & Nails 3x day, Flaxseed Oil Pills 2x day, & Fish Oil w/ Omega-3 Fatty Acids 3x day


 

Cool pic!  Your hair has nice length and thickness!  Looks like you got some permanent color on the ends?  (Girl, I used to have some and it tore my hair UP.erplexed)  Me, Galadriel & BlackBeauty are transitioning, too.  Although My roots will be a mess.  If I can make it to 5 months successfully, I should be able to make it through my transition.  My goal is to transition for at least 18 (shooting for 24) and then chop ends at whatever length I'm at...  Hopefully we can share some tips and secrets!

Welcome, again!


----------



## paradise79 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thank you so much for the warm welcome.

I'm still trying to fix my profile but I've been lurking since november 07. 
I didn't have enough time to insert my starting pic but the pic in my signature is my current state. My goal is full APL by the end of the year (we shall see). 

I think I'm 4b or z.....relaxed , trying to transition to texlaxed. I'm in personnal bun challenge (7/7, sometimes 6/7) and actually almost 12 weeks post. It's going pretty well thanks to the board and ladies for so precious information.

I'm cowashing on sunday and wednesday with french condish and recently test Redken products. I love it and my hair also; I DC on dry hair at every wash with coconut oil/olive oil+Smooth Down con.

Thanks again for your kind words, ladies


----------



## praisedancer (Apr 24, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Cool pic! Your hair has nice length and thickness! Looks like you got some permanent color on the ends? (Girl, I used to have some and it tore my hair UP.erplexed) Me, Galadriel & BlackBeauty are transitioning, too. Although My roots will be a mess. If I can make it to 5 months successfully, I should be able to make it through my transition. My goal is to transition for at least 18 (shooting for 24) and then chop ends at whatever length I'm at... Hopefully we can share some tips and secrets!
> 
> Welcome, again!


 

That color was damaging to my hair, I will never color again. Can't wait until it's all out.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 25, 2008)

a Big :welcome3: to Praisedancer and Paradise.


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 25, 2008)

Welcome Praisedancer and Paradise. You ladies will fit right in and nice starting pics


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 25, 2008)

FM PLzzzz stop saying the word BC or cut and your hair in the same sentence. I cant take it


----------



## blackbeauty10 (Apr 26, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Cool pic! Your hair has nice length and thickness! Looks like you got some permanent color on the ends? (Girl, I used to have some and it tore my hair UP.erplexed) Me, Galadriel & BlackBeauty are transitioning, too. Although My roots will be a mess. If I can make it to 5 months successfully, I should be able to make it through my transition. My goal is to transition for at least 18 (shooting for 24) and then chop ends at whatever length I'm at... Hopefully we can share some tips and secrets!
> 
> Welcome, again!


Im getting a little discouraged....i'll be 9 weeks post on Sunday and my NG is horrible...I took my braids out tonight..and OH MY GOD!!!! It is thick...I just venting for a second....and wondering to myself....what in the heck am I doing...lol....but im going to continue this journey...i have a whole 10 months to go.....I, gonna post some new pics of my NG and length now...


----------



## paradise79 (Apr 26, 2008)

Im getting a little discouraged....i'll be 9 weeks post on Sunday and my NG is horrible...I took my braids out tonight..and OH MY GOD!!!! It is thick...I just venting for a second....and wondering to myself....what in the heck am I doing...lol....but im going to continue this journey...i have a whole 10 months to go.....I, gonna post some new pics of my NG and length now... Today 03:38 AM
Hi ladies,

Blackbeauty, just throw this "little bit" of discouragement away! your hair is so thick and shinning. After lurking here and there, I'm pretty sure what ever decision you'll make you'll be finding great support and advice.


----------



## MsQ (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm a newbie. Can I join in too? 

Starting pics are in my avatar and siggy. I forgot the date of my last relaxer.

My short term goal is full SL by September '08

My regimen (Needs A LOT OF HELP. Any and all suggestions welcome!)

For now, I dry DC the night before my weekly wash and set.
I also use IC Hair Polisher Olive Moisturizing Serum every other day and Isoplus Natural Remedy Tea Tree & Aloe Conditioning Hair Spray.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 26, 2008)

MsQ said:


> I'm a newbie. Can I join in too?
> 
> Starting pics are in my avatar and siggy. I forgot the date of my last relaxer.
> 
> ...


 
:welcome3: MsQ!!!! You are definitely in the right place. and your hair looks great. 

And you will get a good regi going in no time. the key is to simply figure out what your hair likes. Going with the basics. a good poo and condish, a good moisturizer and oil are all key in making up a regimen that will work.


----------



## Pheonixx (Apr 26, 2008)

Hello Ladies

How ya'll derrin....? 

I have lurked for like an entire year and just decided to join up. LOL

 I need to figure out how to Conditioner washes and pre-poo.

*Regimen
*--I wash and Deep Condition once a week. I will more than likely wash twice a week since I've slowly weened myself off the Flat Iron!  I'm a reformed _Heat Junky _and my Chi was attached to my hip!  Everytime I washed I'd flat iron.  
--I'll usually slather conditioner on my head with oil, slap a bag on my head and lounge around for hours. Sometimes I sleep with it. Then I'll wake up wash it off.  I airdry my hair. I stopped using blow-dryers 3 yrs ago. 
--I recently stopped wrapping because I'd experienced breakage on my Rt front side. I think wrapping caused it.
--I apply a protein treatment as needed.
--I've never relaxed on schedule.  My last relaxer was in the third wk of March. I suppose I will try to stretch my relaxer as far out as possible. The only diff is--I've never stretched without HEAT! _(oh no)_
Ya'll pray for me...
--I'm going into protective styles (I did my first braid-out last night) So I think I can rock that for a minute. Then I'll start doing wet-sets.

*HAIR TYPE
*My research tells me that I have am a 4A, I think.  I have an s-curl pattern. 
BUT my hair in it's NATURAL state is not cottony at all.  It's more bushy and big.  And it soaks up humidity like a sponge, becoming--even bigger. The 3C sounds like me but I don't have corkscrews.
*Products*...(I actually use more but this is what's in my aresenal at the moment)
*Nexxus:* 
-Emergencee  (protein treatment I use as needed)) 
-Humectress   (My main Moisturizing shampoo)
-Diametress     (Hair thickening shampoo)
-Aphogee Reconstructor*
Proclaim*: 
-Aloe and Shea Butter  (Moisturizing conditioner)
*Ion*: 
-Moisturizing Treatment
*Keracare:* 
-1st Lather (seems to be a clarifying shampoo to me)
               Detangling Shampoo
*Paul Mitchell:   *
-Entire Tea Tree Oil Line.
****The Generic Paul Mitchell works just as well, btw. Cheaper too*****
*Oil:  * 
-Queen Helens's Jojoba      
-Hollywood Beauty Tea Trea Oil. Makes my hair very soft. I found this at Walgreens or CVS, I think. It was very cheap (like $2-3)
Check out the ingredients:
_Soybean Oil, tea tree oil, safflower oil, vitamin E, carrot extract, aloe ver extract, rose hips oil, peanut oil, sweet almond oil, methypararaben (and) Isoprpylparaben (and) Isobutylparaben (and) Butylparaben, Fragrance, D &C Red #17, D & C Yellow # 11 _

*HAIR CREME:*
-Mizani h20 Rosehip--I have to buy more though. I have been using the Tea Tree oil on my hair. I have a habit of not puting anything on my scalp don't know if it's a good or bad thing.
-Olive oil hair Lotion.

*Relaxers: * 
-Elasta QP  Relaxer (regular) if I must self-relax.
-If professional I prefer Mizani. 

*Vitamins*
-Biotin 
-Women's 1 a Day Weight Smart

*AIDS:*
-MTG===>>> I tried MTG like 5 mths ago but it was too darn oily. I have a phobia of grease and thick pomades. lol Gives me flashbacks of my aunt slathering Blue Magic and Royal Crown all over my head...You could erect oil derects if you were so inclined.
Although yesterday I did put some around the hairline using a Q-tip. Will document the progress.  And if see significant improvement I'll work it into my schedule and just deal with the oiliness for a time. 
-Mehandi HENNA for African Hair==>> Just ordered some 2 dys ago.  I hope it's not as drying as some suggest because I already have moisture deficiency issues.  But I am so excited to try it. And the  conditioning benefits far outweigh that negative.


*FUTURE GOALS/EXPECTATIONS*
I think I'll have to get back with you on timeframes and expectations for length.  I know that my hair grows quickly I just don't know how fast to be able to explain in inches. 
My goal is BSL.  I'm at 12" I think. It's at the level of C-7 vertebrae (that bony protuberance at the back of the neck for those unfamiliar with medical 
term.)
I'd like to go natural. I'd attempted tex-laxing some mths ago but the bushiness got to me. But Im going to try--again.

I will post more pics.


----------



## MsQ (Apr 26, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> :welcome3: MsQ!!!! You are definitely in the right place. and your hair looks great.
> 
> And you will get a good regi going in no time. the key is to simply figure out what your hair likes. Going with the basics. a good poo and condish, a good moisturizer and oil are all key in making up a regimen that will work.



Thank you for the warm welcome fiya'slovechild!!!! I was always some who hated putting products in my hair because they all seemed to heavy and would take any and all bounce out of my hair. Now I'm on the search for, like you said, the right moisturizer and sealant.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 26, 2008)

PhoEnixX said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> How ya'll derrin....?
> 
> ...


 
 PhoEnixX!!!!!!!


----------



## blackbeauty10 (Apr 26, 2008)

paradise79 said:


> Im getting a little discouraged....i'll be 9 weeks post on Sunday and my NG is horrible...I took my braids out tonight..and OH MY GOD!!!! It is thick...I just venting for a second....and wondering to myself....what in the heck am I doing...lol....but im going to continue this journey...i have a whole 10 months to go.....I, gonna post some new pics of my NG and length now... Today 03:38 AM
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Blackbeauty, just throw this "little bit" of discouragement away! your hair is so thick and shinning. After lurking here and there, I'm pretty sure what ever decision you'll make you'll be finding great support and advice.


thanks paradise79, and your right..i have all the support I need right here.


----------



## Pheonixx (Apr 26, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> PhoEnixX!!!!!!!




Hey FIYA....


----------



## KLomax (Apr 26, 2008)

Welcome 
MsQ & PhoEnixx ​


----------



## MsQ (Apr 26, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Welcome
> MsQ & PhoEnixx ​



Thank you KLomax!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 27, 2008)

PhoEnixX said:


> Hey FIYA....


 
Your hair looks so nice in your Avy pic.


----------



## cotyan (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh wow, I'd love to get in on this and I'm definitely a newbie, I guess my official start date will be May 1st. I'll make sure and take a picture that morning and update regularly.

My plan is to continue taking biotin, MSM and Silica (when I can locate the silicia that is!) in addition to brushing my hair every night for 5 minutes. Sounds crazy but when I do this, it seems to help, stimulates the scalp I guess?  Not sure but I've always done this and my hair is already thick and a nice length, I just want it longer and down to my waist


----------



## Pheonixx (Apr 27, 2008)

^^^
Hey COTYAN 
Y'know I haven't brushed my hair in sooo long.... Not even to wrap it.  Just fell out of the habit. 

@FIYA...  Thanks...You too!

@KLOMAXX.... Hey Girl!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 27, 2008)

blackbeauty10 said:


> Im getting a little discouraged....i'll be 9 weeks post on Sunday and my NG is horrible...I took my braids out tonight..and OH MY GOD!!!! It is thick...I just venting for a second....and wondering to myself....what in the heck am I doing...lol....but im going to continue this journey...i have a whole 10 months to go.....I, gonna post some new pics of my NG and length now...


 
Girl, don't sweat it!!!  Get you a ORS Replenishing PAK and mix 2 tbsp  of olive oil in (you may need 2 packs).  Slap that puppy in and sit under the heat for 30 minutes.  Girl when you take it out, your roots and relaxed ends will be like butta....

We can do this!!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 27, 2008)

MsQ said:


> I'm a newbie. Can I join in too?
> 
> Starting pics are in my avatar and siggy. I forgot the date of my last relaxer.
> 
> ...


 
WELCOME!!! 

Your DC sounds good, you just need to make sure you get the right balance of protein and moisture for your hair.  What products do you use for the DC and poo and con?


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 27, 2008)

PhoEnixX said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> How ya'll derrin....?
> 
> ...


 
   Girl, you wasn't kidding when ytou said you were a lurker...look at that PJ list...impressive!!!   Me, Galadriel and blackbeauty are all attempting to transition as well.  You are welcome to join us!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 27, 2008)

cotyan said:


> Oh wow, I'd love to get in on this and I'm definitely a newbie, I guess my official start date will be May 1st. I'll make sure and take a picture that morning and update regularly.
> 
> My plan is to continue taking biotin, MSM and Silica (when I can locate the silicia that is!) in addition to brushing my hair every night for 5 minutes. Sounds crazy but when I do this, it seems to help, stimulates the scalp I guess? Not sure but I've always done this and my hair is already thick and a nice length, *I just want it longer and down to my waist*


 
...Don't we all!     Can't wait to see your pics and continue getting to know you!


----------



## blackbeauty10 (Apr 27, 2008)

Welcome MsQ and Phoenixx!!!


----------



## MsQ (Apr 27, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> WELCOME!!!
> 
> Your DC sounds good, you just need to make sure you get the right balance of protein and moisture for your hair.  What products do you use for the DC and poo and con?



I DC with Burt's Bees More Moisture Raspberry and Brazil Nut Conditioner.

I use Kuz or Mane 'n Tail for poo and con.


----------



## Pheonixx (Apr 27, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Girl, you wasn't kidding when ytou said you were a lurker...look at that PJ list...impressive!!!   Me, Galadriel and blackbeauty are all attempting to transition as well.  You are welcome to join us!!!




Girl---I've been 'Lurkin and Learnin'. And I'm STILL learning--a yr later! 
LOL.

But thank you for inviting me.  I'ma try to do it. 

I am doing my first co-wash right now. And speaking of co-washing: 

I found some interesting info. The first link briefly explains CONES (or silicon based additives) and how they affect your hair.  Which can especially helpful if co-washing. 
The second link is from this site. It provides a list of products without cones. It provides a list of silicone free products

http://ladylonghair.googlepages.com/'cone-freeconditioners

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=101418

This may help some ppl. I didn't know what cones were--so I figured since we're all new maybe someone else didn't know either...and didn't know where to look on the site.

 Anywho, I didn't expect the co-wash to go this well. Truthfully.  I've been running around in this braid-out. It was actually cute. 
The hair in my crown area fell though when I hit the outside air so I did walk around with a bit of a bush today LOL.

But -- I thought I'd have to fight with the conditioner.  I wet my hair and applied from tip to root. Actually....the minute I put it on--my hair immediately smoothed down and softened.

*Hey Black BEAUTY!!*


----------



## Summer 74 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey ladies, 
I haven't post in a while *** Finals***. Just to catch up I had my last touch-up @ 7weeks... yeah woo woo. No big difference I will post pics after June 8th touch-up. I decided to stretch each relaxer one week at a time. My hair is really shedding I also noticed some thinness on the left side more that right of my edges. I am ordering this product I read about on another board called ovation to see if that helps. I have such fragile edges and I deff will make sure my hairdressor perms them edges last. 
p.s Where can I get one of those length check t-shirts???
Has anyone used DooGro megathick medicated hair vitalizer??? It says its good for thininng edges. 
Oh one more thing do you ladies think I should maybe even skip perming my edges this touch-up coming up all together???


----------



## Summer 74 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey ladies,
I was cleaning out the cabinets oh and I noticed my doogro has one of those awful ingredients and so did my design essential herbal complex..... Petrolatum so 16.00 in the trash! I have to admit I knew nothing about ingredients until I started reading on LHCF. I did find a oil I use to use , I liked it because it smelled good I didn't know any better but come to find out its natural!!!! I thought I would post the link. I have the herbal finish sheen and the oil and scalp conditioner and the herbal styling oil http://naturaloasishairproducts.com/naturaloasisproducts.html


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 28, 2008)

PhoEnixX said:


> Girl---I've been 'Lurkin and Learnin'. And I'm STILL learning--a yr later!
> LOL.
> 
> But thank you for inviting me. I'ma try to do it.
> ...


 
Hey, girl! I haven't gotten to the point where I need to do co-washes to help with the NG, but I do LOVE a good DC!  My hair always feels like butta after...  I can't wait until I have transitioned for about 5-6 months and have a bunch of NG!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 28, 2008)

Summer 74 said:


> Hey ladies,
> I haven't post in a while *** Finals***. Just to catch up I had my last touch-up @ 7weeks... yeah woo woo. No big difference I will post pics after June 8th touch-up. I decided to stretch each relaxer one week at a time. My hair is really shedding I also noticed some thinness on the left side more that right of my edges. I am ordering this product I read about on another board called ovation to see if that helps. I have such fragile edges and I deff will make sure my hairdressor perms them edges last.
> p.s Where can I get one of those length check t-shirts???
> Has anyone used DooGro megathick medicated hair vitalizer??? It says its good for thininng edges.
> Oh one more thing do you ladies think I should maybe even skip perming my edges this touch-up coming up all together???


 
Yep, throw that stuff out!  As far as the thinness of the edges, do you wrap your hair?  Some folks were saying this caused them to have thinness on one side or the other and they had to either cross wrap or wrap alternating directions each night.

Maybe do the edges absolutely last, so they only get kinda texlaxed?

You can get the t-shirt here http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=211257&highlight=shirts

HTH!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 28, 2008)

Okay, i went out to celebrate my bday today. and i did my hair. I want to wait to post a pic of my length at the end of the month. 







 Its sorta bright though.


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 29, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Okay, i went out to celebrate my bday today. and i did my hair. I want to wait to post a pic of my length at the end of the month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*Girl, you was* *RED HOT*  *on your b-day!    *

*Looking good!!!  *

*Happy Belated Birthday!!!!*


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 29, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> *Girl, you was* *RED HOT*  *on your b-day! *
> 
> *Looking good!!! *
> 
> *Happy Belated Birthday!!!!*


 Thanks FM!!!!! I'm gonna wait till after my wash Friday to post my length shots.


----------



## Pheonixx (Apr 29, 2008)

*Happy Belated Fiya!
**
@SUMMER*...I see mentions of garlic helping with the shedding.  (garlic shampoo? Oil?) I've been shedding, too. But it's slowed up some. Because last winter I was pulling out strands left and right.  IT was freaking me out But hell--at least I'm not breaking.

If your hair is breaking I don't think you should relax that area. But I dunno. You can't do wet-sets to stretch your relaxers out? 
As Finding Me stated it could be the wrap.  Do you wrap? Which direction do you wrap in?
Cause....I had thinning/breakage on my right side. The only reason why I blamed wrapping is because the breakage occured when I was hardly touching except to wrap it.   I talked to my cousin's girl who is a beautician and she was skeptical.
I laid off the wrapping for a minute. 
Then it happened again. And I knew it had to have been the wrapping because I was in training (National Guard) for six weeks.  I didn't have time to do my hair (and I had a day's notification that I would be going anywhere so I couldn't get a sew-in). 
But--I kept my hair in a wrap and the thinning out happened again.

The Rt side is ALWAYS the site of breakage and that's the portion of my hair that recieves the most comb action.  Because I wrap from Rt to Lt. 

So...maybe you could try to lay off the wrapping for a minute--or cross-wrap (i think it's called) just to see if THAT's what's causing it.  
*
@FINDING ME*...I just cowash for moisture. I'd never even thought of doing it to soften new growth.
Hmm...
It really helps my ends. 
Plus my hair loves moisture. So much in fact that 'it' sucks every bit of moisture out the air and dries itself outself.  So--I have to feed the beast...


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 29, 2008)

PhoEnixX said:


> *Happy Belated Fiya!*
> 
> *@SUMMER*...I see mentions of garlic helping with the shedding. (garlic shampoo? Oil?) I've been shedding, too. But it's slowed up some. Because last winter I was pulling out strands left and right. IT was freaking me out But hell--at least I'm not breaking.
> 
> ...


 
Girl, yes- in my siggy I was over 11 weeks post.  I was doing cowashes at that point (since maybe about 10 weeks) and my NG was so soft and wavy, not hard and crunchy!  That's when I actually realized that I could probably transition without a whole lotta pain!


----------



## Pheonixx (Apr 29, 2008)

Hmm.
Well I guess that makes sense...I've noticed that my new growth is more manageable.


----------



## pr3tty (Apr 29, 2008)

*HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY FIYA*​


----------



## vestaluv1 (Apr 29, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Okay, i went out to celebrate my bday today. and i did my hair. I want to wait to post a pic of my length at the end of the month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ah WOW.  You look BEAUTIFUL and I'm lovin' the hair.
A BELATED HAPPY BIRTHDAY.  Man, I'm always late 4 everything . cake:


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks Pretty and PhoEnixX!!!!!

@ Klomax, u know when i went for my relaxer friday, i saw that my stylist uses Stabilizer Plus too?!?!?!? lol, i was so happy. I never even paid attention to it. I feel really good about that.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 29, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> Ah WOW. You look BEAUTIFUL and I'm lovin' the hair.
> A BELATED HAPPY BIRTHDAY. Man, I'm always late 4 everything . cake:


 

Awwwww!!!!!! Thanks Vestaluv1!!!!!!! that means a lot. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## KLomax (Apr 29, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Thanks Pretty and PhoEnixX!!!!!
> 
> @ Klomax, u know when i went for my relaxer friday, i saw that my stylist uses Stabilizer Plus too?!?!?!? lol, i was so happy. I never even paid attention to it. I feel really good about that.


 
Alllllright!!!! I'm DC'ing right now... I think I will follow up with SP   . I have no idea what I am doing after I rinse . Any ideas ????


----------



## Summer 74 (Apr 29, 2008)

I do wrap my hair every night from left to right and the thinner side is the side that is combed over to the right.....hmmm  but, how do you cross wrap?


----------



## Summer 74 (Apr 29, 2008)

PhoEnixX said:


> Girl---I've been 'Lurkin and Learnin'. And I'm STILL learning--a yr later!
> LOL.
> 
> But thank you for inviting me. I'ma try to do it.
> ...


You must of read my mind!!!! I just said two days ago what is a cone????


----------



## Pheonixx (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok *Summer*--here's what I found concerning Crosswrapping.
These aren't how-to videos just ppl in discussion.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=122156&highlight=cross+wrapping
http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=112207

Seems like you part the hair down the middle of the hair and clip them to opposite ends of the head.  Secure with a scarf and pull the clips out.  Hmm...Sounds easy.  
I'm still in a braid out so I won't know until some time from now how effective this is.

Y'know what's crazy? Every time I do a internet search for hair care and techniques I'm led back to this forum.

And about the cones...lol yeah--half the time ppl talkin and I'll just be  like, "Wha---?"  
Thank God the mods put a  _English to 'Hair-Speak' Dictionary _in the stickies
Or I prolly still would have been wondering what an EVOO was.


BTW, Your hair is pretty!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 30, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Alllllright!!!! I'm DC'ing right now... I think I will follow up with SP  . I have no idea what I am doing after I rinse . Any ideas ????


 
I usually condition and let it sit for a while. or do a mild protein treatment if i need it. if not, then i proceed to put in my leave-in and blow dry or do an air rollerset.

ETA :I also think i want to try a clear rinse. I've been hearing so many good things about them. So i may do one Friday.


----------



## joyandfaith (Apr 30, 2008)

Can a newbie out there please explain to me what an MN is?   Thanks!


----------



## nodisrespect (Apr 30, 2008)

MN is miconazole nitrate, found in products like Monistat and Neosporin.

I have a question: what is serum used for and how/when should it be applied?


----------



## joyandfaith (Apr 30, 2008)

nodisrespect said:


> MN is miconazole nitrate, found in products like Monistat and Neosporin.
> 
> I have a question: what is serum used for and how/when should it be applied?




I was wondering the same thing...but there's a whole challenge behind it.


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 30, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> I was wondering the same thing...but there's a whole challenge behind it.


 

yeah, basically some ladies are applying the cheap/no name version of cootchie cream to their scalp......apparently it speeds hair growth (i ain't gonna knock it bc i haven't/prolly won't try it...)...no , seriously, they use the no name brand of monistat...


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 30, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> I was wondering the same thing...but there's a whole challenge behind it.


 
MN is short for Miconazole Nitrate. Its an ingredient in Monistat and Neosporin. You can use those, but i just buy the MN straight up. they have 2 and 4%. a small tube is usually 4 or 5 dollars. Many women mix theirs with essential oils. I have used mine alone and with oils and it doesn't make a difference for me. It does give u good growth. it is very drying so the oils will help out with that alot. Some women got headaches from it but i didn't. 

i get mine from Dollar General. but Walmart sells it, Family dollar, etc.

i apply mine like i'm oiling my scalp. i part the hair in 4 big sections, then i apply it to each section one at a time. The key is to give your scalp a good massage. This helps out alot.


----------



## Summer 74 (Apr 30, 2008)

PhoEnixX said:


> Ok *Summer*--here's what I found concerning Crosswrapping.
> These aren't how-to videos just ppl in discussion.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=122156&highlight=cross+wrapping
> ...


----------



## Summer 74 (Apr 30, 2008)

What do you ladies think about me requesting my stylist use Design essentials mild perm for touch-ups  instead of regular??  I was thinking mild may be gentler.  What's your thoughts... ladies


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 30, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> MN is short for Miconazole Nitrate. Its an ingredient in Monistat and Neosporin. You can use those, but *i just buy the MN straight up.* they have 2 and 4%. a small tube is usually 4 or 5 dollars. Many women mix theirs with essential oils. I have used mine alone and with oils and it doesn't make a difference for me. It does give u good growth. it is very drying so the oils will help out with that alot. Some women got headaches from it but i didn't.
> 
> i get mine from Dollar General. but Walmart sells it, Family dollar, etc.
> 
> i apply mine like i'm oiling my scalp. i part the hair in 4 big sections, then i apply it to each section one at a time. The key is to give your scalp a good massage. This helps out alot.


 
fiya- i didn't know it came by itself and not just in the cootchie cream...ok ya'll ignore what i said...thanks for clearing that up for me!!!  whew, girl ima mess, if i had tried it, i woulda been puttin' monistat on my hair 'cause i thought that's what everyone was doing...whew...thanks again 

*pssst*...on the real, how's it working for you?


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 30, 2008)

PhoEnixX said:


> Girl---I've been 'Lurkin and Learnin'. And I'm STILL learning--a yr later!
> LOL.
> 
> But thank you for inviting me. I'ma try to do it.
> ...


 
:sweet:that stuff on cones was the bomb!  THANKS!!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Apr 30, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> fiya- i didn't know it came by itself and not just in the cootchie cream...ok ya'll ignore what i said...thanks for clearing that up for me!!! whew, girl ima mess, if i had tried it, i woulda been puttin' monistat on my hair 'cause i thought that's what everyone was doing...whew...thanks again
> 
> *pssst*...on the real, how's it working for you?


 
 girl, its fine. I was sceptical too. but then it got broken down to me what MN really is. Its only part of the "coochie cream". its an antifungal ingredient that works on the scalp. And some do use monistat and neosporin, but Monistat is like 18 dollars, so no thank you,lol. 

And i like it. i still don't apply it like i should. but i can definitely tell that its helping. i don't get headaches or anything. I just apply it.


----------



## Pheonixx (May 1, 2008)

Ya'll don't feel bad...I thought these females were putting 'Cootch Cream' on their heads too.

But then who am I to trip I went out and bought that horse lotion, i.e., MTG. 
Of the two I wonder which one works better...?

Question: Is anybody Henna-ing?  Do you HAVE to wait 3 months post relxer to henna your hair.  I relaxed my hair the week of the 25th in March. I'm right at 5 1/2 to 6 weeks.  I have about an inch of new growth.


----------



## KLomax (May 1, 2008)

Good morning ladies 

I did my weekly wash Tues..1st I henna'd..I was seriously in need of some GHM (gray hair maintenance). ..now the strands are a copper color...I seriously need to buy more indigo. I :heart2: indigo.

I banded overnight and let air dry... It was a little damp so I blow dried for a few minutes to reduce shrinkage . Now it's in a ponytail. I am seriously considering trying no heat(except for DC & hot oil treatment). 


I think it's growing !!!!


----------



## Summer 74 (May 1, 2008)

Ok ladies I keep hearing moisture moisture but  what do you moisture with? What do you recommend like after washing /rollersets or before cross wrapping hair to go to bed? Any suggestions???? I am going to sally's to look around. Olive oil??? Is this for moisture ......I am getting confused.


----------



## KLomax (May 1, 2008)

Summer 74 said:


> Ok ladies I keep hearing moisture moisture but what do you moisture with? What do you recommend like after washing /rollersets or before cross wrapping hair to go to bed? Any suggestions???? I am going to sally's to look around. Olive oil??? Is this for moisture ......I am getting confused.


 
Hey Summer below please find the link to Sistalicks article...she discusses moisturizing shampoos/conditioners/leave ins etc. She also suggests products.

You may want to visit her fotki. She has lots of good information regarding relaxing as well that may help your underneath hair(uh huh    I was in your fotki ).

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/288340/hair_regimen_building_for_newbies.html


----------



## Summer 74 (May 1, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Hey Summer below please find the link to Sistalicks article...she discusses moisturizing shampoos/conditioners/leave ins etc. She also suggests products.
> 
> You may want to visit her fotki. She has lots of good information regarding relaxing as well that may help yout underneath hair(uh huh  I was in your fotki ).
> 
> http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/288340/hair_regimen_building_for_newbies.html


 
 LOL... Ok thanks I will check it out


----------



## lurkersincejan (May 1, 2008)

Hey Ladies I know I dont post much but I just took my 1 month progress picture and was excited to share. Its in my siggy


----------



## Pheonixx (May 1, 2008)

Well as I understand it you wash then while the hair still wet put on a moisturizer and seal with oil.

But here are the products I have.

*-Nexxux Therappe--*I think my hair is getting used to it. Time to switch shampoos.
*-Nexxus Humectress--*Ditto
*-Creme of Nature Detangling Conditioning Shampoo.* I just bought this and used it tonight. I LOVE IT! Contains a lot of natural ingredients I'd love to try the conditioner.
*-Proclaim Shea and Shea Butter Moisturizing Conditioner*.
*-Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner*- You can you use this as a leave-in conditioner as well.  I have the shampoo but I have not tried it.  It's kind of light.
*-Folicure Moisturizing conditioner*.  I tried this while at my home girl's house and loved it so I decided to include it in the collection.  It reminds me of Paul Mitchell Tea Trea Oil line. Minty smell; has the scalp tingling. It's a treatment for fine hair but--there's nothing wrong with prevention.  
*
Organic Root Stimulator Carrot Oil*.  Way better than the Olive Oil variety. 
*Olive Oil Moisturizer-*
I want to try Elasta QP Mango Butter but I can't find it. May have to order it online.


----------



## pr3tty (May 1, 2008)

Ladies I didnt 4get about you. I have a lot on my plate at work and its taking all my time but Im still here. I wanna thank you ladies for keeping us going and also Plz dont 4get its the 1st. so progress time. This is not only for length just your overall progress from last month.


----------



## pr3tty (May 1, 2008)

My progress pic I wore this wash and go today


----------



## tycoles (May 1, 2008)

Oh man, I joined this challenge a month ago and kind of forgot about it.  Sorry ladies!  Anyway, I am currently el, and very uneven.  I have some pics in my fotki.  Below are my products and regimen:

Wash using con on Sundays
DC 2x per week (Just joined challenge on lhc so don't have any results to report on this) with ORS replenishing pak
Moisturize nightly w/kids organics shea butter detangler then seal with oil.
Use mango butter in the morning
Also use a glycerine mix on ng.
Stretching relaxers for 12 weeks.

My ultimate goal is bsl.  Current pic http://public.fotki.com/Tycol/carmel-challenge/carmel-challenge/dsci0033.html


----------



## Jassy28 (May 1, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!!!! Pr3tty your hair looks amazing!!!! 


pr3tty said:


> My progress pic I wore this wash and go today


----------



## pr3tty (May 1, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!! Pr3tty your hair looks amazing!!!!


 
Thank you Jassy....


----------



## FindingMe (May 2, 2008)

PhoEnixX said:


> Ya'll don't feel bad...I thought these females were putting 'Cootch Cream' on their heads too.
> 
> But then who am I to trip I went out and bought that horse lotion, i.e., MTG.
> Of the two I wonder which one works better...?
> ...


 
I thought you could henna anytime, but I don't know?


----------



## FindingMe (May 2, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Good morning ladies
> 
> I did my weekly wash Tues..1st I henna'd..I was seriously in need of some GHM (gray hair maintenance). ..now the strands are a copper color...I seriously need to buy more indigo. I :heart2: indigo.
> 
> ...


 

KLo, the hair looks *GREAT*!!!!  I beleieve it is getting longer, too (if that's at all possible)


----------



## FindingMe (May 2, 2008)

lurkersincejan said:


> Hey Ladies I know I dont post much but I just took my 1 month progress picture and was excited to share. Its in my siggy


 
Am I trippin' or does it look like your hair grew a coupla inches in 3 weeks?!!?!?!LOOKS GREAT!!!


----------



## FindingMe (May 2, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> My progress pic I wore this wash and go today


 
  OMG!!!  Your hair is getting so thick!!! It looks amazing!!!!!!!  You betta work it, gurl!


----------



## nodisrespect (May 2, 2008)

Ok so no one can throw a few helpful tidbits my way about serum? Does the whole board have me on ignore?


----------



## FindingMe (May 2, 2008)

nodisrespect said:


> Ok so no one can throw a few helpful tidbits my way about serum? Does the whole board have me on ignore?


 

aw, boo-  You are not on ignore.  I really don't use serum.  The only serum I know about is the kind that folks apply to their hair like before a wrap or roller set or blow/air dry/flat iron (ie Keracare Silken Seal or Prosilk or something similiar).  I don't like them for my hair as they make my hair kinda dull and dry looking, which is odd because I tried the kind for shine...erplexed  I think there are different kinds but I think a lot of folks use them for thermal styling?...  I don't use it so I tried not to reply 'cause I am known for replying with my  like I am a professional but without personal experience...sorry, tho-  you are not on ignore


----------



## FindingMe (May 2, 2008)

Hey, ladies! Here is my May update pic (click to see larger) and status...I am transitioning to natural hair. 4 weeks in, so my NG is barely there. Since I have decided to transition, I trimmed another inch off the ends of my hair as I'd like to get rid of the layers and keep my ends as healthy as possible during the transition.

My goal is to fully transition and cut relaxed ends at 18 months.  My hope is that my natural hair will be between SL and APL at that time. If not, I may chop anyway. My original goal was to make BSL this year, but I think I will abandon that for the new goal of transitioning for 18 months before chopping relaxed ends. There is no way I could transition for 3 years to natural stretched BSL, I know me, so I'm changing my goal from acheiving BSL this year and hopefully can maintain btw APL and BSL for the transition....


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 2, 2008)

Wow @ FM, Klo's and Pretty's hair!!!!! All three look so nice!!!!!!! and Lurker, i'm just amazed at that growth. Your hair really grew!!!!! Congrats!!!!!! I'll post mine when i finish and decide what i'm gonna do to it,lol.


----------



## KLomax (May 2, 2008)

lurkersincejan said:


> Hey Ladies I know I dont post much but I just took my 1 month progress picture and was excited to share. Its in my siggy


Nice progress  ics:!!!  It's growin' gurl !!!


----------



## KLomax (May 2, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> aw, boo- You are not on ignore. I really don't use serum. The only serum I know about is the kind that folks apply to their hair like before a wrap or roller set or blow/air dry/flat iron (ie Keracare Silken Seal or Prosilk or something similiar). I don't like them for my hair as they make my hair kinda dull and dry looking, which is odd because I tried the kind for shine...erplexed I think there are different kinds but I think a lot of folks use them for thermal styling?... I don't use it so I tried not to reply 'cause I am known for replying with my  like I am a professional but without personal experience...sorry, tho- you are not on ignore


 
Cosigning  nodisrespect .....There are different types of serums...for thermal heat styling/shine/hair thickener...e.g.Chi Silk Infusion, IC Plus Hair Polisher & Straightening Serum & Organix Anti breakage Serum. 

What are you interested in ?


----------



## Pheonixx (May 2, 2008)

*@NODISRESPECT*...Hey girl.  I didn't really see your post.  But if I did-- I prolly didn't answer because I didn't know anything about it...sorry.

Well KLOMAXX brought up a few serums and I have the Chi Silk infusion serum --but I don't really use it because I'm trying to cut down on heat at the moment. 
And honestly...I don't even know what the heck it's supposed to do (Impulse buy). ...I just saw the words, 'silk protein' and was like, _"Oooh...!"_


It does make the hair very soft. A little does go a long way...


----------



## Pheonixx (May 2, 2008)

Everyone's hair is gorgeous. 

I will post mine in a day or so. Gotta straighten it out first.


----------



## pr3tty (May 2, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Hey, ladies! Here is my May update pic (click to see larger) and status...I am transitioning to natural hair. 4 weeks in, so my NG is barely there. Since I have decided to transition, I trimmed another inch off the ends of my hair as I'd like to get rid of the layers and keep my ends as healthy as possible during the transition.
> 
> My goal is to fully transition and cut relaxed ends at 18 months.  My hope is that my natural hair will be between SL and APL at that time. If not, I may chop anyway. My original goal was to make BSL this year, but I think I will abandon that for the new goal of transitioning for 18 months before chopping relaxed ends. There is no way I could transition for 3 years to natural stretched BSL, I know me, so I'm changing my goal from acheiving BSL this year and hopefully can maintain btw APL and BSL for the transition....


 
I just love your hair and I want it... Is that 2 much 2 ask 4???


----------



## Summer 74 (May 2, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Hey, ladies! Here is my May update pic (click to see larger) and status...I am transitioning to natural hair. 4 weeks in, so my NG is barely there. Since I have decided to transition, I trimmed another inch off the ends of my hair as I'd like to get rid of the layers and keep my ends as healthy as possible during the transition.
> 
> My goal is to fully transition and cut relaxed ends at 18 months.  My hope is that my natural hair will be between SL and APL at that time. If not, I may chop anyway. My original goal was to make BSL this year, but I think I will abandon that for the new goal of transitioning for 18 months before chopping relaxed ends. There is no way I could transition for 3 years to natural stretched BSL, I know me, so I'm changing my goal from acheiving BSL this year and hopefully can maintain btw APL and BSL for the transition....


Very nice!!!!


----------



## MissKim (May 3, 2008)

I'm almost a month into my new hair growth regimen. I mixed up a new batch of MN, have started using Lacio Lacio, and I've added SAA to all my hair products. My stylist told me that my hair is very healthy and nowhere near as dry and brittle as it was earlier this year. My next relaxer is May 16th. I have a lot of new growth (love that MN mix of mine )
I'll add new pics to my *Fotki* after my next touch up. I think this summer I will start stretching between relaxers. My hair shedding has decreased a lot too. I get inspired when I see the hair photos on the forum. This site os a wealth of info. I'm going to mix up a batch of MN for my mom who's hair is thinning a little on the sides and in the back. 



MissKim said:


> Thanks for the welcome!!!! Here's my newly created Fotki journal:
> http://public.fotki.com/MissKim0109/im-growing-my-hair-long/
> 
> My regimen is pretty simple:
> ...


----------



## FindingMe (May 3, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I just love your hair and I want it... *Is that 2 much 2 ask 4??*?


 
You laughing, but I may be doing a BC this fall (after my best friend's wedding) and sending it to ya!  I am trying to be patience, as I know it's a virtue, but it ain't my thing!  Trying real hard, the only thing that's getting me by is that I may be able to cut like an inch every coupla months or so...maybe that will curb the itch...erplexed

Girlie, you make me feel good!  THANKS!


----------



## FindingMe (May 3, 2008)

MissKim said:


> I'm almost a month into my new hair growth regimen. I mixed up a new batch of MN, have started using Lacio Lacio, and I've added SAA to all my hair products. My stylist told me that my hair is very healthy and nowhere near as dry and brittle as it was earlier this year. My next relaxer is May 16th. I have a lot of new growth (love that MN mix of mine )
> I'll add new pics to my *Fotki* after my next touch up. I think this summer I will start stretching between relaxers. My hair shedding has decreased a lot too. I get inspired when I see the hair photos on the forum. This site os a wealth of info. I'm going to mix up a batch of MN for my mom who's hair is thinning a little on the sides and in the back.


 
You workin' it out, huh?  You think the MN is helping with the growth and shedding??  How do you make your MN mix again?  Whatcha put in it?  You use the straight MN like Fiya?


----------



## KLomax (May 3, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> You laughing, but *I may be doing a BC this fall (after my best friend's wedding) and sending it to ya! *I am trying to be patience, as I know it's a virtue, but it ain't my thing! Trying real hard, the only thing that's getting me by is that I may be able to cut like an inch every coupla months or so...maybe that will curb the itch...erplexed
> 
> Girlie, you make me feel good! THANKS!


 
I want some too!!!!  

How are you wearing your hair to the wedding?


----------



## Cindyl (May 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
I am sorry that I have not been posting anything for a last couple of weeks. I have been having some medical problems with my pregnancy but by the grace of God things have drastically improved and I am feeling a lot better. Well, I have also not been taking care of my hair because I mind was on other things, I know that's bad but y'all understand. Yesterday I clarified my hair with baking soda and washed it for the first time in months is AO Island Naturals. I used and ORS packet and left in my hair until about a hour ago. I used Infusium leave-in and applied Fantasia IC gel with sparkle lites and sealed my ends with coconut oil. My hair is thanking me for the little bit of TLC it has just gotten. I hope that everyone is good and happy.


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 4, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am sorry that I have not been posting anything for a last couple of weeks. I have been having some medical problems with my pregnancy but by the grace of God things have drastically improved and I am feeling a lot better. Well, I have also not been taking care of my hair because I mind was on other things, I know that's bad but y'all understand. Yesterday I clarified my hair with baking soda and washed it for the first time in months is AO Island Naturals. I used and ORS packet and left in my hair until about a hour ago. I used Infusium leave-in and applied Fantasia IC gel with sparkle lites and sealed my ends with coconut oil. My hair is thanking me for the little bit of TLC it has just gotten. I hope that everyone is good and happy.


 
I hope things continue to look up for you Cindyl and i'll remember to put you in my prayers.


----------



## pr3tty (May 4, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am sorry that I have not been posting anything for a last couple of weeks. I have been having some medical problems with my pregnancy but by the grace of God things have drastically improved and I am feeling a lot better. Well, I have also not been taking care of my hair because I mind was on other things, I know that's bad but y'all understand. Yesterday I clarified my hair with baking soda and washed it for the first time in months is AO Island Naturals. I used and ORS packet and left in my hair until about a hour ago. I used Infusium leave-in and applied Fantasia IC gel with sparkle lites and sealed my ends with coconut oil. My hair is thanking me for the little bit of TLC it has just gotten. I hope that everyone is good and happy.


 
Girl your health and that baby is first. I hope all is well and things continue to go well for you and we will be able to share in the joy of the birth of your baby. We are always here and we understand when ur not.


----------



## pr3tty (May 4, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> You laughing, but I may be doing a BC this fall (after my best friend's wedding) and sending it to ya! I am trying to be patience, as I know it's a virtue, but it ain't my thing! Trying real hard, the only thing that's getting me by is that I may be able to cut like an inch every coupla months or so...maybe that will curb the itch...erplexed
> 
> Girlie, you make me feel good! THANKS!


 
If I see any hair missing off ur head I will have 2 call ur DH and tell him to lock you away very far from those cutting tools


----------



## MissKim (May 4, 2008)

Yeah I'm trying too, lol. I think the MN is helping with the growth definitely. I don't know why the shedding has decreased so much. Maybe it's the fact that I added SAA to all my products or the *GNC vitamins* I take. Here's my MN mix recipe:
*entire tube of MN (Walgreen's brand)*
*1/2 tsp of Elasta QP Mango Butter Moisturizer*
*a few drops (like 4 to 5 drops) of lavendar/tea tree oil* 
*1.5 cap full of SAA*
*2 drops of KeraCare Essential Oils. Mix well.*

I apply it to my scalp every 2 to 3 days and I massage some onto my edges before I wrap my hair at night. The first time I just used MN with the lavendar/tea tree oil and the scent was a little too pungent and medicinal. I just looked in one of my hair product bins to see what else I had that was moisturizing and had a good scent. I'm going to stick with this mixture for a while.




FindingMe said:


> You workin' it out, huh? You think the MN is helping with the growth and shedding?? How do you make your MN mix again? Whatcha put in it? You use the straight MN like Fiya?


----------



## Pheonixx (May 4, 2008)

^^^
Hmm...MN?  Will have to research that sometime...although I don't really put things on my scalp. Maybe I should start. What's SAA?

Ok--
Silly question but how often does everyone heatstyle?  Or did everybody just stop heatstyling?   ...and how often do you think you could heat-style without sacrificing your hair's progress?
I know it'd hurt my hair to do it every week but what about every 2 weeks or so? 
I've just been in braid-outs everyday. I'm getting tired of them. lol.
But...regardless of how sick I am of them--I'll prolly be holding off on heat-styling for awhile. At least another 6-8 weeks.

In other news:
My NG has made an appearance!  I'm so in love with my texture.


*@CINDYL*...I hope you and your child are doing well.


----------



## Summer 74 (May 4, 2008)

Ladies,
I am sooooo tempted to even out this hair in the back. There is a 2 inch difference between the underneath length and the top length. Due to two different lengths my hair appears thin in the back!!!!! My 3month no trim challenge ends May 20th. Should I just even this hair out in the back or continue to keep trimming every three months until the underneath gets longer then even it out????? The scissors are calling me. This has happened before and I usually just cut my lost and lose the length and even it out!!!!! Any suggestions??? You know everyone tells you oh what are you doing to your hair its thin in the back but, I hate having to say NO ITS TWO DIFFERENT LENGTHS!!!
oh and my edges are looking a lil thin!!!  GREAT!

This is crazy....It grows breaks I get it cut viscious cicle! Evertime I look at my Fotki my hair should be waist length by now!! just needed to vent. Oh I decided to order Ovation cell therapy.


----------



## MissKim (May 4, 2008)

SAA = Silk Amino Acids which I purchased from Lotioncrafter, http://www.lotioncrafter.com/store/Silk-Amino-Acids-pr-16295.html

I heat style every other day on a very low heat setting and I use a thermal protectant before I heat style.



PhoEnixX said:


> ^^^
> Hmm...MN? Will have to research that sometime...although I don't really put things on my scalp. Maybe I should start. What's SAA?
> 
> Ok--
> ...


----------



## FindingMe (May 5, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am sorry that I have not been posting anything for a last couple of weeks. I have been having some medical problems with my pregnancy but by the grace of God things have drastically improved and I am feeling a lot better. Well, I have also not been taking care of my hair because I mind was on other things, I know that's bad but y'all understand. Yesterday I clarified my hair with baking soda and washed it for the first time in months is AO Island Naturals. I used and ORS packet and left in my hair until about a hour ago. I used Infusium leave-in and applied Fantasia IC gel with sparkle lites and sealed my ends with coconut oil. My hair is thanking me for the little bit of TLC it has just gotten. I hope that everyone is good and happy.


 
Awww...sweetie...I am So glad you are feeling better  Take care of you and that little one...


----------



## FindingMe (May 5, 2008)

KLomax said:


> I want some too!!!!
> 
> How are you wearing your hair to the wedding?


 
 I am SO not sure...I think it will depend on my dress (and the state of my NG - LOL!), but she is getting married in Atlanta, so I was thinking about breaking down and going to the Dominican salon while I was there to get a roller set and root blow out, since I have been ITCHING to try one since I first found out about them....I don't know, bc I'm not good with pain and people are saying the dyers are hot and they tug your hair...  I still haven't decided yet...


----------



## FindingMe (May 5, 2008)

MissKim said:


> Yeah I'm trying too, lol. I think the MN is helping with the growth definitely. I don't know why the shedding has decreased so much. Maybe it's the fact that I added SAA to all my products or the *GNC vitamins* I take. Here's my MN mix recipe:
> *entire tube of MN (Walgreen's brand)*
> *1/2 tsp of Elasta QP Mango Butter Moisturizer*
> *a few drops (like 4 to 5 drops) of lavendar/tea tree oil*
> ...


 
Hmmm....you got it worked out over there.  That sounds like some good stuff in there....hmmmm....see, I didn't know people made mixtures with it...*i get that*...good lord, i thought people were putting monistat on their head...so corn-frusederplexed  but ya'll are definitly helping to clear it up for me

ETA: MissKim,  I heat style maybe once a month (sometimes less) - ususally when I do length checks or progress pics.  I do a blowdry and flat iron...


----------



## Pheonixx (May 5, 2008)

MissKim said:


> SAA = Silk Amino Acids which I purchased from Lotioncrafter,http://www.lotioncrafter.com/store/Silk-Amino-Acids-pr-16295.html
> I heat style every other day on a very low heat setting and I use a thermal protectant before I heat style.



Oh...ok!
Lotioncrafter's?  Hey...I already have them in my bookmarks!:scratchch
>>>sigh<< 
Oh lord--I don't need to buy anymore crap..  erplexed
In addition to a liter of Elucence conditioner, I just bought a freaking kilo of Amla powder+the oil, coconut/rosemary/sweet almond oil, a pound of shea butter and 'black soap,...

My hair responds so well to Henna, Elucence and oils and other natural ingredients that I'm tweaking my regimen so that I'm using mostly natural ingredients. I'm finding that some ingredients in shampoos and such are found to be damaging to hair in the long-run.

Thank God these products are relatively inexpensive.

Well--
I confess that I've never used a heat protectant before and maybe that was half the problem. I do have some (chi silk infusion, nexxus and some other one I can't think of).  I have to get a CHI with a dial heat setting.
Mine doesn't have one. 
I didn't even check because I assumed all CHI's had a dial setting.
Think I'll sell it and buy a new one...

*@SUMMER*... 
_Step away from the scissors!_  
I understand and as a recovering 'heat addict' (LOL) it's precisely what I must tell myself every week concerning my CHI. 

But if there's no breakage why you cutting in it?  Get into protective styling or you could just wait until the time you'd initially set for yourself and then reassess the situation....? 
In any case, you can't reach hair goals unless you stick to them, y'know?


*@FINDINGME*... I know it's silly to lump everybody together but I gotta say--all the negative talk about Dominican stylists (on this board in general) kinda scares me away from them.  I'd be concerned with them burning all my hair off.  Do you know good ones?


----------



## FindingMe (May 6, 2008)

PhoEnixX said:


> Oh...ok!
> Lotioncrafter's? Hey...I already have them in my bookmarks!:scratchch
> >>>sigh<<
> Oh lord--I don't need to buy anymore crap.. erplexed
> ...


 
ummm...no-  see that's why I'm kinda going back and forth on it...maybe one time won't burn me out?  I'm transitioning anyway, so even if I have to cut relaxed ends , it's no big deal?  Listen at me trying to justify going to get my hair burnederplexed  I'm just SO doggone curious...


----------



## FindingMe (May 6, 2008)

Hey, ya'll!  I got my hair steamer today and posted a review in theis thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=4452671#post4452671 .

Check it out


----------



## blueenigma (May 6, 2008)

PR3TTY, I am extremely late. Is it too late to join?? I like this newbie style thread because I am fairly new, and am still catching up with all of the hair lingo and acronyms everyone is throwing around on the boards. I just figured out today that Cones refers to Silicone, and PJ (probably) means Product Junkie (I could be wrong about this one, but from the context it's used in this seems about right). 

I just set up my Fotki album tonight, and will be updating the pictures monthly. Every month on the 6th. Hope I'm not too late.


----------



## Morenita (May 6, 2008)

blueenigma said:


> PR3TTY, I am extremely late. Is it too late to join?? I like this newbie style thread because I am fairly new, and am still catching up with all of the hair lingo and acronyms everyone is throwing around on the boards. I just figured out today that Cones refers to Silicone, and PJ (probably) means Product Junkie (I could be wrong about this one, but from the context it's used in this seems about right).
> 
> I just set up my Fotki album tonight, and will be updating the pictures monthly. Every month on the 6th. Hope I'm not too late.



Welcome  I'm sure you'll fit right in! I joined not too long ago myself, but you pick up stuff quick. 

FYI: Cones refers to products with any ingredient ending in -cone, like Silicone as you stated, but also Dimethicone, Cylomethicone, etc. The theory is that they "mask" the damage in your hair, making it appear as though you do not have split ends for example, and some ladies just have bad results with them in general. Somebody was saying they make her hair fall out? Idk how I feel about them just yet. I do love the slip they give though. And yes, PJ = Product Junkie


----------



## FindingMe (May 7, 2008)

blueenigma said:


> PR3TTY, I am extremely late. Is it too late to join?? I like this newbie style thread because I am fairly new, and am still catching up with all of the hair lingo and acronyms everyone is throwing around on the boards. I just figured out today that Cones refers to Silicone, and PJ (probably) means Product Junkie (I could be wrong about this one, but from the context it's used in this seems about right).
> 
> I just set up my Fotki album tonight, and will be updating the pictures monthly. Every month on the 6th. Hope I'm not too late.


 
We are just one big happy family in here and this is the place you want to be when you have a question, 'cause we are all trying to figure it out...  This is our safe zone, we ask anything and are not afraid to make mistakes 'cause we know someone here will have some helpful suggestions for us...

off to check out your FOTKI!    Welcome again!!!

ETA:  OOOOHHHHH, your hair is *SO* pretty!!!   YOu have the perfect haircolor!! I want it, so shiny and silky, too!!!  LOVE IT (and you smile!)  Welcome again!!


----------



## blueenigma (May 7, 2008)

OK. well my hair seems to LOVE silicone. I just rummaged through my stockpile, and yeesh, practically every product I own has a "Cone" in it. Except for this new organic shampoo and conditioner I purchased a week or so ago. It has lovely organic ingredients, and I find myself routinely going back to the bottles to read the ingredients; It makes me feel fuzzy lololol. The maker is Giovanni, and the name is Smooth as Silk. Really great ingredient list. 

I have become somewhat obsessed with this hair thing, and find myself ordering/purchasing a new product every-single-day. The good thing is, I mostly buy the small 5/8 ounce ampules of stuff, which are only one dollar to 4 dollars a piece. I get the Infusium, Smooth as Silk, Pantene, placenta treatments, deep conditioners, rinse conditioners, and on and on. Almost every product out there comes in a 5/8 ounce one-use size.  Since I love variety, I get bored quickly with the large sizes. I have mounds of full size products that I simply grew tired of/bored with. So I almost never buy a full size product anymore. 

One thing I find VERY relaxing, fun, and good for my hair, is slathering on conditioner while I am in the steam room at the gym. I do this two to three times a week. Sometimes, I will condition/steam/rinse for three to four cycles, using a different ampule of something each time. Recently, I mixed together my own formulation with stuff ordered from Lotion Crafters and Garden of Wisdom, and cannot wait to slap it on during my next gym session in a few days.


----------



## FindingMe (May 7, 2008)

blueenigma said:


> OK. well my hair seems to LOVE silicone. I just rummaged through my stockpile, and yeesh, practically every product I own has a "Cone" in it. Except for this new organic shampoo and conditioner I purchased a week or so ago. It has lovely organic ingredients, and I find myself routinely going back to the bottles to read the ingredients; It makes me feel fuzzy lololol. The maker is Giovanni, and the name is Smooth as Silk. Really great ingredient list.
> 
> I have become somewhat obsessed with this hair thing, and find myself ordering/purchasing a new product every-single-day. The good thing is, I mostly buy the small 5/8 ounce ampules of stuff, which are only one dollar to 4 dollars a piece. I get the Infusium, Smooth as Silk, Pantene, placenta treatments, deep conditioners, rinse conditioners, and on and on. Almost every product out there comes in a 5/8 ounce one-use size. Since I love variety, I get bored quickly with the large sizes. I have mounds of full size products that I simply grew tired of/bored with. So I almost never buy a full size product anymore.
> 
> One thing I find VERY relaxing, fun, and good for my hair, is slathering on conditioner while I am in the steam room at he gym. I do this two to three times a week. Sometimes, I will condition/steam/rinse for three to four cycles, using a different ampule of something each time. Recently, I mixed together my own formulation with stuff oredered from Lotion Crafters and Garden of Wisdom, and cannot wait to slap it on during my next gym session in a few days.


 
Look at you, with only 8 posts -- all that knowledge, a bit of a PJ fetish and a mild-moderate obsession to boot!   Girl, you'll fit right in!!!


----------



## blueenigma (May 7, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> We are just one big happy family in here and this is the place you want to be when you have a question, 'cause we are all trying to figure it out... This is our safe zone, we ask anything and are not afraid to make mistakes 'cause we know someone here will have some helpful suggestions for us...
> 
> off to check out your FOTKI!  Welcome again!!!
> 
> ETA: OOOOHHHHH, your hair is *SO* pretty!!! YOu have the perfect haircolor!! I want it, so shiny and silky, too!!! LOVE IT (and you smile!) Welcome again!!


 

Thank You!!! yeah, now I need the LENGTH...Grrrrr. Anyway, off to bed. That Fotki thing tired me out. I had my 9 year old daughter take the pictures. She was so annoyed. She was like, "mom, can I go to bed now?" Poor thing. And my husband just rolled his eyes and went in the bedroom. They are both so disgusted with my hair obsession.


----------



## Pheonixx (May 7, 2008)

*Hey BLUEENIGMA!*


----------



## blueenigma (May 7, 2008)

HI PHOENIXX!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you for the big greeting I am at work now. It's so funny because although I know I am expected to do work while I'm here, all I keep thinking about is how to scheme up some more free time so that I can get on this Forum. 

I'm off to look around the product forum to see what else I might want to get. That Mega Tek sounds good. 

Phoenixx, what is your regimen?? Are you taking any supplements; any special hair products that you feel have helped?? 
------------------------------------------------------------- 
*To everyone*, if you have any particular product/supplement that you are using that you feel is great, please put me on to it. I have been reading about the Monistat (vaginal) cream on these boards, but don't know if I'm up to it just yet. I'm afraid of showing up at my local Rite Aid every week to buy yeast medication. People might start wondering. Also, I keep having this image of putting it in my hair and waking up completely bald. Anyone experiment with this treatment???


----------



## blueenigma (May 7, 2008)

well I just learned that the active ingredient in Monistat that folks are supposedly benefitting from is the Miconazole Nitrate, due to its' antifungal activity. People have been substituting Neosporin AF instead, as it also has the antifungal ingredient. So I might try the Neosporin AF thing, since I would be less bashful to purchase it on a regular basis (or in bulk). I have to read some more testimonials, however, before I decide (also see more results pics).


----------



## Pheonixx (May 7, 2008)

lol.
Girl I just be hiding and typin.  Like I ain't got no damn job.  Naw--but it's slow round this time so--I can devote my energy to more *ahem* 'important matters'. 
Like....hair. 

But--Your hair problems may not be the same as mine so just take it for what it is, know what I'm saying?

I'm really revamping my regiman right now trying to include more natural products, y'know so I'm not using all the stuff that I was.  Basically I suffer from breakage and dryness.  So I'm about avoiding dryness and retaining as much moisture as possible. Just keeping my styles simple and avoiding heat (for now).  I think it's working as long as I can keep the heat out...when I took my sig avatar pics I could tell it was too soon because my hair felt so dry afterward. And I used a heat protectant.  I went through each section once with the flat iron. 
But---it'll be a minute before I put heat in it again.

**REGIMEN**
No HEAT....was a great step in improving the health of my hair.
COWASHING...helped me tremedously.
BRAIDOUTS or some other low maintenance style

I cowash every day because I rebraid my hair every day so....might as well right? lol  
I cowash with a conditioner that doubles as a leave-in (elucence).
Elucence seems to turn most others ppl's hair to mush (lol)...but it helps me.  Which should tell you how moisture deficient I am.  I've slept with conditioner on my head and it doesn't hurt ME, per se. But some ppl can't do that. Or they'll have to throw protein treatments in there to combat the softness.
I shampoo every week 1/2 to 2 weeks.

I don't really have a day dedicated to DCin anymore and I've found that cowashing everyday really helps in the long run because if I'm not having to work so hard on Sunday to reverse the damage from  manipulation, heat styling that has gone on all week. 

So basically, I cowash, sit around in it for a while, rinse, apply leave-in mix and some oils or creme and braid up. That's it.

*~PATIENCE~
*It can take a while to reverse serious damage and breakage or to grow to SL, APL and beyond... 
Rome wasn't built overnight, y'know?   But just consider that most ppl get 3/4 or 1/2 inch maybe of hair growth a mth.   You could get more. 
I do. 
So...if you're feeling disenchanted with the whole hair process---just imagine where you'll be 6 mths from now if you keep up good hair habits.*
~VITAMINS~*
Biotin 
Women's One a Day Weight Smart. I hear that Biotin can cause breakouts but I don't have that problem. I drink a lot of water though so....y'know...
*~OILS n Such~*
I've purchased and am waiting for
_ Amla oil, 
Jojoba, 
sweet almond oil, 
peppermint, 
soybean 
avocado
olive oil, 
rosemary,
castor,  
coconut, 
Shea butter, _
....some draw moisture to the hair.   Some may soften the hair.  Some may  help with dandruff. Others may stimulate growth... 
....now I'm not saying that you should expect miracles overnight. But some oils and butters DO help the hair (and the skin). 
If you have acne, try 'Black Soap' if you don't believe me...
When I started using oils in place of cremes I noticed an immediate difference. My hair was softer, number one. And I see why because the oil I was using had soybean, tea trea oil, and sweet almond oil (among others) listed as their main ingredients.  These are softeners and moisturizers.
So I'm a believer... and that's because I see what my hair likes. 
I don't use oils as a 'sealant' necessarily.
Some ppl may think that oils just coat the hair but while it's coating in my opinion it's also doing something for you.  But that's just what I think.
*~PRODUCTS*~
Elucence Conditioner (cowash) 
Nexxus Humectress (cowash)
Elucence shampoo clarifying
Creme of Nature Moisturizing Shampoo
ORS shampoo
ORS Carrot oil, hair mayo...as needed
Hollywood Beauty Olive Oil and Tea Tree oil...just using this until my oils get in 
.....of course there are other good products out there but that's a separate thread. This is what I'm using right now.

*~OTHER~* 
Henna and Amla and other Indian therapies.
Honestly...I love me some Henna! 
I've done it once and I'm doing it every 2 weeks.  It may not work for everyone. But it does well for my hair. 

PROS:
_SOFTNESS_....My hair was so soft---once I got it all rinsed out and I was scared for a minute because I thought it wasn't all gonna come out! 
_TEXTURE CHANGES_....I could be wrong and I can't say that it relaxed my texture but it....'defined' it.  I don't know how to explain it. Seriously I couldn't keep my fingers out of my NG. LOL.
_CONDITIONING_.

CONS: 
_DRYNESS_...Henna can make the hair VERY dry. You need a good moisturizing shampoo to combat it. Even though my hair felt soft I still cowashed right after. Just to be sure.

...And of course you must test the henna first before you apply becasue you could have a reaction, y'know--same as with anything else.
AND if you choose to henna you *MUST ONLY USE* Body Art Quality henna, if you are relaxed. The other stuff will take your hair out. But other than that...it's all good.


----------



## Pheonixx (May 7, 2008)

blueenigma said:


> well I just learned that the active ingredient in Monistat that folks are supposedly benefitting from is the Miconazole Nitrate, due to its' antifungal activity. People have been substituting Neosporin AF instead, as it also has the antifungal ingredient. So I might try the Neosporin AF thing, since I would be less bashful to purchase it on a regular basis (or in bulk). I have to read some more testimonials, however, before I decide (also see more results pics).




Do not feel bad as I sai d before I thought it was 'Cootch Cream' too.
(lol)
But....never tried MN. I may in the future. 
But...I'm trying to do one Experimentation at a time, know what I'm sayin?  I still have a bottle of MTG I ain't used up yet.
I bought the REAL MTG girl.
It stinks....and it's too oily.  
I'ma have to force myself to use it up.


----------



## FindingMe (May 7, 2008)

phoenixx and blueenigma...ya'll know ya'll supposed to be working!!

I need to be doing some and some , but yet I am here as well!

i feel you phoenixx on the one experiment at a time as I am using Boundless Tresses for the summer and I can't buy no more growth aids, etc. until I use that bottle up!  So far, I been using it about 2-3 times a week and I haven't noticed any extreme growth.  I am 5 weeks post and have about 3/4 in of NG...


----------



## Pheonixx (May 8, 2008)

^^^
LOL...I do be working.  All day long I'm like this:
These ppl make my nerves bad...

But--I took off today and tommorry so now I can type all I want. LOL
Naw...just playin--I have errands to run as soon as my hair dries...

Anywho--Never used boundless tresses. 
Hmm..What do you...put it on your scalp?
See--I don't know how applying things to my scalp is supposed to work--especially with daily cowashing . The minute I put it on I have to wash it off.  So what's the point? And the MTG gives my hair an undesirable texture.  I mean it doesn't add to it in any way....so I don't really use it.  Maybe I'll just apply it to my hairline.

YOu said you bought a steamer?  Is it helping you?  I think that'd be kinda neat to have... 
Hmm...


----------



## Summer 74 (May 8, 2008)

blueenigma said:


> Thank You!!! yeah, now I need the LENGTH...Grrrrr. Anyway, off to bed. That Fotki thing tired me out. I had my 9 year old daughter take the pictures. She was so annoyed. She was like, "mom, can I go to bed now?" Poor thing. And my husband just rolled his eyes and went in the bedroom. They are both so disgusted with my hair obsession.


WELCOME!!!!!


----------



## Galadriel (May 8, 2008)

Welcome Phoenixx and Blueenigma!


----------



## Summer 74 (May 8, 2008)

PhoEnixX
THANK YOU!!!!  The scissors almost had me
I cut when the two lengths in the back get on my nerves because it makes my hair appear thinner in the back.


----------



## Pheonixx (May 8, 2008)

*@ GAlADRIEL 

LOL @Summer
*


----------



## blueenigma (May 8, 2008)

Wow. That was a mouthful Phoenixx. You use as many products as me, although yours are more organic. I have only one truly organic product.  

I suffer from the same symtoms as you; dry, dry, thirsty hair with frequent end breakage. I will be visiting my gym tomorrow, where I will deep condition in the sauna and steam room. I think if it weren't for the sauna and steam room, I might not even get my lazy behind to the gym. I spend more time in the sauna and steam rooms than I do working out on the floor. But the results are wonderful!! The conditioner seems to penetrate much better in the steam room, which is veeery wet and humid. I use the dry sauna after applying my leave in treatments to "bake" the treatments into my hair before going home, since it is very hot and dry. I have seen great texture and moisture improvements since utilizing the steam room/sauna combo.  

HI GALA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blueenigma (May 8, 2008)

SUMMER...I checked your Fotki.  In May '07, you were reaching BSL. Too bad you had to cut due to the breakage. But it still looks healthy. Will you be posting updated pictures soon??


----------



## Summer 74 (May 10, 2008)

blueenigma said:


> SUMMER...I checked your Fotki. In May '07, you were reaching BSL. Too bad you had to cut due to the breakage. But it still looks healthy. Will you be posting updated pictures soon??


Yes I will update. I didn't stretch my last touch-up as long as I should..... only 7weeks.  Not too much growth noted so I will post after next touch-up in JUNE.  I will be in NY for Memorial Day weekend so I will let Dominicans blow my roots that will make me stretch even longer.  I will make myself wait 10weeks from now on for touch-ups.   I noticed my edges lookin thinner I brought this to my hairstylist attention and she decided we will do edges last.  Im thinking about telling her to skip edges and nape area this touch-up.  Yes it is really bad to have gone through this twice.  Growth breakage cut! Shoot my hair should be way past BSL by now.  It's a little frustration but I have learned alot on LHCF.  My approach to haircare is totally different.  I am also learning how to NOT trim so often.  I was trimming my length.  My no trim challenge ends May20th..... ok ok I am scared of split ends  lol!


----------



## Galadriel (May 10, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Okay, i went out to celebrate my bday today. and i did my hair. I want to wait to post a pic of my length at the end of the month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So pretty! (makes me want to do more interesting things than just bunning). And happy b-day!


----------



## Jassy28 (May 10, 2008)

Hey Ladies!!!!!!!!! I'm back! The semester is finally over. I had my last final yesterday! Thanx goodness it is over! I must say, staying away from the board paid off, because I am making the Deans List this semester! Yippy! But summer break is here and I am all about LHCF! 

Everyones hair is looking great, keep it up ladies! And a big welcome to all the newbies! HHG!


----------



## Jassy28 (May 10, 2008)

Hi blueenigma!
How often are you going into the steamroom and for how long? Do you apply the conditioner to dry hair or after shampooing? I am joining a gym and would like to try this. Might as well get the most out the pricey membership!  


blueenigma said:


> Wow. That was a mouthful Phoenixx. You use as many products as me, although yours are more organic. I have only one truly organic product.
> 
> I suffer from the same symtoms as you; dry, dry, thirsty hair with frequent end breakage. I will be visiting my gym tomorrow, where I will deep condition in the sauna and steam room. I think if it weren't for the sauna and steam room, I might not even get my lazy behind to the gym. I spend more time in the sauna and steam rooms than I do working out on the floor. But the results are wonderful!! The conditioner seems to penetrate much better in the steam room, which is veeery wet and humid. I use the dry sauna after applying my leave in treatments to "bake" the treatments into my hair before going home, since it is very hot and dry. I have seen great texture and moisture improvements since utilizing the steam room/sauna combo.
> 
> HI GALA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pheonixx (May 10, 2008)

> Wow. That was a mouthful Phoenixx.



Hey--you asked, peanut!  LOL  
You wanted to know the Regiman....that's the regiman (in it's entirety). 
I cannot simply answer a simple question with a simple answer. I'm much to thorough...
LOL...I can't help it--just have so many things to say(on most every given subject). 



> You use as many products as me, although yours are more organic.



I've ALWAYS been a PJ.  Seriously. I'll just got to Sally's or the black hair store up the road and spend 45-1 hr just reading labels and buyin crap.  I still use it but it's still crap... 



> I suffer from the same symtoms as you; dry, dry, thirsty hair with frequent end breakage.


The sauna? Hmm....that makes sense. That was the only thing I miss about the gym: The SAUNA!  I'd get in there spraying that eucalyptus, stretch out on my towel and fall out for an 45-to one hour! 
I know the steam helps your complexion (plus it releaves the muscles) so I can imagine that it helps the hair...

I can't take no dry sauna though.  Ugh...

How often do you go?
What kinda differences do you notice in your hair? Just curious because...
well first of all I think that frequent moisture really helps the hair. 
That's a portion of the reason why I cowash everyday. 
My ends are very soft now (not brittle and dry).  And my NG is pretty...I think the increased amount of conditioning is bringing out the very best my texture has to offer.  
Plus I'm stretching and I'm noticing that it is easier to manage my stretch. I don't think it was ever really THAT difficult---I think maybe I just had no idea how to style my hair unless I was wrappin it. erplexed

BUT---now that I'm learning and being attentive and caring for it properly--I'm noticing different textures on my head (at least 2). The NG in the crown of my head  and the nape have no curl to them whatsoever.
None...  The rest is a deep s-curl.  At first I thought the crown and nape  was 3c hair because it was more wavy than not but now I don't know. 
I'm definitely more 4a than 3c (or whatever) but I'm still not sure how to classify my head.  
Oh well..... 

In retrospect I think I've found a reason why I had so much breakage at the nape in the past: 
The relaxer was too strong for the hair back there.


----------



## blueenigma (May 11, 2008)

*PHOENIXX*...well I'm in the steam room two to three days per week. I also use the sauna, but toward the end, to bake whatever leave-in I am using into my strands. The steam room is where I am for the majority of the time, allowing the deep conditioner to soak in. I always go with a deep conditioner and a leave-in. I am constantly changing the deep conditioner and the leave-in, so I might use one brand on day one, another on day two, and yet a third on the subsequent day. In fact, I was in the steam room/sauna just today, and posted pictures of how my hair looks after I  steam condition, in my Fotki. The pictures show how my hair looks after I deep condition in the steam room and allow it to air dry. Go check it out. It comes out quite wavy and nice 

Do you have a Fotki Phoenixx???


----------



## blueenigma (May 11, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Hi blueenigma!
> How often are you going into the steamroom and for how long? Do you apply the conditioner to dry hair or after shampooing? I am joining a gym and would like to try this. Might as well get the most out the pricey membership!


HI JASSY
I am in the steam room two to three times each week. It is awesome. I first shower and wash my hair (yes, I still use shampoo..and I use the gym's cheap shampoo at that). Then, I go into the steam room with my hair wet, sit down, and pull out my plastic bag of goodies. I slather on whatever deep conditioner I brought with me, and sit in the steamy heat for as long as I can stand it (around 20 minutes). I then rinse, and apply my leave-in. Once I apply the leave-in, I head to the sauna, which is dry heat. It helps to dry my hair out somewhat, since it's right before I'm leaving, and also "bakes" the leave-in into my hair. I stay in the dry sauna for about 15 minutes. Sometimes, I bring multiple deep conditioners with me and have marathon sessions, where I will deep condition, rinse, deep condition again, rinse, and so on. It has really gotten out of hand. The drawback is that some conditioners have an odor, and might offend other steam bathers. I have had people frown up their nose and leave out after I started popping open lotions and potions in the steam room. I'm sitting on pins and needles as it is, waiting for the day when someone reports my behind to the gym staff  

I was in the steam room conditioning today, and posted pictures of how my hair looks after I sauna condition and allow it to air dry. Look in my Fotki, I posted them today when I got home from the gym. 

Mind you, when I first leave the gym, my hair looks like a rat on crack. But as it dries, it becomes fluffy and full and lively. By the time I get home, it looks wavy and nice.


----------



## Jassy28 (May 11, 2008)

Hey blueenigma!
Thanks for the info, I checked out your fotki and your hair looks great! But I have sad news, the gym I just joined only has a dry sauna . I was so upset, as if I was only joining the gym for my hair ! I might have moved on if it wasn't such a nice gym. But, as I was driving home, I started thinking of ways to make the dry heat work. What if I wrapped my hair in a wet towel, could this give me that steam effect? Some of the ladies use towels and and hooded dries and get good resuls, so maybe this will too. Well its worth a shot. Thanks for the tip!


blueenigma said:


> HI JASSY
> I am in the steam room two to three times each week. It is awesome. I first shower and wash my hair (yes, I still use shampoo..and I use the gym's cheap shampoo at that). Then, I go into the steam room with my hair wet, sit down, and pull out my plastic bag of goodies. I slather on whatever deep conditioner I brought with me, and sit in the steamy heat for as long as I can stand it (around 20 minutes). I then rinse, and apply my leave-in. Once I apply the leave-in, I head to the sauna, which is dry heat. It helps to dry my hair out somewhat, since it's right before I'm leaving, and also "bakes" the leave-in into my hair. I stay in the dry sauna for about 15 minutes. Sometimes, I bring multiple deep conditioners with me and have marathon sessions, where I will deep condition, rinse, deep condition again, rinse, and so on. It has really gotten out of hand. The drawback is that some conditioners have an odor, and might offend other steam bathers. I have had people frown up their nose and leave out after I started popping open lotions and potions in the steam room. I'm sitting on pins and needles as it is, waiting for the day when someone reports my behind to the gym staff
> 
> I was in the steam room conditioning today, and posted pictures of how my hair looks after I sauna condition and allow it to air dry. Look in my Fotki, I posted them today when I got home from the gym.
> ...


----------



## MissTical (May 11, 2008)

Hey ladies just popping in it's been a while and welcome to all the newbies .  Is anyone planning on going to Vegas for the Conference?


----------



## supagyrl0302 (May 12, 2008)

I'm new and extremely late but also extremely confused! Is it too late for me to join? I'm learning so much but it seems like every new thing confuses me even more. Also when I tell friends about the crazy stuff I am doing to my hair they look at me crazy..like the relaxer stretching did not go over well w my bff, she told me I was crazy and needed a hot comb -I'm 9 weeks post- go me! go me! I wldnt say I have a set regime yet..I'm getting there, finding my groove.  I need support please, please, please.


----------



## pr3tty (May 12, 2008)

supagyrl0302 said:


> I'm new and extremely late but also extremely confused! Is it too late for me to join? I'm learning so much but it seems like every new thing confuses me even more. Also when I tell friends about the crazy stuff I am doing to my hair they look at me crazy..like the relaxer stretching did not go over well w my bff, she told me I was crazy and needed a hot comb -I'm 9 weeks post- go me! go me! I wldnt say I have a set regime yet..I'm getting there, finding my groove. I need support please, please, please.


 

Welcome Supagyrl...

Do you have a starting pic?


----------



## pr3tty (May 12, 2008)

Hey ladies

Welcome to anyone that I may have missed....

I would like to know what everyone's doing to their hair for the summer?

I am thinking of braiding but I really dont know. I bought a half wig on Saturday and I really like it but I still wanna do something different.


----------



## tycoles (May 12, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Welcome to anyone that I may have missed....
> 
> ...


 
I am planning on buying a lacefront.  I want to hide my hair until January 2009.  Hopefully by then my hair will be long enough to bun.


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 12, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> So pretty! (makes me want to do more interesting things than just bunning). And happy b-day!


 
Thanks Galadriel!!!!!!!! I just roll the top and bump the rest so it can be longer at the back. Its a style that i wear quite a bit. And no heat is required. I use heat at times, but you can use rollers to set it and it looks just the same.


And :welcome3: Blueenigma!!!!!!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 12, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Welcome to anyone that I may have missed....
> 
> ...


 

As of now, i've been mainly trying to stay away from heat and airdrying, and rollersetting. I have also been washing more frequently. I to plan to get micros at the end of the month and keeping them in for about 3 months, lets hope so,lol. But just trying diff things, and keeping lots of moisture in my hair.


----------



## Pheonixx (May 13, 2008)

*@**BLUEENIGMA*...Naw...I ain't got no Fotki. I need to get one. I'll get one as soon as I get a digital camera. I can't focus well with this camera on my cell.

*@PRETTY*....I dunno.  I'm getting tired of these dern braid outs.  
And I've been fighting 'urges' all weekend. 
First I wanted to cut it (I really like that hair cut that Posh spice wears...or a cute little bob)
NOW I want to relax it!  
I'm trying but I always hack it off at this point (SL).  I dare not skip a day of cowashing! Did that yesterday. Forgot that my hair becomes self-aware in certain conditions!

'IT' would not behave!

I think it's all in my mind. Cause I'm itchin to do something to it. 
I'ma HAVE to get in some weave or a a sew-in quickly--before I do something drastic.)

*HEY **SUPAGYRL*...


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 13, 2008)

supagyrl0302 said:


> I'm new and extremely late but also extremely confused! Is it too late for me to join? I'm learning so much but it seems like every new thing confuses me even more. Also when I tell friends about the crazy stuff I am doing to my hair they look at me crazy..like the relaxer stretching did not go over well w my bff, she told me I was crazy and needed a hot comb -I'm 9 weeks post- go me! go me! I wldnt say I have a set regime yet..I'm getting there, finding my groove. I need support please, please, please.


 

Welcome Supagyrl!!!!!!!!!!! You are in the right place. Yes, u will have people who give u those, is she crazy? looks. But you know that with time and patience, you will reap good benefits. It takes trial and error to get a good regi, i haven't got mine set either, but trying things to see what works for you is key, just don't jump on every bandwagon because everything isn't for everybody. but welcome again!!!!!!


----------



## blackbeauty10 (May 13, 2008)

Hey ladies haven't forgot about you guys.. i havent posted in a while... everything is going good for me, I am now 11 weeks post...and have decided to transition to natural....im excited!!! *Welcome* to all the new ladies!!!!!!


----------



## pearlfection (May 13, 2008)

Ladies I took a progress pic today after about 3 months (late feb to today) and I'm happy with the results. I have basically been doing protective styling (wigs/faux buns) for the last month and a half. People will ask me who did my hair & I will tell them it is a wig and they are like why are you wearing wigs when you have such nice hair. I try and explain I'm on a mission but they just give me a  look. So i see it has been worth it and once this blowout gets washed out on Friday back to protective styling, mn mixture and co-washing twice a week I go.

Comparison pic in my siggie.

Happy hair growing ladies!

ETA: I will be doing protective styling for the majority of the summer. Unless it gets to be too much heat then I will figure something else out.


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 13, 2008)

pearlfection said:


> Ladies I took a progress pic today after about 3 months (late feb to today) and I'm happy with the results. I have basically been doing protective styling (wigs/faux buns) for the last month and a half. People will ask me who did my hair & I will tell them it is a wig and they are like why are you wearing wigs when you have such nice hair. I try and explain I'm on a mission but they just give me a  look. So i see it has been worth it and once this blowout gets washed out on Friday back to protective styling, mn mixture and co-washing twice a week I go.
> 
> Comparison pic in my siggie.
> 
> ...


 

Pearl, your hair looks great. It looks full and thick and glossy. Keep it up!!!!!!


----------



## MissTical (May 13, 2008)

Pr3tty this summer I plan keeping my hair protected.  Initially I planned to wear wigs or half wigs... but it was so hot here today in Texas that I took my half wig off at work  hahaha I sure as hell did.  I walked out the restroom with it in my hand and my co-workers were like what the hell! It was hot... and I have no shame. Okay so to answer your question I plan to wear clips, buns, and keep it well moisturized.  With my job I'm limited to styles.


----------



## pearlfection (May 14, 2008)

thanks fiya. just trying to figure out that hard v i got going in the back. i will wait to cut though. when i went to the stylist on friday she asked did i want to trim my ends. i was like no my ends are good. so she says true but you should cut with every touch up.   huh? see if i didnt have this board i would believe that tom foolery and would loose length for no reason.


----------



## FindingMe (May 14, 2008)

pearlfection said:


> Ladies I took a progress pic today after about 3 months (late feb to today) and I'm happy with the results. I have basically been doing protective styling (wigs/faux buns) for the last month and a half. People will ask me who did my hair & I will tell them it is a wig and they are like why are you wearing wigs when you have such nice hair. I try and explain I'm on a mission but they just give me a  look. So i see it has been worth it and once this blowout gets washed out on Friday back to protective styling, mn mixture and co-washing twice a week I go.
> 
> Comparison pic in my siggie.
> 
> ...


 
Girl, you have grown!!!  Congrats!  Your hair looks fabulous!


----------



## blackbeauty10 (May 14, 2008)

pearlfection said:


> Ladies I took a progress pic today after about 3 months (late feb to today) and I'm happy with the results. I have basically been doing protective styling (wigs/faux buns) for the last month and a half. People will ask me who did my hair & I will tell them it is a wig and they are like why are you wearing wigs when you have such nice hair. I try and explain I'm on a mission but they just give me a  look. So i see it has been worth it and once this blowout gets washed out on Friday back to protective styling, mn mixture and co-washing twice a week I go.
> 
> Comparison pic in my siggie.
> 
> ...


----------



## FindingMe (May 14, 2008)

blackbeauty10 said:


> pearlfection said:
> 
> 
> > Ladies I took a progress pic today after about 3 months (late feb to today) and I'm happy with the results. I have basically been doing protective styling (wigs/faux buns) for the last month and a half. People will ask me who did my hair & I will tell them it is a wig and they are like why are you wearing wigs when you have such nice hair. I try and explain I'm on a mission but they just give me a  look. So i see it has been worth it and once this blowout gets washed out on Friday back to protective styling, mn mixture and co-washing twice a week I go.
> ...


----------



## joyandfaith (May 14, 2008)

Is there room for another Newbie?  I realized that I really need to join a newbie group...some of the talk in the other threads is over my head.

I plan to co-wash and bun it up all summer.  Maybe I'll buy a ponytail and baggy my bun under that.  I don't want to straighten my hair until my birthday on Sept 14th....we'll see.


----------



## KLomax (May 15, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> As of now, i've been mainly trying to stay away from heat and airdrying, and rollersetting. I have also been washing more frequently. I to plan to get micros at the end of the month and keeping them in for about 3 months, lets hope so,lol. But just trying diff things, and keeping lots of moisture in my hair.


 
Hey Fiya!!!

This week I took a page out of your book. I DC & roller set and let air dry and sealed w/coconut oil. My hair feels really soft and bouncy  .







Welcome all new ladies !!!​


----------



## FindingMe (May 15, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Is there room for another Newbie? I realized that I really need to join a newbie group...some of the talk in the other threads is over my head.
> 
> I plan to co-wash and bun it up all summer. Maybe I'll buy a ponytail and baggy my bun under that. I don't want to straighten my hair until my birthday on Sept 14th....we'll see.


 
:welcome3:Your hair is pretty in your avi!  I plan on co-washing and bunning all summer as well!

*ETA:  Where can I buy flexi8 clips, yall?*


----------



## RedVelvet310 (May 15, 2008)

COUNT ME IN COUNT ME IN! 

My subscription just went through today I'm so excited =)  Right now my hair is in cornrows for the summer.. but I plan to redo them every 3-4 weeks and I promise to take pics everytime to post =D


----------



## MissTical (May 15, 2008)

Ladies off topic: Are any of you planning to go to  Vegas for the Conference in July?  It will be nice to meet all the other sistahs on LHCF... but it would great to meet up with you all since we all started our journey together.  Just wondering 

Okay back to business.... Welcome Newbies


----------



## joyandfaith (May 15, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> :welcome3:Your hair is pretty in your avi!  I plan on co-washing and bunning all summer as well!
> 
> *ETA:  Where can I buy flexi8 clips, yall?*



Thank you! You're hair is gorgeous as well.  I bought a Flexi8 clip today online.  I ordered it from www.flexi8.com


----------



## Pheonixx (May 16, 2008)

Hi *JOYANDFAITH, and BRI*

*@MISSTICAL*...prolly not...maybe next year most likely if school and work doesn't conflict.


----------



## Morenita (May 16, 2008)

Welcome Joy and Bri!!! 



KLomax said:


>



 :kewlpics: Girl, your hair looks great!! Keep up the good work 





FindingMe said:


> *ETA:  Where can I buy flexi8 clips, yall?*



Yeah, like Joy said, Flexi8.com. Buuuut, I suggest ordering the large if you're looking to do a french twist or something. I got 5 like a dummy (found a coupon for buy 4, get one free (or 10% off); blue-32088). So I got 2 small and 3 medium b/c I listened to the stupid video on how to pick a size, and the dang-on medium _*barely*_ fits! Forget about the small.... ffrant:

It's ok tho, because now I'm going to return them and jump on the Ovation bandwagon LOL!  I'm doing fine just bunning with the new elastics that I bought by Goody (they feel like pieces of stocking and don't get that weird little space in them that catches your hair when they've been stretched...) I'm just being very careful taking them in and out. Got some Cantu Shea Butter Leave-In today from Walmart and as heavy as that stuff is, I'm not worried about breakage now. My hair is nice and coated.


----------



## FindingMe (May 16, 2008)

Morenita said:


> Welcome Joy and Bri!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
THANKS!!  That was my next question, KLo.  I think I'll just get the large as I am wearing more textured hair and protective styles for the summer!  for the coupon code.  Ima try it...and this is my LAST purchase for the summer...FOR REAL!!!!(fingers crossed behind my back...)


----------



## supagyrl0302 (May 16, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Welcome Supagyrl!!!!!!!!!!! You are in the right place. Yes, u will have people who give u those, is she crazy? looks. But you know that with time and patience, you will reap good benefits. It takes trial and error to get a good regi, i haven't got mine set either, but trying things to see what works for you is key, just don't jump on every bandwagon because everything isn't for everybody. but welcome again!!!!!!


 

Thanks for the encouragement I need it ! Ladies I have a question. I am about 9 weeks post relaxer and I have realized I have 3 textures going on. I'm not sure of the numbers but the most difficult texture is really giving me a hard time w tangles..its basically my edges about 2 inches worth---grrrrrrr.  Can anyone suggest some protective styles to do while I'm trying to tame this part. I've been reading stuff about using S-curl for new growth but I'm a little unclear about what it will do.  I do alot of twist outs but have to pin them back bc my hair is uneven-working on that.


----------



## KLomax (May 16, 2008)

Morenita said:


> Welcome Joy and Bri!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Morenita !!!  How do you like the Cantu Shea Butter? My hair felt dry after using it ? It gave me crazy shrinkage too !!
I may have to use it on my hair line only


----------



## joyandfaith (May 16, 2008)

Hi Phoenixx and Morenita!!!  Thanks for the love ladies.  Its great to have a community of women supporting one another. 

I also agree with the comments about the Flexi8 clips.  I ordered a large even though my hair isn't super long.  In my experience, I've learned that it's safer for us (3's and 4's) to do this because our hair is thicker and has more mass.


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 16, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Hey Fiya!!!
> 
> This week I took a page out of your book. I DC & roller set and let air dry and sealed w/coconut oil. My hair feels really soft and bouncy  .
> 
> ...


 

Hey Klo!!!! Your hair looks so nice!!!! I definitely love the air sets. If only they took less time to dry,lol. I will post some pics of my set later on tonight. Its about 5 days old now. 

And :welcome3: Joyandfaith and Bri!!!!!


----------



## KLomax (May 16, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Hey Klo!!!! Your hair looks so nice!!!! I definitely love the air sets. *If only they took less time to dry*,lol. I will post some pics of my set later on tonight. Its about 5 days old now.
> 
> And :welcome3: Joyandfaith and Bri!!!!!


Thanks Fiya..I set it over nite...12 hrs...it wasn't too bad since I only used 4 rollers. The set holds for quite a few days. Can't wait to see your pics .


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 16, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Thanks Fiya..I set it over nite...12 hrs...it wasn't too bad since I only used 4 rollers. The set holds for quite a few days. Can't wait to see your pics .


 
12 hours isn't bad at all, especially for your length. 

The pics below are of my rollerset. My curls are 5 days old on these. 











These are my progress pics. I didn't post a length shot at the beginning of the month. They look the same to me, it does look like its getting thicker though. 
Length shot pictures
March 4, 2008: 





May 16, 2008:


----------



## MsSunshine (May 16, 2008)

I'm a newbie is there room for me ?


----------



## mikisha (May 16, 2008)

Hi guys I joined a couple of months ago but I dont have a particular group so I would like to join this newbie group if thats okay. I have goddess braids now but could someone please explain how to download your pictures from the camera on to the site so I can show my progress.erplexed


----------



## KLomax (May 17, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> 12 hours isn't bad at all, especially for your length.
> 
> The pics below are of my rollerset. My curls are 5 days old on these.
> 
> ...


It's growing girl!!! What size roller do you use?


----------



## KLomax (May 17, 2008)

Welcome
Ms Sunshine & Mikisha​ 
I upload my pics to photobucket and post from there.Check Suggestions/Q&A at the top of the discussion forum for details. I hope this helps.


----------



## FindingMe (May 17, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Welcome
> 
> Ms Sunshine & Mikisha​
> I upload my pics to photobucket and post from there.Check Suggestions/Q&A at the top of the discussion forum for details. I hope this helps.


 
*Welcome ladies to our newbie of friends!!!*


----------



## Pheonixx (May 17, 2008)

*HEY MIKISHA & MS SUNSHINE! 
How ya'll derrin'?*

Your hair is nice Fiya and growing! 
I soooo need to buy some rollers and figure out how to do a dern rollerset. 
It's mos def on my to-do list.


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 17, 2008)

KLomax said:


> It's growing girl!!! What size roller do you use?


 

I use the Green size rollers. I may go up a size and see how that looks. 

And Thanks Klo and PhoeNixX!!!!!!!!! My main issue is retaining, I know its growing, i just gotta keep whats growing,lol.


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 17, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Welcome
> 
> Ms Sunshine & Mikisha​
> I upload my pics to photobucket and post from there.Check Suggestions/Q&A at the top of the discussion forum for details. I hope this helps.


 

Welcome ladies!!!!!!!!!!!! Like Klomax said, photobucket is good, or tinypic. You can also upload them on here as well.


----------



## MissKim (May 17, 2008)

So I got my touch up yesterday and I am very pleased with the growth!!!!
I plan to keep doing what I've been doing (the MN mix, my SAA enhanced products, and vitamins) because the results I got were great. 

I'm thinking about going back to Ultra Hair Thick Shake. I used this product a couple of years ago and liked it. 

This summer I will probably get a lot of roller sets just to keep the heat off of it.

I'm going to the health food store today to get some grapeseed oil and I'll mix up another batch of MN.


----------



## SugaCane (May 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies - do you have room for one more?!! 

I joined some time now but have been lurking for ages (!) and this is my 1st post. At last I have something resembling a regimen of some kind happening (I think!) and I'm making some really good progress - I'll post some pics once I stop being lazy and upload them! 

I've got a little "Pob" going on (ie. a Posh (Spice) Bob) which I had cut about a month ago as I had some seriously straggly ends due to breakage going on, I cut about 6" off-eeek!! Since then, I've been loving all the knowledge that I've been gaining about the wonders of our glorious crowns and am really looking forward to learning some more.

Looking forward to being one of the crew!


----------



## Galadriel (May 17, 2008)

Welcome Suga! I'm such a cry-baby when it comes to trims that a 6" cut would be like . We're so happy to have you! HHG!


----------



## Galadriel (May 17, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> 12 hours isn't bad at all, especially for your length.
> 
> The pics below are of my rollerset. My curls are 5 days old on these.
> 
> ...





The color is beautiful . Your hair is so thick and shiny. How are you maintaining it? (I like to dye my hair, but I'm scared to go a light caramel brown type color )


----------



## Galadriel (May 17, 2008)

Welcome Sunshine and Mikisha!


----------



## SugaCane (May 17, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Welcome Suga! I'm such a cry-baby when it comes to trims that a 6" cut would be like . We're so happy to have you! HHG!


 
Thanks for the warm welcome Gala! I know what you mean, I was like  when I saw the scissors come out!! But when, I saw the end result I was much happier. It came as a really big shock to realise that I had let my hair get in such a state that I just wanted it to look good again. And I trust my stylist completely (I've known her for about 12 years) so I knew she wasn't going to make me look any worse than I already did!!


----------



## KLomax (May 17, 2008)

SugaCane said:


> Hi Ladies - do you have room for one more?!!
> 
> I joined some time now but have been lurking for ages (!) and this is my 1st post. At last I have something resembling a regimen of some kind happening (I think!) and I'm making some really good progress - I'll post some pics once I stop being lazy and upload them!
> 
> ...


 
Welcome SugaCane


----------



## SugaCane (May 17, 2008)

Thanks KLomax !

Really happy to be here!


----------



## FindingMe (May 17, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> 12 hours isn't bad at all, especially for your length.
> 
> The pics below are of my rollerset. My curls are 5 days old on these.
> 
> ...


 
*fiya!  Whazzup!!!  Girl, your hair is SOO pretty!!!  I am still so in :heart2:with the color it's a shame!  You better grow, girl!!!  I can tell you are gaining some length...so pretty...*

...Oh,  the pics at the top are 5 day old curls??...i am in awe of your skillz


----------



## pr3tty (May 17, 2008)

Welcome to all the new ladies 


First Fiya your hair looks so nice and you sure got some lenght since the last pic. You are doing a really good job

Klo Im just gonna say ur hair looks so pretty bc I have ran out of praises for ur hair

I must say we are going a good job ladies. 

Im still trying to figure out what to do with my hair this summer


----------



## FindingMe (May 17, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies
> 
> 
> First Fiya your hair looks so nice and you sure got some lenght since the last pic. You are doing a really good job
> ...


 
I joined Macherieamour's 4 month no heat challenge.  You get 3 passes, which I will need because I am in a wedding...but I am doing buns and co-washes for the most part using flexi8's and hairzings


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 17, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> The color is beautiful . Your hair is so thick and shiny. How are you maintaining it? (I like to dye my hair, but I'm scared to go a light caramel brown type color )


 

Thanks Galadriel!!!!!! This is my third time getting color. I think i have an addiction. But the key is moisture and never letting it get dry. color tends to dry hair, especially the ends, so you will have to keep them moisturized and sealed, but other than that, its not hard. i don't anything different.


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 17, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> *fiya! Whazzup!!! Girl, your hair is SOO pretty!!! I am still so in :heart2:with the color it's a shame! You better grow, girl!!! I can tell you are gaining some length...so pretty...*
> 
> ...Oh, the pics at the top are 5 day old curls??...i am in awe of your skillz


 

lol @ skillz. I don't know, i just roll them at night. I really do appreciate all the help i've gotten  from you ladies. 

@ Pretty, thank you for the compliment. 

and  to Sugacane!!!!!!


----------



## SugaCane (May 18, 2008)

Thanks Fiya'sLoveChild!! 

I'm really feeling the Newbie love here and I like it!!!! 

All of you ladies have some truly lovely hair going on and I was just wondering...How many of you are on challenges and which ones are you doing at the moment?

I'm really itching to get started on one so I can really track my progress but seem to keep missing the start dates. I think once I've commited myself to one, I would have no excuse but to make the time to get my Fotki sorted out once and for all...


----------



## Pheonixx (May 18, 2008)

*HEY SUGACANE!*



SugaCane said:


> I've got a little "Pob" going on (ie. a Posh (Spice) Bob) which...




*GASP*

You got a 'Posh' bob?
Oohh--I'm hatin so HARD, right now!! 
LOL

No--I'm just acting stupid. I'm certain that it's FAB-ulous!


Oh yeah fogot to mention I'm just in one challenge SUGA. Co-washing. But I confess I've only cowashed twice this week. I flat-ironed my hair and I just don't feel like doing a braidout. 
I'll prolly get back on track Mon or Tuesday.


----------



## Pheonixx (May 18, 2008)

OK I have question for everyone.
How do you all care for your hair underneath a sew-in? 
Or actually...how do you keep it moisturized?
I want to keep my hair moisturized but I'm worried that I'll have to do all this manipulation which will leave my sew-in lookin jacked.

This weekend I might get a sew-in because I'm about to do something drastic to my hair.
Like get a Posh bob...

My beautician is giving me grief over doin my dang sew-in. Said 'it'll put stress on the hair'. That I '_should get individual braids instead'...
_
I mean how are braids (tree braids and the like)_less_ stressful than a sew-in? 
She's really my cousin's girl--so I just tell her to hush her mouth because _'you're doing my sew-in, regardless--I don't even know whyyy you trippin!'_


I've always had sew-ins.  And I'd never even tried to maintain my hair while in a weave. 
...and it still grew--so I'm not understanding her. My hair doesn't get matted. Or fall out. My edges don't fade away....I think her hair fears apply to other people. Not me.

But--I could be wrong. 
Do ya'll think sew-ins are worse than individual braids?


----------



## FindingMe (May 18, 2008)

SugaCane said:


> Thanks Fiya'sLoveChild!!
> 
> I'm really feeling the Newbie love here and I like it!!!!
> 
> ...


 
I am in the long and strong from the inside out challenge started by jassy http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=217059, but i have basically fallen off the wagon on that one...i am also in macheries no heat for 4 month blowing in the wind challenge http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=233795 which i just started...


----------



## FindingMe (May 18, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Welcome SugaCane


 
yep  glad to have you!


----------



## FindingMe (May 18, 2008)

PhoEnixX said:


> OK I have question for everyone.
> How do you all care for your hair underneath a sew-in?
> Or actually...how do you keep it moisturized?
> I want to keep my hair moisturized but I'm worried that I'll have to do all this manipulation which will leave my sew-in lookin jacked.
> ...


 
I've never had a sew in, but don't you get the whole head corn-rowed for that?  I would think that would be _less_ stress on your hair than individual braids...if that's not how you do it, then disregard this post :creatures


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 18, 2008)

SugaCane said:


> Thanks Fiya'sLoveChild!!
> 
> I'm really feeling the Newbie love here and I like it!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Besides this one, i'm in two other challenges, APL in 2008, and Growth Aids challenge. 

There is a sticky thread that contains the majority of challenges going on. I know the Growth Aid challenge just started a few days ago, so i'm sure you could still join that one. 

And I have yet to get a Fotki going. I'm so ashamed of myself,lol.


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 18, 2008)

PhoEnixX said:


> OK I have question for everyone.
> How do you all care for your hair underneath a sew-in?
> Or actually...how do you keep it moisturized?
> I want to keep my hair moisturized but I'm worried that I'll have to do all this manipulation which will leave my sew-in lookin jacked.
> ...


 
Check this thread out. I hope you find something that helps you. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=110896


----------



## SugaCane (May 20, 2008)

PhoEnixX said:


> *HEY SUGACANE!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOL PhoEnix!! 

It WAS fabulous, but since it's been growing it's getting on my nerves a bit now actually.

I also realised that I didn't really take any good pics when I had it done - well not any I wanna show anyone anyway 

Good luck with your challenge - I really want to get started on one soon myself. Are you back on track with it now..?


----------



## SugaCane (May 20, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Besides this one, i'm in two other challenges, APL in 2008, and Growth Aids challenge.
> 
> There is a sticky thread that contains the majority of challenges going on. I know the Growth Aid challenge just started a few days ago, so i'm sure you could still join that one.
> 
> And I have yet to get a Fotki going. I'm so ashamed of myself,lol.


 
Thanks for the heads up Fiya.

I'm gonna shoot over and have a look at the Growth Aid challenge now..!


----------



## joyandfaith (May 20, 2008)

Ladies, I have a newbie question...What are cones???


----------



## FindingMe (May 20, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Ladies, I have a newbie question...What are cones???


 
silicones 

Here's a link to the archives which explains cones. There could be updated info..so maybe search around on LHCF to be sure:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/archive/index.php/t-49293.html

Link for list of cone free conditioners:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=196051&highlight=cones

What some LHCFs think about use of cones:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=90474&highlight=cones
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=206847&highlight=cones


----------



## joyandfaith (May 20, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> silicones
> 
> Here's a link to the archives which explains cones. There could be updated info..so maybe search around on LHCF to be sure:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/archive/index.php/t-49293.html
> ...



Thanks so much for all the great info!!!


----------



## FindingMe (May 20, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Thanks so much for all the great info!!!


 

you're welcome...it was interesting for me to do some research on it, too


----------



## kelkel (May 21, 2008)

Hey ladies.... just wanted to check in.... I have been trying to find the second thread but my pc and the search feature aren't getting along.

I am still waiting for june 7th to flat iron to check my length. I have been tempted to just take pictures of my four plaits just to make it look like something interesting is happening....

I think this weekend I am going to try a braid out but who knows....... I hope all is well with everyone .


----------



## supagyrl0302 (May 22, 2008)

Hello all u happy hair growers ,

I just need to take a moment to vent. I broke down and got a relaxer after a 10 week stretch- this was my 1st stretch I'm proud yet disappointed because I gave in.  My hair is about SL and a tad thick for someone w/ a relaxer. NEWAYS my point to mentioning that is I'm going away for a week to Jamaica and want a sew-in really really really bad- something like Kelly Rowland when she goes long and wavey/curly. I want the sew in bc I think it will be easier to care for while I'm away and also I think it will help with growth process.  My stylist and I have been arguing about it for 2 months. I dont know what her issue is with doing it.  I need a good way of nicely roasting her and saying...'lady its my hair I pay u so u need to do it'


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 22, 2008)

supagyrl0302 said:


> Hello all u happy hair growers ,
> 
> I just need to take a moment to vent. I broke down and got a relaxer after a 10 week stretch- this was my 1st stretch I'm proud yet disappointed because I gave in. My hair is about SL and a tad thick for someone w/ a relaxer. NEWAYS my point to mentioning that is I'm going away for a week to Jamaica and want a sew-in really really really bad- something like Kelly Rowland when she goes long and wavey/curly. I want the sew in bc I think it will be easier to care for while I'm away and also I think it will help with growth process. My stylist and I have been arguing about it for 2 months. I dont know what her issue is with doing it. I need a good way of nicely roasting her and saying...'lady its my hair I pay u so u need to do it'


 
Hey Supagyrl!!!!! Its amazing because i went through this with my stylist as well. I wanted a sew in before i started college to have a simple style to take care of. She would not do it!!!!!! I asked her, she would say okay, then reschedule, to just flat out ignoring me. So, one day i said, i guess i'll go to someone else to get it put it. lol, i had my sew in the next week. It may or may not work for you to do that, but most stylists don't want another doing their clients hair. HTH.


----------



## supagyrl0302 (May 22, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Hey Supagyrl!!!!! Its amazing because i went through this with my stylist as well. I wanted a sew in before i started college to have a simple style to take care of. She would not do it!!!!!! I asked her, she would say okay, then reschedule, to just flat out ignoring me. So, one day i said, i guess i'll go to someone else to get it put it. lol, i had my sew in the next week. It may or may not work for you to do that, but most stylists don't want another doing their clients hair. HTH.


 

Thanks Fiya! I will try that. I have been toying with the idea. I hinted around yesterday by asking her if she was worried about having to braid it and telling her I wld have someone else do that part. She wasn't feeling me LOL.  Ur suggestion is much better than the roast session I had buzzing in my brain . I will try again....we have a "consult" on the 15th I'll keep u posted on how it goes.


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 22, 2008)

supagyrl0302 said:


> Thanks Fiya! I will try that. I have been toying with the idea. I hinted around yesterday by asking her if she was worried about having to braid it and telling her I wld have someone else do that part. She wasn't feeling me LOL. Ur suggestion is much better than the roast session I had buzzing in my brain . I will try again....we have a "consult" on the 15th I'll keep u posted on how it goes.


 
lol, I'm sure i know what roast u had buzzing. And i hope it goes well.


----------



## mauly84 (May 23, 2008)

Hi all. I have been a member for some time but mostly remained a lurker. I really don't have anything to add. you ladies all have this down to a science. but i just wanted to thank you al for getting me from sl to bsl. Its ALL because of you. To the newbies have faith they know what they're talking about and have patience and it will come. There may be slip ups (the honey and evoo plus lime concotion i tried was a disaster of epic proportions. erplexed ) And incredible gems discovered (I add monistat 7 to my hair grease for growth and dandruff relief  ). but if you use your best judgement, don't be a pj (product junkie) and figure out what works for you it's well worth the effort. In a nut shell THANKYOU THANKYOU THANKYOU!!! I am now considerd a hair guru amongst my peers and have everyone getting strange looks from the clerks at rite aid (monistat). But i always point folks in LHCF's direction. You ladies are the best. Now I'm off to try for WL......


----------



## pearlfection (May 23, 2008)

mauly84 said:


> but i just wanted to thank you al for getting me from sl to bsl....


 
Awwwwwwwww! Thats great. ^ Thanks for coming in to give us some encouragement to keep at it.


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 24, 2008)

mauly84 said:


> Hi all. I have been a member for some time but mostly remained a lurker. I really don't have anything to add. you ladies all have this down to a science. but i just wanted to thank you al for getting me from sl to bsl. Its ALL because of you. To the newbies have faith they know what they're talking about and have patience and it will come. There may be slip ups (the honey and evoo plus lime concotion i tried was a disaster of epic proportions. erplexed ) And incredible gems discovered (I add monistat 7 to my hair grease for growth and dandruff relief  ). but if you use your best judgement, don't be a pj (product junkie) and figure out what works for you it's well worth the effort. In a nut shell THANKYOU THANKYOU THANKYOU!!! I am now considerd a hair guru amongst my peers and have everyone getting strange looks from the clerks at rite aid (monistat). But i always point folks in LHCF's direction. You ladies are the best. Now I'm off to try for WL......


 

congrats Mauly!!!!!!! Your encouraging words are truly appreciated. Lets us newbies know it can be done, just takes a little patience.


----------



## NaturalBeauty87 (May 29, 2008)

Hi all! Ive been a member/lurker for about 3/4 months. But now I think its time for me to get more involved because I am starting my transition and will need lots of advice and encouragement. I'm currently texlaxed and almost 3 mos. post. I cowash everyday, deep condition every 2/3 days, use aphogee hard protein evey 8 wks. wear a wash n go/puff everyday and try to keep my hands out of my hair throughout the day! Any advice and encouragement will be appreciated!


----------



## FindingMe (May 29, 2008)

NaturalBeauty87 said:


> Hi all! Ive been a member/lurker for about 3/4 months. But now I think its time for me to get more involved because I am starting my transition and will need lots of advice and encouragement. I'm currently texlaxed and almost 3 mos. post. I cowash everyday, deep condition every 2/3 days, use aphogee hard protein evey 8 wks. wear a wash n go/puff everyday and try to keep my hands out of my hair throughout the day! Any advice and encouragement will be appreciated!


 
  I am currently relaxed and transitioning and just over 8 weeks post.  It sounds like you have it worked out to science!  We can keep each other company on our transition  I can't wait to see your starting pics (it's good timing 'cause it can serve as your June update as well...)


----------



## joyandfaith (May 29, 2008)

Newbie Question Alert........

What is a DH?  I know it has something to do with a husband right?


----------



## FindingMe (May 29, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Newbie Question Alert........
> 
> What is a DH? I know it has something to do with a husband right?


 

Dear/Dearest/Darling Husband


----------



## joyandfaith (May 29, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Dear/Dearest/Darling Husband



Thanks!  I can always count on you to have the answers


----------



## msmarc1 (May 29, 2008)

Is the challenge still open?  I've been lurking for a little while (since April), but I'm definitely willing to join.


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 29, 2008)

NaturalBeauty87 said:


> Hi all! Ive been a member/lurker for about 3/4 months. But now I think its time for me to get more involved because I am starting my transition and will need lots of advice and encouragement. I'm currently texlaxed and almost 3 mos. post. I cowash everyday, deep condition every 2/3 days, use aphogee hard protein evey 8 wks. wear a wash n go/puff everyday and try to keep my hands out of my hair throughout the day! Any advice and encouragement will be appreciated!


 

:welcome3:


----------



## TaurusAngel (May 29, 2008)

msmarc1 said:


> Is the challenge still open? I've been lurking for a little while (since April), but I'm definitely willing to join.


 

Welcome msmarc!!!!!!!!!! I'm pretty sure u can still join. You just post your current regi and your starting length and u're set!!!!!!


----------



## FindingMe (May 29, 2008)

msmarc1 said:


> Is the challenge still open? I've been lurking for a little while (since April), but I'm definitely willing to join.


 
*WELCOME!!!* Don't forget you have to post your results (w/pics) at the beginning of each month  Glad to have you!


----------



## KLomax (May 30, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> *WELCOME!!!* Don't forget you have to post your results (w/pics) at the beginning of each month Glad to have you!


 
Welcome Msmarc1​


----------



## Morenita (Jun 2, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies
> 
> 
> First Fiya your hair looks so nice and you sure got some lenght since the last pic. You are doing a really good job
> ...




Welcome everyone who's new!  I've been mia a couple weeks I know. Busy around here, and then my father-in-law passed away and my husband had to go to Puerto Rico for a week for the services and such. I wanted to go with him and take the kids, but it would have cost like $2400 just for the flight...  Just wanted to say hey on this thread before I headed over to the other one to post length shots for June. Pr3tty, your hair is showing some really nice progress.  You should be proud!


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok, I know I need to get beat for not posting in this thread . Welcome NaturalBeauty and MsMarc, and welcome our other recent newbies! We're all here to help each other in our hair journeys so don't hesitate with any questions and please feel free to share your progress and struggles. HHG!


----------



## Summer 74 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey, 
Ladies I haven't posted in a while..... I have been so busy with school!!! I have to vent . I like my hairdressor but I had some massive NG and saw some nice length pretouch-up. While nappy I saw some length. I noticed official APL!!! Ok I just wanted a lil trim...... now I am right above APL!!!!! I really just wanted a little dusting. It was too kinky to trim before touch-up so it was trimmed after touch-up was rinsed out. I didn't want my longer hair that covered shorter hair evened to the shorter length underneath but my hair was cut to the underneath length. I know eventually this evening out would have to be done but not now.... I am a lil frustrated but yes It does look better and healthier but I really wasn't ready to let go of my length yet. I will post pics this weekend. I want to let some of my curls drop first. I guess I need to look at the brightside I do not have to worry about two different lengths in the back anymore


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 3, 2008)

Summer 74 said:


> Hey,
> Ladies I haven't posted in a while..... I have been so busy with school!!! I have to vent . I like my hairdressor but I had some massive NG and saw some nice length pretouch-up. While nappy I saw some length. I noticed official APL!!! Ok I just wanted a lil trim...... now I am right above APL!!!!! I really just wanted a little dusting. It was too kinky to trim before touch-up so it was trimmed after touch-up was rinsed out. I didn't want my longer hair that covered shorter hair evened to the shorter length underneath but my hair was cut to the underneath length. I know eventually this evening out would have to be done but not now.... I am a lil frustrated but yes It does look better and healthier but I really wasn't ready to let go of my length yet. I will post pics this weekend. I want to let some of my curls drop first. I guess I need to look at the brightside I do not have to worry about two different lengths in the back anymore


 
Awww, hun, I'm sorry...just look at it this way, at least now your hair will grow back to APL (Soon, too!)  all one length!


----------



## pr3tty (Jun 3, 2008)

Morenita said:


> Welcome everyone who's new!  I've been mia a couple weeks I know. Busy around here, and then my father-in-law passed away and my husband had to go to Puerto Rico for a week for the services and such. I wanted to go with him and take the kids, but it would have cost like $2400 just for the flight...  Just wanted to say hey on this thread before I headed over to the other one to post length shots for June. Pr3tty, your hair is showing some really nice progress.  You should be proud!


 
Thanx girl and Im so sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## MissTical (Jun 3, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Thanx girl and Im so sorry to hear about your loss


 
Dang pr3tty, your hair is sooooooo pretty


----------



## Summer 74 (Jun 3, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Awww, hun, I'm sorry...just look at it this way, at least now your hair will grow back to APL (Soon, too!) all one length!


Thanks!!!! Your right


----------



## ahamlet1 (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm in!! It is very hard as a newbie. I just joined and my hair is in terrible shape. Years of poor hair care just because I didn't know any better.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jun 3, 2008)

These pics are of a air roller set i did sunday. I'm 7 weeks post and my newgrowth is getting crazy. I was planning on relaxing on the 13th, but i may wait until the end of the month. We'll see. I really want to post a length shot so the 13th will probably be the day.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jun 3, 2008)

ahamlet1 said:


> I'm in!! It is very hard as a newbie. I just joined and my hair is in terrible shape. Years of poor hair care just because I didn't know any better.


 

Welcome ahamlet1!!!!


----------



## praisedancer (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey ladies, it's been a while since I've been on, we had to move and I didn't have any internet access for some time but I just wanted to post a progress pic.  The 1st is my starting out, the 2nd is current.


----------



## Pheonixx (Jun 4, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I've never had a sew in, but don't you get the whole head corn-rowed for that?  I would think that would be _less_ stress on your hair than individual braids...if that's not how you do it, then disregard this post :creatures



Yeah that's how you do it.
I've had sew-ins before but you know how a person can tell you something and it;ll make you second guess your methods...?
LOL
That's where I was.


I've just decided to do what I want...


Thnks for info Fiya.


----------



## Pheonixx (Jun 4, 2008)

SugaCane said:


> LOL PhoEnix!!
> 
> It WAS fabulous, but since it's been growing it's getting on my nerves a bit now actually.
> 
> ...



I'm STILL hating!
LOL

And Yeah I'm back on track. Been feeling REAL lazy lately.  I decided against the sew-in. Decided I'd just braid my hair up and leave it that way for 1-2 mths.


----------



## Pheonixx (Jun 4, 2008)

Summer 74 said:


> Hey,
> Ladies I haven't posted in a while..... I have been so busy with school!!! I have to vent . I like my hairdressor but I had some massive NG and saw some nice length pretouch-up. While nappy I saw some length. I noticed official APL!!! Ok I just wanted a lil trim...... now I am right above APL!!!!! I really just wanted a little dusting. It was too kinky to trim before touch-up so it was trimmed after touch-up was rinsed out. I didn't want my longer hair that covered shorter hair evened to the shorter length underneath but my hair was cut to the underneath length. I know eventually this evening out would have to be done but not now.... I am a lil frustrated but yes It does look better and healthier but I really wasn't ready to let go of my length yet. I will post pics this weekend. I want to let some of my curls drop first. I guess I need to look at the brightside I do not have to worry about two different lengths in the back anymore



SUMMER your hair is still lovely. I peeped your fotki. It would bug me too but think of it this way...at least you know you know your ends are straight! 
You should reach APL with no issue.

PRAISEDANCER your coming along nicely.


HELLO AHAMLET1---and all the other newbies too (i'm just too lazy to scroll down and address you personally but you know who you are!!)


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 4, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> These pics are of a air roller set i did sunday. I'm 7 weeks post and my newgrowth is getting crazy. I was planning on relaxing on the 13th, but i may wait until the end of the month. We'll see. I really want to post a length shot so the 13th will probably be the day.


 
OMG! I need my shades!Too Pretty!


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 4, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Thanx girl and Im so sorry to hear about your loss


 

Me, too...


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 4, 2008)

praisedancer said:


> Hey ladies, it's been a while since I've been on, we had to move and I didn't have any internet access for some time but I just wanted to post a progress pic. The 1st is my starting out, the 2nd is current.


 
I can see progress!! Congrats!!  That little band of color is moving right on down to the ends...


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jun 4, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> OMG! I need my shades!Too Pretty!


 

Thanks FM!!!!!! I'm upset though. I didn't start taking them down until i was heading out somewhere and some in the back were still damp!!!!!!!!! after about 12 hours at that. So, they look a whole lot better today. I need to flat iron my roots though. They will not stay down


----------



## praisedancer (Jun 4, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I can see progress!! Congrats!! That little band of color is moving right on down to the ends...


 
Thanks. I'm just so happy that color is almost gone. I think I would be lost if it wasn't for this forum.


----------



## Summer 74 (Jun 4, 2008)

PhoEnixX said:


> SUMMER your hair is still lovely. I peeped your fotki. It would bug me too but think of it this way...at least you know you know your ends are straight!
> You should reach APL with no issue.
> 
> PRAISEDANCER your coming along nicely.
> ...


 Thanks!!!!! I just joined the new trim challenge again.


----------



## praisedancer (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Summer! I have to rectify 10 years of damaged hair.  It's a process but I know I'll get there.  And with the help of Macherieamour I know I can do it.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jun 5, 2008)

_May I join?_


----------



## pr3tty (Jun 5, 2008)

MissTical said:


> Dang pr3tty, your hair is sooooooo pretty


 
aww thanx missTical


----------



## pr3tty (Jun 5, 2008)

ahamlet1 said:


> I'm in!! It is very hard as a newbie. I just joined and my hair is in terrible shape. Years of poor hair care just because I didn't know any better.


 
Girl I know exactly how you feel but it will get better in no time you wont even believe it


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 6, 2008)

Mz.Shug said:


> _May I join?_



Welcome Mz. Shug!

Pr3tty, your growth progress is amazing and inspirational.


----------



## mymane (Jun 6, 2008)

I know I'm waaaayyy late, but I would like to join also. More info forth coming.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jun 7, 2008)

Question:What is co-washing?


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 7, 2008)

Mz.Shug said:


> Question:What is co-washing?


 
when you wash with conditioner only, instead of using a shampoo+conditioner

Here's a thread that just started where folks were asking a lot of questions about co-washing/benefits, etc.:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=242903

HTH ( Hope This Helps...)


----------



## anilyn (Jun 7, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> when you wash with conditioner only, instead of using a shampoo+conditioner
> 
> Here's a thread that just started where folks were asking a lot of questions about co-washing/benefits, etc.:
> 
> ...



Thank you so much. I've been looking for that thread.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jun 7, 2008)

_Thank you!_


----------



## blackbeauty10 (Jun 7, 2008)

I know im a lil late but here i am checking in for June....I am now 15 weeks post relaxer......happily transitioning!!!. Just got a sew in today...man it hurts! i will be posting pics soon


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 8, 2008)

blackbeauty10 said:


> I know im a lil late but here i am checking in for June....I am now 15 weeks post relaxer......happily transitioning!!!. Just got a sew in today...man it hurts! i will be posting pics soon


 
Hey, BB!!  I was wondering where you were...Can't wait to see your pics. I know your hair is pretty.  I am almost 10 weeks post and doing well at the beginning of my transition as well...no significant issues so far!

HHG!


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jun 9, 2008)

So I've been a good lil' newbie and have been studying threads and fotki's and here's what I've come up with....Oh yeah, I'll be getting a relaxer wed.

_*Hair reg.*_
Shampoo 1 a week-pre-poo
Clarify 2x a month (once every 2 weeks)
DC 2x week w/ moisturizing conditioner
Daily moisturize.Seal w/castor oil.
Daily Co-wash?
Daily apply MGT
Wrap Daily
(I'm using so much moisture because my hair already tends to be dry, esp. in summer, and I'll be using Mega-Tek which I hear has alot of protein.)

_*Styling
*_Bobby pins (french roll) once a week
Braid out 
Roller Set
(The only heat I'll be getting is from a dome dryer while DC'ing)

Did I leave anything out? Any suggestions? I still need to find a good moisturizer so I'm open to suggestions?


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 9, 2008)

Mz.Shug said:


> So I've been a good lil' newbie and have been studying threads and fotki's and here's what I've come up with....Oh yeah, I'll be getting a relaxer wed.
> 
> _*Hair reg.*_
> Shampoo 1 a week-pre-poo
> ...


 
Sounds like a GREAT regi!  Not all complex!  I think you will have great success if you stay with stuff that works for your hair (and not get tempted to try a whole bunch of other stuff) and keep your regi simple like it is!  It's low manipulation, too, so that will also help in length retention!


You grow, girl!!


----------



## pr3tty (Jun 10, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Welcome Mz. Shug!
> 
> Pr3tty, your growth progress is amazing and inspirational.


 
Thanx girl I jus hope I can retain it thats my problem


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jun 11, 2008)

Mz.Shug said:


> So I've been a good lil' newbie and have been studying threads and fotki's and here's what I've come up with....Oh yeah, I'll be getting a relaxer wed.
> 
> _*Hair reg.*_
> Shampoo 1 a week-pre-poo
> ...


 

Welcome Mz. Shug!!!!!!!!!!! :welcome3:


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jun 11, 2008)

^^Thank you!


----------



## MsSunshine (Jun 11, 2008)

I would like to join, is it too late for me ??




pr3tty said:


> I am starting my journey to get my hair thicker and longer. Right now im shoulder length but very thin.
> I thought of cutting my hair off again but now im just gonna work at it.
> Im gonna use what I've learn from this site and I will post pics monthly b4 and after poos cons and treatments.
> I am a newbie and is finding it hard to fit in with the pace of everyone who has been doing this 4 so long.
> ...


----------



## Aussie (Jun 11, 2008)

awwwwwwwwww i hope every1 is getting results!


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jun 12, 2008)

_I went to the salon and got my tex. She curled me up but DH picked me up with the top off the car so away flew the majority of curls! So tonight I tried my first protective hair style...Pincurls! I can't wait to see how they turn out. I'm so glad to have found this website I never would've known this stuff otherwise.._


----------



## Cindyl (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I hope that everyone is doing OK and that everyone is happy with their hair growing!!!!! Welcome to all the ladies that have joined since my last post and happy birthday to any who had birthdays!!!! 
Sorry  that I haven't been posting but I was going through a rough patch with this pregnancy and because I had a miscarriage two years ago I am being a lot more precautious. I am happy to let everyone know that my health is back on track the baby is moving, having fun, and growing  and God willing it stays that way and I will be posting at least 3x times a week.  I haven't really been doing anything  to my hair, I now have micro braids and I oil my scalp with Parachute Coconut oil,  I co wash with V05, and put Herbal Essences LTR leave-in, although I've seem to develop a dandruff problem and extra sensitive scalp.
Although this will not make up I will be going through and reading all the post since I've last been here and hopefully I can contribute.  Thank you and hopefully you guys haven't written me off .


----------



## Morenita (Jun 12, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I hope that everyone is doing OK and that everyone is happy with their hair growing!!!!! Welcome to all the ladies that have joined since my last post and happy birthday to any who had birthdays!!!!
> Sorry  that I haven't been posting but I was going through a rough patch with this pregnancy and because I had a miscarriage two years ago I am being a lot more precautious. I am happy to let everyone know that my health is back on track the baby is moving, having fun, and growing  and God willing it stays that way and I will be posting at least 3x times a week.  I haven't really been doing anything  to my hair, I now have micro braids and I oil my scalp with Parachute Coconut oil,  I co wash with V05, and put Herbal Essences LTR leave-in, although I've seem to develop a dandruff problem and extra sensitive scalp.
> Although this will not make up I will be going through and reading all the post since I've last been here and hopefully I can contribute.  Thank you and hopefully you guys haven't written me off .



Don't sweat it, I understand, and I am sure others will also. Take care of your health first and foremost. Trust me, I know what it means to be pregnant  Welcome back and nice to meet you!


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 13, 2008)

MsSunshine said:


> I would like to join, is it too late for me ??


 
Nope!  Welcome!!!  YOu just need to post a starting hair pic, set your goals and report out & post a pic at the beginning of every month!  Welcome again!


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 13, 2008)

anilyn said:


> Thank you so much. I've been looking for that thread.


 


Mz.Shug said:


> _Thank you!_


 
Welcome




Aussie said:


> awwwwwwwwww i hope every1 is getting results!


 
Ok, umm that wig is the biz-ness!!  And you have had so much progress from looking at your pics!!  Congratulations!



Mz.Shug said:


> _I went to the salon and got my tex. She curled me up but DH picked me up with the top off the car so away flew the majority of curls! So tonight I tried my first protective hair style...Pincurls! I can't wait to see how they turn out. I'm so glad to have found this website I never would've known this stuff otherwise.._


 
LOL!  Pincurls are the truth!  But you gotta learn how to do them right or you can get ridges from your pins or bends in your hair...if you do, don't give up bc I can't sleep in anything other than pincurls now...you may be one of the lucky ones, tho- that gets it right away...i hope it works out for you!



Cindyl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I hope that everyone is doing OK and that everyone is happy with their hair growing!!!!! Welcome to all the ladies that have joined since my last post and happy birthday to any who had birthdays!!!!
> Sorry  that I haven't been posting but I was going through a rough patch with this pregnancy and because I had a miscarriage two years ago I am being a lot more precautious. I am happy to let everyone know that my health is back on track the baby is moving, having fun, and growing  and God willing it stays that way and I will be posting at least 3x times a week. I haven't really been doing anything to my hair, I now have micro braids and I oil my scalp with Parachute Coconut oil, I co wash with V05, and put Herbal Essences LTR leave-in, although I've seem to develop a dandruff problem and extra sensitive scalp.
> Although this will not make up I will be going through and reading all the post since I've last been here and hopefully I can contribute. Thank you and hopefully you guys haven't written me off .


 
Hey, Cindyl!  I was wondering how you and the baby were doing!!  I am SOOOOOO glad to hear things are working out for your pregnancy!!!  Maybe the sensitive scalp/changes is due to pregnancy.  Girl, when those hormones kick in, it's like all bets are off and you just have to try and get through it until your hormones regulate after the baby is born to see what you are _really_ working with and what you need to do...  We'll be here to help you figure it out, tho-!


----------



## shmmr (Jun 13, 2008)

How did I not see this thread! Can I join too? 


umm, also, I've been doing pincurling and I love it, but is there a way to NOT get the indentations from the bobby pins? I've been using mango butter on my hair before I pin it up, thats about it....


----------



## Stella B. (Jun 13, 2008)

I am a newbie who wants to be cunted in! Sign me up!!!


----------



## MsSunshine (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm in my goal is continued health, length and thickness !  All natural and loving every minute of it !!!  Started my transition August of 2007, BC'd December 9, 2007 now in my 6th month of nappiness.  Less is more for me !!

My regimen is as followed:

Wash weekly with JASON Tea Tree Shampoo
Condition with Aussie Moist w/ Tea Tree Oil added  when I'm not DC'ing
DC with ORS Replenishing Pak every other week
Clarify monthly with ACV
Moisterize with Hawaiian Silky Gel Activator
Spritz with water and Rosemary oil
Use Bee Mine Hair Growth Serum as a growth aide


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 14, 2008)

Newbie question:  What is the proper water ratio in an AVC rinse?  TIA


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 14, 2008)

shmmr said:


> How did I not see this thread! Can I join too?
> 
> 
> umm, also, I've been doing pincurling and I love it, but is there a way to NOT get the indentations from the bobby pins? I've been using mango butter on my hair before I pin it up, thats about it....


 
WELCOME!! & yes there is a way to get pincurls without the indentations...ooh, girl, I am trying to think of how to explain it...so you basically have to roll the curl as if your hair was going to be curled back away from your face and then you place the bobby pin *underneath *the top layer of the pin curl (you should still push the pin on all the way through the curl), so that it makes a loosly pinned curl. It may seem not very stable, but when you tie your scarf or rag, they will then stay in place, and you shouldn't get the indentions. I tried to take a coupla pics, but my hair is in a braidout, so the texture was making the pic kinda weird...I hope you can see some of what I am talking about though...




Stella B. said:


> I am a newbie who wants to be cunted in! Sign me up!!!


 
WELCOME!



MsSunshine said:


> I'm in my goal is continued health, length and thickness ! All natural and loving every minute of it !!! Started my transition August of 2007, BC'd December 9, 2007 now in my 6th month of nappiness. Less is more for me !!
> 
> My regimen is as followed:
> 
> ...


 
Oooh, nice regi!  You have some length stretched, too!   How do you like the JASON?  What is the tea tree oil doing for your hair?



joyandfaith said:


> Newbie question: What is the proper water ratio in an AVC rinse? TIA


 
Sorry, I dunno...I haven't tried ACV yet...


----------



## MsSunshine (Jun 16, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> WELCOME!! & yes there is a way to get pincurls without the indentations...ooh, girl, I am trying to think of how to explain it...so you basically have to roll the curl as if your hair was going to be curled back away from your face and then you place the bobby pin *underneath *the top layer of the pin curl (you should still push the pin on all the way through the curl), so that it makes a loosly pinned curl. It may seem not very stable, but when you tie your scarf or rag, they will then stay in place, and you shouldn't get the indentions. I tried to take a coupla pics, but my hair is in a braidout, so the texture was making the pic kinda weird...I hope you can see some of what I am talking about though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Thank you   I love the JASON brand it doesn't strip my hair and it moisturizes nicely for a all natural shampoo.  The tea tree oil clears the scalp of help to unblock clogged hair follicles, moisturize the hair and keep the scalp free of bacteria and fungal problems.  So I add it to my conditioner as well as add more to my shampoo.  BTW, I'm at my 6th month of being natural and I only had 1 - 1 1/2 inches when I BC'd and less when I got my trim/shape up.   !!!


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jun 17, 2008)

Forgive my newbiness
ORS olive oil. Is this considered a moisturizer?


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 17, 2008)

Mz.Shug said:


> Forgive my newbiness
> ORS olive oil. Is this considered a moisturizer?


 
Girl, nothing to forgive.  ORS makes so much stuff.  

Check out their website and products:

http://www.organicrootstimulator.com/products/index.htm

IT just depends on which one you are talking about.  I have used the Olive Oil creme as a moisturizer.  It's kind of heavy, so I stopped using it.  The lotion is more of a daily moisturizer if you're into that...

ETA:  I think both of them contain mineral oil, which was the main reason I stopped using them I think...mineral oil is too heavy for my hair.  I like coconut oil better...


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 17, 2008)

MsSunshine said:


> Thank you  I love the JASON brand it doesn't strip my hair and it moisturizes nicely for a all natural shampoo. The tea tree oil clears the scalp of help to unblock clogged hair follicles, moisturize the hair and keep the scalp free of bacteria and fungal problems. So I add it to my conditioner as well as add more to my shampoo. BTW, I'm at my 6th month of being natural and I only had 1 - 1 1/2 inches when I BC'd and less when I got my trim/shape up.  !!!


 
hmmm...:scratchch  i'ma haveta remember that bout Jason's when I get more NG...I am enjoying my braidout's so much now, I feel like I will be wearing these all the time throughout my transition....

your hair is *GROWING LIKE MAD!!!!*  I can see how a helathy scalp could be great for your hair...hmmmm....jason's......


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jun 18, 2008)

Cindyl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I hope that everyone is doing OK and that everyone is happy with their hair growing!!!!! Welcome to all the ladies that have joined since my last post and happy birthday to any who had birthdays!!!!
> Sorry  that I haven't been posting but I was going through a rough patch with this pregnancy and because I had a miscarriage two years ago I am being a lot more precautious. I am happy to let everyone know that my health is back on track the baby is moving, having fun, and growing  and God willing it stays that way and I will be posting at least 3x times a week. I haven't really been doing anything to my hair, I now have micro braids and I oil my scalp with Parachute Coconut oil, I co wash with V05, and put Herbal Essences LTR leave-in, although I've seem to develop a dandruff problem and extra sensitive scalp.
> Although this will not make up I will be going through and reading all the post since I've last been here and hopefully I can contribute. Thank you and hopefully you guys haven't written me off .


 

Welcome back Cindyl!!!!!!!!! I'm so glad things are working out good for you. I hope they continue going good for you and that blessings go your way.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jun 18, 2008)

Just wanna say welcome to all the new ladies who have joined this thread. Been gone for a while traveling, but i hope u ladies are doing well. 
:welcome3:


----------



## TooCute (Jun 19, 2008)

Umm...well, this is my first post ever. Just paid my $6.50(missed out on the $5.00 membership. Must be gas prices) Any who, after months of "lurking" I decided to reep the benefits of being a paid member. 
After years of weaves (glue), overprocessing, heat damage and everything bad you could think of.....I'm now BALD (not really but seriously)

That out of the way...is it too late for me to join this thread? And can someone adopt me? Im trying to grow my nappy nape


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 19, 2008)

TooCute999 said:


> Umm...well, this is my first post ever. Just paid my $6.50(missed out on the $5.00 membership. Must be gas prices) Any who, after months of "lurking" I decided to reep the benefits of being a paid member.
> After years of weaves (glue), overprocessing, heat damage and everything bad you could think of.....I'm now BALD (not really but seriously)
> 
> That out of the way...is it too late for me to join this thread? And can someone adopt me? Im trying to grow my nappy nape


 
Girl, welcome!  Congrats on your first post!  It's not too late, just figure out your goal(s), post a starting pic and update us each month with progress and a pic.  That's it!  Join in anytime or ask anything, but it sounds like you been lurking ($5 membership...LOL), so I think you'll be straight!

WELCOME AGAIN!


----------



## twilight80 (Jun 22, 2008)

I just found this site last week and I love it! I am new to this forum and good hair care all together. Back in 9th grade I cut my shoulder length hair to a short short shaved in the back style. Well ever since then I have been trying to grow it back. I am now 27 years old.  I have been wearing the weaves, pony tails and everything else that keeps braking  my hair.  I hate wearing fake hair and want my own hair length back. Seriously, I've never been into fashion, don't wear makeup and don't go to the salon. I'm not a girly type of girl but my hair is what makes me and I'm ready to commit to serious hair care. The back of my hair is to the bottom of my neck and the front goes to the beginning of my eye. So it is way too short to get the look that I want. (the picture in my avatar is me with my weave, I hate taking pictures with my  own hair, but hopefully not for long!) Right now my goal is to get my shortest hair back to shoulder length.

Two weeks ago I limited and changed my hair products. 

I am now using ORS olive oil relaxer, Aubrey Organics Hunnysuckle Rose Conditioner, Aubrey Organics White Camille Shampoo and Hawaiian Silky 13 in 1 miracle spray.  

I have read some things on this site that I want to try such as the co-washing and the deep co-washing. Can you do both or should I only  do one? and if I do both should I use two different conditioners?

Any advice would be helpful to me. I don't even have a hair regime. It's past time for me to start feeling sexy and beautiful with my own hair.


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 22, 2008)

twilight80 said:


> I just found this site last week and I love it! I am new to this forum and good hair care all together. Back in 9th grade I cut my shoulder length hair to a short short shaved in the back style. Well ever since then I have been trying to grow it back. I am now 27 years old.  I have been wearing the weaves, pony tails and everything else that keeps braking my hair. I hate wearing fake hair and want my own hair length back. Seriously, I've never been into fashion, don't wear makeup and don't go to the salon. I'm not a girly type of girl but my hair is what makes me and I'm ready to commit to serious hair care. The back of my hair is to the bottom of my neck and the front goes to the beginning of my eye. So it is way too short to get the look that I want. Right now my goal is to get my shortest hair back to shoulder length.
> 
> Two weeks ago I limited and changed my hair products.
> 
> ...


 
WELCOME!  what's deep co-washing?


----------



## SailorSuccess (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi All, 

I'm a newbie. I've done a little bit of lurking and finally decided to post. I'm currently at SL with hopes of getting back to the long, healthy, BSL I had pre military. I had to cut my hair for boot camp and haven't been able to get it back where it was since especially with moving to different climates every 2-3yrs. I want to be able to maintain a healthy full head of hair with or without a beautician. It usually takes me a while to find a good stylist whenever I move because I am very picky about who touches my thin/fine hair. 
I relax every 3-4mths using Affirm, but will be switching back to Mizani
I plan on DC every week and pooing every 2-3days if my workout increases
I take biotin and a regular multi-vitamin everyday and wear rollersets, one french braid to the back or donut buns on a regular. 

Any suggestions on my regimine?


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 23, 2008)

SailorSuccess said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm a newbie. I've done a little bit of lurking and finally decided to post. I'm currently at SL with hopes of getting back to the long, healthy, BSL I had pre military. I had to cut my hair for boot camp and haven't been able to get it back where it was since especially with moving to different climates every 2-3yrs. I want to be able to maintain a healthy full head of hair with or without a beautician. It usually takes me a while to find a good stylist whenever I move because I am very picky about who touches my thin/fine hair.
> I relax every 3-4mths using Affirm, but will be switching back to Mizani
> ...


 
WELCOME!  It sounds like you do a lot of good stuff already!  Relaxer stretches, regular DCs, vitamins, protective styles etc.   The only thing I have found that I love is to maybe add a little coconut oil to seal and moisturize when you do your braids and buns (i.e. add a little before you do either).  It has really helped my moisture retention and has kept my hair feeling soft...

WELCOME AGAIN!!!


----------



## slim_thick (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum, very confused about how to start my new healthy hair journey..  How do I start.. and advice please. How do I figure out my hair type..ect?

For years I have been wearing weaves, wigs, braids..etc all the while not treating my several damaged hair. Finally I deceided on change. So on 6/21 I went to a local salon, got a relaxer Mizani Butter Blend, Deep Conditioner and Short cut with layers. My hair goal for is SL. Looking for help, Plus fellow member in the philly, buck county area PA.


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 23, 2008)

slim_thick said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum, very confused about how to start my new healthy hair journey.. How do I start.. and advice please. How do I figure out my hair type..ect?


 
Welcome!  Here are some threads for your to read and get you started:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=248359
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=186229

Your best bet is to start  doing some research, understand your hair needs, and start mapping out your strategy for meeting those needs.  Again, these articles should get you started in understanding the basics and you can ask further questions as they come up...

Remember, try to keep you regi as simple as possible.  It doesn't need to be uber complicated to be effective, especially when you are just starting out.  Also, don't be afraid to ask questions, especially in our thread.  We ask and answer the "dumb" questions (they aren't dumb to us, tho-)and eveyone here is in the same boat, so your question may help someone else.

Also, there is a "dumb questions" thread that may be useful to you...
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=247447

HTH!  (Hope THis Helps!)
HHG!  (Happy Hair Growing!)


----------



## slim_thick (Jun 23, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Welcome! Here are some threads for your to read and get you started:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=248359
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=186229
> ...


 

Thanks a bunch. Checking out the links now!


----------



## SailorSuccess (Jun 23, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> WELCOME! It sounds like you do a lot of good stuff already! Relaxer stretches, regular DCs, vitamins, protective styles etc. The only thing I have found that I love is to maybe add a little coconut oil to seal and moisturize when you do your braids and buns (i.e. add a little before you do either). It has really helped my moisture retention and has kept my hair feeling soft...
> 
> WELCOME AGAIN!!!


 
Thanks for the advice. I just made a MN mixture that has a cocount oil hairdress conditioner by Blue Magic in it, do you think that will suffice? I do hot oil treatments with cholesterol oil with every wash right now. Do you suggest maybe using cocount oil instead of the cholesterol oil?


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 23, 2008)

SailorSuccess said:


> Thanks for the advice. I just made a MN mixture that has a cocount oil hairdress conditioner by Blue Magic in it, do you think that will suffice? I do hot oil treatments with cholesterol oil with every wash right now. Do you suggest maybe using cocount oil instead of the cholesterol oil?


 
Oh, girl, you may not need it then...Coconut oil (and shea butter on my new growth) just works for my hair like no other.  But, if what you are doing is working for you, ain't no need to change.  Do what works on your hair.  That's how I got caught up being a Product Junkie, trying new stuff even when the old stuff was already working...


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jun 23, 2008)

:welcome3: SailorSuccess, Slim Thick, Twilight, TooCute, lol, i think thats all of you. I hope u all have great success on your hair care journey. 


Hey FM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SailorSuccess (Jun 24, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Oh, girl, you may not need it then...Coconut oil (and shea butter on my new growth) just works for my hair like no other. But, if what you are doing is working for you, ain't no need to change. Do what works on your hair.  That's how I got caught up being a Product Junkie, trying new stuff even when the old stuff was already working...


 
I'm slowly figuring my hair out. I've figured out what doesn't work, but figuring out the what does is the problem. With me being in the military and constantly changing climates, it's hard to keep up. Usually by the time I figure out what works, it's time to move into a different climate. Just like now I'm in Okinawa, Japan where it's hot and humid but I transfer to Maryland in August.
I haven't tried the MN yet, but will probably start tonight. I did a DC last night and while my hair is soft, silky, with a lot of body my scalp is as dry as the Sahara desert. I'll update as once I try the mixture to see how things go.

Thanks for your help. 



fiya'slovechild said:


> :welcome3: SailorSuccess, Slim Thick, Twilight, TooCute, lol, i think thats all of you. I hope u all have great success on your hair care journey.
> 
> 
> Hey FM!!!!!!!!!


 
Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 24, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> :welcome3: SailorSuccess, Slim Thick, Twilight, TooCute, lol, i think thats all of you. I hope u all have great success on your hair care journey.
> 
> 
> Hey FM!!!!!!!!!


 

whazzzuppp?!


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 24, 2008)

Welcome to all the newbies!!! 


I guess if you have any questions just ask FM...dang, she knows how to direct people to threads and everything .


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 24, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Welcome to all the newbies!!!
> 
> 
> I guess if you have any questions just ask FM...dang, she knows how to direct people to threads and everything .


 
.................


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 25, 2008)

Welcome new ladies! Congrats on starting your hair journey


----------



## simplyme1985 (Jun 25, 2008)

Okay so i haven't posted in a while...I GRADUATED FROM UNDERGRAD!!!!! and now well the real world hit me like a ton of bricks, had to find a job, consider if i was going right into a master yall know the deal. So the last time I spoke to you ladies I had gone ahead and gotten kinky twist.I anticipated that my hair would take a beating with my post grad indecisiveness, but I'm back on track (landed a job fyi) I will leave my twist in for  2 more weeks. This will make me 1 week shy of 2 months. I can't handle it anymore I want to see my hair. I have been cw throughout my twist confinement and well i can say my new growth is nice and soft. I will do a hot6oil massage this afternoon as I watch tv. 

I have been trying to figure out what I should do first and immediately after I remove my twistt...fyi I have made the decision to go back to a relaxer and stretching in between relaxers at first for 8 weeks then moving to 12. So what do you guys think and pics will come as soon as the last braid is out!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 25, 2008)

simplyme1985 said:


> Okay so i haven't posted in a while...I GRADUATED FROM UNDERGRAD!!!!! and now well the real world hit me like a ton of bricks, had to find a job, consider if i was going right into a master yall know the deal. So the last time I spoke to you ladies I had gone ahead and gotten kinky twist.I anticipated that my hair would take a beating with my post grad indecisiveness, but I'm back on track (landed a job fyi) I will leave my twist in for 2 more weeks. This will make me 1 week shy of 2 months. I can't handle it anymore I want to see my hair. I have been cw throughout my twist confinement and well i can say my new growth is nice and soft. I will do a hot6oil massage this afternoon as I watch tv.
> 
> I have been trying to figure out what I should do first and immediately after I remove my twistt...fyi I have made the decision to go back to a relaxer and stretching in between relaxers at first for 8 weeks then moving to 12. So what do you guys think and pics will come as soon as the last braid is out!
> 
> Thanks everyone!


 
CONGRATS, GRADUATE!!! YOU ROCK!  

The only thing I would suggest is maybe do a good DC the night you take the braids down and then 4-7 days before you do your relaxer is to do a real good protein treatment.

Can't wait to see pics!!!!


----------



## hairedity (Jun 25, 2008)

"We ask and answer the "dumb" questions (they aren't dumb to us, tho-)and eveyone here is in the same boat, so your question may help someone else."

Thanks for saying this FindingME!  

I made a joke comment in another thread and out came the clique-y forum bullies.  But no big deal for the most part the women on this forum are awesome.

I thought it was too late to join this post, but since it's not, I'd like to join too.  I'm still learing how to post pics and to make a fotki.

Since I'm new I'm starting off simple.  Started con-washing -will do this at least 2x per week.  Also I'm so inspired by this site that I may transition (I've wanted to, for years).  

I continue to read about having the right moisture/protein balance, and how some people apply too much protein.  How do you know when your hair needs protein and how do you know when it has too much?

Thank you all.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 25, 2008)

Its never too late to join a good thing  Welcome Hairedity


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 25, 2008)

hairedity said:


> "We ask and answer the "dumb" questions (they aren't dumb to us, tho-)and eveyone here is in the same boat, so your question may help someone else."
> 
> Thanks for saying this FindingME!
> 
> ...


 
*Yep.  welcome! * Did you read these threads on moisture/protein balance? 
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/278612/the_fine_art_of_protein_and_moisture.html?cat=69

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=84746

They shoud help 
Hair that has too much protein tends to be more brittle and does not have much elasticity (stretch) before breaking.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jun 25, 2008)

^^Thankyou. I needed this.


----------



## simplyme1985 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you findingme! I'm guess I will do a nexxus deep conditioning


FindingMe said:


> CONGRATS, GRADUATE!!! YOU ROCK!
> 
> The only thing I would suggest is maybe do a good DC the night you take the braids down and then 4-7 days before you do your relaxer is to do a real good protein treatment.
> 
> Can't wait to see pics!!!!


----------



## hairedity (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you for the warm welcomes ladies... and the information!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jun 25, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> whazzzuppp?!


 
How are you? I do want to say that your hair looks amazing in your Avatar. Just gorgeous.



Galadriel said:


> Welcome to all the newbies!!!
> 
> 
> I guess if you have any questions just ask FM...dang, she knows how to direct people to threads and everything .


 
That was funny, but so true. FM is on it no matter what it is. I wanna be like her when i grow up!!!!!!!


And :welcome3: Hairedity!!!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 25, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> How are you? I do want to say that your hair looks amazing in your Avatar. Just gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey, Fiya!!  baby sis, you so funny!:blowkiss:  Thanks for the nice words!


----------



## hairedity (Jun 25, 2008)

Fiya'slovechild -thanks for the welcome  

...I can't wait to see the progress pics.  So when's the next time we're posting pictures?


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 25, 2008)

hairedity said:


> Fiya'slovechild -thanks for the welcome
> 
> ...I can't wait to see the progress pics. So when's the next time we're posting pictures?


 
We post pics and progress at the 1st of every month...


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jun 26, 2008)

You're welcome FM!!!!!!

@ Hairedity, we do post progress pics at the beginning of each month.


----------



## simplyme1985 (Jun 26, 2008)

*whole head relaxer?*

You know your addicted to your hair when you start dreaming of things that can harm or help...so I was in bed and woke up thinking when I get my relaxer considering I'm going from natural to relax do I make them do the whole head?

 I've been trying to find a post about this but no one who went back to relaxer posted anything....


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: whole head relaxer?*



simplyme1985 said:


> You know your addicted to your hair when you start dreaming of things that can harm or help...so I was in bed and woke up thinking when I get my relaxer considering I'm going from natural to relax do I make them do the whole head?
> 
> I've been trying to find a post about this but no one who went back to relaxer posted anything....


 
if it's a virgin relaxer (meaning all natural hair), you have to do the whole head...  otherwise, you just do the new growth...


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi Laies!!  I am a newbie, and found this site by accident.  I've been reading different posts for a few weeks and decided on some of the techniques that were recommended.  First, let me say that currently, my hair is shoulder length.  However, since I'm in the gym all of the time, and my hair is constantly wet due to sweating, I had no choice than to add tracks.  So far, so good.  

Now, as for the challenge, count me in!  Since I've been reading different threads on hair growth, I first adopted the MN technique.  Let me tell you....it has been quite a journey.  I live in the DC area and finding Neosporin AF was difficult.  So, instead, I purchased the 4% MN..several boxes.  So when I went to the counter, the guy is looking at me like WTF!  I was like whatever, and kept it moving.  Of course, I did go to a store out of my neighborhood to purchase it *laffin*.  Well, its only been two weeks for my tracks, and judging from the newgrowth, it's off the chain!   I don't think my tracks will last another month, but I'm willing to try and hang on.  Meanwhile, I mixed the MN 4% with my Carol's Daughter's Hair Elixir along with my Profective Moisturizer (I only had a small amount of Profective left, and besides, I used it to mix my MN). Also, the MN 4% has a very thick texture, so I was heavy handed with the hair elixir.  I figured rather than buying all of these natural oils, use what I have.  I use it EVERY single day.  

I don't mean to make this long and boring, but I also purchased the Mega Tek (the condition).  I too will mix the Carol's Daughters Hair Elixir in that mixture also.  So ladies, happy growing, and I hope this helps!   As soon as I remove my tracks, (at this rapid speed of growth, this shall be soon) I will submit pics with updates.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jun 29, 2008)

I forgot to mention that I take Maxi Hair vitamins and 5000mcg of Biotin.  Here are a list of items that I did try along with their results.

Wild Growth Oil - It works...just have to be patient.  The one in the yellow bottle smells delicious.  You can purchase this at your local Sally's.

UBH - Ultra Black Hair products.  I think the protein in the condition was too strong for my hair.  Thank goodness I purchased the small bottle.  

Aphogee Two Step Treatment - THIS IS THE BOMB!!!!!!  I seriously recommend you add this to your regime.  I do mines once a month.  

My goal is to have my hair grow to bra length.


----------



## pr3tty (Jun 29, 2008)

_*Hey ladies *_

*I know I have been away for a longggggg time I miss you ladies so much. *

*Im having such a hard time at work (Im in banking) and having to make numbers, its the end of a rough quater so much going on.*

*Im up for a promo so I hope that goes well, keeping my fingers cross*

*I think Ive lost about an inch  due to work work work and no time for haircare*

*I see you ladies are keeping up the good work and the heads are lovely*

*I think I will do a pony tonight bc i have to be at work super early this week will post pics *

*welcome to all the newbies and i hope to be back on track very soon.*


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 30, 2008)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> I forgot to mention that I take Maxi Hair vitamins and 5000mcg of Biotin. Here are a list of items that I did try along with their results.
> 
> Wild Growth Oil - It works...just have to be patient. The one in the yellow bottle smells delicious. You can purchase this at your local Sally's.
> 
> ...


 
Cool!!!!  wild growth oil huh?....i may have to take a look at anext time i'm in sally's....thanks for the tip!


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 30, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> _*Hey ladies *_
> 
> *I know I have been away for a longggggg time I miss you ladies so much. *
> 
> ...


 
Hey pretty!  We miss you, sis!!!!  I will wait to hear the good news of your promo (already claiming it!)

You take it easy and we'll be here when you get some time-

Remember to just breathe...this too shall pass....


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jun 30, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> _*Hey ladies *_
> 
> *I know I have been away for a longggggg time I miss you ladies so much. *
> 
> ...


 
Hey PRetty. We miss you lady. I wish u blessings on that promotion. Your hair will be back on track too. Things pop up in our lives. Just take things one day at a time. 



ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Hi Laies!! I am a newbie, and found this site by accident. I've been reading different posts for a few weeks and decided on some of the techniques that were recommended. First, let me say that currently, my hair is shoulder length. However, since I'm in the gym all of the time, and my hair is constantly wet due to sweating, I had no choice than to add tracks. So far, so good.
> 
> Now, as for the challenge, count me in! Since I've been reading different threads on hair growth, I first adopted the MN technique. Let me tell you....it has been quite a journey. I live in the DC area and finding Neosporin AF was difficult. So, instead, I purchased the 4% MN..several boxes. So when I went to the counter, the guy is looking at me like WTF! I was like whatever, and kept it moving. Of course, I did go to a store out of my neighborhood to purchase it *laffin*. Well, its only been two weeks for my tracks, and judging from the newgrowth, it's off the chain! I don't think my tracks will last another month, but I'm willing to try and hang on. Meanwhile, I mixed the MN 4% with my Carol's Daughter's Hair Elixir along with my Profective Moisturizer (I only had a small amount of Profective left, and besides, I used it to mix my MN). Also, the MN 4% has a very thick texture, so I was heavy handed with the hair elixir. I figured rather than buying all of these natural oils, use what I have. I use it EVERY single day.
> 
> I don't mean to make this long and boring, but I also purchased the Mega Tek (the condition). I too will mix the Carol's Daughters Hair Elixir in that mixture also. So ladies, happy growing, and I hope this helps! As soon as I remove my tracks, (at this rapid speed of growth, this shall be soon) I will submit pics with updates.


 
:welcome3: That Jersey girl!!!!!!!! Your regi is on point!!!!!! lol, i wish i had it all together like that when i first joined.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jun 30, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Cool!!!! wild growth oil huh?....i may have to take a look at anext time i'm in sally's....thanks for the tip!


 
Yes, the wild growth oil actually works!  As I mentioned earlier, you just have to be patient with it.  You can also go to their website at www.wildgrowth.com and read their testimonials.  But the one mixture that has worked for me has been my MN mixture. I just mixed my MN 4% with Carol's Daughter's Hair elixir and that's it!   I'm telling you it works.  I've been lurking around this site for two months before I decided to join, and have been reading about the success of others using this mixture.   I am not a beautician, but only use what works, and what I do know is that for African American hair, it is very important to moisturize your hair, DAILY!  And since I have a sew in, I spray my tracks with Infusium(?).  This leave in has been good to me, so I just pour some in a spray bottle and spray it on my roots and tracks, because I notice with the MN mixture, although I use a good oil with it, my hair soaks it up!  As a side note, I use the MN mixture every single day.

I will take my tracks down in two weeks, if I can stand it until then.  Meanwhile, I will post pics soon.  Currently, my hair is shoulder length.  My goal is to have it bra length.  At the rate with this MN mixture (and when I receive my Mega Tek, which should arrive this week), I should be there in no time. 

Please keep us posted, and  happy growing!!  So glad I joined this forum....


----------



## pureebony (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi all,

Im a newbie as in joind ages ago but only subscribed last month- I need all the help I can get from you ladies.

I think im a 3c/4a with natural just past shoulder length hair, its in braids and has been for the past 5/6 years but looking to take them down in a few weeks.

im all for mega-tek, just got my batch oh and De'louise hair stuff (its fab!!) 

so hey!!!


----------



## EOAA (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi u guys,  here.Ive been lurking for a couple of months now.Let me start off by saying, I have no idea what my hair type is. Im relaxed and have thin hair.Im currently neck length, and would honestly be happy with shoulder length hair. right now my regime is co wash 3x a wk,w/ ORS OO conditioner,shampoo 2x a wk w/ORS OO,dc w/ORS RP only once a week. Mind u I just started this routine like 2wks ago,so if anyone have any sugg pls feel free to respond.Before LHCF I abandon and neglected my hair for 10 mos hiding it under wigs, and sleeping w/o anything on it,and it would be matted together,and instead of combing it i would just put the wig back on. Any way I decided to get real about my hair and let it try to grow. I still wear wigs(would not leave the house w/o it) because my hair is short, uneven, and thin.But I am taking care of it now. My goal for the rest of this year is to achieve that shoulder length hair, so I can toss those wigs(in storage,of course)And wear my own hair......sorry so long


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 1, 2008)

Welcome Tangela, Pureebony, and JerseyGirl! 

And PR3TTY!!! It's so good to see you again! I've been wondering where you were. We totally understand, b/c life just gets crazy sometimes, so we're wishing you the best (hope you get the promotion ) and we'll be there to support you in getting back on track .


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jul 2, 2008)

Minor update - My Mega Tek Cell Builder, Advocado Detangling Rinse, Coat Builder (By the way ladies, the Cell Builder and Coat Builder are one in the same - I called the company for confirmation) came today!!!!  You guys should have saw me....I was clappin like da Clumps!!!, I was so cised!!!   Oh, and their Premier Shampoo, which I will dilute with water (as they do for the horses, so I was told from the company).  So the guy from the mailroom delivers my package, that I have to sign for, looking at me with the "deer in the headlights" look 

Anyway, I will dilute my Cell Builder (small amount) with my Carol's Daughter's Hair Elixir and some Extra Virgin Olive Oil (EVOO), which I had some in the kitchen.  Yes, I am totally using what I have.    Starting tonight, I will put the Cell Builder on my scalp only using an applicator bottle with the tip (because I have tracks), that I purchased from Sally's.  I will apply it to my scalp twice a day, morning and at night for faster results. 

Oh, and it smells WONDERFUL!!! When I take my tracks down (in two weeks), I will post pictures.  This $6.00 investment to the forum was worth it ...with this wealth of information that I have received from you guys!!!  It's worth its weight in gold!!!!!!


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

I’d like to read this thread on its entirety, but first took a moment to say a few words.  I’m also a newbie here (post #2 if you noticed) but I’ve been around for more than a year now.  You ladies are amazing, so I decided to subscribe to say THANK YOU! and share my regime (Still have to write it down, so please bear with me) and progress on my hair-niversary.  How exiting, I won’t feel let out any more…….lol


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome, Hairdrama! I was a lurker too and waited a while to actually subscribe, but it is definitely worth it! PLEASE share your regimen with us and keep us updated on your progress .


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jul 3, 2008)

Another minor update - I just came from the "lab" (kitchen) from mixing my Mega Tek with my Carol's Daughters Hair Elixir and Extra Virgin Olive Oil  Ummm....do not use too much of the EVOO!!  I forgot to mention that I added a little water.  I shook the bottle for a good while, and let it sit to see what it would do...the oil settled on top, so I drained it off, shook again and all is well!  Ok..so the water caused it to separate.  Problem solved.  I applied it on my scalp, and massaged it, threw a plastic cap on my head.  For aggressive growth, I will be applying tommorrow morning!


Ok..it's been 15 minutes after my massage, and my scalp feels like it's pulsating.....good tingly feeling!!

WELCOME TO THE FORUM HAIRDRAMA!!!


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Jul 3, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Welcome, Hairdrama! I was a lurker too and waited a while to actually subscribe, but it is definitely worth it! PLEASE share your regimen with us and keep us updated on your progress .


 
Thanks! Sure I'll get to work.......


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jul 3, 2008)

hairdrama:{ said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I’d like to read this thread on its entirety, but first took a moment to say a few words. I’m also a newbie here (post #2 if you noticed) but I’ve been around for more than a year now. You ladies are amazing, so I decided to subscribe to say THANK YOU! and share my regime (Still have to write it down, so please bear with me) and progress on my hair-niversary. How exiting, I won’t feel let out any more…….lol


 
:welcome3: Hairdrama,Tangela, ThatJerseyGirl, and Pureebony!!!!


----------



## MsSunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey ladies sorry I've been away for a minute.  Have been consistently using and loving Bee Mine Hair Growth Serum.  And I can't say enough about it.  Love the feel, the growth and the smell.  Happy healthy growing to you all.  Peace and many blessings this 4th of July Holiday weekend !!!


----------



## MissTical (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey ladies.... I'm still in.  I finally broke my 30+ week stretch.  I got a relaxer last week, turned out nicely.  I really like the stylist was a bit reserved at first because she's asian... but she did a great job... the best I've had since moving to TX.  Anywho, I faced a set back with see thru ends so I let 1 1/2-2 inches go.  Hopefully I'll be more dedicated and make time for my hair. Keep my ends protected.

Welcome all the Newbies 

Hey hair Idol #1 FindingMe

Pr3tty good luck on your promotion!

Where is Jassy28?


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Jul 3, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> :welcome3: Hairdrama,Tangela, ThatJerseyGirl, and Pureebony!!!!


 

Thanks....I'll enjoy the time here..


----------



## EOAA (Jul 5, 2008)

Just checking in to say hello, and all is going hair-tastic!!
talk to you soon.


----------



## slim_thick (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey ladies just checking in! Yesterday, I washed and deep conditioner with Dr. Miracle tingling shampoo & medicated deep conditioner. I brought this 2 mon. ago. decided to try, it was okay, nothing specialerplexed. Used CSI & ors carrot oil. Tonight I decided to try ors carrot oil w/ full head baggy. 

Have any other newbies tried/started using any growth aides? If so which ones and what are your results so far?


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 6, 2008)

slim_thick said:


> Hey ladies just checking in! Yesterday, I washed and deep conditioner with Dr. Miracle tingling shampoo & medicated deep conditioner. I brought this 2 mon. ago. decided to try, it was okay, nothing specialerplexed. Used CSI & ors carrot oil. Tonight I decided to try ors carrot oil w/ full head baggy.
> 
> Have any other newbies tried/started using any growth aides? If so which ones and what are your results so far?




When I had my cornrows I was using BT every two days (so that would be over a period of 2 1/2 weeks). The BT has made my hair thicker, and I LOVE that! I like thick hair . I have a bunch of NG since I haven't texlaxed since February.


----------



## EOAA (Jul 6, 2008)

slim_thick said:


> Hey ladies just checking in! Yesterday, I washed and deep conditioner with Dr. Miracle tingling shampoo & medicated deep conditioner. I brought this 2 mon. ago. decided to try, it was okay, nothing specialerplexed. Used CSI & ors carrot oil. Tonight I decided to try ors carrot oil w/ full head baggy.
> 
> Have any other newbies tried/started using any growth aides? If so which ones and what are your results so far?


 

I started MT, I do not have any results yet, being that today will be day 6.


----------



## xxBlackRosexx (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh dear - i have only just seen this..let me know if its ok to join. Please pm me.


----------



## naskat (Jul 6, 2008)

Can I join because I need help bad, and we can all learn together. I am techiquelly a "newbie" since i joined last July. But I am new to all the techniques and practices I have learned about on this board. This thread would be really good for me, because I can learn what works for my hair.


----------



## shmmr (Jul 6, 2008)

I joined this newbie thread a while ago, but now that I can rollerset, I've changed my regimen..

Here is what I have so far: every week I will: 
deep conditioner on dry hair under dryer
wash  then short 2-3 min conditioner 
rollerset and go OR rollerset and blowout/flat iron roots
everyday style is to put in 4-8 bantu knots at night & fingercomb it out​I don't have my products down yet - still need a good moisturizer that won't make my hair revert - maybe one that isn't water based??? 

I'd like to try a bantu knot out on wet hair one of these days. 
I'd also like to try to stretch washing to every 2 weeks to decrease manipulation.

Oh yeah, I can't use the cheapie conditioners - but based on littlegoldlamb's review I tried Loreal Vive hydra gloss moisturizing conditioner and I really like it. Its nice n creamy for the 2-3 minute conditioning...


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 6, 2008)

naskat said:


> Can I join because I need help bad, and we can all learn together. I am techiquelly a "newbie" since i joined last July. But I am new to all the techniques and practices I have learned about on this board. This thread would be really good for me, because I can learn what works for my hair.




Welcome, Naskat! Do you have a regimen yet?


----------



## naskat (Jul 6, 2008)

I mostly cowash with Vo5 and bun it. I then wash it everyweek with baking soda mixed with condish. I realized I clarify to much, so I am tweaking my regimen. I went to the Dominican salon for the holiday and the washed my hair with Alta Ego, dc with Kenra Moisturizing Condish, and used Paul Mitchell The Conditioner as a leave in. My hair came out really soft until they blowdryed it. I am going to stay away form direct heat for awhile, and mainly cowash 3x a week, dc, and wash. I am staying away form shampoo because it drys my hair out. I am going to go to the salon every two weeks for the above mentioned routine without my hair being blown out. Here is a link to a post  I just created.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=252955

I am stil figuring this out.


----------



## MsSunshine (Jul 6, 2008)

I did a henna treatment for 3 hours and afterwards a DC with LeKair Cholesterol Plus and added honey and evoo and it left my hair so soft !!!


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Jul 6, 2008)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Another minor update - I just came from the "lab" (kitchen) from mixing my Mega Tek with my Carol's Daughters Hair Elixir and Extra Virgin Olive Oil Ummm....do not use too much of the EVOO!! I forgot to mention that I added a little water. I shook the bottle for a good while, and let it sit to see what it would do...the oil settled on top, so I drained it off, shook again and all is well! Ok..so the water caused it to separate. Problem solved. I applied it on my scalp, and massaged it, threw a plastic cap on my head. For aggressive growth, I will be applying tommorrow morning!
> 
> 
> Ok..it's been 15 minutes after my massage, and my scalp feels like it's pulsating.....good tingly feeling!!
> ...


 

Ahh! Thanks...


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

This is the shorter version of my regimen ….. (for real, I have a step-by-step one but I felt embarrassed erplexed to post it here “too long”). My hair type is 4a/b relaxed, not bone straight by not necessarily telax either (I found the happy medium). I’m a DIY’er but before I found LHCF (by chance) I used to go to the salon every 1 ½ or 2 months to get my hair relaxed, I would wash my hair once a week and blow dry/flat iron my hair myself until it was time to go back for a relaxer. After LHCF, all I have to say is, I thought I knew about hair care, but man, words cannot express how I feel about this forum, the knowledge, the people, it literally is a hair encyclopedia  and the best thing is “you get feedback from it”……..that’s awesome………Ok sorry ladies I got a lil’ exited but here is my regimen and progress pictures for my 1st year post LHCF: 

*Prepoo*: I prepoo on dry hair usually without heat with Bed Head Moisture maniac + KEMI Organics Oyl (Essential oils) or with Ion Reconstructor Treatment when I need a protein boost.
*Wash*: I try to wash every 3 days but at least once a week with a moisturizing shampoo (lather twice) and oil rinse with pure coconut oil, rinse with hot water and deep condition.
*Deep condition*: I deep condition with either Silicon Mix Conditioner or Super Conditioner 10 en 1 for best moisture and slip. I go under the dryer for 30 min and rinse in the shower. I put any other conditioner (not protein based) I own while I take a shower and then rinse again leaving some product on my hair.
*Style*: I put a leave-in, moisturizer and oil (in this order) and I style as usual (I wear my hair up 98% of the time). When I wear my hair down I put leave-in only and I roller set with my own combination of: water, conditioner and serum. Wrap hair daily to maintain. 
*Daily maintenance*: When wearing my hair up I never comb it (but brush my edges) between washes, I moisturize with water and ORS Olive oil moisturizing lotion mornings and nights and pin up again. When my hair is down I moisturize with Mizani H2O Intense night-time treatment (ends only) once every other day, wrap hair for a silky look the next day. I probably comb my hair a little too much when is down, still working on that.

*Relaxer*: I self relax every 12 weeks with ORS Olive Oil No-Lye (Normal Strength). 

*Trims*: I got my hair trimmed once before LHCF, a second time 6 months after that (Sep 2007) and that’s it, no trims since then. I’m planning to do one when I reach BSL (sometime this year).


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Jul 6, 2008)

I hope you don't have issues viewing the attachments.  If so, please let me know, it's my first time posting pictures.


----------



## slim_thick (Jul 7, 2008)

hairdrama:{ said:


> I hope you don't have issues viewing the attachments. If so, please let me know, it's my first time posting pictures.


 

Congrats on your growth hairdrama, and tx for the information. It has given me some insight to what I need to start doing. My hair is currently the same lenght as your starting pics. great inspiration


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks!  I still have a lot to learn but I'm happy with my progress so far..... so will you if you keep it up........  We can do it together.


----------



## Naturallong81 (Jul 7, 2008)

Here's my update  my hair is still about the same it grew a little, it is shedding as much. And it's the longest I've ever seen it.  im gonna try mixing it up this mth.  I want to rock it straight more often because of the different textures, and i wanna perfect my styling, i spent alot on tools and products.


----------



## FindingMe (Jul 8, 2008)

MissTical said:


> Hey ladies.... I'm still in. I finally broke my 30+ week stretch. I got a relaxer last week, turned out nicely. I really like the stylist was a bit reserved at first because she's asian... but she did a great job... the best I've had since moving to TX. Anywho, I faced a set back with see thru ends so I let 1 1/2-2 inches go. Hopefully I'll be more dedicated and make time for my hair. Keep my ends protected.
> 
> Welcome all the Newbies
> 
> ...


 
What's up, lady?! Whew, 30+ weeks, good lawd! I am halfway there...I plan on keeping it going, tho- and just transitioning on out...Girl, them ends will gro- back in no time, you'll see...and your hair will be thicker on the ends to boot...



ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Yes, the wild growth oil actually works! As I mentioned earlier, you just have to be patient with it. You can also go to their website at www.wildgrowth.com and read their testimonials. But the one mixture that has worked for me has been my MN mixture. I just mixed my MN 4% with Carol's Daughter's Hair elixir and that's it! I'm telling you it works. I've been lurking around this site for two months before I decided to join, and have been reading about the success of others using this mixture. I am not a beautician, but only use what works, and what I do know is that for African American hair, it is very important to moisturize your hair, DAILY! And since I have a sew in, I spray my tracks with Infusium(?). This leave in has been good to me, so I just pour some in a spray bottle and spray it on my roots and tracks, because I notice with the MN mixture, although I use a good oil with it, my hair soaks it up! As a side note, I use the MN mixture every single day.
> 
> I will take my tracks down in two weeks, if I can stand it until then. Meanwhile, I will post pics soon. Currently, my hair is shoulder length. My goal is to have it bra length. At the rate with this MN mixture (and when I receive my Mega Tek, which should arrive this week), I should be there in no time.
> 
> Please keep us posted, and happy growing!! So glad I joined this forum....


 
Girl, thanks for the info...also, what does wild growth smell like? does it have sulphur in it? i have a strong aversion to that smell...i bought some BT thinking I could get by with the scented, but it still smelled like sulphur...i couldn't do it...



fiya'slovechild said:


> :welcome3: Hairdrama,Tangela, ThatJerseyGirl, and Pureebony!!!!


 
yep! :welcome3:



hairdrama:{ said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> This is the shorter version of my regimen ….. (for real, I have a step-by-step one but I felt embarrassed erplexed to post it here “too long”). My hair type is 4a/b relaxed, not bone straight by not necessarily telax either (I found the happy medium). I’m a DIY’er but before I found LHCF (by chance) I used to go to the salon every 1 ½ or 2 months to get my hair relaxed, I would wash my hair once a week and blow dry/flat iron my hair myself until it was time to go back for a relaxer. After LHCF, all I have to say is, I thought I knew about hair care, but man, words cannot express how I feel about this forum, the knowledge, the people, it literally is a hair encyclopedia  and the best thing is “you get feedback from it”……..that’s awesome………Ok sorry ladies I got a lil’ exited but here is my regimen and progress pictures for my 1st year post LHCF:
> 
> ...


 
Daggg, your growth is the bomb!!!!  LHCF is da truth, is it not?! Whew, girl, I hate to think where I would be without it...still between SL and APL and only wearing the same ole' rollersets getting my hair relaxed every 6 weeks on the dot...



Naturallong81 said:


> Here's my update my hair is still about the same it grew a little, it is shedding as much. And it's the longest I've ever seen it. im gonna try mixing it up this mth. I want to rock it straight more often because of the different textures, and i wanna perfect my styling, i spent alot on tools and products.


 
Ohh, you have grown a lot!!! Great job!! One thing I can say is that I have learned to keep it simple and not try to do too much. I am like you and I spent a lot on tools and products, but I am keeping my spending on lock from here on out...

Sorry, ya'll.  I don't have any update pics for the month as I have been on vacation for almost the past 2 weeks and just returned today...I have just been doing braidouts and bunning it and keeping it simple...I will post update pics next month, promise...


----------



## Pheonixx (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey ya'll. 
Just checking in.
Been busy with school registration, Guard duties, and work but I'm still on my hair journey. 

Still transitioning. I think I'm about 18 1/2-19 weeks post relaxer.
It's easier than I thought it'd be. 

I've just been applying henna and doing braid-outs.
That's all.


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for checking in, ladies!


----------



## SailorSuccess (Jul 10, 2008)

Just checkin in....I've been washing and DCing every week and pincurling/rollersetting each day. I think I might bun it up a couple days next week. I'll be 9 weeks post tomorrow. 

What do you ladies think of my regimen and the products I'm using:

Do about 6-7 loose braids throughout my head (got this tech. from the groafrohairlong.com)

*Pre-poo*-(just added this last Sun.) apply honey and EVOO to dry hair with a plastic cap for about an hour

*Shampoo- *half cup of water mixed with 2-3 capfuls of Design Essentials Moisture Retention Conditioning Shampoo or Mizani Botanifying Conditioning Shampoo

*Deep Condition*- apply Queene Helene Cholesterol Hot Oil Treatment and ORS Replenish Pak (sometimes mix with Mizani Moisturfuse Moisturizing Conditioner) put on plastic cap sit under dryer for 30 min or walk around for 1 hr.

Rinse

*Leave-In and Serum-* mix half water/half Design Essentials Hydrating Leave-In Conditioner in a spray bottle, spray on and then apply B&B Growth Serum or Mizani Thermastrength Strengthening Serum 

Seal with Coconut oil

I then use a round brush to blow my NG out and either pincurl or rollerset my hair. Finally I airdry overnight or sit under the dryer.

I use to wash on Sunday, but since I have been hitting the gym more while battling this Okinawa heat wave, I've increased to every Sun. and Weds. or Thurs.

Does this sound okay? Too much of something? Not enough of something? Good or bad choice of products?

Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 10, 2008)

SailorSuccess said:


> Just checkin in....I've been washing and DCing every week and pincurling/rollersetting each day. I think I might bun it up a couple days next weel. I'll be 9 weeks post tomorrow.
> 
> What do you ladies think of m y regimen and the products I'm using:
> 
> ...



Sounds like a great reggie. Btw, what are the main ingredients in the serums?


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok yall!! Major hair catrastrophe!!!  I got my tracks removed, and the person who put them in didn't put them in right, so I had to cut my hair!!!  You know I am not a happy camper, so, I will now be a slave to the African Senegalese twists for a whole entire year!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Until it grows back......


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 10, 2008)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Ok yall!! Major hair catrastrophe!!!  I got my tracks removed, and the person who put them in didn't put them in right, so I had to cut my hair!!!  You know I am not a happy camper, so, I will now be a slave to the African Senegalese twists for a whole entire year!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Until it grows back......



Oh no!!!! How terrible!  How short did you have to cut it?


----------



## FindingMe (Jul 10, 2008)

PhoEnixX said:


> Hey ya'll.
> Just checking in.
> Been busy with school registration, Guard duties, and work but I'm still on my hair journey.
> 
> ...


 
I am thinking the same thing on the transition but I don't want to say anything yet bc I am so early in and I don't want to eat my words eventually...  You sound like me with the henna and braidouts!     Good to hear from you, sis!




SailorSuccess said:


> Just checkin in....I've been washing and DCing every week and pincurling/rollersetting each day. I think I might bun it up a couple days next weel. I'll be 9 weeks post tomorrow.
> 
> What do you ladies think of m y regimen and the products I'm using:
> 
> ...


 
Girl, you got it on lock...  I think you just have to adjust washings for your hair...IF it ain't broke (ie you aren't having any major issues...)...



ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Ok yall!! Major hair catrastrophe!!! I got my tracks removed, and the person who put them in didn't put them in right, so I had to cut my hair!!! You know I am not a happy camper, so, I will now be a slave to the African Senegalese twists for a whole entire year!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Until it grows back......


 
DAGGGG, what's up with these stylists and these weaves?!  BlackBeauty had to cut all her hair OFF to a TWA bc of some jankiness...I hate this happened to you, Ma...but it will grow back...  Sorry...


----------



## SailorSuccess (Jul 10, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Sounds like a great reggie. Btw, what are the main ingredients in the serums?


 

*Mizani Therma Strength Strengthening Style Serum
*aqua/water, cetyl alcohol, PARAFFINUM LIQUIDUM/MINERAL OIL, dimethicone, isostearyl alcohol, behentrimonium chloride, butyrospermum parkii/ shea butter, parfum/ fragrance, polyquaternium-11, phenoxyethenol, GUAR HYDROXYPROPLTRIMONIUM CHLORIDE, cetrimonium chloride, methylparaben, glucosamine hci, propylparaben, butyphenyl methylpropional, amyl cinnamal, chlorhexidine dihydrochloride, benzyl benzoate, limonene, coumarin, linalool, 2-oleamido-1.3-octadecanediol, geraniol, citronellol.


*Bronner Bros Growth Serum
*
With Aloe, Vera, Tea Tree Oil & Growth Complex

Hair strengthener.
With aloe vera, tea tree oil & growth complex.
Stimulates roots to promote growth.

Ingredient: Deionized Water , Dimethyl Isosorbibe , Sage Growth Complex , Horsetail Growth Complex , Scull Cap Growth Complex , Amla Growth Complex , Grape Seed and others


Now reading the product descriptions, I think I've been using both of these wrong. I have been putting a dime size amount in my hand and then rub throughout my hair. Any suggestions on a good serum? Could I use my Miznai H20 rose treatment instead?

*Mizani Rose H2O Conditioning Hairdress *(leave-in)
aqua/water, PARAFFINUM LIQUIDUM/MINERAL OIL, cetearyl alcohol, glycerin, petroleum, peg-100 stearate, glyceryl stearate, PARAFFIN, dimethicone, ceteareth-20, dicetyl phosphate, ceteth-10 phosphate, parfum/fragrance, panthenol, methylparaben, propylparaben, triethanolamine, laureth-23, citronellol, geraniol, chlorhexidine dihydrochloride, hydroxycitronellal, chamomilla recutita/matricaria extract, cymbopogon schoenanthus/ cymbopogon schoenanthius extract,aachillea millefolium/ extract, melissa officinalis/balm mint leaf extract, rosmarinus officinalis/rosemary leaf extract, humulus lupulus/ hops extract, isoeugenol, linalool, alpha-isomethyl ionone, hexyl cinnamal, ci 19140/ yellow 5, eugenol, ci 14700/red 4, ci 17200/red 33, ci 42090/blue 1.


----------



## SailorSuccess (Jul 10, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Girl, you got it on lock... I think you just have to adjust washings for your hair...IF it ain't broke (ie you aren't having any major issues...)...


 
Thanks for the advise. I haven't had any major issues. I only added the extra wash because the last time I went to the salon the stylist advised if I was working out a lot that I might need to add in a extra wash in the middle of the week because of all the sweating. I exercise everyday 6 days a week and sometimes 2x a day. When I mentioned that, she said "you def. need to wash at least 2x week". I said I'll try it, but it's hard to my full regimen in the middle of the week like that.


----------



## blackbeauty10 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey ladies, 
I been missing in action...as FM said earlier....I had to cut ALL of my hair off do to a very bad sew in job..It was my very first time ever getting one and I only let it stay in for 2 weeks but i knew something wasn't right so i took it out and after the fact, i had 3 large bigger than quarter size bald spots.. which now is one huge spot. At the time, i was transitioning and was i think 18 weeks post...so when i cut my hair i cut off a lot including some of my NG..but the good news is that im not as depressed anymore and im starting to feel lil pricklies in that area so its starting to grow back already...THank the Lord!!!!!!! I have a couple pics in my fotki...

Blackbeauty10
***this is a hard one to overcome because i feel like i can't progress until that spot is completely filled, but it gets better as the days go by****

http://public.fotki.com/blackbeauty10/


----------



## FindingMe (Jul 10, 2008)

blackbeauty10 said:


> Hey ladies,
> I been missing in action...as FM said earlier....I had to cut ALL of my hair off do to a very bad sew in job..It was my very first time ever getting one and I only let it stay in for 2 weeks but i knew something wasn't right so i took it out and after the fact, i had 3 large bigger than quarter size bald spots.. which now is one huge spot. At the time, i was transitioning and was i think 18 weeks post...so when i cut my hair i cut off a lot including some of my NG..but the good news is that im not as depressed anymore and im starting to feel lil pricklies in that area so its starting to grow back already...THank the Lord!!!!!!! I have a couple pics in my fotki...
> 
> Blackbeauty10
> ...


 
*It will grow...*  I am so happy you are starting to feel growth in the area so the follicles don't sound like they were permanently damaged...thank the Lord...  Next year, you will have a full, thick, lush  head of natural hair  and this will be a distant memory...


----------



## blackbeauty10 (Jul 10, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> *It will grow...* I am so happy you are starting to feel growth in the area so the follicles don't sound like they were permanently damaged...thank the Lord... Next year, you will have a full, thick, lush head of natural hair  and this will be a distant memory...


 YOu are absolutely right...i guess i gotta find another style to grow with, i am now TERRIFIED of anything now, especially braids...


----------



## FindingMe (Jul 12, 2008)

blackbeauty10 said:


> YOu are absolutely right...i guess i gotta find another style to grow with, i am now TERRIFIED of anything now, especially braids...


 
I wouldn't do the braids...anything that adds tension (even a little), I would leave alone...I would just stick with the wigs for now...what about lace front wigs?  Balckhairmedia.com has a whole forum dedicated to lacefronts http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/

ETA: http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=93597&PN=1  A Where do I start disucussion thread for LFWs


----------



## sjohnson71103 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hello Ladies,
I want in...I know I am WAAAY late. However I need someone to keep me motivate. I need the support. I believe that good sistas working to reach a common goal (long, healthy hair) can accomplish anything they set out to do!!! 

I will be putting braid in my hair and doing the crown & glory method until the end of the year. However over the last month I was using half wigs as a protective style. My profile picture is my starting point. I will post a picture of the braids once I have them in. 

Also check out my fotki:
http://members.fotki.com/sjohnson71103/


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 13, 2008)

sjohnson71103 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I want in...I know I am WAAAY late. However I need someone to keep me motivate. I need the support. I believe that good sistas working to reach a common goal (long, healthy hair) can accomplish anything they set out to do!!!
> 
> I will be putting braid in my hair and doing the crown & glory method until the end of the year. However over the last month I was using half wigs as a protective style. My profile picture is my starting point. I will post a picture of the braids once I have them in.
> ...




Welcome Sjohnson!!!  You're not too late...just new . Crown and Glory method sounds cool (maybe one day I'll try it myself). Do you also have a regimen?


----------



## TG2000 (Jul 13, 2008)

I know I am late joining this challenge, but I am in need of support and sisterhood.  So without further ado.......I am joining the challenge!

I am currently collarbone length with the short term goal of becoming APL.  I plan to reach APL by Dec. O8.  Hopefully sooner!  I think my hair is overall healthy, not too thick and not thin.  I get my hair relaxed 4 times a year and get my ends trim twice.

So I hope to meet many new e-friends during this challenge!  Please stop by and check out my Fotki!


----------



## sjohnson71103 (Jul 13, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Welcome Sjohnson!!!  You're not too late...just new . Crown and Glory method sounds cool (maybe one day I'll try it myself). Do you also have a regimen?




Thanks for the welcome. I don't quite have a regimen...I am still a  when is comes to haircare. I have been trying to develop one. I started washing my hair more often than before. So if I have to define a regimen I would have to say that it goes as follows:

Pre-poo 1x per week (Suave conditioner and olive oil to seal)
Co-wash every 2 x's per week (Suave Humectant)
Clarify 1 x per month (Suave daily clarifying shampoo)
DC 1 x per week (ORS - replenishing pak)
Use a protective style as much as possible. 

I used a mixture of MN and Dr. Miracles Gro oil on my scalp for 1 month. Now I am going to try BT and see if I notice any difference. When I braid my hair I will use the BT along with the products recommended in the Crown & Glory method.

Any other suggestions??? :scratchch


----------



## sjohnson71103 (Jul 13, 2008)

tallglass2000 said:


> I know I am late joining this challenge, but I am in need of support and sisterhood.  So without further ado.......I am joining the challenge!
> 
> I am currently collarbone length with the short term goal of becoming APL.  I plan to reach APL by Dec. O8.  Hopefully sooner!  I think my hair is overall healthy, not too thick and not thin.  I get my hair relaxed 4 times a year and get my ends trim twice.
> 
> So I hope to meet many new e-friends during this challenge!  Please stop by and check out my Fotki!



 Tallglass!!!!
Sisterhood is key to success. I just joined myself! We can start this journey together. 

Good luck on your goal of APL hair...I am still trying to reach "true" SL, my front tends to grow a lot shorter. You hair in your profile picture is beautiful!


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 13, 2008)

tallglass2000 said:


> I know I am late joining this challenge, but I am in need of support and sisterhood.  So without further ado.......I am joining the challenge!
> 
> I am currently collarbone length with the short term goal of becoming APL.  I plan to reach APL by Dec. O8.  Hopefully sooner!  I think my hair is overall healthy, not too thick and not thin.  I get my hair relaxed 4 times a year and get my ends trim twice.
> 
> So I hope to meet many new e-friends during this challenge!  Please stop by and check out my Fotki!



Welcome to the Newbie Challenge, Tallglass! You have very pretty, thick hair! Please do share your regimen .


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 13, 2008)

sjohnson71103 said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I don't quite have a regimen...I am still a  when is comes to haircare. I have been trying to develop one. I started washing my hair more often than before. So if I have to define a regimen I would have to say that it goes as follows:
> 
> Pre-poo 1x per week (Suave conditioner and olive oil to seal)
> Co-wash every 2 x's per week (Suave Humectant)
> ...



Just don't forget to moisturize daily (like w/ ORS olive oil creme moisturizer in the jar) and I highly recommend coconut oil and aloe vera gel or juice. It's good that you're keeping your reggie simple. When I had cornrows I used BT and my hair became noticeably thicker, so BT is a great idea .


----------



## TG2000 (Jul 13, 2008)

sjohnson71103 said:


> Tallglass!!!!
> Sisterhood is key to success. I just joined myself! We can start this journey together.
> 
> Good luck on your goal of APL hair...I am still trying to reach "true" SL, my front tends to grow a lot shorter. You hair in your profile picture is beautiful!


 
Thanks! I have never really tried to grow my hair out.  I have always been scissor happy!  I tend to hear that getting to SL is faster than getting to APL.  So, I am sure you will reach your goal soon!  Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## TG2000 (Jul 13, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Welcome to the Newbie Challenge, Tallglass! You have very pretty, thick hair! Please do share your regimen .


 
Thank you so much!  As far as my regimen, I use Redken Extreme Line weekly, deep condition when I shampoo and cowash maybe once during mid-week.  I get a relaxer (Phyto Index I) 4 times a year and trim every other relaxer.  I also use John Frieda's Clear Glaze once weekly.


----------



## sjohnson71103 (Jul 13, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Just don't forget to moisturize daily (like w/ ORS olive oil creme moisturizer in the jar) and I highly recommend coconut oil and aloe vera gel or juice. It's good that you're keeping your reggie simple. When I had cornrows I used BT and my hair became noticeably thicker, so BT is a great idea .



See this is what I am here for...I need all of the advice I can get. I have used the ORS OO creem moisturizer before and I loved it. I will have to go out and get another jar. 

BTW ~ I am natural and I wear my hair flat ironed (I use the flat iron after I wash...never in between), does anyone have any tips on baggying?


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 13, 2008)

sjohnson71103 said:


> I am natural and I wear my hair flat ironed (I use the flat iron after I wash...never in between), does anyone have any tips on baggying?



Do you plan to baggy only at night? Or during the day? If I'm baggying during the day, I moisturize my hair and concentrate on the ends (and seal w/ coconut oil or EVOO) and put my baggy under a bun cover:







At night, if I've co-washed, I just moisturize, seal, then baggy my whole head under one of those clear processing caps. I put a satin bonnet over the plastic cap. Sure, it makes a funny crunching noise when I lay my head down and DH is like , but oh well....

I like these moisturizers for baggying:
- conditioner + aloe gel/juice
- moisturizing conditioner by itself
- ORS in the jar

I like to seal with:
- coconut oil
- EVOO
- Oyin burnt sugar pomade (which contains a few oils and smells DIVINE)

If my ends feel dry or rough, my secret weapon is:




*Burt's Bees Avocado Butter Pre-Shampoo Treatment

* 
This works as a great pre-poo, but I mainly use it on my ends, wet OR dry! It can be heavy, so don't use it if you're sporting straight, flat-ironed hair (b/c you want to keep the bounce and swing). This is perfect though for braidouts and protective styles.


----------



## msde13 (Jul 14, 2008)

I am in...I would love to have the support as I get myself together...hmmm...not sure of a good start date...August 1 to give people time to join...and for everyone to get their game plan together...I am still trying to get myself organized...


----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2008)

Oddly enough, I don't think I've even joined this challenge. Do you guys think it's too late for me to join?


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 14, 2008)

Platinum, MSDE, welcome!


----------



## sjohnson71103 (Jul 14, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Do you plan to baggy only at night? Or during the day? If I'm baggying during the day, I moisturize my hair and concentrate on the ends (and seal w/ coconut oil or EVOO) and put my baggy under a bun cover:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the info Galadriel! I need to get me a phony pony so I can baggy during the day. 

I actually did a whole head baggy last night, and I must say that the results were amazing...my hair has not felt that soft in ages. I used shea butter conditioner and sealed with olive oil. Needless to say I was "puffy",  so I opted for the half wig this morning. 

I just want to thank you ladies for the info!!! As well as the inspiration...I can see the long, healthy hair coming!!!!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Platinum, MSDE, welcome!


 
Thank you! Here are my starting pics. I took these in April. I don't plan to update until October...

front:






back:





Sorry about the quality. I did these with my camera phone.


----------



## KLomax (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey All Just Checking In . I continue to ponytail roller set w/wo heat.





 
Welcome to the new ladies
​


----------



## FindingMe (Jul 14, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Platinum, MSDE, welcome!


 
IT's never too late to join!   Welcome all!


----------



## FindingMe (Jul 14, 2008)

Platinum said:


> Thank you! Here are my starting pics. I took these in April. I don't plan to update until October...
> 
> front:
> 
> ...


 
GReat starting point, just check in with us at the beginning
 of each month to let us know how you are doing...


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 14, 2008)

sjohnson71103 said:


> Thanks for the info Galadriel! I need to get me a phony pony so I can baggy during the day.
> 
> I actually did a whole head baggy last night, and I must say that the results were amazing...my hair has not felt that soft in ages. I used shea butter conditioner and sealed with olive oil. Needless to say I was "puffy",  so I opted for the half wig this morning.
> 
> I just want to thank you ladies for the info!!! As well as the inspiration...I can see the long, healthy hair coming!!!!



No problem! And the healthy hair WILL come.


----------



## Pheonixx (Jul 15, 2008)

WELCOME to all the NEWBIE FOLK!!!!

Ooh I see some sistas in here with some gorgeous heads of hair and I'm hat-iiiin...
 LOL



FindingMe said:


> I am thinking the same thing on the transition but I don't want to say anything yet bc I am so early in and I don't want to eat my words eventually...  You sound like me with the henna and braidouts!     Good to hear from you, sis!




Girl--these ppl (work) been makin my nerves EXTRA bad! Luckily I will resign next month to attend school full-time.

Are you doing henna as well?  
Do you like it?

And transitioning....?  Giiirrlll....there was a period when I was fighting with it. But these days it IS easier than I thought it'd be. Though I had a huge frightening cloud of frizz and curl to contend with this past weekend...
(Humidity and curls do not mix).
My guy friend was like, "Damn....is all that your hair..."

This whole hair journey has been enlightening. Can't count the number of times where I've just looked in the mirror, saw my hair reacting badly to moisture in the air and said to myself, "THAT's why my mama relaxed me..."

But I should probably hush about it being 'oh so easy', so I don't jinx it.
I cannot keep my fingers out of my head. I wish I was entirely natural right now but I will be transitioning for a minute because I want BSL NATURAL hair.

I should hit APL by the end of the year--if I don't do anything to it. 
I'll prolly get into some braids... 

* GENERAL QUESTION:
What products does everyone use to combat frizziness...?*


----------



## shorthairdiva09 (Jul 15, 2008)

i would love to join this! i wll have some pics later


----------



## KLomax (Jul 15, 2008)

PhoEnixX said:


> WELCOME to all the NEWBIE FOLK!!!!
> 
> Ooh I see some sistas in here with some gorgeous heads of hair and I'm hat-iiiin...
> LOL
> ...


 
*Sabino Mosture Block*
*It's wassssuppp !!!*​ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNH5XZd5cDQ​ 

http://www.sabinohair.com/popup.html​ 


 WOW.... Sabino Moisture Block video on YouTube​


----------



## shorthairdiva09 (Jul 15, 2008)

shorthairdiva09 said:


> i would love to join this! i wll have some pics later



doobie wrap two days ago (a mess to comb out)





top shot


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi All!!!

I am a former lurker who is now a member.  I have been lurking for about 2 months now and DH finally told me to not be afraid and jump in so here goes. 

I am orginally from New Orleans but my hubby in in the Air Force so we have lived everywhere (and I do mean every where).  We are currently in Guam which is a very humid and tropical place.  I am finding it hard to locate natural oils locally so I have had to order them and I hate waiting.  I am about to sign up for the Mega-Tek challenge and I have already ordered it but the mail can take a week longer than usual here.  I can't wait I have viewed some of the progress pics and my mouth hit the floor.

I HAD shoulder lenght hair in Dec. 07 but I got sick and was on some meds that broke my hair off in patches so I got it cut into a bob.  I am heathy again and my hair seems to be doing well but now I want my hair back!  I am starting out at earlob length  But I guess we all got to start somewhere.

This is my journey and I am happy to be tagging along with you ladies on yours.


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 15, 2008)

Shorthairdiva, Karlap...Welcome ladies! We're glad you can join us. Please make yourselves at home and feel free to share any questions, tips, or info. on any awesome products !! If you can, please share your regimens and starting pics .


----------



## MsSunshine (Jul 15, 2008)

Checking in still doing my routine.  About to wash and DC and use my Bee Mine Serum which I've been using daily.  Hope all the ladies are having a wonderful day.  Peace and blessings to all !!


----------



## FindingMe (Jul 15, 2008)

PhoEnixX said:


> WELCOME to all the NEWBIE FOLK!!!!
> 
> Ooh I see some sistas in here with some gorgeous heads of hair and I'm hat-iiiin...
> LOL
> ...


 
I am with you...I plan on rocking these braidout's till they won't rock no Mo'!  LOL!  I want long natural hair, my hair doesn't really coil or shrink that much when natural, it just kind of frizzes (it's very odd), so I want it at least SL that's why I am transitioning for _at least_ 18 months...I am into month 15 now!!!   I am so excited to try and rock some natural hair styles with the tehniques I have learned on here...I can't wait...

Oh, for the frizziness...Sabino Moisture Block...   but be careful...a little goes a LONG way!!!!



shorthairdiva09 said:


> i would love to join this! i wll have some pics later


 
Girl, WELCOME!  I saw your pics!! Most impressed with your doobie!!!  I can't wrap my hair for nothin'...WELCOME again!!




KLomax said:


> *Sabino Mosture Block*
> 
> *It's wassssuppp !!!*​
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNH5XZd5cDQ​
> ...


 
HOLLLAA!  Fo' Sho'...it's the biz-ness...




karlap said:


> Hi All!!!
> 
> I am a former lurker who is now a member. I have been lurking for about 2 months now and DH finally told me to not be afraid and jump in so here goes.
> 
> ...


 

Hey girl!!!  WELCOME!!!   SL is such a great starting point!  YOu'll be claiming APL soon!  WELCOME to the NEWBIE thread!  




MsSunshine said:


> Checking in still doing my routine. About to wash and DC and use my Bee Mine Serum which I've been using daily. Hope all the ladies are having a wonderful day. Peace and blessings to all !!


 
Right back at cha!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jul 15, 2008)

I am sorry Ms Sunshine you must have misunderstood me I am starting off at earlob length.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jul 15, 2008)

will post a pic by the end of the week


----------



## mistee11 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi, I would love join this challenge.  I was natural for 3 years until I decided to perm again in January of this year.  I grew tired of pulling and tugging on my 4a naps just to be able to get some sort of style and tired of a sore scalp.  I did love my natural hair but it was very difficult to style.  I currently have neck length on the sides and in the back.  The front or bang is top lip length.  There are some areas of my hair that are suffering from thinning and breakage with one bald patch in the back.  I think I can attribute some of these issues to the fact that I have eczema, asthma and allergies and other chronic health issues.  I'm sure that hormones also play a role.  

My regimen consists of :
MN mixture, Boundless Tresses daily
Cowash 2x a week with Organix Coconut Milk
Deep Condition 2x a week with Organix Coconut Milk Split End Mender & the Self Heating Coconut Oil or Apoghee Product
Shampoo 1x a week
Air dry w/occasional Blowdryer & flat iron with Conair Steamstraightener

I will post pics soon (hopefully by the end of the week).


----------



## Platinum (Jul 15, 2008)

karlap said:


> Hi All!!!
> 
> I am a former lurker who is now a member. I have been lurking for about 2 months now and DH finally told me to not be afraid and jump in so here goes.
> 
> ...


 

Welcome!


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 15, 2008)

mistee11 said:


> Hi, I would love join this challenge.  I was natural for 3 years until I decided to perm again in January of this year.  I grew tired of pulling and tugging on my 4a naps just to be able to get some sort of style and tired of a sore scalp.  I did love my natural hair but it was very difficult to style.  I currently have neck length on the sides and in the back.  The front or bang is top lip length.  There are some areas of my hair that are suffering from thinning and breakage with one bald patch in the back.  I think I can attribute some of these issues to the fact that I have eczema, asthma and allergies and other chronic health issues.  I'm sure that hormones also play a role.
> 
> My regimen consists of :
> MN mixture, Boundless Tresses daily
> ...



Welcome to the Newbie Challenge, Mistee!  Your regimen sounds great. Are you also using any moisturizers/moisturizing conditioners?


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi ladies,  

Just checking in.  I did a braidout this w/e, I'll post some pics later...


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 17, 2008)

hairdrama:{ said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just checking in.  I did a braidout this w/e, I'll post some pics later...



Oh, nice...I love a good braidout


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi newbie sisters! I just took another big newbie step and created a fotki! Yay 
http://public.fotki.com/wavycurls/


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 17, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Hi newbie sisters! I just took another big newbie step and created a fotki! Yay
> http://public.fotki.com/wavycurls/



Nice fotki! Your hair is lovely .


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Jul 17, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Hi newbie sisters! I just took another big newbie step and created a fotki! Yay
> http://public.fotki.com/wavycurls/


 

ur hair


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks Galadriel and Hair Drama...you guys are so sweet


----------



## KurleeK5 (Jul 17, 2008)

Your hair is lovely!!! I'm a newbie as well! so from one to the other WELCOME!!!


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 17, 2008)

KurleeK5 said:


> Your hair is lovely!!! I'm a newbie as well! so from one to the other WELCOME!!!



Thanks


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Jul 17, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Oh, nice...I love a *good braidout*


 

Here's my braidout pics, don't know about *good*.......  but here they are 















Sorry about the size and the mirror....erplexed


----------



## FindingMe (Jul 18, 2008)

mistee11 said:


> Hi, I would love join this challenge. I was natural for 3 years until I decided to perm again in January of this year. I grew tired of pulling and tugging on my 4a naps just to be able to get some sort of style and tired of a sore scalp. I did love my natural hair but it was very difficult to style. I currently have neck length on the sides and in the back. The front or bang is top lip length. There are some areas of my hair that are suffering from thinning and breakage with one bald patch in the back. I think I can attribute some of these issues to the fact that I have eczema, asthma and allergies and other chronic health issues. I'm sure that hormones also play a role.
> 
> My regimen consists of :
> MN mixture, Boundless Tresses daily
> ...


 
Welcome!!!!  I'm gonna have to look into that Organix Coconut milk....



joyandfaith said:


> Hi newbie sisters! I just took another big newbie step and created a fotki! Yay
> http://public.fotki.com/wavycurls/


 
Girl, your hair is *so* pretty!!!!  I'ma 'bout to creep that side swept bun look....  fo' sho'   Good job on the FOTKI!



hairdrama:{ said:


> Here's my braidout pics, don't know about *good*.......  but here they are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OOOHHHHH, pretty pretty!!!!  I just love braid-out's....


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok so Iam back and here are my starting pics.  Hopefully by the end of the year I should see a dramatic change or will we update before then?????


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jul 19, 2008)

sorry guys I will try again later when DH comes home cause my pic is too big to upload.  Sorry


----------



## FindingMe (Jul 19, 2008)

karlap said:


> Ok so Iam back and here are my starting pics. Hopefully by the end of the year I should see a dramatic change or will we update before then?????


 
We try to post pics and update status at the 1st of every month!



karlap said:


> sorry guys I will try again later when DH comes home cause my pic is too big to upload. Sorry


 
Hey, lady!  Try opening it up in MS paint, then Select Image>Stretch/Skew from the tool bar and change the horizontal and vertical dimensions, say like 50% for both.  It will resize the pic making it smaller.  *Then save using another name* (don't keep the same name 'cause it will write over the original!).  Then check the properties of the pic to see if it is still too big.  If so, resize again...This is what I do when my pics are too big...If you don't have MS Paint, some other image editing software should work...


----------



## mistee11 (Jul 19, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Welcome to the Newbie Challenge, Mistee!  Your regimen sounds great. Are you also using any moisturizers/moisturizing conditioners?


 
Thank you, Galadriel.  The only moisturizer is use everyday is Cathy Howse' UBH Dew Moisturizing Spray and the UBH Creme Moisturizer Lotion.  I'm looking for some other ones that I can use daily along with these two.  I just went to see my hairdresser today and she told me that my hair was in very good shape because she didn't see any breakage while she was doing it and I told her that I was keeping on top of the conditioning at home.  Those prepoos and dcs really are doing the job!


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Jul 20, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Welcome!!!! I'm gonna have to look into that Organix Coconut milk....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks.....


----------



## MissNina (Jul 20, 2008)

Awww, I wanna join too! Is it too late?


----------



## FindingMe (Jul 21, 2008)

MissNina said:


> Awww, I wanna join too! Is it too late?


 
Nope!  Welcome!!!  All you have to do is post your starting regi, set some individual goals for yourself and post a pic.  We update status with a new picture at the beginning of every month...that's it!  

WELCOME AGAIN!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Jul 21, 2008)

mistee11 said:


> Thank you, Galadriel. The only moisturizer is use everyday is Cathy Howse' UBH Dew Moisturizing Spray and the UBH Creme Moisturizer Lotion. I'm looking for some other ones that I can use daily along with these two. I just went to see my hairdresser today and she told me that my hair was in very good shape because she didn't see any breakage while she was doing it and I told her that I was keeping on top of the conditioning at home. Those prepoos and dcs really are doing the job!


 
Mistee, how do you like the Cathy Howse products?  Are they expensive?  Where do you order?


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you so much for the help Finding Me!!!!  Ok ladies here we go my first set of pictures.  I will post monthly even though you probably wont see a change.  I need a perm already and Iam not getting one until Sept.4.  I am doing the relaxer stretch which is 4 weeks beyond what you normally would perm.  Me geing the over achiever that I am I decided to stretch to 15 weeks instead of 9 weeks so that is 6 weeks longer than the norm for me.


----------



## MissNina (Jul 21, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Nope!  Welcome!!!  All you have to do is post your starting regi, set some individual goals for yourself and post a pic.  We update status with a new picture at the beginning of every month...that's it!
> 
> WELCOME AGAIN!!!




Awwww, YAY!!! 

REGI: 
Co-wash once a week w/ Aussie Moist 
DC 2xs/wk (moisture/protein depending on how my hair feels - Aphogee 2 min., LeKair Cholesterol, Pantene R&N Mask, Lustrasilk Shea Butter, ORS OORP, Redken Butter Treat, umm etc etc I am a starter PJ )
Wash weekly w/ Nexxus Therappe, Humectress and a PC rinse
Moisturize w/ HE LTR or CFCG and seal with EVOO
I have my mega-tek but I haven't used yet b/c I wanna finish my Surge plus 14 (THROWBACK!). . .but will prob be done sooner than later
Comb no more than 2x/wk - Low manipulation is my BFF 
I also take GNC hair, skin, & nails / One-A-Day multi
(I'll also include garlic supplements when I start MT)

GOALS (for now):
APL by Dec. 08. . .Actually I want a little bit past by then

PICS:
Can I just give my fotki? www.fotki.com/lenaserene (PW in profile)


----------



## Solitude (Jul 21, 2008)

I know I am ridiculously late, but I just joined LHCF, so hello everyone and thanks for the tips that I've read so far!

I'm pretty simple: I have shoulder length-relaxed hair (4a) and my goal is for my hair to grow 3 inches past my shoulders and very healthy/ full-like Sanaa's pic on my avatar...I don't know all of the terminology.

I just tried a Dominican roller wrap today and I loved it. I used to get a similar treatment years ago and my hair grew long. I used to use heat everyday, so I kept it trimmed in order to keep it healthy.

Now...I plan to get a roller wrap set every two weeks and wrap to maintain. NO HEAT in between! I don't want to relax until Dec '08. My stylist said this shouldn't be a problem because I have pretty soft/ easy to manage hair, but the chemicals are causing thinning in the middle and on the sides. 

I use Doo Grow shampoo & oil and Motions conditioner- I plan to start using the Dominican products at the salon. Any feedback is greatly appreciated!


----------



## mistee11 (Jul 21, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Mistee, how do you like the Cathy Howse products? Are they expensive? Where do you order?


 
I love Cathy Howse products I've been using off and on for the last 5 years.  I love them!  I've only used the Dew Moisturizer Spray and Lotion Creme Moisturizer.  The spray can be used as often as you need it to help with dryness.  I would still make sure that you have a protein conditioner along with these products because they don't contain protein.  They are great moisturizers.  

They can be found at www.ubhpublications.com  They are not too expensive.  I think the Dew Moisturizer is 8oz. for $10.00 and the Lotion is 8oz. for $8.00.


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome MissNina and Mizzdebbi!

Mizzdebbi, your plan of limiting heat is a great idea . A lot of ladies here use Dominican products, so it sounds like you're off to a good start .


----------



## soulie (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm in!

*Goals:*  strong, healthy hair - I think if I achieve those, the length will come

*Where I am:* 

*Hair* - 4b/fine, thin ends, but I want to get some length before BC so I can still bun

*Relaxed* - Phyto Index II - 2 weeks post, attempting to stretch til December 4

*Style* - Bun, bun and.... BUN

*Regimen*:

Poo and DC 1x/week using Phytospecific Vital Force 
CW 3x/week using whatever I have around (and ladies I got PLENTY [recovering PJ]) - Silicon Mix for leave-in
MT 1x daily applied to scalp and massaged for 2-3 minutes
   - 2x/day on hairline, temples and nape - followed by JBCO/EVCO mix
Moisture:  2x/day  - 
     a.m. Phytospecific Beauty Cream, sealed with JBCO/EVCO mix
     p.m. Elasta QP Mango Butter, sealed with JBCO/EVCO mix
No direct heat
Detangle in shower w/shower comb
Only other comb use  is to part hair when applying MT

*Please critique this; I'm new and making it up as I go along *


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jul 22, 2008)

mizzdebbi said:


> I know I am ridiculously late, but I just joined LHCF, so hello everyone and thanks for the tips that I've read so far!
> 
> I'm pretty simple: I have shoulder length-relaxed hair (4a) and my goal is for my hair to grow 3 inches past my shoulders and very healthy/ full-like Sanaa's pic on my avatar...I don't know all of the terminology.
> 
> ...


 


karlap said:


> Thank you so much for the help Finding Me!!!! Ok ladies here we go my first set of pictures. I will post monthly even though you probably wont see a change. I need a perm already and Iam not getting one until Sept.4. I am doing the relaxer stretch which is 4 weeks beyond what you normally would perm. Me geing the over achiever that I am I decided to stretch to 15 weeks instead of 9 weeks so that is 6 weeks longer than the norm for me.


 


MissNina said:


> Awww, I wanna join too! Is it too late?


 

:welcome3: Welcome Ladies!!!!!!


----------



## sjohnson71103 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello Ladies,
I would just like to say that I am becoming a product junkie!!!!  Everytime I am in the store I am looking for things that I've read about in the posts. I most recently purchased S-Curl spray, Elasta Qp Mango Butter, Elasta QP DPR-11, Boundless Tresses, and a clarifying shampoo. These are all products I never thought to include in my regimen before. I want to thank you ladies for all of the advise, my hairs has not felt this soft in a long time. I was so used to it bein dry and brittle, now I know why...it had no moisture!!!!

I have been reading a lot about henna lately. Have any of you ladies tried it? If so, how were your results?


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 22, 2008)

sjohnson71103 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I would just like to say that I am becoming a product junkie!!!!  Everytime I am in the store I am looking for things that I've read about in the posts. I most recently purchased S-Curl spray, Elasta Qp Mango Butter, Elasta QP DPR-11, Boundless Tresses, and a clarifying shampoo. These are all products I never thought to include in my regimen before. I want to thank you ladies for all of the advise, my hairs has not felt this soft in a long time. I was so used to it bein dry and brittle, now I know why...it had no moisture!!!!
> 
> I have been reading a lot about henna lately. Have any of you ladies tried it? If so, how were your results?



Ah...I'm such a product junkie too! It's good to see that you're making progress and finding what works for you. 
I think FindingMe has been using henna. She'll be able to tell you more about it. HHG!


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 22, 2008)

soulie said:


> I'm in!
> 
> *Goals:*  strong, healthy hair - I think if I achieve those, the length will come
> 
> ...



Sounds very solid to me Soulie . 
And don't forget to post starting pics ladies!


----------



## MissNina (Jul 22, 2008)

You ladies are sooooo sweet 

I hope just putting my fotki was okay rather than just posting my pics. I really hope I can get to APL by the end of the year. I just think I am one of those "breakage no matter what I do" people. It's not excessive or anything by far, but I just know breakage isn't normal so something just has to be missing. My hair is really healthy overall so IDK!  Shedding I don't really care too much about b/c it's not THAT much. Thank God the minor breakage I get itsn't prohibiting growth, but any little bit has me like flipping out. . .which is why I wear protective styling all the time. I just wish I didn't see those few short hairs every other time I touch it 

Did/does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Aussie (Jul 22, 2008)

i have reached BSL... but i will be trimming my edges soon so i will be 1 inch away.

ppl never believe my hair is my own until they touch it (which i hate... why cant a black woman have long hair.. plus i dont kno where there hands been)


----------



## bermudabeauty (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm in.  Here is my start pic



Pre-Condition, Shampoo/condition once a week with Either Ion or Nexus Humectus
Olive oil every other day
Protective styles daily
No Direct heat unless it is a special ocassion.
Hair, Skin and Nail vitamins daily
Gentle Treatment relaxer every 5weeks
trimming when necessary.
Refresh my color with cellophane every other week (I have lots of gray hair)

My First Goal is for my entire hair length to be Shoulder Length ( I have layers)


----------



## Solitude (Jul 22, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Welcome MissNina and Mizzdebbi!
> 
> Mizzdebbi, your plan of limiting heat is a great idea . A lot of ladies here use Dominican products, so it sounds like you're off to a good start .



Thanks...I went and got a trim to get rid of all my dead ends and now my hair is shorter than shoulder-length (short & sassy?)  I feel pretty upset about it, even though I know the dead ends had to go eventually. I might have to just get braids or something so that it can grow out. I can't stand looking at my hair this short! My mom would kill me if she saw it. I don't even want to post any pics.


----------



## Carlette813 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey Ladies,

I just joined a few weeks ago, I've been stalking the site for about a month now since I went through some serious hair loss.  I've always been a hair and product junkie and was elated when my mother introduced me to the site.  Thanks to a bad relaxer I'm SL w/ layers  and some mini afros around the hairline.

Regimen:
Wash every Sunday
Shampoos:  Nexxus Therapy or Botaniol, Kera Kare f/dry and itchy scalp.
Deep Conditioners: Mizani ???? in a beige jar( it's applied like a perm), Motions CPR, 
Conditioners:  Nexxus Humectress, Kera Kare f/dry-itchy scalp
Kera Care Leave IN
MN Mix
Air dry
Flat Iron
Protective style at night 4 big pin curls
every day style bang and bun
MN every other night (can get a little greasy)

Any suggestions????????:scratchch


----------



## mistee11 (Jul 23, 2008)

Carlette813 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I just joined a few weeks ago, I've been stalking the site for about a month now since I went through some serious hair loss. I've always been a hair and product junkie and was elated when my mother introduced me to the site. Thanks to a bad relaxer I'm SL w/ layers  and some mini afros around the hairline.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome aboard!  That sounds like a really good regimin. I like KeraCare dry & itchy too. I'm trying to regrow hair that I've lost from scratching and overstretching a relaxer. My hair broke off in the crown (see siggy).


----------



## Summer 74 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello ladies...
I still consider myself new, I haven't post in a while. I just ordered this 
http://www.etaeproducts.com/products.htm 






 I read about it on LHCF
*Carmelization Treatment*
A great way to stretch a relaxer. It's a mixture of honey, olive oil, molasses, bananas, cornstarch, water, vinegar, and wheat germ oil. You apply it like you would a relaxer, let it sit for 30 minutes with a plastic cap on, rinse, shampoo with a sulfate-free shampoo, condition, and rollerset and/or blowdry your hair and roots. Go to: (http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=66005&PN=1) for more info. I will update... Has anyone else used this?​


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 24, 2008)

Ladies please help...

How do I multi-quote on a response??? erplexed


----------



## soulie (Jul 24, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Ladies please help...
> 
> How do I multi-quote on a response??? erplexed


 
To the right of the QUOTE button there is a button that shows quotation marks (").  Select that button for each post you wish to include.  Then click Post Reply.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 24, 2008)

soulie said:


> To the right of the QUOTE button there is a button that shows quotation marks (").  Select that button for each post you wish to include.  Then click Post Reply.




OOOOOO! Thank you so much! That always perplexed me.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jul 24, 2008)

Carlette813 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I just joined a few weeks ago, I've been stalking the site for about a month now since I went through some serious hair loss. I've always been a hair and product junkie and was elated when my mother introduced me to the site. Thanks to a bad relaxer I'm SL w/ layers  and some mini afros around the hairline.
> 
> ...


 
:welcome3:



joyandfaith said:


> Ladies please help...
> 
> How do I multi-quote on a response??? erplexed


 
Just click the button beside the Quote button. You click that for every post you want to quote, then hit add reply at the bottom.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2008)

soulie said:


> To the right of the QUOTE button there is a button that shows quotation marks ("). Select that button for each post you wish to include. Then click Post Reply.


 
Thanks. I didn't know how to do the multiquotes either.



Summer 74 said:


> Hello ladies...
> I still consider myself new, I haven't post in a while. I just ordered this
> http://www.etaeproducts.com/products.htm
> 
> ...


 
Wow! I gotta try that!


----------



## Pheonixx (Jul 24, 2008)

sjohnson71103 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I would just like to say that I am becoming a product junkie!!!!  Everytime I am in the store I am looking for things that I've read about in the posts. I most recently purchased S-Curl spray, Elasta Qp Mango Butter, Elasta QP DPR-11, Boundless Tresses, and a clarifying shampoo. These are all products I never thought to include in my regimen before. I want to thank you ladies for all of the advise, my hairs has not felt this soft in a long time. I was so used to it bein dry and brittle, now I know why...it had no moisture!!!!
> 
> I have been reading a lot about henna lately. Have any of you ladies tried it? If so, how were your results?



Hey girl,

I've been using henna for about 3 or 4 months and I love it. I henna every 2 weeks.
I began using it for it's conditioning effects . It also helps to strengthen the hair. I have not had to use a protein treatment. But I like the color effects as well. 
Now you won't be a blonde. I have a crimson tint to my hair... which looks really beautiful in the sunlight.
To me it adds dimension and depth to the hair. It think it defines my little curls/coils. The first time I used it my hair was very soft.

1.
Since you are relaxed you will need to use the (BAQ) Body Art Quality henna. 
I use the suppliers that everyone here uses. I mean you may be able to find cheaper henna but f'real--henna can seriously mess your hair up if it's a crappy quality or incorrect type of henna. For instance relaxed heads tried to use regular henna their mhair would prolly come out.

2.
Here's the Ayurveda Support Thread ALSO look in the stickies there's a henna support thread in the favorite.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=183305

Here's a thread on what to do with the different powders and how they benefit the hair.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=167723

Here's some information from Henna for Hair:
http://forums.longhaircommunity.com/vbjournal.php?do=article&articleid=7
http://www.hennaforhair.com/freebooks/hennaforhair.pdf
http://www.hennaforhair.com/index.php?module=phpwsbb&PHPWSBB_MAN_OP=viewforum&PHPWS_MAN_ITEMS=4

Henna suppliers:
http://www.mehandi.com/
http://www.hennasooq.com/


*What I do:*
--I use 100g of Henna and 50 g of Amla. 
--Mix with water.
--Wash hair with clarifying shampoo
--Leave on for 2 hours.
--Rinse out with CON and other shampoos (several times)
--DC with Elucence for some minutes-hours

I'm mostly experimenting. Still. 

-Remember to perform a strand test.
-Amla is great for the face.
-The first time I didn't pre-wash and it came out so soft. HOWEVER it was very hard, dry and had a strange texture while I was trying to rinse it out. I dont' know how dry hair could make the henna 'soften' my hair. Hmm...
I'll prolly try it again and see if I can duplicate the results.
-I used to mix in conditioner but I've stopped. I didn't see how it made a real difference compared to when I didn't use conditioner.
-I usually mix and immediately apply. You get dye release without adding anything. Some say products like lemon juice. lime juice etcc(that you use for dye release) can dry the hair out.
But it didn't dry mine out. 

I did use lemon juice the last time I henna'd. I wanted to see of I could get more of a dye release...but I don't think I saw MUCH of a difference. Maybe because I applied immediately as usual. 
 I'll make a batch and let it sit overnight THEN pply it to my head. But this is interesting.
http://www.hennaforhair.com/index.php?module=phpwsbb&PHPWSBB_MAN_OP=view&PHPWS_MAN_ITEMS[]=2322

Hope that helps


----------



## Pheonixx (Jul 24, 2008)

Summer 74 said:


> Hello ladies...
> I still consider myself new, I haven't post in a while. I just ordered this
> http://www.etaeproducts.com/products.htm
> 
> ...



I've been itching to try this!


----------



## Pheonixx (Jul 24, 2008)

KLomax said:


> *Sabino Mosture Block*
> *It's wassssuppp !!!*​
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNH5XZd5cDQ​
> 
> ...




Thank you!


----------



## Pheonixx (Jul 24, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I am with you...I plan on rocking these braidout's till they won't rock no Mo'!  LOL!  I want long natural hair, my hair doesn't really coil or shrink that much when natural, it just kind of frizzes (it's very odd), so I want it at least SL that's why I am transitioning for _at least_ 18 months...I am into month 15 now!!!   I am so excited to try and rock some natural hair styles with the tehniques I have learned on here...I can't wait...
> 
> Oh, for the frizziness...Sabino Moisture Block...   but be careful...a little goes a LONG way!!!!




Girl, I'm on month, what---5? 
LOL
I have no idea how long I'll be transitioning so I'll just say 'a while'. A long while.  I've been stalking fotkis and getting all sorts of good hair idea. 
It's fun--I keep bouncing back n forth between getting braids and growing it out as it is. But I'm without braids.

I just feel like--I have to grow in knowledge as my hair grows, y'know...?

I have this fear that I'll sit in braids for months take my hair down, have all this new growth and not know what to do with it. LOL  Because I need to learn how to braid, and do twists and learn what products are good for my hair.
The only thing I know how to do right now are braid-outs.

*Okay here's my next question: Curl Definers. Do you use them? Which is better kinky curly or Miss Jessie's Curl custard?
Miss Jessie's is pricey...*


----------



## FindingMe (Jul 24, 2008)

PhoEnixX said:


> Girl, I'm on month, what---5?
> LOL
> I have no idea how long I'll be transitioning so I'll just say 'a while'. A long while. I've been stalking fotkis and getting all sorts of good hair idea.
> It's fun--I keep bouncing back n forth between getting braids and growing it out as it is. But I'm without braids.
> ...


 
OK, girl, that was a typo!!!!  I meant *week* 15, not *month* 15!!! LOLI am only 3.5 months into my transition, so you are ahead of me....

I don't know about curl definers bc my hiar is too straight on the ends to use it yet, but the Baby buttercreme works wonders on my daughter's hair...but, it does nothing for my son's hair...  I think it's gonna be trial and error once I finally cut my relaxed ends off...


----------



## KLomax (Jul 24, 2008)

Summer 74 said:


> Hello ladies...
> I still consider myself new, I haven't post in a while. I just ordered this
> http://www.etaeproducts.com/products.htm
> 
> ...


 
This is news to me erplexed . I can't wait for your update on this product.


----------



## PrettyinPink001 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey, you can count me in also, I dont know how to post a picture so I can show you, my progress also. If anyone can help me, plss.. When i try to upload a picture, it says that the file is too big. What do i do???
 I am trying to co wash  1 to twice a week, and deep conditioner 1-2x a week also. I think i am relaxing my hair every 10-12 weeks, and i try to hydrate my hair twice a day also, ( well i try)...


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 25, 2008)

PrettyinPink001 said:


> Hey, you can count me in also, I dont know how to post a picture so I can show you, my progress also. If anyone can help me, plss.. When i try to upload a picture, it says that the file is too big. What do i do???
> I am trying to co wash  1 to twice a week, and deep conditioner 1-2x a week also. I think i am relaxing my hair every 10-12 weeks, and i try to hydrate my hair twice a day also, ( well i try)...



Hi PrettyinPink!

Are you uploading your photo from a photo album (like photobucket)? If so, all you have to do is edit the picture and change the size. I think there are even some pre-set sizes for when you want to post a pic in a forum or for your avatar, etc. 
HTH!


----------



## nikamaya (Jul 25, 2008)

i would like to be included if that's okay. i am new to this just joined earlier this month. i dont currently have a camara to post pics, but i am ready. my hair is shoulder length my nape is damn near bald ( got a short haircut in "96" and shaved the back off and it never grew back right since). my hair i guess is in between 3c-4a and i am ready to get it growing. i have been using mega tek now for three days. it is itching like crazy( hope its a good thing).


tootles.


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Jul 25, 2008)

soulie said:


> To the right of the QUOTE button there is a button that shows quotation marks ("). Select that button for each post you wish to include. Then click Post Reply.


 
taking notes myself...


----------



## LovinLocks (Jul 27, 2008)

Please count me in!


----------



## Pheonixx (Jul 27, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> OK, girl, that was a typo!!!!  I meant *week* 15, not *month* 15!!! LOLI am only 3.5 months into my transition, so you are ahead of me....
> 
> I don't know about curl definers bc my hiar is too straight on the ends to use it yet, but the Baby buttercreme works wonders on my daughter's hair...but, it does nothing for my son's hair...  I think it's gonna be trial and error once I finally cut my relaxed ends off...



Oh.
LOL

I was like,_ "Well....gotdamn!"_ I wish I* was *15 months post relaxer!
Well my ends are straight as well but my hair tends to 'obey me'...it all blends fairly well.
I don't really get my weird hair but....I'm, just happy that it is the way it is.

...and I dunno about you but I'm trying to knock out some of this trial and error issue right now!  I wish I could cut these ends off right now. When I wash my hair I just hate the way the relaxed ends look against my natural hair. So ugly...

Baby Buttercreme? Hmm...I'll look into that.

Ooh--you know if you go on MissJessies website there's a tutorial about coil-outs and shingles and such:
http://missjessies.com/coil-out101.htm

ALSO while doing hair research I ran across a coupla cool sites that you may find useful FINDINGME.
Oh---to other noobs, the websites aren't geared towards relaxed heads this is true. However, they DO provide valuable information on products and black hair care. You can never have too many resources, y'know?
...and you'll find that many basic methods preached there (oils, no grease, cowashing, limit heat, etc...) are also preached on LCHF.

I like this blog: There is some pretty useful information in here
http://www.nappydelphia.com/

This is a nice forum. Check out their product review section!
http://www.happycurls.com/v2/smf/index.php/board,1.0.html

Have you heard of this board called NAPPTUROLOGY 101. I found it while screwing around on Nappturality (because I had no idea what a cnapp was) and found it.
It's an entertaining. Good source of info:
http://nappyme.wordpress.com/


----------



## Pheonixx (Jul 27, 2008)

*HI PRETTY IN PINK, NIKAMYA, LovinLocks, Carlette813 and other 'NOOBS'*!!


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 27, 2008)

PhoEnixX said:


> *HI PRETTY IN PINK, NIKAMYA, LovinLocks, Carlette813 and other 'NOOBS'*!!




^^^Co-sign!


----------



## FindingMe (Jul 27, 2008)

PhoEnixX said:


> Oh.
> LOL
> 
> I was like,_ "Well....gotdamn!"_ I wish I* was *15 months post relaxer!
> ...


 
Hot dawg!!!Girl, you rock!!!  THANKS for those sites!!   I am on the way over there now...

I wish I was 15 months post, too...Altho- I haven't gotten tired of my braidout yet...I LOVE IT!!!!!  If it keeps going like this, I might transition past my original goal of 18 months....


----------



## FindingMe (Jul 27, 2008)

PhoEnixX said:


> *HI PRETTY IN PINK, NIKAMYA, LovinLocks, Carlette813 and other 'NOOBS'*!!


 


Galadriel said:


> ^^^Co-sign!


 
WHAZZZUPPP!!!!  WELCOME!!!


----------



## Summer 74 (Jul 28, 2008)

mistee11 said:


> Welcome aboard! That sounds like a really good regimin. I like KeraCare dry & itchy too. I'm trying to regrow hair that I've lost from scratching and overstretching a relaxer. My hair broke off in the crown (see siggy).


How long did you stretch? How do you know you are stretching too long? I am at 8weeks this week but I still don't have an inch all over of NG just in some areas. I thought I read somewhere you should wait until you have an inch all over before you relax hair.....


----------



## luvn_life (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm in. This is my first "challenge". And that's good because I am a newbie to the board and wearing my real hair. YAY!!!


----------



## Pheonixx (Jul 29, 2008)

^^^^^
Hi Kyna!


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 29, 2008)

Welcome Kyna!


----------



## rhon2993 (Jul 29, 2008)

count me in, im a newbie. this hair care can get a little confusing at times, but at least im not alone.


----------



## KurleeK5 (Jul 29, 2008)

Count me in! i'm a year from my BC with my hair at an awkward legnth and I'm unsure of the texture...anyone with hairstyle suggestions? My pics are in my Fotki, Pw is CurlyQ.  Thanks! WELCOME EVERYONE!!!


----------



## ChelzBoo (Jul 29, 2008)

WAIT FOR ME!!! count me in also!! ive been a lurker for some time now and finally decided to join ya'll. ive learned soo much from this forum and im so thankful for you ladies. im a few inches from bsl and im tryin to retain all the length i can but the protective stylin isnt really my thingerplexed. but ive been good with it so fsr eventho sometimes i want straight-swanggin in the wind hair


----------



## NaturalBeauty87 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey i wanna be in too!  I'm transitioning from a texlax and I have decided that right now I can't deal with those single strand knots!! I HATE THEM!!  Since March(my last texlax) I have been cowashing and wearing a pufff but this past week I decided that I will just straighten it and bun it every to weeks.


----------



## Healthybodynhair (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm a newbie and I want in too! I thought this was an old challenge but if many are starting now than COUNT ME IN!!! I haven't read all the post so how is this working? Where do we start and what do we need to do?  Tell me, tell me!!!


----------



## camilla (Jul 29, 2008)

Im in i will post pics sometime this weekend i just cuyt to get rid of layers ive been wearing for to long now blunt shoulder length i hope to transition but dont hold me to it


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 29, 2008)

Kurlee, Chelz, Natural, Healthy, and Camilla...WELCOME!! 

All you have to do is post a starting pic (if you haven't already) and share your regimens. We check-in with each other the beginning of each month (next update will be Aug 1). We also use the thread to chat, share advice, ask questions, and give encouragement. 

HHG Ladies!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow @ all the new ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!! Okay, lets see here. :welcome3: Camilla, heathlybodynhair, kyna323, naturalbeauty87, chelzboo(you have awesome hair), KurleeK5, Pink, Lovinlocks, Carlette813, NIKAMYA. Whoo!!!! I hope i got everyone. If not, charge it to my head and not my heart. Happy Hair Growing Ladies!!!!!


----------



## ChelzBoo (Jul 30, 2008)

thank you fiya's lovechild
that was my hair flat ironed in that pic.


----------



## slim_thick (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey guys, Has anyone used garlic in their hair to help prevent or stop shedding. I may try it tonight  not sure yet. What are your opinions on garlic and evoo treatments?


----------



## FindingMe (Jul 31, 2008)

ChelzBoo said:


> thank you fiya's lovechild
> that was my hair flat ironed in that pic.


 
Girl, your hair is so silky and pretty in that siggy!!!  WOW!



slim_thick said:


> Hey guys, Has anyone used garlic in their hair to help prevent or stop shedding. I may try it tonight  not sure yet. What are your opinions on garlic and evoo treatments?


 
I have a friend who takes garlic supplements and has used the garlic shampoos occasionally for shedding, but she hasn't seen much difference in the amt shed


----------



## Pheonixx (Jul 31, 2008)

*Hey slim_thick, ChelzBoo, rhon2993, Healthybodynhair, NaturalBeauty87 and KurleeK5!*

How ya'll derrin...?


*@NaturalBeauty*...Have you tried a denman brush?  I've heard that it's pretty affective at getting out knots and tangles.  I see many natural heads sanging praises to it.  They sell them for like $4 or $5 at sally's

*@Slim*....Naw never used it. I just kinda suffer through my shedding.  ...and I'm not scheduled to shed until the winter so I imagine I'll be crushing cloves all winter. LOL
Even still...I'm not so certain garlic treatments automatically STOP shedding. Might just slow it down, y'know?  But I'm not sure. 
Garlic and EVOO...? 
Well it's mos def cheaper than paying 24 dollars for a small container...

@*Kurleek*...Your puff is so cute.


----------



## blackbeauty10 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey you guys, I been MIA...im back now and natural...YAY!!!!! Sending a warm  big  to everybody....


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 1, 2008)

blackbeauty10 said:


> Hey you guys, I been MIA...im back now and natural...YAY!!!!! Sending a warm big  to everybody....


 
Hey, boo!   How's life been treating ya?


----------



## mistee11 (Aug 1, 2008)

Chelzboo, I luuuv your hair! :notworthy


----------



## blackbeauty10 (Aug 1, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Hey, boo!  How's life been treating ya?


 
Hey FM...girl i have been doing good..i took a break now about to start back school and working.... not really ready to though...lol...Your looking good girl...


----------



## natural2008 (Aug 1, 2008)

Count me in too .


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 1, 2008)

Welcome back, Blackbeauty!  Hope things are going well.

Hi Natural! Welcome!


----------



## blackbeauty10 (Aug 1, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Welcome back, Blackbeauty!  Hope things are going well.
> 
> Hi Natural! Welcome!


 
Aww thanks Galadriel....im happy to be back and yes everything is just falling back into place...


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 1, 2008)

blackbeauty10 said:


> Hey you guys, I been MIA...im back now and natural...YAY!!!!! Sending a warm big  to everybody....


 

Hey blackbeauty!!!!! I can understand about the school thing. We start back soon too and i'm dreading it,lol.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 1, 2008)

natural2008 said:


> Count me in too .


 

 NAtural!!!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 1, 2008)

slim_thick said:


> Hey guys, Has anyone used garlic in their hair to help prevent or stop shedding. I may try it tonight  not sure yet. What are your opinions on garlic and evoo treatments?


 

Hey Slim!!!!!! I've never used any garlic treatments for shedding, but i know many women on the board that do. A lot of women like Alter Ego, a dominican product that is supposed to work great for shedding. Also, Nutrine, if you want something cheaper but does a good job. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=250031&highlight=garlic

Check this thread out for some recipes that help in combating shedding. HTH.


----------



## NaturalBeauty87 (Aug 1, 2008)

PhoEnixX said:


> *Hey slim_thick, ChelzBoo, rhon2993, Healthybodynhair, NaturalBeauty87 and KurleeK5!*
> 
> How ya'll derrin...?
> 
> ...


 

I'm a little frustrated with this hair other than that I'm great!! But I actually do have a denman but whenever I use it I feel like its ripping my hair out so Ive only used it twice. Both times I used it my hair was wet and saturated with conditioner. Maybe since my hair is texlaxed its not strong enough?? I don't know


----------



## NaturalBeauty87 (Aug 1, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Wow @ all the new ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!! Okay, lets see here. :welcome3: Camilla, heathlybodynhair, kyna323, naturalbeauty87, chelzboo(you have awesome hair), KurleeK5, Pink, Lovinlocks, Carlette813, NIKAMYA. Whoo!!!! I hope i got everyone. If not, charge it to my head and not my heart. Happy Hair Growing Ladies!!!!!


 

Thanks! Cant wait to get your length!! BTW your hair is lovely!!


----------



## shmmr (Aug 1, 2008)

**sigh**

I think I'm in the middle of a setback. I cut about an inch off in June and its growing in nicely, but the middle of my hair in the back is thinning out. In my fotki, it was just the nape. but now even with all my hair down, it looks thin in the middle. My hair is shedding much more than I'm comfortable with. So...

I think I'm going to try the garlic shampoo that worked for others with shedding. I'm also going to cut down on doing bantu knots - maybe its too much stress on my hair. *sigh* I love bantu knotouts .

I thought I read in a link someplace about too much heat causing damage to the root of the hair so thats how you get the white bulb at the end of shed hairs...is that true? Maybe the bonnet dryer is too hot ? if you have any advice for me, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 1, 2008)

NaturalBeauty87 said:


> Thanks! Cant wait to get your length!! BTW your hair is lovely!!


 
 Thanks NaturalBeauty!!!!!! I appreciate that so much. Your hair also looks really nice and thick.


----------



## blackbeauty10 (Aug 1, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Hey blackbeauty!!!!! I can understand about the school thing. We start back soon too and i'm dreading it,lol.


 
Fiya!!! Girl tell me about it...school is a mess...i promise this is it for me...lol..NO MORE   ! Good luck on your up coming semester


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 1, 2008)

shmmr said:


> **sigh**
> 
> I think I'm in the middle of a setback. I cut about an inch off in June and its growing in nicely, but the middle of my hair in the back is thinning out. In my fotki, it was just the nape. but now even with all my hair down, it looks thin in the middle. My hair is shedding much more than I'm comfortable with. So...
> 
> ...




Sorry about your setback. What helped me with shedding was moisture (don't use much protein, my hair likes it that way). Have you done deep conditioning or co-washing?
As for the white bulb, it was my understanding that it's white b/c of a lack of melanin (hence it being white instead of dark like the rest of your hair strand).


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 4, 2008)

blackbeauty10 said:


> Fiya!!! Girl tell me about it...school is a mess...i promise this is it for me...lol..NO MORE   ! Good luck on your up coming semester


lol, i wish it was it for me. I have a little while. And good luck on yours too.


To everyone else, I'll be updating Thursday after i relax. It'll be 8 weeks for me, the longest i've stretched yet! Yay!!!!!


----------



## sjohnson71103 (Aug 4, 2008)

PhoEnixX said:


> Hey girl,
> 
> I've been using henna for about 3 or 4 months and I love it. I henna every 2 weeks.
> I began using it for it's conditioning effects . It also helps to strengthen the hair. I have not had to use a protein treatment. But I like the color effects as well.
> ...



Thanks so much for your help. I am actually not relaxed...I have been chemical free since June 2008.  My hair was VERY damaged from over processing, so I decided to let the relaxer grow out. I currently have braids and I plan on keeping them until December. I may do a henna treatment when I am finished wearing the braids.


----------



## mistee11 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Ladies, I'm checking in - I'm still following my regimen of weekly shampooing (I've added a new shampoo to alternate use -- it's Aphogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair) and it's been working really well for me but I think I like Organix Nourishing Coconut Milk Shampoo better because it's sulfate free and it doesn't contain mineral oil (plus it smells divine). I've been cowashing with Organix Nourishing Coconut Milk Split End Mender and adding their Coconut Oil Self Heating to the cowash as well. This product line is really amazing. I've updated pics in my fotki as well. I'm 7 weeks post and the new growth is really thick. MN mix every other day and BT every 3-4 days are really helping with growth!  I'm moisturizing with Ultra Black Hair Dew Moisturizer Spray and Ultra Black Hair Lotion Creme Moisturizer (seal w/eo like Kemi Oyl).  Sorry for the lengthy post but i'll check in more often.

These pics were taken last weekend after I deep conditioned with Aphogee Two Step Protein:







 August 1, 2008 - Cowashed Aphogee Two Step Protein






 July 12, 2008 - Organix Nourishing Coconut Milk Shampoo & Deep Condition w/Organix Coconut Milk Split End Mender


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 6, 2008)

mistee11 said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm checking in - I'm still following my regimen of weekly shampooing (I've added a new shampoo to alternate use -- it's Aphogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair) and it's been working really well for me but I think I like Organix Nourishing Coconut Milk Shampoo better because it's sulfate free and it doesn't contain mineral oil (plus it smells divine). I've been cowashing with Organix Nourishing Coconut Milk Split End Mender and adding their Coconut Oil Self Heating to the cowash as well. This product line is really amazing. I've updated pics in my fotki as well. I'm 7 weeks post and the new growth is really thick. MN mix every other day and BT every 3-4 days are really helping with growth!  I'm moisturizing with Ultra Black Hair Dew Moisturizer Spray and Ultra Black Hair Lotion Creme Moisturizer (seal w/eo like Kemi Oyl).  Sorry for the lengthy post but i'll check in more often.
> 
> These pics were taken last weekend after I deep conditioned with Aphogee Two Step Protein:
> 
> ...



Thanks for checking in, Mistee! Awesome progress 
Oh, and I am definitely a fan of Organix (esp. the vanilla conditioner)


----------



## Carlette813 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey ladies,

Thanks for the warm welcome!!!!!!  But I was wondering if anyone had any advise on what I should do about perming.  As I said before I lost a lot of hair do to a pad perm.  I think it was old because it didn't mix well ( Mizani sensitive scalp), I only use this when my eczema flairs up and the pain can be unbearable when getting a touch up. I'm on my 7th or 8th week should I touch up even though I'm still shedding slightly or should I stretch it out until the shedding stops.  Truthfully I may be a little paranoid after watching my hair slide out of my head as I washed the perm out because I shed all year long.  

Also, since I've been using the MN my NG is soft but I can't get it straight to save my life.  But I am ecstatic that I can now grip and attempt to straighten the mini afros around my nape and the right side of my face.  Hollaluha!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 9, 2008)

Checking in!!!! Here is my progress pic. I'm comparing this to my length in my sig. I think i got a nice amount of growth, although i wish i had hit APL. hopefully by October though.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 9, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Checking in!!!! Here is my progress pic. I'm comparing this to my length in my sig. I think i got a nice amount of growth, although i wish i had hit APL. hopefully by October though.





Very nice progress...it looks like you are so close . I wish I had that thickness!


----------



## lexi84 (Aug 9, 2008)

Carlette813 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome!!!!!!  But I was wondering if anyone had any advise on what I should do about perming.  As I said before I lost a lot of hair do to a pad perm.  I think it was old because it didn't mix well ( Mizani sensitive scalp), I only use this when my eczema flairs up and the pain can be unbearable when getting a touch up. *I'm on my 7th or 8th week should I touch up even though I'm still shedding slightly or should I stretch it out until the shedding stops.*  Truthfully I may be a little paranoid after watching my hair slide out of my head as I washed the perm out because I shed all year long.
> 
> Also, since I've been using the MN my NG is soft but I can't get it straight to save my life.  But I am ecstatic that I can now grip and attempt to straighten the mini afros around my nape and the right side of my face.  Hollaluha!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hi and Welcome!!!!

Well first I would like to remind you that shedding is a normal part of the hair growth process.  Its the *excessive* shedding that you should worry about.  If you dont feel comfy with the amount of shedding that you're getting then try using a garlic shampoo.  This (I hear) knocks the shedding right out!  

And what do you mean by "bad perm"?  Did it come out under or over processed?  What exacly happened?


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Aug 9, 2008)

This sounds like a great way to get started. I'm in!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 9, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Very nice progress...it looks like you are so close . I wish I had that thickness!


Thanks Galadriel!!!!!! I feel so close.  I just hope i get it before the year is out.


----------



## mistee11 (Aug 11, 2008)

Checkin' in -- I've made a change in my regi -- I'm now wearing a sew-in weave because of 2 reasons:  

7 weeks post and ng was unmanageable (growth aids are really working) 

Hair was over-conditioned (felt really mushy when wet and  not silky when dry)

Wearing the weave will help me stretch my relaxer which I was going to have touched up on Aug. 16th but won't be doing that now.  I'll still use my growth aids and wash and condition but won't do as frequently as before.


----------



## Carlette813 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm not sure, I don't think it was over processed.  I just think the perm was old or not at the right consistency to be mixed.  I mixed it for over 20 minutes and it was still lumpy. My first instinct was to take it back to the store, which I should have done.  When I was washing it out my hair felt slightly gummy, and I noticed the strands of hair coming out.  I don't die my hair and I touch up every 8 to 10 weeks with Mizani reg or sensitive scalp.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 11, 2008)

likewtr4chklit said:


> This sounds like a great way to get started. I'm in!



Welcome! Please share your regimen  (and pics if you have them).


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 11, 2008)

mistee11 said:


> Checkin' in -- I've made a change in my regi -- I'm now wearing a sew-in weave because of 2 reasons:
> 
> 7 weeks post and ng was unmanageable (growth aids are really working)
> 
> ...



That's a good idea, Mistee. I'm thinking about weaving it up again .


----------



## Pheonixx (Aug 11, 2008)

sjohnson71103 said:


> Thanks so much for your help. I am actually not relaxed...I have been chemical free since June 2008.  My hair was VERY damaged from over processing, so I decided to let the relaxer grow out. I currently have braids and I plan on keeping them until December. I may do a henna treatment when I am finished wearing the braids.



Girl you and me both. I'm in braids right now...and I'm staying in these dern things UNTIL DEC/JAN!
Oh you transitioning too? Cool.

Well still for the sake of the relaxed hair I'd just stick with BAQ henna, know what I mean?


----------



## Pheonixx (Aug 11, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Checking in!!!! Here is my progress pic. I'm comparing this to my length in my sig. I think i got a nice amount of growth, although i wish i had hit APL. hopefully by October though.



FIYA whatchu  talkin about?
You knocking on APL's door right now!


----------



## NaturalBeauty87 (Aug 12, 2008)

Checking in! 
I decided that I'm just going to wear it straight for a while. So this past week I decided to do the reverse rollerset. It got my roots pretty straight and it did turn out in flips, but I liked it! I got so many compliments, but then two ppl said was I trying to go back to the 60's styles. I didn't really think of it as a 60's style because Nia Long and Wendy Raquel from the Steve Harvey show wore their like that. Anyway sorry to get off track, but I'm gonna wear it like that because I didn't have to use my flat iron and it keeps my hair from rubbing against my clothes!


----------



## longhaircraver (Aug 12, 2008)

I am in. I just joined today I don't know where to start. I have messaged some ladies and posted for help!! I hope they write back!!


----------



## l_choice2001 (Aug 12, 2008)

im all in!!!


----------



## l_choice2001 (Aug 12, 2008)

i currently have shoulder lenght hair goal is bra strap lenght

relax every 8 weeks

wash weekly 1 week at home 1 week at salon

trying to get at home styles for my wash weeks at home(any sugesstions are welcome)

i take womans 1 a day multi vitmins and b-12

attempting to up h2o intake


----------



## Pheonixx (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey L_CHOICE2001 and lONGHAIRCRAVER!

How ya'll doin today?

LONGHAIRCRAVER: Just post a regimen. What you do to you hair, basically.

What you most likely could use:
1. A Good Moisturizing Shampoo
2. A Good Moisturizing Conditioner
3. A Good Protein Treatment: Not to be used often. Too much protein can break the hair. Only use 'as needed' or when the hair is overly conditioned. Mushy and very soft.
4. An  oil like coconut, castor, avocado. 
    Or a creme like ORS carrot oil or the ORS moisturizer that looks like Pink Oil moisturize. Mizani H2O...Or whatever... 

As other ladies have stated we all check in from time to time to offer support or chit-chat or talk hair products and such....


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok lets see my regimen is pretty basic:
I'm currently doing the Loreal "Hair Fixer" therapy (great product for those with lots of damage and "unsavable" ends). I do that once a week with a clarifying shampoo.
I also Co-wash 2-3 times a week with Tresseme "Moisture Rich", and DC with Lustrasilk's Shea Butter Plus (with a little salk mixed in). I usually put my hair in a bun right after I wash, and let it airdry. I usually wear a phony pony througout the week over my little bun, then on the weekend I wear my hair out.
My staple products: my glycerin, water and tea tree oil spritz...ORS Lotion, EQP mango butter, Profectiv break-free (as a detangler and leave-in), olive oil, castor oil, Shea Butter oil, and black soap (as a shampoo)


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 12, 2008)

l_choice2001 said:


> im all in!!!


 


longhaircraver said:


> I am in. I just joined today I don't know where to start. I have messaged some ladies and posted for help!! I hope they write back!!


 


likewtr4chklit said:


> This sounds like a great way to get started. I'm in!


 

:welcome3: Welcome ladies!!!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 12, 2008)

PhoEnixX said:


> FIYA whatchu  talkin about?
> You knocking on APL's door right now!


Thanks PhoEnixx!!!!!! My mom was saying the same thing. But u know how these ladies are. Its gotta be full APL or no APL at all!!!!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 12, 2008)

l_choice2001 said:


> i currently have shoulder lenght hair goal is bra strap lenght
> 
> relax every 8 weeks
> 
> ...


 
hey!!! When i'm at home and i don't want to make a trip to the salon, i usually do simple styles that require little or no heat such as rollersets or wraps. I usually air dry when i do these but u can use heat. U can also do a silk wrap. If all else fails, i just blowdry and then flat iron and pincurl it at night.


----------



## pr3tty (Aug 12, 2008)

HEY LADIES

I KNOW ITS BEEN A WHILE I CANT EXPRESS HOW PROUD I AM OF FINDINGME, GALADRIEL KLOMAX AND FIYA FOR HOLDING THIS THREAD DOWN.. WELCOME TO ALL THE NEWBIES....

I AM CURRENTLY IN A FULL SEW IN WEAVE NOW CAUSE ITS EASIER FOR ME WITH WORK AND MY LAST RELAXER WAS MAY 24TH SO IM TRYING TO HOLD OUT FOR A WHILE DONT KNOW HOW LONG THOUGH ....

HOW IS EVERYONE DOING AND WHATS NEW WITH UR HAIR AND I MISS YOU ALL SO MUCH

WILL POST PICS SOON


----------



## mistee11 (Aug 12, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> HEY LADIES
> 
> I KNOW ITS BEEN A WHILE I CANT EXPRESS HOW PROUD I AM OF FINDINGME, GALADRIEL KLOMAX AND FIYA FOR HOLDING THIS THREAD DOWN.. WELCOME TO ALL THE NEWBIES....
> 
> ...


 
Hi Pr3tty - Your hair is lovely -- How did you get such amazing growth?


----------



## Bed_StuysFinest (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi everybody--I have been browsing this site since last June..I want my hair to get back to the healthiness I once had---I will post a pic of how my hair was 2 years ago and how it looks these days--I am post 7 weeks relaxer...I have shoulder length hair and my goal for the end of the year is nearly apl---I hope I can do it w/the help of U guys..Will post my pics andregimen tomorrow---Just wanted to introduce myself first--Have a great night all-


----------



## Katrice (Aug 12, 2008)

I want to join as well....I've been lurking up until now.  My hair is just below my ears, my short term goal is shoulder length.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 12, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> HEY LADIES
> 
> I KNOW ITS BEEN A WHILE I CANT EXPRESS HOW PROUD I AM OF FINDINGME, GALADRIEL KLOMAX AND FIYA FOR HOLDING THIS THREAD DOWN.. WELCOME TO ALL THE NEWBIES....
> 
> ...




Hi Pr3tty! We miss you too! 
I'm looking forward to your updates and I hope everything is going well.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 12, 2008)

Bed_StuysFinest said:


> Hi everybody--I have been browsing this site since last June..I want my hair to get back to the healthiness I once had---I will post a pic of how my hair was 2 years ago and how it looks these days--I am post 7 weeks relaxer...I have shoulder length hair and my goal for the end of the year is nearly apl---I hope I can do it w/the help of U guys..Will post my pics andregimen tomorrow---Just wanted to introduce myself first--Have a great night all-



Welcome, Bed!  You'll be making progress in no time.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 12, 2008)

Katrice said:


> I want to join as well....I've been lurking up until now.  My hair is just below my ears, my short term goal is shoulder length.



We're glad you can join us, Katrice . 
What's your current regimen?


----------



## Mis007 (Aug 13, 2008)

would love to join....


----------



## Katrice (Aug 13, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> We're glad you can join us, Catrice .
> What's your current regimen?


 

I deep condition twice a week with Queen Helen's cholesterol, air-dry or blow dry and wrap.  Every other night I use megatek and emu oil on my scalp.  I recently purchased Caruso steam rollers and will start using it soon.  

I'm trying to find a protective style.  My hair is long enough for a ponytail, I was considering getting a phony bun... but I'm not sure about brushing wet hair?


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 13, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> HEY LADIES
> 
> I KNOW ITS BEEN A WHILE I CANT EXPRESS HOW PROUD I AM OF FINDINGME, GALADRIEL KLOMAX AND FIYA FOR HOLDING THIS THREAD DOWN.. WELCOME TO ALL THE NEWBIES....
> 
> ...


Aww!!!!!! Thanks Pretty. We miss you!!!!!! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome new ladies!!!!!!!!! So glad to have you on board. Don't forget to post your regi's and pics.  

@ Monamia, your hair is gorgeous girl!!!!!


----------



## Bed_StuysFinest (Aug 14, 2008)

GM to all--I am so new to this--Please forgive me, but how do I post my pics--LOL---I currently get a wash and set at Ysela's Beauty Salon in Brooklyn(plug) once per week. My stylist is Liony and she is wonderful. I take my own products w/me religiously. I use either Garnier Fructis Poo along w/their conditioner( Length and Strength) or I am also currently trying La Bomba Poo and Deep Conditioner...Before my roller set , I have my stylist use Alter Ego Drops(Herb Ego--which gives my scalp a tingling sensation)--I swear by this stuff--I t really makes a difference. I also made up my own concoction of leave in spritz and conditioner--LOL--I've mixed together Salerm 21 and  doo gro mega thick lotion. I also add a lil' Lacio Lacio. The spritz I mixed together contains a lot of things--Will give U that concoction a lil later--LOL-- I wrap my hair every night b4 bed religiously---Right now my hair is thinning and I want to get it back thick again---I have length but not the thickness I was used to--I want to purchase the Mega-Tek..I also have purchased some of the ingredients for the MN mix---I will try it once I mix it all together. One of my co-workers started using it about 3 weeks ago and I do see the difference in her hair--Looks a lil oily, but growing--LOL--She does it every night tho'---I may just do it every 2 days---Will be back on lata..HAve to get ready for work


----------



## EOAA (Aug 14, 2008)

Bed_StuysFinest said:


> GM to all--I am so new to this--Please forgive me, but how do I post my pics--LOL---I currently get a wash and set at Ysela's Beauty Salon in Brooklyn(plug) once per week. My stylist is Liony and she is wonderful. I take my own products w/me religiously. I use either Garnier Fructis Poo along w/their conditioner( Length and Strength) or I am also currently trying La Bomba Poo and Deep Conditioner...Before my roller set , I have my stylist use Alter Ego Drops(Herb Ego--which gives my scalp a tingling sensation)--I swear by this stuff--I t really makes a difference. I also made up my own concoction of leave in spritz and conditioner--LOL--I've mixed together Salerm 21 and doo gro mega thick lotion. I also add a lil' Lacio Lacio. The spritz I mixed together contains a lot of things--Will give U that concoction a lil later--LOL-- I wrap my hair every night b4 bed religiously---Right now my hair is thinning and I want to get it back thick again---I have length but not the thickness I was used to--I want to purchase the Mega-Tek..I also have purchased some of the ingredients for the MN mix---I will try it once I mix it all together. One of my co-workers started using it about 3 weeks ago and I do see the difference in her hair--Looks a lil oily, but growing--LOL--She does it every night tho'---I may just do it every 2 days---Will be back on lata..HAve to get ready for work


 


*Bed  StuysFinest*, nice to have you on the board....Enjoy


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 14, 2008)

Katrice said:


> I deep condition twice a week with Queen Helen's cholesterol, air-dry or blow dry and wrap.  Every other night I use megatek and emu oil on my scalp.  I recently purchased Caruso steam rollers and will start using it soon.
> 
> I'm trying to find a protective style.  My hair is long enough for a ponytail, I was considering getting a phony bun... but I'm not sure about brushing wet hair?



When I brush my hair I use a 100% boar-bristle brush and usually on wet, conditioned hair (but that's just me ). I'm very gentle with it. When I was growing out from neck length to shoulder, I did a phony pony/phony bun for a few weeks. Once you put the bun up (and if you don't plan to undo the whole thing at night) you can just put a scarf on when you go to bed to keep it neat.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome Monamia!


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 14, 2008)

Carlette813 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome!!!!!! But I was wondering if anyone had any advise on what I should do about perming. As I said before I lost a lot of hair do to a pad perm. I think it was old because it didn't mix well ( Mizani sensitive scalp), I only use this when my eczema flairs up and the pain can be unbearable when getting a touch up. I'm on my 7th or 8th week should I touch up even though I'm still shedding slightly or should I stretch it out until the shedding stops. Truthfully I may be a little paranoid after watching my hair slide out of my head as I washed the perm out because I shed all year long.
> 
> Also, since I've been using the MN my NG is soft but I can't get it straight to save my life. But I am ecstatic that I can now grip and attempt to straighten the mini afros around my nape and the right side of my face. Hollaluha!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Have you tried a little protein, like ORS Replenishing PAKS?  They help me when I am shedding...



fiya'slovechild said:


> Checking in!!!! Here is my progress pic. I'm comparing this to my length in my sig. I think i got a nice amount of growth, although i wish i had hit APL. hopefully by October though.


 
OOOOHHHHH, Girl!!!  YOu hair is So pretty sis!  YOu are basically APL...



pr3tty said:


> HEY LADIES
> 
> I KNOW ITS BEEN A WHILE I CANT EXPRESS HOW PROUD I AM OF FINDINGME, GALADRIEL KLOMAX AND FIYA FOR HOLDING THIS THREAD DOWN.. WELCOME TO ALL THE NEWBIES....
> 
> ...


 
HEYYYY!!!!!!!  Girl, we MISS you!!!  I can't wait to see pics and hear what's been going on with you!



fiya'slovechild said:


> Welcome new ladies!!!!!!!!! So glad to have you on board. Don't forget to post your regi's and pics.
> 
> @ Monamia, your hair is gorgeous girl!!!!!


 
^^^  What she said ^^^  WELCOME, ladies!!!


----------



## silentdove13 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi All.  I have been going through this thread all day and I am itching to get started.  I have yet to get any products but I will post once I have done my full homework. I do know that I will deep condition at least twice a week and try the moegro mix that I read about.  I am set to perm my hair this Saturday.  I am very excited to learn so much from all of you.  My first goal is shoulder length hair.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 15, 2008)

silentdove13 said:


> Hi All.  I have been going through this thread all day and I am itching to get started.  I have yet to get any products but I will post once I have done my full homework. I do know that I will deep condition at least twice a week and try the moegro mix that I read about.  I am set to perm my hair this Saturday.  I am very excited to learn so much from all of you.  My first goal is shoulder length hair.




Welcome Silentdove! We're glad you joined . 
Deep conditioning has been a life-saver for me! 
Let us know how the moegro goes.


----------



## KLomax (Aug 15, 2008)

Welcome All Newbies 

I hope I didn't forget anyone

​ 


PrettyinPink001 said:


> Hey, you can count me in also, I dont know how to post a picture so I can show you, my progress also. If anyone can help me, plss.. When i try to upload a picture, it says that the file is too big. What do i do???
> I am trying to co wash 1 to twice a week, and deep conditioner 1-2x a week also. I think i am relaxing my hair every 10-12 weeks, and i try to hydrate my hair twice a day also, ( well i try)...


 


nikamaya said:


> i would like to be included if that's okay. i am new to this just joined earlier this month. i dont currently have a camara to post pics, but i am ready. my hair is shoulder length my nape is damn near bald ( got a short haircut in "96" and shaved the back off and it never grew back right since). my hair i guess is in between 3c-4a and i am ready to get it growing. i have been using mega tek now for three days. it is itching like crazy( hope its a good thing).
> 
> 
> tootles.


 


LovinLocks said:


> Please count me in!


 


kyna323 said:


> I'm in. This is my first "challenge". And that's good because I am a newbie to the board and wearing my real hair. YAY!!!


 


rhon2993 said:


> count me in, im a newbie. this hair care can get a little confusing at times, but at least im not alone.


 


KurleeK5 said:


> Count me in! i'm a year from my BC with my hair at an awkward legnth and I'm unsure of the texture...anyone with hairstyle suggestions? My pics are in my Fotki, Pw is CurlyQ. Thanks! WELCOME EVERYONE!!!


 


ChelzBoo said:


> WAIT FOR ME!!! count me in also!! ive been a lurker for some time now and finally decided to join ya'll. ive learned soo much from this forum and im so thankful for you ladies. im a few inches from bsl and im tryin to retain all the length i can but the protective stylin isnt really my thingerplexed. but ive been good with it so fsr eventho sometimes i want straight-swanggin in the wind hair


 


NaturalBeauty87 said:


> Hey i wanna be in too!  I'm transitioning from a texlax and I have decided that right now I can't deal with those single strand knots!! I HATE THEM!! Since March(my last texlax) I have been cowashing and wearing a pufff but this past week I decided that I will just straighten it and bun it every to weeks.


 


Healthybodynhair said:


> I'm a newbie and I want in too! I thought this was an old challenge but if many are starting now than COUNT ME IN!!! I haven't read all the post so how is this working? Where do we start and what do we need to do? Tell me, tell me!!!


 


camilla said:


> Im in i will post pics sometime this weekend i just cuyt to get rid of layers ive been wearing for to long now blunt shoulder length i hope to transition but dont hold me to it


 


natural2008 said:


> Count me in too .


 


likewtr4chklit said:


> This sounds like a great way to get started. I'm in!


 


l_choice2001 said:


> im all in!!!


 
[



Bed_StuysFinest said:


> Hi everybody--I have been browsing this site since last June..I want my hair to get back to the healthiness I once had---I will post a pic of how my hair was 2 years ago and how it looks these days--I am post 7 weeks relaxer...I have shoulder length hair and my goal for the end of the year is nearly apl---I hope I can do it w/the help of U guys..Will post my pics andregimen tomorrow---Just wanted to introduce myself first--Have a great night all-


 


Katrice said:


> I want to join as well....I've been lurking up until now. My hair is just below my ears, my short term goal is shoulder length.


 


monamia said:


> would love to join....


 


silentdove13 said:


> Hi All. I have been going through this thread all day and I am itching to get started. I have yet to get any products but I will post once I have done my full homework. I do know that I will deep condition at least twice a week and try the moegro mix that I read about. I am set to perm my hair this Saturday. I am very excited to learn so much from all of you. My first goal is shoulder length hair.


 
My reggie is undergoing some changes but it will definitely include ponytail rollersets . Hopefully I will post specific product changes next week. This week I attempted to improve my braid out.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 15, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Have you tried a little protein, like ORS Replenishing PAKS?  They help me when I am shedding...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww Thanks sis. I feel all warm inside when you compliment me.  I really do though.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 16, 2008)

Bed_StuysFinest said:


> GM to all--I am so new to this--Please forgive me, but how do I post my pics--LOL---I currently get a wash and set at Ysela's Beauty Salon in Brooklyn(plug) once per week. My stylist is Liony and she is wonderful. I take my own products w/me religiously. I use either Garnier Fructis Poo along w/their conditioner( Length and Strength) or I am also currently trying La Bomba Poo and Deep Conditioner...Before my roller set , I have my stylist use Alter Ego Drops(Herb Ego--which gives my scalp a tingling sensation)--I swear by this stuff--I t really makes a difference. I also made up my own concoction of leave in spritz and conditioner--LOL--I've mixed together Salerm 21 and  doo gro mega thick lotion. I also add a lil' Lacio Lacio. The spritz I mixed together contains a lot of things--Will give U that concoction a lil later--LOL-- I wrap my hair every night b4 bed religiously---Right now my hair is thinning and I want to get it back thick again---I have length but not the thickness I was used to--I want to purchase the Mega-Tek..I also have purchased some of the ingredients for the MN mix---I will try it once I mix it all together. One of my co-workers started using it about 3 weeks ago and I do see the difference in her hair--Looks a lil oily, but growing--LOL--She does it every night tho'---I may just do it every 2 days---Will be back on lata..HAve to get ready for work


Hey!!!!!!!! I usually go to www.tinypic.com to upload my pics. You can also resize them on there. You have a nice regi!!!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 16, 2008)

silentdove13 said:


> Hi All.  I have been going through this thread all day and I am itching to get started.  I have yet to get any products but I will post once I have done my full homework. I do know that I will deep condition at least twice a week and try the moegro mix that I read about.  I am set to perm my hair this Saturday.  I am very excited to learn so much from all of you.  My first goal is shoulder length hair.


:welcome3: Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## Bed_StuysFinest (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for the tip re:how to post my pics Fiya'sLoveChild--I truly do appreciate the help--I can't believe I am still up and online---My daughter just left me for a week to go to Florida w/her auntie  I miss her already--She's been gone only an hour--LOL---Well--Let's see about posting these pics---Thanks again for ur help----....BTW..Ur hair is so nice and healthy looking--Also, can U tell me more about this "moeGrow?"

Also, welcome to SilentDove13--I can't seem to add the welcome sign to this reply--I gusee I will get the hang of things soon


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey, ya'll!  I'm a little late this month with my updates...

My progress pics below (click to see larger): I got a Domincan blowout in ATL for $35 when I was there for my best friend's wedding.!!! Whoo-hoo!!  I had been wanting to try it out. The heat wasn't _too_ bad, but she had my 18 week post hair feeling like I had a fresh relaxer...I can't remember my hair ever being that straight. It lasted all week in the ATL humidity altho- my roots started to rise like dough bc I sweat in my head, but it still looked nice....I got it done last Wednesday and truth be told, It's still pretty straight now....

Still transitioning... going on my 19th week....haven't had any real issues yet...mainly doing braid-outs and up do's.  My 4 month no-heat challenge is over at the end of this month...THANK GOD...so I'll be back to my roller sets and straightening my roots...


----------



## KLomax (Aug 16, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Hey, ya'll! I'm a little late this month with my updates...
> 
> My progress pics below (click to see larger): I got a Domincan blowout in ATL for $35 when I was there for my best friend's wedding.!!! Whoo-hoo!! I had been wanting to try it out. The heat wasn't _too_ bad, but she had my 18 week post hair feeling like I had a fresh relaxer...I can't remember my hair ever being that straight. It lasted all week in the ATL humidity altho- my roots started to rise like dough bc I sweat in my head, but it still looked nice....I got it done last Wednesday and truth be told, It's still pretty straight now....
> 
> Still transitioning... going on my 19th week....haven't had any real issues yet...mainly doing braid-outs and up do's. My 4 month no-heat challenge is over at the end of this month...THANK GOD...so I'll be back to my roller sets and straightening my roots...


 
 FM,

That blow out is :sweet: thanks for posting the pics. I wonder how long it would last if they used SMB before the heat. Do you have a problem with your hair holding a curl when you use SMB ?


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 17, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Hey, ya'll!  I'm a little late this month with my updates...
> 
> My progress pics below (click to see larger): I got a Domincan blowout in ATL for $35 when I was there for my best friend's wedding.!!! Whoo-hoo!!  I had been wanting to try it out. The heat wasn't _too_ bad, but she had my 18 week post hair feeling like I had a fresh relaxer...I can't remember my hair ever being that straight. It lasted all week in the ATL humidity altho- my roots started to rise like dough bc I sweat in my head, but it still looked nice....I got it done last Wednesday and truth be told, It's still pretty straight now....
> 
> Still transitioning... going on my 19th week....haven't had any real issues yet...mainly doing braid-outs and up do's.  My 4 month no-heat challenge is over at the end of this month...THANK GOD...so I'll be back to my roller sets and straightening my roots...


Your hair looks so cute sis!!!! Glad to hear your transition is still going great.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I am brand spanking new.  This is my first post.  I don't even know where to begin.  I don't know what hair type I am..maybe #1--straight.  What is cowash?  There are a million acronyms used on this site too. Any suggestions on where I might be able to get the answers to my questions?  Thanks.  

Goals:
1.  healthy hair (I tend to not take care of it and let it break off)
2.  shoulder length hair (maybe longer but right now that is good enough)
3.  would love to only use natural products or as close to natural as I can get with wanting to keep relaxing it

I look forward to getting to know everyone. I hope to go back and read the thread but at 195 pp not sure that will happen.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 17, 2008)

Bed_StuysFinest said:


> Thanks for the tip re:how to post my pics Fiya'sLoveChild--I truly do appreciate the help--I can't believe I am still up and online---My daughter just left me for a week to go to Florida w/her auntie  I miss her already--She's been gone only an hour--LOL---Well--Let's see about posting these pics---Thanks again for ur help----....BTW..Ur hair is so nice and healthy looking--Also, can U tell me more about this "moeGrow?"
> 
> Also, welcome to SilentDove13--I can't seem to add the welcome sign to this reply--I gusee I will get the hang of things soon


Aww... thanks girl. And its no problem. Thats why we're here, to help one another. Also, i don't know too much about Moe Gro. I do know that lots of women have been getting great growth from it. Check these threads out. I hope it helps you some.  

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=255129&highlight=horsetail
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=265097&highlight=horsetail
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=258187&highlight=horsetail


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 17, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Your hair looks so cute sis!!!! Glad to hear your transition is still going great.


:welcome3: Welcome Shay72!!!


----------



## simplyme1985 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hello All,
     Its been a while Update. I am on a hiding my hair until December to see what happens. I recently had a protein treatment which was a welcome need for my hair and now I am wearing twist until december! Wish me luck!


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome fiya'slovechild.  I found this forum really late last night so now I plan to take the time and really explore it today.


----------



## mistee11 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies,  Just checking in -- Now that I'm in a sew-in not much really goin on.  I'm using growth aids (BT and MN) still and also using African Royale Braid Sheen spray (Conditioning) and 911 Emergency Extra Dry Hair Leave In Conditioner.  Washing once a week and deep conditioning for 15-20 min.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 18, 2008)

mistee11 said:


> Hello Ladies,  Just checking in -- Now that I'm in a sew-in not much really goin on.  I'm using growth aids (BT and MN) still and also using African Royale Braid Sheen spray (Conditioning) and 911 Emergency Extra Dry Hair Leave In Conditioner.  Washing once a week and deep conditioning for 15-20 min.


Hey Mistee!!!!! What brand of hair did you use for your sew-in? I plan on getting one, but i am clueless to stuff like that.


----------



## Honey.Love (Aug 18, 2008)

I would love to join. My hair is a type 4a/b. I just started a new hair care regimen since my last relaxer about 10 weeks ago. My hair is now CBL and my short term goal is SL. My hair is very uneven. It is about 7 inches long in the front and 2 inches long in the back. I currently shampoo my hair every three days with Mizani Botanifying Shampoo, then I deep condition it with Mizani Intensive Strengthening Protein treatment sitting under the dryer for 15 min followed by Mizani Hydrafuse for a moisturizing conditioner sitting under the dryer for 15 min. Then I moisturize my hair with Organic Root Stimulator followed by Doo Gro Stimulating Growth Oil to seal the moisture in. I moisturize my hair twice/day. I take Biotin three times a day and I plan on getting my next relaxer this week. I can definitely feel some new growth and my hair is definitely harder to manage 10 wks into my last relaxer but I hope this regimen will work for me. I will post pics of my current length right after my new relaxer this week.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 18, 2008)

simplyme1985 said:


> Hello All,
> Its been a while Update. I am on a hiding my hair until December to see what happens. I recently had a protein treatment which was a welcome need for my hair and now I am wearing twist until december! Wish me luck!



Good luck, Simply! When you're done in December I'm sure you're going to be surprised by the amazing growth and progress .


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 18, 2008)

Armelle English said:


> I would love to join. My hair is a type 4a/b. I just started a new hair care regimen since my last relaxer about 10 weeks ago. My hair is now CBL and my short term goal is SL. My hair is very uneven. It is about 7 inches long in the front and 2 inches long in the back. I currently shampoo my hair every three days with Mizani Botanifying Shampoo, then I deep condition it with Mizani Intensive Strengthening Protein treatment sitting under the dryer for 15 min followed by Mizani Hydrafuse for a moisturizing conditioner sitting under the dryer for 15 min. Then I moisturize my hair with Organic Root Stimulator followed by Doo Gro Stimulating Growth Oil to seal the moisture in. I moisturize my hair twice/day. I take Biotin three times a day and I plan on getting my next relaxer this week. I can definitely feel some new growth and my hair is definitely harder to manage 10 wks into my last relaxer but I hope this regimen will work for me. I will post pics of my current length right after my new relaxer this week.




WELCOME Armelle!


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 18, 2008)

mistee11 said:


> Hello Ladies,  Just checking in -- Now that I'm in a sew-in not much really goin on.  I'm using growth aids (BT and MN) still and also using African Royale Braid Sheen spray (Conditioning) and 911 Emergency Extra Dry Hair Leave In Conditioner.  Washing once a week and deep conditioning for 15-20 min.



Thanks for checking in, Mistee!


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 18, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Welcome All Newbies
> 
> I hope I didn't forget anyone
> 
> ​




Co-sign! Welcome Newbies


----------



## 25Nona (Aug 18, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Hey Mistee!!!!! What brand of hair did you use for your sew-in? I plan on getting one, but i am clueless to stuff like that.


 
Hi Ladies,

It's been a while since I last checked in, I've been doing alot of lurking here and there, I've gotten some growth which is good, but I have been feeling a little discouraged because it just seems to be moving so slow.  When I joined the forum I had this terrible W shape in the back of my hair (you can see it in my first siggy pic), back in May I thought I trimmed it up, but as my hair grows longer it seems like it's back again, I can pretty much hide it but it's still discouraging because I know it's there.  I don't want to trim again until the end of the year so I'll have to keep a watch on it erplexed.  I've changed up my regi a few times, now I'm using Indian shampoo bars, powders and oils, along with my DC's twice a week.

Hey Fiya, are you still using the powders, how are they working for you?  I've been trying to use them also, and I think I'm tweaking things enough to start to say I can do it.  The first couple of times I used them my hair was nice and full but it looked dry and felt hard, so I've been adjusting the amount of powders and water and things are working out better.


----------



## KLomax (Aug 18, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am brand spanking new. This is my first post. I don't even know where to begin. I don't know what hair type I am..maybe #1--straight. What is cowash? There are a million acronyms used on this site too. Any suggestions on where I might be able to get the answers to my questions? Thanks.
> 
> Goals:
> ...


 

 Shay,

Under the Hair Care Tips/Product Review Discussion forum select Favorite Stickies...there is alot of useful info for newbies....commonly used LCHF acronyms etc.




Armelle English said:


> I would love to join. My hair is a type 4a/b. I just started a new hair care regimen since my last relaxer about 10 weeks ago. My hair is now CBL and my short term goal is SL. My hair is very uneven. It is about 7 inches long in the front and 2 inches long in the back. I currently shampoo my hair every three days with Mizani Botanifying Shampoo, then I deep condition it with Mizani Intensive Strengthening Protein treatment sitting under the dryer for 15 min followed by Mizani Hydrafuse for a moisturizing conditioner sitting under the dryer for 15 min. Then I moisturize my hair with Organic Root Stimulator followed by Doo Gro Stimulating Growth Oil to seal the moisture in. I moisturize my hair twice/day. I take Biotin three times a day and I plan on getting my next relaxer this week. I can definitely feel some new growth and my hair is definitely harder to manage 10 wks into my last relaxer but I hope this regimen will work for me. I will post pics of my current length right after my new relaxer this week.


Armelle,
Sounds like you are off to GREAT start...happy hair growing !!!




bign__17 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> It's been a while since I last checked in, I've been doing alot of lurking here and there, I've gotten some growth which is good, but I have been feeling a little discouraged because it just seems to be moving so slow. When I joined the forum I had this terrible W shape in the back of my hair (you can see it in my first siggy pic), back in May I thought I trimmed it up, but as my hair grows longer it seems like it's back again, I can pretty much hide it but it's still discouraging because I know it's there. I don't want to trim again until the end of the year so I'll have to keep a watch on it erplexed. I've changed up my regi a few times, now I'm using Indian shampoo bars, powders and oils, along with my DC's twice a week.
> 
> Hey Fiya, are you still using the powders, how are they working for you? I've been trying to use them also, and I think I'm tweaking things enough to start to say I can do it. The first couple of times I used them my hair was nice and full but it looked dry and felt hard, so I've been adjusting the amount of powders and water and things are working out better.


 
Good to hear from you !!! Your hair looks shiny & healthy...I just started a new regi myself:

I am revising my reggie :crossfingers: ...so for the next 90 days I am using the following products (weekly) and techniques. I also *trimmed my own hair* (1"- 1 1/2")   using a link I found in Sareca's fotki. ​http://community.livejournal.com/feyeselftrim/


Products: Joico K-PAk's :​ 

1. chelating shampoo
2. cuticle sealer,
3. deep penetrating reconstructor(protein),
4. intense hydrator(moisture)
5. smoothing balm(heat activated,humidity resistant,heat protectant, straightening balm).​ 
The 1st 4 products come in a kit....Joico K- Pak Professional 17 minute miracle.​ 
Using protein weekly is a big change . I hope it will make my hair stronger. Since I trimmed today I am going to dust my ends on a monthly basis . I flat ironed for starting pics but for the next 90 days I will probably air dry/ ponytail roller set.


----------



## 25Nona (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Klo, I was checking the other thread and saw your update pic and the drool is till running out of the corner of my mouth , good work girl.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm a newbie!!, This is my very first post. I have been lurking here for about a month. I must say you ladies have some AMAZING hair , and wonderful growth tips!!, I am a licensed cosmetologist, I stayed in the shop for many years. lol!!, till I got burned out , now i'm a freelance makeup artist. I have gone thru every style, cut, color, weave you can name. Frankly it's been a fun ride but i'm tired of being part of the new hair style a month club. I'm currently growing out of short cut I did last summer , but I have chopped some since then, I'm about 4 to 5 inches all over , I am relaxed , don't know my type cause I don't know where to find the type codes, I tried to upload a pic. , but it didn't work, I need a little help learning to navigate around the site. I just ordered MegaTek & it shipped today!!, I would love to join the challenge ( need help doing that too) thank you ladies .


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 19, 2008)

flowinlocks said:


> Hey guys, I'm a newbie!!, This is my very first post. I have been lurking here for about a month. I must say you ladies have some AMAZING hair , and wonderful growth tips!!, I am a licensed cosmetologist, I stayed in the shop for many years. lol!!, till I got burned out , now i'm a freelance makeup artist. I have gone thru every style, cut, color, weave you can name. Frankly it's been a fun ride but i'm tired of being part of the new hair style a month club. I'm currently growing out of short cut I did last summer , but I have chopped some since then, I'm about 4 to 5 inches all over , I am relaxed , don't know my type cause I don't know where to find the type codes, I tried to upload a pic. , but it didn't work, I need a little help learning to navigate around the site. I just ordered MegaTek & it shipped today!!, I would love to join the challenge ( need help doing that too) thank you ladies .



Welcome Flowin!
I've been hearing good things about the MT (MegaTek). Please let me know how it works out for you . Do you have a regimen already?


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 19, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> It's been a while since I last checked in, I've been doing alot of lurking here and there, I've gotten some growth which is good, but I have been feeling a little discouraged because it just seems to be moving so slow.  When I joined the forum I had this terrible W shape in the back of my hair (you can see it in my first siggy pic), back in May I thought I trimmed it up, but as my hair grows longer it seems like it's back again, I can pretty much hide it but it's still discouraging because I know it's there.  I don't want to trim again until the end of the year so I'll have to keep a watch on it erplexed.  I've changed up my regi a few times, now I'm using Indian shampoo bars, powders and oils, along with my DC's twice a week.
> 
> Hey Fiya, are you still using the powders, how are they working for you?  I've been trying to use them also, and I think I'm tweaking things enough to start to say I can do it.  The first couple of times I used them my hair was nice and full but it looked dry and felt hard, so I've been adjusting the amount of powders and water and things are working out better.


Hey Bign!!! I've been meaning to make a post on how i have been using Ayurveda. But i've been using the Oils and Powders consistently for about 5 weeks. I use Shikakai and Amla as pre-poos. I then do a tea rinse containing 3 tbs amla to 1 tbs of either shikakai or aritha. I was mixing it with water but now i boil Fenugreek seeds and use the tea from that to make my tea. I then apply it all over, no scratching for about 10 minutes. Then i rinse it out until all the grit is gone. I then co-wash 2x with V05 moisture milks conditioner. I do a DC with Queen helene afterwards, rinse that out, apply a leave-in and proceed to doing whatever style i want to do. All in all i like it. Its really thickened up my hair, especially my ends. After my last relaxer, i had to get a trim but on my recent pic i seemed to have gained a nice amount of growth. 

You definitely have to tweak it to see what works best for you. Some people pre-poo and use their tea w/o rinsing the oil out. Some like making a paste instead of the tea. I can't do that because it took forever to rinse and the grit was still there. I like using the Fenugreek tea with my powders but that may not work for others. I'm still in the process of learning more about Indian products and what they all do. But i'm going to continue using what i have been because its working for me.  
Mid -June
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beginning of August
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





@ Klo, your hair is gorgeous lady!!!!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 19, 2008)

flowinlocks said:


> Hey guys, I'm a newbie!!, This is my very first post. I have been lurking here for about a month. I must say you ladies have some AMAZING hair , and wonderful growth tips!!, I am a licensed cosmetologist, I stayed in the shop for many years. lol!!, till I got burned out , now i'm a freelance makeup artist. I have gone thru every style, cut, color, weave you can name. Frankly it's been a fun ride but i'm tired of being part of the new hair style a month club. I'm currently growing out of short cut I did last summer , but I have chopped some since then, I'm about 4 to 5 inches all over , I am relaxed , don't know my type cause I don't know where to find the type codes, I tried to upload a pic. , but it didn't work, I need a little help learning to navigate around the site. I just ordered MegaTek & it shipped today!!, I would love to join the challenge ( need help doing that too) thank you ladies .


:welcome3: Welcome Flowinlocks!!!!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 19, 2008)

Armelle English said:


> I would love to join. My hair is a type 4a/b. I just started a new hair care regimen since my last relaxer about 10 weeks ago. My hair is now CBL and my short term goal is SL. My hair is very uneven. It is about 7 inches long in the front and 2 inches long in the back. I currently shampoo my hair every three days with Mizani Botanifying Shampoo, then I deep condition it with Mizani Intensive Strengthening Protein treatment sitting under the dryer for 15 min followed by Mizani Hydrafuse for a moisturizing conditioner sitting under the dryer for 15 min. Then I moisturize my hair with Organic Root Stimulator followed by Doo Gro Stimulating Growth Oil to seal the moisture in. I moisturize my hair twice/day. I take Biotin three times a day and I plan on getting my next relaxer this week. I can definitely feel some new growth and my hair is definitely harder to manage 10 wks into my last relaxer but I hope this regimen will work for me. I will post pics of my current length right after my new relaxer this week.


:welcome3:


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 19, 2008)

well sorta, still kinda puttin it together, I wash and deep condition weekly, cowash once weekly,currently using MN every other night, by the way this stuff works!!!, can't wait to mix it with my MT, i'm using carol's daughter rosemary shampoo, not too thrilled with it, but I will use it up, i'm long enough (thanks to the MN) TO put in a bun with weave wrapped around, so I slick it back with, WGO , Mimosa hair honey & hair milk soaked on the ends to protect, i'm also taking 3000 mg of MSM , & 5000 mg of Biotin. So far no breakouts from either. And no headaches from the MN


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 19, 2008)

fiya'slovechild--I tried to go back and thank you now that I know how to do that but it didn't work!

My regi:
Although Carol's Daughter products get mixed reviews they have brought my hair back from the brink before so no need to change.  My problem is laziness.  Here is what my routine is supposed to be:

Wash 1x/wkly with CD Rosemary Mint Shampoo
Deep Condition 1x/wkly with CD Khoret Amen Smoothie
Use CD Khoret Amen Leave In Conditioner (once finish with what I have I will switch to CD Black Vanilla Leave In Condtioner)
Daily use of CD Hair Milk
Daily use of CD Khoret Amen Hair Oil (will switch to CD Lisa's Hair Elixir once finished with what I have)
CD Some of Maugerite's Magic 1x/wkly
Wear silk cap nightly
Relaxer (Optimum Care) every six weeks (I could probably stretch it to 8-10 weeks if I took better care of my hair)

Questions(Forgive me because I'm sure there are many more to come)
What are the benefits of co-washing?
If my hair is really, really, really (get the point ) dry is washing more than once a week recommended or not?  I've heard different things.


----------



## KLomax (Aug 19, 2008)

flowinlocks said:


> Hey guys, I'm a newbie!!, This is my very first post. I have been lurking here for about a month. I must say you ladies have some AMAZING hair , and wonderful growth tips!!, I am a licensed cosmetologist, I stayed in the shop for many years. lol!!, till I got burned out , now i'm a freelance makeup artist. I have gone thru every style, cut, color, weave you can name. Frankly it's been a fun ride but i'm tired of being part of the new hair style a month club. I'm currently growing out of short cut I did last summer , but I have chopped some since then, I'm about 4 to 5 inches all over , I am relaxed , don't know my type cause I don't know where to find the type codes, I tried to upload a pic. , but it didn't work, I need a little help learning to navigate around the site. I just ordered MegaTek & it shipped today!!, I would love to join the challenge ( need help doing that too) thank you ladies .


 
 Go to>>>> Hair care tips and product review discussion...then select >>>> Favorite Stickies....this will answer alot of your questions!


----------



## Honey.Love (Aug 19, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> fiya'slovechild--I tried to go back and thank you now that I know how to do that but it didn't work!
> 
> My regi:
> Although Carol's Daughter products get mixed reviews they have brought my hair back from the brink before so no need to change. My problem is laziness. Here is what my routine is supposed to be:
> ...


My hair gets really dry so washing it every three days and deep conditioning it everytime after i wash really helps me. My hair feels a lot softer and is so much easier to detangle. Also moisturizing morning and evening helps. It's the first time I'm able to strecth my relaxer to over 6 weeks. it's been 10 weeks now. Good luck!


----------



## Honey.Love (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello Ladies! How many of you cowash. How many times a week do you do and what product do you use? Is it beneficial for your hair. Does it make it thicker, longer, dryer, softer, healthier? I wanna start doing it but I don't know what brand to buy. My hair type is 4a/b. Thank you so much ladies.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 19, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> fiya'slovechild--I tried to go back and thank you now that I know how to do that but it didn't work!
> 
> My regi:
> Although Carol's Daughter products get mixed reviews they have brought my hair back from the brink before so no need to change.  My problem is laziness.  Here is what my routine is supposed to be:
> ...


You're Welcome Shay!!!! you have a nice regi put together. Less is always better.

As far as cowashing goes, many ladies do this to gain extra moisture. I co wash once a week and i really like it. Some ladies do it more. One key thing with co washing is not to forget your protein. Co washing is extra moisture. If you are going to co wash a lot, then you have to add some protein in every now and then or your hair will go into moisture overload. I do this by simply cracking open a couple eggs every other week and i have had no problems. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=269389&highlight=co+wash


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 19, 2008)

Armelle English said:


> Hello Ladies! How many of you cowash. How many times a week do you do and what product do you use? Is it beneficial for your hair. Does it make it thicker, longer, dryer, softer, healthier? I wanna start doing it but I don't know what brand to buy. My hair type is 4a/b. Thank you so much ladies.


Hi Armelle!!!! You can look up in my other post to answer some of your questions. When i co wash I use either Herbal Essence Breaks Over Conditioner or V05 moisture milks conditioner.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 19, 2008)

Armelle English & fiya'slovechild--I guess thanking KLomax was a fluke because I have been unable to thank anyone since then.  So I will manually "thank you".  I am learning so much already.  I always thought washing my hair more than once a week would dry my hair out.  To be honest I am scared to try new things.  So I may start out slow and wash 1x/wk and co-wash 1x/wk and see how that goes.  

fiya'slovechild--Can you tell me a little more about the eggs?  Do you use it as a rinse? Do you let it sit in your hair?  Sorry, questions, questions, and questions !


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 19, 2008)

Okay it looks like they are showing up now!


----------



## Pheonixx (Aug 19, 2008)

Armelle English said:


> Hello Ladies! How many of you cowash. How many times a week do you do and what product do you use? Is it beneficial for your hair. Does it make it thicker, longer, dryer, softer, healthier? I wanna start doing it but I don't know what brand to buy. My hair type is 4a/b. Thank you so much ladies.




Cowashing isn't the same as regular washing (with a shampoo). Shampooing dries the hair out. Washing with a conditioner does not.  It can make the hair softer, maneagable, more moisturized and of course clean hair is healthy. And a healthy scalp is crucial for growth.

I have extremely dry hair and cowashing helped me immensely. At a time I was cowashing every single day. 

You may have to clarify every so often because of the buildup.

Ideally you want to cowash with a cheap conditioer because you'll be cowashing often.
I use VO5 (with honey, coconut/sweet almond/avocado oil)....I add extras because certain things just kick up the potency.  I cowash then allow it to sit on my head (in a plastic shower/curl cap). Rinse it out and style as normal.

Here's some info on cowashing:
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/721143/african_american_hair_care_cowashing.html?cat=69

http://www.geocities.com/bonnecasey/COWASHING.html

Also, see--many conditioners contain products (which we call 'cones') which give the hair slip and allow for good detangling. 
BUT-- 
the drawback is that these ingredients smooth the hair down which can mask hair issues. Therefor you don't want to use just ANY old conditioner.
You want a 'cone'-free conditioner. 

Most ppl use Vo5, Loreal, White Rain, etc...

Here's info on cones. provides list of cone-free conditioners for cowashing:
http://ladylonghair.googlepages.com/'cone-freeconditioners

This is a thread where the ladies discuss cowash conditioners:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=5903

Also
This is Traycee's K.I.S.S. site. Here's a small piece on cowashing:
http://keepitsimplesista.blogspot.com/2008/07/reasons-to-start-co-washing.html


----------



## Pheonixx (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh yeah...(lol)  *
WELCOME **Newbies!!!!!*


​


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 19, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> Armelle English & fiya'slovechild--I guess thanking KLomax was a fluke because I have been unable to thank anyone since then.  So I will manually "thank you".  I am learning so much already.  I always thought washing my hair more than once a week would dry my hair out.  To be honest I am scared to try new things.  So I may start out slow and wash 1x/wk and co-wash 1x/wk and see how that goes.
> 
> fiya'slovechild--Can you tell me a little more about the eggs?  Do you use it as a rinse? Do you let it sit in your hair?  Sorry, questions, questions, and questions !


Hey Shay!!! Eggs are a great source of protein. I apply 2 eggs and i mix it with EVOO or Coconut oil then i add a little conditioner in my mix then I let it sit for about 45 minutes. I do apply a little heat to it but not much as it can cook the eggs, and we don't want that,lol. I have let it sit up to 2 hours and it was good that way too. Eggs are mainly for those who want a little protein but don't want to overdo it, such as using Aphogee.

Here is a good thread on Eggs and how they assist in hair growth. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=255315&highlight=eggs

Protein Treatments
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=258367&highlight=eggs


----------



## Paradox (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello everyone!!
I always see this thread and it is about time to participate so that can see other's progress and document my own. Now until January I will be focusing on being healthy, and not using heat on my hair. I will try to start my own insideout challenge, because I have no problem retaining hair..BUT IT GROWS SO SLOW, I don't think my body is getting enough nutrients. other time sI feel that all my extra keratin go straight to my nails since they grow fast, if so that is very upsetting.
The best part about this is even if I don't get to BSL, atleast I will be healthier overall, so I happy.


----------



## Honey.Love (Aug 19, 2008)

Thank you so much for the tips Fiya'slovechild and phoEnixx. I will look into those conditioners and see wich one will work best for my hair.


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 19, 2008)

PhoEnixX said:


> Oh yeah...(lol)
> 
> *WELCOME **Newbies!!!!!*​
> 
> ​


 
^^^what she said!!!^^^WELCOME!!!



PhoEnixX said:


> Cowashing isn't the same as regular washing (with a shampoo). Shampooing dries the hair out. Washing with a conditioner does not. It can make the hair softer, maneagable, more moisturized and of course clean hair is healthy. And a healthy scalp is crucial for growth.
> 
> I have extremely dry hair and cowashing helped me immensely. At a time I was cowashing every single day.
> 
> ...


 

Girl, I had to go'on and click the "THANKS" button on this one!  Loved it!  THX!!



Oneya said:


> Hello everyone!!
> I always see this thread and it is about time to participate so that can see other's progress and document my own. Now until January I will be focusing on being healthy, and not using heat on my hair. I will try to start my own insideout challenge, because I have no problem retaining hair..BUT IT GROWS SO SLOW, I don't think my body is getting enough nutrients. other time sI feel that all my extra keratin go straight to my nails since they grow fast, if so that is very upsetting.
> The best part about this is even if I don't get to BSL, atleast I will be healthier overall, so I happy.


 
WELCOME!!!  Git on in here girl!!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi Oneya!!!!!!! and Welcome to this thread!!! You have beautiful hair


----------



## Pheonixx (Aug 19, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> ^^^what she said!!!^^^WELCOME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL....
Girl--I'm just a book-markin fool.
I be doing 'hair research' like it's my major or something.

have every hair issu/topic in my bookmarks. I ain't playin...


----------



## Pheonixx (Aug 19, 2008)

Armelle English said:


> Thank you so much for the tips Fiya'slovechild and phoEnixx. I will look into those conditioners and see wich one will work best for my hair.



No problem Armelle.


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 19, 2008)

PhoEnixX said:


> LOL....
> Girl--I'm just a book-markin fool.
> I be doing 'hair research' like it's my major or something.
> 
> have every hair issu/topic in my bookmarks. I ain't playin...


 
Ok, so now I know to PM you when the search feature is actin a fool...


----------



## Pheonixx (Aug 19, 2008)

Oneya said:


> Hello everyone!!
> I always see this thread and it is about time to participate so that can see other's progress and document my own. Now until January I will be focusing on being healthy, and not using heat on my hair. I will try to start my own insideout challenge, because I have no problem retaining hair..BUT IT GROWS SO SLOW, I don't think my body is getting enough nutrients. other time sI feel that all my extra keratin go straight to my nails since they grow fast, if so that is very upsetting.
> The best part about this is even if I don't get to BSL, atleast I will be healthier overall, so I happy.



Hey ONEYA.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info fiya'slovechild.  You are my new best friend ! Also PhoEnixX I appreciate your input.  Everyone has been so helpful.  

I will be putting in my relaxer this weekend.  I've been self relaxing for years.  I do plan to head to Sally's to get some clips.  I should have bought some years ago.


----------



## Pheonixx (Aug 19, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Ok, so now I know to PM you when the search feature is actin a fool...



LMAO!

F'real....


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh yeah, what are thoughts about headbands? I wear them all the time.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 19, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> Thanks for the info fiya'slovechild.  You are my new best friend ! Also PhoEnixX I appreciate your input.  Everyone has been so helpful.
> 
> I will be putting in my relaxer this weekend.  I've been self relaxing for years.  I do plan to head to Sally's to get some clips.  I should have bought some years ago.


What relaxer do you use? I've been itching to self relax for months but i'm too nervous i'll do it wrong.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 19, 2008)

I've used a couple different ones over the years but for the past few Optimum Care--Regular Strength.  I'm thinking of switching because it gets my hair bone straight and I think I kind of want a softer more silky look.  Been looking around on this forum for suggestions.


----------



## Pheonixx (Aug 19, 2008)

No problem Shay.



Shay72 said:


> Oh yeah, what are thoughts about headbands? I wear them all the time.



Well some ppl say that headbands can cause breakage. I don't really wear headbands though.

But before I decided to transition I did wrap my hair and I received breakage from that. You have to alternate sides.
Now they tell me!

So...I'd imagine that it's good to alternate styles from time to time.

*@FIYA*...Elasta QP was my ish! Profectiv too.  I used to use those when I wasn't able to get my Mizani.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 19, 2008)

I currently use Affirm Fiberguard and i like it a lot. A lot of ladies use Mizani Butter blends and they seem to love it. Silk elements has a good relaxer i've heard as well. 

When you're applying your relaxer, about how long does it take you to apply it all over? And how many sections do you make?


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 19, 2008)

PhoEnixX said:


> No problem Shay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well dang!!!! i didn't know Elasta had a relaxer. lmao, i've been under a rock. I've heard wonderful things about Profectiv. I've been wanting to try the kind with the color but i can't find them anywhere. i may have to order offline.


----------



## poookie (Aug 19, 2008)

hi noobies!!!  welcome!!!!!  

i just wanted to say... if you're thinking of self-relaxing, and are looking for a great relaxer that doesnt burn, and processes well, consider using Hawaiian Silky Lye.  It is AMAZING.  It doesn't burn my scalp at all.  i've found that silk elements (lye) processes well, too, but it burned the heck out of my scalp.  just wanted to toss a heads up to those with sensitive scalps


----------



## KLomax (Aug 19, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> Thanks for the info fiya'slovechild. You are my new best friend ! Also PhoEnixX I appreciate your input. Everyone has been so helpful.
> 
> I will be putting in my relaxer this weekend. I've been self relaxing for years. I do plan to head to Sally's to get some clips. I should have bought some years ago.


 

Shay

Here are 3 links to Sistaslick's (relaxing guru) articles on relaxing that may be useful to you



www.associatedcontent.com/article/278572/getting_ready_to_relax_preparing_your.html


http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/320975/guide_to_safely_applying_chemical_relaxers.html

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/352470/is_lye_or_nolye_chemical_relaxing_better.html


----------



## Paradox (Aug 19, 2008)

poookie said:


> hi noobies!!! welcome!!!!!
> 
> i just wanted to say... if you're thinking of self-relaxing, and are looking for a great relaxer that doesnt burn, and processes well, consider using Hawaiian Silky Lye. It is AMAZING. It doesn't burn my scalp at all. i've found that silk elements (lye) processes well, too, but it burned the heck out of my scalp. just wanted to toss a heads up to those with sensitive scalps


 Thanks for the info! 
Sometime I feel that I will be relaxing my hair in 3 years.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 19, 2008)

KLomax said:


> Shay
> 
> Here's 3 links to Sistaslick's (relaxing guru) articles on relaxing that may be useful to you
> 
> ...


 This is super helpful


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 19, 2008)

Thank you PhoEnixX, fiya'slovechild, poookie, and KLomax for your suggestions. I think I'm leaning towards Mizani's Sensitive Scalp No Lye. I currently have the Optimum Care so I will use it this time and get the Mizani for next time.

fiya'slovechild--Everything you are supposed to not do in terms of relaxers is what I do. All blasphemous (run it all the way through every time, let it stay on until it burns). So I'm not a good example. I am working on mending my ways.

PhoEnixX--I use headbands because its easy. So now I want all of this long hair then what am I going to do...yeah I need to work on identifying some styles.

KLomax--Those links were so helpful. Her hair is beautiful!


----------



## Pheonixx (Aug 20, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Well dang!!!! i didn't know Elasta had a relaxer. lmao, i've been under a rock. I've heard wonderful things about Profectiv. I've been wanting to try the kind with the color but i can't find them anywhere. i may have to order offline.



LOL.
Girl yeah...Elasta QP is the 'bizzness'!  It silked me out like Mizani (just like Profectiv) I swear before the Lord...
Those are the only store-bought relaxers I'll let touch my head.
Also Nairobi is a good relaxer, too. It's on par with Mizani. They don't sell it in the stores though.

Anyway I discovered Profectiv a while ago when I was doing my friend's hair. . It was my homegirl's choice... and being such a 'product snob' I wasn't expecting anything from Profectiv. Because it wasn't Mizani or Nairobi....

I relaxed my homegirl's hair with it and was shocked. Then I relaxed my hair with it. It's a good relaxer.

You can't find the one with color?  That's the only one I ever saw. Everytime my stylist was booked and I couldn't get my hands on Elasta I was forced to relax and color with Profectiv..
But...the colors are nice....


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 20, 2008)

PhoEnixX said:


> LOL.
> Girl yeah...Elasta QP is the 'bizzness'!  It silked me out like Mizani (just like Profectiv) I swear before the Lord...
> Those are the only store-bought relaxers I'll let touch my head.
> Also Nairobi is a good relaxer, too. It's on par with Mizani. They don't sell it in the stores though.
> ...


Okay! I may have to try that. The colors look nice. Which colors have you tried and do they show up pretty good?


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 20, 2008)

Ladies,

I was just viewing my profile and realized that I don't have any "friends" on my list 
Can I PM my newbie challenge sisters and add you all to my friends list?


----------



## ydnic90 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey,count me in. I like facing challenges.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 20, 2008)

ydnic90 said:


> Hey,count me in. I like facing challenges.




Welcome to the challenge, Ydnic .
Do you have a regimen yet? Have any favorite products? Spill the beans .


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 20, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I was just viewing my profile and realized that I don't have any "friends" on my list
> Can I PM my newbie challenge sisters and add you all to my friends list?


Of course u can!!!!!!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 20, 2008)

ydnic90 said:


> Hey,count me in. I like facing challenges.


 Welcome!!!!


----------



## lovetobefit (Aug 20, 2008)

I would love to join I am totally lost on this site and feel so left out...


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 20, 2008)

lovetobefit said:


> I would love to join I am totally lost on this site and feel so left out...



Welcome! I was also a little lost at the beginning. You'll get the hang of it .


----------



## KLomax (Aug 20, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I was just viewing my profile and realized that I don't have any "friends" on my list


 
OMG.....   .... How did this happen? We have to correct this situation right away 


ydnic90 said:


> Hey,count me in. I like facing challenges.


 


lovetobefit said:


> I would love to join I am totally lost on this site and feel so left out...


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 20, 2008)

lovetobefit said:


> I would love to join I am totally lost on this site and feel so left out...


:welcome3: Trust me, i was lost when i first joined too. But these ladies have helped me so much and i know that i am no longer lost,lol.


----------



## Pheonixx (Aug 20, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Okay! I may have to try that. The colors look nice. Which colors have you tried and do they show up pretty good?



Uh....

I don't even know---it was a red or burgundy color everytime.
I liked the color.

The neutralizing creme is the dye agent.  It's a foam actually.  Anyway--the longer you leave it on the more color you get.  But I don't think it's possible to screw it up---but I'm sure someone has.


----------



## Pheonixx (Aug 20, 2008)

lovetobefit said:


> I would love to join I am totally lost on this site and feel so left out...



Hi!


----------



## Pheonixx (Aug 20, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I was just viewing my profile and realized that I don't have any "friends" on my list
> Can I PM my newbie challenge sisters and add you all to my friends list?



Sure.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks, ladies! Profile looking much better


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 20, 2008)

PhoEnixX said:


> Uh....
> 
> I don't even know---it was a red or burgundy color everytime.
> I liked the color.
> ...


lol, I would be the one to screw it up. I may get my cousin to apply it for me. I'm still not too keen on the self-relaxing. Thanks for the responses!


----------



## MissNina (Aug 21, 2008)

Co-washing daily is the best thing since sliced bread.

Garnier products are the truth.

The end. . .for now


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 21, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> Oh yeah, what are thoughts about headbands? I wear them all the time.


 
I use them all the time, too.  I just make sure they are not too tight and I don't feel any excess pulling in any one area...

Here's my relaxer regi I used before I decided to transition...


1-week prior: 

Clarify and chelate with ORS Aloe and Uplifting Shampoo 
DC with ORS Rep Pak+2 tsp EVOO 
Relaxer: 

Relax with Silk Elements Mild + 2 tbsp EVOO 
Rinse thoroughly 
ORS Rep Pak+ Silk Elements Mega Silk 
(5 min under heat) 
Neutralize w/ Silk Elements Neutralizing Shampoo
(2x, let sit on hair for 5 min, shampoo down, low manipulation of hair) 
Silk Elements Luxury Moisturizing Conditioner (15 min under heat) 
Rinse well, final rinse 1 gal distilled/filtered water 
Set/Style 
1-week post: 

Aphogee Shampoo & 2 min reconstructor 
Moisturizing DC Treatment (I use Silk Elements Mega Silk)+ 2 tsp EVOO (5 min under heat cap)


----------



## Paradox (Aug 21, 2008)

Just an off note, one of friends from school was natural for a year and relaxed. It looked beyond beautiful, best that I had seem in person( I always see nice hair online) for a long time!


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 21, 2008)

galadriel--You can add me as a friend.  I'm new here and haven't even looked at my profile.

FindingMe--Thanks for the info about wearing headbands and your regi.

I plan to do my pre-treat for my relaxer tonight.  

Any suggestions for hooded air dryers and roller sets?


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Some updates:*
My mom is going to give me her hooded hair dryer.  She goes to the salon to get her hair washed and set.  Besides now that I told her Sally's sells a bonnet hair dryer thats what she wants to buy herself in case she needs to do some in between stuff.  She's been rolling her hair for years and she uses the plastic snap ones.  My mom's hair always looks beautiful so I will use her as an inspiration.  Oh yeah, also her hairdresser has always put the Mizani relaxer in her hair.

*My wish list:*
rollers
clips
brush (for relaxers, conditioners, protein treatments)

I will buy them from Sally's at some point this weekend.  Any suggestions for how to clean the brush?

One more thing my boyfriend's sister has always had long beautiful hair that I have admired.  I will ask her what she does too.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 21, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> *Some updates:*
> 
> *My wish list:*
> rollers
> ...



How about using the "Sprush" from Sally's?


----------



## mistee11 (Aug 21, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Hey Mistee!!!!! What brand of hair did you use for your sew-in? I plan on getting one, but i am clueless to stuff like that.


 
So sorry to be getting back to you so late on this fiya'slovechild but the hair i purchased from the bss is Sensual Collection 100% Human Hair.

New sewn-in weave style attached below.


----------



## MissNina (Aug 21, 2008)

One thing I'm also realizing is that I don't good with regimens. It changes every other week! I think I'm going to stick with just making sure I CW daily, DC 2xs a week. As long as I wash at least 1-2x/wk I should be good. I'm bunning my hair nightly immediately after CW too. 

I'm post 8 wks and I cant believe stretching is this easy. The first time was sooooo hard and more than enough hair loss in the process  I'm relaxing 2nd wk in Sept, at my 12 wk mark. I'm thinking of not relaxing again until the 2nd week in December. . .which would be like 14 or 15 weeks I think. We'll see.

I FULLY ADVOCATE everyone CW daily!!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 22, 2008)

mistee11 said:


> So sorry to be getting back to you so late on this fiya'slovechild but the hair i purchased from the bss is Sensual Collection 100% Human Hair.
> 
> New sewn-in weave style attached below.


 
 Your sew in looks nice Mistee!!! I'll definitely look this brand up.  



MissNina said:


> One thing I'm also realizing is that I don't good with regimens. It changes every other week! I think I'm going to stick with just making sure I CW daily, DC 2xs a week. As long as I wash at least 1-2x/wk I should be good. I'm bunning my hair nightly immediately after CW too.
> 
> I'm post 8 wks and I cant believe stretching is this easy. The first time was sooooo hard and more than enough hair loss in the process  I'm relaxing 2nd wk in Sept, at my 12 wk mark. I'm thinking of not relaxing again until the 2nd week in December. . .which would be like 14 or 15 weeks I think. We'll see.
> 
> I FULLY ADVOCATE everyone CW daily!!!


 
I know what u mean about changing regis. You seem to always wanna try something new. Its good u're sticking to the basics. I think our hair strives more when we do so.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 22, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> How about using the "Sprush" from Sally's?


 

Exactly what I was thinking of! Thanks! I will look for it at Sally's today when I go.

Okay I did the pre treat last night and air dried.  New revelation... my hair does not look crazy because I air dried. I will put CD SoMM and get on the road.  Very satisfied.  I am learning so much from this website.  Just in the few days of visiting I feel enlightened.  Thanks so much.  I will check in later to tell you what I bought.  I will get BF to take pictures once I put the relaxer in and use it as my avatar.


----------



## MissKim (Aug 22, 2008)

It's been a minute since I've checked in. How's everyone doing? I have been so busy. My hair has grown out of the Victoria Beckham style. I'll take new pictures when I get my next relaxer touch up. I have a LOT of new growth. My stylist and I have a growth goal of shoulder length by Christmas and I think we can do it. Yes We Can!!!! LOL!

I have fallen off the vitamin wagon big time. I've been taking 2 Flintstone Gummies just because they are *way more* fun to take than the GNC vitamins and I'm a kid at heart  I'll go back to the big girl vits soon 

I've been doing a lot of roller sets this summer. I love Hype Hair Satin Foam Rollers.

I'm still using my MN mix faithfully. The last time I visited the health food store I got some Avocado Oil. I use a dime size amount on my hair every few days or when my hair is feeling a tad dry. I added a capful to my Lacio Lacio and I love the way my hair feels after using it. My stylist blow dried my hair after I applied the Lacio and my hair was super silky. I also added a few drops of avocado oil to my MN mix.

I'll post new pics soon!

Happy & Healthy Growing Everyone!!!!!!!!



MissKim said:


> Thanks for the welcome!!!! Here's my newly created Fotki journal:
> http://public.fotki.com/MissKim0109/im-growing-my-hair-long/
> 
> My regimen is pretty simple:
> ...


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 22, 2008)

Okay I bought:
magnetic rollers
hair clips
applicator brushes
spray bottle
wide tooth comb
fantasia ic

I will get the hair dryer from my mom on Sunday.  Will do the relaxer on Sunday or Monday.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 22, 2008)

fiya'slovechild--I realized I never fully answered your question about application time and sections.  I would guess about 20-25 minutes. Sections--really only two.  I would part down the middle and start on the right side finger parting and apply and work my way to the back then onto the left side.  So a method just not a great one.  I will use the hair clips this time and do 4 sections, finger part, and apply using one of the brushes I just got.  I'm sure it will take longer but I know I will have better results.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 24, 2008)

Okay I put my current picture up in my avatar.  BF took it.  I know it isnt that clear but it is a miracle I was able to upload it.  I haven't relaxed yet.  I am waiting until next week.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 24, 2008)

MissKim said:


> It's been a minute since I've checked in. How's everyone doing? I have been so busy. My hair has grown out of the Victoria Beckham style. I'll take new pictures when I get my next relaxer touch up. I have a LOT of new growth. My stylist and I have a growth goal of shoulder length by Christmas and I think we can do it. Yes We Can!!!! LOL!
> 
> I have fallen off the vitamin wagon big time. I've been taking 2 Flintstone Gummies just because they are *way more* fun to take than the GNC vitamins and I'm a kid at heart  I'll go back to the big girl vits soon
> 
> ...



Thanks for checking in, MissKim! Sounds like you're doing awesome. I've been using an MN mix as well...maybe next time I'll add avocado oil to it.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 24, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> Okay I put my current picture up in my avatar.  BF took it.  I know it isnt that clear but it is a miracle I was able to upload it.  I haven't relaxed yet.  I am waiting until next week.



Shay, your hair is nice and thick! Now that's the kind of thickness I want . Let us know how the relaxing goes.


----------



## msmoodyr (Aug 24, 2008)

still taking members?


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 24, 2008)

Welcome msmoodyr! I noticed there is a part two thread and I'm wondering if we should move over there.  

Galadriel--Thanks! The thickness is one of the things I struggle with...but I am working on learning more and figuring out how to manage it.  Once I relax I will change my avatar.  I'm not sure I want to do a fokti to keep up with things but maybe a "piki" is that what is called in my signature to document progress/change.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 24, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> Welcome msmoodyr! I noticed there is a part two thread and I'm wondering if we should move over there.
> 
> Galadriel--Thanks! The thickness is one of the things I struggle with...but I am working on learning more and figuring out how to manage it.  Once I relax I will change my avatar.  I'm not sure I want to do a fokti to keep up with things but maybe a "piki" is that what is called in my signature to document progress/change.



Yes, Msmoodyr and Shay, come on over to the Part 2 thread .
Msmoodyr, all you have to do is share your current regimen and if you have any starting pics please share those as well. We usually check in with each other on the first of each month.


----------



## Honey.Love (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey ladies, how is everyone doing. Welcome Msmoodyr! I got my touch up on Tuesday and my stylist had to trim an inch and a half of hair b/c it looked really bad. So I went from CBL to NL but I'm not that sad cause I'm starting fresh. i guess my problem is I don't know of any protective styles that I could wear w/ my hair length. Girls, if you have any ideas please let me know. I also just started to CW daily on Friday w/ VO5 Kiwi & Lime and I'm lovin' it. Thank you so much for the advice.


----------



## mistee11 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi Ladies, Checking in -- I updated my sig pic because I have a new full sew-in weave so I wanted to show that style instead. I'm still using my growth aids and moisturizing daily with conditioning braid sheen sprays and Infusium 23. Today I will also cowash using Alberto VO5 PassionFruit Smooth Conditioner. I'm really lovin the carefree style of sew-in weave!


----------



## vanita (Aug 25, 2008)

I wanna join! Count me in! As soon as my head stop hurting from these cornrows, Im gonna get me some mega tek. Althought my hair is pretty thick on its own...


----------



## vanita (Aug 25, 2008)

Additionally, what do you ladies do to you hair while its in protective styles? Im wondering if I should wash it or anything? because when it comes out of these braids its gonna be so extra hard...


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 26, 2008)

Armelle English said:


> Hey ladies, how is everyone doing. Welcome Msmoodyr! I got my touch up on Tuesday and my stylist had to trim an inch and a half of hair b/c it looked really bad. So I went from CBL to NL but I'm not that sad cause I'm starting fresh. i guess my problem is I don't know of any protective styles that I could wear w/ my hair length. Girls, if you have any ideas please let me know. I also just started to CW daily on Friday w/ VO5 Kiwi & Lime and I'm lovin' it. Thank you so much for the advice.



When I was neck length I wore cornrows and sew-ins until I had enough hair to start bunning and wearing ponytails. 
I'm glad you're feeling good about the trim! I had to trim twice when I was struggling to go from SL to APL, but I think it was worth it. 
It sounds like you're having fun with the co-washing (isn't it great? ).
Can't wait for more updates .


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 26, 2008)

msmoodyr said:


> still taking members?


  you sure can. Welcome!!!!!!! Just post your pics and your regi and you're good to go.



vanita said:


> I wanna join! Count me in! As soon as my head stop hurting from these cornrows, Im gonna get me some mega tek. Althought my hair is pretty thick on its own...


 

:welcome3:


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 26, 2008)

vanita said:


> Additionally, what do you ladies do to you hair while its in protective styles? Im wondering if I should wash it or anything? because when it comes out of these braids its gonna be so extra hard...



Welcome, Vanita! 

When I'm protective styling, if I've gotten a wash and press (or gotten my hair flat-ironed), I moisturize w/ ORS olive oil (the one in the jar) and seal with a touch of coconut oil or EVOO. Whether I bun it or wear it down, that's what I do. 
If I've been co-washing and wearing wet buns or updos, I just moisturize (with a thick creamy leave-in conditioner) and seal w/ one of my favorite oils. I repeat the next day (I LOVE co-washing and do it almost every day).
If I'm in braids/sew-ins, I use a leave-in spray. I even have a mini spritzer bottle filled with leave-in conditioning spray that I take with me so I can spritz my braids any time.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 26, 2008)

mistee11 said:


> Hi Ladies, Checking in -- I updated my sig pic because I have a new full sew-in weave so I wanted to show that style instead. I'm still using my growth aids and moisturizing daily with conditioning braid sheen sprays and Infusium 23. Today I will also cowash using Alberto VO5 PassionFruit Smooth Conditioner. I'm really lovin the carefree style of sew-in weave!



Nice!


----------



## slim_thick (Aug 26, 2008)

erplexedHi Ladies, I've decided to check it today!  It's been a while but everything seems to be going okay for now.  

I'm 11 weeks post relaxed and my new growth is out of control! I'm amazed, I 've been able to go this long; first time in years! So It appears that I will meet my 12 week relaxer challenge.   I'm still using the Ovation Maximizing system once a week and the cell therapy itself 2-3 times a week at this point because my new growth is out of control.  I've finally started roller-setting my hair, last night was my third try "not perfect but I'm getting the hang out it".  

My staple products are still:
*CHI Infusion & Shine Spray*- I'm no longer blow-frying or flat-ironing my hair, just air drying magentic roller set.  
*Pantene* R&N oil moisturizer and conditioner
*Suave Humectant conditioner *for co-washes.
*Moroccan Oil Intense Curl Creme*- to sea my ends when roller-setting. Great product, but very expensive $35-40 a pop. PJ'S beware, I received 2 bottles as a gift from my cousin. I love freebies. 
*Ovation *Max system kit.  

This will be it for now, my hubby will flip if I buy anything else, before I use up all my products first. 

oh yeah, I finally got in contact with Dr Miracle's customer service line regarding their horrible product line, only after sending 20 irate emails on their website. I was told me refund check is being send out tomorrow, we will see.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 27, 2008)

slim_thick said:


> erplexedHi Ladies, I've decided to check it today!  It's been a while but everything seems to be going okay for now.
> 
> I'm 11 weeks post relaxed and my new growth is out of control! I'm amazed, I 've been able to go this long; first time in years! So It appears that I will meet my 12 week relaxer challenge.   I'm still using the Ovation Maximizing system once a week and the cell therapy itself 2-3 times a week at this point because my new growth is out of control.  I've finally started roller-setting my hair, last night was my third try "not perfect but I'm getting the hang out it".
> 
> ...



Thanks for checking in, Slim! I tried a rollerset and it was a HAM . I'm glad you're getting the hang of it. I keep telling myself that I'll try it again.  And good for you that you're getting that refund... I never tried Dr. Miracle's, and I'm not inclined to either.


----------



## pr3tty (Aug 27, 2008)

mistee11 said:


> Hi Pr3tty - Your hair is lovely -- How did you get such amazing growth?


 
Thank you...I would say just being gentle and giving my hair lots of attention also stretching going from relaxing every 4 weeks to between 10 or 11 even 12. This really worked for me so far


----------



## pr3tty (Aug 27, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Hi Pr3tty! We miss you too!
> I'm looking forward to your updates and I hope everything is going well.


 
Thanks Galadriel things are so so im been too busy 4 my own good but you ladies my circle of hair sistas are always in my thoughts. How is everything with ur hair going?


----------



## pr3tty (Aug 27, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Aww!!!!!! Thanks Pretty. We miss you!!!!!! Can't wait to see pics.


 

I need to get those pics and post them your hair looks really nice and ur doing a great job


----------



## pr3tty (Aug 27, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Have you tried a little protein, like ORS Replenishing PAKS? They help me when I am shedding...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pr3tty (Aug 27, 2008)

*WELCOME TO EVERYONE WHO JOINED US AND THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO STAYED WITH US *


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi pr3tty! Thanks for starting this thread.  It was the first place I posted on this website.  Everyone was so welcoming and helpful.  I'm sitting under the hooded hair dryer now browsing.


----------



## pr3tty (Aug 27, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> Hi pr3tty! Thanks for starting this thread. It was the first place I posted on this website. Everyone was so welcoming and helpful. I'm sitting under the hooded hair dryer now browsing.


 
Aww thank you and u r very welcome... I felt we needed this I was so lost and felt so left out when I first started and with the help of the wonderful ladies that have been down with this thread from the start to now even when I couldnt be here there were here and this is what its all about being here for each other throught our hair journey


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 28, 2008)

slim_thick said:


> erplexedHi Ladies, I've decided to check it today!  It's been a while but everything seems to be going okay for now.
> 
> I'm 11 weeks post relaxed and my new growth is out of control! I'm amazed, I 've been able to go this long; first time in years! So It appears that I will meet my 12 week relaxer challenge.   I'm still using the Ovation Maximizing system once a week and the cell therapy itself 2-3 times a week at this point because my new growth is out of control.  I've finally started roller-setting my hair, last night was my third try "not perfect but I'm getting the hang out it".
> 
> ...


I need to get this dang CHI silk infusion,lol. Everyone loves this stuff.


and isn't that Dr. No miracle's some crap? I hate that stuff. i wish i could get my money back for it. It smelled like medicine and just left my hair dry and icky.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm just now seeing this. thank you Shay for responding. i'm going to have to try that out. All self relaxers took the plunge so i might as well get to plunging.


----------



## hardymem (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi, 

Very new, first post to be exact, been reading and watching for a while, just wanted to check in and let my presence be known, I am relaxed almost apl, ready to claim it but trying to gain my thickness back.  Just looking for inspiration and guidance without intimidation.  Glad to be here.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 28, 2008)

hardymem said:


> Hi,
> 
> Very new, first post to be exact, been reading and watching for a while, just wanted to check in and let my presence be known, I am relaxed almost apl, ready to claim it but trying to gain my thickness back.  Just looking for inspiration and guidance without intimidation.  Glad to be here.




Welcome!


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 28, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Thanks Galadriel things are so so im been too busy 4 my own good but you ladies my circle of hair sistas are always in my thoughts. How is everything with ur hair going?



Great! I'm really focusing on thickness now. I've hit APL (stretched) but I REALLY want to get rid of these layers I have so I can be full APL. 
How are you doing?


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 28, 2008)

mistee11 said:


> So sorry to be getting back to you so late on this fiya'slovechild but the hair i purchased from the bss is Sensual Collection 100% Human Hair.
> 
> New sewn-in weave style attached below.


 
*TOO CUTE, GIRL!!!*



pr3tty said:


> Thank you...I would say just being gentle and giving my hair lots of attention also stretching going from relaxing every 4 weeks to between 10 or 11 even 12. This really worked for me so far


 
Whatever you are doing is working!!!  I can't wait to see your updates!!!



pr3tty said:


> *WELCOME TO EVERYONE WHO JOINED US AND THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO STAYED WITH US *


 
^^^WHAT SHE SAID!!!^^^  I have been so lax with my LHCF since we have been on summer break, but now that my 9 year old is back in school, I can get more of a schedule going.  SO, hopefully I will have a good update for SEPT and I can add those pics to my FOTKI.  



fiya'slovechild said:


> I need to get this dang CHI silk infusion,lol. Everyone loves this stuff.
> 
> 
> and isn't that Dr. No miracle's some crap? I hate that stuff. i wish i could get my money back for it. It smelled like medicine and just left my hair dry and icky.


 
I just bought some CSI.  I do like the Sabino's moisture block, tho-, so I will try the Chi and see which one I like better.  Now that I have 20 weeks of NG, I need something that's gonna really hold it...



Galadriel said:


> Great! I'm really focusing on thickness now. I've hit APL (stretched) but I REALLY want to get rid of these layers I have so I can be full APL.
> How are you doing?


 
Girl, YOu can't really tell you aren't full APL as your layers seem negligible to me...but that's just me....


----------



## KLomax (Aug 28, 2008)

vanita said:


> I wanna join! Count me in! As soon as my head stop hurting from these cornrows, Im gonna get me some mega tek. Althought my hair is pretty thick on its own...


 
​ 


slim_thick said:


> erplexedHi Ladies, I've decided to check it today!  It's been a while but everything seems to be going okay for now.
> 
> I'm 11 weeks post relaxed and my new growth is out of control! I'm amazed, I 've been able to go this long; first time in years! So It appears that I will meet my 12 week relaxer challenge.  I'm still using the Ovation Maximizing system once a week and the cell therapy itself 2-3 times a week at this point because my new growth is out of control. I've finally started *roller-setting my hair*, last night was my third try "not perfect but I'm getting the hang out it".
> 
> ...


 
I :heart2onytail rollersetting !!!​


fiya'slovechild said:


> I'm just now seeing this. thank you Shay for responding. i'm going to have to try that out. All self relaxers took the plunge so i might as well get to plunging.


 
LondonDiva has a self relaxing pictorial in her fokti ...it's very informative ​ 


hardymem said:


> Hi,
> 
> Very new, first post to be exact, been reading and watching for a while, just wanted to check in and let my presence be known, I am relaxed almost apl, ready to claim it but trying to gain my thickness back. Just looking for inspiration and guidance without intimidation. Glad to be here.


 

​ 







^^^^4 day old rollerset^^^^


----------



## Honey.Love (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello ladies. How is everybody doing? I think that cornrows and sew-ins are great way to retain length and grow hair out for most women but my problem is that my hair becomes extremely fragile when it is in braids because most of the time the stylist pulls it so hard. it breaks so easily and then i don't get much length because i have to take them out after 4 weeks. Do you ladies know of any protective styles i could wear at NL where my hair wouldn't have to be braided? Thank you and HHG!!!


----------



## pr3tty (Aug 28, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> Great! I'm really focusing on thickness now. I've hit APL (stretched) but I REALLY want to get rid of these layers I have so I can be full APL.
> How are you doing?


 
Ive been going thru it all and still trying to keep strong for my hair and not wanting to lose all the progress i made so far. Im doing full weaves not and I think I might do it for a year maybe until next summer so I hope all goes well with that. Congrats on APL


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 28, 2008)

Armelle English said:


> Hello ladies. How is everybody doing? I think that cornrows and sew-ins are great way to retain length and grow hair out for most women but my problem is that my hair becomes extremely fragile when it is in braids because most of the time the stylist pulls it so hard. it breaks so easily and then i don't get much length because i have to take them out after 4 weeks. Do you ladies know of any protective styles i could wear at NL where my hair wouldn't have to be braided? Thank you and HHG!!!



I forget whether you're relaxed or natural, but how about a wash n' go? Maybe apply a little product to help your curls pop?
Any other ideas ladies ?


----------



## slim_thick (Aug 29, 2008)

Armelle English said:


> Hello ladies. How is everybody doing? I think that cornrows and sew-ins are great way to retain length and grow hair out for most women but my problem is that my hair becomes extremely fragile when it is in braids because most of the time the stylist pulls it so hard. it breaks so easily and then i don't get much length because i have to take them out after 4 weeks. Do you ladies know of any protective styles i could wear at NL where my hair wouldn't have to be braided? Thank you and HHG!!!


 

Hi Armelle,

I've been in your position many times. Often, I would just apply sew-ins or human hair braids. I would always get a good 1 or 2 inches of length in a month, but have to cut it off because my hair was in a very fragile state to began with.  Once I switched stylists, she told me that braiding your hair or weaving it up can be the most damaging thing ever, to already over processed or damaged hair. So for protective styles, I'm mostly roller-setting and bagging the ends only.  Once my hair become strong and healthy to the point of no breakage, I may apply a weave.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 29, 2008)

Welcome to all the new ladies!!!!!! :welcome3:

@ FM, can you let me know how you like the CSI? I'm thinking about buying me some this week.


----------



## Classic (Aug 29, 2008)

Armelle English said:


> Hello ladies. How is everybody doing? I think that cornrows and sew-ins are great way to retain length and grow hair out for most women but my problem is that my hair becomes extremely fragile when it is in braids because most of the time the stylist pulls it so hard. it breaks so easily and then i don't get much length because i have to take them out after 4 weeks. Do you ladies know of any protective styles i could wear at NL where my hair wouldn't have to be braided? Thank you and HHG!!!


 

I dont know how you feel about wigs or half wigs but they've helped me alot.  I take mine off every night and cowash after my workout. I think its really growing, and its so encouraging to see that growth and health return to my hair.
My hair would grow with weaves but there would be so much breakage and I hated that I couldnt really get to my hair.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Aug 29, 2008)

Im in


----------



## MissNina (Aug 29, 2008)

I get my perm tomorrow guys @ 9.5 wks post. Let's pray I'm APL. . .God can do it! lol


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 29, 2008)

MissNina said:


> I get my perm tomorrow guys @ 9.5 wks post. Let's pray I'm APL. . .God can do it! lol


Go NINA!!!!! Good luck girl. APL all the way!!!


----------



## MissNina (Aug 29, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Go NINA!!!!! Good luck girl. APL all the way!!!



Girl, don't make me break out my cheerleading uniform


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 29, 2008)

NI NA!!! Shes our girl, if she can't do it, nobody can!!!!!!


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Aug 29, 2008)

MissNina said:


> I get my perm tomorrow guys @ 9.5 wks post. Let's pray I'm APL. . .God can do it! lol


 

 Goodluck


----------



## MissNina (Aug 29, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> NI NA!!! Shes our girl, if she can't do it, nobody can!!!!!!



 YEAH!!! *Does signature jump drills across the thread*


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Just checking in.  I finally got the hang of taking pictures with my cellphone so I should be good to go with taking a picture once I put my relaxer in on Monday.

Its only been about two weeks since I've been consistently doing my regi.  I've already noticed that Carol's Daughter products will not meet all of my needs and I need to find better solutions.  Working on it.  If I had a monthly hair budget which I know I do need to decide on what that would be it would be blown.  Good thing is Sept is on Monday.  I'm being purposeful with my purchases and have to keep telling myself that I am worth it and my hair is worth it!

Pr3tty--Your hair is pretty !


----------



## Honey.Love (Aug 29, 2008)

Hello everybody! 
Shay, I hope you find the regi that suits your hair best because like you said your hair is worth it!!!
Thank you all so much for all the great protective style ideas. I think I will try to start a wash & go routine since I fell in love with cowashing. If that doesnt protect my hair and help me retain length I will try some of the other styles that you guys mentioned. It is so wonderful to have found a place like LHCF to find the best hair advice and the best support ever! I'm so happy I've found you guys!!!


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 29, 2008)

Welcome, DaDragonPrincess!

MissNina, good luck on your progress and reaching APL! (you know we want pics, right? )


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 30, 2008)

MissNina said:


> YEAH!!! *Does signature jump drills across the thread*


 That made my night, well, day,lol. Can't wait to see those pics!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 30, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies!!!!!! :welcome3:
> 
> @ FM, can you let me know how you like the CSI? I'm thinking about buying me some this week.


 
Will do- I prolly won't try it til next week, tho-.  I just finished my 4 Months Blowin' In the Wind No Heat Challenge!!!!  YAY!  My hair is longer and thicker (altho the thickness cud be attributed to my transition, dunno-)  I'm still rockin the braidouts bc they are so easy, I been doing em for 4 months now and I need to get back in the rollerset mindframe and dust the Pibbs off...I'll let you know, tho- about the CSI


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 30, 2008)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> Im in


 
WELCOME!



MissNina said:


> I get my perm tomorrow guys @ 9.5 wks post. Let's pray I'm APL. . .God can do it! lol


 
I'm using the Law of Attraction...I see you at APL...I see you APL...I'm visualizing your picture you're posting at APL...I'm reading your post about how you are APL...I see you at APL...I see you at APL...  Good luck!



Shay72 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just checking in. I finally got the hang of taking pictures with my cellphone so I should be good to go with taking a picture once I put my relaxer in on Monday.
> 
> Its only been about two weeks since I've been consistently doing my regi. I've already noticed that Carol's Daughter products will not meet all of my needs and I need to find better solutions. Working on it. If I had a monthly hair budget which I know I do need to decide on what that would be it would be blown. Good thing is Sept is on Monday. I'm being purposeful with my purchases and have to keep telling myself that I am worth it and my hair is worth it!
> ...


 
I've heard that before about Carol's Daughter's products.  I don't think I've met anyone yet who is just blown away...hopefully I'm wrong...anybody?  I love to see black hair care companies owned by black people...



Armelle English said:


> Hello everybody!
> Shay, I hope you find the regi that suits your hair best because like you said your hair is worth it!!!
> Thank you all so much for all the great protective style ideas. I think I will try to start a wash & go routine since I fell in love with cowashing. If that doesnt protect my hair and help me retain length I will try some of the other styles that you guys mentioned. It is so wonderful to have found a place like LHCF to find the best hair advice and the best support ever! I'm so happy I've found you guys!!!


 
Girl, you betta check out the hairzings and flexi8's!  Check out my FOTKI for pics on how I use them for protective styling.  YOu can rock cute buns and updo's while wearing your natural hair


----------



## Beauti515 (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi ladies I would love to join ur club. I bought my MT  it shipped yesterday  I'm so anxious. I just have to figure out how to submit pics


----------



## Beauti515 (Aug 30, 2008)

Also ladies what is a cowash?


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 30, 2008)

Beauti515 said:


> Also ladies what is a cowash?


 
It's when you wash your hair with just conditioner, instead of using shampoo and then a conditioner.  It is supposed to be less drying to your hair, but you may have to clarify with a good clarifying shampoo occasionally to remove the conditioner residue and buildup on the hair...

Hope this Helps (HTH)


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi all,

Just checking in, it’s been quite some time seen I’ve posted.  I have not straighten my hair for 2 month “unintentionally”, I normally rollerset at least once a month and check length but I guess I got you girls “*summer syndrome*” and rocked a lot of braidouts and protective styles....  Here’s how I wore my hair the past months:


This FB was done on straight hair, but I just didn't have a pic for the ones I did during summer...







French twist on air dried hair






I did the curl with a carusso roller...






I'm using a banana clip on this pic, fresh twistout pony






Same, few days later











A fresh braidout






2 days old curls from flexirods, again didn't take pics of the fresh one  








:thatsall:  looking forward to relax my hair (and check length) next week...


----------



## Classic (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi HairDrama

You have beautiful hair.  I love that colour.  I haven't "styled" my own hair in a long time, you given me some great ideas.   <<<now all i need is that thickness and length>>


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 30, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I've heard that before about Carol's Daughter's products. I don't think I've met anyone yet who is just blown away...hopefully I'm wrong...anybody? I love to see black hair care companies owned by black people...


 
I was really trying to stick with CD bc it is black owned but my hair is not loving those products.  Now that I am actually taking care of my hair and paying attention I know I need to move on.  I have ordered some Hairveda products so I'm still keeping it in the family.  Once I nail down my new regi I will post it.  CD does work for my skin though.  So she will still make some money off me !

Hairdrama--Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Aug 30, 2008)

Ahh! thanks, you girls are sweet, 

Classic, if you want a style that shows thinkness, try the french twist and the french braid but reversed, it looks like a big cornrow if that make sense, so the braid would lay on top.  I used to wear these 2 when my hair was shorter and it gave the illusion I had a lot more hair than what I really had....., air drying before you do these helps too. 

HHG!


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Aug 30, 2008)

Classic said:


> Hi HairDrama
> 
> You have beautiful hair. *I love that colour*. I haven't "styled" my own hair in a long time, you given me some great ideas. <<<now all i need is that thickness and length>>


 

Oh! I forgot to add, the color is a color shower (burgundy) from RoundBrush.....love these...


----------



## MissNina (Aug 30, 2008)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> Goodluck





Galadriel said:


> Welcome, DaDragonPrincess!
> 
> MissNina, good luck on your progress and reaching APL! (you know we want pics, right? )





fiya'slovechild said:


> That made my night, well, day,lol. Can't wait to see those pics!!!





FindingMe said:


> I'm using the Law of Attraction...I see you at APL...I see you APL...I'm visualizing your picture you're posting at APL...I'm reading your post about how you are APL...I see you at APL...I see you at APL...  Good luck!



I JUST updated my fotki. Did I make APL? You will have to check it out to find out!! Hehe I know I know, I'm horrible 

www.fotki.com/lenaserene

Sorry, due to an ever-increasing amount of LURKERS and/or WEIRDOS, you have to go to my profile About Me to get the PW. 

Thanks for all your support...you guys are great


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 31, 2008)

Beauti515 said:


> Hi ladies I would love to join ur club. I bought my MT it shipped yesterday I'm so anxious. I just have to figure out how to submit pics


 
:welcome3: 



hairdrama:{ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just checking in, it’s been quite some time seen I’ve posted. I have not straighten my hair for 2 month “unintentionally”, I normally rollerset at least once a month and check length but I guess I got you girls “*summer syndrome*” and rocked a lot of braidouts and protective styles.... Here’s how I wore my hair the past months:
> 
> ...


 
Gorgeous pics!!!!!!! your color is so cute. I am definitely ordering those Colorshowers.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 31, 2008)

MissNina said:


> I JUST updated my fotki. Did I make APL? You will have to check it out to find out!! Hehe I know I know, I'm horrible
> 
> www.fotki.com/lenaserene
> 
> ...


Your hair looks great Nina!!!! You definitely look like u're at APL or you're darn near close!


----------



## MissNina (Aug 31, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Your hair looks great Nina!!!! You definitely look like u're at APL or you're darn near close!



Thanks, ma'am!!! That is very encouraging


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 31, 2008)

MissNina, you look APL to me! Go ahead and claim it .
Btw, really nice fotki! I'm too lazy...er...busy to start one .


----------



## MissNina (Aug 31, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> MissNina, you look APL to me! Go ahead and claim it .
> Btw, really nice fotki! I'm too lazy...er...busy to start one .



Awww, thanks girl!!! I think I will claim it. . .even if it is questionable it makes me feel better 

Girl, if I did it with all my LAZY/PROCRASTINATING tendencies, I def think you should!!! It really helps me out a lot. . .even though I only update on relaxer days lol. Besides, it's really fun trying to perfect your hair pic taking skills when you have nothing to do


----------



## llpttp (Aug 31, 2008)

I am in also !!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 31, 2008)

llpttp said:


> I am in also !!


 Welcome llpttp!!!!!


----------



## ParvaniVida (Aug 31, 2008)

Classic said:


> I dont know how you feel about wigs or half wigs but they've helped me alot. I take mine off every night and cowash after my workout. I think its really growing, and its so encouraging to see that growth and health return to my hair.
> My hair would grow with weaves but there would be so much breakage and I hated that I couldnt really get to my hair.


 
I wanted to co-sign on this!  I've found that with my NL hair, there's not much I can do except wear phony buns/ponytails.  I don't do that as much anymore because I wondered if I was doing more damage than good with the buns.  Lately I've been wearing wigs much more.  I co-wash, moisturize, seal and then put on a stocking cap.  After I get home in the evening, I take off my wig to find that my hair is really soft!!  The growth has been good, but I don't know if that's attributable to the protective styling, MT, or some combination thereof.  The other benefit is that I am keeping my hands OUT of my hair!  If I had my way, I would play in my hair all day long!  I figure I'll keep wearing wigs until my next relaxer in early October.  HTH


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Aug 31, 2008)

MissNina said:


> Awww, thanks girl!!! I think I will claim it. . .even if it is questionable it makes me feel better
> 
> Girl, if I did it with all my LAZY/PROCRASTINATING tendencies, I def think you should!!! It really helps me out a lot. . .even though I only update on relaxer days lol. Besides, it's really fun trying to perfect your hair pic taking skills when you have nothing to do


 
Go ahead and claim it......you'll be there by next week..............CONGRATS!!


----------



## MissNina (Aug 31, 2008)

hairdrama:{ said:


> Go ahead and claim it......you'll be there by next week..............CONGRATS!!



lol...okay...I will claim it. You ladies have convinced me 

Thanks for the congrats and encouragement


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 1, 2008)

Okay I got my new avatar up. Relaxed today. I realize I need to trim but I'm scared to do it myself. I can get my mom to do it. That's funny...not scared to self relax but scared to cut. What is that about? I did things very different than in the past bc of what I read on here:

Sectioned my hair (made it easier and somehow faster to apply)
Used applicator brush (used to use hands with no gloves)
Only left it on for 25 minutes (used to leave it on for 45 minutes to an hour)

I did blowdry but when I wash next week I will attempt a rollerset. We will see how that goes.

Oh yeah, don't you love my pink bathroom? My condo building is as old has me so I that's why I have a lovely pink bathroom !


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Sep 2, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> Okay I got my new avatar up. Relaxed today. I realize I need to trim but I'm scared to do it myself. I can get my mom to do it. That's funny...*not scared to self relax but scared to cut*. What is that about? I did things very different than in the past bc of what I read on here:
> 
> Sectioned my hair (made it easier and somehow faster to apply)
> Used applicator brush (used to use hands with no gloves)
> ...


 
This is me.....erplexed I'll be relaxing my hair at the end of this week (no big deal) but I'm getting mentally prepared to trim my hair.....lol


----------



## Galadriel (Sep 3, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Welcome llpttp!!!!!




Co-sign! Welcome


----------



## Galadriel (Sep 3, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> Okay I got my new avatar up. Relaxed today. I realize I need to trim but I'm scared to do it myself. I can get my mom to do it. That's funny...not scared to self relax but scared to cut. What is that about? I did things very different than in the past bc of what I read on here:
> 
> Sectioned my hair (made it easier and somehow faster to apply)
> Used applicator brush (used to use hands with no gloves)
> ...



Sounds like you're really taking charge of your hair . And yes, pink bathrooms rock .


----------



## PreciousPearl (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm a newbie. Is it too late to join?


----------



## TaurusAngel (Sep 3, 2008)

gilmoregirl said:


> I'm a newbie. Is it too late to join?


Nope!!!!! come on in!!!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Sep 3, 2008)

lol, at least u're not to relax and cut!!!!! Your hair looks nice Shay.  Keep it up!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hairdrama--Let us know how that goes.

Thanks Galadriel & Fiya'slovechild! I'm trying.  Now I am working on clearing out space for all these products I will be getting in the mail.  I also need to go to the store too ! I have attached some pictures.  I told you my bathroom is pink...


----------



## anilove (Sep 3, 2008)

hi i'd like to join i'm 18 months post relaxer,ear length and currently in braids,hoping to achieve great results like y'all


----------



## TaurusAngel (Sep 4, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> Hairdrama--Let us know how that goes.
> 
> Thanks Galadriel & Fiya'slovechild! I'm trying. Now I am working on clearing out space for all these products I will be getting in the mail. I also need to go to the store too ! I have attached some pictures. I told you my bathroom is pink...


You sound like me. i always have something arriving in the mail. the mail guy at school knows me by name and knows all the companies i get stuff from nowi love it!


anilove said:


> hi i'd like to join i'm 18 months post relaxer,ear length and currently in braids,hoping to achieve great results like y'all


  glad to have you. Just post your current regi and a starting picture.


----------



## Pheonixx (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey ya'll.
Just checkin in. 
Doing the school thing so I can't be on as much.
Still in the throes of my long-term transition. Though I've been fighting urges to throw a relaxer in it when I'm out of my braids. LOL
I just think of all the detangling and stuff and....I'm just feeling really lazy these days.  Thank God for braids or I would've either relaxed and hacked it off in one of those cute little stacked bobs.  

BUT--still rocking these braids to death.  Been braided up for a month. Getting some pretty good growth.
I may stay braided up until Jan because I know I'm not going to want to do anything with it until then.

HEY NEWBIE FOLK!!!

​


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 5, 2008)

hairdrama:{ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just checking in, it’s been quite some time seen I’ve posted. I have not straighten my hair for 2 month “unintentionally”, I normally rollerset at least once a month and check length but I guess I got you girls “*summer syndrome*” and rocked a lot of braidouts and protective styles.... Here’s how I wore my hair the past months:
> 
> ...


 
Girl, your hair is SOOOO pretty!  So creative!  LOVES IT!



MissNina said:


> I JUST updated my fotki. Did I make APL? You will have to check it out to find out!! Hehe I know I know, I'm horrible
> 
> www.fotki.com/lenaserene
> 
> ...


 
Girl, I got some weirdo dude on mine asking me to contact him.  I deleted the doggone comment.  None of my pics show my face.  That's how I knew he was a weirdo...erplexed

Anywhoo...I'd say on the first pic you are APL!  COngrats!!!




TaurusAngel said:


> Welcome llpttp!!!!!


 
YEP!!!  ^^^What she said!^^^



anilove said:


> hi i'd like to join i'm 18 months post relaxer,ear length and currently in braids,hoping to achieve great results like y'all


 
  Whew, I can't wait until I'm 18 months post....you're my new she-ro


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi, all! I just updated my FOTKI with some September pics. Anywhoo...here is my update pic for September...

I washed and roller set, then flat ironed roots.  It came out real good, like I had a fresh relaxer


----------



## Honey.Love (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey girls, checking in! Welcome llpttp, TaurusAngel, and Anilove! Just like Phoenixx, i'm back to school. I wish I had heard of LHCF at the beginning of the summer, it would have done wonders to my hair. BTW FindingMe, your hair looks so beautiful! I'm cowashing every day and doing the wash & go thing. It's working out ok. My hair feels really soft and looks healthy but I just had a relaxer two weeks ago and I can't find a good product that will release my curls really nicely when I do the wash & go. I also just ordered OCT! I had to, after reading posts from girls who had the most amazing results in such a short time! I gotta get out of NL asap. Have a good day!


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 5, 2008)

Armelle English said:


> Hey girls, checking in! Welcome llpttp, TaurusAngel, and Anilove! Just like Phoenixx, i'm back to school. I wish I had heard of LHCF at the beginning of the summer, it would have done wonders to my hair. *BTW FindingMe, your hair looks so beautiful*! I'm cowashing every day and doing the wash & go thing. It's working out ok. My hair feels really soft and looks healthy but I just had a relaxer two weeks ago and I can't find a good product that will release my curls really nicely when I do the wash & go. I also just ordered OCT! I had to, after reading posts from girls who had the most amazing results in such a short time! I gotta get out of NL asap. Have a good day!


 
Thanks, Armelle!  Let us kno- the results after you've been using the OCT for a minute...


Girl, have you tried the Mixed Chicks Deep Conditioner (my siggy).  I swear this stuff gives me coils where there was only frizz before...It does have cones, but I LOVE it!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Sep 5, 2008)

Armelle English said:


> Hey girls, checking in! Welcome llpttp, TaurusAngel, and Anilove! Just like Phoenixx, i'm back to school. I wish I had heard of LHCF at the beginning of the summer, it would have done wonders to my hair. BTW FindingMe, your hair looks so beautiful! I'm cowashing every day and doing the wash & go thing. It's working out ok. My hair feels really soft and looks healthy but I just had a relaxer two weeks ago and I can't find a good product that will release my curls really nicely when I do the wash & go. I also just ordered OCT! I had to, after reading posts from girls who had the most amazing results in such a short time! I gotta get out of NL asap. Have a good day!


lol, Armelle, this is Fiya'slovechild. I guess i need to let ya'll know i changed my username!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IamMoreThanAConqurer (Sep 5, 2008)

Is it to late for me to Join? because if not i AM in! I desire it so


----------



## TaurusAngel (Sep 6, 2008)

No, its not too late!!!!


----------



## slim_thick (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey ladies, just checking in!! I finally relaxed my hair yesterday after 12 weeks. I started using OCT around 7/20-8/30 2/3 times a week to the scalp only. I could have used it more but, I really wasn't into rinsing my hair everyday. I got a Mizani Butter Blend touch up, with a Moroccan Oil treatment for a DC. My stylist trimmed about 1 inch, because of split ends. My hair still gained some good length, so I'm happy.


----------



## gdivant (Sep 6, 2008)

Hello!  Count me in as well.  I just joined a few weeks ago & hadn't lurked previously.  I don't have a regime but i've purchased a few products based on what I've read - MT being one of them.  I just started a hair journal.  So once i get it together I'll post.  Thanks to the OP for starting this thread.  

Slim thick you hair looks *great!*  Its so long & shiny.  I am about 6 weeks post relaxer & looking for a new stylist.  The lady I like the most has rec. Mizani BB - I plan to try when I'm 8-10 weeks post.  I have never stretched *at all* - so I'm in new territory at 6 weeks post.


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Sep 6, 2008)

gdivant said:


> Hello! Count me in as well. I just joined a few weeks ago & hadn't lurked previously. I don't have a regime but i've purchased a few products based on what I've read - MT being one of them. I just started a hair journal. So once i get it together I'll post. Thanks to the OP for starting this thread.
> 
> Slim thick you hair looks *great!* Its so long & shiny. I am about 6 weeks post relaxer & looking for a new stylist. The lady I like the most has rec. Mizani BB - I plan to try when I'm 8-10 weeks post. I have never stretched *at all* - so I'm in new territory at 6 weeks post.


 

 aboard!!!!!!!


----------



## gdivant (Sep 6, 2008)

Hairdrama - thanks for the welcome!   I was just viewing your hair pics a few pages back.  Your hair is *beautiful*!  Great styling ideas.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 6, 2008)

Slim Thick--You hair has definately gained some length.  It looks beautiful.  Just like gdivant I plan to use Mizani the next time I relax.  I will use Mizani for Senstive Scalps.  

Gdivant--Welcome! This will be my first time stretching also.  I'm going to 10 weeks.  I think I will be fine.  New growth has never really bothered me.


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 6, 2008)

slim_thick said:


> Hey ladies, just checking in!! I finally relaxed my hair yesterday after 12 weeks. I started using OCT around 7/20-8/30 2/3 times a week to the scalp only. I could have used it more but, I really wasn't into rinsing my hair everyday. I got a Mizani Butter Blend touch up, with a Moroccan Oil treatment for a DC. My stylist trimmed about 1 inch, because of split ends. My hair still gained some good length, so I'm happy.


 
Girl, your hair is so thick and lovely!!!   *JUST BEAUTIFUL!!!*  Great job!!!  You have definitely gained some length and *your ends are to die for*!!!!  I wish my ends looked like that...  



gdivant said:


> Hello! Count me in as well. I just joined a few weeks ago & hadn't lurked previously. I don't have a regime but i've purchased a few products based on what I've read - MT being one of them. I just started a hair journal. So once i get it together I'll post. Thanks to the OP for starting this thread.
> 
> Slim thick you hair looks *great!* Its so long & shiny. I am about 6 weeks post relaxer & looking for a new stylist. The lady I like the most has rec. Mizani BB - I plan to try when I'm 8-10 weeks post. I have never stretched *at all* - so I'm in new territory at 6 weeks post.


 
Welcome!!!  My advice would be to start out slow with the stretching, amybe adding only 1-2 weeks at a time between relaxers until you reach your goal...I would go ahead and relax at 8 weeks, then next time try strectching for 9-10...  It took me a minute to figure out how to manage my hair bewteen stretches as I was one of those that relaxed religiously every 6 weeks before I joined the board...I think I got up to between 10-12 weeks btw relaxers before I made the deicision to transition.  It was hard for me at first...*Welcome again*!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Sep 6, 2008)

slim_thick said:


> Hey ladies, just checking in!! I finally relaxed my hair yesterday after 12 weeks. I started using OCT around 7/20-8/30 2/3 times a week to the scalp only. I could have used it more but, I really wasn't into rinsing my hair everyday. I got a Mizani Butter Blend touch up, with a Moroccan Oil treatment for a DC. My stylist trimmed about 1 inch, because of split ends. My hair still gained some good length, so I'm happy.


 Your hair looks great Slim!!!!!! I definitely wanna try out this OCT. So many ladies have been gaining wonderfully from it. 



gdivant said:


> Hello! Count me in as well. I just joined a few weeks ago & hadn't lurked previously. I don't have a regime but i've purchased a few products based on what I've read - MT being one of them. I just started a hair journal. So once i get it together I'll post. Thanks to the OP for starting this thread.
> 
> Slim thick you hair looks *great!* Its so long & shiny. I am about 6 weeks post relaxer & looking for a new stylist. The lady I like the most has rec. Mizani BB - I plan to try when I'm 8-10 weeks post. I have never stretched *at all* - so I'm in new territory at 6 weeks post.


----------



## gdivant (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks ladies for all the welcome!  

FindingMe - Good idea.  I have my 4 mile just 2 days after I reach 8 weeks post.  I'll definitely play it by ear.  Matter of fact...I think I'll book my appt. and push it back 2 weeks if I can.


----------



## Honey.Love (Sep 6, 2008)

Oops, sorry TaurusAngel (Fiya'slovechild) lol! Welcome Gdivant:welcome3:! 
SlimThick your hair looks amazing. I hope my results using Ovation are half as wonderful as yours! FindingMe, where can I find the Mixed Chicks conditioner? Good night girls!


----------



## JessCNU (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello Ladies! I'm a Newbie with a short hair cut that is relaxed. I have been taking really good care of my hair. I wash about once a week, sometimes every 5 days depending on how much product is in my hair. I make sure my ends are trimmed also. The only thing I am working on is the HEAT! because I have a short hairstyle that I am growing out, I still use my flat iron. I only flat Iron after my wash and Condition. I make sure to protect my hair before I do also. I was thinking about purchasing a wig so I could give my hair a long term heat break. Oh yeah... I'm on the MT band wagon and hopefully It will work for me. Well, I just wanted to say hello and let everybody know I'm happy to be here!


----------



## Honey.Love (Sep 7, 2008)

JessCNU! We're happy to have you here, too! Hope MT works out for you!


----------



## slim_thick (Sep 8, 2008)

gdivant said:


> Hello! Count me in as well. I just joined a few weeks ago & hadn't lurked previously. I don't have a regime but i've purchased a few products based on what I've read - MT being one of them. I just started a hair journal. So once i get it together I'll post. Thanks to the OP for starting this thread.
> 
> Slim thick you hair looks *great!* Its so long & shiny. I am about 6 weeks post relaxer & looking for a new stylist. The lady I like the most has rec. Mizani BB - I plan to try when I'm 8-10 weeks post. I have never stretched *at all* - so I'm in new territory at 6 weeks post.


 


Shay72 said:


> Slim Thick--You hair has definately gained some length. It looks beautiful. Just like gdivant I plan to use Mizani the next time I relax. I will use Mizani for Senstive Scalps.
> 
> Gdivant--Welcome! This will be my first time stretching also. I'm going to 10 weeks. I think I will be fine. New growth has never really bothered me.


 


hairdrama:{ said:


> aboard!!!!!!!


 
Aww..  Thanks guys. I think Mizani is the perfect relaxer for stretching. My hair was so thick from 12 weeks post, I'm still amazed on out straight my hair came out.


----------



## slim_thick (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey Ladies, it's me again. After going through a few pages of this thread, I would like to say something about Ovation Cell Therapy.  If I can give any advice to you guys, especially my sista's who are relaxed.  I would tell you that OCT is a very STRONG protein treatment, that should never be left on the scalp for more than overnight, or you will see an enormous amount of shedding and breakage. Everyone hair texture is different. A lot of the sista's with natural hair have had great results with applying this product to there hair everyday without washing it out. When I first starting using the product, I applied it to my scalp only, every night and washed my hair every three days. MT & OCT are made by the same company, but OCT is stronger than MT, with protein; per speaking with Ovation customer service.  

This product is great and will give you the results your looking for, however I just want all my newbie ladies who plain on using it to be aware that you have to rinse this product out, the next morning or after a few hours.  

HHG--


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 8, 2008)

Armelle English said:


> Oops, sorry TaurusAngel (Fiya'slovechild) lol! Welcome Gdivant:welcome3:!
> SlimThick your hair looks amazing. I hope my results using Ovation are half as wonderful as yours! FindingMe, where can I find the Mixed Chicks conditioner? Good night girls!


 
http://www.mixedchicks.net/deepconditioner.html  I get mine at Curlmart.com



JessCNU said:


> Hello Ladies! I'm a Newbie with a short hair cut that is relaxed. I have been taking really good care of my hair. I wash about once a week, sometimes every 5 days depending on how much product is in my hair. I make sure my ends are trimmed also. The only thing I am working on is the HEAT! because I have a short hairstyle that I am growing out, I still use my flat iron. I only flat Iron after my wash and Condition. I make sure to protect my hair before I do also. I was thinking about purchasing a wig so I could give my hair a long term heat break. Oh yeah... I'm on the MT band wagon and hopefully It will work for me. Well, I just wanted to say hello and let everybody know I'm happy to be here!


 
Welcome!!!


----------



## SailorSuccess (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey ladies, I'm still in the hair growing game. I fell off because I was transfering from Japan to Maryland and had no internet. I also got married and took a little vacation to Jamaica, but I'm back in it now. I have started back with my regi and have joined the Deep Conditioning and Rollersetting Challenges, so hopefully I'll start seeing results soon. One thing I have noticed is that my ends are really dry and starting to tangle so I think it's time for a dusting and some TLC with oil and conditioner. Any other suggestions for ends?

HAPPY GROWING


----------



## MissNina (Sep 9, 2008)

SailorSuccess said:


> Hey ladies, I'm still in the hair growing game. I fell off because I was transfering from Japan to Maryland and had no internet. I also got married and took a little vacation to Jamaica, but I'm back in it now. I have started back with my regi and have joined the Deep Conditioning and Rollersetting Challenges, so hopefully I'll start seeing results soon. One thing I have noticed is that my ends are really dry and starting to tangle so I think it's time for a dusting and some TLC with oil and conditioner. Any other suggestions for ends?
> 
> HAPPY GROWING



Yeah, I would dust/trim and make sure to moisturize my ends specifically. You have to pay attention to them b/c it's the oldest part of your hair. Moisturize them daily and keep them protected from the elements. I also put castor oil on mine.


----------



## Belle Creole (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey all, I'm brand spankin' new! need a home and some help! I'd like to join!


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 9, 2008)

SailorSuccess said:


> Hey ladies, I'm still in the hair growing game. I fell off because I was transfering from Japan to Maryland and had no internet. I also got married and took a little vacation to Jamaica, but I'm back in it now. I have started back with my regi and have joined the Deep Conditioning and Rollersetting Challenges, so hopefully I'll start seeing results soon. One thing I have noticed is that my ends are really dry and starting to tangle so I think it's time for a dusting and some TLC with oil and conditioner. Any other suggestions for ends?
> 
> HAPPY GROWING


 
Hey, lady!  CONGRATS on the wedding!!!  I think you definitely need to dust and regular DCs shud help as well...An actual trim might be in order depending on how dry your ends are.  I just had to trim over an inch due to the same thing...


----------



## PreciousPearl (Sep 10, 2008)

TaurusAngel said:


> Nope!!!!! come on in!!!!


Thanks! I will need to take a starting picture. Here is my regimen:

Prepoo - with olive oil and Herbal Essences, Suave or VO5
Co-Wash - 1x a week 
Shampoo - 1x week NTM or CON
DC - 2x a week with ORG olive oil replenishing and / or ORG hair mayo 
Leave in - MTN leave in and ORG kids shea butter.
Moisture twice a day - Wave Nouveau and mango butter on the ends and hairline.
Mist throughout the day as needed - aloe vera juice, rosewater or distilled water, and oils mixture. (I live in a very dry climate)
Clarifying - 1x a month with Nexxus aloe rid
Relaxer - every 12 weeks. Next relaxer will be in November.

I rollerset or air dry/flat iron once a week. 

Hair Type: 4a/b 
Current Length: Layered, longest lengths are SL
Goal Length: Short term, APL . Long term, MBL


----------



## l_choice2001 (Sep 10, 2008)

found my staples so far for at home care

Motions shampoo
motions lavashing conditioner
Motions leave in conditioner
Minzani Wrap Foam
Alterenate Blow Dry Low Heat Setting/High
Sedu Flat Iron

Salon Visits Every Two Weeks(roller sets only) Relaxer Every 8 Weeks
those are my staples!!!

P.S i am going to start using Apoghee Products pretty soon but for now until they run out  i am a motions girl


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 11, 2008)

Belle Creole said:


> Hey all, I'm brand spankin' new! need a home and some help! I'd like to join!


 
Welcome!  Come on in here girl and start talkin/askin...


----------



## TaurusAngel (Sep 11, 2008)

SailorSuccess said:


> Hey ladies, I'm still in the hair growing game. I fell off because I was transfering from Japan to Maryland and had no internet. I also got married and took a little vacation to Jamaica, but I'm back in it now. I have started back with my regi and have joined the Deep Conditioning and Rollersetting Challenges, so hopefully I'll start seeing results soon. One thing I have noticed is that my ends are really dry and starting to tangle so I think it's time for a dusting and some TLC with oil and conditioner. Any other suggestions for ends?


Congrats on the wedding!!!!!! Blessings to you. As for the ends, keep them moisturized. All the time. and seal them. And instead of trimming, try and do a search and destroy, cutting out only the split and raggedy ends. 
HAPPY GROWING



Belle Creole said:


> Hey all, I'm brand spankin' new! need a home and some help! I'd like to join!


 



l_choice2001 said:


> found my staples so far for at home care
> 
> Motions shampoo
> motions lavashing conditioner
> ...


 
How do u like your Sedu? i've been deciding between it or a CHI. also, i use some of Aphogee's products and i like them a lot. i currently use the 2 min reconstructor and the 2 step protein and they work great.


----------



## l_choice2001 (Sep 11, 2008)

i love my sedu!!! im so afraid to try that protien 2 steap it looks so scary lol


----------



## Belle Creole (Sep 16, 2008)

I love this board, everyone is so willing to help! I"m currently doing the MN and herbal tea rinses my hair came out sooo soft. I've only been doing MN for a week and a half and currently my hair is at my collar bone 3 more weeks to see the difference, I've taking pics. I also have a major balding spot in the front, looking for recovery with that. All in all, my awareness and knowledge have grown by leaps and bounds... knowledge is power. I'm reminded of Solomon's admonishment ".... in all your getting, get understanding..." Well, we will see what this "understanding" will do for me--a whole lot I'm believing!!!!

HHG


----------



## gdivant (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi ladies - I'm checking in as well.  Welcome to all who recently joined!  

Here's the scoop in my 1st relaxer stretch - 
I'm in my 7th week and its going really well!  I have been doing braid outs (pinned up cause my hair is short) & buns - since I exercise a lot.

I made my re-touch hair appt. for Oct. 2nd!  I will be officially 9 weeks post.  I actually wanted a little sooner but couldn't get an appt.  I have a conference to attend next week so I might dust off my half wigs.  Or would that be too much for my sensitive edges so close to a re-touch???

Thanks so much for your encouragement.  I'm finding my hair to be more manageable than I thought - only wish I'd found this board years ago.


----------



## l_choice2001 (Sep 16, 2008)

gdivant said:


> Hi ladies - I'm checking in as well. Welcome to all who recently joined!
> 
> Here's the scoop in my 1st relaxer stretch -
> I'm in my 7th week and its going really well! I have been doing braid outs (pinned up cause my hair is short) & buns - since I exercise a lot.
> ...


 
i would stick with the bun and braid outs , i think wearing a half wig the combs might irritate the scalp before a relaxer


----------



## sheree (Sep 16, 2008)

hi ladies, i'm a newbie transitioning can i join in??


----------



## beautifully made (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi, I'm a newbie and was wondering if I could join too? I just started cowashing this week and I'm loving it. My hair is falling out less and less. I have learned so much, but it's good to feel like I'm not in this alone. Thanks for posting this challenge. Is there some kind of group we can join?


----------



## TaurusAngel (Sep 18, 2008)

sheree said:


> hi ladies, i'm a newbie transitioning can i join in??


 
You sure can. Just post your regi and starting pic. :welcome3:


beautifully made said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie and was wondering if I could join too? I just started cowashing this week and I'm loving it. My hair is falling out less and less. I have learned so much, but it's good to feel like I'm not in this alone. Thanks for posting this challenge. Is there some kind of group we can join?


 
:welcome3:


l_choice2001 said:


> i love my sedu!!! im so afraid to try that protien 2 steap it looks so scary lol


 
lol, i mainly use the 2 min recon mostly. you only use the 2 step protein every 6 weeks. Very sparingly. That stuff is powerful,lol.


----------



## MissNina (Sep 18, 2008)

l_choice2001 said:


> i would stick with the bun and braid outs , i think wearing a half wig the combs might irritate the scalp before a relaxer



Half wigs don't bother my scalp before I relax. But maybe if you're really, really tenderheaded? lol

ETA: The trick to half wigs is this: Leave more than enough hair out in the front. Put the combs in the front lightly...keep them really loose. Make sure the ones in the back are a little bit tighter and well above your nape. Then take two or three bobby pins and place them on the sides of the wig to hold it together. That way it isn't causing stress directly on your edges, won't put pressure on your hair/scalp and the bobby pins will keep them in place in wind, storm or whatever.

I put my half wigs on over my bun (I'm bunning to BSL) by placing the combs loosely in the front, loosely in the back right under my bun and then adding a headband or scarf around the front. HTH!


----------



## Galadriel (Sep 20, 2008)

Just wanted to say hi to all the newbies! WELCOME


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi all! Welcome


----------



## Finally Free (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi Ladies, I'm a newbie, can I join? 
I bc'd on Sept 7, 2008, after relaxing
for 39 years. I am loving my natural
hair and it is growing beautifully.


----------



## Galadriel (Sep 20, 2008)

Welcome, Finally! Congrats on your BC.


----------



## Honey.Love (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi ladies, checking in after what feels like years. School sucks! Welcome to all the newbies. How is everybody doing? I've started to use the OCT for a wk now and my hair feels so great and smells so good everyday. I haven't experienced extreme shedding yet but I'm not looking forward to that. I hope it's gonna help me retain some length. I use it 3x/wk, cowash w/ VO5 3x/wk and DC 2x/wk. We'll see where this leads me.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Sep 23, 2008)

Armelle English said:


> Hi ladies, checking in after what feels like years. School sucks! Welcome to all the newbies. How is everybody doing? I've started to use the OCT for a wk now and my hair feels so great and smells so good everyday. I haven't experienced extreme shedding yet but I'm not looking forward to that. I hope it's gonna help me retain some length. I use it 3x/wk, cowash w/ VO5 3x/wk and DC 2x/wk. We'll see where this leads me.


lol, i agree. School does suck. I hardly have time for here anymore.  Just want to welcome all the new ladies who have joined. :welcome3:


----------



## pr3tty (Sep 23, 2008)

*I figured I would come by and give everyone an update on my hair...*

*Things have gone sooo wrong Im thinking of giving up *

*So like I told you guys before my mom suggested I get a full sew in weave bc of my working hours and going to school. Im usually out the door at 7:45am and home around 11pm.*

*I figured why not it helps in the mornings I cant just unwrap and go and it would be to protect my hair.*

*The last time I relaxed was may 24th and my new growth is out of this world I have so much. I had reached my firt goal of APL and was so happy.*

*On Friday night I decided to take the weave out after 4 weeks and wash treat and and get it re applied. *

*When I took the weave out I was amazed the growth was crazy and my DH and I couldnt believe the difference.*

*I went to wash my hair and I guess I didnt comb my hair enough before washing it and the entired things got so tangled it was impossible to undo it.*

*I tried everything to get the tangle out and it didnt work. The complete left side of my hair felt like I had dreads.*

*I spent 5 hours trying to save my hair (well the relaxed part of my hair) it didnt work. I had to tear my hair apart and I do mean tear. The hair broke off with the knots and now the left side of my hair is see thru and back to SL while the right side is fine and APL.*

*I did treat it and re apply the sew in. I really dont know what to do i am sooo mad at myself I actually cried my eyes out. *

*I dont undestand how could I be so careless. Now Im thinking should I cut everything off and start over? or if I just do major protein treatments and wear wigs so I can treat my hair weekly would that be better? Should I relax since its been 3 months? Did I wait too long to relax? All these things are driving me crazy and makes me just wanna give up this whole hair thing. Im so depress, so confuse *


----------



## NappturalWomyn (Sep 24, 2008)

I didn't post in here yet. I am new. I joined this month. I am at chin length in the front, and collarbone length in the back. I am 4a natural, and I am wearing two stranded twists made with Infusium 23 and shea butter (UNREFINED). I made up a challenge for myself to wear it for one year. 365 days. 5 days max twistout. There is a thread on the forum now, for any one who wants to join me...

I decided to K.I.S.S. my hair care regimen, and I am only on a few vitamins. I strayed away from any hair vitamins. I saw most of the features of the month were either not on vitamins or not on hair vitamins per se. If they can get that health and length without vitamins, I think I can too. 

I had hair down my back as a kid and the only thing I took was Flinstone vitamins and cod liver oil. I know with the right maintenance I can get my hair back. My goal is APL unstretched. I don't want to be greedy. Anything below APL may be too much for me to handle...

...peace


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Its been a minute.  I think I need to start subscribing to some threads bc without the search feature fully working it takes forever to find threads.  Anyways...I'm slowing starting to use up my Carol's Daughter products and I have all of the replacements waiting in the wings.  Here's my regi/plan:

Pre poo overnight:  HairVeda's Vatika Frosting
Shampoo 1x/wk:  CD Rosemary Mint Poo switching to CON (Green)
Co-Wash 1x/wk:  HV Moist 24/7 Condish
Chelate 1x/month: Mizani's Phormula 7 Chelating & Neutralizing Poo
Protein Tx 1x/month:  HV Moist Pro Condish, EVOO, egg (done this bf with regular condish but not with Protein condish--too much?)
DC 2x/wk with heat:  CD Khoret Amen Hair Smoothie then move on to Pantene's R & N Breakage Defense Deep Condtioning Mask and finally switching to HV Sitranillah Mask
Apple Cider Vinegar Rinse
Leave In:  Just switched to Giovanni Direct yesterday
Moisturizer:  CD Hair Milk switching to HV Whipped Creme
Sealant:  HV Avosoya Oil
Baggying ends 2x wk with HV Whipped Creme
Heat Protectant:  Fantasia IC thinking of switching to Hydrathermal Naturals heat protectant
Airdry then flatiron  
I'm contemplating stretching to 12 weeks instead of just 10.  

Pr3tty--I would do everything to try and save my hair bf cutting it but I'm new so....


----------



## Galadriel (Sep 28, 2008)

PR3TTY!!! I'm so sorry to hear about your setback! 

My advice would be to let a trusted stylist/weaveologist take care of taking the sew-in out. I won't say to stop getting sew-ins because these are what helped me when I was at neck length and couldn't do anything with my hair. Another option (since you're SL) is to bun and/or phony pony for a couple of months. Drink lots of water, take vitamins, and maybe even throw some BT into there. Your hair will bounce back!


----------



## Honey.Love (Sep 28, 2008)

Pr3tty, I'm really sorry about your setback but ITA with Galadriel. You should definitely let a professional take care of your hair, at least until it gets healthier. I'm sure you'll get your length back in no time.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Sep 28, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> *I figured I would come by and give everyone an update on my hair...*
> 
> *Things have gone sooo wrong Im thinking of giving up *
> 
> ...


 
I definitely wouldn't just do a major cut, maybe a gradual one. Just keep babying your hair and taking care of it and you will be fine. As far as relaxing, i don't see why you shouldn't. a lot of women have expressed having extra breakage when stretching. Some things just aren't for everyone unfortunately.  I am so sorry about this Pretty. It will be okay. Nothing worth having is easy to obtain, some obstacles are bound to occur. 




NappturalWomyn said:


> I didn't post in here yet. I am new. I joined this month. I am at chin length in the front, and collarbone length in the back. I am 4a natural, and I am wearing two stranded twists made with Infusium 23 and shea butter (UNREFINED). I made up a challenge for myself to wear it for one year. 365 days. 5 days max twistout. There is a thread on the forum now, for any one who wants to join me...
> 
> I decided to K.I.S.S. my hair care regimen, and I am only on a few vitamins. I strayed away from any hair vitamins. I saw most of the features of the month were either not on vitamins or not on hair vitamins per se. If they can get that health and length without vitamins, I think I can too.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome NappturalWomyn. I recently started taking vits and they have really helped me. I only take B complex, but i can definitely tell that it has improved my growth. I wish i could afford the luxury of not having to take them, but i'm not that fortunate. 



Shay72 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Its been a minute. I think I need to start subscribing to some threads bc without the search feature fully working it takes forever to find threads. Anyways...I'm slowing starting to use up my Carol's Daughter products and I have all of the replacements waiting in the wings. Here's my regi/plan:
> 
> Pre poo overnight: HairVeda's Vatika Frosting
> ...


 

Hi Shay!!!!!! I have been itching to try out HairVeda's products. How do you like them?


----------



## TwoKaylas (Sep 28, 2008)

Just saw this thread. I think it's great for newbies like me. My hair has experienced some trauma this year and I was thinking about cutting it to SL, but since joining LHCF, I'm going to work with my hair to restore it's health. My regimen isn't solid yet bc I'm experimenting with different products. (I need to attend a couple of PJ Anonymous sessions ) So far, I'm enjoying the journey.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Hi Shay!!!!!! I have been itching to try out HairVeda's products. How do you like them?*

Many of my HairVeda products are lying in wait to be used once I use up other products. But I can at least report on a few of them:

Moist 24/7 Condish--I use this for co-washing. I just realized I have new growth today. The demarcation line is not really obvious and I've had no tangling issues. I'm 4 wks post.

Whipped Cream--I've used this 3 times for baggying and I could notice a difference after the first time.

Vatika Frosting--I use it as a pre poo and for hot oil txs. Its a solid oil but melts bw your fingers. It smells just like vanilla frosting.

Avosoya Oil--I use to seal. Its lightweight which I like but may switch to vatika frosting as my sealant once I use all of this. 

What I said wasn't much help with the oils but maybe if you have specific questions? Everything smells so good !!! I like the owner, BJ, she is a member here. The prices are fantastic and she is very good to her customers. I sound like a commercial don't I?


----------



## TaurusAngel (Sep 29, 2008)

TwoKaylas said:


> Just saw this thread. I think it's great for newbies like me. My hair has experienced some trauma this year and I was thinking about cutting it to SL, but since joining LHCF, I'm going to work with my hair to restore it's health. My regimen isn't solid yet bc I'm experimenting with different products. (I need to attend a couple of PJ Anonymous sessions ) So far, I'm enjoying the journey.


 




Shay72 said:


> *Hi Shay!!!!!! I have been itching to try out HairVeda's products. How do you like them?*
> 
> Many of my HairVeda products are lying in wait to be used once I use up other products. But I can at least report on a few of them:
> 
> ...


 
 You do, but i truly appreciate it Shay. I am looking for something to tame my newgrowth since i'm thinking of transitioning so the Moist Condish 24/7 sounds really good. i'm going to check out the site more to see what i want to order.


----------



## sonia1965 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I'm a relative newbie, and I'm addicted to reading all the hair advice given on the forum, and log in at least once a day. 

I have ear/neck length, fine 4a natural hair, and used to have it in twist extensions for about 3 years, on and off. I ovioulsly wasn't caring for it, or the extensions simply did not agree with me, bacause after all that time my hair hardly grew. 

I don't have the extensions now, and there are limitations on what styles I could wear. For the last 3 months I have been pulling my hair back with a phony pony. As you've probably guessed my hair is breaking at the edges. And as a addict to the forum, I am a pj, and always trying out different regimes and products. Yesterday I flat ironed my hair, and it came out frizzy at the ends and generally horrible!! I was tempted to cut it off to about 2inches and go back to braiding, but i have no edges.

I also felt like giving up . But I've gone out today a bought 2 wigs, so that i can truly rest my hair from styling and concentrate on looking after it. my K.I.S.S. regime will be to co-wash every day, OCT/MT at least 4 times a week, and DC 3 times a week.

I won't give up on the sucker yet!!! Keep it up ladies!!!


----------



## simplyme1985 (Sep 29, 2008)

so I want to cry....i got my first relaxer after being natural and the woman burned my scalp underprocessed parts of my hair and didn't deep condition afterwards! I dont know what to do..... any advice

Here is a pic of my hair and the haircut she gave menono:


----------



## pr3tty (Sep 29, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> PR3TTY!!! I'm so sorry to hear about your setback!
> 
> My advice would be to let a trusted stylist/weaveologist take care of taking the sew-in out. I won't say to stop getting sew-ins because these are what helped me when I was at neck length and couldn't do anything with my hair. Another option (since you're SL) is to bun and/or phony pony for a couple of months. Drink lots of water, take vitamins, and maybe even throw some BT into there. Your hair will bounce back!


 
Thanks I have my hair in a full sew in again. I usually let my mom take it out and wash it for me but i did it myself this time and then this happens. Im thinking I should stop with the sew in after this so I can maybe wear a wig and be able to do protein treatments. I just dont know what to do but I do wanna relax just to see how much damage I really did do.


----------



## pr3tty (Sep 29, 2008)

TaurusAngel said:


> I definitely wouldn't just do a major cut, maybe a gradual one. Just keep babying your hair and taking care of it and you will be fine. As far as relaxing, i don't see why you shouldn't. a lot of women have expressed having extra breakage when stretching. Some things just aren't for everyone unfortunately.  I am so sorry about this Pretty. It will be okay. Nothing worth having is easy to obtain, some obstacles are bound to occur.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Im thinking thats exactly what I need to do I might do a few protein treatments b4 I relax just to get a little strength bc Im pretty sure my ends are very weak right now.


----------



## nappystorm (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey I'm a newie and long time lurker.

My hair is ranges from 3A to 3C (non manipulated). It's natural, my last relaxer was Sept 10, 2004 and my BC was Feb 2005. It's APL. HHG!!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Sep 29, 2008)

simplyme1985 said:


> so I want to cry....i got my first relaxer after being natural and the woman burned my scalp underprocessed parts of my hair and didn't deep condition afterwards! I dont know what to do..... any advice
> 
> Here is a pic of my hair and the haircut she gave menono: View attachment 18449


 
 I am so sorry about what happened, but it will get better. What i would do is rewash my hair, give it a good protein treatment, follow it by a deep condition and you should be okay. I would also look into doing a corrective in the next week or so, and by another woman!!!!! This woman obviously doesn't know what she is doing. I hope that helps. 



sonia1965 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm a relative newbie, and I'm addicted to reading all the hair advice given on the forum, and log in at least once a day.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Sonja!!!!! The things you bought seem to be really good and will give you good results. Trust me, a lot of women, including myself were blind to healthy hair habits before here, but now that you are, soak up all that knowledge!!!!!!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Sep 29, 2008)

nappystorm said:


> Hey I'm a newie and long time lurker.
> 
> My hair is ranges from 3A to 3C (non manipulated). It's natural, my last relaxer was Sept 10, 2004 and my BC was Feb 2005. It's APL. HHG!!!


----------



## Silkydreamgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

I am new as of last week, but I am so excited about this site.  I finally found a support system.  I get emotional just thinking about the damage that my once beautiful hair has suffered.  I am ready to redeem my self esteem and my hair.  I am happy that I have some help to start over.  I actually began a regimen last week, but maybe by Feb, I will feel comfortable taking pictures of my hair in before and after pictures.  Count me in Ladies.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Oct 1, 2008)

Silkydreamgirl said:


> I am new as of last week, but I am so excited about this site. I finally found a support system. I get emotional just thinking about the damage that my once beautiful hair has suffered. I am ready to redeem my self esteem and my hair. I am happy that I have some help to start over. I actually began a regimen last week, but maybe by Feb, I will feel comfortable taking pictures of my hair in before and after pictures. Count me in Ladies.


 
 Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## titan (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm ready, I will post  photos of my progess.

Hair Type: 3c
bc
Goal, shoulder length by  Dec 2009

Current Products: Nexxus, Wen


----------



## MissNina (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome newbies


----------



## beauti4dlo (Oct 3, 2008)

Im in.. I'm not so much a newby, but I also end up putting weaves in my hair because i don't know what to do with it ... Hoping to find alot of advice and what not from this site, as well as on fotki.com



http://members.fotki.com/beauti4dlo/


----------



## blackbeauty10 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well I havent posted in a MINUTE....but I missed you guys!!! I have started back working full time..and school started back. but here is a pic of my progress.....its finally GROWINg!!!! and my spot is growing too, its almost covered!


----------



## 1CocoaTexan (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey everyone, I finally signed up for LHCF.  I'd love to join in this journey towards better hair care & length.  I do have some questions, believe me they will flow pretty soon, have a great evening!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Oct 4, 2008)

beauti4dlo said:


> Im in.. I'm not so much a newby, but I also end up putting weaves in my hair because i don't know what to do with it ... Hoping to find alot of advice and what not from this site, as well as on fotki.com
> 
> 
> 
> http://members.fotki.com/beauti4dlo/


 
:welcome3: 


blackbeauty10 said:


> Well I havent posted in a MINUTE....but I missed you guys!!! I have started back working full time..and school started back. but here is a pic of my progress.....its finally GROWINg!!!! and my spot is growing too, its almost covered!


 
Your hair has grown BB!!!!! It looks really nice and it compliments your face. 



1CocoaTexan said:


> Hey everyone, I finally signed up for LHCF. I'd love to join in this journey towards better hair care & length. I do have some questions, believe me they will flow pretty soon, have a great evening!


 
:welcome3:


----------



## DarkHair (Oct 5, 2008)

Add me to the list!!! I think I'll start this weekend, as I'm 7 wks post and am getting my first stretched relaxer Friday morning.

My goal is bsl by June 09
Weekly Regimen:
Aphogee shampoo/ 2-min reconstructor/ balance moisturizer
Organics olive oil dc
QP H-two leave in conditioner
Ceramic Silk heat protectant serum
rollerset or flatiron (weekly alternating)
coconut oil on ends

Growth aids:
Bee Mine
MN
frequent scalp massages


----------



## TaurusAngel (Oct 6, 2008)

hsmith said:


> Add me to the list!!! I think I'll start this weekend, as I'm 7 wks post and am getting my first stretched relaxer Friday morning.
> 
> My goal is bsl by June 09
> Weekly Regimen:
> ...


:welcome3: you have a nice regi put together. I love MN!!!! Thats the best stuff ever


----------



## DarkHair (Oct 6, 2008)

TaurusAngel said:


> :welcome3: you have a nice regi put together. I love MN!!!! Thats the best stuff ever


 
Thank you. I use Bee Mine on hubby's face and he feels the tingle, but refuses to let me put MN on him . I am looking forward to this challenge and the results it gives.


----------



## Silkydreamgirl (Oct 6, 2008)

Dear Pr3tty,

You started this newbie revolution.  You are the reason why I am here.  I was damaged and confused beyond repair.  Clip those ends, use those protein packs, take those vitamins.  Do whatever you got to do to get back on track.  In Feb 06, I got a bad relaxer.  My once beautiful hair was dried out and tangled.  The stylist couldn't comb it without taking it out in patches.  So much of my hair fell out right there on the spot and for months afterwards.  I refused to cut it.  I clipped the ends and the severly broken areas.  I wore wigs instead of weaves.  I used a helluva lot of deep conditioner.  18 months later, we are healthy, but what I would call Peezie or short in some areas.  Regain you hair, regain your self esteem.  Everyone on this page can relate to your experience in some form or facet.  This is a true example of "it pains to be beautiful".  We are rooting for you girlfriend.


Silkydreamgirl


----------



## naturally-devine (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi ladies.  I am a fairly new member.  May I join?  I am currently 9 months post relaxer (transitioning to natural).  Also, what is MN?  Could someone tell me how to post pics?


----------



## MsMontoute (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
I would like to join as well. I plan on doing monthly hair updates as well! I have my first picture already. I am going to make a pikistrip to track my progress later on tonight and I will post it 

Thanks, here's to longer and healthier hair!


----------



## FindingMe (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to all the new members!  I am officially 6 months post!  YAY!  I have about 3 inches of NG and managing my transition through braidouts and rollersets...

Here is a pic of my NG...HAHAHA  All in all, I am happy so far with my transition and may continue to transition my hair back out to full APL instead of contemplating a BC at 18 months...

ETA:  my hair is wierd.  It's not curly, it's more wavy and coarse.  It gets real thick, but bc it's not terribly curly (won't do ringlets), it is easy to straighten and doesn't have a whole lotta shrinkage.  Pic is airdried hair (pulled back into a pony) with no product on NG


----------



## FindingMe (Oct 6, 2008)

another one...


----------



## blackbeauty10 (Oct 6, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> another one...


 Fm. your looking good girl....Way to go on 6 mths!!!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Oct 6, 2008)

blackbeauty10 said:


> Fm. your looking good girl....Way to go on 6 mths!!!!!


 
Thanks, BB!  You need to post some pics of your progress now!!  Can you make a puff?  I wanna see....


----------



## bamachic08 (Oct 6, 2008)

im in this one.my current length is 3 inches.i am using the parnevue hair products.nothing too special.and rocking the corn rows for eight weeks at a time.but question...how do i post my fotki on here.


----------



## blackbeauty10 (Oct 6, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Thanks, BB! You need to post some pics of your progress now!! Can you make a puff? I wanna see....


  A puff? I wish...no way..but is is growing...you know i started with about 1/2 inch so now i have about 2 to 2 1/2 and its only been 3 mths. Im just ready to wear it out...but my spot hasn't grown in fully yet...i have a little bit left to cover..i have 2 pics on the previous page


----------



## TaurusAngel (Oct 6, 2008)

bamachic08 said:


> im in this one.my current length is 3 inches.i am using the parnevue hair products.nothing too special.and rocking the corn rows for eight weeks at a time.but question...how do i post my fotki on here.


 
:welcome3: I would think you just copy and paste the link of your fotki. i don't have one though so i'm not sure



MsMontoute said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I would like to join as well. I plan on doing monthly hair updates as well! I have my first picture already. I am going to make a pikistrip to track my progress later on tonight and I will post it
> 
> Thanks, here's to longer and healthier hair!


 
:welcome3:



naturally-devine said:


> Hi ladies. I am a fairly new member. May I join? I am currently 9 months post relaxer (transitioning to natural). Also, what is MN? Could someone tell me how to post pics?


 
MN is Miconazole Nitrate. It is the active ingredient in monistat and neosporin AF. It is used as a growth aid for many women. I use it and i really enjoy it. 

i usually go to www.tinypic.com and upload my pictures and copy and paste the link to here.

and :welcome3:


----------



## pr3tty (Oct 7, 2008)

Silkydreamgirl said:


> Dear Pr3tty,
> 
> You started this newbie revolution. You are the reason why I am here. I was damaged and confused beyond repair. Clip those ends, use those protein packs, take those vitamins. Do whatever you got to do to get back on track. In Feb 06, I got a bad relaxer. My once beautiful hair was dried out and tangled. The stylist couldn't comb it without taking it out in patches. So much of my hair fell out right there on the spot and for months afterwards. I refused to cut it. I clipped the ends and the severly broken areas. I wore wigs instead of weaves. I used a helluva lot of deep conditioner. 18 months later, we are healthy, but what I would call Peezie or short in some areas. Regain you hair, regain your self esteem. Everyone on this page can relate to your experience in some form or facet. This is a true example of "it pains to be beautiful". We are rooting for you girlfriend.
> 
> ...


 

Thank you so much this means a lot. I was pretty down when I posted that message. I am feeling a lot better especially after reading what you ladies have to say. I realize its not the end of the world even though I was doing so well but I will get there again and this time I will know what to look out for.   I am going to trim the broken parts and I am going to wear wigs instead of weaves so I can treat my hair more and I will not give up, it is not an option  and with all the support thats in our newbie circle how can I? Thanks so much....


----------



## pr3tty (Oct 7, 2008)

WELCOME TO EVERYONE PLZ JUMP RIGHT IN


----------



## FindingMe (Oct 7, 2008)

blackbeauty10 said:


> A puff? I wish...no way..but is is growing...you know i started with about 1/2 inch so now i have about 2 to 2 1/2 and its only been 3 mths. Im just ready to wear it out...but my spot hasn't grown in fully yet...i have a little bit left to cover..i have 2 pics on the previous page


 
*Girl, I believe you can make a cute puff*, just get a headband and slick the front back into the headband and leave the back out

*HOW CUTE ARE YOU WITH YOUR TWA?!?!?! You have such a pretty face and smile and the hair is definitely cute with them...*  no homo...LOL


----------



## pr3tty (Oct 7, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> another one...


 
Girl ur NG is amazing and it looks so soft and moist ur doing a good job


----------



## blackbeauty10 (Oct 8, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> *Girl, I believe you can make a cute puff*, just get a headband and slick the front back into the headband and leave the back out
> 
> *HOW CUTE ARE YOU WITH YOUR TWA?!?!?! You have such a pretty face and smile and the hair is definitely cute with them...* no homo...LOL


 
Aww thanks FM, but I can't slick it back and wear it out yet....my spot hasn't grown in fully...and imma have a big ol donut hole in the center of my head....its getting there though...your NG is crazy...I agree with pretty its looks so soft....good job on your transition


----------



## FindingMe (Oct 8, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Girl ur NG is amazing and it looks so soft and moist ur doing a good job


 


blackbeauty10 said:


> Aww thanks FM, but I can't slick it back and wear it out yet....my spot hasn't grown in fully...and imma have a big ol donut hole in the center of my head....its getting there though...your NG is crazy...I agree with pretty its looks so soft....good job on your transition


 
THANKS, ladies!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Oct 8, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Girl ur NG is amazing and it looks so soft and moist ur doing a good job


I agree. It looks so pretty  I'm sure mine will be entirely too curly and hard to handle


----------



## pr3tty (Oct 9, 2008)

TaurusAngel said:


> I agree. It looks so pretty  I'm sure mine will be entirely too curly and hard to handle


 
I am 4 and a half months post and didnt know how to handle the two different textures but if u dc alot u should be fine too bad I have very fine relaxed hair that couldnt handle much


----------



## katblack (Oct 10, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> I am starting my journey to get my hair thicker and longer. Right now im shoulder length but very thin.
> I thought of cutting my hair off again but now im just gonna work at it.
> Im gonna use what I've learn from this site and I will post pics monthly b4 and after poos cons and treatments.
> I am a newbie and is finding it hard to fit in with the pace of everyone who has been doing this 4 so long.
> ...


 
I hope I am not to late but please add me as well!

BK ^_^


----------



## TaurusAngel (Oct 11, 2008)

katblack said:


> I hope I am not to late but please add me as well!
> 
> BK ^_^


:welcome3:


----------



## hardymem (Oct 11, 2008)

I know its the end of the year but is it to late for me to join and get an early start on next year?  If not I will wait.


----------



## pr3tty (Oct 11, 2008)

katblack said:


> I hope I am not to late but please add me as well!
> 
> BK ^_^


 
Welcome and its been so hard to keep track of that list of name but consider yourself part of the newbie circle


----------



## pr3tty (Oct 11, 2008)

hardymem said:


> I know its the end of the year but is it to late for me to join and get an early start on next year? If not I will wait.


 

Its never too late Welcome


----------



## hardymem (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks I'm currently stretching or trying to until 8 weeks, but just at 4 weeks and my new growth is unbearable.  I will post pictures after my relaxer which will be right before Thanksgiving


----------



## goldenchica (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm a newbie! I hope to develop a good regimen that won't hurt my pockets! I'll keep ya'll updated!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Oct 12, 2008)

hardymem said:


> I know its the end of the year but is it to late for me to join and get an early start on next year? If not I will wait.


 


goldenchica said:


> I'm a newbie! I hope to develop a good regimen that won't hurt my pockets! I'll keep ya'll updated!


 

:welcome3: Welcome ladies!!!!! Goldenchica, if you need any recommendations, don't hesitate to ask. A lot of members use cheap products and they work just fine.


----------



## MsGoody531 (Oct 12, 2008)

Good Morning,

I would like to join. I'm a newbie...I have been reading and reading all the wonderful information here on LHCF. I have been hiding my hair for about 2 years now using full head sew-in weaves. I wear the weaves for 3 to 3 1/2 months at a time with a net used on the top portion of my head because me edges are fragile and need little stress as possible. My last relaxer would have been in Oct '06 and all of the permed hair gone by Feb '07. I don't know what type of hair I have or how long it is, but it seriously thick and has ALOT of shrinkage. I haven't had long hair since I was in elementary and am OBSESSED with growing long hair.

I currently just use Surge Motion Lotion Oil #9 (applicator tip), QP Mango Butter around the edges and Sulfur 8 light hair moisturizing lotion with an applicator tip between the tracks.

I am looking to find tips on how to take care of my hair under the sew-in and want to eventually next year wear my own hair out, but there is NO rush on this.  I also want to build up the strength of my edges which has improved greatly with the use of the net on my hair.  I LOVE weave. I nevere liked it before, but I was the type to get my hair done every week and not touch it or lay on it or anything. I would go in the next week looking  like I had just gotten my hair done. 

My next sew-in is in December. I hope to be armed with enough information by then to update my hair type and length.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Oct 12, 2008)

MsGoody531 said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I would like to join. I'm a newbie...I have been reading and reading all the wonderful information here on LHCF. I have been hiding my hair for about 2 years now using full head sew-in weaves. I wear the weaves for 3 to 3 1/2 months at a time with a net used on the top portion of my head because me edges are fragile and need little stress as possible. My last relaxer would have been in Oct '06 and all of the permed hair gone by Feb '07. I don't know what type of hair I have or how long it is, but it seriously thick and has ALOT of shrinkage. I haven't had long hair since I was in elementary and am OBSESSED with growing long hair.
> 
> ...


:welcome3:


----------



## tatambabyy (Oct 13, 2008)

I want in! I'm currently ear length and my regimen is:
co washing once every week with he long term relationship
aphogee keratin mist
a bit of nexxus humctress, he breaks over leave in, and jojoba oil mixed with water.
apply some biosilk 
jane carter wrap and roll
wrap my hair sit under the dryer and viola!
during the week to keep my ends moisturized I used cantu shea butter and seal with tea tree oil.


----------



## tiffupretty (Oct 13, 2008)

hello id like to join as u can see from my albums i destroyed the sides of my hair i had a quick weave with the top and sides out well apparently the top and sides broke off due to chlorine, and me trying to do my own dye  needless to say instead of shaving my hair i just decided to work with it im glad i found this website..i want healthier stronger longer hair....just with the little bit of tlc i have been doing the past 20 days i have noticed my sides are growing back in quite fast...which is bringing my obsession to an even greater level...i read thru tips and forums but sometimes i think some of the older members tend to "laugh" at questions a newer person may have im sorry but in 2006 i just wasnt on this site so when folks make references to something being old news....well its new to me...as well as others.....i hope others will share there items they are using...if anyone new wants to message me and share tips id be glad to hear what u are using...again this is all new to me...thank u all for your time....tiff

oct 2008 sides damaged....shoulder length type 4b 


short term goal sides regrown 
long term goal...armpit lenght

once a week shampoo and condition with optimum care advance breakage 
air dry/ light flat iron
recently bought pantene prov dc mask *cant wait to use*
use satin rollers nightly and satin scarf/bonnet
optimum care anti breakage hairdress cream--would like input on other oils/moisturizers
ordered mega-tek off ebay today oct 13 waiting for it to be shipped


----------



## pr3tty (Oct 14, 2008)

tiffupretty said:


> hello id like to join as u can see from my albums i destroyed the sides of my hair i had a quick weave with the top and sides out well apparently the top and sides broke off due to chlorine, and me trying to do my own dye  needless to say instead of shaving my hair i just decided to work with it im glad i found this website..i want healthier stronger longer hair....just with the little bit of tlc i have been doing the past 20 days i have noticed my sides are growing back in quite fast...which is bringing my obsession to an even greater level...i read thru tips and forums but sometimes i think some of the older members tend to "laugh" at questions a newer person may have im sorry but in 2006 i just wasnt on this site so when folks make references to something being old news....well its new to me...as well as others.....i hope others will share there items they are using...if anyone new wants to message me and share tips id be glad to hear what u are using...again this is all new to me...thank u all for your time....tiff
> 
> oct 2008 sides damaged....shoulder length type 4b
> 
> ...


 


Welcome.... Im sure in no time you will see change. We are all here together and in this thread u can ask any questions old or new, we have the most wonderful ladies in here and together we will be at our hair goal in no time.


----------



## rben (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey everyone, I'd like to join you all. I found this forum just a few days ago and it's really informative and has inspired me to make an effort with my hair after neglecting it for quite a while. 

I recently chopped lots of my hair off as it had been damaged in a 'relaxer misap' but feel it is time to grow again!

My hair is 3c type.  I'm not quite sure how long it is right now but I will post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## pr3tty (Oct 15, 2008)

rben said:


> Hey everyone, I'd like to join you all. I found this forum just a few days ago and it's really informative and has inspired me to make an effort with my hair after neglecting it for quite a while.
> 
> I recently chopped lots of my hair off as it had been damaged in a 'relaxer misap' but feel it is time to grow again!
> 
> My hair is 3c type. I'm not quite sure how long it is right now but I will post pictures tomorrow.


 


~~~~~Welcome~~~~


----------



## TaurusAngel (Oct 15, 2008)

Welcome to all the new ladies!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsMontoute (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi All,
I have finally updated my progress photos from pre-post perm from Aug to October in my siggy. I am happy with the results. It just reminds me that when I take care of my hair, it will act right  I am joining the Megatek/OCT Challenge starting this coming Sunday through my next relaxer (hopefully I will push past 9 to 10 WKS) and I will let me my mom trim me up a bit to make the edges neat and get rid of any split ends. Also, I am going to do buns and pin-ups from now through the next relaxer. I don't know about ya'll but winter usually dries my hair out so I am all about the moisture and protective styles 

Happy growing


----------



## naturally-devine (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks.  Where do you purchase your MN?


----------



## MsMontoute (Oct 20, 2008)

naturally-devine said:


> Thanks. Where do you purchase your *MN?*


 
By the way, what is MN? I am still catching up on all of the acronyms!!


----------



## naturally-devine (Oct 20, 2008)

MsMontoute said:


> By the way, what is MN? I am still catching up on all of the acronyms!!


 

TaurusAngel's post replied
"MN is Miconazole Nitrate. It is the active ingredient in monistat and neosporin AF. It is used as a growth aid for many women. I use it and i really enjoy it."

I am waiting get information on where to buy it, how to apply, and how often.  I would also like to know if I need to mix it with anything?


----------



## MsMontoute (Oct 20, 2008)

naturally-devine said:


> TaurusAngel's post replied
> "MN is Miconazole Nitrate. It is the active ingredient in monistat and neosporin AF. It is used as a growth aid for many women. I use it and i really enjoy it."


AH OK  Got it. Please keep us posted on how that works for you. I am hoping to start my Megatek/Ovations applications this week


----------



## naturally-devine (Oct 21, 2008)

MsMontoute said:


> AH OK  Got it. Please keep us posted on how that works for you. I am hoping to start my Megatek/Ovations applications this week



I haven't taken it.  That was Taurus Angel's reply to my question.  Hopefully, I will be able to find out more on how to use and what to mix with (if anything).  If so, I will start this weekend.  Good luck with Megatek/Ovations.  Take pics so we can see your progress.  

BTW...congrats on your weight loss.


----------



## mistee11 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi ladies -- I'm checking in.  I'm trying to adjust to the changing season.  It's really getting cold... today temps are dropping into the 40s.  My skin is flaring up and so is scalp.  Shea butter is a great help for my skin as well as hydrocortisone and vaseline.  I've been stretching my relaxer (18 weeks post tomorrow) but shedding is crazy.  I washed and deep conditioned last weekend with Aphogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair and Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor.  Hair is cornrowed right now and I'll wear a wig whenever I go outside.  To moisturize my hair I use Wet and Wavy Detangler and apply BT to scalp.  Doing these things has helped me tremendously in control flaking and that tight dryness.  I really wanted to get a touch up last week but I couldn't due to scratching.  So I just have to wait.  I think I'm just gonna stretch until Dec. because I'm afraid to perm it now.


----------



## tiffupretty (Oct 22, 2008)

just showing 30 day progress for my bald damaged sides


----------



## TaurusAngel (Oct 23, 2008)

tiffupretty said:


> just showing 30 day progress for my bald damaged sides


 
Your hair has shown great progress!!!!! You can't see any damage at all. Keep it up! 



naturally-devine said:


> I haven't taken it. That was Taurus Angel's reply to my question. Hopefully, I will be able to find out more on how to use and what to mix with (if anything). If so, I will start this weekend. Good luck with Megatek/Ovations. Take pics so we can see your progress.
> 
> BTW...congrats on your weight loss.


 
 I am so sorry i haven't seen this. But i usually purchase my MN from Dollar General or Dollar Tree. It can be purchased in 2% or 4%. I use 2%, i haven't been able to find the 4 anywhere near me. But what most ladies do is use some type of carrier oil and mix it with their MN and apply nightly. I mix mine with Mahabhringraj oil and use a spray bottle to apply it easily to the scalp. Some use their grease and some use other growth aids such as MT with theirs. It depends on what you want to add to it. The oil combats the dryness that MN can have if used alone. 

You can find it for 1 buck at Dollar Tree, but other places such as Family Dollar or Dollar General carry it for 5. Walmart has the Monistat brand which will run you about 18 bucks so i wouldn't advise you to buy that one.  Also, you can purchase the Neosporin, either will work. The kind i get has Miconazole Nitrate right on the tube. 



mistee11 said:


> Hi ladies -- I'm checking in. I'm trying to adjust to the changing season. It's really getting cold... today temps are dropping into the 40s. My skin is flaring up and so is scalp. Shea butter is a great help for my skin as well as hydrocortisone and vaseline. I've been stretching my relaxer (18 weeks post tomorrow) but shedding is crazy. I washed and deep conditioned last weekend with Aphogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair and Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor. Hair is cornrowed right now and I'll wear a wig whenever I go outside. To moisturize my hair I use Wet and Wavy Detangler and apply BT to scalp. Doing these things has helped me tremendously in control flaking and that tight dryness. I really wanted to get a touch up last week but I couldn't due to scratching. So I just have to wait. I think I'm just gonna stretch until Dec. because I'm afraid to perm it now.


 
I hope you get well Mistee!!! This weather has been a pain. I have been thinking about hiding my hair as well. I'm so cautious of this changing weather and i don't want my hair to suffer from it. 

I will say that your progress has been amazing. You have been retaining a lot.


----------



## celtic beauty (Oct 23, 2008)

I am in, I think it will be great to do.  Iam trying to be at bsl by may


----------



## TaurusAngel (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome Celtic Beauty!!!!


----------



## naturally-devine (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks TaurusAngel.  I'll buy today and give a try.


----------



## LovingLengths (Oct 24, 2008)

I would like to join....


----------



## alyn308 (Oct 24, 2008)

I would like to join


----------



## TaurusAngel (Oct 24, 2008)

alyn308 said:


> I would like to join


 


LovingLengths said:


> I would like to join....


 
:welcome3: Welcome ladies!!!!! Any questions just ask away.


----------



## MissAnnisha (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey everyone...I would love to join. I'm trying to figure out how to make a siggy and add pictures so I can show eveyone wants going on with my hair...any tips? Thanks so much


----------



## MsMontoute (Oct 27, 2008)

my fellow newbies!! I tell you that coming up with a great hair regimen that works for you AND is in expensive is hard work!!! Whew!!! I am on this website every day, and as a confirmed product junkie, I feel like this is Satan’s workshop and I just keep buying!!!!! I am only allowing myself to buy one more new product (rollersetting spray) before the end of the year and it better cost under $7…LOL 

Anyway, I am going to start rollersetting my hair starting this weekend to cut down on the last bit of direct heat that I am allow myself when it comes to my hair once I can get my supplies (magnetic rollers, pins and spray…you can see my post about it here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=298139, please comment if you have any suggestions). 

I have adopted all kinds of new hair habits that are obviously paying off (co-washing, moisturizing and sealing with oil, protective hairstyles with low manipulation… buns/twists etc.) I just wanted to encourage my newbie friends that it is hard to break old habits and try new products and processes but I have to say that it is all for the better ladies!!

OH and for those newbie ladies who are still in the process of getting rid of old hair issues, like breaking, relaxing too often, broken ends whatever it is, I would recommend once that fire is put out, that you take a look at the MT/OCT challenges. I am currently doing MT and I am seeing some positive results so far.

See ya’ll around soon!!


----------



## MsMontoute (Oct 27, 2008)

MissAnnisha said:


> Hey everyone...I would love to join. I'm trying to figure out how to make a siggy and add pictures so I can show eveyone wants going on with my hair...any tips? Thanks so much


 

Hey Annisha, WELCOME 

If you look under quick links (a little to the left of your welcome box on the top navigation), and then scroll down to user control panel, you will see a link for edit your signature. Once you click there, you can start place info about your hair status, hair care and you will see an upload button to add pictures J

Hope this helps!


----------



## pr3tty (Oct 27, 2008)

tiffupretty said:


> just showing 30 day progress for my bald damaged sides


 


Girl look at that  simply amazing


----------



## pr3tty (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome Ladies


----------



## TaurusAngel (Oct 27, 2008)

MsMontoute said:


> my fellow newbies!! I tell you that coming up with a great hair regimen that works for you AND is in expensive is hard work!!! Whew!!! I am on this website every day, and as a confirmed product junkie, I feel like this is Satan’s workshop and I just keep buying!!!!! I am only allowing myself to buy one more new product (rollersetting spray) before the end of the year and it better cost under $7…LOL
> 
> Anyway, I am going to start rollersetting my hair starting this weekend to cut down on the last bit of direct heat that I am allow myself when it comes to my hair once I can get my supplies (magnetic rollers, pins and spray…you can see my post about it here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=298139, please comment if you have any suggestions).
> 
> ...


 

this sounds great!!!! Girl, i feel ya on that product buying. Its like a drug, can't get enough  You won't have the feeling of buying so much after a while, i think. 

That moisturizing and sealing is no joke. One of the best things you'll ever learn. Especially with this weather change. This dry air, our hair will need so much more TLC.


----------



## pr3tty (Oct 27, 2008)

TaurusAngel said:


> this sounds great!!!! Girl, i feel ya on that product buying. Its like a drug, can't get enough  You won't have the feeling of buying so much after a while, i think.
> 
> That moisturizing and sealing is no joke. One of the best things you'll ever learn. Especially with this weather change. This dry air, our hair will need so much more TLC.


 
Ur sig pic is too fly. Im lovin it


----------



## TaurusAngel (Oct 27, 2008)

pr3tty said:


> Ur sig pic is too fly. Im lovin it


 
 Thanks Pretty!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 28, 2008)

There are a ton of newbies! Welcome!

Tiff--Great progress!

TaurusAngel--I commented on your siggy pic in the entertainment thread.  But I thought it was important to come over here too to say your hair is beautiful!

A couple updates for me:
Still working on solidifying the regi.  Bought a digital camera so I started a fotki.  Its bare minimum now but a start.  I plan to update pics again at 12 wks post and the day before relaxing. Decided to start bunning.  It's tiny but I decided to possibly stretch to Jan 1st (4 months) so it will help.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Oct 28, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> There are a ton of newbies! Welcome!
> 
> Tiff--Great progress!
> 
> ...


Thanks Shay!!! I actually thought the lighting was kind of bad. I suck at self taken pics. But i appreciate it.


----------



## MissNina (Oct 29, 2008)

TaurusAngel said:


> Thanks Shay!!! I actually thought the lighting was kind of bad. I suck at self taken pics. But i appreciate it.



ITA. . .your hair is muy bonita


----------



## MsMontoute (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
I am wearing my phony pony to work today and my co-workers are all kinds of oohing and aaahing and tell me how nice it looks  "wow, your hair has grown so much and it looks so shiny and healthy"  In my mind, I was all about keeping my hair away from the elements and keeping it neat for when I am in dance classes Wed-Fri...LOL

Today's quote: phony ponies and buns are your friends...LOL


----------



## MissAnnisha (Oct 29, 2008)

MsMontoute said:


> Hey Annisha, WELCOME
> 
> If you look under quick links (a little to the left of your welcome box on the top navigation), and then scroll down to user control panel, you will see a link for edit your signature. Once you click there, you can start place info about your hair status, hair care and you will see an upload button to add pictures J
> 
> Hope this helps!


 
Thanks so much One more question....what does sealing mean and how do you do it?


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Oct 29, 2008)

kinda late...just wanted to report my results in this thread...Im 3inches from MBL now...6month comparison pic in profile


----------



## TaurusAngel (Oct 29, 2008)

MissAnnisha said:


> Thanks so much One more question....what does sealing mean and how do you do it?


Sealing is done most of the time after a moisturizer has been used. It "seals" it in. It seals in whatever is there. A lot of women do this especially with their ends since that is the part most prone to breakage. They apply a moisturizer, or just plain water, then seal with some type of oil or butter. It locks the moisture in making hair less prone to breakage or any type of damage.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Oct 29, 2008)

patiencevirtue said:


> kinda late...just wanted to report my results in this thread...Im 3inches from MBL now...6month comparison pic in profile


Your hair is amazing Patience. Congrats on making BSL.


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Oct 29, 2008)

TaurusAngel said:


> *Your hair is amazing Patience. Congrats on making BSL*.


 

thank you for the compliment TaurusA...I truly appreciate it


----------



## MissAnnisha (Oct 30, 2008)

TaurusAngel said:


> Sealing is done most of the time after a moisturizer has been used. It "seals" it in. It seals in whatever is there. A lot of women do this especially with their ends since that is the part most prone to breakage. They apply a moisturizer, or just plain water, then seal with some type of oil or butter. It locks the moisture in making hair less prone to breakage or any type of damage.


 
Thanks so much!


----------



## pr3tty (Oct 31, 2008)

patiencevirtue said:


> kinda late...just wanted to report my results in this thread...Im 3inches from MBL now...6month comparison pic in profile


 

Girllllll what have you ben doing omg just beautiful


----------



## jeabai (Oct 31, 2008)

Add me please! I'm  a 4b trying to build a regimen so far MT mixed with castor oil, EA vitamins, Wen co-wash on Wed. Prepoo, poo, dc on sunday. Still looking for my staples...


----------



## smwrigh3 (Oct 31, 2008)

add me!!!!


----------



## pr3tty (Nov 13, 2008)

smwrigh3 said:


> add me!!!!


 

WELCOME .......


----------



## VettaVetta (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm in! would love too


----------



## TaurusAngel (Nov 14, 2008)

VettaVetta said:


> I'm in! would love too


 


smwrigh3 said:


> add me!!!!


 

 Welcome Ladies!!!


----------



## MsMontoute (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
I just posted this to the MT/OCT board but I wanted to share it with my other fellow newbies 

Hi Ladies,
It has been a minute since I checked in “waving” but I am beginning Week 6 Post-Relax using my MT/Oil Mix. First, I have to say that I have NOT been keeping up with it like I should…I am on average applying it only 2 times a week. My goals was/is to have 2 nights of application followed by my co-wash, twice a week. I will do better for these last 4 week…But I am definitely seeing my edges and matching bald spots “fill in” which I am tooo excited about. And my hair is stronger (no more hair popping off at the slightest pull..YAY!!!) and I think I have overall increased thickness but it is hard to tell with all the NG!! 

Anyhoo, usually by this point in my relax cycle, my new growth is starting to be unmanageable, but since the MT/Oil, it has come in pretty soft and curly and comb-able…LOL Also, I think I will have length just by virtue of 1) my hair growing and 2) retention, which I credit the MT/Oil mix with but also, rolling, wrapping and bunn-ing my hair, using a 1 minute silk reconstructor, moisturizing and sealing my ends and my co-washes with LeKair Shea Butter (which I highly recommend for ladies to try, it leaves my hair really soft), using a leave in and a heat protectant for drying etc. So my overall regimen is getting 2 thumbs up from me!

Also, I know ya’ll were talking about this earlier, but I am definitely going to keep using the MT/Oil mixture indefinitely because I think it is also keeping my scalp moisturized and healthy and I like what it is doing for my hair…Also, I will be starting to add the OCT to this mix shortly (maybe after this next relaxer) because although the thickness is great and healthy, I would really like to see some more length.

With respect to stretching, I am aiming for between 10-11 weeks this time around. After my next relaxer in December, I will post my progress pics. My immediate goal is to make it to 12 weeks for the next relaxer go’round.


----------



## pr3tty (Nov 19, 2008)

MsMontoute said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I just posted this to the MT/OCT board but I wanted to share it with my other fellow newbies
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> ...


 

Are you shedding from MT? or did you?


----------



## MsMontoute (Nov 20, 2008)

Actually no not really, I did get some minor itchiness, but that could be a combination of other factors. I think I was shedding more before I started my journey. When I comb my hair,  I would say that I usually see no hair on the floor, and not anything noticeable in the comb but I know that I have to moisturize and seal every day after using it because I think it is a little drying.

But I also don't use MT Raw, I mix it with whatever oil I happen to have handy...and also, I bought a bottle of garlic shampoo that I am going to mix in with my cowash 2 times a week, but other than that, I think it has been good.

Hope this helps!


----------



## mistee11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Ladies,  I haven't checked in here in a while... I'm goin thru it y'all.  I'm kinda depressed cause I'm still unemployed but I know things will get better.  I lost my job after 7 years of service due to another bank merging.  Penny pinchin' to say the least - no perms, nails, new fashions -- you know the deal.  I'm just thankful that God has blessed me to see another year and to see history be made with the election of Barack Obama!  Hairwise, I'm not sure if it's the relaxer stretching or stress... probably a combination of both that has caused a set back.  I've experienced some major breakage but Mega Tek is come to the rescue!   I have to give God thanks for the little things ya know!  Actually I consider it a big thing because I won the MegaTek November 2008 Giveaway!    Anyhoo, let's hope that I get serious results with it -- I can feel the growth already...  

*Thanks for the well wishes TaurusAngel!  I'm sorry for the delay in welcome response and I am feeling better.  *


----------



## MsMontoute (Nov 21, 2008)

mistee11 said:


> Ladies, I haven't checked in here in a while... I'm goin thru it y'all. I'm kinda depressed cause I'm still unemployed but I know things will get better. I lost my job after 7 years of service due to another bank merging. Penny pinchin' to say the least - no perms, nails, new fashions -- you know the deal. I'm just thankful that God has blessed me to see another year and to see history be made with the election of Barack Obama! Hairwise, I'm not sure if it's the relaxer stretching or stress... probably a combination of both that has caused a set back. I've experienced some major breakage but Mega Tek is come to the rescue!  I have to give God thanks for the little things ya know! Actually I consider it a big thing because I won the MegaTek November 2008 Giveaway!  Anyhoo, let's hope that I get serious results with it -- I can feel the growth already...


 
Aww Mistee, I am so sorry! I currently work for Citigroup in NYC and we are in the papers every day, our stock has lost 90% of value in the last 2 years, It is crazy. We are starting to see announcements now so I am sure that it is still going to get worse before it gets better. I will say a paryer for you as you continue to look for work. Hang in there and keep your head up! Oh and definitely enjoy the MT benefits. Its funny because I just work up this morning from using it only once this week and my new growth is all out of control…LOL They are about to revolt and ride up against the relaxed hair. I am definitely going to start mixing in the OCT because now that the thickness is going its thing, I need to get the length J Good luck on your hair journey and keep us updated!!


----------



## Summer 74 (Nov 24, 2008)

I have been gone from LHCF for a long time...I finally updated my Fotki after 9months!!! ..I just had a BIG trim. I still get hairwashed every week and use beemine on edges...still stretching(only to 10weeks) my stylist uses Affirm w/fiberguard perm...still wrapping/rollersets but on the 8th and 9th week my stylist flat irons my hair(too nappy)


----------



## rizpah (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi all,

I have been lurking for a about a year, joine a few months ago, finally got to posting today.  

I love this forum, that the ladies here have success with all kinds of hair regimens and the challenges are great.

My hair is 11 inches long, I am now having problems since my hair is this long, I am not having retention, so I hope to get help.

Before I ask a bunch of questions, I will make a point to continue to search the forums and then go from from there.

I did join the 'Waist Lenghth Challenge" since this is my goal.

I will post a pic next week.


----------



## Carlette813 (Jan 13, 2009)

Just checking in.  I bc'd my hair a few times, now I'm ear length.  I'm still transitioning which is'nt too bad since I cut off the majority of the damaged hair.  I am 7 months clean (chemically that is).  I'll load a picture of new dew soon.

Happy Hair Year Ladies


----------

